# TEHRAN/IRAN PICTURES



## alitezar

*Hi all,

I welcome you to Tehran, the biggest city in the Middle East with a metro population of around 16 Million, also one of the biggest cities in the world.*

To see the pictures in the glossary specified below, you can jump directly to that page by typing the page number in the box below the arrow to the right side of the page numbers 










*Alitezar's January 2013 Tehran Trip Pictures, please visit pages 516-520*

*Alitezar's June 2011 Tehran Trip Pictures, please visit pages 441-448*

*Alitezar's July 2008 Tehran Trip Pictures in pages 105-108*

*Alitezar's August 2007 Tehran Trip Pictures in pages 42-46*

*For Tehran's Night Life, please visit page 398*

*For Iranian Wedding & Ceremony Pix, please visit page 300*

*For Tehran's Wall Mural Pix, please visit page 346*

*For Iranian Cuisine Pix, please visit page 82*

*For Iranian Celebrities (Cinema), please visit page 160 & 231 & 232 *

*For Tehran's Milad Tower Grand Opening Pix, please visit page 130*

*For Pictures of Summer 2011 Water Gun Fights, please visit page 449*

*For Tehran's Offices and Their Interior, please visit page 411*

*For Tehran's Aerial Pictures, please visit page 502*

*For a quick tour of some of Foreign Restaurats in Tehran, please visit page 408*

*For panos of Elahiyeh and Fereshteh areas, please visit page 169*

*For Gathering of people with Curly Hair LOL, please visit page 418*

*For Aerial Pix of Some of Tehran Parks, please visit page 65*

*For Abbas Abad Hills Developments, please visit page 457*

*For Iranian Magazines, please visit page 293 *

*For a Glimpse on Tehran Cinemas, please visit page 358 *


Hi everyone:

These are all pictures of Tehran the capital of Iran, the biggest city in the Middle East with a metro population of 14M. 


Here you can see the other side of Iran that western media does not want u to see. It's nothing like the news or whatever the stupid western media makes it look in front of the world. 
It's a very nice city with great hospitable people and architecture. 

*>>>>>It is also a very safe place for all people and tourists.*

********women in Iran are required by the government to wear head scarves and an overcoat, which really sucks and if you are a female visitor going to Iran you need to cover your hair with a scarf. But it's not as bad as it seems and in some ways it can be stylish.*


********Also this is not a political thread and I kindly ask you not to post any politics related posts here please. *

*******Tehran is more modern than historic. Iran is filled with amazing historic attractions but they are mostly in other cities, such as Shiraz & Isfahan. You may visit the Iran forum to see some of those sights.*

*>>>>>>>>One of the major concers of most people is that if Iran is a safe place to visit and if Iranians are friendly people and they are afraid that they may dislike western countries but the total opposite is true. Persian hospitality is one of the most important traits of Iranians and you can find many articles online about it.*

Iran's Provinces and their capitals










In the map below I have marked main territories of Tehran, Northern Tehran, East, West, Central and South from Tehran.ir

*1. Northern Tehran: *Wealthy areas , Upper Class
*2. East: *Middle Class
*3. West:* Middle Class and Upper Middle Class and Wealthy closer to the North East Corner and center of the area (shahrake Qarb)
*4. Central Tehran:* Middle Class
*5. South:* Lower middle class, poor areas in the further south and south end tips of the city










All these orange lines are Tehran main highways...it has as many highways as Los Angeles and New York...










Below are the name of major neighborhoods of Tehran Metro area from Wikipedia










Tehran Subway Map- There are still 4-5 more lines under construction and growing to more than 9 lines.










*An amazing website for planning your trip to Iran with a huge amount of awesome and useful hints and tips and tour pakcage offers.

http://www.irpedia.com/

It even talks about the dress code as what to wear and when to visit etc.*










Below for example is a cool website regarding a tourist agency in the city of Shiraz and their customer review about Iran. 

There are hundreds of testimonials in thier website below 

http://www.key2persia.com/hospitality.htm

Below is a few of them










Jacek Szczycinski
Location: POLAND
Entrance: 20.09.2007
Cities: Esfahan, Yazd, Shiraz
Length: 15 days
Occupation: student
Education: University

Comments: I thought that Iran is very beautiful country, but I was really surprised. It's more beautiful than I was expected. I think here is more safe than in most countrys in Europe. People in Europe don't know the truth about Iran and Iranian people, who are very kind.










Martin Sedivy
Location: Czech Republic
Entrance: 8 oct 2007
Cities: Tehran, Masouleh, Kashan, Esfahan, Yazd, Kish
Length: 20 days
Occupation: Software ingeneer
Education: Business High School

Comments: Sweet country with sweet people. A must see!










There are lots of pictures on each page so please be patient. 
Thanks to everyone for taking these pictures.
Enjoy :cheers: 



















by Mehdi

































































by Jeff




























by Emaitolevi










By Idiot Frog



















by Raminh










by David



















by Cubebe










by Hassan




























by Kioomars










by Salehyar

Central Tehran



















by Terminator





































pix by Ninara from Flickr

In Niavaran Park Tehran























































Iranians have very diverse looks and this picture of a photographer's gathering in Tehran's Artist House clearly shows that




































































































Darband 















































Very cool videos about Tehran and it's street food






Drive n sing, that's my favorite hobby as well

Bia Kenaram= Come to me






Tour Iran- Tour operators convention in Tehran






Gold and Jewlery in Tehran






National Musuem of Iran- Tehran






Tochal Mountain Trails in Tehran






Football Street Style Contest in Tehran






Tour of Tehran's Traditional restaurants and Dizi- a Popular food in Iran






Tehran Bazzar






Ski






Tohid Tunnel







Car Racing in Tehran






Cold beverages in Tehran and their benefits






National Library of Iran in Tehran






Teahouses and Cafes in Tehran






Tehran parks






New awesome shots by Kaveh Seyedhamidian

Tehran at night

To the East










West










North










South










Mt. Damavand, north of the city, the highest point in middle east 










Villages in the heart of Alborz mountains near Tehran. Very peaceful and beautiful 










Tehran seen from the Alborz mountains





































Tehran International Tower










Tehran is so beautiful when it snows





































This billboard says Merry Christmas to All Persian Christians and Christians in Iran 














































by Machukes




































by Mohammad
































































Dizin Ski Resort

Dizin is a ski resort situated to the north of Tehran in the Alborz mountain range.

The huge Dizin ski resort was established in 1969 . The ski season in Dizin also lasts longer than European ski resorts(from December to May) because of its high altitude.

The highest ski lift reaches 3,600 m (11,800 ft), making it one of the 40 highest ski resorts in the world.

Dizin ski amenities include two hotels, 19 cottages and five restaurants, villas and private apartments around the Dizin ski resort accommodate thousands of people every year.














































by Vahid


----------



## opium

I thought they had to wear paranja in Iran .


----------



## andypandy

Tehran looks great, a vibrant city.


----------



## Kuvvaci

I am sorry but those photos don't give an idea, or a good idea about how Tehran is. Although I understand what you have on your mind but it would better to see more cityscapes then people photos...


----------



## Ozcan

Nice photos, more please.


----------



## Ozcan




----------



## alitezar

*Some more Tehran pics*

Thanks to Mr. Shahram Razavi.


----------



## shugs

Hi Alitezar... may I ask... are you Iranian??

Nice pics... you do know there is an SSC Iran forum? Just follow the link in my signature, your more than welcome there 

Khayli khosh amadi beh SSC forums


----------



## JOTA JOTA

I agree that the Persian women are very exotic and beautiful. Please, post more.


----------



## Very Controversial




----------



## alitezar

shugs said:


> Hi Alitezar... may I ask... are you Iranian??
> 
> Nice pics... you do know there is an SSC Iran forum? Just follow the link in my signature, your more than welcome there
> 
> Khayli khosh amadi beh SSC forums


Yes Shugs.
where are u at?
Thanks for the forum it's amazing.
Keep in touch


----------



## bayviews

Good pictures of Tehran, Iran one of the truly great cities of the Middle East & Western Asia!


----------



## Parth

Iran looks good. Had it not been for the Iraq war and confrontation with the west , it would have been better than what it is. If Iran could realize its full potential it could have become another developed country of Asia , like Japan.


----------



## shugs

alitezar said:


> Yes Shugs.
> I live in Toronto, where are u at?
> Thanks for the forum it's amazing.
> Keep in touch


I'm in south west England... not many Iranians around this part of the world lol

You really should post in the Iran subforum, we have a lack of active forumers right now, theres about 10 of us... and you know Iranian hospitality... we welcome you with open arms :lol:


----------



## kilgarvan

Tehran is so beautiful. 

In a Turkish TV program Mustafa Denizli said that Tehran is so beautiful, colorful and funny that my every guests admire it immediately.


----------



## xoxery

I've heard that Iran is the most Amercian style country in Arabic world,they like Amercian music and culture,the number of Iranic personal blog is the second in the world.


----------



## shugs

^^ Thats kind of hard when we arent part of the 'Arabic world'... we are not Arab nor do we speak Arabic :sleepy:

Irans ethnic population structure on has 3% Arabs and they are all in the south towards Iraq. http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0107640.html. Largest ethnicity are Persians. Iranians are 'Proto Indo European' NOT Arab

IF your talking about the Middle East then I think Israel has one up on us... but Iran is probably one of


----------



## persian

Great pics


----------



## shayan

well done thanks.  hopefully people will realise that we arent some kind of Islamic naties who believe in a dude in a pit.


----------



## Shayan_m

Awesome pics man . thanx


----------



## alitezar

.........


----------



## Gilgamesh

alitezar said:


> They are not from Kish. Have you not been to Tehran.



Actually many of them are. :sleepy:


----------



## dariush4444

The title of the thread is Tehran/ IRAN....so if he posted photos of Kish that is ok. 

For those of you who do not know, Kish is a beautiful and sunny Iranian island in the PERSIAN GULF, that is great for shopping and vacations.

( I think we should make a new thread about Kish here)


----------



## dariush4444




----------



## muckie

beautiful
sking in the metropolis


----------



## dariush4444




----------



## dariush4444




----------



## alitezar

Hi all:
This is Kish Island of Iran. A very beautiful place in Persian Gulf. This place is a must see and the main vacation spot for all the Persians and majority of tourists that visit Iran. It is only 1 hour 20 minutes flight from Tehran. In this Island there are lots of luxurious beautiful hotels and resorts and world class shopping malls, architecture and amenities. Also they have some historic parts in the island too. Kish is always under construction making place for greater things to come in it. I should warn you taht it can be very humid and hot in summer time but it's one of the most fascinating places that I have ever been too and if you ever go to iran you should visit this place.
Enjoy :cheers:


----------



## Maltaboy

Iran is such a wonderful, beautiful country with such an incredibly rich culture and history.
The tragedy of it all is that it is ruled by an awful government and it's ideology is a terrible perversion of Islam.
Also, very sadly people in the West have a one dimensional and negative image of this country as a result of politics.
I hope one day Iran will be truly open to the outside world and tourists will be able to discover the treasures of this great country.

Thank you for the images of this great country.


----------



## Dreamliner

First of all, I'd like to inform you that Bush has no control over the american media. Unlike in other countries were goveremnt control is absolute. I don't recall Tehran ever being presented as "crappy". Quite frankly, I've never seen the city of Tehran cast in a bad light. I've always known it to be a beautiful city, as the pictures prove. Nice to live in the west huh?


----------



## cntower

Tehran looks lovely...many Iranians study at our engineering schools in Lahore...and they have many stories about this city...I would love to see it one day...


----------



## 00998

Iran is a gem in mideast.


----------



## persian

opium said:


> Very nice story , but whats inside of that thing? Looks like it has windows on the top.


Inside azadi tower there is cinema, museum, Art gallery, Restaurant and some other things I don't remember.


----------



## dariush4444

Kish Island is beautiful. Thanx for the photos. 

The Darius Grand Hotel is considered a "7 Star" and there is a new 7 star hotel currently being built on Kish Island. The snorkelling and scuba diving around Kish are also world class because Kish is surrounded by corals and unique marine life. The beaches are really nice too, soft white sand and clear warm ocean.


----------



## shayan

There are two other "seven stars" under construction in Shiraz (i hate the seven star thing i think its all fake)


----------



## alitezar

Hi all:
These are some more Tehran pictures. Again thanks to Mr. Razavi.
Enjoy :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

These are the pictures of Persian Models for the Tehran fashion week. Most of their clothes show original Persian style clothing and are very popular and nice. Also I have posted some random pics of people.
Enjoy :cheers:


----------



## persian

Very nice pics.


----------



## xoxery

> Thats kind of hard when we arent part of the 'Arabic world'... we are not Arab nor do we speak Arabic


I'm sorry I don't know much about middle east.Actually I mean Islamic world in middle east.


----------



## Shayan_m

^^ That's ok dude , not many people in the west can distinguish between iranians and arabs !


----------



## alitezar

Hi all:
these pictures are from the king and queen of Iran before the revolution occurs at 1978. Iran had kings and queens for 2500 years but it all ended with the revolution in 1978. These pics are old and are from that time so the quality is not that great. Iran's king name was Mohammad Reza Pahlavi and the queen's name is Farah Diba. King of Iran passed away awhile after the revolution due to sickness but his wife is living in Washington D.C with her son and family.

























































































































































































































































































And this is queen Farah today, she now lives in washington D.C.






































These are their kids all grown up I think they all live in the States. But sadly their daughter on the left corner passed away couple of years ago.




















This is her son Reza with his wife Yasmin.




























Blessings to this great country and its great people.


----------



## MexicanBeauty

*Good job.*



dariush4444 said:


>



Wow...Now this stadium has an awfully identical resemblance to Olympic Stadium in Mexico City, down to the same same clock! ( without that trash he he, sorry just realized that he he)

Great pictures, I am fond of Iranian women, they are very atractive in my modest opinion.



Cheers all.
:cheers:


----------



## CHIsentinel

I hope the people and the country of Iran find political stability and peace soon, because live everyone else in the world they deserve it. Fascinating pictures by all as usual.

Thanks!


----------



## J Block

AcesHigh said:


> Anyway, I dont think only 3% of Irans population is arabic. Maybe 3% is PURE arabic. But a lot of irans persian population has ended up mixing with the arab invaders!!! This thread focuses on the PERSIAN population, which is whiter and look more european (most could very easily be mistaken by italians, spaniards, even french, while that DOESNT HAPPEN with arabs. It seems that the white persians are also the higher society of Iran. Is that right? The arabs are the lower society. And probably its the lower society arabs who mostly support the authoritarian government???


Iran is not South America...lol.


----------



## J Block

Very beautiful country, I really hope the best for Iran!


----------



## shayan

Thanks for the beautiful pictures of my queen and the royal Family.


----------



## Kuvvaci

it i intereting that you want king instead of a secular republic... Why?


----------



## houston_texan

^^ why not? everybody has their own opinion...some people like republics, some kingdom...whata absurd question u asked.


----------



## houston_texan

i like the kingdom of iran...better than their todays regime...i believe, that what he meant, can't u see that.


----------



## Very Controversial

Was Muhammad Reva Pahlavi a good leader? I heard a lot of negative things about him.


----------



## persian

Very Controversial said:


> Was Muhammad Reva Pahlavi a good leader? I heard a lot of negative things about him.


I think he was a very good leader and was doing his best to develop Iran very quickly, but time didn't go as he wanted. :bash:


----------



## shayan

Mohammad Reza was not the great leader but his Wife Queen Farah Diba was the big power behind him, if she just was a little bit stronger and pressed him to use force against the islamists.... But hey lets keep this political free (sorry that i started...)


----------



## Khanabadosh

Great city. Great country. Great civilization. I love Iran.


----------



## alitezar

Thank you guys and girls for your comments. I'm hoping to have some new pix posted soon. Hey by the way can anyone who lives in Tehran take more pictures and post them here?
I'd truly appreciate it.
Thanks :grouphug:


----------



## alitezar

Yes I always like the kingdom better since it's always been the Persian kingdom.


----------



## r4d1ty4

viva Ahmadinejad !!


----------



## dariush4444

Alitezar, you posted amazing pix of The Shah and Shahbanou Farah Diba. She is truly a gorgeous women. God bless the Shah and down with the "Islamic" republic!


----------



## dariush4444

RL]


----------



## dariush4444




----------



## dariush4444

*BEAUTIFUL NORTHERN IRAN (Mazandaran)*














































Thanx, to the guys at the Iran forum for providing these great pix.


----------



## dariush4444




----------



## dariush4444




----------



## alitezar

Amazing pictures Dariush.
Thank you so much


----------



## persian

Amazing thanks a lot.


----------



## dariush4444

Shomal is beautiful


----------



## Rahmani

GREAT pictures!!! A thousand thanx.

Does anyone have more pictures of the villas in Shomal?


----------



## shayan

sepas


----------



## Very Controversial

One of the best Nature I've ever seen.  Good job!


----------



## greek_eagle

persian said:


> Very nice pics.


A MOST BEAUTIFUL THREAD!! THE PICTURES ARE SO AWESOME...CAPTURING THE PEOPLE, THE CITY, THE LIFE AMONG OTHERS....TO SUCH A DEGREE THAT A LOT OF PEOPLE WILL BE LEFT WITH THIS MEMORY OF THEIR SHORT TRIP TO THIS WONDERFUL COUNTRY! 

WELL DONE MY FRIENDS AND BE PROUD OF YOUR WONDERFUL COUNTRY AND CENTURIES OLD HISTORY!

AKIS
ATHENS,GREECE


----------



## alitezar

Thank you so much Akis.


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Fantastic Thread!!

My parents are Armenians from Iran, moved to LA in 1978, you can guess why. Los Angeles is often called Tehrangeles because of the 700,000+ iranians here, mostly living in West LA and in the Beverly Hills area. Most are very fond of Iran and Tehran and are very proud. My dad still reads Iranian Newspapers everyday on the web and many immigrants have Satellite Dishes so that they can follow the soccer teams and the nes back in Tehran. This thread gave me a great way to learn about Tehrana nd Iran and i can see why my parents loved it. keep it up and fedex me some koobideh or sour cherries.


----------



## TopperCity

cool city/country!


----------



## alitezar

I used to live in Los Angeles for 5 year too till last year. I just moved to Toronto 6 months ago, which is an amazing city as well. I also used to live in West L.A on Westwood Blvd. It was very fun, we used to go to Glendale alot too for fun since it has a nice downtown. Koobideh is also on its way =)


----------



## alitezar

Thanks to everyone in the Iran forum.


----------



## persian

Thanks a lot.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## shayan

hihi love the pictures dude  Iranian chickies


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Shayan.


----------



## metroboi_nay

Nice pix, looks like an alright city 
TV really disguises the good parts of the middle east I'm finding...


----------



## avicenna




----------



## Talbot

Great photos, and the Persian women are stunning.


----------



## alitezar

Nice Pix Avicena.
Thanks


----------



## comrade7

I have a question: women in Iran wear these scarfs because they want to, or because they have to? I ask coz on some photos they don't wear it (?)


----------



## shayan

they have to wear it.


----------



## comrade7

Is it in the constitution, or other act? Not wearing it is a misdemeanour or a crime? What are the penalties? Just my pure curiousity...


----------



## alitezar

After the revolution , the current government since they are overly religious they force all women in Iran to wear scarfs but it does not have to be fully covered as long as they have something on their hair. 

There are also poeple on the streets that their job is make sure that women have their veil all the time. If they do not wear it they can not come to the streets at all and if they are seen not wearing it they could get arrested and recieve a notice.

The pictures that you see of the fans that do not have veil is because it was in Germany. 

Also in Ski resorts of Tehran they can just wear a hat or nothing since there are less guards on the ski resorts.


----------



## sscskyscraperfan

^^what an evil regime.


----------



## Wilko

OMG!!!!!

I had no idea how beautiful Tehran and Iran is, I love it, the pictures of life in general look amazing too. This is so not what we see on television. I'm so overwhelmed by the pictures, if I wasn't a westerner, I would love to stop by and visit the city and ski resorts. This thread is a perfect tourist advertisment.

It is such a shame religious extremism, politics and mentaly unstable dictators can ruin the general happiness and basic freedoms of people the west take for granted. If only they realised life is too short for half the shit thats happening in some parts of the world.


----------



## alitezar

You are absolutely right Wilko. Life is too short to fight and kill innocent people for oil or other reasons. I sometimes wonder that how long Bush or any other cruel governments think that they are gonna live that they mess up the world for money.


----------



## im_from_zw038

edit, you are all right


----------



## Skid-Mark

The second photo in the first lot is great, however, i find all the people photos a little creepy, if i got caught taking that many pictures of girls back home i'd get sent to jail!!!


----------



## Skid-Mark

...


----------



## shayan

please remove it  you are messing up this thread... haal het alsjeblieft weg...


----------



## alitezar

Thanks for removing it.


----------



## AntonAmeneiro

Could any mod edit the thread and delete those disgusting pics? This is not a thread about politics, and I doubt any of us opened it to see pics of people being hanged or buried...

Back to topic, nice pics, I just loved the setting of Tehran, surrounded by mountains


----------



## alitezar

Dear Skid Mark thanks alot for editing the post.


----------



## alitezar

Thanks again to Mr. Shahram Razavi


----------



## alitezar

And this is the most popular Persian food, which is Kabob and my most favorite dish forever. yummmmm


----------



## Æsahættr

That egg thing looks yummy! I want some!


----------



## Very Controversial

Tehran has a lot of nice buildings.


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Urban girl and very controversial for your kind comments.


----------



## south

great looking city. i've just moved it onto my list of places to go.


----------



## alitezar

south said:


> great looking city. i've just moved it onto my list of places to go.


It'd be great to have you there. I'm sure you'll have so much fun :banana:


----------



## ♣628.finst

Tehran looks great, very nice! --- but is air pollution still rampant in the city? 

Tehran is the most beautiful city in Middle East. That's true.


----------



## ♣628.finst

metroboi_nay said:


> Nice pix, looks like an alright city
> TV really disguises the good parts of the middle east I'm finding...


They always show up desert regions like Jordan, Israel, Iraq, Syria, and Southern Iran instead of the vibrant capital in Tehran, as well as the beautiful Caspian Coast up north.


----------



## ♣628.finst

Sauvalle said:


> 5) Where in Iran can a family or friends go and swim and enjoy the sun ??
> Nowhere...that's ONE OF many medival aspects of the country.


Caspian Coast around Gilan. Though the water is quite polluted there. 

And I've heard than Iran has many Azerbaijani... that looks cool.


----------



## alitezar

Xäntårx said:


> Caspian Coast around Gilan. Though the water is quite polluted there.
> 
> And I've heard than Iran has many Azerbaijani... that looks cool.


Yes you are right. Thanks for your info. The air pollution is also a big issue in Tehran in some days.

Yes there are many Azari people in Iran, Actually we have two provinces in the North West part of Iran that are called Eastern Azarbaeijan and Western Azarbaeijan and most people are Azari there I belive.

Also for swimming there is the Kish Island in Persian Gulf that has crystal clear water and is suitable for swimming but the Caspian sea is not recommended for swimming.

You may see Kish Island pictures at page 2 or 3 I believe.


----------



## Very Controversial

Okay, now I have to visit Iran one day.


----------



## shayan

i think this should get a sticky for all the ignorant people to see -__- Never judge Iran and the Iranians for there government... -__-


----------



## new bulgaria

shayan said:


> i think this should get a sticky for all the ignorant people to see -__- Never judge Iran and the Iranians for there government... -__-


I agree with you, but at the same time each nation deserves its rulers.

Beautiful women. I have met some really hot Persian girls in New York.


----------



## FASSE3

So that photographies the faces of the people… I do not understand it? the forum architecture cake.


----------



## shayan

:S I m trying to understand your english but it looks like your trying to say that this is an architecture forum and you dont understand the pictures of the woman  well you_re right this is an architecture forum but there are many thread of many cities showing other things than only buildings... like streetlife and billbords


----------



## Very Controversial

Are Iranians considered to be Arabs?


----------



## shayan

nope  we speak a different language and have a different culture than arabs. Islam is the only thing arabs and Iranians have in common and if you believe in something like race than Iranians are from a different race... Iranians are aryan or turkic and Arabs are like jews semitic...


----------



## alitezar

shayan said:


> i think this should get a sticky for all the ignorant people to see -__- Never judge Iran and the Iranians for there government... -__-


You are so right Shayan


----------



## alitezar

FASSE3 said:


> So that photographies the faces of the people… I do not understand it? the forum architecture cake.


I posted pictures of the city mixed with people and street life so you can experince it more fully. I personally enjoy seeing pictures of cities mixed with people, street lifes and all other cultural aspects since it helps me to learn more about that city and people's daily life.


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## zergcerebrates

If I live in Iran and somebody ask what my license plate number is I wouldn't be able to tell them lolz!


----------



## zergcerebrates

I really love to visit Tehran someday, but I don't think its easy for me to get a visa in since I'm a US citizen, you know the problem between our countries. Anyways its sad that most people, know or think Iran is just deserts or its cities is just like Baghdad, but the truth is its very different. I've always been fascinated with Persian culture, its food and society I guess thats one of the reason why I want to go there, to experience the real thing. When did Iran ease the veil for women, please enlighten me, do a lot of women still wear Chador?


----------



## alitezar

zergcerebrates said:


> If I live in Iran and somebody ask what my license plate number is I wouldn't be able to tell them lolz!


LOL that was funny you are right but top line says which city the car is from for isntace in U.S cars show what state they are from like Arizona or New York but in Iran it indicates the name of the city instead of the state and the second line is just numbers so for instance for this white car it would read as
63N368
So it's not as bad when you know Persian  


Also in Iran in past ten year women have been trying to wear these scarves and over coats and the only people who wear Chador ( that whole body black cover) are the religious ones, which still you can see them among people in the city but not too much. 

I am not too sure about the Visa process thing but I hope someday you get to visit Iran since it's really a nice place and it will be a very exciting experience for you.


----------



## misterdz

super country that many people judge badly 
its first time that I see as many photographs of Teheran thank you very much!!! 
the women Iranian are as beautiful as Teheran!!!


----------



## Spinoza

new bulgaria said:


> each nation deserves its rulers.


 :applause:


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

Now I know! Iran has its own world to live. They can enjoy there country without going somewhere else.


----------



## alitezar

.......


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

With special thanks to Gilgamesh to take these most recent pix.


----------



## NYC Girl

wow! This city looks great! I cant imagine how it would look if the US begin a war with Iran...


----------



## godblessbotox

every iranian or any one from tehran should be extremely proud of there heritage. iran is a gorgeous country, with stunning natural beauty. you have thousands of years of culture and decorational elements that are still being used in modern architecture and seemingly in everyday life. keeping your past alive along with the future. and from what i can see in those pictures your cities seem to be pleasant places.

just one question. whats going on with the weather! some of those pictures look like the dead of winter with terribly cold days. and others seem like the trees are going to catch ablaze from the suppressing heat.


----------



## alitezar

godblessbotox said:


> every iranian or any one from tehran should be extremely proud of there heritage. iran is a gorgeous country, with stunning natural beauty. you have thousands of years of culture and decorational elements that are still being used in modern architecture and seemingly in everyday life. keeping your past alive along with the future. and from what i can see in those pictures your cities seem to be pleasant places.
> 
> just one question. whats going on with the weather! some of those pictures look like the dead of winter with terribly cold days. and others seem like the trees are going to catch ablaze from the suppressing heat.


Thank you very much for your kind comment  

As for the winter pictures since they are not in order so you may see random shots of winter in Tehran among other pictures.


----------



## SanMiguel

It would really be a big shame if Mr.Bush and Mr.Achmadineschad would destroy this wonderful city (and country) due their stupid power games.

Thanks to all Iranian forumers who show us this nice pics. kay:

.


----------



## magestom

These are awesome pics... Some of the old buildings in Tehran look like old buildings in India. And many of the people in India seem to look like people from Iran... Maybe that is because India was ruled by Persian Kings for over 1000 years??? 
Awesome pics!


----------



## Snickers52

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful city. I would give anything to be able to visit there one day. Hopefully we will be able to run the idiot Bush out of office soon and our two countries can try to get a better understanding of each other. 

Are Americans even allowed to apply for visas to Iran at this time? Are there any Americans in Iran or Tehran specifically, living or visiting? I know it's much easier to get into and out of Iran through Germany. I have neighbors here in Atlanta who are from Tehran and I remember once when they went back to visit they had to go first to Germany and then to Iran and the same way back. 

Alitezar, what is your opinion of the president of Iran? He is painted as totally insane by the media. Also if an American was able to gain entry into Iran for vacation, how would he/she be received by the citizens there?


----------



## alitezar

Thank you so much for your comment.

I am neither for Bush nor Ahmadinejad but the thing I want is the safety of all innocent people. 

Anyhow as for visiting Iran, you can apply for visas but since U.S does not give Iranians visas very easily, Iran has to do the same thing in return.

As for visitors there are many people who visit Iran each year but the number is about 1 million per year due to the negative influences of media otherwise Iran really deserves to get a much higher number of tourists. 

Tehran and all parts of Iran are very safe to visit and very fun and could be a very cool experience.

Hope that you would visit someday soon  

Feel free to ask me any questions,

All the best


----------



## alitezar

magestom said:


> These are awesome pics... Some of the old buildings in Tehran look like old buildings in India. And many of the people in India seem to look like people from Iran... Maybe that is because India was ruled by Persian Kings for over 1000 years???
> Awesome pics!


Thanks.

Sorry my history is not that great. But that is very nice to know.


----------



## alitezar

With many thanks to Gilgamesh fior his recent pictures and Aryaeiboy in Iran forum.

That is so cool I used to live in this part of Tehran for more than 8 years our home was among these high rises next to the big white one in the middle. This part of the city is called Farmaniyeh.
Man I miss it alot.


----------



## shayan

hawt hawt  cool seeing you updating this thread :'D


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Shayan. I also really like the pix that Gilgamesh took since they are more recent.


----------



## alitezar

This is the view you'll get when you fly to Tehran
































































This is the Mount Damavand the highest elevation in Iran. Its height is 5875 Meters and is located 75 KM N.E. of Tehran. On clear days you can see it from Tehran easily.










And this is my favorite Milk, when I was in Iran I used to drink this milk all the time. I just love this cow


----------



## Lirtain

Nice photos and beautiful country..


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

hopefully this beautiful country of Iran won't be destroyed by the envious americans and british


----------



## Tacuba

*So Beautiful, so exotic, so interesting...........yet so misunderstood !!

Amazing shots !!! Thanks...!*


----------



## alitezar

Thank you for your kind comment


----------



## FASSE3

nice pictures..


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Fasse.


----------



## alitezar

Turkish Kabob stands can be found all over Tehran just like Hot Dog stands in the west and they are so yummy 



















Pix from last week. Tehran already got its first snow 2 weeks ago.



















The biggest church in Tehran I think




























One of my favorite singers in Tehran


















































































Central Tehran










One of the main banks in Iran

































































Africa Blvd.(former Jordan Blvd.) is one of the hottest streets in Tehran. All guys & girls gather in the coffe shops and restaurants of this Blvd & chat & Mingle. 





































Views of Tehran from the Milad Tower


----------



## indistad

its great that you've showed so many facets of the city and people. It makes you know more intimately about the place. Beautiful city.. certainly dismisses that desert-stan images that hollywood and some western media desperately wants to create..


----------



## RGV

Wow, great thread, just happen to look through it for the first time. 

Iran is one country I would like to visit, after Italy and Turkey; to see the countries of the past great empires.

Thx for the photos and tour.


----------



## Shayan_m

That's an awesome collection u put up there !


----------



## godblessbotox

alitezar said:


>


^^wow! i like that house!

...some rich iranian playboy?


----------



## Shayan_m

^^ LOL at playboy.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Dariush, I will post some winter photos tonight if I get a chance in ur post but you can find some here too.


----------



## crazyeight

Charming city. I would love to visit it.


----------



## dariush4444

alitezar said:


> Dariush, I will post some winter photos tonight if I get a chance in ur post but you can find some here too.


Merci


----------



## KB

Wow...Amazing photos.

Iran is certainly doing great.


----------



## FMR-STL

I'm not a big fan of their political ideas, but I do think the pictures
are nice and does make a positive light as that's what we need in 
this crazy world. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## alitezar

You are very welcome Dariush


----------



## persis

Thank You Barobax-e irooni!


----------



## alitezar

Since there were lots of photos in previous page I am spreading them.

Thank you so much everyone for your kind comments.

These pictures were posted by Gilgamesh in Tehran forum and they are courtsey of La Nina Melon in Flickr.com




























Tochal Mountain Trail























































Interesting Puma Add










Some Mansions and apartments around the city


----------



## dariush4444

Alitezar, you always post the best pix. thanx 4 posting


----------



## alitezar

You are very welcome Dariush
Glad you like them.


----------



## Qantas743

...


----------



## dariush4444

...


----------



## alitezar

Azadi (Freedom) Monument in Tehran.





































Tehran as seen from the Stone Park, a very beautiful park made out of stones in the heart of Alborz Monutain.



















Tochal Peak another famous monutain trail north of the city














































I don't know if this is a Greek church, embassy or what?










Pix of Shemshak Ski Resort from last week























































Tehran is filled with many different huge and very inspiring Art Galleries, museums etc.










Summer Time is very fun in Tehran and there is a huge varieties of activities to choose from, such as


----------



## KB

Is that Azadi momument the national symbol/building or Iran?

Nice pics ...keep em coming


----------



## alitezar

It's a very significant landmark in Tehran and has been around for maybe 50 years but I think the national symbol and building landmark in Iran is the Persepolis near city of Shiraz.


----------



## alitezar

Hi all,

Tehran's Milad tower is finally finished. It is 435 meters (1427 ft) tall.
Thanks to the Iran forum members for the pix. 
Here are the pix during construction and finish:














































This shot is from yesterday December 14th.










The tower is located almost right in the midddle of the city and below are the views from the tower

This is one of the rich areas of Tehran. You can see all these huge mansions, this area is called Shahrake Gharb (Westside Town)








\




























I think this is the view to the south










These are also some various shots from yesterday Dec. 14 around the city, courtsey of Tehran24:























































This is the Tehran International Tower a 50 storey residential building. 
I am not a huge fan of it since it is very boxy. This construction is almost done:


----------



## alitezar

Moved over due to over load


----------



## alitezar

Pix from this week


----------



## alitezar

Moved Over


----------



## alitezar

Moved Over


----------



## Metsada

Beautiful pictures as always, what a nice atmosphere and lively place.


----------



## Mrnycegui72

iranian/persian women are beautiful !!!!!


----------



## alitezar

Thanks for both your kind comments


----------



## Tom_Green

Nic pics of an interesting city. I would like to make someday a big middle east tour where the visit of Teheran is included.


----------



## misterdz

like architectur of building


----------



## balamir

awesome pictures


----------



## michal1982

realy nice city. seems very big


----------



## alitezar

Thanks everyone for your nice comments

This is the Tirajeh Shopping Center in Tehran


----------



## Khanrak

Any photos of the less prosperous parts of town? From these pictures one would assume that Tehran is only a rich, modern, and trendy city, but we know better than to ignore the poor


----------



## alitezar

Khanrak said:


> Any photos of the less prosperous parts of town? From these pictures one would assume that Tehran is only a rich, modern, and trendy city, but we know better than to ignore the poor


In no way I ignore the poor. Every city has its bad neighborhoods. I don't see any reason why I should post those pictures since we all know that even the greatest cities have very poor neighborhoods.

Tehran like any other place has poor neighborhoods and they are mostly located on the southern part of the city

Majority of Tehran is middle class and upper class and on the southern Tehran you can see poor neighborhoods but not everywhere in the south though.


----------



## alitezar

I am spreading the pictures since there were many on previous page.


My favorite freeway intersection and one of the most beautiful parks in Tehran, its called Taleghani park.








































































































































Iran Air Flight Attendant Uniform










Flight Attendant 2 inside Iran Air



















Iran Air itself










The sign on tail of Iran Air originates from this bird called Homa, which is in Persepolis Palace (The most famous hisotric site in Iran, where Persian Empire started more than 2500 years ago).


----------



## cartel'

Thankyou so much Alitezar for providing us with all these pictures, I have been a fan of Tehran for sometime now but never yet have to oppurtunity to go there. The mountains, the girls, the city, the language, the culture, it all seems so beautiful to me. I have heard nothing but good thing about it, I am a pro snowboarder so I can't wait to experience the mountains there. Are there many western travellers in Tehran, backpackers etc?


----------



## alitezar

cartel' said:


> Thankyou so much Alitezar for providing us with all these pictures, I have been a fan of Tehran for sometime now but never yet have to oppurtunity to go there. The mountains, the girls, the city, the language, the culture, it all seems so beautiful to me. I have heard nothing but good thing about it, I am a pro snowboarder so I can't wait to experience the mountains there. Are there many western travellers in Tehran, backpackers etc?


Hi carte,

Thanks for your kind comments. 

There are some foreign travellers visiting Tehran and majority are from Asian countries but not as many as Iran deserves.

Unfortunately since there has never been a positive image of Iran in media noone knows that it can be this much fun and nobody knows that we have all facilities that even the most advanced western cities have. 

But iran is a very safe country for travellers, so much history, good food (especially lovely kabobs and awesome Pizzas 

And Tehran as you can see is so huge and has so much to offer, such as museums, sking, shopping, mountain climbing, awesome restaurants and food plus many other activities.

Hope that you would visit someday.


----------



## Slartibartfas

Wow, I did not know that Teheran is so near to such high mountains. (If I am honest I have to admit that I dont know much about Iranian geography) 

I am sure Tehran really does not deserve the image it has among many in the west. 

From time to time you can find on European TV channels documentations about Iran. I mean about the real people. Not some scapegoat projections. Its normally an eye opener when you see pictures of the real Tehran and the people that live there.

I have to say from the pictures in your thread, that the city has a whole number of great buildings. Not only the large ones, also some very creative pitoresque smaller ones.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for your comment


----------



## Gilgamesh

lol, it's not a lie that 3000 people die monthly, it's a misunderstanding. :lol: 
It's Tehrans winter climate that traps pollution and "during Oct. 23-Nov. 21 about 3,600 people in the capital died of air pollution, either directly or indirectly",according to Iran Daily as i said it's the winter climate that traps pollution in the other seasons it isn't as bad. But the problem is getting worse by the day as Tehrani families are even buying several cars.


----------



## cartel'

great! it's definetly near the top of my list of places to visit.


----------



## shayan

In holland about 20.000 people die a year from pollution... and the population is about the same as in Tehran...


----------



## alitezar

shayan said:


> In holland about 20.000 people die a year from pollution... and the population is about the same as in Tehran...


Mer30 Shayan az info  
Nejatam dadiya. Damet garm. Aslan nemidunestam chi begam rajebe abo hava chon hichi nemidunestam rajebesh ke jadidan chetori shode.


----------



## Gilgamesh

shayan said:


> In holland about 20.000 people die a year from pollution... and the population is about the same as in Tehran...





alitezar said:


> Mer30 Shayan az info
> Nejatam dadiya. Damet garm. Aslan nemidunestam chi begam rajebe abo hava chon hichi nemidunestam rajebesh ke jadidan chetori shode.


lol, agar begim dar tehran har mah 3600 nafar mimiran, mishe sali 43200 dar sorate inkeh dar holland har sal 20 000 nafar mimirand. 

anyway...


----------



## Metsada

What an incredibly beautiful woman this is. Forgive me, but I can't resist. This must be the ultimate Persian beauty.


----------



## FMR-STL

I hope you save all those pics because I'm sure they'll be totally different
in the next year or two...! I'm not sure for the better.!:lol:


----------



## alitezar

Gilgamesh mitooni lotfan in poste balayi ro pakesh koni. Kheily bazihashoon shero ver minevisan.

Kheily mamnoon


----------



## FMR-STL

ouyay reay ayay ittleay otay unkyspay orfay ouryay itchesbray!


----------



## shayan

Gilgamesh said:


> lol, agar begim dar tehran har mah 3600 nafar mimiran, mishe sali 43200 dar sorate inkeh dar holland har sal 20 000 nafar mimirand.
> 
> anyway...


holland yek shahre bozorg niest  tehran 2 barabar koochiek tar az tehran hast ba same population


----------



## FMR-STL

ouyay reay ayay ittleay otay unkyspay orfay ouryay itchesbray! ombsbay
wayay!


----------



## arturo

on average, how many days is tehran covered in snow? it looks beautiful covered in white!


----------



## alitezar

arturo said:


> on average, how many days is tehran covered in snow? it looks beautiful covered in white!


It varies from year to year. Sometimes it snows every week or sometimes it snows only 4 or 5 times a month but you can expect snow from early December till mid March.


----------



## zerokarma

Very interesting pictures in this thread.


----------



## dariush4444

Alitezar, like always you post the BEST pixs of beautiful Tehran. 

Thanx


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

Great pics from Teheran , keep posting


----------



## Metsada

Chetor e alitezar? Beautiful pics.


----------



## alitezar

Merci Metsada, to chetori? 

Thanks for your compliment.


----------



## Metsada

Khayli mamnoon.


----------



## alitezar

Metsada shoma Irani hasti?
Where do u live?


----------



## Metsada

alitezar said:


> Metsada shoma Irani hasti?
> Where do u live?


see PM


----------



## dariush4444

*Beautiful Tehran Provance*


----------



## lpioe

Superb pictures.
Hope to see more soon.


----------



## dariush4444

*TEHRAN, IRAN*


----------



## alitezar

Thank you so much Dariush for the pix. 

They look so nice.


----------



## Gilgamesh




----------



## AhChuan

OMG!!! Thx for those pics!! I like the fly-overs!!


----------



## Mercenary

Can you guys post some Pictures of Tehran which shows Anti-Americanism

I have seen many murals which shows USA as the Great Saten, the statue of liberty with a skull, USA flag burnings, the american flag with bombs, etc...., and every friday the death to america chants

I think these pictures of Tehran are well and good but many Iranians hate Americans so I think we need to balance it out


----------



## alitezar

Mercenary said:


> Can you guys post some Pictures of Tehran which shows Anti-Americanism
> 
> I have seen many murals which shows USA as the Great Saten, the statue of liberty with a skull, USA flag burnings, the american flag with bombs, etc...., and every friday the death to america chants
> 
> I think these pictures of Tehran are well and good but many Iranians hate Americans so I think we need to balance it out


I am surprised by the way you think. 

you also live in Toronto and it's very strange for a Torontonian to think that way.

People of Iran do not hate American people, Just the stupid President Bush whom is hated all around the world.

You should never judge people of a country by their government.

Actually those Murals are the only pictures about Iran available to all people and that's as far as they know about Iran.

I am posting these pix so that people can learn and not follow politically backed medias.


----------



## alitezar

Gilgamesh said:


>


Wow. What an awesome pano Gilgamesh.

Thanks


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto

wooooooooooooooooooow fantastic and mistic city, i love Theran.
greetings from Mexico.!!!


----------



## Mercenary

alitezar said:


> I am surprised by the way you think.
> 
> you also live in Toronto and it's very strange for a Torontonian to think that way.
> 
> People of Iran do not hate American people, Just the stupid President Bush whom is hated all around the world.
> 
> You should never judge people of a country by their government.
> 
> Actually those Murals are the only pictures about Iran available to all people and that's as far as they know about Iran.
> 
> I am posting these pix so that people can learn and not follow politically backed medias.


Hmmmm OK.....

All I ever see in Iran is they are chanting death to USA and death to the West and burning flags.

And you have that President Ahmedinijad making threats towards the west and denying the holocaust. So from all this I conclude that Iranians dont like the West.

And weren't the Iranians chanting death to america long before Bush came to power?


----------



## alitezar

Mercenary said:


> ....
> 
> ?


That is the whole point because Western Media is trying to make a negative image of Iran by showing a minority group of poeple chanting and focusing only on them. They never show pictures of how the real Tehran is and how open minded the majority of people are there.

My whole point about putting up this thread is to show people that Iran is not all these negative images that you see in T.V and it's very different world for itself with so many things to do and so many places to see.

Since I do not want this thread to be about politics or questions related to the Government I would truly appreciate it if you could please remove your post above and PM me with any questions you might have.

Thank you so much


----------



## alitezar

Vencedoresdesierto said:


> wooooooooooooooooooow fantastic and mistic city, i love Theran.
> greetings from Mexico.!!!


Hola amigo.

Mucho Gracias


----------



## Mercenary

anyways politics aside, great pics Ali


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you


----------



## alitezar

Milad tower



















Tehran International Tower a 50 storey residential building























































A cinema's waiting hall in Tehran.


----------



## AhChuan

^^ Woww...I like the night city pics....so beautiful!!


----------



## alitezar

Thank you very much AhChuan


----------



## OshHisham

alitezar said:


>


it looks similar to KL tower...but i like yours more.


----------



## alitezar

^^ wow you are right it looks very similar.
The KL tower is very nice too.


----------



## Mercenary

Hi Guys, I showed these pictures to a buddy of mine

He got so impressed with these picutres of Iran that he decided to create a collage and posted them on youtube

Check it out


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy4difUazd0&eurl=


----------



## dariush4444

Cool video on Youtube!!


----------



## shugs

Mercenary said:


> Hmmmm OK.....
> 
> All I ever see in Iran is they are chanting death to USA and death to the West and burning flags.
> 
> And you have that President Ahmedinijad making threats towards the west and denying the holocaust. *So from all this I conclude that Iranians dont like the West.*
> 
> And weren't the Iranians chanting death to america long before Bush came to power?


Pehaps you should not buy into bias media so much. FYI Iran's population are considered *one of* the most 'westernised' people in the ME and they are often the quickest to brandish new 'western' fashion and embrace it's culture even to the extent of destroying the Persian culture or a large extent the 'west's drug culture at parties. Iran was one of the few nations in the ME to offer it's condolances to the USA's victims of 9/11 and held demonstrations to show their support (while nations like Saudi were celebrating the trajic event)

May I ask you? Since when did Ahmadinejad "threatening" ISRAEL constitute threatening 'the west'? (only that it is geographicaly west of Iran) I'm not even go into the fact that Ahmadinejad did not actually say 'Israel will be wiped off the map' it was a blurred translation by western media to serve their government's own interests. Also denying the Nazi Holocaust against the Jews (not to mention the millions of Gypsies, Black, homosexual and Disabled people who were slaughtered by the Nazis) was a retaliation against the notorious cartoons that came out of Denmark that were claiming 'freedom of expression'.... Also if you did not know Iran has not been a hostile force (an attacker) for over 250 years...

Please do not generalise by saying "_And weren't the Iranians chanting death to america long before Bush came to power?_" Because you will find only the minority were. Following your idiology it would be safe to say then all of North America are looking for the inhilation of the ME or even Islam

Going back to your origional post, how can there be a 'balanced' view when these murials you speak of are few and far between, infact the murials are now a rare site in Tehran as their is little room for them with the development going on. Besides there are hundreds of images posted on this thread which just goes to show that these murials are hard to find. Personlly I have never seen any of these you speak, only ones of Iran - Iraq war's martyrs and the Supreme Leader.

Do not think that I am having a go at you in any way as I am used to people with opinions such as yours, it's not all that strange... all I can say is if you really would like to have a 'balanced' view (which seems very important to you) You might want to research into Iran a little more and perhaps visit our forum on ssc which you will find the link on my signature.


----------



## shugs

Oh and @Mercenary, perhaps you might find this thread interesting:

"Iran From Another Perspective"

I would also like to apologise to Alitezar for deviating from the thread's topic.


----------



## alitezar

Mercenary said:


> Hi Guys, I showed these pictures to a buddy of mine
> 
> He got so impressed with these picutres of Iran that he decided to create a collage and posted them on youtube
> 
> Check it out
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy4difUazd0&eurl=


Hi Mercenary.

Please say lots of Thank Yous to your friend for making such a nice youtube clip.

I truly appreciate it and all the best


----------



## avicenna

shugs said:


> Oh and @Mercenary, perhaps you might find this thread interesting:
> 
> "Iran From Another Perspective"
> 
> I would also like to apologise to Alitezar for deviating from the thread's topic.


Very nice video Mercenary! 

THanks for posting that vid shugs, i made that with inspiration from Mercenary's video. Whatcha think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qkkt7_dGW-s


----------



## Mercenary

avicenna said:


> Very nice video Mercenary!
> 
> THanks for posting that vid shugs, i made that with inspiration from Mercenary's video. Whatcha think?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qkkt7_dGW-s


Wow Nice Video......

I understood a lot of the song. I am Pakistani-Canadian, so Farsi and my native tounge have a lot of common wordings.

I am gonna make a video soon of all the hot looking Iranian Girls :banana:


----------



## shugs

^ Urdu has a massive amount of Persian mixed into it, generally has the 'purer' terms similar to Dari.



avicenna said:


> Very nice video Mercenary!
> 
> THanks for posting that vid shugs, i made that with inspiration from Mercenary's video. Whatcha think?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qkkt7_dGW-s


Yeah man, I saw that when you posted it on Iranianhistoryforum... It's probably one of the better pic/vids I've seen of Iran out there


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you all


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

IRAN is such a beautiful country and Tehran is a wonderful and vibrant city which such great character, i love it! i hope nothing happens to it!!!


----------



## alitezar

A cool Northern Tehran pano










These are the details from the pano














































Pix of Tehran International Film Festival, which is held every February:




























people reading the Film Guide




























Huge line ups that go around diifrent alleys





































Two famous Persian actor and actress in the festival










Some Persian Movie Posters














































And at last my most favorite movie, which is called ceasefire and is about these two newly married couple and is very cool and funny 




























Tehran new International Airport. This is phase one and more phase are going ot be added soon in the near future.










Also some more shots of Iran Air




























Iran Air flight attendants


----------



## alitezar

]
































































These below are traditional Persian dresses













































































































A day @ Tehran's Azadi Football Stadium





































These love birds that this girl is pointing to are fortune tellers  he he
I mean you pay some money and the love bird will pick one of the fortunes for you.
It's really fun and cute.























































Some more shots of tehran's new Int'l airport which is located I think 30 KM south of the city. they still have not transfered all the flights from the old airport to here yet so it's not that crowded.




























The road connecting the airport to the city


























































































































































Tehran's Contemporary Art Museum an awesome place to visit























































Annual Plant Show

















































































































































Architectures gathering



















A beautiful restaurant that is carved in the heart of Tehran Mountains 




























A cool building in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Theran Parkway and one of my most favroite freeways in Tehran since it has many pine trees in some parts of it and I love pine trees




























One of Tehran's parks. It's sectionized by landscape and artworks into diffrent countries:














































Some stores in one of Tehran's malls


















































































Liberty Monument


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^Nice monument.


----------



## cello1974

Ha, that's funny. You can even get Bockwurst in Tehran. :lol:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Beautiful Beautiful Tehran!!


----------



## asif iqbal

looks very cold in winter I would like to vist in summer times


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all.


----------



## alitezar

asif iqbal said:


> looks very cold in winter I would like to vist in summer times


Tehran does not get very cold in winter the lowest it go to I think is -4C and it's just cold enough to get snows. 

overall in winter it's between -2C to 10C with some days going below zero but not everyday.


----------



## shugs

Wow.. I love the tochal pics and Seoul street, didnt know about that street at all!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Seouls street is pretty interesting. I used to play Tennis with my friends in Enghelab Sport Complex, which is in Seoul St.

BTW Shugs yani chi? Esme oon asbe Shugs hast? That would be cool to know about it? :|


----------



## Gordion

Thank you for the pictures, very nice!


----------



## Xephiroth

Tehran is a very beautiful city than I thought. Not as what we see in the western news. Is it OK for me to visit Iran ? I'm Thai people and I'm just a tourist.


----------



## alitezar

Gordion said:


> Thank you for the pictures, very nice!


You are very welcome. Glad you liked them


----------



## alitezar

Xephiroth said:


> Tehran is a very beautiful city than I thought. Not as what we see in the western news. Is it OK for me to visit Iran ? I'm Thai people and I'm just a tourist.


Of course you can go there. It's a very safe place to visit and most people can speak English too.

Especially if you get a tour and tour guide it's be better since they can take you around and show you the city and you are sure that they speak English.

It'll be a very fun experince


----------



## Rahmani

Where is this shopping mall? It looks like the one in Kish


----------



## alitezar

^^ it's in the west of Tehran and it is called Tirajeh. I you can see it s pictures on page 19 or 20


----------



## shugs

alitezar said:


> ^^ Seouls street is pretty interesting. I used to play Tennis with my friends in Enghelab Sport Complex, which is in Seoul St.
> 
> BTW Shugs yani chi? Esme oon asbe Shugs hast? That would be cool to know about it? :|


Enghelebal sports complex.. its uptown Tehran then.. as u can see by the signs for Vanaq Sq lol

Lol, It's a horse from Persepolis (Parseh) and I used the origional image as the logo for the iranian history forum in my sig (check it out)...

Shugs is just my nickname with my friends since I was like 8 years old as most of them (still) cannot pronounce my first name, theyre english but I find that even some Iranians cannot pronounce Shoghi. Oh and you say it like shuuuuugs not shUgs lol  I also go by the name Shiroyeh online which is my (UK) middle name which is my first name on my Iranian passport (as the Iranian embasy did not accept Shoghi when I was applying for my IR passport about 12 years ago because it is an Arabic word).. I do prefer Shiroyeh over Shoghi to be honest but English ppl find it even harder to pronounce that one but it's easier for Iranians


----------



## alitezar

^^ wow so cool Shuuuugs 
Thank you very much for explaining it to me.
I think it's a very cool and unique name and has a nice sound to it.
BTW what a cool forum you have I'll sign up for it soon, but now I have a midterm tomorrow so I have to study 
Talk to u soon


----------



## alitezar

Central Tehran, very dense


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's river walk in the heart of Tehran mountains




























Now let's go for a ride in Tehran highways from central part going north 

Courtsey of members in Gateway to Persia




































































































Now going from North East to North West

Entering Highway


----------



## alitezar

You can see the four seasons from the same apartment here

Spring










Summer










Fall










Winter










Now the view you have when you fly to Tehran


----------



## alitezar

A very beautiful old church in Tehran



















A Zaroastian Temple









































































And some very cute Persian Cats


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

I like the Persian Cat


----------



## shugs

alitezar said:


> ^^ wow so cool Shuuuugs
> Thank you very much for explaining it to me.
> I think it's a very cool and unique name and has a nice sound to it.
> BTW what a cool forum you have I'll sign up for it soon, but now I have a midterm tomorrow so I have to study
> Talk to u soon


No worries man 

Yah sign up, the forum is quickly on the up...

Good luck on the mid term!










This is a great pic!!!


----------



## matchboxND

This is the first time I've ever responded to a photo thread!

alitezar,

Thank you for all the wonderful photos you're posted of Tehran and the country of Iran. You have educated people around the world about your country more than you realize. Unfortunately some governments and media portray Iran as a backwoods, dusty, warlike country but you have proved otherwise. 

I agree with others; the Persian people are attractive people. If the world wants to see very unattractive people, walk into any American Wal-Mart and see overweight, sloppy & rude humans. There are way too many of them in this country.

Being a car nut, my favorite photos are of street scenes showing cars & people driving. Do you have any photos showing new car dealerships?

We can only hope that Mr. Bush will see these posts and realize that there are real people living and working in Iran, not a bunch of crazed fanatics. We know better than that now.

matchbox


----------



## KB

Absolutley fantastic pics..

Would definitely visit Tehran whenever i have the oppurtunity.


----------



## alitezar

matchboxND said:


> This is the first time I've ever responded to a photo thread!
> 
> alitezar,
> 
> Thank you for all the wonderful photos you're posted of Tehran and the country of Iran. You have educated people around the world about your country more than you realize. Unfortunately some governments and media portray Iran as a backwoods, dusty, warlike country but you have proved otherwise.
> 
> I agree with others; the Persian people are attractive people. If the world wants to see very unattractive people, walk into any American Wal-Mart and see overweight, sloppy & rude humans. There are way too many of them in this country.
> 
> Being a car nut, my favorite photos are of street scenes showing cars & people driving. Do you have any photos showing new car dealerships?
> 
> We can only hope that Mr. Bush will see these posts and realize that there are real people living and working in Iran, not a bunch of crazed fanatics. We know better than that now.
> 
> matchbox


Dear Matchbox,

Thank you very much for your very kind comments.

As for the car dealerships, I do not have their pictures but here is the link that has lots of pictures of different cars in Iran and I think you’d like it.

It is called Cars, Cars, Cars so I guess you should like it 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=11919158#post11919158

I hope you like, per Borat :lol:


----------



## alitezar

kbboy said:


> Absolutley fantastic pics..
> 
> Would definitely visit Tehran whenever i have the oppurtunity.


Thanks very much Kbboy. That'd be very great


----------



## alitezar

shugs said:


> No worries man
> 
> Yah sign up, the forum is quickly on the up...
> 
> Good luck on the mid term!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great pic!!!


Thanks Shugs,

Yes I really like this pic too, it's so peaceful and beautiful


----------



## asif iqbal

but why can I see girls in the pictures :runaway:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

asif iqbal said:


> but why can I see girls in the pictures :runaway:


What are u on?hno: 

you've been sucked in by the western media


----------



## danholo

So, umm, are there any ugly women in Tehran? Sure doesn't seem to be according to those pictures. They look very fashion conscious and up to date. Extremely beautiful. I can not stress more how much those girls are "my type". Wow. I could mistake those pictures for Italy or something if it the women weren't wearing scarves... 

Tehran looks like a beautiful and large place. I'd like to visit some day. Does being Jewish pose a problem? Somehow though it I've come to the conclusion that "Islamic" and Iran is an oxymoron. Iran seems like Turkey in the sense that it is a Muslim country by dominant religion but the religion doesn't play much of a role in every day life... I don't see any people dressed in traditional Muslim garb like the clerics do. You see more of that in Israel then there although in Israel the secular and religious practically live quite apart from each other.

THIS DOESN'T MAKE SENSE! What on Earth got the revolution going in the first place? If there would've been something else but an Islamic revolution to overthrow the monarchy it would've probably been more popular? What the hell is going on here?

All I have to say is that Persia/Iran is way cool. Beautiful landscape and nature (just like everywhere) and Tehran looks like a thriving metropolis. Thank G-d for this Forum!


----------



## shugs

danholo said:


> Tehran looks like a beautiful and large place. I'd like to visit some day. Does being Jewish pose a problem? Somehow though it I've come to the conclusion that "Islamic" and Iran is an oxymoron. Iran seems like Turkey in the sense that it is a Muslim country by dominant religion but the religion doesn't play much of a role in every day life... I don't see any people dressed in traditional Muslim garb like the clerics do. You see more of that in Israel then there although in Israel the secular and religious practically live quite apart from each other.


Being Jewish is not an issue, infact Iran has the largest Jewish community in the ME outside of Israel and they all live in happiness mostly quite prosperous.. My family are friends with a nice Jewish family. *But* as with many nations in the ME if you hold an Israeli passport you will be denied a visa, yeh i know it is BS.

You make a good point that religion is not overly important in a lot of Iranian's everyday life, they only "become" religious during the Islamic festivals but still some of them do not. The main difference is that Iran is an Islamic theocracy and Turkey is a real democracy (lucky them!)



> THIS DOESN'T MAKE SENSE! What on Earth got the revolution going in the first place? If there would've been something else but an Islamic revolution to overthrow the monarchy it would've probably been more popular? What the hell is going on here?


Well the revoloution was in good faith, it was a democratic movement with all of Iran's political parties working together to gain democratic freedom but it ended with Khomeini and his Islamic republic hijacking it and outlawing + executing the political groups (religious and non-religious ones).. Infact some one made a similar query on another thread in the Iran forum, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446911 check out the replies and my reply #6 (i cant be bothered to type all that out again)


----------



## SanMiguel

that Central Teheran pics are really dense 
i just miss some green...

nice pics, alitezar, as always 

this thread let me start seriously thinking of visiting this nice city some day in future.

.


----------



## coolink

i dream of the day when they have peace in the middle east so people can come and visit alll the thousand-year-old landmarks....revisit the 1001-night tales.
the world is beautiful....and people are on cracks


----------



## alitezar

SanMiguel said:


> that Central Teheran pics are really dense
> i just miss some green...
> 
> nice pics, alitezar, as always
> 
> this thread let me start seriously thinking of visiting this nice city some day in future.
> 
> .


Thanks for your comment

Yes Central tehran is very dense and is the oldest area of the city and you can barely find big houses in central part since it's been already all filled up with apartments.

Houses are mostly situated in the Northern part of the city.


----------



## alitezar

bang said:


> i dream of the day when they have peace in the middle east so people can come and visit alll the thousand-year-old landmarks....revisit the 1001-night tales.
> the world is beautiful....and people are on cracks


^^ That is so true and I wish the same too.

Thank you


----------



## alitezar

shugs said:


>


Shugs as always thank you for answering the questions


----------



## pallo82

I love tehran in winter with the snow and everything - i wouldn't like it in summer though lol i hate summers especially hot ones

I liked all the expensives apartments and penthouses i saw in the movie Crimson Gold (Talaye Sorgh) - Oro Rosso the italian dubbed version

So i was wondering do you have any pictures of those areas like Elahieh and Zafaranieh?


----------



## alitezar

pallo82 said:


> I love tehran in winter with the snow and everything - i wouldn't like it in summer though lol i hate summers especially hot ones
> 
> I liked all the expensives apartments and penthouses i saw in the movie Crimson Gold (Talaye Sorgh) - Oro Rosso the italian dubbed version
> 
> So i was wondering do you have any pictures of those areas like Elahieh and Zafaranieh?


The area below is Elahiye-Fereshteh one of the richest parts of the city or actually I should say the most expensive piece of land in Iran if I am not mistaken, but there are many other rich areas too but Fereshteh (The Angel) and Elahiye are very famous and they are right next to each other.



























































































Pano of Elahiyeh & Fereshteh 










So I hope it gives you a clue to look for Elahiye pictures in other pages.

Since I do not live in Tehran I do not have pix of the mansions but they are very impressive hopefully I'll find some soon though 

This is another sich area You can see all these huge mansions, this area is called Shahrake Gharb (Westside Town). It's located in the west.










Yayyy I found this pic from Zaferaniyeh Heights too










This area is called Farmaniyeh and beside it is Kamraniyeh, which are also very rich and are located 20 minutes east of Elahiyeh area


----------



## asif iqbal

i am suprised to see how quickly questions from outsiders are answered by iranians, judging but the enthusiasm of the people who post pictures of iran it looks like Iranians really love thier country and are proud to be who they are nice to see good luck iran!


----------



## alitezar

Hi all,

The below pix are from Tochal Ski Resort, which is just North of Tehran by Niki-Niki from last week.

It's not so busy since it was in the middle of working week.

Thanks Niki

















































































































































This is the way back to Tehran, Tehran is under those clouds in the front 

It's kind of scary in the middle of mountain and snow :runaway:


----------



## alitezar

Wikipedia:

Dizin is a ski resort situated to the north of Tehran in the Alborz mountain range.

Dizin was established in 1979 and has a reputation for excellent snow, because of its altitude (one of the world's 20 best and highest ski centers) and the north facing slopes. Dizin ski amenities include two hotels, 19 cottages and 5 restaurants, The ski activity in Dizin complex is not confined to winter season.[1] Nice hotels, villas and private apartments around the Dizin ski resort accommodate thousands of people every year. With only two hours of driving away from Tehran many people prefer not to stay overnight.

These are the pix from last week. Enjoy :cheers


----------



## alitezar

- deleted upon request


----------



## italki

I'd like to pay a tribute to my favorite iranian actress Niki Karimi
in the best movie ever made in Iran The Hidden Half (Nimeh-ye penhan)


----------



## alitezar

That's a pretty cool movie.

I like her a lot too 

Thanks for the pic


----------



## alitezar

HAPPY SPRING and Persian New Year to all 













































































































































































2 Photos from Niki Niki
































































A traditional Persian Dress Exhibit


----------



## alitezar

Cool pix from inside of some of the units in Tehran International Tower from Shugs












shugs said:


> SWISH.. The official site has posted some pics of some of the completed rooms.. OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly sofa tho :\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUCH better than the renders they put up... IMO
> 
> Price List for the appartments: http://www.internationaltower.ir/price/price.html


----------



## maayan

Nice thread !


----------



## alitezar

^^Thank you very much Dear Maayan for your kind comment


----------



## AhChuan

alitezar said:


>


I LOVE these pics!!!


----------



## alitezar

Thanks AhChuan. I like them too.


----------



## Taller Better

I have just stumbled upon this thread, and had no idea it existed! Such amazing pictures of your country that you have gathered together for us! Congratulations on a beautiful thread! :cheers:


----------



## Purple Dreams

shugs said:


> Enghelebal sports complex.. its uptown Tehran then.. as u can see by the signs for Vanaq Sq lol
> 
> Lol, It's a horse from Persepolis (Parseh) and I used the origional image as the logo for the iranian history forum in my sig (check it out)...
> 
> Shugs is just my nickname with my friends since I was like 8 years old as most of them (still) cannot pronounce my first name, theyre english but I find that even some Iranians cannot pronounce Shoghi. Oh and you say it like shuuuuugs not shUgs lol  I also go by the name Shiroyeh online which is my (UK) middle name which is my first name on my Iranian passport (as the Iranian embasy did not accept Shoghi when I was applying for my IR passport about 12 years ago because it is an Arabic word).. I do prefer Shiroyeh over Shoghi to be honest but English ppl find it even harder to pronounce that one but it's easier for Iranians


Interesting. If I may ask why do you have an Arabic name? Are you an Arab Iranian?


----------



## maayan

alitezar said:


> ^^Thank you very much Dear Maayan for your kind comment


----------



## shugs

Purple Dreams said:


> Interesting. If I may ask why do you have an Arabic name? Are you an Arab Iranian?


No I am very much Iranian from Mazandaran 

I was named after Shoghi Effendi the last Baha'i Guardian of the Faith.. He was Iranian but the name Shoghi was given to him... Wikipedia him if you like...

Iranians often have Arabic names but theyre usually Islamic ones such as many nations do.


----------



## alitezar

Taller said:


> I have just stumbled upon this thread, and had no idea it existed! Such amazing pictures of your country that you have gathered together for us! Congratulations on a beautiful thread! :cheers:


Thanks very much. Glad you liked them


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Cruising around Tehran






A cool movie about Iran but in French, it also talks about the veil, life and people.


----------



## alitezar

A Chinese restaurant


----------



## TWOD

*Thank You!*

Thank you for compiling such an awesome series of photos! As an American, it's rare that we have the opportunity to combat the rhetoric spewd by the Bush regime against Iran. These images are a refreshing change!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Glad you liked them.
Thank you.


----------



## bneidlinger

Nice, but I'm not a fan of the architecture.


----------



## pali

very nice indeed.


----------



## Taller Better

Keep those great pix coming! You have made a wonderful collection!!


----------



## Cartel

alitezar said:


>






:applause: This is mystic.


----------



## Purple Dreams

shugs said:


> No I am very much Iranian from Mazandaran
> 
> I was named after Shoghi Effendi the last Baha'i Guardian of the Faith.. He was Iranian but the name Shoghi was given to him... Wikipedia him if you like...
> 
> Iranians often have Arabic names but theyre usually Islamic ones such as many nations do.


Thank-you. And the last part about Islamic names is what I was told when I visited Iran and that's it's more boys than girls- the girls usually have Persian names while some of the boys have Islamic names such as Ali and other important muslim figures.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## shayan

greattttttt pictures  tehran is developing day by day


----------



## Jonesy55

Nice pictures, a colleague of mine went to Tehran, Esfahan and Kish on holiday last year and had a great time, Iran is a country i'd love to visit.


----------



## alitezar

Edit_Duplicate


----------



## Croat

alitezar said:


> Hi all:
> these pictures are from the king and queen of Iran before the revolution occurs at 1978. Iran had kings and queens for 2500 years but it all ended with the revolution in 1978. *I'm hoping that things change again and we get back our kingdom. *These pics are old and are from that time so the quality is not that great. Iran's king name was Mohammad Reza Pahlavi and the queen's name is Farah Diba. King of Iran passed away awhile after the revolution due to sickness but her wife is living in Washington D.C with her son and family.


Shame on you!  

Iran was colony during shah period, so you want undeveloped Iran?
You lost ALL your Iranian roots as I see, better stay in Canada all your life because people like me don't like to see Iranian traitors.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hey dude stop acting like a baby and be more open minded and accepting of different points of view.

You are persian too and should know that Iran was very well developed and advanced compared to many countries and of course all countries in Middle East during Shah times.
It is cathing up again but it could be way better than what it is today.

********And as I said no political posts here please. I myself made a mistake in making that point and will edit it.

Thanks


----------



## forrestcat

Beautiful pics especially the snow.


----------



## Sukkiri

Tehran is a beautiful city!


----------



## indistad

poor cats, they look like they're freezing to death :lol:


----------



## KB

Thank you Alitezar for the beautiful pics. I love them very much.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## alitezar

Subway
































































Central Tehran, very dense























































Coool Building



















Tehran's Main Church










Tehran Youth


----------



## Cartel

alitezar said:


> I know, but it does not get very cold. Max cold it gest in Tehran is -4c.
> The black one looks so funny


Only -4c? but so much snow! In my city, Christchurch it can get to -10c but only snows a few times a year

Oh and 500 posts! Congrats on one of the best and most successfull photo threads Alitezar. Just shows how many people secretly love Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Thank you very much Dear Cartel for your kind comment.
That is so cool that you live in Christchurch. I never thought NZ would have such strong winters but is it the same in Auckland or it varies city by city?
BTW what a funny avatar. The dog looks awesome


----------



## Cartel

^^ haha. That's Egyptian wildlife!

No, all our cities have different climates. Auckland has much milder winters, and can be wet and humid in summer, but it doesn't get as hot as CHC does either.


----------



## Cartel

*Hey I found something I think you will like!*


----------



## Cartel

where is central or downtown in relation to that pic?


----------



## alitezar

Thank you so much Cartel. This is what I was looking for. I had seen the smaller version of it and really wanted to make it big but was unable to. 
As for the downtown area to be honest I can't tell which angel it is taken from. Most probably it is taken from the north side, If that's the case then the part in the middle and south of it would be the city center. Althought the funny thing is that in Tehran not all things are concentrated around downtown so there are many city centers through out the whole city.
Thanks again and also I really enjoyed yoru ChristChurch thread. Do you live in there or you live in Auckland. Anyhow NZ is one amazing and peacefull part of the world


----------



## Cartel

That's all good man. I thought it looked like it was taken from the north side. It's always hard to find a good pano of such a huge city, in that you can't always fit the whole thing in. I'd love to see this view during a clear day, but it looks beautiful at night too! I'm glad you liked my thread, I plan to make it a BIG one. I'm living in Egypt right now but Christchurch is home


----------



## asif iqbal

very nice Iran looks very modern and i love the summer pictures with the green grass and flyovers


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Asif


----------



## alitezar

Tehran Azadi Stadium














































Azadi (Liberty) Square and monument in the middle














































Near Tehran's old Bazar


----------



## alitezar

Winter



























































































Now summer time


----------



## alitezar

These are called "Ghomri" in Persian and they are everywhere in Tehran and are so cute


----------



## alitezar

Cartel said:


>


Hi Cartel,

I now know where this pic was taken. It's from the northern part of the city and below is the morning time of that pic mostly North and western parts are visible


----------



## VelesHomais

Beautiful, interesting, well developed and wealthy. Good luck to your people.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks


----------



## fuego_espiritu_santo

On my dad side his dad or my Grandpa was born around that area

So I guest I maybe half Iranian


----------



## alitezar

^^That is so cool


----------



## asif iqbal

Iran looks like much more of a lively and freindly city than any of the "Arab" countrys but i dont like the winter its looks really cold !!


----------



## SanMiguel

on monday 30apr07 i read a story in a german newspaper about the iranian "guard of traditions" (i don't have better translation)
and their strict action.

the report was saying that they don't allow western hairstyles for men; no make up for men; and not allow dyeing or plucking eyebrows.
The police has ordered the barber shops to follow this rules or they will loose their licence.
Further the male barbers are not allowed to wear ties or bow ties.

It was also said that since 1 week they control the dressing style of females and warnded them to follow the strict cloth-order.
last sentence was: "Thousands of iranian women have been admonished"

the german newspaper qouted it from the iranian newspaper called _Etemad_

*alitezar*, can you confirm this? or is this only western propaganda???

Thanks

ps: great pics, as always 


.


----------



## KB

alitezar can provide a better answer but i think the hundreds of photos in this thread speak for themselves.

I can see that wearing jeans is the norm for both male and female and that wearing a headscarf is the law/tradition or both. 

Other than that, i see different hairstyles for the men as in any European country. 

In this part of the world, barbers are more traditional people...so i can say you may have tough time telling a barber to wear a tie/bow rather than telling him not to. Its like telling a european(no immigrant) women not to wear veil....they don't wear it anyway so it sounds stupid that such a law would be in place.

Thats just my view but Alitezar would be in a better position to answer.


----------



## Cartel

asif iqbal said:


> Iran looks like much more of a lively and freindly city than any of the "Arab" countrys but i dont like the winter its looks really cold !!


Dude, Iran is not an Arab country! I thought this type of ignorance was a thing of the pasthno:


----------



## alitezar

Hi San Miguel,

What you saw in that newspaper is true. After the revolution in Iran every women have been required to cover their hair with a scarf and body with an over coat, which is really sick and dress codes were not this easy at the beginning of revolution. But in past years women have been trying to wear shorter overcoats and wear short scarves to cover their hair. The government has not been that strict neither in past years.

But every year as soon as the weather warms up in Tehran, those idiot religious government guards go out in streets to make sure that women are not wearing tight clothes or showing their hair that much and what you read in the news paper is basically about the government plan to put those low life and sick guards in the streets to check women’s veil and also make sure guys are not wearing make ups or have strange punky hair styles. 

This will all loosen up after a short while, they just want to show that they still want girls to dress the way they want them to but no one listens to them 

If you are not following their stupid rules, they’d either fine you or ask you to put all your hair under the scarf or sometimes they even take women to police stations and open a file for them for not having a proper veil.

Majority of women in Iran wouldn’t be wearing scarves if they did not have to; it’s just because of the law that they have to wear it. 

****Also thank you Kbboy for answering his questions very informatively.

Hope this helped answering your question San Miguel and let me know if you have any other questions 

Also here is a drawing released from one of the police stations and shows to the right how they prefer women to dress and to the left you can see how most girls dress in Tehran but I just love the fact that no one gives a damn to what they want and they dress up the way they want to.










Top-right - "It is our own fault that trouble happens to us in the street (we're asking for trouble)"

Bottom of each poster - "The security information (police station 103 Gandi)"

Bottom poster title - "Dressing code and the personality"


----------



## Metsada

The Mullahs are afraid of punks? loool


----------



## alitezar

^^That's true, very well said :lol:


----------



## alitezar

Some random shots of the city, people and someof my favorite actors and actresses :Cheers:




























Cinema Ceremony









































































Some movie posters and actor/ress pix





































Mahnaz Afshar, one of my favorite actresses





































With Mohammad Reza Golzar, the guy to the left whom is a very famous actor




























Neeki Karimi










Now back to Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Rock climbing


----------



## SanMiguel

thx to alitezar and kbboy
that was very informative

you should send all those lovely pics to Mr. Bush
to show him that Achmadinechad's point of view is not every iranian's point of view 

i would be very unhappy if Teheran would be destroyed by their stupid wargames...

.


----------



## SanMiguel

Cartel said:


> Dude, Iran is not an Arab country! I thought this type of ignorance was a thing of the pasthno:


yeah, iranians(persians) have he same roots as european people.
i was theached so by an iranian friend yrs ago, though i forgot the complete story.

i guess some ppl think islam = arabic and never heard of Malaysia or Indonesia :bash:

.


----------



## pallo82

This guy is so good looking! Does he like only girls?


----------



## alitezar

^^Me too. Let's hope he likes guys too. Hey, we are allowed to fantasize after all


----------



## alitezar

SanMiguel said:


> thx to alitezar and kbboy
> 
> .


You are very welcome San Miguel,

I'm glad that I could answer your question


----------



## Metsada

Iranian cinema is quite succesful. I once saw a tv program on some Turkish channel. It was about Iranian directors getting international rewards.


----------



## Metsada

alitezar said:


> ^^Me too. Let's hope he likes guys too. Hey, we are allowed to fantasize after all


****?  (just kidding)


----------



## KB

Now thats a proof that you can fall in love at first sight.

Alitezar: Any chance you have other pics of her? :naughty:

 just PM the pics to me...I won't like to share it with some perverts here :gossip:


----------



## alitezar

kbboy said:


> Now thats a proof that you can fall in love at first sight.
> 
> Alitezar: Any chance you have other pics of her? :naughty:
> 
> just PM the pics to me...I won't like to share it with some perverts here :gossip:


^^ You are so funny:lol:

Actually I don't know her name, otherwise I'd be delighted to. If by any chance I figure out her name I'll send them over to you


----------



## alitezar

Metsada said:


> ****?  (just kidding)


^^:lol:
No, but seriously it's always cool to meet famous good looking actors too.


----------



## alitezar

OMG, I just noticed how funny this pic is:

The girl is like:

"Give me the damn prize instead of talking, man " :lol:


----------



## alitezar

kbboy said:


> .


What a cute avatar you have KBBOY


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Mirdamad-Zafar Residential Areas


----------



## alitezar

An art gallery





































Artwork in Golestan palace



















A traditional Persian Restaurant



















Tehran Track and Field


----------



## alitezar

A Traditional Persian Concert


----------



## Tenacious

alitezar said:


> Tehran Mayor, Mr. Ghalibaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad for the bald head, but still strangely seductive.


----------



## alitezar

^^ he he, I know :lol:


----------



## Top Gear

Tehran reminds me of Seoul in some ways since it has many mountains in the surroundings and share some similar looking buildings. In fact, one of the largest and most prominent roads in Seoul is named 'Tehran road' (the two cities traded street names in the 70's)
The pics are here: 

















At the time of the trade, the area (gangnam) was rather rural in comparison to the others and none of these skyscrapers existed. This area experienced rapid growth over the last decade and real estate prices have gone through the roof.
Does anyone have pictures of Seoul Street in Tehran? I don't expect it to be as prominent but I'm curious...


----------



## Cartel

^^ If I remember correctly they also have a Korean Park in Tehran?


----------



## alitezar

Hi Strifedaniel,

What a cool pic of Tehran St. in Seoul.
Below are the pix of Seoul Blvd. in Tehran, which is located in one of the very prestigous areas of Tehran and Tehran's most famous golf club is also in the same Blvd.

You can see the gold club pix around the thread 



















This is the Seoul Blvd. To the right is the golf course and Tehran's expo but it's not showing in this pic and the building down the road is Tehran's Grand Hotel.










There is also a Korean park and cultural center as well.




























Farsi translation


----------



## Mussoda

^^ .. good to see those.. (i'm from seoul)
i hope that area to be more dense.. for the future.. 

anyway,, thanks for your splendid Tehran pics sharing.. 
it's a gorgeous city..


----------



## Top Gear

Interesting pictures, seoul street seems like a nice boulevard to cruise through. The LG logo looks ancient


----------



## Fanatic74

nice pics and beautiful ladies


----------



## Dallas star

Wow great pixs!


----------



## maayan

I wish we had peace, Tehran looks beautiful, My grandpa was there (longgg time ago) and he loved it! He said Iran was one of the most beautiful countries in the world!


----------



## asif iqbal

my family is originaly from North West Pakistan and my uncles used to drive through Iran-Afghhanistan to Pakistan and they used to stop over in Tehran and they used to say it was very modern back in the 1970s and amazing place to vist 

incidently when they used to stop in Kabul they also loved it, in those days the gardens of Kabul were most famous of all of central asia and people used to go for picnics to the country side in Afghanistan 

then all of a sudden within a space of just a few months geography of the whole region changed and has never been the same since


----------



## alitezar

maayan said:


> I wish we had peace, Tehran looks beautiful, My grandpa was there (longgg time ago) and he loved it! He said Iran was one of the most beautiful countries in the world!


I totally wish the same thing, and it's a shame that bunch of idiots rule the whole country and make decisions for all poeple of how to dress up and all other things.

That is so cool that your Grandpa visited Tehran. In Shah's time Tehran was a very hot spot in middle east for tourists but since the current government took over not that much hno:


----------



## alitezar

asif iqbal said:


> my family is originaly from North West Pakistan and my uncles used to drive through Iran-Afghhanistan to Pakistan and they used to stop over in Tehran and they used to say it was very modern back in the 1970s and amazing place to vist
> 
> incidently when they used to stop in Kabul they also loved it, in those days the gardens of Kabul were most famous of all of central asia and people used to go for picnics to the country side in Afghanistan
> 
> then all of a sudden within a space of just a few months geography of the whole region changed and has never been the same since


I didn't know that about Kabul gardens. Very nice. I really wish all Afghan people safety and peace ASAP hopefully.


----------



## alitezar

Dallas star said:


> Wow great pixs!


Thank you


----------



## asif iqbal

alitezar said:


> I didn't know that about Kabul gardens. Very nice. I really wish all Afghan people safety and peace ASAP hopefully.


yes alitezar Kabul was famous for its green gardens and grapes!! it was beautiful place prior to 1979!! they had cafes and even nightclubs because at that time southern afghanistan was very well developed because of US and Shah of Iran, Kabul University was also famous but not now hno:


----------



## Purple Dreams

alitezar said:


> I totally wish the same thing, and it's a shame that bunch of idiots rule the whole country and make decisions for all poeple of how to dress up and all other things.
> 
> That is so cool that your Grandpa visited Tehran. In Shah's time Tehran was a very hot spot in middle east for tourists but since the current government took over not that much hno:


When I was in Esfahan last year, our guide (an old man) told us how before there used to be lots of tourists and that now there were barely any. He seemed very sad.


----------



## pallo82

This is another one of my favorite Iranian Movies and it's called Talaye Sorgh. I bought the dvd when i went to italy for holyday and as you can see the movie was dubbed into italian


----------



## alitezar

^^ Wow very cool Pallo. I have not seen it yet.
Thanks for the pic


----------



## alitezar

]

































This pic shows how many days is remained in order for the Telecome tower to be finished. right now it is 129 days remaining about 4 more months Yayyyy


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's miniature garden with all the most important Iran’s historic sites, buildings etc. has models of all the famous Iranian landmarks; Azadi tower, Naghshe Jahan, Qara Church, Gonbad Kavous etc.

Thanks Gilgamesh for the pix.

Tehran Tour Buses


----------



## asif iqbal

great pictures alitezar thanks for sharing


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much Asif.
It's very kind of you


----------



## alitezar

Tehran is filled with various art galleries and museums. Persian artists put their work on display in different galleries each week and each gallery sends out invitation and adds to people.

Below is the history museum




























Gallery of carved wood statues



















Another Gallery










Tehran's Contemporary Art Museum










A typical newsstand in Tehran, filled with magzazines and so many diffrenet newspapers


----------



## alitezar

Saeei Park, A very beautifully landscaped park in Tehran.

below in different areas of the park you can see the Persian word for some animals:

Too obvious, my most favorite animal too 










Octopus 










Wolf










Deer










Peacock


----------



## alitezar

I need to spread the pix around.


----------



## alitezar

Spreading the pix.


----------



## alitezar

Spread the pix.


----------



## alitezar

Some Persian singer posters mostly guys since there is less pictures of guys in this thread 























































Kamran & Hooman, 2 brothers and one of my most favorite singers



















Navid & Omid


----------



## Sabzweb

kbboy said:


> Now thats a proof that you can fall in love at first sight.
> 
> Alitezar: Any chance you have other pics of her? :naughty:
> 
> just PM the pics to me...I won't like to share it with some perverts here :gossip:


Her name is Taraneh Alidoosti.


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## Cartel

alitezar said:


> Tehran's Contemporary Art Museum


Can I walk up these stairs?


----------



## KB

Sabzweb said:


> Her name is Taraneh Alidoosti.



:hug: 





just one more thing: Where can i find her?


----------



## Marco Polo

I think Iranian ladies are beautiful.

Ok, alitezar, guys are cool too.


----------



## Cartel

^^ I defenitely have a thing for them too. The girls that is.


----------



## alitezar

Marco Polo said:


> I think Iranian ladies are beautiful.
> 
> Ok, alitezar, guys are cool too.


^^ Thanks for agreeing about guys too :lol:


----------



## alitezar

kbboy said:


> :hug:
> 
> just one more thing: Where can i find her?


he he, what a cute smiley. I just know that she is somewhere in Tehran, if that helps, but go figure :lol:


----------



## alitezar

Cartel said:


> Can I walk up these stairs?


I was thinking the same thing too, they are just too cool


----------



## alitezar

I had to spread these pix from the previous page since it might be too much for some user's computer to load.

Tehran's Mayor
































































Tehran Coffee Shops and Restaurants are always packed with young people and the food is awesome too


----------



## alitezar

Some City Shots


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Old Bazzar





































Kabobs are my love Yum Yummm


----------



## alitezar

More Tehran Youth


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Saipa local soccer team just won a cup too


----------



## alitezar

Milad Tower at night


----------



## alitezar




----------



## maayan

The city looks HUGE !


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Dizin Ski Resort area in Spring


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

You can see Tehran at the tip of the mountains










One of Tehran's Main Bus Terminals


----------



## alitezar

Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Central Tehran and Milad Tower in background


----------



## alitezar

Tehranian Ladies


----------



## alitezar

Some singers and actor/resses from Iran


----------



## alitezar

A charity in a private residence


----------



## alitezar

In the city


----------



## alitezar

Optic show in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Tehran Symphony


----------



## alitezar

Tehran Car Race Track


----------



## Rahmani

Amazing picture! Are there more like this one?


----------



## alitezar

^^ I don't know of any pictures like that, I found it on pbase. It's so nice.
If I find more like this, I'll post them


----------



## tanzirian

Milad Tower looks great. I wish they had come up with a better design for the buildings around its base though.


----------



## Cartel

What is the height of Milad & what's the observation deck up there like?

Altitezar you always manage to post so many pics of Tehran! I take it you live in Canada - do you get to go back to Iran often?

It looks like it's in the south/west of the city am I right?

The Persian girls are looking hot! as always


----------



## FOLK

good pics


----------



## Marco Polo

Wonderful photos!!!

Alitezar, when i was in Teheran a few years ago, everyone talked about some legendary and suposedly beautiful lady singer Gugush (spelling?). Do you have any photos / news?


----------



## alitezar

Cartel said:


> What is the height of Milad & what's the observation deck up there like?
> 
> Altitezar you always manage to post so many pics of Tehran! I take it you live in Canada - do you get to go back to Iran often?
> 
> It looks like it's in the south/west of the city am I right?
> 
> The Persian girls are looking hot! as always


Hi Cartel,

The tower is 435M tall and below you can see where in city it located it's almost central west  

As for the observation deck, the tower is still in construction and it will be finished bythe end of this summer.


----------



## alitezar

FOLK said:


> good pics


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

tanzirian said:


> Milad Tower looks great. I wish they had come up with a better design for the buildings around its base though.


Yes I really wished that they could be more creative with it but it is still work in progress and hopefully it'll look nicer when finished.

here is the rendring of the finished project


----------



## alitezar

Cartel said:


> What is the height of Milad & what's the observation deck up there like?
> 
> Altitezar you always manage to post so many pics of Tehran! I take it you live in Canada - do you get to go back to Iran often?
> 
> It looks like it's in the south/west of the city am I right?
> 
> The Persian girls are looking hot! as always


Hi Cartel,

Yes, as for me being in Canada, I mostly find these pics on people's blogs or just on regular picture directories or specific websites for Tehran pix


----------



## alitezar

Marco Polo said:


> Wonderful photos!!!
> 
> Alitezar, when i was in Teheran a few years ago, everyone talked about some legendary and suposedly beautiful lady singer Gugush (spelling?). Do you have any photos / news?


Hi Marco Polo,

Of course I have lots of pix on Googoosh. She is one of my most favorite singers  

Googoosh is the most famous Persian female singer and has been singing for decades, except when the revolution in Iran happended and this Stupid Islamic government took over they banned her from singing and she was able to sing after 21 years in summer 2000 in Toronto when she moved to North America.

This is her current pic










**These are her pix from when she was in Tehran before the 1979 revolution

Her pic on the cover of one of movie magazines with the queen Farah of Iran carved in her necklace





































Googoosh and her son 










Googoosh and Queen Farah of Iran










Cover of some of her CDs back then










**After 21 years in summer 2000 she was able to sing for people in Toronto. Almost everyone in this concert was crying for they loved her so much and after 21 years they were able to hear her voice again and renew their old memories.



















Googoosh in various concerts in in U.S. and Canada. She will be in Toronto in July :banana: 















































*Queen farah of Iran & Googoosh
*
******In this pic, which was taken after her most recent concert in Madison Garden in NYC, she is holding former Queen Farah of Iran. What a nice pic and what memories it brings to life for her from those times 










Since I like Queen farah so much, I'm gonna post some of her pix too.

**You can see the whole Phalavi Dynasty of Iran in page 5 of this thread.

This is Googoosh's pic about 30 years ago she was appointed Miss Iran and to the right is Queen Farah










More shots of Queen Farah back in Tehran



















The former queen currently with her bride Jasmine


----------



## Mussoda

hey, guy..

Iranian girls always look gorgeous,, :lol: 
seems similar with some european girls,... (ethnically similar?)


----------



## alitezar

Rembrandt exhibit


----------



## alitezar

An exghibit of a famous Japanese arhcitect designs (sorry I forgot his name)


----------



## alitezar

Now back to the city

People mingling at Jame Jam Food Court










Boat race


----------



## alitezar

Niavaran Park, a very cozy and nice park in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

One of Tehran mountain trails


----------



## alitezar

Various shots of people in a marketing meeting


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's parks are filled with swans and these cute gooses too










A fast food/ take out



















Tehran's Train Station



















Yopu can charge yoru cell phone in the station in designated boots and different types are chargers are available










See ya all soon and I hope you like (per Borat) :lol:


----------



## isaidso

Truly beautiful city. A hidden gem.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks


----------



## shayan

Living the tehranian life


----------



## mbuildings

a stunning pleace, very beautiful city, Never Judge People of a Country By Their Government................ very good words, but i tell you something, in some places like in the united states you can judge people by their government, they think muslams are terrorists, but they don't realised that in irak, americans are doing worst things.


----------



## Mojojojo.

awsome city n awsome people.........:dance2:


----------



## alitezar

shayan said:


> Living the tehranian life


That is so true Shayan.

Hey buddy it's great to see u here


----------



## alitezar

mbuildings said:


> a stunning pleace, very beautiful city, Never Judge People of a Country By Their Government................ very good words, but i tell you something, in some places like in the united states you can judge people by their government, they think muslams are terrorists, but they don't realised that in irak, americans are doing worst things.


Thanks very much.

You are also so right but what can you do, I'm just trying my best to show people what the real Tehran is and not what they think it is and hope that it would make a positive impact on those whom are brain washed.


----------



## alitezar

arslanalf said:


> awsome city n awsome people.........:dance2:


Thank you


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Near Argentina Square, named after the country of Argentina (Argantine in Farsi)










Resalat Tunnel going right under the Argentina Square


----------



## alitezar

A very cool looking residential Apartment










This residential tower is my most favorite tower in Tehran, it just looks so magical when you look at it day or night when you are next to it


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A hookah store, in Faris hooka is called Ghelyoon










A poster seller, selling Persian, western, Indian etc type of posters



















2 students, you can tell those girls are student because of the way their scarf looks since that's the uniform model of scarf in all schools


----------



## alitezar

Tehran City Life, out in the streets





































Tehran's famous clock at the junction of 2 main highways


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's New Int'l Airport


----------



## alitezar

An art gallery




























An artist posing next to her work


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Symphony Orchestra (TSO)


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Spreading the pix around the thread


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## alitezar

From Flickr


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Samira makhmalbaf, a very famous film director


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

and these are the Iran football team fans in Germany.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## KB

Persian girls are so cute.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Loving Iran


----------



## alitezar

kbboy said:


> Persian girls are so cute.


They are cute like that green monster of your Avatar :lol:


----------



## alitezar

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Loving Iran


Hey All is Gud,

Thanks for your kind comment


----------



## KB

alitezar said:


> They are cute like that green monster of your Avatar :lol:


Can we exchange then? :naughty:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Nice Try :lol:


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## Phthalm

Theran looks surprisingly neat! Even makes me wanna go there and have a look. This one even reminds me of my former hometown hometown of Denver, CO (except maybe for the cars though :lol and that´s a great compliment couse it´s one of my favourite cities in the world..


----------



## alitezar

^^ Great. Thank you. I know Denver is such a cool city in midwest.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Sun Clocks























































Near Tehran's Main Bazaar in the old town


----------



## alitezar

Moved to page 39


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## alitezar

Moved over


----------



## alitezar

A concert in an open air amphitheatre in a park


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Now some Persian hand artwork


----------



## alitezar

In some parks in Tehran these exercise equipments can be found


----------



## shayan

that's hot


----------



## alitezar

Mer30 Shayan


----------



## Aryaieboy

:eat: 
























































































Atisaz towers








Mirdamad Street - Paitakht








Chamran Highway








Elahiyeh
























Sky tower









^^ to be continued....


----------



## Aryaieboy

Sa'adatabad








Atisaz towers








Apadana towers - Keshavarz blvd
































Centeral Bank - Mirdamad
























Abbas Abad Constructional Project








Hemmat highway


----------



## Aryaieboy

Elahieyh towering










































































































Armaan tower


































































Resalat tunnel


----------



## Aryaieboy

view from the 15th floor of Homa hotel


















































































































Outside Homa hotel


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Aryaei Boy


----------



## alitezar

]


----------



## Metsada

alitezar said:


>


Funny, I couldn't figure out what he's doing.


----------



## Metsada

Alitezar, if I may ask, are all the pictures in this thread of northern Tehran? 

And is northern Tehran big?


----------



## alitezar

Metsada said:


> Alitezar, if I may ask, are all the pictures in this thread of northern Tehran?
> 
> And is northern Tehran big?


Hi Metsda,

It's great to see you here again 

No, actually those pix are all mixed. Mostly they are from western and central Tehran area. The tower is located in the west of the city and most residential highrises are in Northern Tehran.

And those dense areas you see with 3 to 4 storey apartments all next to each other are in Central Tehran.

As for all the galleries and parks they are mostly in central tehran since that's basically Tehran's Downtown.
Northern Tehran is really big and is basically the northern half of the city.


----------



## alitezar

Metsada said:


> Funny, I couldn't figure out what he's doing.


I think he just swings to left and right :banana:


----------



## Metsada

alitezar said:


> Hi Metsda,
> 
> It's great to see you here again
> 
> No, actually those pix are all mixed. Mostly they are from western and central Tehran area. The tower is located in the west of the city and most residential highrises are in Northern Tehran.
> 
> And those dense areas you see with 3 to 4 storey apartments all next to each other are in Central Tehran.
> 
> As for all the galleries and parks they are mostly in central tehran since that's basically Tehran's Downtown.
> Northern Tehran is really big and is basically the northern half of the city.


I see, thanks. This means that Tehran as a whole is a wonderful city, and not just northern Tehran like Mustafa Denizli (former Turkish coach of an Iranian football team) suggested on a tv program, lol. Maybe he just meant that northern Tehran was more affluent. He felt in love with Tehran when working there


----------



## alitezar

^^ Wow very cool Metsada. I didn't know that about Mustafa Denizli.
Thanks for your comment and of course Tehran has poor parts like any other city and they are mostly located in the southern tip of the city and it's very sad to see poor people anywhere though.


----------



## alitezar

Some pix of Elahiyeh area of Tehran, courtsey of Barrzakh:

Shemiran: Elahiyeh


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Inside the beautiful Safaviyeh Mall


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Int's Airport


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## Daryae_Abi

Metsada said:


> I see, thanks. This means that Tehran as a whole is a wonderful city, and not just northern Tehran like Mustafa Denizli (former Turkish coach of an Iranian football team) suggested on a tv program, lol. Maybe he just meant that northern Tehran was more affluent. He felt in love with Tehran when working there


Alitezar gave a good reply, but I would like to add something. Tehran has rich and poor districts. But it's not like in many other third world cities where there is an isolated rich district surrounded by poor districts. Northern Tehran is not merely a "oasis in the middle of a desert." And I am from a neighborhood which people say is relatively bad (although I like it, because the groceries are cheaper and it has metro access): Nezam abad. This is where 50 percent of murderers in Tehran come from (I read in some newspaper). But even this neighborhood has its richer and poorer sections. Basically I think there is no place in Tehran equivalent to a "favela" or a slum. 

So I think Denizli is wrong. I used to like Denizli when he coached Pas, but not since he joined the longis.


----------



## Aryaieboy

:banana: 

Towards Vanak sq










Negar tower



















view from Negar tower










Bokharest street



















Brands Shopping Center,Sheikh Bahayi Sq










Eastern Lavizan Buildings, Babayi Exp.way










Resalat Exp.way










Resalat tunnel




























Resalat bridge










Tejarat Bank,Taleghani St


----------



## Mussoda

alitezar said:


>


Hi, alitezar.
I have a question..

how much popular sports game the polo is in Iran?
or is it just a recreation?

I'm curious because i've heard we korean, ancient korean, had enjoyed the polo game (격구) very eagerly which came from ancient Persia (via china)..


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi Mussoda, 

I don't know how popular it is these days since I do not live there but I know a big number of people play it.


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## alitezar

Mussoda said:


> Hi, alitezar.
> I have a question..
> 
> how much popular sports game the polo is in Iran?
> or is it just a recreation?
> 
> I'm curious because i've heard we korean, ancient korean, had enjoyed the polo game (격구) very eagerly which came from ancient Persia (via china)..


Oh, here is an article I just found on BBC. com

Ancient sport revival

Polo originated in ancient Persia.

But after Iran's Islamic Revolution of 1979, women here were barred from playing it in public until last year.

Dressed in white, the England team
England won the tournament, but it was a learning experience for all
This is the first time Iran's women's team is competing in an international tournament.

"The significance of today's game is to find out what level our country's polo is at and to progress; to see and learn from their playing," said player Haleh Amirebrahimi.

Polo competitions in Iran are limited to single-sex matches. And the women - including the visiting players - must observe Islamic traditions in clothing.

The players have been headscarves under their helmets and also long jackets - a little hot, some say.

But Australia's captain Jacqueline Hooper said the clothing was not too much of a hassle.

"I have to say they look very glamorous today, the English players in their white," she said.

"The difference is that there is this scarf around the side of the face and the back of the neck, and the polo shirt is longer."

Britain beat the Iranian team 12-6, and went on to win the tournament.

But the players say the score wasn't important.

As the Middle East fills the headlines with news of conflict and war, they say they are just glad to play the game they love and to learn from the experience.


----------



## alitezar

Aryaieboy said:


> :banana:
> 
> Towards Vanak sq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negar tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view from Negar tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bokharest street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brands Shopping Center,Sheikh Bahayi Sq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern Lavizan Buildings, Babayi Exp.way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resalat Exp.way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resalat tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resalat bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tejarat Bank,Taleghani St



Very nice pix. Thank you


----------



## Metsada

alitezar said:


> I didn't know that about Mustafa Denizli.


He's crazy anyway :tongue3: He also claimed that Iranian cuisine is not that diverse. I'm 100% sure that a country like Iran (with such a rich history) has a very decent cuisine. He did say, though, that your highways and roads are better!


----------



## Metsada

Daryae_Abi said:


> Alitezar gave a good reply, but I would like to add something. Tehran has rich and poor districts. But it's not like in many other third world cities where there is an isolated rich district surrounded by poor districts. Northern Tehran is not merely a "oasis in the middle of a desert." And I am from a neighborhood which people say is relatively bad (although I like it, because the groceries are cheaper and it has metro access): Nezam abad. This is where 50 percent of murderers in Tehran come from (I read in some newspaper). But even this neighborhood has its richer and poorer sections. Basically I think there is no place in Tehran equivalent to a "favela" or a slum.
> 
> So I think Denizli is wrong. I used to like Denizli when he coached Pas, but not since he joined the longis.


Interesting info, thanks. It makes me want to go there even more. But I don't know anyone who'd go with me. The people I know are very ignorant when it comes to Iran. They would probably call a doctor, if I told them I would visit Iran. I have already shown my mother some of Alitezar's pictures though, and she was impressed


----------



## Purple Dreams

^^ If they call a doctor like my dad he'd side with you!


----------



## Karltj

Nice pictures, just judging from those first pics in the thread I can say Iran has a a lot of beautiful women and handsome men.


----------



## Metsada

Purple Dreams said:


> ^^ If they call a doctor like my dad he'd side with you!


I think I'd like your father, seems like a cool guy. :kiss: (no ****)


----------



## Purple Dreams

Metsada said:


> I think I'd like your father, seems like a cool guy. :kiss: (*no ****) *


:lol: He'd gladly take you to Iran with him.


----------



## Mussoda

alitezar said:


> Oh, here is an article I just found on BBC. com
> 
> Ancient sport revival
> 
> Polo originated in ancient Persia.
> 
> But after Iran's Islamic Revolution of 1979, women here were barred from playing it in public until last year.
> 
> Dressed in white, the England team
> England won the tournament, but it was a learning experience for all
> This is the first time Iran's women's team is competing in an international tournament.
> 
> "The significance of today's game is to find out what level our country's polo is at and to progress; to see and learn from their playing," said player Haleh Amirebrahimi.
> 
> Polo competitions in Iran are limited to single-sex matches. And the women - including the visiting players - must observe Islamic traditions in clothing.
> 
> The players have been headscarves under their helmets and also long jackets - a little hot, some say.
> 
> But Australia's captain Jacqueline Hooper said the clothing was not too much of a hassle.
> 
> "I have to say they look very glamorous today, the English players in their white," she said.
> 
> "The difference is that there is this scarf around the side of the face and the back of the neck, and the polo shirt is longer."
> 
> Britain beat the Iranian team 12-6, and went on to win the tournament.
> 
> But the players say the score wasn't important.
> 
> As the Middle East fills the headlines with news of conflict and war, they say they are just glad to play the game they love and to learn from the experience.


ah,... that's a good article on it... 
it seems to be a widespread sports game now except for male-female discrimination matter.... I'd like to see some day..
thanks, alitezar..


----------



## prolixity

Mussoda said:


> hey, guy..
> 
> Iranian girls always look gorgeous,, :lol:
> seems similar with some european girls,... (ethnically similar?)


Well, the Croatians emigrated from Northwestern Persia around 500-700 AD, according to the latest research. 

Many other European ethnic groups are also descended from Persians, especially the Nordic types.

Can provide references if desired, but don't think they're necessary in this type of forum.


----------



## prolixity

prolixity said:


> Well, the Croatians emigrated from Northwestern Persia around 500-700 AD, according to the latest research.
> 
> Many other European ethnic groups are also descended from Persians, especially the Nordic types.
> 
> Can provide references if desired, but don't think they're necessary in this type of forum.


I know this doesn't mesh well with the thread, but to answer the previous poster's (the one above my last post) question, the following links indicate a shared ethnology between Croats and Persians.

Anyway, I find the entire subject fascinating. As an American Croat, I've always felt a certain kinship with the Persians.. perhaps this is why.

Website references:

http://www.iranchamber.com/history/articles/pdfs/iranian_origin_croats.pdf
http://www.iranchamber.com/history/articles/identity_croatians_ancient_iran.php
http://www.geocities.com/irnationalsocialism/croatia.html (I don't like using geocities pages, so I apologize)
http://www.iran-heritage.org/interestgroups/people-article1.htm
http://www.dalmatiahus.com/Media/croats1.pdf
http://www.dalmatiahus.com/Media/croats2.pdf


----------



## alitezar

^^ very cool information prolixity. Thanks


----------



## alitezar

Cute little guest wanting food










Subway


----------



## Mussoda

prolixity said:


> I know this doesn't mesh well with the thread, but to answer the previous poster's (the one above my last post) question, the following links indicate a shared ethnology between Croats and Persians.
> 
> Anyway, I find the entire subject fascinating. As an American Croat, I've always felt a certain kinship with the Persians.. perhaps this is why.
> 
> Website references:
> 
> http://www.iranchamber.com/history/articles/pdfs/iranian_origin_croats.pdf
> http://www.iranchamber.com/history/articles/identity_croatians_ancient_iran.php
> http://www.geocities.com/irnationalsocialism/croatia.html (I don't like using geocities pages, so I apologize)
> http://www.iran-heritage.org/interestgroups/people-article1.htm
> http://www.dalmatiahus.com/Media/croats1.pdf
> http://www.dalmatiahus.com/Media/croats2.pdf



really interesting thing, thanks prolixity ^^ 
It's never expected.. but it seems to be real historic thing..
also as u r a Croat (as u said), it's more credible..
language, myth and religion, and so on.. good stuffs.. I'm gonna read on and on, thanks. guy..


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

[/QUOTE]


----------



## alitezar

^^ I had to spread the pix since page 37 is loading hardly since it's full of pix


----------



## alitezar

I am spreading the pix from page 37 since it's over loaded with pix


----------



## alitezar

Now back to normal again 

Harry Potter in Tehran


----------



## forzagrifo

this thread is a real eye-opener for me.


----------



## shugs

Alitezar... You have made a mega thread of Tehran pics! :banana:



Bristol Mike said:


> Nice! A wonderful thread, I love those tower blocks. I guess they're characteristics of any Middle-Eastern city like the ones in England and Europe?


Not overly... Some of those tower blocks which look like theyre out of the 70's were actually designed then... It's also about which construction company takes on the contract.. some of them really love the concrete.

There are quite a few buildings in Tehran with glass facias but concrete dominates the market, plus I think the powers at be want to keep the concrete industry afloat... The problem is that Tehran's high air pollution stains the concrete :S


----------



## Aryaieboy

Negar tower(27 floors - 94m) - Vanak sq










Afagh tower



















Sepehr tower(33 floors - 115m)










Eskan towers










Farmanieh st










B3 tower(30 floors - 122m) - Shahrake gharb


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks alot Aryaei boy.

I am now in Tehran and I am taking many pictures. I'll post them next week


----------



## alitezar

Bristol Mike said:


> Nice! A wonderful thread, I love those tower blocks. I guess they're characteristics of any Middle-Eastern city like the ones in England and Europe?


Thank you very much


----------



## alitezar

shugs said:


> Alitezar... You have made a mega thread of Tehran pics! :banana:


Thanks Shugs. I just got back from Tehran last night and will post my pix soon.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## Aryaieboy




----------



## alitezar

EDIT


----------



## alitezar

Aryaieboy said:


> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1312/1242083714_621bb49d92_o.jpg
> 
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1161/1241992378_e9772076c5_o.jpg
> 
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1153/1241228777_e7f4d23976_o.jpg



Merci Aryaei boy baraye axha. Man ham pakhshehoon mikonam ta ja beshe ke axhaye Tehran khodam ro betoonam bezaram.

Damet garm


----------



## alitezar

Iran's Baskteball Team, which just won the world cup medal


----------



## alitezar

Iran Air Catering.
You'll get these yummy Kabobs in either lunch time or dinner time flights not in the middle of the day










Tehran Subway










Pomegranate Juice stand





































Sahar Bakery, a very famous bakery in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## alitezar

A restaurant in Darband in the heart of Tehran mountains


----------



## alitezar

Niavaran Park























































Photographer Gatherings


----------



## Aryaieboy

residan bekheir... shahre ma behet khosh gozasht?

Mayor of Tehran Mohammad-Baqer Qalibaf 










no hejab!



















Niyavaran Park
































































Eslamboli st










Modarres Exp.way










Golestan Town










Resalat tunnel



















Milad tower























































Yaas tower(18 floors - 73m)




























Kurdistan highway


----------



## alitezar

*Alitezar's August 2007 Tehran Trip Pictures pages 42-46*





Aryaieboy said:


> residan bekheir... shahre ma behet khosh gozasht?


Are kheily khoob bood, koli delam tang shode already vase Tehran. Rasty to kojaye Tehran hasti?


----------



## alitezar

Aryaieboy said:


> residan bekheir... shahre ma behet khosh gozasht?
> 
> no hejab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golestan Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resalat tunnel


What awesome shots.

Bravo to the girl on the motor :lol:


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## alitezar

Along Vali Asr Street

Jame Jam Food Court 










Safaviyeh Shopping Centre, A very beautiful and historic style shopping centre


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran Airport Domestic Terminal


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran Subway






















































































































Parking lot outside one of the main stations


----------



## alitezar

Darrus, a very peaceful and nice neighborhood


----------



## alitezar

Very cool magazine cover regarding Iran's Basketball Team Championship


----------



## alitezar

Darband Area, Awesome night life here. Amazing traditional Persian restaurants carved in the middle of Tehran mountains and over various creeks.



















My mostfavorite, fortune teller birds. You wish for something and they will pick a fortune for you


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Orange Juice street vendors










Ferdowsi Square. Ferdowsi was a very famous Persian poet.


----------



## alitezar

Zafaraniyeh Area


----------



## alitezar

Fereshteh-Elahiyeh Areas


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

*Alitezar's August 2007 Tehran trip pictures - pages 42-46*


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

The remainder of my Tehran pix 

Golestan Shopping Centre in Shahrake gharb's Centre


----------



## alitezar

Persian Hand Crafts


----------



## alitezar

Shops and food court in the open air space outside of the mall



















Milad Tower is easily seen from there


----------



## alitezar

Saadat Abad Area


----------



## alitezar

Shahrake Gharb Area

this area of Tehran is located in the west part of the city and is filled with amazing and huge mansions


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

EDIT


----------



## alitezar

Farmaniyeh Area


----------



## alitezar

Kamraniyeh Area


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Book City (Shahreh Ketab), a chain book store in Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Going up the Niyavaran Hills, where you can see awesome views of the whole city


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Subway










Tehran's Flea Market (Friday Bazaar)





































Look at that guy resting under the carpets :lol:


----------



## alezx

Very nice city and country, wonderwul pics Alitezar


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you very much


----------



## ace4

Tehran looks like a vibrant metropolis full with activity day and night judging from your pictures, plus the city setting below the alborz mountains is stunningkay:

oh ya alitezar why don't you also show pictures of other cities in Iran? i'm sure cities like esfahan, shiraz, etc. are also worth showing to the world


----------



## michal1982

teheran looks great from above!!


----------



## alitezar

ace4 said:


> Tehran looks like a vibrant metropolis full with activity day and night judging from your pictures, plus the city setting below the alborz mountains is stunningkay:
> 
> oh ya alitezar why don't you also show pictures of other cities in Iran? i'm sure cities like esfahan, shiraz, etc. are also worth showing to the world


Hi Ace4,
Bacuase those cities have many historic sites and attractions around them it would take complete threads to post their pictures. That's why I did not post them here


----------



## Kame

wow this thread is becoming better every time i watch. i finally have to leave a comment.

tehran looks awesome and completely different from any city i've been to (which used to be european and american cities)! the scenery with the huge mountains is unique, i definitely have to go there someday!

thank you so much for this beautiful thread and please keep on posting tehran pix!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much for your kind comment


----------



## alitezar

A traditional Persian Concert in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Tehran subway trains and its interior



















Trains used between Tehran and its suburbs


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Stock Exchange (TSE)


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran has three main ski resorts, which are all situated in Alborz mountains to the north of the city:

1.Dizin
2. Shemshak
3. Tochal

Below are some pix from them but you can see their more detailed pix around the thread. 

Wow time flies. Soon it's gonna be ski season again :cheers:

Tochal





































Tehran seen from Tochal



















Dizin




























Mount Damavand, the highest point in Iran and middle east with height of about 5887 Meters, is seen from Dizin and is 75 KM away from Tehran










Shemshak










Shemshak Resorts in Summer Time


----------



## alitezar

Golestan Shopping Centre


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Mayor, Mr. Ghalibaf in a prize ceremony


----------



## alitezar

Tehran Horse Race Track
































































Also there is a part for power to calm a horse (Taming) them too










OMG, Look at the horse laughing for he has won. This is the funniest horse ever :lol:


----------



## alitezar

6th Annual Youth Music festival




























Yayyyy, Tehran's only Bunjee-Jumpin only Studio just opened


----------



## alitezar

Racing :horse: 





































A loser ????? :lol:


----------



## alitezar

Many Bikers


----------



## alitezar

Rock Climbing in Tehran


----------



## Mussoda

wow... u have very nice sky slopes... !!  

how far from city center ?


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks
This one (Tochal) is actually right above the city in the mountains. To get to its station it's about 20 minutes drive but it's all in the city and then you take the lifts and go to tip of the mountain


----------



## alitezar

I am going to show you some cool pix on next page so I have to shif down and spread the pix here


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Stone Park in North Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Happy 1000th Post


----------



## alitezar

Visitors to this thread effective May 1, 2009:



New awesome shots by Kaveh Seyedhamidian

Tehran at night

To the East










West










North












South


----------



## alitezar

Mt. Damavand, north of the city, the highest point in middle east 










Villages in the heart of Alborz mountains near Tehran. Very peaceful and beautiful 










Tehran seen from the Alborz mountains










Tehran International Tower










What a cool shot 










Milad Tower and the rush hour


----------



## alitezar

Recent pix from flickr





























Pix by Shivasym Flickr










When I was in Tehran this summer I tried to take a picture of the huge Mobile phone model to to the bottom centre of this pic but I couldn't get a good shot but this one is kind of cool 



















Barbad restaurant's Entrance



















Milad Tower


----------



## alitezar

BRT line connecting East to the West of Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Paintball in Iran



















This is one of the mountain trails in Tehran.


----------



## alitezar

More pix


----------



## alitezar




----------



## Aryaieboy

- edit


----------



## alitezar

Merci Aryaei boy

Very nice pix


----------



## alitezar

Duplicated


----------



## alitezar

Duplicated


----------



## alitezar

I just put a fresh set of pix in the top posts so I'm moving the older ones down 

One of Main Tehran Attractions, the former King of Iran's palace called Saad Abad palace. It's a huge area with 14 palaces all around it



















This is the second palace he had in NE of Tehran called Niavaran Palace


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Here are more random pictures.



















Azadi (Freedom) Stadium 100,000 capacity










Azadi Square


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Recent pic taken from the plane while landing in Tehran courtsey of yuyu14 from flickr


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

New Tehran International Airport (IKIA)

Currently this airport which is located 30KM south of Tehran is used for flights to Middle Eastern countires but starting from November this year all International flights to Europe, Asia and Africa will be transferred here and it gets very busy.

This is phase one of the airport and more phases are going ot be added soon in the near future.


----------



## alitezar

Central tehran























































Traffic in Vali Asr Street


----------



## alitezar

4WDS race in Tehran many girls and guys attend this event.


----------



## alitezar

Some pix around Tehran and people

recent pix, Tehran in fall



















Mellat Park










A traditional Tea and coffe house










Tourists


----------



## alitezar

Inside a Tehran university classroom. I think this major is one of those that has more girls than guys like English.
The type of scarf that girls are wearing is required for women when they are at school or work.

The proffessor is sitting in the front row.










Tehran Bazzar










Some other cafes around the city


----------



## alitezar

New tehran international airport.

List of Airlines and destinations operating from Tehran's IKIA International Airport. 

The website for Tehran's new IKIA Internationl Airport

http://www.ikia.ir/pages/templates/Template1/

Airlines and destinations

Turkish Airlines (Istanbul-Atatürk) 
Aeroflot (Moscow-Sheremetyevo) 
Alitalia (Milan-Malpensa) 
Austrian Airlines (Vienna) 
British Airways- Operated by BMED (London-Heathrow) 
KLM (Amsterdam) 
Lufthansa (Frankfurt) 
Saudi Arabian Airlines (Jeddah, Madinah) 
Air Arabia (Sharjah) 
Syrian Arab Airlines (Damascus) 
Ariana Afghan Airlines (Kabul) 
Armavia (Yerevan) 
Azerbaijan Airlines (Baku) 
Caspian Airlines (Budapest, Dubai, Kiev-Boryspil, Minsk, Yerevan) 
China Southern Airlines (Beijing, Urumqi) 
Emirates (Dubai) 
Etihad Airways (Abu Dhabi) 
Gulf Air (Bahrain) 
Iran Air (Ankara, Bahrain, Baku, Doha, Dubai, Kabul, Kuwait, Tashkent) 
Iraqi Airways (Baghdad) 
Iran Aseman Airlines (Dubai) 
Jazeera Airways (Kuwait) 
Kish Air (Dubai) 
Kuwait Airways (Kuwait) 
Mahan Air (Arbil, Bangkok-Suvarnabhumi, Birmingham, Delhi, Dubai, Düsseldorf, Jeddah, Lahore, Manchester) 
Onur Air (Ankara, Istanbul-Atatürk) 
Pegasus Airlines (Istanbul-Sabiha Gökçen) 
Qatar Airways (Doha) 
Tajik Air (Dushanbe) 
UM Airlines (Kiev-Boryspil)

Iran Air (Amsterdam,Ankara, Beijing, Caracas, Cologne/Bonn, Copenhagen, Damascus, Dammam, Frankfurt, Geneva, Gothenburg-Landvetter, Hamburg, Istanbul-Atatürk, Jeddah, Karachi, Kuala Lumpur, London-Heathrow, Milan-Malpensa, Moscow-Sheremetyevo, Mumbai, Paris-Orly, Rome-Fiumicino, Seoul-Incheon, Stockholm-Arlanda, Tokyo-Narita, Vienna)

These are the pix from phase 1, more phases are being added in the near future


----------



## Seattlelife

This city looks FABULOUS!!!

I had NO idea Tehran was like this. I would really like to visit now, seriously.

Thank you for sharing :cheers:


----------



## bunt_q

I can't get past how similar many of these look to Colorado, especially the landscape around the city. Could be outside of Denver...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

the city looks lovely when it's covered in snow


----------



## alitezar

Seattle Husky said:


> This city looks FABULOUS!!!
> 
> I had NO idea Tehran was like this. I would really like to visit now, seriously.
> 
> Thank you for sharing :cheers:


You're very welcome


----------



## alitezar

XxRyoChanxX said:


> the city looks lovely when it's covered in snow


Thank you. Yes especially the long trees make it look very nice being all white


----------



## alitezar

Central Tehran area and Tehran's Int'l tower to the right and A.S.P. towers to the left courtsey of bayamim from flickr


----------



## Aryaieboy




----------



## fettekatz

^^ it's not arabian  
well maybe part of it, but the main culture is persian

the last pic seems to be an upper class residential, very nice


----------



## Mussoda

nice updates!
and persian girls really look gorgeous.. sorry..but really they are..


----------



## alitezar

sreeja said:


> Tehran the capital of Iran looks wonderful.It is really a great Arabian country.


Thanks for your kind comment 

Actually Persians are not Arab and they are from a different race. The Persian alphabet even though looks the same as Arabic but it’s just like English and Italian, the words mean totally different things. But of course there are Arab people living in Iran too mostly in southern parts near the Persian Gulf


----------



## alitezar

Mussoda said:


> nice updates!
> and persian girls really look gorgeous.. sorry..but really they are..


Hey buddy,

It’s great to hear from you. I hope that things are going great for you


----------



## alitezar

fettekatz said:


> ^^ it's not arabian
> well maybe part of it, but the main culture is persian
> 
> the last pic seems to be an upper class residential, very nice


You're right. Thanks fettekatz for addressing that point


----------



## alitezar

Merci Aryaei boy


----------



## alitezar

Aryaieboy said:


>


Thanks AB,

I really like the last pic's apartment


----------



## alitezar

Some panos of Tehran all from flickr




























Subway










Tehran's Glass and Ceramic Museum courtsey of Grete Howard in flickr


----------



## alitezar

Some people shots


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Carpet Museum all from flickr


----------



## alitezar

A vintage just married car 










Darband area, one of Tehran's night life centres in the heart of mountains


----------



## alitezar

Some enivironmentalism movement


----------



## alitezar

A Tehran Symphony Orchestra Group Shot



















Persian Girls


----------



## alitezar

This is Jordan street (currently known as Africa Blvd.)
Another night life spot in Tehran filled with restaurants and Cafes.
Young poeple cruise up and down the street in their car and guys and girls exchange phone numbers. It's an interesting area.
You can see the cars going back down in the tip of the street. Sometimes it gets so packed that police won't let you go up and down continuously :lol:



















Tehran's Famous Jewlery Museum by Geret Howard from flickr


----------



## Zero00

Im a white European dude from Bosnia, but I think that the most beautiful girls in the world are persian girls, NO DOUBT, NO DISCUSSION!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you


----------



## alitezar

bunt_q said:


> I can't get past how similar many of these look to Colorado, especially the landscape around the city. Could be outside of Denver...


I know the setting really resembles Denver. I have not been to Denver but from the knowledge I have it's a very nice city. I also flew above it once and got an awesome view of the whole city on the way from L.A to Toronto


----------



## Purple Dreams

alitezar said:


> Tehran's Famous Jewlery Museum by Geret Howard from flickr


with the famous pink diamond


----------



## Skyprince

Tehran is really nice and very well-ordered city. I've seen many Iranian movies highlighting different places in Tehran. It seems that almost all parts of tehran is well-connected by superb highways. Would like to visit you in Iran  kay:


----------



## alitezar

Purple Dreams said:


> with the famous pink diamond


Hi,

I think you know it better than me since I haven't been there myself. You know it's just the fact that in the city that you usually live in you barely go to some of its attractions


----------



## alitezar

Skyprince said:


> Tehran is really nice and very well-ordered city. I've seen many Iranian movies highlighting different places in Tehran. It seems that almost all parts of tehran is well-connected by superb highways. Would like to visit you in Iran  kay:


Hi Skyprince.

Thanks very much. Hope u come here soon to visit. It'll be so fun plus the food is great too 
I'm not living in Iran but I can give you great tips when u decide to go :banana:


----------



## alitezar

Asian Coutries Chess Tournament in Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

To make it more fun I thought I'd share one persian music clip so that you can have fun listening to the clip and looking at the pictures 

This song is called Toro Doost Daram (I like you) by Mahdi Moghadam


----------



## alitezar

Pictures from last night's heavy rain


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Recent night shots from last week










Ati Saz residentials


----------



## alitezar

Office Tower in Bucharest Avenue in Downtown Tehran



















Lightings under Tehran's Parkway Freeway Bridge










Tehran Subway's Interior










Freeway Pedestrain Overpass Bridges are all over Tehran freeways so that people could easily walk over the freeway and go to the other side. This saves so much time too.


----------



## alitezar

Darband area in daytime










Mellat Park










Boutique Shopping along Vali Asr street










Tehran's Contemporary Art Museum


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Grand Bazar




























Tehran as seen from the old Mehrabad Int'l airport. Since all Int'l flights have moved over to the IKIA airport this aiport is only used for domestic flights.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

In Tehran, tress are mostly planted in streams that originate from the mountains in north. Some of Tehran major streets have them in the streams such as Vali Asr below and Shariati Street. Therefore they never need to water the trees 



















A local tailor


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Annual International Carricature Exhibition


----------



## alitezar

One of Tehran's eastern suburbs


----------



## zerokarma

Very interesting pictures


----------



## alitezar

^^Thank you


----------



## alitezar

Pix from yesterday


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## Ashok

Great pictures

I think this one is funny


----------



## Sukkiri

Thank you for the photos alitezar.


----------



## alitezar

Ashok said:


> Great pictures
> 
> I think this one is funny


I know, me too


----------



## alitezar

Sukkiri said:


> Thank you for the photos alitezar.


Hi Sukkiri, it's great to hear from you buddy.

Thank you


----------



## alitezar

Diverse faces of Iran, 2007 anual gathering in Tehran's Artists House


----------



## alitezar

Tochal Ski Resort just north of Tehran. A great and closeby getaway


----------



## alitezar

Buidling a huge snowman


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

2nd Set of Diverse faces of Iran, 2007 anual gathering in Tehran's Artists House


----------



## alitezar

Trains connecting Tehran to it's western suburbs




























Cool ad


----------



## alitezar

Growth of Tehran Map










Today


----------



## alitezar

Modarres Highway










Milad Tower










A fast food










Awesome Sweets


----------



## alitezar

Qaem Shopping Centre


----------



## Mussoda

alitezar said:


> Diverse faces of Iran, 2007 anual gathering in Tehran's Artists House


they r Iranian artists? really various faces... 
it's hard to prescribe them just one type ..IMO..
btw.,thanx, nice updates today


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks a lot Mussoda 
Actually only some of them are artists and mostly they are regular people visiting the place and participate in the annual photo shoot. In Iran you can see many different looks


----------



## alitezar

Mountain Trails


----------



## alitezar

Nose job, very popular among both guys and girls










A photgrapher



















Tehran in fall


----------



## alitezar

Preparing for a play in Tehran's City Theatre


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A day in Azadi Football Stadium


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Plays in Tehran




























Tehran's Bazar










Under the Azadi Monument


----------



## alitezar

Tehran in Fall


----------



## alitezar

Early Morning in Mellat Park


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A Tulip Garden in a small village near Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Iran-Italia Circus in Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

In a cinema's waiting hall


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's old Int'l Airport now it is used for domestic flights only


----------



## alitezar

Iran's Basketball team back home in Tehran's IKIA Int'l Airport


----------



## alitezar

Abali area in the East of Tehran where in winter you can do tobagoning but with tubes and is so much fun. 




























Tochal Area, just minutes north of the city with very cool walking trails and a very cool ski resort that people can get to by tele cabins


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's mayor in the ceremony for opening the metro station in one of Tehran's western areas





































Tehran's Metro Technicians


----------



## Nikkodemo

Oh, what a beautiful pics of Teheran!

Amazing pics!

Interesting city!

Greetings from Mexico...


----------



## fettekatz

alitezar said:


>


looks like a 'Hooded Crow'  They're one my favorite birds, interesting you can find them so far to the south


----------



## alitezar

Nicodemo said:


> Oh, what a beautiful pics of Teheran!
> 
> Amazing pics!
> 
> Interesting city!
> 
> Greetings from Mexico...


Thank you for the kind comment. I'm glad you liked the pix


----------



## alitezar

More Tehran Subway works


----------



## alitezar

Satring to work on the City's Theatre station


----------



## alitezar

Villages seen on the way to Tehran


----------



## alitezar

fettekatz said:


> looks like a 'Hooded Crow'  They're one my favorite birds, interesting you can find them so far to the south


Aw cool. Yes these hooded corws are everywhere in Tehran. 
The only thing is that they sometimes get so loud and noisy :lol:
They could sing out loud GAAAAARRRRRRR GAAARRRRRRRR for a long time if they want to and you know how funny it feels when you wake up in the morning by their noise :nuts:


----------



## alitezar

Vandalism in Teharn










Check out the cute cat


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A very nice artwork on the walls in Vanak Square


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

An early morning stroll in Tehran's Laleh (Tulip) Park





































Hellooooo


----------



## alitezar

Celebrities gathering in City's Theatre and a huge crowd of fans














































Tehran seen from Jamshidiyeh Park


----------



## fettekatz

alitezar said:


> The only thing is that they sometimes get so loud and noisy :lol:
> They could sing out loud GAAAAARRRRRRR GAAARRRRRRRR for a long time if they want to and you know how funny it feels when you wake up in the morning by their noise


I know, in a city they replace the 'good morning song' of the roosters. But the crows are really smart, you shouldn't leave food or valuables or they'll try to steal it


----------



## alitezar

^^ I know they are almost like the flying version of ferrets :lol:


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Symphony Orchestra


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Italian band performing in Tehran during International Music Festival


----------



## alitezar

TSO


----------



## alitezar

Ferdowsi Square in winter


----------



## alitezar

Training rescue and dogs


----------



## fettekatz

^^ woof-woof


----------



## alitezar

fettekatz said:


> ^^ woof-woof


He is co cute and it's like he is shaking hands with the girl :lol:


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Aerial pix of some of Tehran's famous parks from Google earth

Laleh (Tulip) Park










Qeytarieh Park










Saad Abad Palace Park










Tehran's City Park


----------



## alitezar

I forgot this park's name  It's in South of Tehran 










Saei Park










very popular Melat park


----------



## alitezar

Jamshidiyeh Park










Niavaran Palace Park


----------



## alitezar

Tajrish square a very fun area with Vali Asr street Tree Arched street flowing to it 



















Taleghani Park










Actual view


----------



## alitezar

Azadi Square, the biggest square in Tehran and so crowded










Central Tehran Area


----------



## alitezar

Vanak Square's Art Work


----------



## alitezar

Tochal Area


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Peugeot 206, a very popular car among youth. It looks nice and is also affordable compared to other cars 










It's the small car in this pic


----------



## alitezar

Inside the Golestan Palace


----------



## JADI

Gr8 pics of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you


----------



## uA_TAGA

Tehran is awesome city  it would be veryy fantastic to travel Iran n Tehran huh ?


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks. Yes it is very fun and safe to travel there. You can visit Iran froum to see histroic sites too since Tehran is not very historic compared to other cities


----------



## alitezar

Recent view of Tehran from Alborz Mountain Trails in Tochal area by Maryam.h1981 from flickr


----------



## alitezar

An arcade


----------



## alitezar

Post Offices in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

New pix of Tehran this summer by Persian2007 in flickr


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tochal Mountain Trails by Meine Wanderlust in flickr


----------



## alitezar

Kamran & Hooman






Mansour


----------



## Metsada

volkhen said:


> I hope that people are friendly


Well, surely nowhere in Europe you'll find such hospitality. To be honest, from what I've read online, I get the impression that Iranians are even more hospitable than Turks, which is absolutely amazing and shocking, since our people are also known for being very very hospitable.


----------



## alitezar

Hi Metsada,

It's funny since some people in Iran even treat tourists better than each other sometimes. But overall in smaller cities people are more friendly.


----------



## alitezar

Some Persian Magazine Covers










This guy, Farzan Athari is a famous Persian Model and he lives in Sweden and mostly does Int'l work for various companies


----------



## alitezar

A game arcade in a shopping center in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Getting face paints is very popular among kids


----------



## fettekatz

what's the target audience of thoese magazines?



alitezar said:


> Some Persian Magazine Covers
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g320/alitezar/HA/2115656917_a85d59670d_o.jpg
> 
> This guy, Farzan Athari is a famous Persian Model and he lives in Sweden and mostly does Int'l work for various companies
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g320/alitezar/HA/2116438628_4135fd86af_o.jpg


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi,

The magazine below is called Rhythm of Life and is mostly for adults above 30 years old typically.










This one is called the Youth's World and is for teens and people in their 20's  










Thanks


----------



## volkhen

Thanks for your answers. Someone said that people want to talk to the foreigns but in what language? Probably english is not well known in Iran... I don't speak Persian


----------



## alitezar

^^ In Iran there are many people who speak English and if not perfect yet they can make you understand what they mean.

Plus, English is a main requirement in midlle school and high school and it's very popular among youth to go to English classes or have private teachers. In Tehran and all major cities the number of people whom speak English is higher. Not the whole city but you can find many who know it


----------



## alitezar

Happy Yalda, The Longest night of the year everyone. Cheers :cheer:
:dance:

From Iran-Daily.com:

Yalda Night, the 6,000-year tradition revives the spirit of affection, kindness and togetherness in families.

TEHRAN, Dec. 21-Since many centuries Iranians stay awake on Yalda night, the year's longest night, to mark the victory of light over darkness.
This particular night, which coincides with the Dec. 21 night, is a pretext for all family members to get together with their grandparents and cherish the ambience of togetherness.
Yalda is an Assyrian term that means 'birth' and refers to the birth of sun. Romans called it Natalis Anviktos, the birth of unbeatable.
It is interesting to know that the word 'noel' also originates from the same word. Europe's Papa Noel, who visits people on December 25, concurs with the Iranian Yalda.
In ancient beliefs, on Yalda night, the devil launches an attack to prevent the birth of sun but fails, as a result of which nights subsequently become shorter and days prolong.
Yalda night is the beginning of the first 45 days of winter starting on January 11 and ending on February 26. These 45 days are the coldest days of the year.
Celebrating Yalda night is one of the oldest traditions of Iran. Nuts and fruits, both fresh and dried, are served on Yalda night. Fruit is the sign of divine blessing.
The Iranian Yalda is celebrated in diverse ways across the country, but grandparents relate stories and recite the verses of Molana Jalaleddin's Hafez. Yalda night is a good pretext for strengthening family ties.

These are some pix around Tehran's grand Bazar and people shopping for Yalda night there. Also some Yalda night markets


----------



## alitezar

The typ eof sweets and nuts that poeple eat on Yalda nuight plus pomegranate, watermelon and other fruits


----------



## alitezar

Huge line ups to get into stores that sell nuts & candys


----------



## alitezar

The type of sweets and nuts that people eat on Yalda night plus pomegranate, watermelon and other fruits


----------



## alitezar

A Yalda Market


----------



## volkhen

It looks delicious  nuts espesially. 

It's a irony that people speak english in country whose first enemy is US/UK.


----------



## archy_

English is universal language now.


----------



## alitezar

Hello all,

Tehran got its first snow last week and here are the pictures.
Traffic and driving in Tehran is already crazy and when it snows woooow :nuts:

Taxi is the fastest way to get around Tehran and is available very fast too. Not all Taxis in Tehran are marked by blue or yellow strips. Even some private cars can be Taxis.
In Tehran you can't catch any Taxi. First you have to tell your destination to the driver and see if he or she can take you or not.
But there are stations around main street and squares with Taxis with specified destinations too.

People waiting for Taxis.


----------



## alitezar

This one is so weired I don't know why they are here in the middle of the street, but this could be regular in Tehran since lots of people cut throgh the streets when traffic is crazy to catch Taxi.


----------



## Alexriga

wurr. Good looking city. Iran definetely is country No1 I wish to visit. And persian women are gorgeous  But I think it is impossible to date with any there. Even dangerous to try


----------



## alitezar

From Wikipedia:

Fajr International Music Festival is Iran's most prestigious Music Festival founded in 1986. The festival is affiliated with UNESCO and includes national and international competition sections.

Since its establishment, many musicians from several countries like Austria, Germany, France participated in the event. The festival have enjoyed a strong presence of Asian countries as well.

The 22nd Fajr International Music Festival was held in January 2007. The annual event was attended by 1,200 domestic and foreign artists performing different pieces in various categories International and Folk Music, Classical Music and Youth and Women Music. A total of 126 performances were made during the 10-day festival. 

These are the pix from the 23rd Fajr Int'l Music Festival, which is going on right now in Tehran. Today is its seventh day. Most of these pix are Persian performers.

Iran Air Flight Attendants.... joking :lol: But this is how Iran Air Crew Uniforms Really Are 

The Aryan Band- A very popular Persian Band this time they are dressed in Iran Air flight attendant uniforms maybe it's related to their song:

Some Backstage Pictures





































On the stage


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Symphony Orchestra Crew


----------



## alitezar

Various Performwers


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

An Armenian Band










Netherland


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## Dolphin27

Wow lovely pictures. I wish I was attending this event. Despite the crazy government, people seem to be managing to enjoy life, which is great. The Iran Air uniforms look really cool plus all those Persian Tribal uniforms


----------



## alitezar

^^ Great, I'm glad you liked them


----------



## alitezar

Subway


----------



## alitezar

More Fadjr Music Festival



















BRT line connecting Tehran's East to the West through Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Knife Dance, a tradition now in all Persian Weddings 

In Persian Weddings when Bride and groom are going to cut the cake someone will dance with knife and won't give it to them till they get money from the groom. It's a part of every persian wedding and it's fun for people but bad for the groom 






Persian Girls in a Tehran High School dancing with a native Persian song. In schools girsl are still required to have their veil on but when they don't see profs or Principles around, they all do crazy things like this :lol:






Since beacuase of the stupid government regulations there are no night clubs in Tehran therefore there are numerous house parties all around the city. This is a very basic one but it's cool to share 

In Iran when you are throwing huge parties or weddings you need to bribe some government guards and they come to the front door of the house and if other Gov guards come to your place they won't let them in to ruin the party and arresst guys & Girls dancing together specially without the veil. This happens less than the first years after the revolution but still you need to be careful when inviting more than 100 people.

It's sad but that's what happens sometimes.






Something that has happend to almost all of us, including me 

Some friends gathering in Tehran for 13bedar, the last day of Persian new year holiday. The guys is taking film but these people think he is taking a picture so they are all posing, but at the end he tells them that he is taking a film :lol:


----------



## alitezar

French Actress Juliette Binoche has visited Tehran for the second time and in the below pic is having lunch with the famous Iranian Diretor. Mr. Kiarostami


----------



## alitezar

People walking around Tajrish Square. One of the most popular squares in Tehran.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

In Tehran when someone gets a traffic ticket by a cop, when the cop stops you you can't sit in your car. You have to go to the officer and talk to them since they won't come to you. It's just a different style


----------



## alitezar

Vanak Square


----------



## alitezar

In Iran, the government hardly gives western brands permission to open stores in Tehran since they belive they don't want people to be westernized and all these stupid craps. but anyhow Benetton has been one of the few that has been successful in obtaining permission to have different branches through out Tehran and other cities.










More subway





































Central Tehran Area


----------



## alitezar

West of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

National Library of Iran- Tehran Central Branch pix by Kevin.nuna from Flickr


----------



## alitezar




----------



## lpioe

Great job on this thread alitezar kay:
It must be one of the most visited in this section.

You should make a 'best of' of all the pics posted here, there are so many.


----------



## fettekatz

^^ I think, it would be difficult to find a 'best of'.... just to many good pics. And usually the best pics are random shots which show everyday life, more than carefully picked and chosen situations...


----------



## alitezar

lpioe said:


> Great job on this thread alitezar kay:
> It must be one of the most visited in this section.
> 
> You should make a 'best of' of all the pics posted here, there are so many.


Thank you so much


----------



## alitezar

fettekatz said:


> ^^ I think, it would be difficult to find a 'best of'.... just to many good pics. And usually the best pics are random shots which show everyday life, more than carefully picked and chosen situations...


^^ I agree with you fettekatz, I also like random pix very much since they look so real


----------



## Metsada

OMG, the national library looks wonderful. What a fantastic building.


----------



## alitezar

Metsada said:


> OMG, the national library looks wonderful. What a fantastic building.


Thanks, actually it's funny since I didn't know that it was there maybe because I was younger when in Tehran and did not go to huge libraries for my studies


----------



## alitezar

Happy 2008 to everyone on behalf of Tehran. All the best


----------



## CanadianCentaur

Those pics of Tehran, Iran and its people are absolutely wonderful! 

I've had the pleasure of having met a few Iranian immigrants in my country - friendly and approachable people.

Happy New Year!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you


----------



## BaRrZaKh




----------



## alitezar

BaRrZaKh said:


>


Thanks Barzakh for these great pix


----------



## Libra

I love this city!


----------



## uA_TAGA

yea .. i love the photos kay:


----------



## alitezar

This is how the Girls's Veil should look like in school. This film as you can see was partially filmed in a school. Plus guys and girls schools are seperate until they go to university


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## Dolphin27

^^Wow very cool to see all these Persian cleberities. Thanks for sharing all these cool pix


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks dolphin for the kind comment  I'm glad you liked them.


----------



## alitezar

Pix by Mahdial



mahdial_x5 said:


> HELLOO GUYSS!!!
> 
> First and Foremost, a Pic of the MILAD TOWER
> 
> i took this early December, so, not that old, about a month...
> 
> btw it says on the sign (i looked yesterday) 94 days DELAY in the completion of this tower....looll so its not going to be finished by 22 bahman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its sideways!! just save it and rotate it lool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok from here on, these pics were taken while my uncle and i decided to take a Motor ridee through the city so most of these were taken off of the motorcycle enjoy
> 
> i took this pic around the same time as well, they were renovating the WHOLE Azadi Square( the whole square was fenced off)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the italian circus that was here a while ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another view of Milad Tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a view of the Hemmat Expressway, the big Red building in the background is the "millenium tower" and its residential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didint work to hard on this pic, on the edditing of course, because i just wanted to give you guys a feeling of the breathtaking VIEW of the HIGH mountains surrounding Tehran!! (this is near the International tower btw, ill post pics of it in a couple minutes


----------



## Shezan

iranian girls are stunning...


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks


----------



## stratus_magnus

not bad..
but malaysia thousand times more beautiful...


----------



## shayan

that's true  Malaysia is very nice i wish more for them. But it's not a competition and could you like remove those pictures because.. well it stil is a tehran thread  thank you!


----------



## alitezar

stratus_magnus said:


> not bad..
> but malaysia thousand times more beautiful...


Kuala Lulumpur is indeed a nice city but this thread is just for Tehran and I'm not comparing it to any other city.

Every city has it's own beauty.

Nice KL pictures though


----------



## fettekatz

@stratus_magnus: malaysia doesn't need your fatuous support 
If you really want to promote your country (I guess) please show us some pics in a seperate thread. Although a nice skyline alone doesn't make me want to visit a city, you should show more interesting pics :tongue:



Nice Tehran pics, as always :lol:


----------



## alitezar

^^ OMG you're so cool & funny fettekatz :lol:

Thanks very much


----------



## Imperfect Ending

It's very interesting to see snow in Middle Eastern cities. I like these pictures a lot.


----------



## metrosuburban

stratus_magnus said:


> not bad..
> but malaysia thousand times more beautiful...



duh!! excuse me but i completely disagree, judging it to be more beautiful by a thousand times is just too naive and arrogant!!

and why the heck you're suddenly comparing the 2 cities anyway, Tehran has more character, and very rich in culture and history..

KL is beautiful primarily because you just want to impress tourists, but honestly, it's small and boring!


----------



## Smallville

I enjoyed the pictures. Iranian women are beautiful.

For the guy posting pictures of KL. Don't hijack this thread. You have your own thread for that. I could flood the KL forumn with tons of pictures of great cites here in the United States but I won't do that. Like you we have our own forumns for that. So keep it real and be polite to our friend from Iran that is sharing his country with us.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi all thank you for the kind comments.


----------



## alitezar

Recent shots from last week's snow 










In Tehran people are a huge fan of snow ball fights and making snowmans all over the parks  It's so much fun..


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Styx, Ice poles in Tehran are huge some of them are as huge as 3 meters and scary


----------



## alitezar

Pix from mhnjoon's Iran travel sharing in webshots.

Pictures in Tehran's Int'l Airport, Iraq air ways flying to Baghdad. Peace to all Iraqi people 





































In front of Tehran's Carpet Museum


----------



## alitezar

A residential street. Plane trees are almost all over Tehran and are so beautiful and they mostly create tree arches, which are just stunning and the most famous one is on Vali Asr Ave.

Pix by seineriver



















In Shah's Palace



















A contest in the city, per Seineriver for every problem you solve, you make one balloon


----------



## alitezar

Some park shots by Sima12










Cute trees 










Some street in East of Tehran










By fabdany, a lingerie store, but Government does not allow nude monequins with lingerie to be on display, crazy :lol:










by mmortazavi, near city theatre


----------



## alitezar

Tourism Expo that was held in Tehran last week


----------



## alitezar

Some cool shot sof the city from the plane. You only get thse views if you fly doemstic since Int'l airport has moved out of the city to the south 

These are all Central & South of Tehran areas


----------



## stratus_magnus

sorry..not meant to be arrogant..
just proud to be malaysians...please forgive me...i just want to give my opinion about my country n share with all off you...peace world!!!!


----------



## alitezar

^^ No worries at all and thanks for sharing those cool shots of KL


----------



## stratus_magnus

alitezar said:


> ^^ No worries at all and thanks for sharing those cool shots of KL


tehran is also magnificent...i enjoy all that photo..:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## stratus_magnus

milad tower very beautiful..kl also have one....but not as new as milad tower..how height milad tower???
milad tower









kltower


----------



## fettekatz

alitezar said:


> ^^ OMG you're so cool & funny fettekatz :lol:
> 
> Thanks very much


:hug:

This Tehran thread shows a great variety of pictures, from street scene to skyline shots. I like to browse them and so make a virtual walk through the city. 

I also want to encourage that everybody who contributes pictures shouldn't stick to the cities 'chocolade side'. A city is more than a few fancy skyscrapers, I really want to see everyday life situations as well as not so nice areas. 




stratus_magnus said:


> sorry..not meant to be arrogant..
> just proud to be malaysians...please forgive me...i just want to give my opinion about my country n share with all off you...peace world!!!!


Nobody likes when you highjack threads 
On the pics, KL is fascinating, I've to visit Malaysia one day to see how beautiful or not it really is...


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Some great pics, I like the inflight pics.


----------



## khalek

wow!!!... Tehran is a very modern and clean city with many beautiful girls...:lol:


----------



## smoothcake

i met some iranian friends in malaysia where they continue studying here at my university...

from my POV , iranian people are hardworking, intelligent "absolutely amazed me" and more focused....i like the persian life....but too bad some arrogant westerner depicted their country as terrorist breeding hatch....

from this thread we would already know that iranian also love peace .....


----------



## fettekatz

^^ the problem is that the recent iranian government plays the role of the sinister villain too good. 




khalek said:


> wow!!!... Tehran is a very modern and clean city with many beautiful girls...:lol:


the boys aren't bad either


----------



## Metsada

stratus_magnus said:


> not bad..
> but malaysia thousand times more beautiful...


It's subjective in the end; you may think skyscrapers and modern buildings are the most important aspect of a country, but there are many people like me who prefer Iran for its enormously rich culture and history. I hope you realize that there are very few countries like Iran in this respect.


fettekatz said:


> ^^ the problem is that the recent iranian government plays the role of the sinister villain too good.


Well, at least Iran doesn't invade and destroy entire countries like the US.


----------



## Metsada

I don't think alitezar is happy with our off topic rants, so I'll stop here, lol.


----------



## alitezar

stratus_magnus said:


> milad tower very beautiful..kl also have one....but not as new as milad tower..how height milad tower???
> milad tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kltower


Hi,

Sorry to get back to you late. Milad tower is 435M.


----------



## alitezar

Metsada said:


> I don't think alitezar is happy with our off topic rants, so I'll stop here, lol.


Thank you Metsada for being very considerate


----------



## alitezar

fettekatz said:


> ^^ the problem is that the recent iranian government plays the role of the sinister villain too good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boys aren't bad either


^^ I know the boys are Howwwt too


----------



## alitezar

smoothcake said:


> i met some iranian friends in malaysia where they continue studying here at my university...
> 
> from my POV , iranian people are hardworking, intelligent "absolutely amazed me" and more focused....i like the persian life....but too bad some arrogant westerner depicted their country as terrorist breeding hatch....
> 
> from this thread we would already know that iranian also love peace .....



Thank you


----------



## alitezar

khalek said:


> wow!!!... Tehran is a very modern and clean city with many beautiful girls...:lol:


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

Munichpictures1970 said:


> Some great pics, I like the inflight pics.


Thanks. I love aerial pictures alot too


----------



## alitezar

Moved over

Central Tehran area and Tehran's Int'l tower to the right and A.S.P. towers to the left courtsey of bayamim from flickr



















Darband Area in heart of Tehran mountains, filled with retstuarants, tea houses, awesome night life and beautiful hiking trails all from flickr by


----------



## Dolphin27

Thanks for the awesome pix alitezar


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Dolphin


----------



## alitezar

from flickr










Veil contrasts in Tehran










hiking in the Tehran mountains


----------



## alitezar

Darband area from flickr


----------



## Libra

Those flickr pics are nice!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Libra


----------



## alitezar

Mountain trails



















A wreck :lol:


----------



## alitezar

Tehran here & there - all from flickr


----------



## alitezar

Aerial pic from the plane


----------



## alitezar

Tulip (Laleh) Park in Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A traditional Persian restaurant


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Preparation for Fajr Film festival, the most famous festival in Iran and the most popular. This is yesterday when the ticket sales started.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

It snowed last night again in Tehran and these are pix from today


----------



## alitezar

Crows & Cats hanging out. So cute


----------



## fettekatz

^^ they're most likely waiting for food, someone must feeding them at this spot... or they'll loot a trash bin when nobody watches
:lol:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi Fettekatz. Yes, I guess so too. Maybe someone is feeding them that's why they are all behaving otherwise in even nice summer days they all loot trash bins everywhere :lol:


----------



## Dolphin27

OMG. Those cats and crows are so cute & funny 

Awesome pix as always alitezar.


----------



## intensivecarebear

hmmm...doesnt look like a country full of evil people. Thank you for rightfully showing that Iranians are everyday people like the rest of uskay:

btw when is best time to visit Tehran/Iran? I heard in Tehran pollution is very bad in summer hno:


----------



## alitezar

Dolphin27 said:


> OMG. Those cats and crows are so cute & funny
> 
> Awesome pix as always alitezar.



Thank you Dolphin27  I know they are so cute.


----------



## alitezar

intensivecarebear said:


> hmmm...doesnt look like a country full of evil people. Thank you for rightfully showing that Iranians are everyday people like the rest of uskay:
> 
> btw when is best time to visit Tehran/Iran? I heard in Tehran pollution is very bad in summer hno:


Hi,

Sorry ot get back to you late. Actually pollution in Tehran mostly happens in late fall or winter that air can not be replaced easily because of the mountains in the North.

I was there this summer and pollution was not bad like previous years and I think the main reason is that they have got rid of the old cars..


----------



## PrinzPaulEugen

Wonderful photos from a wonderful place inhabited by wonderful people. What I can't get over is how much Presidents Ahmadinejad and Bush look exactly like each other. Were they twins seperated at birth?????

PS - no poofs in Iran? LOL!!!! Exhibit A: http://vwt.d2g.com:8081/gay_ahmadinejad.jpg


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks. I know that pic is so funny. But the interesting thing is that in Iran close friends among men who are even straight hold each other's hands and when you walk in the street if you see men holding hands it does not mean that they are necessarily gay. And even if they are gay then good for them


----------



## alitezar

A cool pano of Velenjak Area of Tehran taken from Tochal trail by Fukal Ladislav










A closer look with Tehran's Exhibition Place in center


----------



## alitezar

All from Flickr


----------



## alitezar

*An amazing website for planning your trip to Iran with a huge amount of awesome and useful hints and tips and tour pakcage offers 

http://www.irpedia.com/

It even talks about the dress code as what to wear and when to visit etc.*


----------



## tehrancity

no bro, i dont live in iran, just wanted to add some flava kay:


----------



## tehrancity

*More Pics*










Tehran skylines:rock:


----------



## intensivecarebear

Like another poster said, I'm learning more and more about Iran everytime I come back to this thread. Its great to see the human side of not only a big city like Tehran but also Iran as a whole I think. If only they offered farsi at my university instead of just Arabic, Hebrew, and Turkish 

cheers


----------



## alitezar

tehrancity said:


> no bro, i dont live in iran, just wanted to add some flava kay:


Aw cool. Thank you for the great pix  Keep em coming.


----------



## alitezar

intensivecarebear said:


> Like another poster said, I'm learning more and more about Iran everytime I come back to this thread. Its great to see the human side of not only a big city like Tehran but also Iran as a whole I think. If only they offered farsi at my university instead of just Arabic, Hebrew, and Turkish
> 
> cheers


Thanks very much and I'm glad that it is useful to you. I think in UCLA they have Persian courses though


----------



## alitezar

Some random shots around Tehran and people


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

An art show in the Niavaran Cultural Center


----------



## alitezar




----------



## Doukan

intensivecarebear said:


> Like another poster said, I'm learning more and more about Iran everytime I come back to this thread. Its great to see the human side of not only a big city like Tehran but also Iran as a whole I think. If only they offered farsi at my university instead of just Arabic, Hebrew, and Turkish
> 
> cheers


wait. they offer turkish in ur university?? what university is that??


----------



## Doukan

alitezar said:


> Some random shots around Tehran and people


wait are you allowed to have Santa Clause in Iran? I thought Christmas stuff was forbiden.


----------



## alitezar

^^ No they are not frobidden. Government does not like it that much since they say the country should not be westernized but there are many christians living in Tehran too therefore they can't really ban it.


----------



## Taller Better

Keep posting those great pictures, alitezar!! :cheers:


----------



## volkhen

Great pictures but my girlfriend didn't like the clothing for girls  And it'll be hard to convince her to go to Iran


----------



## intensivecarebear

alitezar said:


> Thanks very much and I'm glad that it is useful to you. I think in UCLA they have Persian courses though


Yes they do there are many persians in LA so naturally the will have courses @ ucla:banana:
But I go to school in Boston (not Harvard) and theres a great language school there but I dont have the time anyway:lol:


----------



## intensivecarebear

Doukan said:


> wait. they offer turkish in ur university?? what university is that??


We have a program at my school where students who are fluent in various languages teach free classes for their peers. My Turkish friend who is a student is teaching one of these classes for a couple of students. I go to Northeastern University. 

They also have official Turkish classes at UNiversity of Chicago where my other friend goes to school. This is her second semester taking Turkish and she's going to travel the whole summer in Turkey staring in June. She loves the music and the culture from there:banana: and we both love the food:lol:


----------



## Aryaieboy

heavy snow


----------



## Aryaieboy




----------



## Aryaieboy




----------



## Aryaieboy

National library


----------



## Aryaieboy




----------



## Aryaieboy




----------



## Aryaieboy

Shahyad(Azadi) monument


----------



## Aryaieboy




----------



## Aryaieboy

Darband


----------



## tehrancity




----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Tehran City for the pix


----------



## alitezar

Aryaieboy said:


>


Thanks Aryaei boy for the beautiful pictures


----------



## alitezar

Taller said:


> Keep posting those great pictures, alitezar!! :cheers:


Thanks TB


----------



## alitezar

volkhen said:


> Great pictures but my girlfriend didn't like the clothing for girls  And it'll be hard to convince her to go to Iran


Thats' ok, maybe later. I know the dress code is just sick and carzy


----------



## alitezar

intensivecarebear said:


> Yes they do there are many persians in LA so naturally the will have courses @ ucla:banana:
> But I go to school in Boston (not Harvard) and theres a great language school there but I dont have the time anyway:lol:


Very cool


----------



## alitezar

By Aryaei Boy:

The conference hall of Milad Tower officially inaugurated in 2008/2/8


----------



## godfather08

It is quite sad how Iran is demonized in the Western media. Hopefully after Obama wins, there will be breakthroughs. Read this article:

http://polzoo.com/index.php?option=...-America-a-global-leader-again.html&Itemid=41


----------



## tehrancity




----------



## archy_

Very snowy 
Are there any good ski spots??


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Tehran City for the pictures


----------



## alitezar

archy_ said:


> Very snowy
> Are there any good ski spots??


Hi Archy.

tehran has 3 main Ski resorts which are located in the north and NE of the city. Pix are all over this thread but mainly in the first 30 pages.

Below are the pix from ione of them which is called Dizin. About 2 hours away in the N in middle of mountains 

Dizin is a ski resort situated to the north of Tehran in the Alborz mountain range.

Dizin was established in 1979 and has a reputation for excellent snow, because of its altitude (one of the world's 20 best and highest ski centers) and the north facing slopes. Dizin ski amenities include two hotels, 19 cottages and 5 restaurants, The ski activity in Dizin complex is not confined to winter season.[1] Nice hotels, villas and private apartments around the Dizin ski resort accommodate thousands of people every year. With only two hours of driving away from Tehran many people prefer not to stay overnight.


----------



## alitezar

These are pix from the Tochal Skir resort

Map of Tochal










All from flickr


----------



## alitezar

Pix from yesterday. All the snow in the city has melted


----------



## alitezar

Alborz- A famous restaurant inTehran that makes huge kabobs as long as 70 CM or more 



















Dolmeh (Stuffed Green Pepper)


----------



## alitezar

KooKoo Sabzi- vegetable










Mixture of Kabobs










Zereshk Polo, polo means Rice in Persian










Shekar Polo = Sweet Rice










Sabzi Polo= Vegetable Rice










Albaloo Polo= Cherry Rice- My love


----------



## alitezar

Kabobs










Kookoo :lol: what a funny name










Aash



















Tahchin


----------



## alitezar

Gheymeh Stew










Shole Zard - Sweet for dessert










Koofteh= Meatballs










Beef Esteroganov


----------



## alitezar

Salad Olivieh- I think this originated in Russia










Shirazi Salad- Mixture of chopped, tomato, onion & cucamber



















Fesenjan Stew- Pomegranate Sauce, walnuts and chicken


----------



## alitezar

Famous Iranian Caviar




























Persian Style Pizza- Simply the best with so much ingredients 










Zereshk Polo & Chicken



















Crunchy Rice, the rice at the end of the pot & so tasty


----------



## alitezar

Now some real party foods


----------



## alitezar

Potato as the crunchy part of rice


----------



## alitezar

For breakfast, mostly chese, jam, Walnut, Dates, cucamber, tea & Bread are served





































Now some Persian Sweets 

Shirini= Sweet

Khoshk= Dry




























Theer are awesome bakeries around Tehran


----------



## EDINDELCID

la verdad no tenia ni idea de como era iran pero me dejo sorprendido este thread la ciudad es muy linda y las persas ni hablar.


----------



## OshHisham

persian cuisine looks very similar to northern indian and turkish which is...kay:


----------



## Alexriga

shit, I'm hungry again. but bigger photos could be better.


----------



## alitezar

^^ :lol:

Thank you all for the comments


----------



## Kame

:drool: More food, more food, more food!!!

Chelow Kabab Barg is so delicious!


----------



## einwelteinfuhrer

Amazing! One word is enough


----------



## tehrancity

:righton:


Edited by Taller Better: All photos in this forum must be credited, so please repost the photo with a proper credit.


----------



## Kame

Your thread inspired my lunch today! Persian cuisine in Hamburg! Yummy!


----------



## alitezar

Kame said:


> Your thread inspired my lunch today! Persian cuisine in Hamburg! Yummy!



Wow. great. Now I'm hungry :lol:
The one you ordered should be Soltani Kabob (One skewer of koobideh kabob & one skewer of Barg kabob), I hope that you've enjoyed it 

Thanks for the pic


----------



## Kame

^^ Yepp, that was Soltani Kabob. And I've just found my appetizer in one of your posts, Kookoo Sabzi.


----------



## alitezar

Mixture of People in Tehran.

These posts will really make you feel that you are walking in Tehran. It makes me feel that way and also gives you a look to diverse faces of Persian people plus various forms of veil in the city. Hope you enjoy 

All pix are from Picasa and mostly contirbutions of Amosdeus. Thanks


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Oops, here are govenrment guards, watching from a afar to make sure women are following the dress code and have heard scarves and proper veil all the time 










Also female government guards wear those ugly black veil too but even religous people wear it too so you dont have to be suspicous of whoever wears that black veil called Chador and think they are guards as well...like the pic below










Pix of government guards warning women on the main streets and squares to fix their veil 
They are not out on the streets everyday only sometimes during late spring & summer and in some cases they announce it in papers already as well so that women make sure their veik is proper. Even they warn guys with spiky hair or very western looks too 

Very sad but it's true. 

But the cool thing is that women keep resisting and they wear shorter scarves and over coats again and I truly admire them 

Pix for the veil warnings are from flickr & some from Fars News Agency.


----------



## alitezar

Now back to pix again


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Girls school veil & uniform in Iran


----------



## alitezar

Pix from flickr

Dress code in the mountain trails & Ski resorts around Tehran are less strict of course because rarely gov. guards go there 



























































































Some cute residents of Tehran as well


----------



## Brisbaner21

You don't see enough of this city on here.


----------



## Dolphin27

^^ I totally agree. Awesome and very informative pix Alitezar. Thank you


----------



## archy_

religious police in 21st century...omg
but pics are wonderful and people seems nice


----------



## fettekatz

alitezar said:


>


I love that pic, thank for showing it again


----------



## alitezar

^^ Glad you liked it


----------



## Tourniquet

This thread changed the image I had about Iran.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks 

One of the coolest songs that is played in all Persian Parties these days by Samyar, called Base.

This song does not have a video clip so it's recorded on the singer's pictures but a very cool song 






All pix are from Picasa in this page except told otherwise or the refrence has a signature on it

Near Vanak Street. Tehran is mostly a boutique style city 




























Freeway overpases near Central Tehran by Tehran 2020










By Tolya


----------



## alitezar

Newly Weds, Brides are an exception to dress code, while in the car they are allowed to only have the gown and have no head scarf...It sucks but it's much better than having to wear the scarf in the street 










By Adam










By Tehran Shaker

vali Asr Street




























The Benetton Boutique,one of the only few wetsren brands that have been granted the right to have branches in Iran by the government










From Shahram Razavi's photo page


----------



## alitezar

Below are all by Tolya

A Persian traditional restaurant


----------



## alitezar

By Shiva

Modarres Highway bypass that connects Central Tehran to the Northen half of the city. A very scenic junction 










Check out the huge cell phone 










Inside Tehran Subway


----------



## alitezar

Pix by Van Gonny & Van Quirine










At Tehran International Aiport










Central Food Court in the Departure Area










Airport



















By Hamidreza

A restaurant menu


----------



## alitezar

Here and there

Pix from Picasa

Soccer Fans










By M.Mortazavi




























By DD/MM/YY

A group of friends in Tochal Mountain Trail Area










By Daniel garcia

A tourist revieiwng the tourist map of Iran on the way to Tehran


----------



## Kailyas

Nice city and look really clean.


----------



## alitezar

Mahmoodiyeh & Zafaraniyeh Areas By FJB99SE



















Pomegranate Juice Stands are all over Tehran, pic from Picasa










Card & Doll Stores are so popular in Tehran

Pix by Nina










This cute red devil was one of my favorites


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## Taller Better

That pomegranate juice stand picture is great!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you. The design outside the stands are quite stunning too with real pomegranates all over the place


----------



## alitezar

Kailyas said:


> Nice city and look really clean.


Thanks very much


----------



## asif iqbal

Thanks for the pictures Alitezar great job!.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Asif. It's great to hear from you again. Long time no talk buddy


----------



## Nikkodemo

Wonderful pics!!!

Very modern society!!

Incerdible!


----------



## brightside.

holy freakin .... Iran is a nice country!


----------



## fettekatz

nice pics...


are hoodies allowed as an alternative to a scarf?


----------



## Dubrovnik

Great Pics


----------



## Galandar

Very nice pictures from Iran. I wish Iran to be a secular state. People don't deserve such "drakonian rules" therehno:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks, I totally agree  Also Happy New year Buddy. All the best to you 
BTW I havent's get a chance yet to download MSN as soon as I do we'll be in touch. BTW very nice Sabzeh in your avatar 



fettekatz said:


> nice pics...
> 
> 
> are hoodies allowed as an alternative to a scarf?


Thanks fettekatz.

Actually I think it's better to use a scarf than a hoodie to be on the safe side. Also government guards are not always out in the streets looking for bad veils, just some random days mostly in late spring and early summer. It sucks but the veil that some of the Persian women in this thread have can give you an idea about the dress code...


----------



## alitezar

*HAPPY PERSIAN NEW YEAR AND SPRING TO ALL OF YOU :banana:* :cheer::drunk::bowtie::kiss::hug::nocrook:

:dance:

Iranain New Year is called Nowruz = New Day.
Today is the first day of spring and the Iranian New Year 

From Wikipedia

*Nowruz marks the first day of spring and the beginning of the Iranian year* as well as the beginning of the Bahá'í year.[1] It is celebrated on the day of the astronomical vernal equinox (start of spring in northern hemisphere), which usually occurs on the March 21st or the previous/following day depending on where it is observed.

Nowrūz (Persian: نوروز, various local pronunciations and spellings) is the traditional Iranian new year holiday celebrated in Iran, Turkey, Azerbaijan, Afghanistan, Albania, Armenia, Georgia, the countries of Central Asia such as Turkmenistan, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgyzstan, and Kazakhstan, as well as among various other Iranian and Turkic people in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Pakistan, India, Northwestern China, the Caucasus, the Crimea, and the Balkans.

As Christians have the Christmad tree around the New Year. Persians have Haftsin (Seven S's)= Meaning 7 symbolic items that start with the word "S" in Persian.

From Wikipedia

*Haft Sîn (Persian: هفت سین) or the seven 'S's is a major tradition of Norouz,* the traditional Iranian new year. The haft sin table includes seven items specificly starting with the letter S or Sîn (س in the Persian alphabet). The items symbolically correspond to seven creations and holy immortals protecting them. Originally called Haft Chin (هفت چین), the Haft Sin has evolved over time, but has kept its symbolism. Traditionally, families attempt to set as beautiful a Haft Sîn table as they can, as it is not only of traditional and spiritual value, but also noticed by visitors during Norouzi visitations and is a reflection of their good taste.

The Haft Sin items are:

1. sabzeh - wheat, barley or lentil sprouts growing in a dish - symbolizing rebirth
2. samanu - a sweet pudding made from wheat germ - symbolizing affluence
3. senjed - the dried fruit of the oleaster tree - symbolizing love
4. sîr - garlic - symbolizing medicine
5. sîb - apples - symbolizing beauty and health
6. somaq - sumac berries - symbolizing (the color of) sunrise
7. serkeh - vinegar - symbolizing age and patience

All pix from Picasa




























A Nomad Persian Lady Sitting next to the Haftsin





































Some real life Haftsins. They can be very simple or fancy 

Pix from Google Images





































People usually sit around the Haftsin Table on the New Year day and exchange gifts there and then they go to visit different relatives 


Some Persian friends around the haftsin pic from Pouya Blog










By Avicena from Iran forum- His Haftsin


----------



## alitezar

The cinema itslef





































Bucharest Avenue in Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

By Tong Duong

South Central part of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Some Persian Celebs in Cannes film festival in France. Persian celebs who work in Iran still have to have their veil on when they visit other countries otherwise they will be banned from acting in movies by the government.

Leila Hatami, the girl in center is a very famous Persian actress

Pix by Roberto




























By Mehran


----------



## alitezar

By Lobustemporalis

Tehran Subway




























Pix by Lars & Christine


----------



## alitezar

By Kourosh Eslamzadeh














































Tehran's old Gate in Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar

By Farzad Fattahi


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Group exercise in the morning in Parks



















What a cute and funny pic 










Studying in parks



















Plane spotting near Tehran's Domestic Airport










Tehran's International


----------



## Galandar

I like it. Hope many people see those pictures and understand that Iran is not only hedjabs and mosques. It used to be very modern country and it is still modern even today. People people try not to live very different than those who live in Europe.


----------



## lena5538

i really love iran culture... hope they can have democracy..


----------



## fettekatz

alitezar said:


> Highlighting and dying your hair blond is very popular among Persian girls but mostly highlights are


I've noticed this on many other pictures you showed, and I think it doesn't suit them very well. Persian girls look beautiful with their natural black and brown hair... and they also spoil the market for us real blondes


----------



## fettekatz

Taller said:


> Sure you can, but when someone visits Belgium, and brings you home a box of chocolates as a present, it is not because chocolates are unavailable in Germany; it is just a nice thing to do for people back home.





alitezar said:


> Hi Fettekatz, actually there are many Persian stores in Toronto. And they are usually roasted pistachios and tatses different from regular ones, abot more salty.
> TB all Persian stores are in North York and Thorn Hill areas. The popular Persian nut store is at Yonge & Glen Cameron called Tavazo. Two plazas north of Steeles Ave. in Thornhill


 I didn't know that pistachios and the like are as famous for Iran as chocolate is for Belgium Germany (... belgian chocolade is just not as good :tongue


----------



## alitezar

^^ You are so funny



fettekatz said:


> I've noticed this on many other pictures you showed, and I think it doesn't suit them very well. Persian girls look beautiful with their natural black and brown hair... and they also spoil the market for us real blondes



I believe the same thing too :lol:


----------



## alitezar

lena5538 said:


> i really love iran culture... hope they can have democracy..


Thank you Lena, we all hope so too


----------



## Doukan

alitezar said:


> Song for New Year by 4 famous Persian singers.
> 
> Shohreh, Shahram, Helen & Shahyad


wait... do they broadcast this in Iran? because the women does not have a head scarf?? do these people live in Iran?


----------



## Doukan

i feel sorry for Iran. such a great civilization and country. by best friend is persian. and all persians i met loves turks and turkey which is awesome.


----------



## alitezar

Doukan said:


> wait... do they broadcast this in Iran? because the women does not have a head scarf?? do these people live in Iran?


Hi Doukan,

No, they don't boardcast it from persian channels of Iran. But they are shown in satellites Persian channels which most poeple have in Iran.

The governmnet religous freaks never allow Iran T.V. Channels to broadcast Persian women without head scarf or with revealing clothes in National channels.

Most Persian celebrities and singers live in Los Angeles and these clips are all made there and are boardcasted into Persian channles in satelite.


----------



## alitezar

From Flickr










By Shirin

Guys and girls schools in Iran are separated till they go to university. Also after school in Iran most kids walk home and only the ones who live more than 30 minutes walking distance register for school buses and it's so much fun to walk home from school with your friends and usually after school all kids go to juice stands or fast foods and hang out 

Pix by Shirin



















Veil contrast in Tehran 

By Mohammad Mortazavi











Girls who are more courageous wear shorter overcoats or have their head scarves further back


----------



## alitezar

Joob is a Persian word for these narrow water canals all over Tehran that orginate from the mountains and most trees are already planted in them so they don't need to be watered  

By Karine



















By Mohammad



















By Ramin Mehri



















Friday Market


----------



## bonivison

mystery and great


----------



## dlouval

Good shots discovering new sides at a country


----------



## metrosuburban

i like to repeat what 1 forumer said: "amazingly modern!!!"


----------



## nestor morales

Tehran is similar to Santiago of Chile , it's incredible!!


----------



## BaRrZaKh




----------



## alitezar

^^ Wow lovely shots Barzakh.

Merci


----------



## BaRrZaKh

Khahesh mikonam


----------



## Olympiaki-Agones

I miss so much Iran! Is one of the best countries I have ever visited. Sometimes Tehra can get really crowded, and traffic can be like hell. Above all when you are coming from Karaj. The local train and metro are efficient, but no sufficient.

But a part of th wonderful landscapes sorrounding the Persian capital, its people is the best treasure of that city. Iranians and Syrians have been by far the most hospitable people I have found in 93 countries I have visited.

Can somebody post some pictures also from the bazar and suthern Tehran. This pics are only from the north, I think the south has its charm.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi there,

Thanks for the comment and I am glad you had a good time. 

Actually pictures are all mixed from North, Central Tehran and South Center near the Bazzar. They are all over the thread in a mixed way. Also there are many pictures from Tehran Bazzar all over the thread as well as the historical buildings in the south and center of Tehran. If you go through pages you'll see pix from all different areas.

I hope you visit soon again 

Thanks


----------



## cntower

Tehran is now on a list of cities I travel once I'm out of university! Me and my friends were planning for a road trip from Islamabad to Istanbul (highly unlikely now with the mess in Afghanistan and Iraq) but we could always just fly via Tehran. 



Keep the pics coming!


----------



## alitezar

cntower said:


> Tehran is now on a list of cities I travel once I'm out of university! Me and my friends were planning for a road trip from Islamabad to Istanbul (highly unlikely now with the mess in Afghanistan and Iraq) but we could always just fly via Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the pics coming!


Thank you. It wil be great if you drive to Shiraz, Isfahan and then to Tehran. They are all in a straight line and are amazing cities to visit with so much history


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## alitezar

Some new pictures from last week

People waiting outside of the newly opened Azadi Cinema in Central Tehran to get in


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Milad Tower


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Persian New Year Parade in New York City- Sunday March 30, 2008

It's an annual event and is usually around the 2nd sunday of spring. This even was held on sunday March 30, 2008. In these pix you see people holding Iran's flag but it has a lion in the middle and that's Iran's Flag during the King times before the revolution and since most Persians are against the Islamic Government they still use the old flag.

All performers in these pix are Persian. Iranians have very diverse looks

Iran is a very direvrse country nature wise and people wise too. Below is the map of ethnic groups living in Iran 


Some cool Persian music clips below is from Ashkin & Reza 






Some funny Persian girls dancing carzy to this song in Tehran. Under all these stupid head scarves and over coats persian girls are actually very stylish, but if you were a short skirt out in the streets in Iran you have to have a longer overcoat. Drees code out in the streets is crazy but that's what it is.

In Tehran all guys and girls while driving in their cars play this type of music mostly European Trance and Techno and of course Persian songs.

God if we had night clubs because of the stupid government in Iran, Tehran would have rocked in the world with it's sexy guys & girls whom most of which are great dancers too 

If you like the song, it's called "The world is mine" by David Guetta 






Valy- Zim Zim Zim - Lovely dance song











Below pix are mixed all from flickr and from Speideh and other mentioned sources.


----------



## alitezar

These are all traditional Persian clothes. Iran has a large varity of ethnic groups and in these pix you can see their traditional pix.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

The New Year Haftsin Table


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Baba Karam Dance Group, a special and funny style dance with girls wearing a coat and a tie and guys wearing a simple coat and dancing around each other 










Persians dancing to the DJ song


----------



## alitezar




----------



## kmartin

alitezar, will you be arrested for making such posts against your government? and do you HAVE TO say ridiculous things against your government and religion to please the members in this forum?


----------



## alitezar

^^ No dude, I'm not saying anything major, Just what the current situation is. Plus I don't live in Iran so I'm all safe and sound. Thank you though 

Also I'm not trying to please forumers here in any way at all


----------



## kmartin

^^Is that your picture in your avatar? How do you obtain all those pictures of Iran from abroad?


----------



## alitezar

^^ No, but this pic looks so close to how I look, so I picked it. Also I go to different websites, such as flickr or Persian websites or picasa and take these pix from there


----------



## fettekatz

alitezar said:


> ^^ No, but this pic looks so close to how I look, so I picked it. Also I go to different websites, such as flickr or Persian websites or picasa and take these pix from there


I thought it was you :nuts:

anyway, nice work to put this collection here


----------



## alitezar

^^Thank you


----------



## alitezar

from flickr

by arashinla


----------



## alitezar

By Aria Mehr










By C Farivar


----------



## alitezar

By Ferkel


----------



## alitezar

flickr


----------



## alitezar

Tajrish Square area a very crowded and fun place to hang out with a Bazzaar, shopping centres, boutiques, fast foods all over it. This is basically the gateway to Northen Tehran and from here all people catch taxis and busses to all over the city 

all from flickr





































City hall for District 1 in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

The Tajrish Bazar

From flickr


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

fromflickr


----------



## alitezar

from flickr


----------



## alitezar

from Flickr














































Painting classes in Qaem centre


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Just a break away from the crowded square, back to the city 

From flickr


----------



## alitezar

from Flickr










Shah's Palace- The White Palace, there are many palaces in this complex, this is one of them





































By Aria Mehr


----------



## Dolphin27

alitezar said:


> Some cool Persian music clips below is from Ashkin & Reza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some funny Persian girls dancing carzy to this song in Tehran. Under all these stupid head scarves and over coats persian girls are actually very stylish, but if you were a short skirt out in the streets in Iran you have to have a longer overcoat. Drees code out in the streets is crazy but that's what it is.
> 
> In Tehran all guys and girls while driving in their cars play this type of music mostly European Trance and Techno and of course Persian songs.
> 
> God if we had night clubs because of the stupid government in Iran, Tehran would have rocked in the world with it's sexy guys & girls whom most of which are great dancers too
> 
> If you like the song, it's called "The world is mine" by David Guetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valy- Zim Zim Zim - Lovely dance song


Wow, lovely pictures from Tajrish area. This place is so exotic and so much fun. Tehran is for sure on list of my destinations and I have some friendn who have visited Tehran and say so many great and cool things about the people and city. Although the traffic is crazy but they all loved it 

I love these videos too. These Persian girls dance so cool plus I am so glad to see these cool Persian music clips here. I learned so much about Iran. Thank you Alitezar :banana:


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're very welcome. I'm glad you liked them


----------



## Metsada

I suppose Iran's traffic is even worse than Turkey's. Congratulations, that's an awesome achievement :lol:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, it can get too crazy


----------



## alitezar

Pix from today's heavy spring rainfall in Tehran


----------



## Dolphin27

Wow so wet :nuts:


----------



## alitezar

Yes, actually this rain caused floods in some smaller towns near Tehran


----------



## Galandar

Good job Ali!!! Thank you for sharing photos of İran in all its beauty:cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Buddy


----------



## alitezar

Gas station in Tehran by fuffer


----------



## alitezar

A smoggy day


----------



## alitezar

Song Niloufar (A Persian Girl Name) by Farez- Very popular






Arash- very popular guy. This one is called Temptation.
Although this one is mostly in English, but it's got its Persian flavor added to it.







Pictures of Persian youth here and there. 

Beside the strict Islamic dress code enforced by the religous government people specoaily women try to oppose it by wearing loose headscarves and shorter and fitted over coats. 

Although government guards once in a while do the dress code crack down and issue warnings to both guys and girls but still they hang out the same way but of course if you know guards are somwhere in crowded city squares then you're better off pulling your head scarf forward and cover your hair more since no one wants headache talking to these guards. 

Plus you can never argue with them or fight with them, if so they arresst you right away. 

I know,It sucks but still there are so many cool people in Tehran that make life so much fun just by hanging out with them plus those guards are not around everywhere or all the time.

Pix are all from flickr and corbis



















A Persian couple in a Tehran Cafe



















By Ruixiang


----------



## alitezar

Store selling head scarves & Over coats for women










Girls gossiping in a cafe










Tochal tele Cabin










Inside Air France office in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Workers paiting a building in Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar

All from Flickr

Tehran as seen from NE corner



















Near Tehran's Bazar in South of the city


----------



## alitezar

Some Persian Celebrities

From Flim News Agency otherwise Flickr


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Back to Tehran

All from Flickr unless stated otherwise










Tennis Competition Held in Tehran Last Week





































The city seen from Milad Tower










West & North West corner of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Tochal Mountain Trails and Hiking in Tehran Mountains

Pix by Mark & Marrianne


----------



## alitezar

Water Canals all over Tehran and small brdiges over them by Fuffer










From Flickr


----------



## alitezar

Nainawaaz said:


> Are there any restoration or renovation projects going on in the older parts of the city? I mean there are massive construction of houses, office buildings, apts, but I am sure some parts of the city are getting old and dilapitated. Looking at these pictures, this is one massive and dense city.


Actually I'm not so sure about renovating the old buildings since they are mostly focusing on building new ones but I know that heritage buildings undergo renovation when needed


----------



## alitezar

Marathaman said:


> Hi from India guys!! Iran is a beautiful country and Iranians are a beautiful people!! My best wishes to all Persians.


Thanks very much


----------



## Nainawaaz

alitezar said:


> Actually I'm not so sure about renovating the old buildings since they are mostly focusing on building new ones but I know that heritage buildings undergo renovation when needed
> 
> thanks.....it is truly a great city from the pictures. I heard from a friend of mine that there is a huge construction push going on towards the caspian sea region as well.....maybe you can post some pics from those areas and other big cities here in this forum.


----------



## Dolphin27

I love this set of pix from the airport and celebs too. Very cool shots. I have heard about Mohammad Reza Golzar, the hot guy in the pix


----------



## Mussoda

alitezar said:


>


nice updates, alitezar..
and i found a thing interesting..
Persian basically are not blond(e)? 
blonde people looks just minority through your pics (although i knew persian is from arian group) ..?


----------



## Maelstrom

Iranian guys are hot. I watched a documentary on TV a few weeks ago about Tehran's secret gay community. It was interesting, hopefully something will be done about the Government there.

This woman on the left looks a bit crazy too btw:


----------



## Metsada

Mussoda said:


> nice updates, alitezar..
> and i found a thing interesting..
> Persian basically are not blond(e)?
> blonde people looks just minority through your pics (although i knew persian is from arian group) ..?


The majority of Persians, Turks or Greeks, as well as other people in the region are usually not blond. And Arian does not necessarily mean blond. I think Iranians are generally (slightly) darker than Turks by the way. Maybe it has something to do with the climate as well. Countries such as Iran and Turkey (Anatolia) are melting pots. Lots of different races and cultures have mixed throughout millenia in those regions. In Iran there are for example Lors, Kurds, Baluchis, Azeris, Turkmen, Arabs and so on. In Turkey we have millions of people who are of Slavic (European) ancestry, as well as a variety of other people; Kurds, Laz and many others...


----------



## ZOHAR

^^Ive seen that also!
a good one!


----------



## Metsada

^^ I editted my message, what part do you agree with? :lol:


----------



## alitezar

Tehran here and there

All from Flickr unless the source states otherwise




























Little school girl


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

When government guards are away 










An art gallery


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Roller Blading rinks very popular in Tehran Parks


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Darakeh area in the heart of tehran mountains a great place for hiking and a great night spot among creeks, restaurants and people























































Saadat Abad area in West of Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Pix by Yuki Jennifer from her trip to Tehran from Picasa










Having Dizi, a traditional Persian dish









































































Tehran's Mayor, a great guy and has helped in developing the city alot to the left


----------



## alitezar

Mussoda said:


> nice updates, alitezar..
> and i found a thing interesting..
> Persian basically are not blond(e)?
> blonde people looks just minority through your pics (although i knew persian is from arian group) ..?


Thanks Mussoda,

As Metsada said, there are amny ethnic groups in Iran and specially tehran is such a diverse city that's why you see all sorts of people there but original Persian look is having a white fair skin with Black hair and brown eyes, we have blonde Persians too with green eyes in Tehran and also mostly in North West and West of Iran as well


----------



## alitezar

Maelstrom said:


> Iranian guys are hot. I watched a documentary on TV a few weeks ago about Tehran's secret gay community. It was interesting, hopefully something will be done about the Government there.
> 
> This woman on the left looks a bit crazy too btw:


I know a lot of them can be very hot and I hope and wish the same thing too 

This poster is from a very funny movie that's why the woman is wearing big glasses to look funny :lol:


----------



## alitezar

Nainawaaz said:


> thanks.....it is truly a great city from the pictures. I heard from a friend of mine that there is a huge construction push going on towards the caspian sea region as well.....maybe you can post some pics from those areas and other big cities here in this forum.


Hi Nainawaaz,

Thank you and yes there is a huge construction boom in the Caspian sea region but since it has many sights it can take up it's own thread and I hope someone else opens it since this one keeps me busy enough too, but there should be pix about it in Iran forum


----------



## alitezar

Dolphin27 said:


> I love this set of pix from the airport and celebs too. Very cool shots. I have heard about Mohammad Reza Golzar, the hot guy in the pix


Thanks Dear Dolphin for your kind comments


----------



## Dolphin27

^^ My pleasure. You've done a great work here buddy


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Dolphin


----------



## ZOHAR

amazing pics!
wish to visit Tehran


----------



## Nikkodemo

Interesting pics!!!

Great photos!!


----------



## alitezar

All from Flickr


----------



## alitezar




----------



## Galandar

People are so modern, sexy and hot. I loved Tehran sooooo much :banana:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Galandar 

A cool pano of North East Part of Tehran and Central Tehran in the far center by Baraneh 










*TODAY PIX *

A cool Live Camera for today Sunday April 28th on Vali Asr Street, courtsey of Tehran24.com


----------



## alitezar

All pix form Flickr unless the source says otherwise 

Mahmoodiyeh Area










Pasdaran










Looking south from Tajrish










Darband in Tehran Mountains










Darabad in front of the Wild Life Museum


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's St. Sarkis Church





































Beautiful Taleghani Park


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Symphony Orchestra Practice Night


----------



## alitezar

The zctual concert night


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

In subway




























Filming In Tehran Suburbs



















In mountain trails


----------



## alitezar

Jumping over the fire, ione of the pre new year ceremonies










Haji Firooz, a New Year Tradiiton, very cool and cute 










Pix from last week


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

ZOHAR said:


> amazing pics!
> wish to visit Tehran


Thanks Buddy. Long time no talk. I hope that things are good. Talk to u soon


----------



## alitezar

Nikkodemo said:


> Interesting pics!!!
> 
> Great photos!!


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

From Flickr




























Central Tehran- Gisha Hills Area



















West of Tehran










Modaress Highway


----------



## Dolphin27

^^ Lovely Tehran 
Vali Ast Street has got such an amazing tree arch...


----------



## Taller Better

Such wonderful pictures!! Thanks for bringing to us!


----------



## alitezar

Dolphin27 said:


> ^^ Lovely Tehran
> Vali Ast Street has got such an amazing tree arch...


Thanks Dolphin. It feels great to take a walk in Vali Asr Stree, especially in summer when trees provide a huge shadow and cool breeze blows through them :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

Taller said:


> Such wonderful pictures!! Thanks for bringing to us!


Glad you liked them TB. Thank you


----------



## archy_

another nice set.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful pics alitezar  :cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR

alitezar said:


> Thanks Buddy. Long time no talk. I hope that things are good. Talk to u soon


yeah thanx
are u in Iran now?


----------



## ZOHAR

Alitezar,I have a question
Ive heard about a new law which forbidden "western" haircuts for guys
and now Im seeing this pics where guys are with long hair...
so whats gonna on?


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi Buddy,

No I'm not back yet. 
As for the guys with western hair cuts and girls with loose head scarves and short overcoats, government guards are not everywhere in the city to check/warn and in some cases if they resist, they arrest them. Plus even after all warnings people still come out the same way, which is very brave and great of them. 

But overall it's very sad to even have the dress code but you can never insult or resist the guards, if so they'll arrest you 



archy_ said:


> another nice set.





christos-greece said:


> Wonderful pics alitezar  :cheers:


Thank you both for the kind comments 

A nice music video


----------



## alitezar

View to North West










View to the East



















Detailed view of Central Tehran, a very dense area


----------



## christos-greece

Great tower & great skyline from top of it  Thanks alitezar :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're very welcome and thanks for the comment 

All pix from Flickr unless stated otherwise by the source

Highway passign underneath Argentina Square


----------



## alitezar

Newly Opened Cinema Azadi in Central Tehran










Near Tajrish Square










Vanak Square from above and some shots around the square


----------



## alitezar

Karimkhan Street and its Bridge in Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Memorial of Nichole Faridnee ,a Persian Artist


----------



## alitezar

Chitgar Park located 20 minutes west of Tehran, an amazing and huge park with various and very long byclycling paths. very popular spot


----------



## alitezar

oh this part is so much fun, you can go so fast in the middle of a huge hole more in the center and come back up


----------



## alitezar

SCROLL >>>>> Central Tehran and the old town in the center 










A computer shopping center


----------



## alitezar

A show in Tehran's Artist's House


----------



## alitezar

Flying Kite in the field near the Milad Tower


----------



## alitezar

A very famous Chain Dried Nuts Store in Tehran called Tavazo










Sometimes there are huge line ups outside of them specially on the weekends





































Sahar Bakery, a lovely place 











Here and there


----------



## kmartin

Argentina Square?What is it called in farsi? Tehran under sanctions still much better looking than some neighbour begging Unions for entry but major industry is textiles pulp?


----------



## Gorgon

Hey Alitezar very nice pics. A few questions for you: 1) This pre new year ceremony of jumping over a fire, when did it start? Is there a reason for it?









Boy, she sure can jump :cheers:

2) I noticed most women in your pics wear long coats, is this the dressing code you're talking about in some previous post? It looks cool, but nothing like having a choice... Edit. I read the explanation in the first page. It's the law, eh?

3) I read here that in gyms men and women work out at different times... You know, in North America there's a new movement where they have gyms for women only. Apparently, they don't like men staring as much as you'd think hno: Hehehe, but seriously in the Simpsons they even had an episode about it so it's no just in Iran (though, here is by choice)


----------



## Libra

kmartin said:


> Argentina Square?What is it called in farsi? Tehran under sanctions still much better looking than some neighbour begging Unions for entry but major industry is textiles pulp?


Argentina Square=Meydaan-e Arjantin

Anyways I'm glad you're banned, because you seem to spam every thread relating to Turkey with negative comments and them go to other Muslim country threads and talk about how it's better than Turkey. Honestly as an Iranian I can tell you the situation is better in Turkey, so get a life, although you probably return under a new nickname....

Back to the topic. Nice work as usual Ali


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Libra 



Gorgon said:


> Hey Alitezar very nice pics. A few questions for you: 1) This pre new year ceremony of jumping over a fire, when did it start? Is there a reason for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, she sure can jump :cheers:
> 
> 2) I noticed most women in your pics wear long coats, is this the dressing code you're talking about in some previous post? It looks cool, but nothing like having a choice... Edit. I read the explanation in the first page. It's the law, eh?
> 
> 3) I read here that in gyms men and women work out at different times... You know, in North America there's a new movement where they have gyms for women only. Apparently, they don't like men staring as much as you'd think hno: Hehehe, but seriously in the Simpsons they even had an episode about it so it's no just in Iran (though, here is by choice)


Hi Gorgon,

Below is the explanation and the name of the ceremony and celebration before our new year (First Day of Spring) which is called chaharshanbe suri 

There are more pictures of people jumping over the fire on page 85 


2) Yes those over coats are part of the dress code for women and it is the law, no matter what your religon or nationality is , women have to minimally wear a head scarf and those over coats that you see in the pix too.


3) I know as for the gyms because the government is so religous they don't let it to be for both genders but to be honest Persian Men Stare alot at women, not all of them but most of them do, so women prefer it to some extent too 










I hope I answered your questions


----------



## alitezar

Libra said:


> Argentina Square=Meydaan-e Arjantin
> 
> Anyways I'm glad you're banned, because you seem to spam every thread relating to Turkey with negative comments and them go to other Muslim country threads and talk about how it's better than Turkey. Honestly as an Iranian I can tell you the situation is better in Turkey, so get a life, although you probably return under a new nickname....
> 
> Back to the topic. Nice work as usual Ali


Che bahal , man nemidunestam ke shoma Irani hastin 

merci baraye hameye commentatoon


----------



## alitezar

A new song from one of my favorite singers, Benyamin Bahadori- He lives in Tehran






A fact you should know about Tehran is that driving in this city is crazy, cars come from any posible corner, people honk all the time, actually in Tehran you say hi to other people if you're driving by honking, or if you want to curse them :lol: 
The Taxi drivers..oh dear god. But the funny thing is that you think by the way they drive there should be thousands of accidents each day but the interesting thing is that's not the case since Persians are masters in driving and if you learn to drive in Tehran you can drive pretty much anywhere in this world :lol:

Also if a street has 4 lanes like the one below they make it 5-6 lanes, it's crazy and funny at the same time, just an adventure by itself. So if you are visiting Tehran you're better of not renting a car and get Taxis all over the city. Taxi fares in Tehran are so cheap and they are everywhere 24/7  

Below is a street in Central Tehran











Below pictures are from yesterday 

Tajrish square a very crowded square and the gateway to Northen Tehran, although it looks old and like a ghetto but it's somuch fun to hang out here and you see many cute girls and guys walking by and uyou can chill in many of the restaurants and fast foods nearby. Shop in the Bazaar and the market, visit a shrine nearby go to malls, people watch and get taxis and bus to all over Tehran from here 

Pix all from Flickr (By Monopoly) and Tehran 24





































Line up for Taxi


----------



## alitezar

I hope that Government guards don't give this lady a hard time since her dress is a bit revealing, those sick people


----------



## alitezar

Tajrish square shots from Tehran24


----------



## Metsada

^^ I see thanks, I became a little too enthusiastic, lol.


----------



## alitezar

Some new pix of Tehran's International by Dullahbank


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

From Picasa- Shots from last winter
































































Last winter due to heavey snow storms many flights were delayed and canceled




























Baggage Claim and Meeting Point Areas


----------



## Libra

Metsada said:


> I love Iran insanely? Hasta means ill in Turkish :lol: I can almost decipher what you're saying, so be careful guys! :jk:


Hehe

I'm crazy about Iran=Man divane Iranam

or 

I love Iran=Man asheghe Iranam


----------



## Libra

alitezar said:


> ^^ Akhe man ferk kardam akse masjede Istanbul tooye avataret boode shayad Turkish hasti :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TB for your kind comment. yes I hope that things change in a positive way too


LOL Harkas be avatar e man negah mikone fekre mikone man male torkieh hastam. Behtar hast ke man avaz konam. 

The new airport looks great btw


----------



## dlouval

Tehran International look very good.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you

New pic of Tehran Milad Tower by Alireza9092

It's fun to live close to the tower 










by arash_rk looking south


----------



## christos-greece

The view from the tower is great! The Airport looks new & very modern


----------



## Taller Better

A friend whom I work with just came back from a six week trip home to Iran! He had a
wonderful time.


----------



## JustHorace

As I see it, the Iranian society is already headed towards to secularism, as in Turkey. I don't know. It seems like it though. Nice pictures, BTW. Gotta love to see more.


----------



## Marco Polo

THE SCARVES MUST GO !!!!!!


----------



## Sabzweb

Rap video shot in the streets of Tehran (With English subtitles)

021 = Tehran's area code







A very very funny short clip from Iran (With English subtitles)







I'm Iranian (Faces of Iran)


----------



## alitezar

^^ Very cool videos Sabz. Thank you 



christos-greece said:


> The view from the tower is great! The Airport looks new & very modern


Thank you Christos


----------



## alitezar

Taller said:


> A friend whom I work with just came back from a six week trip home to Iran! He had a
> wonderful time.


Wow very cool TB. Thanks


----------



## alitezar

Marco Polo said:


> THE SCARVES MUST GO !!!!!!



It's eveyrone's wish especially women hno:


----------



## alitezar

dlouval said:


> Tehran International look very good.


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

Some Persian Music Videos

Singer is Rastin- song is called Zalem= Cruel






By Frashid Amin. Farda Ro Che Didi= How do you know what tomorrow brings......saying that you never know when your dreams coem true 






Jooliet- Boro Yeki Talabet- It's slang in Persian and I don't know how it really traslates to English 






And final one for this page is my most favorite track these days. 

By Navid & Omid (2 Brothers) farda ye rooze digast= Tomorrow is another day

Very lovely song and lyrics 









Tehran has so many paser by bridges over highways and wide streets. here is a passerby bridge in central tehran but has a photo art exhibition in it this time 

new pics from Tehrandaily


----------



## alitezar




----------



## Dolphin27

Wow lovely music videos and pix Alitezar 

I also really like the last clip too, very cool rhythm ....


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Residential Buildings Pool



















Rooftop Garden in Elahiyeh...looks so much like San Francisco


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A few Persian Models from Persian models and Bodazey


----------



## hellospank25

I like this guy so much, i wanna have sex with him :lol:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Not a bad taste at all 
He's cute but I like the last ones more...


----------



## Dolphin27

ooolala lovely pictures alitezar. Thank you


----------



## Locust

my impression is that persion youth both men and women look cool...


----------



## melbstud

I have been to tehran many times and I love it, the traffic is full on but nothign another big city doesnt deal from day to day but the people are hot, there are some who arent of my taste but very glamorous people and IKA is beautiful compared to THR but its far , im thinking that a train will service it? I want to visit in Autumn as I have done every season and the summer is bearable compared to Dubai, or Beirut. The models arent bad but I have met a much hotter guy here and hges Persian very sexy I have his pic but I think for confidentiality I will not put it up.

Kep them coming. Also does MAHAN fly to KUL via DXB now?


----------



## alitezar

Locust said:


> my impression is that persion youth both men and women look cool...


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

melbstud said:


> I have been to tehran many times and I love it, the traffic is full on but nothign another big city doesnt deal from day to day but the people are hot, there are some who arent of my taste but very glamorous people and IKA is beautiful compared to THR but its far , im thinking that a train will service it? I want to visit in Autumn as I have done every season and the summer is bearable compared to Dubai, or Beirut. The models arent bad but I have met a much hotter guy here and hges Persian very sexy I have his pic but I think for confidentiality I will not put it up.
> 
> Kep them coming. Also does MAHAN fly to KUL via DXB now?


Thanks for your kind coment. I am glad that you get to visit Iran often.
As for Mahan Air I have heard that it has started flights to KL but don't know the times yet


----------



## alitezar

Dolphin27 said:


> ooolala lovely pictures alitezar. Thank you


Thanks dear dolphin


----------



## amsincero1

I love Iran!!


----------



## hellospank25

From Flick Fancy penthouse apartments in tehran


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


>


Nice panoramic view :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you all 

A famous Persian Artists Exhibition


----------



## alitezar

Here and there from Flickr


----------



## alitezar

Darband Mountain Trails


----------



## alitezar

Here and there shots


----------



## alitezar

Homayoun Shajarian


----------



## alitezar

Wall Painting from Picasa


----------



## alitezar

Karting.. Yayyyy


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

From Flickr


----------



## alitezar

Tehran International.

The board to the bottom Left with the picture of the woman with Veil says that observing dress code is mandatory for ladies....very stupid anyhow...


----------



## dlouval

^^why observing dress code is stupid?


----------



## alitezar

^^ Because the government is asking and forcing women to have the same religous belifes as they do, while most women would have no veil if it was not for the dress code. 
So the whole dress code makes people fake it that they are religous which is very wrong In my opinion.


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> ^^ Because the government is asking and forcing women to have the same religous belifes as they do, while most women would have no veil if it was not for the dress code.
> So the whole dress code makes people fake it that they are religous which is very wrong In my opinion.


Totally agree with you alitezar  Some day the iranian goverment should change "little" that rule. We are in 21th century, almost in second decade... hno:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Christos I hope so too


----------



## Inkdaub

About the dress code...do women have to wear a scarf or will any head covering work? I'm assuming scarf because that's all I see.

More great pics, btw, I like the people painting that wall.


----------



## noonghandi

Hi,
I am a long time admirer, first time poster.
I love your blog.
Tehran has changed a lot since the last time I was there in 1982.


----------



## noonghandi

zendeh budd AliTezar.


----------



## christos-greece

I'm not a Iranian but sure is Tehran has change a lot since 1982, and i hope big changes (good of course ) to come...


----------



## archy_

more pliss


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Archy, I'll post more soon


----------



## alitezar

Hi all,

I had gone to Tehran for 2 weeks and just came to England for a short while. I had such a lovely time back home in Tehran. I will post my pix from my trip when I get back within a week.

Miss you all and look forward to talk to you all soon


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> I'm not a Iranian but sure is Tehran has change a lot since 1982, and i hope big changes (good of course ) to come...



Many Thanks Christos 

Tehran has changed soooo muh since 1982 and looks so much better now but the traffic is wow....


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> zendeh budd AliTezar.


Merci Noonghandi jan,

Khoshalam ke az axha khoshet oomad


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Vali Asr Square


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran Metro


----------



## alitezar

Tehran Metro


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## zygzak

Great photos of peoples on streets! Tehran seem's to be awsome place.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing pics alitezar as always :cheers: The airport is awesome -as i said before- very nice!


----------



## dlouval

Magnificent IKAirport is world class, Tehran Metro too


----------



## tehrancity

nice pictures man, what happened to all pykans ( persian pride:lol. Did u get any pic of Milad Tower?


----------



## Mara

Amazing!! T.V. always showed a very diffrent side of this country, but these pics really opened my eyes. It's just great.


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Amazing pics alitezar as always :cheers: The airport is awesome -as i said before- very nice!


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

tehrancity said:


> nice pictures man, what happened to all pykans ( persian pride:lol. Did u get any pic of Milad Tower?


In Tehran you can barely see any peykans but in smaller cities you can see them


----------



## alitezar

The remainder of my pics


----------



## ZOHAR

amazing pics!
Iranians are so similar with azeris


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Safaviyeh Bazar


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

I'll post more soon. Thank you


----------



## alitezar

ZOHAR said:


> amazing pics!
> Iranians are so similar with azeris


Thanks very much Zohar


----------



## cyfactor

Azaris are actually Iranians by origin, The country of repulic of azarbayjan was seperated from Iran by the Russians not a very long time ago.

By the way thanks for the nice pics alitezar.


----------



## avitold

*wow what a wonderful country!*

edited by Taller, Better

I am going to give you the benefit of the doubt, for the moment, that you have not started
this profile in order to make trouble. If you disrupt a photography thread again with a statement 
like that, you will be banned from SSC. These photo forums are based on mutual respect, so please
learn some.


----------



## Libra

Thanks Ali! Looks like you had lots of fun hopefully I will be in Tehran next summer. I love Tehran's tree-lined streets!

ps More Tehran pics are always welcome


----------



## christos-greece

Nice strrets of Tehran


----------



## Metsada

ZOHAR said:


> amazing pics!
> Iranians are so similar with azeris


Yes, because they lived together for centuries. 

@Alitezar.

Vali Asr street looks so lively! I wish I was there now


----------



## noonghandi

*great pictures*

About Azaris and Iranians,
Most Azaris are Iranians; some were converted to turks during the Ottoman times and some are turks but Azaris are mostly Iranians.
Azaris have ruled Iran for many years during the past imperial periods, just like other ethnicities that have ruled Iran.


----------



## oo0MIMAR0oo

PersPolis Sarvare Esteghlale


----------



## Marco Polo

Wonderful photos - thank you for sharing !!!!!


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all for your kind comments 

Here are some more pix taken by me.

I hope you enjoy them 



















Mellat Park


----------



## alitezar

A small zoo in the park


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Passport Control


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

I don't know why our plane was not linked with air bridge so we had to take the bus.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## Dolphin27

Wow lovely set of pix Alitezar. I just love this thread. I feel like I have already travelled to Tehran. Thank you


----------



## melbstud

Ali jan did ya take any photos of in the plane? I am so scare to fly Iran Air. Old plane.


----------



## christos-greece

Very Nice!


----------



## alitezar

Dolphin27 said:


> Wow lovely set of pix Alitezar. I just love this thread. I feel like I have already travelled to Tehran. Thank you


Thank you Dolphin. I am glad you like them


----------



## alitezar

melbstud said:


> Ali jan did ya take any photos of in the plane? I am so scare to fly Iran Air. Old plane.


I don't have pix from inside Iran Air now but no matter how old the plane is if it is maintained well, it is still safe. The service was very good as always in the plane and overall I liked it


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Very Nice!


Thank you Christos


----------



## alitezar

on the next page I'll post some new pix.


----------



## alitezar

Now back to daily life pix. This very cool picture is taken from 40000 FT from Tehran International Airport by Ahmet Akin Diler last week.
This is the phase I and they have not released the rendering for phase II yet.


----------



## alitezar

Now for a change I'm posting pix of some Iranian models less the scarf for girls. Designs on their shirt are ancient Iranian symbols, scripts and poems 

Iranians have very diverse looks, from typical middle eastern look to blonde hair and light eyes.

Note that these pix are taken outside of Iran. No way the gov. lets the girls dress like these in public. That's why girls wear scarf and overcoats out in the streets in Iran.


----------



## alitezar

Now some from Iran


----------



## alitezar

Homayoon Shajarian





































Nazanin Afshin Jam


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Another set of Persian models


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Idin


----------



## Dolphin27

Wow very cute guys and girls. I know some Persian people and they look same as the ones above, very hot


----------



## khoojyh

sorry for asking stupid question.... because i dont know how is the life for Iranian girl in Iran.

the fashion show was held in Iran? the Iranian girl can be wear like what the photo shown in above?


----------



## alitezar

^^ That's ok, the fashion show was in Los Angeles. In Iran gilrs can not go out to street without head scarves but once you are at home or indoors you can remove your veil and wear whatever you want and the dress code is only for when they go out to streets in Iran.


----------



## khoojyh

Alitezar, Thanks !!! 

i have another question to ask. how if the girl had took photo in house and published in public?


----------



## alitezar

it is totally ok. In Iran in all house parties and indoors all girls remove their veil and overcoat and wear whatever they want just like the pix above and it won't be a problem if the pix get posted online.

In Iran you can wear whatever you want but when girls go to street they have to wear an overcoat and a scarf on top of what they are wearing.

I know it sucks but no one can protest or say anything since governmnet guards are so powerful and they may jail people that's why no one says anything. Girls oppose the dress code by wearing loose scarves and short overcoats in the public


----------



## cntower

alitezar said:


> it is totally ok. In Iran in all house parties and indoors all girls remove their veil and overcoat and wear whatever they want just like the pix above and it won't be a problem if the pix get posted online.
> 
> In Iran you can wear whatever you want but when girls go to street they have to wear an overcoat and a scarf on top of what they are wearing.


I know exactly where your coming from with that. We got the same sort of issue here too. Most girls wear the traditional "Shalwar Qameez" on a normal day, with some covering there heads. But when these house parties/raves are on, it all comes off...and I mean all of it.

:nuts:


----------



## cntower

Btw nice pics...


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you



cntower said:


> But when these house parties/raves are on, it all comes off...and I mean all of it.
> 
> :nuts:


Aw cool :lol:


----------



## alitezar

By Shugs in Iran Forum

Gate of the National Garden, Sepah Ave.
This gate is built during the reign of Shah Reza Pahlavi as the main enterance to the military field of the army. later the place were changed into a national park and after sometime, some governmental buildings were erected in this place. This gate was considered as the symbol of Tehran, befor building the Shahyad monument in 1970.


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's mayor visiting the Milad Tower


----------



## alitezar

Duplicate


----------



## Marathaman

Great pics Alitezar!!


----------



## AR86

looks like making the deadline will be difficult. i heard the tower will be opened in eid al-fidr (1. october i think) but still looks like a huge mess


----------



## babalulu123

mercii aaz aakshaii ke gozashti alitezar jan, karet 20'e Biste!


----------



## christos-greece

Nice tower btw


----------



## hellospank25

Alitezar can you go inside an apartment in the tehran international tower next time you go to iran? i am sure if you ask the receptionist he will be happy to show you around the building and he will show you all the fancy facilities


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi,

Below is the website for Tehran Int'l Tower and check out the virtual tour it is amazing, it has the view of the whole unit as well as the view from the roof.

And below are some of its pix 

http://www.internationaltower.ir/

By Bayamim from Flickr


























[/QUOTE]

Pix from their website posted by Shugs


----------



## alitezar

AR86 said:


> looks like making the deadline will be difficult. i heard the tower will be opened in eid al-fidr (1. october i think) but still looks like a huge mess



I think so too


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Nice tower btw


Thank you 



babalulu123 said:


> mercii aaz aakshaii ke gozashti alitezar jan, karet 20'e Biste!


Khahesh mikonam Babalulu jan, damet garm


----------



## alitezar

Below pix are by Tooraj from Flickr

Tehran Mountain Trails, a very popular exrcise among Tehrani people, especially on weekends (Friday) in Tehran


----------



## shugs

melbstud said:


> Ali jan did ya take any photos of in the plane? I am so scare to fly Iran Air. Old plane.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20672120&postcount=565

Bear in mind these old birds are still in service with a fair few carriers, they just updated the interiors.


----------



## alitezar

Darband area, One of Tehran's main nightlife spots in the hear of mountains, filled with Cafes, restaurants and traditional restaurants among the creeks 

Not so busy during day time


----------



## alitezar

By Nadia










By Howard Lee1, looking to the south from west of Tehran, a smoggy day










Poonak, an area west of Tehran










In Tehran one of the easiest and cheapest way to get around is taxi, taxis are relatively cheap in Tehran and the way it works is that you have to tell your destination to the driver and see if he/she takes you or not like the pic below


----------



## Taller Better

As usual, great pics! I liked the outdoor cafe pictures the best!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics indeed alitezar :cheers: once again are great!


----------



## Marathaman

Great pics alitezar!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanaks Chris, TB & Marathaman for the kind comments 

Below are the pix from today at the grand opening of Beijing's Olympic, the Iran Team 

Even outisde of Iran, women athletes of Iran's team should have the scarf and the overcoat 


By AP



















By Fars News Agency



















By Henk En Gerrie










By Howard Lee1

Poonak area of Tehran at night










Golestan Shopping Centre in west of Tehran


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Even outside of Iran, women athletes of Iran's team should have the scarf and the overcoat


Yes i saw that


----------



## dlouval

Iran looks like its most advanced ancient civilization and advanced muslim country of the world. Why other muslim countries are poorer like turkey who fake european customs but they are not european? keep turkey out of europe


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi Dlouval,

Actually if it was not because of the sanctions against Iran by U.S. and others as well as the stupid government, Iran would have been in a much better place. That's why I think Dubai is in a much better place now and as for Turkey I have not ever been there but when I see the pictures, it looks like a very pleasant place.

Also thanks for your kind comment


----------



## Dolphin27

^^ Lovely pix as always alitezar


----------



## alitezar

Thanks dear dolphin


----------



## alitezar

by Howard Lee1


----------



## alitezar

By Dutchcap, he is so funny he calls this pic Iranian Spice Girls :lol:

This is the outfit that girls should wear when going to school and university.










Here are the pix from last week in Tehran, it was the 3d annual street skills show, very cool, I didn't know about this one :lol:


----------



## alitezar




----------



## Libra

^I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with you, but some of your points are flawed. Also, if any body has any issue and feels like making unrelated/provoking posts go do it somewhere else or start your own thread. This is a photo thread.

Can a mod please delete all off topic posts please.


----------



## alitezar

Sabzweb said:


> Turkey has never been "richer" than Iran, both countries have always, more or less, enjoyed the same wealth, Turkey enjoys a slightly higher GDP per capita at the moment thanks to tourist dollars and euros, while Iran is under sanctions and the her touristic potentials not fulfilled because of the Islamic nature of the government.


I totall agree with your point above as to why Iran has been struggling more and one of the main reasons is the lower tourist number due to the Islamic government restrictions.

Now if we all go back to photo related comments that would be much better.

Many thanks 



Dolphin27 said:


> Lovely Garden and very cool fligh attendant pix.
> Also I love the map above, now all pix make way more sense to me and I know the directions. Thanks


You are very welcome. I'm glad you liked them


----------



## Metsada

Sabzweb said:


> Also, Turkey is not "technologically more advanced than Iran" either.
> 
> Iran is self-sufficient in many industries, producing her own cars, TVs, computer parts, and military needs like tanks, helicopters, and even jets, while Turkey buys most of her industrial and military needs from her Western allies, not indigenous industries. For example, Iranian auto industry is the 16th largest in the world, producing one million buses, lorries and cars a year, and thousands of those cars (Iranian-made Samand) are exported to Turkey, Russia, Venezuela, and elsewhere.
> 
> Samand in Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samand in Turkey


Turkey's economy is not based on tourism, far from it :laugh: Shows how much you know about Turkey, or the Turkish economy. I'm not going to argue though.


----------



## shugs

khoojyh said:


> alitezer, i have few questions.
> 
> i am male.
> its ok for me to wear any style in Iran street? right?
> 
> for girl, how should a non-Iranian girl wear in order not to get fine from Iran government?


As everyone else has said... No shorts, trousers only, 3/4 lengths may get you in trouble or may not. No vests only T's. No ridiculous Hong-Kong hair styles... Typical tactic of being pulled over by any Iranian authority is to speak English and they will leave you alone because they see you as hassle.. I've gotten out of a lot of speeding/traffic offences that way


----------



## shugs

AR86 said:


> i dont think we can defenitly know that most women who wear full veil were waerin mini skirts back in the 70s
> of course many are just faking it to adapt to the new system but i think approximatly 40 - 50 % of the tehranians are really religious (thats what i think i have observed so far every time im there) because you are right north is rich center east and west is middle class and south is poorer, but we shouldnt forget that the south part isnt a small part of the city plus there are still people from the middle class who are not just faking it.


Hey Ahmad 

I don't think there is anything wrong with Iranians being religious (not that I'm saying that you are claiming that).. Everyone has a right to believe in what they want to. It does not mean that religious people necessarily support the government. We know where there power lies: Shahid families, devout Seyyeds, IRGC, fundamentalists, Qom, Esfahan to an extent and of course the religious working class who wanted the IRI instated in the first place, they revolted in favour of the Islamic Republic thinking it would be similar to the socialist movements the world was seeing according to their promises at the time... However the working class will always move in the direction they believe will help them the most hence why Ahmadinejad won in such a landslide as mayor of Tehran he regularly gave 'income support' to poor families and his presidential manifesto had promises to radically increase wealth in the poor South of Iran bringing in new technologies for irrigation etc. 

We know that they removed the traditional power structures in society in order to protect themselves from future revolt i.e. emasculating the Bazaari's traditional power who could change governments at their whim... I have even encountered a liberal mullah who said to me when asking about hejab 'what is the difference between the hair of a random woman in the street or the hair of my mother?' Though this was on Kish lol.

As with 'faking it' the women in my family (we're all non-Muslims) conform to hejab just to be left alone by the 'fashion police' and authorities but also be left alone by the young Iranian male with their 'matalaks', insisting they take a ride in their car and so on. So to everyone here, there is very good reason for any Iranian woman to conform to the rules because it is the law hence it does not mean anything if they completely cover up (since it could be an Iranian woman who is part of a religious minority and ultimately wants to be left alone by the authorities) or a respectable woman who is not in the mood for constant 'come ons' from Iranian lads, seriously it can be similar to how Italian men hassle women in the street, even in the depths of downtown, Bazaar, Rah Ahan, Shapur, Javadieh etc. or in north Tehran: Vanak, Tajrish etc. In the Bazaar particularly where it is completely packed most women regardless to what they are wearing or being with their husbands get felt up.

Anyway I'm not arguing with you just expanding on your point


----------



## shugs

Khanrak said:


> All these photos seem to only focus on rich and liberal Iranians. By the looks of this, you'd think every girl in Iran dyed her hair blonde, and jabbers away on her gooshi while trying to sit down in her tight jeans after hitting the slopes. This may be the life of a rich Iranian girl, but thats not really depicting the whole truth. You can make any country look Westernized if you just show pics of rich people.


For a start, we call mobile/cell phones: Hamrah.

There are pics from majority of Tehran.. Hey *Alitezar* post some pics from Bazaar and Cyrus Street, the oldest parts of Tehran right downtown and lets see the difference, all you will see is more black chadors.

Also we have a photo forum full of threads for you to enjoy, with several different aspects of Iranian society and Iranian locations, just follow this link

In fact here is a thread made by a Herbicide, Scottish forumer who visited Iran for the second time and stayed in Rah Ahan, S. Tehran and worked his way North in the pics... Exactly what you want to see 2nd Iran Visit Norouz 2008



> Not that there is anything wrong with showing "the other side of Iran," but these photos really aren't representative of the true Iran. Yes, I have been there too. Iran is still a country in which 72% of people believe Islamic Law protects human rights*, and where 77% of people believe Sharia promotes a fair judicial system,* 73% also believe it reduces corruption and crime*. So again, I think it doesn't do anybody justice to show only one small side of the coin. I know none of your pictures expressly contradict any of those facts, but I think that, judging from most peoples comments, people are coming away with the idea that all Iranians seem to be Westernized and fashion conscious youngsters who are choking under an unpopular political system, and that obviously is not the truth since the above figures do not only represent the views of old villagers.
> 
> *http://www.gallup.com/poll/109072/Many-Turks-Iranians-Egyptians-Link-Sharia-Justice.aspx (figures are for respondents who had an opinion about the role of Sharia - about 90% of people that were asked).


So you moonlight as an anthropologist of Iranian society? I know girls in the poorest and most religious of families who have saved $300 for a nose job. Do you have a poll to explain that? Did you ever get the feeling while you were in Iran that people are generally very suspicious of what they say and who they talk to..? everyday at least one mouthy taxi driver will state 'they have eyes and ears everywhere'... tho they cannot even enforce basic traffic laws... they strike the notion of invincibility into the minds of everyone born in their society... Combined with the lack of non-bias education in Iran it is impossible to get fair poll results, let alone it being an extremely unreliable form of data collection and analysis in the first place... One can find a poll to prove anything... 87% of people agree to that :| 

As I have already said in the post above, there is nothing wrong with an Iranian or whoever else to have their faith, in fact it's a good thing, everyone has a right to their faith.. and in Iran if you are born into a religion, especially Islam, then you are exactly that for the rest of your life even if you choose not to believe anymore. But because they are Muslim does not mean they support the current regime who is destroying every Iranian's livelihood with economic mishandling. Read my post above it applies to your post too.


----------



## AR86

@ shugs

dont get me wrong mate, it wasnt my intention to claim anything, khanrak was debatting with ali whether alis pics are good representations of iran or not. so all i wanted to say was that hes not completly wrong. not every1 visiting this page is iranian or was at least there for once, so the impressions they absorb here is the only guide they have and for a non iranian it is easy to have a wrong idea about tehrans citizens/ iranians in general when just watching this pics. 
thats all my comment was supposed to say. 
tehran is a modern city with modern thinkin people but not everyone is automatically not religious 
(please keep in mind: im not on anyones side, i for myself am religious (islam) but doesnt mean im defending the gov and trying to tell everyone off when critizising them) 
alis pics are great but if i wasnt iranian myself and had never visited iran before i would think that all young terhanians are trying to escape the system and that the only people who believe in the IR is the gov n no1 else. i know that being religious doesnt necessarily mean u r a gov supporter that wasnt my point, my point was just to make sure that pple visiting this site dont get the impression that the majority of irans citizens are forced to be muslims, still the majority are muslims by free choice. 
thats all im sayin.just to make it clear: im not pro IR n not pro western, not contra IR or even contra western. 

 and what i dnt want most is to make this debate more politically or religious. 
its just a 100% photo thread which i really enjoy because it keeps my memories of my beloved iran fresh.

ahmad


----------



## shugs

I know and I agree... the majority of the population of Tehran and Iran at that are just trying to get on with their lives and in a society that has had three major revolutions in 70 years a lot of people have just stopped caring and sharing their opinions... they just want to be left alone.

One problem is a woman with the most of her hair out and a tight monto is more eye catching than a woman in a chador in the background


----------



## alitezar

Merci Shugs for answering the Qs.

As for me, I am posting these pix as I have mentioned on the first page to show the other side of Iran. There are enough pix of religous people and government guards protesting against U.S. and the government supporters on the web so I don't need to add on that.

Plus alot of the pix are street level and a mixture of people religous and non religous in all parts of Tehran.

Shugs I have pix of Bazzar & Central Tehran all around this thread 



This is a lovely vide from Googoosh, the most famous female Persian singer, this clip is great because it covers some of hermost famous songs.
She was banned from singing after the revolution and after 22 years back in 2000 she moved to states and is continuing her awesome work from there.
When you see her younger in the clips those are during Iran shah's time before the revolution and it brings back great memories for everyone


----------



## AR86

as i said keep doin what u r doin as for some people here its awaking memories


----------



## alitezar

Some videos from parties in Tehran. 

In Iran there are no night clubs, after the revolution the government closed down all discos and clubs in Tehran and all other cities, we only have house parties, which can be really fun and below are mixture of clips from some parties in Tehran and some Misc. clips.

It's a shame since if Tehran has night clubs it would have been one of the best places since many Tehranis are amazing party people and I am one of them 

Plus you can see how Persians dance, it's a different style from the west.

In Persian weddings when the bride & Groom want to cut the cake single girls dance with the knife first without and try to get money from the groom before passing the knfie to him, it's an interesting thing and in below clips you can see them











Tehran house parties











An excellent Persian Dancer






Some girls cruising in Tehran streets and listening to Persian Rap song :banana:






In most Persian parties in middle of the night usually they play 3 or 4 Arabic songs too and it becomes so much fun 






Back to Persian songs 






I love this one so much too. European dance & techno are so popular in Tehran


----------



## Dezfuli

*TEHRAN MAP*

Alitezar Khan,
Mashalleh, Your works is brilliant. I lived in Sarcheshmeh and Shapoor Mokhtari nieghborhood. any Day pictures from south of Tehran?:nuts:
Merci Alitezar.:banana:
Let's enjoy the sprite of Iran Zameen and people. Zeluse polititions will not last and remember Maman Bozerg always told us "Az Ghoreh you can make Halva if you stay patient". I advice after looking at ALITEZAR pictures close your eyes and think about Ferdosi, Hafez ,Saadi and Molavi and Baba Taher and Abou Sina and all tallented humans in IRAN,They are alive in our sole and we are all one. :grouphug: 







alitezar said:


> In the map below I have marked main territories of Tehran, Northern Tehran, East, West, Central and South from Tehran.ir
> 
> *1. Northern Tehran: *Wealthy areas , Upper Class
> *2. East: *Middle Class
> *3. West:* Middle Class and Upper Middle Class and Wealthy closer to the North East Corner and center of the area (shahrake Qarb)
> *4. Central Tehran:* Middle Class
> *5. South:* Lower middle class, poor areas in the further south and south end tips of the city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the name of major neighborhoods of Tehran Metro area from Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had already posted these pix but I thought it's good to paste them here with the map
> 
> by Kaveh Seyedhamidian
> 
> Tehran at night
> 
> To the East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Tehran area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Area of Northern Tehran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Centre looking south, Southern part starts further down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Tehran


----------



## Sabzweb

Metsada said:


> Turkey's economy is not based on tourism, far from it :laugh: Shows how much you know about Turkey, or the Turkish economy. I'm not going to argue though.


I never said Turkey's economy is solely based on tourism, but Western tourism makes up a large potion of Turkey's GDP, which is a privilege Iran lacks due to politics.

Anyways, lets stick to photos.


----------



## alitezar

Dezfuli said:


> Alitezar Khan,
> Mashalleh, Your works is brilliant. I lived in Sarcheshmeh and Shapoor Mokhtari nieghborhood. any Day pictures from south of Tehran?:nuts:
> Merci Alitezar.:banana:
> Let's enjoy the sprite of Iran Zameen and people. Zeluse polititions will not last and remember Maman Bozerg always told us "Az Ghoreh you can make Halva if you stay patient". I advice after looking at ALITEZAR pictures close your eyes and think about Ferdosi, Hafez ,Saadi and Molavi and Baba Taher and Abou Sina and all tallented humans in IRAN,They are alive in our sole and we are all one. :grouphug:


Salam,

Merci baraye commentetoon, ba arze mazerat bishatre azhaye male jonoobe tahran tooye thread male bazar area hast va hamashoon pakh hastesh tooye thread va nemidunak kodoom safhe hastesh.

Vaghan harfe shoma doroste va az advice maman bozorgetoon kheily khosham oomad. she is so right. Thanks for sharing those precious words of advice.

Kheily ham khosh oomadin be in forum.

Keep in touch


----------



## hellospank25

i did some dvd shopping the other day online and i bought 10 iranian movies :yes:

the one i liked the most was the fifth reaction










the other ones i bought were
-two women
-the hidden half
-unwanted woman
-Leila
-Cafe Setareh
-Gray
-Women's prison
-One night
-jews of iran (documentary)


----------



## christos-greece

Night shots of Tehran ^^^^ are so beautiful! Very nice :cheers:


----------



## babalulu123

alitezar postat haarf nadare, mercii


----------



## alitezar

Fireworks in Tehran last night for a religous holiday.
The tower is not finished yet but soon will be 





































The beautiful freedom monument in west of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

hellospank25 said:


> i did some dvd shopping the other day online and i bought 10 iranian movies :yes:
> 
> the one i liked the most was the fifth reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other ones i bought were
> -two women
> -the hidden half
> -unwanted woman
> -Leila
> -Cafe Setareh
> -Gray
> -Women's prison
> -One night
> -jews of iran (documentary)


Aw very cool. I know two more very cool movies too, one of them is called ceasefire just like the Persian version of the Mr. & Mrs. Smith, which is so cool.
The other one is Tofighe Ejbari (Forced success) very cool one too.
Are you Iranian as well?

Thanks buddy



christos-greece said:


> Night shots of Tehran ^^^^ are so beautiful! Very nice :cheers:


Thank you Chris


----------



## alitezar

babalulu123 said:


> alitezar postat haarf nadare, mercii


Merci babalulu


----------



## Dolphin27

alitezar said:


> Some videos from parties in Tehran.
> 
> In Iran there are no night clubs, after the revolution the government closed down all discos and clubs in Tehran and all other cities, we only have house parties, which can be really fun and below are mixture of clips from some parties in Tehran and some Misc. clips.
> 
> It's a shame since if Tehran has night clubs it would have been one of the best places since many Tehranis are amazing party people and I am one of them
> 
> Plus you can see how Persians dance, it's a different style from the west.
> 
> In Persian weddings when the bride & Groom want to cut the cake single girls dance with the knife first without and try to get money from the groom before passing the knfie to him, it's an interesting thing and in below clips you can see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehran house parties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent Persian Dancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some girls cruising in Tehran streets and listening to Persian Rap song :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In most Persian parties in middle of the night usually they play 3 or 4 Arabic songs too and it becomes so much fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Persian songs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one so much too. European dance & techno are so popular in Tehran


Lovely pix and very cool videos Alitezar. Especially the wedding ones. Thank you :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

"Fifth Reaction" movie was in Cannes Festival?


----------



## babalulu123

more pictures from yesterday

from tehrandaily


----------



## hellospank25

alitezar said:


> Aw very cool. I know two more very cool movies too, one of them is called ceasefire just like the Persian version of the Mr. & Mrs. Smith, which is so cool.
> The other one is Tofighe Ejbari (Forced success) very cool one too.
> Are you Iranian as well?
> 
> Thanks buddy


I am Italian


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy tehraaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## noonghandi

*check this site out*

to watch movies, music videos, and tv series, please check this:
www.arianworld.com


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> to watch movies, music videos, and tv series, please check this:
> www.arianworld.com


Merci noonganhdi for the site, it's a very good one


----------



## alitezar

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy tehraaaaaaaaaaaaaan


Lovely pix, thanks very much


----------



## alitezar

hellospank25 said:


> I am Italian


very cool


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> "Fifth Reaction" movie was in Cannes Festival?


Sorry, I'm not so sure, but it might have been since Neeki Karimi movies are always in the Cannes as well. She is a very famous actress.


----------



## alitezar

Merci babalulu baray axha



Dolphin27 said:


> Lovely pix and very cool videos Alitezar. Especially the wedding ones. Thank you :banana:


You are very welcome Dolphin, I'm glad you enjoyed them :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

sarbaze tabarestan said:


>


Really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Dezfuli

Agha Sarbaze Tabarestan Dastet Dard Nakoneh, awesome Pix. great choice. I am assuming that "Emami" and "Deghan" are local Phatographers. Do you know that they are amatures or professionals? Either way they know how to capture the moments. 
By the way, it is interesting, Nowrooz is not celebrated as majestic any longer, the religious events are over trump the Nowrooz. Thank you for sexceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee PIX.


----------



## cyfactor

> Originally Posted by noonghandi
> to watch movies, music videos, and tv series, please check this:
> www.arianworld.com




noonghandi jan, Thanks for the link, But the site doesn`t allow me to download the movies, It says that I don`t have the privilage to download the movies, Do you know what I must do to be able to download the movies? Thanks for the link anyway.


@alitezar

Thanks for the wonderfull pics again. Terekoondi keh...:cheers:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

Dezfuli said:


> Agha Sarbaze Tabarestan Dastet Dard Nakoneh, awesome Pix. great choice. I am assuming that "Emami" and "Deghan" are local Phatographers. Do you know that they are amatures or professionals? Either way they know how to capture the moments.
> By the way, it is interesting, Nowrooz is not celebrated as majestic any longer, the religious events are over trump the Nowrooz. Thank you for sexceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee PIX.


lotf dari agha dezfuli!i think they are locals!and i think they are professionals.
i have take the pics from www.jamejamonline.ir


----------



## Aecio

Cool pictures from the tower!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



cyfactor said:


> @alitezar
> 
> Thanks for the wonderfull pics again. Terekoondi keh...:cheers:


Merci


----------



## noonghandi

cyfactor said:


> noonghandi jan, Thanks for the link, But the site doesn`t allow me to download the movies, It says that I don`t have the privilage to download the movies, Do you know what I must do to be able to download the movies? Thanks for the link anyway.
> 
> 
> @alitezar
> 
> Thanks for the wonderfull pics again. Terekoondi keh...:cheers:


cyfactor aziz, you need to sign in to download everything you see on the home page. you also can download or watch most of the archived ones. Only the movies that have been archived for a long time need some special privillages.
They have instructions on how to get the special privillages. I think donations or number of posts on the site gets you additional privillages.


----------



## cyfactor

Thanks bro, I`ll try again, It sure looks like a good site.


----------



## alitezar

pix by Ninara from Flickr

In Niavaran Park Tehran























































Darband 










New pix by Aria Mehr  Parts of Central Tehran

Tehran tower, A.S.B buildings and Vanak park in the view


----------



## alitezar

Near Vanak Square


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

]


----------



## noonghandi

great job as usual. I love to see these daily photos of Tehran.


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics alitezar  keep it up!


----------



## AR86

hi ali, 
do u have pics of mini city? 
i love that area, the official name of that area is shahrak mahallati i think but people call it "mini city". it would make my day if i could see some pics of that place. ive got family living there and i always use to spend some quality time there when im in tehran,my heart kind of refused to leave that place so its still there i guess  
....unfortunatly im not really into taking pictures.....


----------



## Cani

someday I'll visit that city ... looks great


----------



## teh_endeshe

AR86 said:


> hi ali,
> do u have pics of mini city?
> i love that area, the official name of that area is shahrak mahallati i think but people call it "mini city". it would make my day if i could see some pics of that place. ive got family living there and i always use to spend some quality time there when im in tehran,my heart kind of refused to leave that place so its still there i guess
> ....unfortunatly im not really into taking pictures.....


Mini city no longer exists, if you was to go back to same area you would see nothing but high rises, and apartments. last summer I passed through the area going to lavasan and saw nothing but apartments. Its very similar to the pic below. 









And ali thanks for all your effort in keeping this thread alive. thanks for your hard work.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Nice pics alitezar  keep it up!


Thanks buddy 



noonghandi said:


> great job as usual. I love to see these daily photos of Tehran.


Merci noonghandi



Cani said:


> someday I'll visit that city ... looks great


Thanks  It'll be very fun to visit.



teh_endeshe said:


> And ali thanks for all your effort in keeping this thread alive. thanks for your hard work.


Kheily mamnoon 



AR86 said:


> hi ali,
> do u have pics of mini city?
> i love that area, the official name of that area is shahrak mahallati i think but people call it "mini city". it would make my day if i could see some pics of that place. ive got family living there and i always use to spend some quality time there when im in tehran,my heart kind of refused to leave that place so its still there i guess
> ....unfortunatly im not really into taking pictures.....


Aw cool, I used to go there alot too. Also there was a very nice amusement park there too. I'll try to see if I can find some online


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Thanks buddy


You welcome


----------



## Gordion

Alitezar, thanks for your hard work


----------



## shugs

noonghandi said:


> to watch movies, music videos, and tv series, please check this:
> www.arianworld.com


ArianWorld used to be really good but a year or so ago they started asking for donations in order for one to get full access to their content...

So I switched back to www.persianhub.com also a good one! :banana:


----------



## alitezar

Gordion said:


> Alitezar, thanks for your hard work


Thanks buddy


----------



## rock-a-fella

Tehran is so beautiful!!


----------



## noonghandi

Shugs, I agree PersianHub is a good one too, but is not as extensive as ArianWorld.

By the way, I have a favorite new Persian band called Abjeez (sisters in street dialect)
Here is one of their videos,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YEm...ee-video-clips/160834-abjeez-barab-barab.html


----------



## alitezar

rock-a-fella said:


> Tehran is so beautiful!!


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> Shugs, I agree PersianHub is a good one too, but is not as extensive as ArianWorld.
> 
> By the way, I have a favorite new Persian band called Abjeez (sisters in street dialect)
> Here is one of their videos,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YEm...ee-video-clips/160834-abjeez-barab-barab.html


Abjeez are great. I like them so much


----------



## alitezar

More pix by Aria Mehr

Central Tehran




























]


----------



## alitezar

Iran zamin, Shahrake Gharb


















Atisaz


















neighberhood near vali asr square,


----------



## Dolphin27

alitezar said:


> pix by Ninara from Flickr
> 
> In Niavaran Park Tehran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darband


Very nice park pix


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Dolphin


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome 


alitezar said:


>


I noticed now that the bridge ^^ is new. Isnt it?


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi Chris,

This bridage has been around for many years as I remember, you can see the bridge at the end of the below pic, the above shot is taken from under it 










Below are pix from the area of Lavasan, a very rich suburb of Tehran located about 20 KM North East of Tehran. 

I don't have pix from Tehran mansions in this thread but they have the same look as the ones in Lavasan


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> ^^ Hi Chris,
> 
> This bridge has been around for many years as I remember, you can see the bridge at the end of the below pic, the above shot is taken from under it


OK


----------



## Marco Polo

Wonderful!!

If it weren"t for the scarves, you would think it was some European country.



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gordion

Interesting house designs, i can't made up my mind, which one shall i buy?


----------



## noonghandi

From what I have heard, the prices in Tehran are unaffordable. In some neighborhoods, the houses are even more expensive than San Francisco.


----------



## Deanb

wow, Tehran looks really interesting, and people there r really good-looking and very stylish!


----------



## ZOHAR

woooooooooooooow
amazing houses!


----------



## Metsada

Very nice houses indeed. I take this one


----------



## l'eau

wow, tehran looks better than i supposed to be
tehran is really nice city!


----------



## alitezar

ZOHAR said:


> woooooooooooooow
> amazing houses!


Thanks Zohar


----------



## alitezar

Metsada said:


> Very nice houses indeed. I take this one


Good choice Metsada


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> From what I have heard, the prices in Tehran are unaffordable. In some neighborhoods, the houses are even more expensive than San Francisco.


Hi Noonghandi, yes, Tehran is freaking expensive to buy any property at. Apartments and houses start from $200,000 USD to over 8 milllion :nuts:


----------



## alitezar

Marco Polo said:


> Wonderful!!
> 
> If it weren"t for the scarves, you would think it was some European country.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Marco Polo for your kind comment


----------



## alitezar

Deanb said:


> wow, Tehran looks really interesting, and people there r really good-looking and very stylish!


Thank you, if it was not for the dress code (scarfs and overcoats) people would be more stylish 



l'eau said:


> wow, tehran looks better than i supposed to be
> tehran is really nice city!



Thanks for your comment


----------



## Silverhawk

beautiful pics, the girls, the park, the avenues, and this fantastic neighborhood plenty of many kinds of architecture styles.

Great pics..

Excellent thread.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much 

Here and there in Tehran,all from Flickr

By Howard Lee










By leila Zakerin










By Kurt Hectic, West of Tehran




























T.V. & radio Building










Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar

More Central tehran by Kurt Hectic



















View from Mountain Trails










By Kiamanas










George Clooney Posters advertising for Omega can be seen around Tehran, the government is against anything western and I wonder how they allowed his bilboards in highways 










Tehran does not have manty mosques it has mostly community centres but you can find some mosques here and there, like the one I found in the below pic. Nothing impressive like Istanbul mosques










Tehran looking from souther tip of Central Tehran to North


----------



## alitezar

By Ammosavi























































By Destiny


----------



## alitezar

From Daily life




























By Noushin Afrashteh










The fromer King's Main Palace's Garden Entrance










By Psion










By mm frosting


----------



## alitezar

West of Tehran from Daily life





































Pizza Night by Stabucks venti, one of the lovelies Pizzas in Tehran










By Yewco at gas station










Bazzar








\


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's International Flower Expo by Roses9


----------



## Metsada

alitezar said:


> Tehran does not have manty mosques it has mostly community centres but you can find some mosques here and there, like the one I found in the below pic. Nothing impressive like Istanbul mosques


That is interesting alitezar, I wonder why that is. Also, I've read that about 7 million Iranians gather in mosques on fridays, whereas in Turkey this number is 24 million. Turks appear to be more religious, which I personally find very surprising. The same is also observed by Turkish tourists who have traveled through Iran. I don't know if it's true, but it comes as a surprise to me.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, even for Firday prayers they all go to the grounds at the University of Tehran campus and surrounding areas in Central Tehran since there is no huge mosue, but they are building one in Central tehran but may take many years to complete.


----------



## Sabzweb

Metsada said:


> That is interesting alitezar, I wonder why that is. Also, I've read that about 7 million Iranians gather in mosques on fridays, whereas in Turkey this number is 24 million. Turks appear to be more religious, which I personally find very surprising. The same is also observed by Turkish tourists who have traveled through Iran. I don't know if it's true, but it comes as a surprise to me.


Ironically, before the revolution, Iranians, living under a secular system, were more religious than Turks, Egyptians and and many other peoples in the region. But thanks to the Islamic Republic mixing religion with politics, and its failed attempts at shoving religion down the people's throats, more and more Iranians have been turning away from religion in the last 30 years to a point that mosque attendance in Iran is lower than any other country in the region nowadays. In other words, the masses in Iran, unlike the masses in Turkey and other secular countries in the region, are no longer romantic about religion because they've seen and experienced what happens when religion is no longer a personal issue, and it becomes a public issue.


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics once again alitezar :cheers:


----------



## Metsada

Sabzweb said:


> Ironically, before the revolution, Iranians, living under a secular system, were more religious than Turks, Egyptians and and many other peoples in the region. But thanks to the Islamic Republic mixing religion with politics, and its failed attempts at shoving religion down the people's throats, more and more Iranians have been turning away from religion in the last 30 years to a point that mosque attendance in Iran is lower than any other country in the region nowadays. In other words, the masses in Iran, unlike the masses in Turkey and other secular countries in the region, are no longer romantic about religion because they've seen and experienced what happens when religion is no longer a personal issue, and it becomes a public issue.


Thanks for the info, makes sense of course.


----------



## noonghandi

By the way, Iran's population has become one of the best educated people of the world. Maybe that has something to do with the fact as well.


----------



## AR86

noonghandi said:


> By the way, Iran's population has become one of the best educated people of the world. Maybe that has something to do with the fact as well.


??? what??? 
these are big words. would mean that religious people are bad educated. well thats not true. the 7 million who go to the universities for friday prayers are not the only religious people in iran. not goin to friday prayers is not a sin and why iranians dont go there is simple, friday prayers are also used for political speeches and iranians experienced how it is when politicians use the religion for their own interests.and how corrupt these people are. its not the religions fault neither the peoples. its the result of using religion for the wrong interest. thats it.
people rather pray at home. 

so its not because of losing any "romantic" feeling or because the education grade of the people.


----------



## Dezfuli

To: Metsada, AR86, Noonghandi and Sabzweb
There are over 8-10 Islamic sect in Turki with small percnts of them has Shia routs, Majority Sonni. Turki Mosque goers and Mosque activities in Turki are similar to Orthodox Christion Church. Mosque goers in Turki specialy Soffie sects participate in discussions, debate and prayer with singing poetries also dancing. One can say open minded Islam. Clergies in Sonnie sect still have touch of control over mass, only in political activities. Do not forget bombing in Istanbool and Ankara by radicals. IRAN Shia ISLAMIC Doctrin was stablished to preserve IRANIAN NATIONALISIM from Sonnie Arab Islamic GOVERMENT (KHALIPHEH). Sonnies do detest Shia as of Catholics detest Luthrens and same as Main stream Jews detest Orthodox Jews. World now has bigest Religion Ashe Reshteh one can Imagine. AR86, put it very nicely, "people rather pray at home" if I may add The knowledgable ones and inlighted one are doing that.
Shia clergy use Iranian poverished population slave to thier massage of Murderdom, sympaty, Fear and personal-guilt in past and present. Pahlavi Dynesty was similar to 13-15 century rulers they honored Islam but not Clergy massage. In all due credit,There are few highly knowledegable and open minded Iranian Shia clergy exist as of today and also past, which they do not wear Ammameh, ABBA and Reesh, DO NOT NEED THEM. Simply Ignorance is friend of any Dark religion and knowledge is inlightment to any bright religion. AR86, remember we Iranian people are Stylish and very Romantic how could we not control this habbits to leak into our religion practices? Like Style, it is matter of Cycle friends. Omaer Khiam has great poem about this.


----------



## Dezfuli

Alitezar Jon,
Great pictures from central and south west of Theran.
How great, I can see the face of Hard working and kind hearted middle class Iran as I remember. 
I am great fan of your site.
Please forgive me for my response I posted in your site on religion. 
Thank you for your generousity.


----------



## Metsada

Dezfuli said:


> There are over 8-10 Islamic sect in Turki with small percnts of them has Shia routs, Majority Sonni.


Hi Dezfuli,

Some estimate the shia population in Turkey at 30%.. it's not a small population..


----------



## Maipo Valley

tehran looks good.


----------



## noonghandi

alitezar said:


> Tehran has couple of churches but St. Sarkis in Central Tehran is the most famous one. These are the pix from yesterday, a special event going on in the church but I don't know how to translate it to English.. sorry
> 
> Government still requires women to have their veil on in the Chruch as well. it's crazy but .....
> 
> Also Tehran had another huge snow fall yesterday and the rest are pic of the city and people
> 
> This pic below is from flickr by Simon White


I just wanted to clarify something about the number of churches in Iran.
Tehran: I don't know the exact numbers, but I know there are at least 6 Assyrian churches of different denominations (catholic, protestant,...).
I don't have the count for Armenian churches. There were a number of Farsi speaking churches before the revolution as well. I don't know what happened to those.
Ormieh: my father has take picture of 112 churches in this city and surrounding villages before he left the country. All these churches were Assyrian churches. I don't know the number of Armeinan churches in this area either.


----------



## Metsada

Omid_Sultani said:


> It's not richer or more advanced, but it's rich & advanced. It has billions of dollars investments and no sanctions, so in that sense Turkey is a wealthier nation yes 100% correct.


See pm Omid


----------



## christos-greece

^^ pic is awesome


----------



## alitezar

niroohawaii said:


> ^^do you have any other cities in iran besides tehran? why dont you creates threads for other iranian cities?


Hi there,

No, beaucse each city has so much to see & Do that they take their own threads and I would not have enough time to do it 



noonghandi said:


> beautiful pictures as always. In the picture taken from Hilton hotel, the road must be Parkway, isn't it?


Thank you. Yes, it is Tehran's Parkway 



Metsada said:


> Wonderful pics


Thanks Metsada


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Musical Water Show in Mellat Park looks awesome! Is there a video to "listen" ?



Thank you, I think there was a video somewhere but I can't recall now, if I find it I'll post it for sure. 

Thanks 



Dolphin27 said:


> Wow lovely shot from the Park and the hotel


Thank you Dolphin


----------



## alitezar

By fyasavoli, Pictures from the Face off Event in Tehran University


----------



## alitezar

Persian Johnny Depp :lol:
She looks cute too 



















By Tonimaum F

View from Tehran's Esteghlala (Former Hilton) to the North West Corner










By Mantis75, Near Tehran's Bazar in South of Tehran. Looks like a ghetto but is so much fun to browse around Tehran's Main Bazar in South pf the city


----------



## alitezar

Here and there by Kurt Hectic










Beautiful water canals (Joob in Persian) in Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## systema magicum

Very interesting pictures, thank you a lot
it seems that Athens has a sister city in terms of urban development


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

This thread is one of the most enjoyable threads of SSC!


----------



## Marco Polo

Wonderful pictures!!!

The city has magnificent mountains just next door. Such a good combination.


----------



## christos-greece

Persian "Captain Jack Sparrow" :lol:


----------



## hellospank25

alitezar said:


> By fyasavoli, Pictures from the Face off Event in Tehran University


isn't she showing a bit too much hair?


----------



## Libra

^Probably, but other than the police I'm sure nobody really cares LOL. If the government had it their way women wouldn't be able to show even one strand of hair like they tried when they introduced the hijab law in 1980.

Btw, Ali I figure out about so many festivals/events in Tehran that I've never even heard of from your thread LOL.


----------



## noonghandi

These kids are trying to stretch the limits as best as they can without friction.


----------



## Habfanman

Thank you alitezar, very beautiful! I would love to visit Iran, I hear that the people are among the friendliest and most hospitable in the world and Tehran looks wonderful.


----------



## Gordion

More lovely pictures, thanks again.


----------



## alitezar

systema magicum said:


> Very interesting pictures, thank you a lot
> it seems that Athens has a sister city in terms of urban development


Thanks very much,

Yes, I always thought that how simillar Tehran's urban setting is with Athens. They look so much like each other 



Kafkas said:


> This thread is one of the most enjoyable threads of SSC!


Thanks Kafkas 



Marco Polo said:


> Wonderful pictures!!!
> 
> The city has magnificent mountains just next door. Such a good combination.



Thanks Marcopolo


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Persian "Captain Jack Sparrow" :lol:


You are so right buddy :lol:



Gordion said:


> More lovely pictures, thanks again.


Thanks veyr much Gordion


----------



## alitezar

hellospank25 said:


> isn't she showing a bit too much hair?


Hi there,

I think Libra answered your Q very well. Government guards are not everywhere so it's just a matter of taking a chance and yes she is showing so much hair compared to their standards and I truly admire her being courageous and brave 



Habfanman said:


> Thank you alitezar, very beautiful! I would love to visit Iran, I hear that the people are among the friendliest and most hospitable in the world and Tehran looks wonderful.


Thank you so much, I hope you'll get to visit and turst me you'll have so much fun there


----------



## Dezfuli

*Face Off/Tehran U*

We are wittnessing the pioneers, Iran Futur, my hat off and many cheers to these brave young people. :banana::rock::cheer::applause: Any Picture from Bazare Sabsi miadan. Place I used to drive my Grand ma to buy fresh Vegie and Fruits.


----------



## alitezar

^^ aw that's very cool, I hope so too. The place you mentioned I don't know where exactly it is since Bazar area is so huge but if I find any pix from that place I'll be sure to post it here for you 

Here and there Tehran pix from Flickr










Hi, Meow


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Motaharsadat




























Homayun Shajrian, a very famous singer and his dad is the most famous persian traditional music singer










His dad, Mr. Shajarian


----------



## alitezar

Outside one of Tehran's fast foods, restaurants get very crowded at night in Tehran and are so much fun to hang out there


----------



## alitezar

Another Traditional Music Concert























































by Maryammomeni










Neeki Karimi, a very famous persian actress driving by











So cute and small


----------



## alitezar

by Kurt hectic










by Kamrooz63










by Victoria Wood, tourists relaxing by the creek










Tons of magazines there are in Tehran and are so much fun to read










by Adamizad



















Tehran Carpet Show


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice once again.....


----------



## intensivecarebear

I think this is the best thread on skyscrapercity. From the pictures it really seems like people are enjoying their lives the best they can in spite of all the political & social problems.


----------



## noonghandi

intensivecarebear said:


> I think this is the best thread on skyscrapercity. From the pictures it really seems like people are enjoying their lives the best they can in spite of all the political & social problems.


You have noticed something I have been missing for 27 years. Even though I had to live through the revolution and the first couple of years of the war, I never felt threatened and never stopped having fun. Trust me, it won't be long for anyone, even a stranger, to start having fun in this lovely city; people are the greatest asset of this great city.


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Very nice once again.....


Thanks buddy


----------



## alitezar

intensivecarebear said:


> I think this is the best thread on skyscrapercity. From the pictures it really seems like people are enjoying their lives the best they can in spite of all the political & social problems.



Thanks very much 

Yes, despite the government problems, people in Tehran try to enjoy life as much as they can and it indeed is a fun city, the only thing it does not have is night clubs because of the gov. again.


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Thanks buddy


Welcome... I will expect more pics :cheers:


----------



## Dolphin27

alitezar said:


> Hi, Meow


such a cute shot


----------



## Aryamehr

Thank you for showing these pics.

I wish I could be in Iran right now and live there. Hopefully one day this stupid islamic regime will be destroyed and Iran's former glory will restore


----------



## alitezar

^^ My pleasure buddy.

I guess it's a wish for all Iranians and I hope iot comes true soon one day and Iran goes back to its old glory and high place in the world


----------



## alitezar

Next page for more pix


----------



## alitezar

Looking from North West corner of Tehran from Tochal heights to the East of Tehran, pic by musschafield

House & Apartment prices in these areas of the city start from $300,000 to over $4 Million USD



















Niavaran Park Cafe










Cool design










Central Tehran

Hafte Tir Square a very famous square in Tehran with so many shops by Mamzi










by Motahrsadat, people crossing in a Tehran sqaure










by brown road


----------



## alitezar

A day at Tehran's Domestic Airport


----------



## alitezar

40th Annual Iran's Armenian and Iranian Christian Athlete's Olympic Opening in Tehran, Last night.

There are many Armenian origin people & chrisitians living in Iran & they are the only groups that their girls do not have to wear scarves while playing but they all have to wear it outside in public like everyone else


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

persian women are the most beautyfull country on earth!:nuts:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Some Persian guys are hewwwt too, but girls are prettier  :lol:
Also thanks for the cool pic you posted in the above post 

Some Tehran pix

By Konrad212

Tehran's Main T.V. Station Campus in the Centre of the city. The big building I think is a library and a small mosque next to it










Elahiyeh & Fereshteh Areas










Zafaraniyeh & Velenjak










Cental Tehran in a smoggy day










Tehran's Underground Art work




























Milad Tower visible at the top end of the pic


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics alitezar :cheers:



sarbaze tabarestan said:


> mer30


WoW! That city is Tehran?


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

yes do u see the smog?its a huge problem in winter!!!
they have seriously to do something against ir!somedays u get some bad headaches


----------



## noonghandi

Thank you Sarbaze tabarestan, beautiful pictures of people and places in Tehran.
Everything looks so beautiful, I may decide to come back and stay.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

do u miss this too brother!


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

but maybe this


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan




----------



## sarbaze tabarestan




----------



## sarbaze tabarestan




----------



## sarbaze tabarestan




----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ

edited..


----------



## AR86

alitezar said:


> Milad Tower visible at the top end of the pic


 nice pic ! smoggy but nice!!!!! 
because this is shahrak mahallati, ive got family there. its funny because they live in the building in the front of the pic!! its called borj-e arsh


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

bogota buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh
tehran yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## christos-greece

Yeap both cities are great!


----------



## noonghandi

Is that old building Bagh-shah?


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

parlamant in tehran


----------



## alitezar

^^ Regarding the pix from Iran's Parliament and

For information for visitors of this thread:

In order to work for govenrment in Iran, such as parliament, senate etc you have to be either religous and be a government supporter. Even if you're not religous, you have to pretend you are in order to work for gov. 
Before the revolution, educated and well presented people were present in Iran's parliament now it's in the hand of mullahs and gov. supporters.

Women can also work in gov but they have to cover themselves with full black veil called Chadors. in the middle pick some women are sitting in the front row to the left.

Also pictures of former and present supreme leaders of Iran have to be installed in all offices in Iran and shops as well as some restaurants. It is a requirement by the government


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> In order to work for govenrment in Iran, such as parliament, senate etc you have to be either religous and be a government supporter. Even if you're not religous, you have to pretend you are in order to work for gov.
> Before the revolution, educated and well presented people were present in Iran's parliament now it's in the hand of mullahs and gov. supporters.
> 
> Women can also work in gov but they have to cover themselves with full black veil called Chadors. in the middle pick some women are sitting in the front row to the left.
> 
> Also pictures of former and present supreme leaders of Iran have to be installed in all offices in Iran and shops as well as some restaurants. It is a requirement by the government


Thanks for the info


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

yep very sad!but new generation of iranians are turning more and more nationalstic rather than beein religious first!
Maybe soon alitezar will be tourism minister!i will vote u brother!


----------



## AriaMehr

from flickr,


----------



## alitezar

^^ yes, these are the slogans painted on the walls near Karmikhan Street by Government guards and nobody dares to protest these signs and or try to erase them.

Aria Mehr age lotfan oon 2 ta akse male shoar ro bardari manon misham chon momkene ke dobare political discussion shoroo beshe baraye hamin man aslan akse shoarhaye khiyaboonaye Tehran ro tooye in thread nemizaram.

Merci


----------



## AR86

hi ali joon nice pics as ususal!



alitezar said:


> Before the revolution, educated and well presented people were present in Iran's parliament now it's in the hand of mullahs and gov. supporters.(


well thats not really true mate. the expert council is 100% in the hand of the mullahs but in the parliament are alot of members who are not mullahs and its not necessary to be one if u have ambitions to join the parliament.
doesnt matter if we like mullahs or not in this point we have to be fair and mention that the mullahs in the parliament are well educated aswell. everyone who joins the religious institutions in the city of qom can dress like mullahs but if u wanna be a "big shot" and reach parliament even mullahs have to be "more" than just islamic students, f.ex. former president Khatami holds a B.A. in western philosophy from an ordinary university (so we can be sure that its an earned degree and not bought  ) and the studies in the islamic schools in qom are not that easy someone told me.they have courses lectures examinations etc etc. they dont only study islam there but history and politics aswell. 
and the non-mullahs in parliament are very well educated, just google some of them....the current president holds a PhD in civil engineering, ali larijani the parliament speaker and maybe the candidate for the next presidential elections holds a B.Sc. in computer science and a M.Sc. + PhD in western philosophy aswell and published books about Immanuel Kant, just to name few parliament memebers and i dont need to mention that universities from iran arent that easy and have high standards what means that earning a degree there lifts your profil.

so just to be fair we have to admit that for becoming a parliament member in present iran u still need to have a high educational backround. even if their acting isnt right it doesnt make them unsophisticated and not educated. for iranians education always was and still is a top priority. doesnt matter if they are mullahs or normal guys. 



alitezar said:


> Women can also work in gov but they have to cover themselves with full black veil called Chadors. in the middle pick some women are sitting in the front row to the left.(


this is i think great! which country in the mid east can say that without lying?? u hardly find women in the parliament in these countries but iran has women representing its country. even the fact that they have to wear chador (even mantoo is not enough there) is not that important considering the fact that having them there at least is a much much more important progress compared to other countries in the mid east and even few countries in more eastern regions. 

its not only in politcs but in every life /work area we can find more and more women establish themselves and improving themselves ( i think it was here that i saw women working in the modern traffic system office, and my uncle who works as an engineer in tehran told me that they have alot of women working and improving in the company he works for, just to name an example.) 
thats a fact we can be proud of but at the same time we or let me say iranians in general, should maintain this and try to open more doors for our women.

its a pity that these kind of things are not being mentioned in the western media. maybe people here in the west would treat iranians better if they would know this.

anyway great pics ali! keep it up mate !


----------



## niroohawaii

^^Down with USA? 

I dont see why you Ariamehr and Alitezar have to curry favours with Americans here. Iranians are free to write or state what they like, nobody who is positioned 10000 km away should have a problem with it.


----------



## niroohawaii

AR86, I also know that in Iran more women study in universities than men unlike many countries of the world including western countries whose media very often malign Iran unnecessarily, including (believe it or not) for lack of "women's rights" when they dont even have parity in higher education for females in western countries themselves.


----------



## tmac14wr

What gorgeous pictures and gorgeous women. Persian women are so exotic looking. 

I had no idea Tehran looked like this. Please excuse my ignorance, but I always thought Iran was mostly desert, etc. I'm glad you posted these pictures, now I see how Iran really looks!

I may have incorrect information, but is it true that alcohol is not allowed in Iran?


----------



## niroohawaii

Alitezar dadash do me a f avour. Post more yummy mouth watering pics of Iranian cuisine. Kabobs of all types.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

alitezar said:


> by Behrooz


Thats a very nice architecturekay:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you


----------



## alitezar

AR86 said:


> hi ali joon nice pics as ususal!
> 
> 
> 
> well thats not really true mate. the expert council is 100% in the hand of the mullahs but in the parliament are alot of members who are not mullahs and its not necessary to be one if u have ambitions to join the parliament.
> doesnt matter if we like mullahs or not in this point we have to be fair and mention that the mullahs in the parliament are well educated aswell. everyone who joins the religious institutions in the city of qom can dress like mullahs but if u wanna be a "big shot" and reach parliament even mullahs have to be "more" than just islamic students, f.ex. former president Khatami holds a B.A. in western philosophy from an ordinary university (so we can be sure that its an earned degree and not bought  ) and the studies in the islamic schools in qom are not that easy someone told me.they have courses lectures examinations etc etc. they dont only study islam there but history and politics aswell.
> and the non-mullahs in parliament are very well educated, just google some of them....the current president holds a PhD in civil engineering, ali larijani the parliament speaker and maybe the candidate for the next presidential elections holds a B.Sc. in computer science and a M.Sc. + PhD in western philosophy aswell and published books about Immanuel Kant, just to name few parliament memebers and i dont need to mention that universities from iran arent that easy and have high standards what means that earning a degree there lifts your profil.
> 
> so just to be fair we have to admit that for becoming a parliament member in present iran u still need to have a high educational backround. even if their acting isnt right it doesnt make them unsophisticated and not educated. for iranians education always was and still is a top priority. doesnt matter if they are mullahs or normal guys.
> 
> 
> 
> this is i think great! which country in the mid east can say that without lying?? u hardly find women in the parliament in these countries but iran has women representing its country. even the fact that they have to wear chador (even mantoo is not enough there) is not that important considering the fact that having them there at least is a much much more important progress compared to other countries in the mid east and even few countries in more eastern regions.
> 
> its not only in politcs but in every life /work area we can find more and more women establish themselves and improving themselves ( i think it was here that i saw women working in the modern traffic system office, and my uncle who works as an engineer in tehran told me that they have alot of women working and improving in the company he works for, just to name an example.)
> thats a fact we can be proud of but at the same time we or let me say iranians in general, should maintain this and try to open more doors for our women.
> 
> its a pity that these kind of things are not being mentioned in the western media. maybe people here in the west would treat iranians better if they would know this.
> 
> anyway great pics ali! keep it up mate !


Thanks for the info AR86


----------



## alitezar

niroohawaii said:


> Alitezar dadash do me a f avour. Post more yummy mouth watering pics of Iranian cuisine. Kabobs of all types.


I thought it's better if they are on one page. In the photo section of the Iran Forum I have created the same thread, if I find pitures of foods, I'll update that one too


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> Is that old building Bagh-shah?


I don't know. sorry...Does anyone know. I know it's called Tehran's Gate (Darvazeye Tehran).


----------



## noonghandi

I don't remember where, but I remember reading an article about UNESCO trying to copy Iran's literacy program all over the third world. According to the report, Iran progress in this respect has been unprecedented.


----------



## alitezar

tmac14wr said:


> What gorgeous pictures and gorgeous women. Persian women are so exotic looking.
> 
> I had no idea Tehran looked like this. Please excuse my ignorance, but I always thought Iran was mostly desert, etc. I'm glad you posted these pictures, now I see how Iran really looks!
> 
> I may have incorrect information, but is it true that alcohol is not allowed in Iran?


Thank you and I'm glad you liked the pix.

Yes, Alcohol is not allowed in Iran, so all planes that land in Tehran, instruct and remind passengers not to take alcohol with themselves to the country.

But people smuggle drinks in Tehran, and in some parties they have drinks but if government guards find out they can go to jail, which is so sad.


----------



## alitezar

Most Iranians are huge fans of football. There are twp major teams in Tehran called Esteghlal known as the blue team and Persepolis, known as the red team.
When they have matches in Tehran in Azadi Staium that seats 100,000 people, the city gets carzy in the west end of Tehran that the Stadium is located.

These are the pix from yesteday's match. I am not a football fan so I don't care who wins 

Also it's very sad but women are not allowed in the games because the government does not allow them to, but whatcan you do. Only in some major international games they can have a small section.
Also in Iran girls and guys schools are separate until they go to university


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Some people's looks are just funny :lol:


----------



## alitezar




----------



## Ecocacm

¿Oye una pregunta? (sin ofender, solo curiosidad).
Por lo que me parece no pueden ir mujeres al estadio. 

It hears a question? (without offending, only curiosity). Reason why it seems me cannot go women to the stage.

Iran is done a quite interesting country to me. Greetings from Mexico.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi there,

I answered your question in post 2543 right above the pic


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks ^^


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> I don't remember where, but I remember reading an article about UNESCO trying to copy Iran's literacy program all over the third world. According to the report, Iran progress in this respect has been unprecedented.


You mean Iran is a 3rd world. I don't think so since it's very advanced in some aspects even from U.S. and Canada.....


----------



## Dezfuli

*Iran Parliment and Goverment*

Shah Pesar Alitezar Joon, Great pictures as usual and footbal pictures are mezmorizing. Vow you can feel the sprit of Iranian Men (CAN'T SAY ABOUT IRANIAN WOMEN THERE WERE NONE PRESENT). 
AR86, ARIAMEHR, AZIZ, there is no contest that Iranian population in any sectors are well educated. Russian revolution leaders were all well educated also, today we can see what is happening to socialist society. 
Iran goverment upper echellans (Pishanee- Mohree, Look at thier Pishanee if they have the Mark they are original-core) are from old Toodeh Partee that changed into Shia-Islam and helped the revolution. They modle the goverment and Parliment like old Russia (pollitzburoe), for example if you want goverment loan for your business you must grow a bear (Shadow one not nesserary a long one in old Russia they wear Nero Jackets), to be in upper position you must have alliance and Ghassam to fight to death for Shia-Islamic Pollitzburoe, Like old Russia yes they give women position which never I MEAN NEVER interfiered with major goverment decisisons. Iranian people are in strong grip of these group and they will not allow them to be totaly free. They know, they are in Minority global Islamic world (REASON THEY ACT SO DEFENSIVE), Shia is consider Heratic by Sonnie and Saudees are so afriad due to Shia at Ghom wants part of the Pie in Holly-Mekka. So, one can see, as soon as Religouse is applied in politics, Ladies and Gentelman look out. In Daneshgahe Shanghool and Manghool in Ghom (Theological Shia University) yes they are getting modern and allowing wider social courses but still vast majorities are students that are trained to be Rozeh Khaun for keeping population depressed and Sad rather than Happy and proud. Welcome to Iran society of Ashe Reshteh.
Iranian must say "No thanks we can run the country with out Crying to Imam Hossien and Reza. They must say, Our hearts is Privet sanctuary to our believes. As of imamzadeh Mosques, Churches and Temples Iranian must say: we go there when we want to, How often we go there is no body bussiness . Most important they should tell Molleh's, do not tell me what to do, if I have questions about ASHURA AND TASUAH, I will call you don't call me. *Freedom is universal religion of Humanity any other religions are the branches of it. Because the God is the simbole of the Freedom.* :ancient::hm::lovethem:


----------



## alitezar

^^ very well said and nice 
Thank you


----------



## Ecocacm

alitezar said:


> ^^ Hi there,
> 
> I answered your question in post 2543 right above the pic


Thanks I did not realize, is that not much English, so I do not read everything.

by the way tread of persian boy and persian girls is very good.


----------



## Ecocacm

.........


----------



## alitezar

Ecocacm said:


> Thanks I did not realize, is that not much English, so I do not read everything.
> 
> by the way tread of persian boy and persian girls is very good.


That is totally ok.

After you asked the question, I thought That's a very good question and I should add the response on the first post.

Thanks buddy


----------



## Dezfuli

*Iran parliment and goverment*

Thank You
I am glad some one agreed to my observations.:banana:

Alitezar, Forgot to ask you Who won the game? Persepolis or Esteghlal? Looks like the Red shirts were more jubilant than Blues!:horse:


----------



## Silverhawk

Excellent Thread!!! It Really tries tyo make us think about what is the real IRAN!..This thread must keep showing and breaking down our paradigms toward Iran stylife and conditions.

Greetings form Monterrey, Mexico.


----------



## Aecio

Jeez i had no idea that Iran looks like this.
Really nice thread and very good pictures, like silverhawk said this breaks the idea that most people have of beautiful Iran.
Greetings.


----------



## noonghandi

alitezar said:


> You mean Iran is a 3rd world. I don't think so since it's very advanced in some aspects even from U.S. and Canada.....


3rd. world is not demeaning term. It related to the rest of the world that does not belong to the eastern or western blocks, originally.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

edit


----------



## alitezar

Dezfuli said:


> Thank You
> I am glad some one agreed to my observations.:banana:
> 
> Alitezar, Forgot to ask you Who won the game? Persepolis or Esteghlal? Looks like the Red shirts were more jubilant than Blues!:horse:


You're welcome.

I think they were equal 1-1


----------



## alitezar

Silverhawk said:


> Excellent Thread!!! It Really tries tyo make us think about what is the real IRAN!..This thread must keep showing and breaking down our paradigms toward Iran stylife and conditions.
> 
> Greetings form Monterrey, Mexico.


Thanks very much for your kind comment 



Aecio said:


> Jeez i had no idea that Iran looks like this.
> Really nice thread and very good pictures, like silverhawk said this breaks the idea that most people have of beautiful Iran.
> Greetings.


Thank you 



noonghandi said:


> 3rd. world is not demeaning term. It related to the rest of the world that does not belong to the eastern or western blocks, originally.


ok, sorry I think I misinterpreted it. Thanks :0


----------



## alitezar

One of my most favorite songs by Rezaya and Others. Very nice rhythm and very popular in Persian parties 






New pix by ossia

Tehran from Tochal Mountain Trail










A vedning machine in the mountain trails




























Glass Museum










Golestan Palace










in a Park


----------



## alitezar

When you walk in the streets you see many girls like this fixing their veil










In a Cafe by Ossia



















Snacks


----------



## alitezar

Crazy rush hour in subway










by Persian



















by Ossia


----------



## alitezar

by Lily


----------



## alitezar

from Flickr





































Central Bank Building


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


>


Awesome night pic :drool:


----------



## noonghandi

^^It really does look beautiful and vast.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, it's so impressive



christos-greece said:


> Awesome night pic :drool:


Thank you


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome :cheers:


----------



## tehrancity

From Flickr
























on top of milad tower


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

these highrises next to milad tower need glass outfits!!!now they look like sowiet type of buildings!
buttehran has first to solve its traffic projects!!


----------



## alitezar

OMG, lovely pictures Tehran city. Thanks very much


----------



## oo0MIMAR0oo

The Red Army of Asia. Persepolis is the most famous and popular football clubs in Asia


























Perspolis sarvare esteghlale :bash:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Age doost dari mituni ye threade estghlal vs persepolis tooye Sky Patoghe Iran forum baz koni


----------



## alitezar

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> these highrises next to milad tower need glass outfits!!!now they look like sowiet type of buildings!
> buttehran has first to solve its traffic projects!!


Yes, they surely do, I hope they build nice buildings close to it


----------



## Dolphin27

^^ Lovely pix alitezar. Thanks


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Dolphin


----------



## alitezar

Hi all,

Tehran's Milad Tower finally opened last night but will be open to public in about 2 months. It's the 4th tallest telecommunication tower in the world.

Below are pix from final stages of construction to the opening ceremony from yesterday.

Enjoy :cheers:


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Polo games in Tehran, Polo was first originated from Iran


----------



## alitezar

Some here and there Tehran shots

by Dimopot










by Nicolas, an ATM Machine


----------



## alitezar

By Kurt Hectic

Water canals in Tehran called (Joob) they are in most streets and trees are planted in them, which makes a very nice sound as well.



















A poster of a movie that I think seems funny :lol:


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Azadi Monument


----------



## alitezar

Here and there


----------



## deniielvold

*wow*

such a graet society, such a tyren government.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

u see this pic ....
in 2 years it will double and soon there will be no mountain any more with that speed they are building!
damn tehran is growing too fast!i was 5 years not in tehran and some areas u didnt recognize...

all iranians and especial tehranis should watch this video and u will see what the risk of such buildings is .....
http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...=19&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## ZOHAR

Im tired to say but WHAT AMAZING NATION!


----------



## Galandar

I wish Iran was secular


----------



## Denoordrotterdammer

I think there's a lot of misconception in the world concerning Iran. And a lot of that misconception is due to American propaganda. But Iran has a long way togo regarding human right! Especially for women, homosexuals and political antagonists.
But in my opinion the western media has to do better and more objective job portraiting Iran. 

Iran is a nation with a lot of potential but it has to overcome big obstacles


----------



## pogo_mieze

^^

+1


that video about earthquakes... are there any preparations like construction restrictions etc...?


----------



## niroohawaii

portyhead said:


> You're right skin is so unnatural. :lol:


Are you saying being nude is preferable since it's natural?


----------



## niroohawaii

alitezar said:


> What a wierd comment dude hno:
> 
> They should wear whatever they like, it's none of our business, plus Dolphin meant how cozy it is that they are looking outside to the tower and he did not comment on their clothes at all.


You're saying they should go nude if they like it's none of our business?




> The fact that Iran has a dress code for women is sick enough so we don't need to add more to that. It's very sad that all women have to pretend that thay are religous and put on scarves out in the streets while they don't belive in any of it  Plus those are not western clothes, they are just regular clothes and we should stop labeling anything revelaing as being western.


There should be a dress code for men too, as there is in Islam. Why do you call it sick enough? In most countries that's how it is, there is SOME dress code, unless you think most countries are sick enough. Do you have any surveys telling us most Iranians aren't religious? How can we believe one person's words as representative of the entire nation of Iran, a land of great historical, scientific, cultural importance in annals of world history. 

Those are regular "western" clothes, and its true that mostly in western countries did we first see 'revealing' clothes being worn in the main. Some of their "colonies" adopted their styles though.


----------



## niroohawaii

alitezar said:


> by Nicolas
> 
> Tehran subway


Tehran subway is very "modern", I think it's on par with some of the best in the world. Surely its better than anything in the region. 

There are so many "westernized" regimes in the neighbouring region of Iran/Tehran, yet they are unable to match Tehran's standards of subway/mass public transportation, it makes you wonder if the hype about secular regimes drummed in the west is true. 

From the evidence its anything but true.

Three cheers for Iran, Tehran and its great brotherly people.


----------



## niroohawaii

Denoordrotterdammer said:


> I think there's a lot of misconception in the world concerning Iran. And a lot of that misconception is due to American propaganda. But Iran has a long way togo regarding human right! Especially for women, homosexuals and political antagonists.
> But in my opinion the western media has to do better and more objective job portraiting Iran.
> 
> Iran is a nation with a lot of potential but it has to overcome big obstacles


I agree American propaganda is devillish. They just cant stand that some other country makes progress but snubs their domination! 

I dont agree Iran needs much improvement in human rights. It is the nation that came up with it, certainly not a country where paedophile political parties are allowed along with drugs and prostitution.


----------



## Dolphin27

Lovely pix alitezar. Thanks


----------



## Dolphin27

alitezar said:


> Pix from Last Night's StreetStyle Competition and the winner is going to be sent to Brazil for the World Competiton in Street Style


Very nice shots and very high quality pictures. The camera person is very good at taking the pix


----------



## Dolphin27

alitezar said:


> And the winner is Pedram Abdolvand


What a cool prize


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Dolphin. Yes I totally agree that the photographer is very good 



ZOHAR said:


> Im tired to say but WHAT AMAZING NATION!


Thanks buddy


----------



## alitezar

A computer mall in Tehran, so many advertisements as well as a huge rattatooli in the middle :nuts:


----------



## Taller Better

A computer mall! Looks crazy busy!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, it is 

In a ski resort in Tehran, I don't know which one though, since we have 3 and it's not too clear in the pic.










Milad Tower




























Shahrake Garb area, a very rich area in west of Tehran houses & condos start from $600,000 USD to over $8 Million USD


----------



## alitezar

The eastern side of the Shahrake Garb 










Hemat Highway going from East to the West of Tehran










A beautiful park near the tower










Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar

More Central Tehran



















The crane of the tower at night from the Sky Dome


----------



## alitezar

Mr. Galibaf, the mayor of Tehran, he was recently ranked #8 in the top 10 mayors of the world.

here are the links 

http://www.citymayors.com/mayors/tehran-mayor.html

http://www.worldmayor.com/


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> A computer mall in Tehran, so many advertisements as well as a huge rattatooli in the middle :nuts:


Very nice indeed :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris


----------



## noonghandi

Amazing computer shop, comparable to Fry's or the East Asian malls


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

iranians are computer freaks!


----------



## christos-greece

^^


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

pic from user tehr_ir








:cheers:amazin pic love the colors and the spirit


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

*tehran tochal telecabin*









































tehran tochal telecabin


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you S.T. for the pix. that pic of the highway by Tehr-IR is so cool 



TEHR_IR said:


>


----------



## noonghandi

Telecabin, easy way up the mountain.


----------



## AriaMehr

Jamshidieh Park,


----------



## christos-greece

sarbaze tabarestan said:


>


Really awesome


----------



## AriaMehr




----------



## AriaMehr

some pics of student demonstration at Tehran college campus,


















ahmadinejads picture set on fire,




































Live FREE or DIE!


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

this girl is sexy!dynamic,active,wild,sexy....ufffff 
a girl i like


----------



## Nainawaaz

I would love to see some pics from tehran Zoo....also, are there any planned urban developments in tehran and the surrounding areas? It seems that most of the housing are in high rise and mid rise structures.


----------



## alitezar

Very nice pix Ariamehr. Thank you. Also the demonstration pix were interesting.



AriaMehr said:


> Jamshidieh Park,


----------



## Mussoda

^^ I don't know why, but the garden gives North East Asian feelings.

* ps.. sincerely I hope, good luck to Iranian fate.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

nice


----------



## christos-greece

Demonstration pics are very interesting...


----------



## Mavey

christos-greece said:


> Demonstration pics are very interesting...


Students uprising in Tehran.We got our ass k*cked.

Some of the leaders.


----------



## Mavey

More demonstration pics.


----------



## alitezar

In Iran you are better off not to protest against the government at all. Sometimes it can get even worse that's why people do not risk protesting any more 

But that's ok guys let's not post any more protest pix since it might turn political.

Thank you


----------



## babalulu123

those pics are kinda old now.. u should see the protest that was in the summer, i was there but couldnt take pics


----------



## AriaMehr

Some street art fromm\ flickr,


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for the pix


----------



## D.D.

Iranian girls are beautiful :yes:


----------



## UMSHK

That's brave! I hope none got executed! That would be horrible!


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

:nuts:iranian girls are the hottest on earth!
man i have to go to iran ............


----------



## christos-greece

iranian girls will be more hottest without the "burga"


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

yeah man would love to see them in hot pants............
and then love parade in tehran loooooooooooooool


----------



## AR86

i found this pics in flickr. they are taken and posted by an american singer who traveled to iran to do some research about the country and its people. 
i found them very interesting especially the comments wrote by him under the pics. they are diffrent compared to the picture of iran made by the west. so i just post the links so you can read the comments yourself. i think its very refreshing since most comments here tend to one sideness. 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2578603523/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2579433146/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2578579415/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2579408614/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2578576737/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2579407612/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2578574723/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2579358994/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2579572508/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2579558192/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2578600027/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2579410768/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2578575687/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2579407346/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2578573975/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2578549005/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2579380602/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2579380534/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2578548279/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexterhaven24/2579380224/


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> iranian girls will be more hottest without the "burga"


Thanks Chris

But Iranian women do not wear burka at all, only some Arab people living in the southern part of Iran by Persian Gulf do that and apparently it's their custom but Persian women don't, which is good 

That girl in the pic had covered her face so if they take her picture, the government guards won't figure out who she is and arrest her because that's what they do


----------



## alitezar

AR86 said:


> i found this pics in flickr. they are taken and posted by an american singer who traveled to iran to do some research about the country and its people.
> i found them very interesting especially the comments wrote by him under the pics. they are diffrent compared to the picture of iran made by the west. so i just post the links so you can read the comments yourself. i think its very refreshing since most comments here tend to one sideness.


Thanks for Sharing


----------



## alitezar

2nd Annual International Food & Health Expo held in Tehran's Mellat Park last Friday


----------



## alitezar

So cute


----------



## alitezar

Tehran at night


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

]


----------



## alitezar




----------



## Taller Better

Keep the nice pics coming! A friend of mine has just gone home to Iran for a few weeks holiday. Somewhere in the north, I believe.


----------



## LSyd

neato.

-


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

what are they building there


----------



## alitezar

^^ I don't know but the one to the left is just empty land and I don't know what plans they have for it.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics :cheers: Keep them coming alitezar kay:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 



Taller said:


> Keep the nice pics coming! A friend of mine has just gone home to Iran for a few weeks holiday. Somewhere in the north, I believe.


Very cool TB. Thanks 



LSyd said:


> neato.
> 
> -


Thanks


----------



## uranus

alitezar said:


> I wanted to share this song that I am really enjoying these days
> 
> It is by Nooshafarin a very famous Iranian singer, song is called Koocheye Rangi = Colourfull Alley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my most favorite songs again it is called Khosh Be halesh = Good for him/her
> 
> Khosh be hale oon ke doostesh dari = Good for the one whom you like


I guess they are persian.I never heard songs in persian before.Thanks for sharing.

Btw great city.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for your comment 

Yes they are Persian Music Clips


----------



## AR86

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> what are they building there



something massive i hope!


----------



## noonghandi

great news pictures if Tehran, thank you very much.


----------



## christos-greece

AR86 said:


> something massive i hope!


Probably new parks or new skyscrapers...


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

there is alread a building there and the way the ground is looking suggests there will be build something!


----------



## Dezfuli

*CHANGING THE SIGN ON BUILDINGS.*



AriaMehr said:


> ^^ these two pictures look much better now kay:


AriaMehr aziz, no one can deny the progress and accoumplishment of IRANIAN and Iran as country. Even though popularity of the Islamic system around the world is very low but remember Iranian goverment can not be denied for all these beautiful pictures we see of Tehran and Iran. This Islamic system as they see fit are protecting population and keeping Iran economy liquied. WE AS IRANIAN SHOULD LEARNED OUR LESSONS FROM OUR HISTORY. First we have to be good sport, if opponent wins WE should accept and go back to drawing board and get better for the next game and plan to win.
Second, by all means never and never hate the winner specialy your own country men and all the human being. Hate is enemy of man and is bad for body and sole. I love LION AND SON and personaly believe is truly represnts Iranian sole and charecter, but other team has won and now they own the flag. 
THIRD, SPREAD LOVE AND UNDERSTANDING and promote communication even with finatic moslem , they are all Iranian. Let's not be be barberian as they were when they took over goverment 30 some years ago. We can teach them LOVE not hate. I have great fate for our fellow human and believe LOVE CONQUIRE ALL. By the way I learned that USA will open legal liasan office in Theran by Novemeber (Not a embessy yet) so you can see GAME HAS BEEN STARTED let's be a good sportman, let's the best team win.:banana:
ALITEZAT, RECENT PICTURES JUST ROCK MAN. Phtography and colores and angles on and on were briliant, great choice. MERCY MERCY.


----------



## AriaMehr

^^ Oh you got to be f*cking kidding me!

The system is protecting its population and whealt? you think its the governemt that made some nice looking appartements uptown?(btw most neighberhoods and appartment projects are from shahs time). Do you want me to take you on a tour to nezam abad, iran shahr, nazi abad, and were the **** not see how they living?
Do you realy think they won? do you realy think its over? **** no! Show them love? what are you some kind of hippie ***?
How can we be peaceful to them after all the killings they have done to our family members and most importent friends? How can we accept them after all the damage they have done to our country? how can we forgive them for hijacking our country and bringing it back to the dark ages? just how is it possible as an nationalist to fucking forgive them? huh!? 

Its just a matter of time and this regime will be crushed just like the soviet union, the people will hang them by the balls!
After that we gonna need a cultural revolution. And than we bring back our country to the right direction again.


----------



## Dezfuli

Ariamehr Aziz, I have lost many many dearest persons by this regim as a child I knew every person that were executed on top of the high school first night. I did say Barberian acts they have done 30 some years ago. Do you want the visiouse circle inhumanty continues or the Best HUMAN to be proven to be RIGHT. I USE THE SPORT AS METAPHORE to say we are better than them. If we overcome by blood we never accomplished CYROUS the great the crete of Human right. Question is if you over come by blood how do answere to childrens of your victim? I do believe you are better than them, Simply show it with GRACE, BRAVERY, KNOWLEDGE, COMPASION. AS AHURAMAZDA CREEDS:
MY FRIEND, Goftar Neek, Kerdar Neek, Pendar Neek. I am sorry to ofend you most likly I was not in any way was isaulting you. Please forgive me. hno:


----------



## TEHR_IR

Tehran is a very good city but everything is I don't know the english term "ghar to ghar" xD


----------



## noonghandi

TEHR_IR said:


> Tehran is a very good city but everything is I don't know the english term "ghar to ghar" xD


That's how its for as long as I remember too. The reason is that it is an old city and there's never been real urban planning. It just grows in all directions without planning, but it still is the best.


----------



## alitezar

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> but they can plant some trees


I don't know why they don't plant trees sooner though. Tehran has so many parks and tress I believe would grow just fine on the mountains as well.

some pix from cinemas in Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A day at one of Tehran's Horse back Riding Fields


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

nice !thanks


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


>


Nice pics alitezar, especially those 2 :cheers:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan




----------



## sarbaze tabarestan




----------



## sarbaze tabarestan




----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

tehran traffic babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## alitezar

^^ omg, it's better if u just walk home, you'll be faster. Seriously they need to extend the subway all over the city.
Very cool pic though. Thanks S.T. 

I saw those George Clooney billboards too, it's interesting that the gov. allows them to be there.


----------



## alitezar

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> nice !thanks


You're welcome buddy


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Nice pics alitezar, especially those 2 :cheers:


Thanks Chris


----------



## BaRrZaKh

*Tehran 1 november 2008*


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan




----------



## alitezar

Thanks ST



BaRrZaKh said:


>



Very nice pix. Thanks


----------



## alitezar

Pix from Today, Panos of Tehran by Bijan 1351




























Tehran's Imam Khomeini Int'l Airport (IKA Aiport)


----------



## tehrancity

Tehran, Winter 2008
From Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR

10years later TEHRAN/IRAN thread 158963333547896255 posts


----------



## alitezar

^^ Eshala 

Thank you all


----------



## asif iqbal

TEHR_IR said:


> Tehran in fall


thats a awesome shot reminds of a an American city like Chicago! just need some more tall buildings in the background :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

TEHR_IR said:


> 10years later TEHRAN/IRAN thread 158963333547896255 posts


Or almost 160.000.000.000.000.000.....
To assemble the above number for posts here, my friend we need at least 1000 years


----------



## TEHR_IR

christos-greece said:


> Or almost 160.000.000.000.000.000.....
> To assemble the above number for posts here, my friend we need at least 1000 years


ok than i will say to my future children and their children and that they must say to their children and......... that they must post everyday in this treath so that we become finnaly over 1000years that number


----------



## alitezar

^^ :lol:

Nice calculation Chris also 



asif iqbal said:


> thats a awesome shot reminds of a an American city like Chicago! just need some more tall buildings in the background :applause:


Thanks Asif


----------



## noonghandi

Is it winter already?


----------



## alitezar

^^ In the mountains it is snowing already but not the city yet.


----------



## AR86

congratulations for one of the most sucessful threads in the world wide web  
thanks for all the nice pics. i think we all, even though many of us have different point of views on different issues, we all have one interest in common, that is that we all wish, hope and pray that tehran and whole iran have a bright and successful future and that every foreigner who travels or just watch pics of tehran will see that this metropolis radiates an immense light which is filled with pure pride and of course alot of posh impressions 

God bless Iran


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks, very nice say


----------



## TEHR_IR

Milad Tower


----------



## TEHR_IR

Velenjak,Tehran










Tehran with this beautifull air









a Building in Tehran near Vanak









Tehran south the factory's









Northern Tehran









Tehran is Rising up









nice pic









Tehran in smoggy winter









Tehran on fire


----------



## alitezar

^^ Very nice pix TEHR-IR, merci


----------



## christos-greece

TEHR_IR said:


> ok than i will say to my future children and their children and that they must say to their children and......... that they must post everyday in this treath so that we become finnaly over 1000years that number


:lol: 



TEHR_IR said:


>


Very nice pic


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks


----------



## alitezar

Next page for more pix .....


----------



## alitezar

My most favorite cinema in Tehran opened 2 days ago.

Pardis (Paradise) Cinema in Mellat Park. I love the shape of this building 














































The Opening Ceremony


----------



## alitezar

Red Bull's Gravity Challenge Contest at Sharif University in Tehran yesterday


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's First National Picture Expo


----------



## alitezar

by Hesam















































by Elenad

Tehran Bazar










Niavaran Palace


----------



## alitezar

Milad Tower


















































































from flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics alitezar 
The tower now is open to public?


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks TEHR-IR
I love the first pic so much 



christos-greece said:


> Nice pics alitezar
> The tower now is open to public?


Thanks Chris 

The tower will open to the public I think in a bout 2 months, It's mostly opne to news agencies and some pre-registered individuals I think.


----------



## noonghandi

everyone looks beautiful in these pictures.
Thank you to all the guys that are maintaining this site. I have to visit it daily because it gives me pleasure.


----------



## Dhakaiya

>


OMG! Better resolution available?


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> The tower will open to the public I think in a bout 2 months, It's mostly opne to news agencies and some pre-registered individuals I think.


OK... thanks for the info


----------



## TEHR_IR

Dhakaiya said:


> OMG! Better resolution available?


no sorry


----------



## TEHR_IR

Iran Air B747-206B at Mehrabad


----------



## valdano7007

I'm seriously impressed with this thread. I never imagined Tehran or Iran were like this. Modern, cosmopolitan cities, an advanced country in all the extent of the word, at least that's what this pictures show. I guess there are rural areas that need attention, but that's like any other place on earth. Well, even the girls are lovely! 

You can imagine, being as close to the United States as we are, we only get horrible images and news from Iran. But fortunately, theres places like this that show us the other side of the coin. In some pics, the only thing that teels me this is not a North American city, is the covered heads on the girls. I am from Mexico, by the way.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pic ^^


----------



## alitezar

Lovely Iran Air pic TEHR-IR. Thanks 



christos-greece said:


> OK... thanks for the info


You're very welcome 



valdano7007 said:


> I'm seriously impressed with this thread. I never imagined Tehran or Iran were like this. Modern, cosmopolitan cities, an advanced country in all the extent of the word, at least that's what this pictures show. I guess there are rural areas that need attention, but that's like any other place on earth. Well, even the girls are lovely!
> 
> You can imagine, being as close to the United States as we are, we only get horrible images and news from Iran. But fortunately, theres places like this that show us the other side of the coin. In some pics, the only thing that teels me this is not a North American city, is the covered heads on the girls. I am from Mexico, by the way.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Thanks very much for your kind comment


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Nice pics, specially the cops ones. They seem to be very professional. And i don´t get tired of saying it, Iranian women are very beautiful:bowtie:

:wave:


----------



## christos-greece

NorthWesternGuy said:


> Nice pics, specially the cops ones. They seem to be very professional


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

give me a LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
give me a OOOOOOOOOOOOO
give me a LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
say loooooooooooooooooool








thats iran baby the crazyest country in the world


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

tehran greatest mosque!
still under construction


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan




----------



## christos-greece

> give me a LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> give me a OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> give me a LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> say loooooooooooooooooool


:lol: (lol)


----------



## eL yOrSh

wow is very modern teheran , nice pics


----------



## alitezar

Elecomp Expo in Tehran





































English Language Expo


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Picture Exhibit




























Persian Rug Patterns Show


----------



## alitezar

Very Major News and Media Expo





































Youth Art Festival's Ending


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's 25th International Short Film Festival


----------



## alitezar

behind the Scenes of a Persian Movie



















and finally beautiful fall shots of Tehran's Niavaran Hills



















Tehran's most popular local newpaper called Hamshahri (citizen)
this says that this winter will be full of rain and snow


----------



## BaRrZaKh

alitezar said:


> Barzakh, I love your central Tehran pix, very nice


i am glad you like them! 

here comes more

old buildings in southern Tehran:













































































































Central Tehran:






















































































































renovated old house in central Tehran:





































North Tehran:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi Barzakh,

Merci baraye axha, kheily bahalan hamshoon. Mishe lotf koni aksharo dar chandin post pakhsh koni. Masalan 7 aks dar har post chon ke age hameye 20 ya 20 ta axo ke ba ham tooye post bezari oon vaght oon page overload mishe ba ax va baraye baziya ke computere high speed nadaran baz kardanesh sakhteh.

Merci dobareh


----------



## miguelquirarte

Hola

Simplemente, ¡¡¡ Espectacular !!!... En verdad que Tehran (Teherán, in Spanish) es mucho más de lo que me imaginaba. Muchas Gracias por las imágenes y que hermosura de ciudad. ¡¡¡ Saludos desde México (Greetings from Mexico) !!!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Muchas gracias para tu buena comentario


----------



## Skyline_FFM

خیلی زیباوخیلی تمیز


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics alitezar  really nice
That chinese guy looks like Chaki Chan...


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much Chris, yes he does :lol:



Skyline_FFM said:


> خیلی زیباوخیلی تمیز


wow, thanks  are u Persian too ?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

alitezar said:


> ^^ wow, thanks  are u Persian too ?


No, I taught myself some Persian many years ago.  But I have almost forgotten everything.


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## TEHR_IR

Mellat park


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Breathtaking the snowcaps on the mountain range and the autumn leaves in the "valley"...


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome pics ^^


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks buddy 



TEHR_IR said:


>


Lovely shots. Thanks


----------



## alitezar

Skyline_FFM said:


> No, I taught myself some Persian many years ago.  But I have almost forgotten everything.


That is very cool, but good job


----------



## alitezar

^^ It's so far though in south of the city, but anyways. Do u have it's pictures by chance?










Tehran's Horrible Rush hours, you're better off walk home from anywhere in the city 





































An art gallery


----------



## alitezar

Pix from Darband Mountain Taril and Tehran in the foreground by Alirezaexe










These are by Hivanasiri


----------



## alitezar

Some Tehran shots by Jammy

Snowball fight in Tehran Mountains



















Subway



















Tehran's Bazar


----------



## alitezar

Golestan Palace 




























Tochal Ski Resort


----------



## alitezar

Media and News Expo in Tehran


----------



## TEHR_IR

Hi alitizardjan how are you? no I haven't pictures  but I will do my best to find some !


----------



## noonghandi

If this is the international show place across from Evin, I have helped to build the roof for that place. You see all those poles in the roof structure, they were put together on the ground and then lifted up in place. I have done more of these projects while I was working for the engineer who had brought this technology to Iran. He had studied in Germany.
Some other projects I worked on were: a similar roof in Daneshgah Melli, roof over Masjed Jame in Zanjan for namaze jomeh, and a few smaller projects.


----------



## tehrancity

noonghandi said:


> If this is the international show place across from Evin, I have helped to build the roof for that place. You see all those poles in the roof structure, they were put together on the ground and then lifted up in place. I have done more of these projects while I was working for the engineer who had brought this technology to Iran. He had studied in Germany.
> Some other projects I worked on were: a similar roof in Daneshgah Melli, roof over Masjed Jame in Zanjan for namaze jomeh, and a few smaller projects.


to ham mohandas shodi :naughty:


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> If this is the international show place across from Evin, I have helped to build the roof for that place. You see all those poles in the roof structure, they were put together on the ground and then lifted up in place. I have done more of these projects while I was working for the engineer who had brought this technology to Iran. He had studied in Germany.
> Some other projects I worked on were: a similar roof in Daneshgah Melli, roof over Masjed Jame in Zanjan for namaze jomeh, and a few smaller projects.


That is so cool, very good 

I know the expo by Tehran's Parkway and that's my most favorite expo place but this one is held in Tehran's Mosala, a huge mosque that they are building and half of it is still under construction, but this pic really looks like the one on the Parkway area.




TEHR_IR said:


> Hi alitizardjan how are you? no I haven't pictures  but I will do my best to find some !


Merci, Thta's totally fine, if u find it by chance please post them but I don't want you to look for them since there might not be any online.

Thanks alot buddy


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics alitezar, especially the first night pic -*really awesome*- :cheers:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

*tehran needs muchmore green*









i am not a fan of the shah,but if hr would be in power many projects would have been finished by time!
and one of his plans was making tehran green!


----------



## TEHR_IR

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> i am not a fan of the shah,but if hr would be in power many projects would have been finished by time!
> and one of his plans was making tehran green!


This governement is also making it green just look at hemmat exp it's al green around it and this is just build a month ago I'm sure they will plant their some green


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Nice pics alitezar, especially the first night pic -*really awesome*- :cheers:


Thanks very much Chris 
Yes, I think the night shot is very cool too.


----------



## christos-greece

TEHR_IR said:


> This governement is also making it green just look at hemmat exp it's al green around it and this is just build a month ago I'm sure they will plant their some green


It is a very nice project, but few trees are needed a lot


----------



## yin_yang

CODM said:


> if you guys are so much craving especialy those living outside iran for the old days of the shah and westen way of life and freedom why iranians overthrew the corrupt shah guv and replaced him by voting unanimously for al-khoumainy and pure islamic regime? and how would you explain that that regime made iran quite strong country at least militeraly and able to manifacture own weapons? also achieved progress in sother fields


often, the wishes of specific outsiders do not reflect the political situation inside a country. iranians spoke, and their decision of an islamic republic that protected their sovereignty is legitimate. so yes, you are right there. but your paragraph seems to contain two incorrect generalizations: 

-not everyone is craving western-style representative democracy.
-freedom is relative and iranians can't be blamed for putting their country's freedoms ahead of personal ones. they have been through a lot the past century, as a country. therefore they will act as a country. it's pretty much the only way to keep international subversion from having strong political and economic effects.


----------



## AR86

after having some political debates here myself, i have to admit that i can understand alitezar now why he doesnt want political posts here in his thread since the most common result would be that the debate will become a never ending arguement, having said that lets keep this wonderful thread politic-free


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks AR86


----------



## shugs

yin_yang said:


> -freedom is relative and iranians can't be blamed for putting their country's freedoms ahead of personal ones. they have been through a lot the past century, as a country. therefore they will act as a country. it's pretty much the only way to keep international subversion from having strong political and economic effects.


That is an informed statement... Have you studied the revolution?


----------



## alitezar

Turkish Airlines 737-800 from Ankara at IKIA Airport, it flies daily from Tehran 2 or 3 times to Istanbul as well. I realy like the Turkish Airline's livery 










IKA Arrivals Area
by Mohammad Zamani Mehr


----------



## Libra

shugs said:


> That is an informed statement... Have you studied the revolution?


Don't bother.


----------



## mohsen_u88

i have a lot of photos from tehran and i'm new to this site
i was wondering if you could help me with the uploading
in the reply page when i press insert pic i should fill in with the URL


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

go on post reply
then n insert pic
and fillit with url!exactly!
if it doesnt work give me the links i post it!
and if they are ur own pics u have first load it somewhere and get the url!


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran Airport is very nice 
I remember old pics of that airport here in this thread...

Mohsen..., If the pics are your own, start a thread in Urban Showcase :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris  Yes, it's a nice airport but I hope they work on expanding and constructing it's other phases since this one only has about 7 or 8 air bridges.



mohsen_u88 said:


> i have a lot of photos from tehran and i'm new to this site
> i was wondering if you could help me with the uploading
> in the reply page when i press insert pic i should fill in with the URL


Hi Mohsen,

Welcome to the forum and in order to upload ur pix, u need to open a photobucket.com account, upload all ur pix there and in order to post your pic copy the information on the 4th box below the image that says Image Code and paste it in the body of the post you are making.
Let me know if u need more help and I look forward to ur pix


----------



## Zoroaster

Nice job Alitezar :applause:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks buddy, welcome to the forum. I really like ur username 

By Saeed

Very nice view of Tehran looking from North Tochal Mountain Trails over to Central Tehran




























by Safa










by Styx










by Mahd


----------



## alitezar

By Florita, view from a residential tower inShahrake Qarb area, a very rich area in the west of Tehran, house/ apartment prices start from $300,000 USD to over $8 Million USD


----------



## alitezar

my Favorite Pardis Cinema



















by Hoover, in a park



















by Guilord










from Picasa



















by Mina


----------



## alitezar

Yesterday in Tehran, a heavy rain fall 




























A vintage just married car


----------



## tatun

I love this thread, the pictures are fantastic, and sooo revealing of a country's real face as opposed to what some of our leaders are trying to portray it as...Hats off to the Persians for persevering under the strict regime and making the best out of it...What great culture, what vibrance..Now, I have a question: there are some pictures of apartment pools; how do women swim there (or can they) if it is visible from the surrounding buildings.?


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for your kind comment.

If there is a residential tower with a public swimming pool outside, government does not allow the building managers to let women to swim in those outdoor pools, but most houses in Tehran or Condominiums have indoor swimming pool and in that case if it is a house women are allowed to do anything or swim there since it's their private property and the indoor pool in condos, usually they assign the morning hours to ladies and the afternoon to men.

I hope that answered your question.


----------



## hellospank25

this guy is so hot ! i fancy him :drool:
can i have his number?

and this one too :drool:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

this is so crazy!they are building everywhere!
i think tehran has the highest rates in terms of new buildings every year!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome Tehran aerial pics :cheers:


----------



## tatun

Alitezar, thanks a lot for the answer...And please let more pictures come...


----------



## noonghandi

those big pictures capture a lot of the city.


----------



## christos-greece

Yes, that's why i said those pics are awesome


----------



## noonghandi

Was the new airport built by Koreans?
It looks a lot like Seoul airport.


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^The construction began before the Islamic Revolution of 1979. The original design was based on Dallas Love Field. The original designers were TAMS, a consortium of U.S. designers. A local joint venture was formed and was called TAMS-AFA to carry out the full design and supervision of construction.

After the Islamic Revolution, the project was abandoned until the government of Iran decided to design and build the airport using local know-how. The French firm ADP was selected to head the local designers and engineering firms. A turnkey design and build contract was awarded to a local general contractor company, Kayson, to carry out and manage the construction. After two years this contract was abandoned and was awarded to a Bonyad, the Mostazafan & Janbazan (M&J Foundation), a public cartel.

After construction of the main terminal was finished by M&J Foundation, the Iranian Civil Aviation Organization decided to turn the management of operations along with the construction of the second terminal to the TAV (Tepe-Akfen-Vie) consortium of two Turkish (Tepe and Akfen) and an Austrian (Vie) companies


----------



## isaidso

hellospank25 said:


> this guy is so hot ! i fancy him :drool:
> can i have his number?


I know what you mean. Stand in line. Besides the obvious which I just mentioned, Tehran looks amazing. It's been very high on my list of places to visit for quite a while. By the way, the guy has a wedding ring on. I wonder who the lucky woman or guy is?


----------



## alitezar

Persian Performers


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Other countries participants

Italy





































Netherlands- Solo Performer



















Another one but I don't know which










There are may other Intl's players and as the festival is currently going on and when they post the pix , I'll post them


----------



## alitezar

Some here an dthere pix.

Tajikstan's President (with red tie) along with Iran's Foreign Affairs Minister the guy in the foreground visiting the Milad Tower










Annual Sculpture show in Tehran, very cute little guys 



















Very cool picture of Tehran Mountain Trails, this should be very high :runaway:

pic by Hasan Sarbakhshian


----------



## christos-greece

Very interesting pics


----------



## alitezar

^^Thank you Chris


----------



## AAL

Nice new photos! I really want to visit Tehran one day...I've always been especially interested in Iran, but I have more reasons now, as my girlfriend is Iranian  When things change politically, Iran has every reason to become a global tourist hotspot...


----------



## noonghandi

I like the new Iranian music that is initiated in Iran better than the old artists based in LA.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, me too 



noonghandi said:


> Azadi sport complex seems to be nicely restored and utilized.
> When I lived in Iran, this beautiful sport complex was badly neglected and almost unused.
> I also remember its glory days, 1974 Asian Games. Although I was just a kid, 9 years old, my dad would drop off my cousins and I at the complex with a bunch of tickets for different events.


Wow very cool memories


----------



## alitezar

AAL said:


> Nice new photos! I really want to visit Tehran one day...I've always been especially interested in Iran, but I have more reasons now, as my girlfriend is Iranian  When things change politically, Iran has every reason to become a global tourist hotspot...


Very cool. I hope you'll visit one day soon 

Thank you


----------



## christos-greece

AAL said:


> Iran has every reason to become a global tourist hotspot...


I believe that too


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks


----------



## gnesener

Alitezar thx for pics from Tehran and from Iran.All looks great!!!Thx again!Greatings from Poland :cheer:


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thanks


Welcome


----------



## alitezar

gnesener said:


> Alitezar thx for pics from Tehran and from Iran.All looks great!!!Thx again!Greatings from Poland :cheer:


Thanks buddy


----------



## alitezar

More pix on the next page.


----------



## alitezar

Tehran got its first official winter snow today


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

The last night of Fajr Music Festival, pix from 3 days ago up until tonight

Persian performers, Tehran Symphony Orchestra


----------



## alitezar

other Persian performers


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Kid's Group, dressed in traditional Persian clothes


----------



## alitezar

Group from Austria




























France
















































Netherlands


----------



## noonghandi

I wish I could hear them.


----------



## noonghandi

I told you it snows for Christmas in Tehran every year.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, you're right


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Yesterday evening they showed snowfall in Tehran here in the the TV news in Germany.


----------



## christos-greece

Very ...cool pics alitezar


----------



## intensivecarebear

meh, winter is still worse here in boston


----------



## alitezar

^^ you bet buddy, it can get brutal in the east coast, I thought u were now in L.A. to get a break from the winter 



Skyline_FFM said:


> Yesterday evening they showed snowfall in Tehran here in the the TV news in Germany.


Aw, very cool


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Very ...cool pics alitezar



Thank you Chris


----------



## christos-greece

I had no idea -i didnt knew- that Tehran's altitude is 2,300m
I thought about 1,000m


----------



## Yapachoo

fantastic pics alitezar - brings back many memories of a spring/summer well spent in Iran, can't wait to go back again.

I think you should dedicate a few pictures to those horrible plastic shirts that are/were all the rage across Iran, the ones that look kind of shiny like a giant sweat patch? I never understood how they caught on in Iran as on the whole I think Iranians scrub up very well!


----------



## Yapachoo

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g320/alitezar/Alireza/412364_orig.jpg

here's an example, but it isn't too bad because it's black. one of my memories of no ruz last year was walking amongst a sea of people in esfahan who were mostly wearing these, but in lilac or bright orange or pink or something. It was a distressing sight but in my scruffy clothes i felt more comfortable there than in tehran!


----------



## archy_

Hey people are you aware that Iranians have the same bloodline as many european nations (well is enough to look the photos to see this)... now I know why they hate to be compared to Arabs. 
PS.: Nice photos and NICE girls!


----------



## santa_cruz

archy_ said:


> Hey people are you aware that Iranians have the same bloodline as many european nations (well is enough to look the photos to see this)... now I know why they hate to be compared to Arabs.
> PS.: Nice photos and NICE girls!


Arab is not a race but a cultural and an ethnic group, you can find a black arabs(Sudan,Somalia), brown arabs(Arabic peninsula) and White arabs(North Africa and the Near East).:bash:and i don't find what is so special to have an european bloodline?


----------



## intensivecarebear

archy_ said:


> Hey people are you aware that Iranians have the same bloodline as many european nations (well is enough to look the photos to see this)... now I know why they hate to be compared to Arabs.
> PS.: Nice photos and NICE girls!


So what?! There's nothing special about being related to Europeans, it doesn't make someone better or worse than anyone else. And there's nothing wrong with being Arab for that matter either. Some people in this world are able to love themselves and others for who they are not what "race" they belong to.hno:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you so much TB, it is much appreciated 

Also Thanks Chris for the pix 

Now back to pix, it has been a long time since I have posted pix of Northern Tehran's Elahiyeh & Fereshteh (Angel) areas one of the most expensive areas in the world with apartments starting from $400,000 USD to over $8 Million, very beautiful architecture in my opinion. I love taking walks in these neighborhoods but so much uphill and downhill so you may get tired but it's worth it and is fun 

all pix from panoramio

SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Expo seen in the centre with Tehran's Golf club to the right of it

from Panoramio










Central Tehran










by Charl



















View from Golestan Palace Minarets


----------



## alitezar

Niavaran area, another very rich area

from panoramio










Central Tehran again



















Tehran's Carpet Museum in Central tehran










Hotel Laleh, former Intercontinental next to the Carpet Museum


----------



## alitezar

from Panoramio




























Tehran's Bazar


----------



## alitezar

from panoramio, Central area



















by Chritsiangerev, some people shots









































































Shoush Subway Station in South of Tehran


----------



## bhanu1990

*Iran is amazing*

Wow it was such an eye opener. I always used to think that Iran is just a bit better off than Afghanistan (I was nuts) ....... Just a few days back I was browsing the website of Chanel where I found it has a store in Tehran also........ I was really shocked. But now after seeing the way Iranian women dress n carry themselves I would say it wont amaze me even if there are 5 Chanel stores in the same city. I thought women were supposed to wear a veil whenever they step out of their homes in Iran but its just a headscarf n yes it does look highly fashionable. I loved the fashion sense of the people there, very elegant n rich, amazing. Nothing flashy. The cityscape is also nice. The parks are very beautiful, especially in winter. 

Thanks a lot to all of those who contributed pics to this thread. Iran is astonishingly modern. I wanna come there. In fact, I would love to have a home there.     :banana:


----------



## AR86

great pics ali! always a pleasure to discover elahiyeh virtually. 
thanks mate!


----------



## AAL

bhanu1990 said:


> its just a headscarf n yes it does look highly fashionable. I loved the fashion sense of the people there, very elegant n rich, amazing. Nothing flashy. The cityscape is also nice. The parks are very beautiful, especially in winter.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of those who contributed pics to this thread. Iran is astonishingly modern. I wanna come there. In fact, I would love to have a home there.     :banana:


Yes, I have found it very interesting how the women have managed to turn the tables and make the most of the restrictions...I say turn the tables because they dress so tastefully and fashionably that even the scarf that the government enforces becomes part of their beauty...This is like a silent and peaceful revolution...when so many millions do it, what can the government do? Nothing. Persian civilization is many thousands of years old...the current regime is only 30 years old...it's obvious which of the two wins!


----------



## Mavey

Some people shots to add to Ali's of fashion in Iran (both male and female).


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice :cheers:


----------



## tehrancity

By: eshare
A Movie Theater in mellat park


----------



## santa_cruz

Tehran is beautiful indeed!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

It is... :cheers:


----------



## Densetsu

I thought that the movie theatre in photo is a render.


----------



## MakaWella

Tehran is so biggg meannn..

i've never know it before..

I like it,, love Tehran..

Thnx Alitezar for you pics..
You've opened a lot of eyes..


----------



## eduardo90

Those last pictures are beautiful each day I realize how much I would like to go live to Tehran for some time...the bad thing is the language is too hard to learn someone teach me please jaja.


----------



## Mavey

Language is easy hermano.Te esperamos en Tehran


----------



## alitezar

bhanu1990 said:


> Wow it was such an eye opener. I always used to think that Iran is just a bit better off than Afghanistan (I was nuts) ....... Just a few days back I was browsing the website of Chanel where I found it has a store in Tehran also........ I was really shocked. But now after seeing the way Iranian women dress n carry themselves I would say it wont amaze me even if there are 5 Chanel stores in the same city. I thought women were supposed to wear a veil whenever they step out of their homes in Iran but its just a headscarf n yes it does look highly fashionable. I loved the fashion sense of the people there, very elegant n rich, amazing. Nothing flashy. The cityscape is also nice. The parks are very beautiful, especially in winter.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of those who contributed pics to this thread. Iran is astonishingly modern. I wanna come there. In fact, I would love to have a home there.     :banana:


Thank you so much for your kind comment.

I'm glad you liked the pix, actually the overcoat for women is also a part of the dress code, but you are right, their coats are stylish too.

I hope u visit some day soon and I'm sure it'll be very fun 




AR86 said:


> great pics ali! always a pleasure to discover elahiyeh virtually.
> thanks mate!


You're very welcome 



AAL said:


> Yes, I have found it very interesting how the women have managed to turn the tables and make the most of the restrictions...I say turn the tables because they dress so tastefully and fashionably that even the scarf that the government enforces becomes part of their beauty...This is like a silent and peaceful revolution...when so many millions do it, what can the government do? Nothing. Persian civilization is many thousands of years old...the current regime is only 30 years old...it's obvious which of the two wins!


You are so right and make a very valid point. Thanks


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Very nice :cheers:


Thanks Chris 



santa_cruz said:


> Tehran is beautiful indeed!!!!!!!


Thank you 



MakaWella said:


> Tehran is so biggg meannn..
> 
> i've never know it before..
> 
> I like it,, love Tehran..
> 
> Thnx Alitezar for you pics..
> You've opened a lot of eyes..


My pleasure. I'm glad you liked them 



eduardo90 said:


> Those last pictures are beautiful each day I realize how much I would like to go live to Tehran for some time...the bad thing is the language is too hard to learn someone teach me please jaja.


I kind of agree with you, the thing about Farsi is that we don't speak it the same way as we write it.

For example we write
Bring the book here = Ketab ra inja biyavar
but we say "Katabaro biaresh inja"

It's like you have to learn 2 languages at the same time but when you learn the basics and see how the words change in conversation the rest will be easy 


Also thanks Mavey & Tehran city for the pix


----------



## alitezar




----------



## noonghandi

beautiful skiing pictures.


----------



## alitezar

Yes they are 



Rekarte said:


> Very Nice!
> Good Pics:applause:


Thank you 


Lufthansa office in Central Tehran by Attila



















Darband Area










Ladan, a very famous confectionary in North of Tehran near Tajrish square










Boof, a very famous chain pizza plcae throughout Tehran and all Iranian cities


----------



## alitezar

In the pic below posted by Mavey, girls when going to school, university and work should only wear this stupid looking hijab, which is called Maghnaee, they can not wear scarf when going to school or work, another stupid and sick law by the government.

Below is an example of maghnaee so when u are in Tehran and u see girls wearing this type of Hijab you can tell that they are either going to school or work.










Tour of Central Tehran area around University of Tehran by Seyyarmt


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Kamil- Tourists taking a tour in Golestan palace area


----------



## alitezar

by Denik Kakuso





























Hafte Tir square in Central Tehran



















by banazem










A beautiful meow by Markinto  professional poser


----------



## alitezar

Arian Band, a very famous Persian Band in a concert in Tehran last night 























































Ali Pahlavan, the main singer of the Band


----------



## alitezar

Beautiful tree arched streets, there are so many of them in the city and they are just so lovely to take a walk in 

by Yaril




























Tehran's Parkway










Zafaraniyeh area by Anthon Jackson


----------



## AriaMehr

^^ Nice update 

And merry christmas to all Iranians and all the people around the world :cheers:


----------



## AriaMehr

Christmas time in Tehran,


----------



## Mavey

Nice update guys! I love the street level pics.

Greetings to all the Christians on Christmas from Iran for all the world.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

this pic is so funny!
they are standing under an ad wich says please respect the hijab!and the girls do exactly the opposite!iranian are going ecxavtly the right!do everything opposite this traitor regime is promoting!


----------



## castillo2008

Thanks alitezar!!! Beautiful country and beautiful people!!!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you, I'm glad you liked the pix 



sarbaze tabarestan said:


> this pic is so funny!
> they are standing under an ad wich says please respect the hijab!and the girls do exactly the opposite!iranian are going ecxavtly the right!do everything opposite this traitor regime is promoting!


haha, very cool one :lol:


----------



## AAL

Excellent pic- and very symbolic! All the best for the Christmas and New Year holidays!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you same to you buddy


----------



## Artavazd

Thank you for all these photos ,really good archive.
I am %25 Armenian,%50 Kurd and %25 Zaza.
Zaza as Iranian, I heard our ancestor out. in the Gilan and Mazanderan.Ma Shima heskeni/we love you.
keep it coming.


----------



## Zoroaster

*Mery Chrismas*

Thanks every one for beautiful pix :cheers:
Mery Christmas & happy new year.
Wish you all the best in coming year


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're welcome 



Artavazd said:


> Thank you for all these photos ,really good archive.
> I am %25 Armenian,%50 Kurd and %25 Zaza.
> Zaza as Iranian, I heard our ancestor out. in the Gilan and Mazanderan.Ma Shima heskeni/we love you.
> keep it coming.


Thanks for your kind comment 
You have a very cool mix.



Last week's heavy rain in Tehran


----------



## noonghandi

beautiful, fun christmas pictures. Thank you for reviving memories.
may all of you have a more successful new year ahead of you.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you and same to you 

Azadi Cinema in Central Tehran by Mark in to


----------



## alitezar

Graduation ceremony of about 1200 Tehran's Beheshti University lawyers




























from Picasa










West of Tehran, Shahrake Gharb area


----------



## alitezar

A mode exhibit in Tehran for the Islamic dress code enforced outside of homes


----------



## alitezar

Darband area by Sasan


----------



## alitezar

Girl's day out


----------



## alitezar

Darakeh area, another nice area to relax in North West corner of Tehran Mountains

by Ninara


----------



## alitezar

Here and there in Tehran

by Sanaz










The restaurant at Tehran's Contemporary Art Museum overlooking the garden

by penn










by Floris










By bernard


----------



## alitezar

by Arjun










The Carriage of Iran's Queen in the Imperial palace










A cafe in the park



















by Malysh










View from the Lufthansa Building in Central Tehran










Pic from Lifegoeson in Tehran in a waiting hall of the movies


----------



## noonghandi

Alitezar, I love your work ethics, no rest and always fresh and beautiful photos.


----------



## eduardo90

alitezar said:


> Darakeh area, another nice area to relax in North West corner of Tehran Mountains


EVERYTHING in this pic is just beautiful!!

I've been to many places around the world but seriously Tehran has something that I love and that particularly calls my attention I can't explain it. Iran is my first option to visit for next year


----------



## AriaMehr




----------



## alitezar

Wow lovely pix. Thank you


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> Alitezar, I love your work ethics, no rest and always fresh and beautiful photos.


Thanks


----------



## alitezar

eduardo90 said:


> EVERYTHING in this pic is just beautiful!!
> 
> I've been to many places around the world but seriously Tehran has something that I love and that particularly calls my attention I can't explain it. Iran is my first option to visit for next year


Thanks, yes you should come and visit and don't forget other historic and nice cities, such as Isfahan, Shiraz, Kashan & Yazd


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## Zoroaster

*Some Christmas photos*


----------



## Zoroaster

*Tochal ski resort , Tehran*


----------



## Zoroaster

*Around the city*


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Interesting! "Meydan Arjantin" and "Cinema Qods",...  Very international!


----------



## Zoroaster




----------



## Zoroaster

*Tehran mayor visiting a Church*


----------



## Zoroaster

*Jewelry exhibition in Tehran*


----------



## santa_cruz

Nice country, nice history, nice womans...IRAN fascinate me


----------



## TEHR_IR

verrryyy nice pics!thanks.


----------



## alitezar

Very beautiful pix Zoroaster. Thank you 



santa_cruz said:


> Nice country, nice history, nice womans...IRAN fascinate me


Thanks buddy


----------



## christos-greece

Iran is cool :cheers:


----------



## Artavazd

Zoroaster said:


>


Amazing photos Tehran one modern city bravo.
Armenian Church or Catholic church?


----------



## Zoroaster

santa_cruz said:


> Nice country, nice history, nice womans...IRAN fascinate me


Thanks Santa cruz


----------



## Zoroaster

TEHR_IR said:


> verrryyy nice pics!thanks.


You welcome


----------



## Zoroaster

christos-greece said:


> Iran is cool :cheers:


Thanks for your kind comment Chris


----------



## Zoroaster

alitezar said:


> Very beautiful pix Zoroaster. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy


My pleasure ,I'm glad you liked them


----------



## Zoroaster

Artavazd said:


> Amazing photos Tehran one modern city bravo.
> Armenian Church or Catholic church?


Thanks for your comment.
And,I believe that is an Armenian church


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Very nice pictures:cheers:


----------



## Zoroaster

Kafkas said:


> Very nice pictures:cheers:


Thank you


----------



## noonghandi

Zoroaster said:


>


This is Assyrian Catholic Church. I recognized Assyrian Majlis member, Mr. Yonathan bit Kolya sitting to the right of Mr. Mayor.
Arminians are a bigger minority than Assyrians in Iran and they have bigger churches.
By the way Zoroaster joon, thank you for the beautiful pictures.


----------



## christos-greece

Zoroaster said:


> Thanks for your kind comment Chris


Welcome


----------



## alitezar

Skyline_FFM said:


> Interesting! "Meydan Arjantin" and "Cinema Qods",...  Very international!


Yes, there are other city street names in Tehran too, such as Bucharest & Seoul


----------



## alitezar

Some Iran Air Pix 




























inside Iran Air by transform










Tehran seen from the plane while landing at the Mehrabad Domestic Aiport


----------



## alitezar

Meal in Iran Air by Laura










Tehran's International by Laura



















from IKIA website


----------



## alitezar

Here and there from Picasa


----------



## alitezar

some Tehrani guys & girls from Daily Life




























A Japanese tourist in Tehran mountains, in the mountains since government guards are not there you can take a chance and remove your scarf, but this girl is so cool :lol:


----------



## alitezar

from Picasa










by Aria Mehr










by Charl


----------



## alitezar

by Teddy










by Damonlynch


----------



## alitezar

Shemshak Ski Resort





































from Picasa


----------



## alitezar

Here and there










Art Expo




























Subway by HammidBadiee




























by Herbicide










by Gary



















Some Iranian Magazines


----------



## santa_cruz

>


Cool shot


>


:uh:Wow, what a density!!!Remind me Santiago de Chile! I wonder know how much is the density by KM2 of Tehran?


----------



## Arpels

Persian tiles (#3463), so beautiful :drool:


----------



## Zoroaster

Beautiful set of pix as usual :cheers:
Thank you for posting


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're very welcome


----------



## alitezar

santa_cruz said:


> Cool shot
> 
> 
> :uh:Wow, what a density!!!Remind me Santiago de Chile! I wonder know how much is the density by KM2 of Tehran?


I don't know unfortunately but if someone else knows please post it. Thanks



Arpels said:


> Persian tiles (#3463), so beautiful :drool:


Thank you


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pic indeed ^^^^
Happy New Year btw alitezar :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you so much Chris. All the best wishes for the new year


----------



## Metsada

alitezar said:


>


Hi Alitezar, what area is this, it looks very orderly. Beautiful.


----------



## alitezar

Hi Metsada,

How r u buddy? this area is called Sharake Gharb in the west of Tehran. Below is a pic of it but I have bigger pix through out the thread but don't know where.
The green building is just to the left of the below tall buildings


----------



## Metsada

^^ ok thanks, i thought it must be one of the better areas of Tehran by the looks of it. i'm fine thanks, hope you are doing well too


----------



## TEHR_IR

santa_cruz said:


> Cool shot
> 
> 
> :uh:Wow, what a density!!!Remind me Santiago de Chile! I wonder know how much is the density by KM2 of Tehran?


Tehran metro is 18,814 km2 (7,264 sq mi) that makes it bigger than new york,paris,london,los angeles,Tokio,Beijing and Istanbul


----------



## Artavazd




----------



## noonghandi

Artavazd said:


>


Beautiful Pictures of Tehran and other places in Iran, thank you very much.
The top picture is Perspolis (Shiraz) and the bottom one is Isfehan.


----------



## alitezar

Artavazd said:


>


Thanks very much buddy for posting these pix


----------



## Artavazd

alitezar said:


> Thanks very much buddy for posting these pix


:wave::cheers1:.


----------



## alitezar

Very cool hair styling with snow and ice 




























I really like this shot  Looks very warm and cozy

By Shhram Sharfi


----------



## santa_cruz

alitezar said:


> Very cool hair styling with snow and ice


Hahaha Nice :colgate:


----------



## alitezar

^^ haha, yes it's the first pic I've seen with someone doing this, which seems interesting.

Around the city























































pic by thomi


----------



## alitezar

Some Persian singers living in Tehran


----------



## santa_cruz

Nice pictures, alitezar you are doing a very good job. I want to visit Iran!!!!!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks, it's very kind of you, You should come over, it's very fun actually. As for me I'd love to visit Algeria too, especially I have fallen in love with Constantine, an amazing city 


Here and there Tehran from Picasa




























by Sophe










Tirajeh Shopping Mall in West of Tehran in the Poonak Area

by Hamed


----------



## alitezar

Wonderland= Sarzamine Ajayeb a huge arcade on the top floor


----------



## alitezar




----------



## Skyline_FFM

I always share these Tehran pics with my sister and some friends. This ended up the prejudice many people had about this gorgeous city! Keep the pictures coming! I enjoy them very much!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice "snow" pics 



tehrancity said:


> you mean Mani towers:lol: no i dont have any pictures sorry but alitizar might know!!


Oups... :lol: Yes it is Mani and not Tani... :lol::lol:


----------



## Zoroaster

Very nice collection Ali:cheers:
Thankx


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're very welcome 



Skyline_FFM said:


> I always share these Tehran pics with my sister and some friends. This ended up the prejudice many people had about this gorgeous city! Keep the pictures coming! I enjoy them very much!


Thanks very much buddy, it's very kind of you 



christos-greece said:


> Very nice "snow" pics
> 
> Oups... :lol: Yes it is Mani and not Tani... :lol::lol:


Thanks Chris


----------



## Libra

I wish I was playing in the snow right now.

btw Lovely pics Alitezar and I love ur avatar.


----------



## urbanófilo

*TREMENDOUS SURPRISE...*

To know Tehran (Teherán). Big, modern, smart, posh city (and very occidental). Great landscapes. The people is beautifull too.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Nice videos ^^ especially #2 :cheers:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

watch this song 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BvSOdGO2aGs&feature=related
is he livin in iran?


----------



## Silverhawk

As in other times I have said, this work/thread show us Iran from very different reality. Not the same that always has been told in my western side of the world.

I like so much this thread, the pics here posted really make me feel with high desires of travel one day by Iran.

Greetings from Monterrey, México.


----------



## noonghandi

Beautiful winter pictures.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



Libra said:


> I wish I was playing in the snow right now.
> 
> btw Lovely pics Alitezar and I love ur avatar.


Thanks very much, It's been a while I hadn't heard from you buddy. 
Best wishes 



Silverhawk said:


> As in other times I have said, this work/thread show us Iran from very different reality. Not the same that always has been told in my western side of the world.
> 
> I like so much this thread, the pics here posted really make me feel with high desires of travel one day by Iran.
> 
> Greetings from Monterrey, México.


Thanks very much for your kind comment 



urbanófilo said:


> To know Tehran (Teherán). Big, modern, smart, posh city (and very occidental). Great landscapes. The people is beautifull too.


Thank you 



Skyline_FFM said:


> :cheers:


Thanks for the videos buddy. Very cool ones 



christos-greece said:


> Nice videos ^^ especially #2 :cheers:


Thanks Chris 



sarbaze tabarestan said:


> watch this song
> is he livin in iran?


Yes, I think he does. There are alot of rap singers like him living in Tehran.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Persian Nomad's Tent


----------



## alitezar

Here and there by Amirsnap



















Checkout the No Parking sign and the cars parked there, near darband area :lol:

That's crazy but Tehran's driving is just like driving in a theme park, basically crazy and below are some crazy rush hour pix too


----------



## alitezar

Iranians Love Chandaliers and inside all homes there is at least one huge chadelier in the main living room and smaller versions for other parts of the home or table lamps


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Here and there pix by Muchuky
































































And finally a pic by Mikael Stenstrom


----------



## drink.think

Wow！good！


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> I love this pic, they are all so cute and fat


Probably is pregnant


----------



## alitezar

^^ aw that's cute


----------



## alitezar

drink.think said:


> Wow！good！


Thank you


----------



## noonghandi

beautiful and fresh pictures, thank you Alitezar for hunting them down.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

One thing I noticed in all of the pictures is, that even being such a huge megacity, Tehran is so clean and neat. Most megacities I have been to are dirty and negelcted, Tehran is different!


----------



## SnowMan

Nice photos..thanks for sharing..


----------



## christos-greece

Great photos indeed... :cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Don't want to comment nothing this time...Just wanna to invite you to see this Brazilian TV add of donations of organs. Some say an image is worth more than a thousand words. Just take a look. No words needed...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGYb7Q0p3x0


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks, but i dont think that issue is suitable here... ^^


----------



## Yapachoo

Haha i know the guy doing the indonesia stand of the tourism exhibition, small world! 

great pics as ever, love the ducks and the cat!


----------



## eduardo90

Tehran is definetely the most beautiful city in the Middle East...:drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Yapachoo said:


> great pics as ever, love the ducks and the cat!


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> beautiful and fresh pictures, thank you Alitezar for hunting them down.


Thanks 



Skyline_FFM said:


> One thing I noticed in all of the pictures is, that even being such a huge megacity, Tehran is so clean and neat. Most megacities I have been to are dirty and negelcted, Tehran is different!


Yes, there are some dirty street parts too but compared to its size most of them are kept clean and by the efforts of the city hall as well 



SnowMan said:


> Nice photos..thanks for sharing..


Thank you 



christos-greece said:


> Great photos indeed... :cheers:


Thanks very much Chris 



Yapachoo said:


> Haha i know the guy doing the indonesia stand of the tourism exhibition, small world!
> 
> great pics as ever, love the ducks and the cat!


Wow, very cool. I love the ducks and cats so much 



eduardo90 said:


> Tehran is definetely the most beautiful city in the Middle East...:drool:


Thanks Eduardo, it's very kind of you


----------



## alitezar

by Molgarzata

Embassy of Poland in Tehran










Entrance to Saad abad palace


----------



## alitezar

Grocery Shopping in Tehran's Chain Food Markets. The main one is called Shahrvand (Citizen)


----------



## alitezar

recently Tehran's City has launched various projects in Central Tehran to reduce Trafic and help cleaning the polluted air of Tehran. These bicycles can be taken from this station and be dropped off in other locations around the city.


----------



## alitezar

This is also one of the stations that does the smog check for cars




























Central Tehran by Shabnam


----------



## alitezar

here and there in Tehran























































by Toniam

People wating for taxis



















Niavaran Palace Cafe










Subway


----------



## AAL

Very unusual and interesting eclecticist buildings in your 09.38 post! Never seen anything like them... Beautiful!


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Nice and interesting pictures.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics  indeed ^^


----------



## alitezar

Munichpictures1970 said:


> Nice and interesting pictures.


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics  indeed ^^


Thank you Chris 



AAL said:


> Very unusual and interesting eclecticist buildings in your 09.38 post! Never seen anything like them... Beautiful!


Thank you, Yes I think they are unique as well


----------



## AAL

The Ahura Mazda mural in one of them is certainly something you wouldn't see anywhere else in the world!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, you are right that one is strictly for Iran I guess..and it is very cool that you know Ahura Mazda


----------



## christos-greece

AAL said:


> Very unusual and interesting eclecticist buildings in your 09.38 post! Never seen anything like them... Beautiful!


Are beautiful indeed


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

christos-greece said:


> Are beautiful indeed


which one?can u post pic?


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


>


Those 3 pics for examble


----------



## Arpels

what a beautiful mix of Persian (Iranian) art :uh:



















this is in the same building?:?


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Amazing pictures Thank you Alitezar:wave:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing pics for sure...


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## christos-greece

Nice photos Ortega-Galatian


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

so sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!uffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

The style of Tehran's commercial buildings is different but very nice! :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks 

Lovely pictures Ortega. Thank you. Are u also from Iran?
Anyways welcome to the forum and we look forward to more pictures from you 

Tehran's International Fajr Festival will start in about 10 days and today they started pre-selling the tickets and these are pix from it's pre-selling. Today was only open to students and then it will opne to public. They sold about 24,000 tickets already.

This is pix of students lining up in Central tehran for thsi popular festival  Also line ups for men and women are separate for the pre-selling due to government laws...


----------



## alitezar




----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Hi Alitezar,I am Argentina Armenian


----------



## alitezar

^^very great. Thanks for your help


----------



## christos-greece

Great pics indeed - waiting for more


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Tehran ,modern in a modern environment, what colors the colors! :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



christos-greece said:


> Great pics indeed - waiting for more


Thanks Chris 

More pix


----------



## alitezar




----------



## socrates#1fan

Most of these are of the people, not the city. I expected to see buildings not people!


----------



## alitezar

^^ I persoanlly like to see a mixture of both and I think only city scapes make a thread very boring so I decided to post here pix of daily life in Tehran, its events, shows, people etc. This way it gives the viewer a more complete picture plus I like to have it this way


----------



## noonghandi

I, personally, agree with Alitezar. Its best to have a mix of people and cityscapes. This combo is a full picture of greater Tehran.
To Armenian-Ortega, the little baby is really cute, but I can't tell whether its a boy or a girl.


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> ^^ I persoanlly like to see a mixture of both and I think only city scapes make a thread very boring so I decided to post here pix of daily life in Tehran, its events, shows, people etc. This way it gives the viewer a more complete picture plus I like to have it this way


Alitezar's "work" is really awesome!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris & noonghandi


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

noonghandi said:


> I, personally, agree with Alitezar. Its best to have a mix of people and cityscapes. This combo is a full picture of greater Tehran.
> To Armenian-Ortega, the little baby is really cute, but I can't tell whether its a boy or a girl.


Hi Noonghandi ,I think cute baby is girl .


----------



## noonghandi

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Hi Noonghandi ,I think cute baby is girl .


Thank you Ortega,
Are these your personal pictures? Did you visit Iran recently?

Alitezar please post more pictures of people on this thread. I love seeing people going through their daily chores.


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome ^^^^ 



> Alitezar please post more pictures of people on this thread


I want to see more pics about people too


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you all. I'll post some soon 

Preparation of some of Tehran's Main Cinemas for the 28th International Film Festival next week 

First I start with my love, Pardis Cinema. it looks like a ribbon 




























Javan Cinema at Chamran Sport & Recreational Complex.
This complex is soooo much fun and has a huge game arcade, bowling, cinema, a huge pool and so many aerobic and gymnastic classes as well as squash, gym, shopping centre, retstaurants etc. This place is huge and it continues to the back and is soo much fun to hang out at and is a must go if u go to Tehran 










Esteghlal Cinema



















Farhang Cinema










One of the salons


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

noonghandi said:


> Thank you Ortega,
> Are these your personal pictures? Did you visit Iran recently?
> 
> Alitezar please post more pictures of people on this thread. I love seeing people going through their daily chores.


These pictures not persenol ,just for help.No I'm never visiting Iran.But I know some of place in Iran , of course I want to visiting Iran I'm in love Kish Island :angel:


----------



## tatun

Any kind of pictures are welcome..People pictures are very much appreciated as they introduce them to us..I love to look at the styles and the way those courageous women push those archaic limits by showing more and more hair etc...
Judging from the crowds and lines of the festival, one only concludes that the youth is soo culturally inclined and ready to devour it all..


----------



## noonghandi

Ortega-Galatian said:


> These pictures not persenol ,just for help.No I'm never visiting Iran.But I know some of place in Iran , of course I want to visiting Iran I'm in love Kish Island :angel:


me too, I love Kish too and I want to see it soon.


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all and thanks Tatun for your support 

Pictures by Susan Sprach from her recent trip to Tehran

Non Alcoholic Beers- As you may know, the Iranian Gov. does not allow any type of consumption of alcoholic drinks in Iran, so many people smuggle it and buy it illegally...









































































A sign installed in a Tehran Hotel asking ladies to observe the dress code. All hotels, shops, restaurants in Tehran should have a sign that emphaszies the dress code, otherwise the Government will close them down..




























Central Tehran by Faravahar08


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful updates


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris 

Cycling Contest Between a Group of Persian T.V. Reporters


----------



## alitezar

An Exrecise Equipment Show in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Darband area in winter

This is the last point that people can bring their cars near the mountains and they should be all parked here.


----------



## alitezar

Tehran Mountain Emergecny Service- Helping an injured lady 



























Lima Beans



















Walnuts


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome... very nice photos too ^^


----------



## El_Greco

Very cool photos thanks a lot.


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Welcome... very nice photos too ^^


Thanks Chris


----------



## napoleon

Tehran is a city which I would like to visit; because of I like in civilization history.

Persian was a great empire and rich in cultures.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again welcome :cheers1:


----------



## alitezar

^^


----------



## alitezar

Ortega-Galatian said:


> These pictures not persenol ,just for help.No I'm never visiting Iran.But I know some of place in Iran , of course I want to visiting Iran I'm in love Kish Island :angel:


Thanks Ortega, I hope you visit soon one day


----------



## alitezar

napoleon said:


> Tehran is a city which I would like to visit; because of I like in civilization history.
> 
> Persian was a great empire and rich in cultures.


Thank you so much Napoleon


----------



## alitezar

El_Greco said:


> Very cool photos thanks a lot.


^^ Thank you


----------



## alitezar

Laleh Park in Central Tehran- 

Laleh = Tulip Flower


----------



## alitezar

Knitting is very popular among Persian women (usually older age group) and this area in Tehran sells all the knitting supplies and gets very crowded in winter time


----------



## alitezar

By Breg

KLM fligh Attendants going to the city for a visit 





































by Benoit


----------



## alitezar

Iran's Art Garden- Miniature of Some of Iran's Landmarks


----------



## alitezar

by Disu


----------



## alitezar

by Agata














































by Hosainm


----------



## alitezar

by Shahin

Tajrish Square, a huge shopping district and the gateway to Northern tehran, looks like a ghetto but is so much fun to hang out at.
This is near Persian New year, which is the first day of spring (March 21st time frame each year) 




























This guy looks very interesting


----------



## alitezar

Laleh Eskandari, a Persian artist who is helping city of Tehran in various projects to beautify Tehran with her artistic taste 























































Tehran highways are so beautiful in summertime with so many nice shapes build out of flowers on the side


----------



## alitezar

Here and there


----------



## alitezar

The closing ceremony of Fajr International Theatre Festival and giving way to the grand opening of the International Film festival Next week 



















Persian Artists


----------



## noonghandi

Eskandari's work is beautiful.


----------



## slapchop

Pretty cool pics but those cars they drive look awful.


----------



## Rekarte

These interesting pictures, showing some of the life of some Iranian
qeu Tehran realizes it has a good urbanism, the city has many slums?
you have pictures of her? only to make a comparison


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Laleh Eskandari, a Persian artist who is helping city of Tehran in various projects to beautify Tehran with her artistic taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehran highways are so beautiful in summertime with so many nice shapes build out of flowers on the side


Amazing!


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan




----------



## Goyazny

Allways asked myself how Teheran chicks manage to be posh and "trendy" having in mind dress code.
Where is will there is a way...


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, me too, but I guess it is manageable



noonghandi said:


> Eskandari's work is beautiful.


Yes, I think so too 



christos-greece said:


> Amazing!


Thanks Chris


----------



## alitezar

sarbaze tabarestan said:


>


Thanks for the cool pix ST


----------



## melbstud

where do all of the flight crew go for hotel in Tehran?


----------



## Nika Loncar

One silly question (sorry for the off topic  )

do tourist women and those who are not muslim also have to wear scarfs on their head? The thing is, I would really like to visit Iran someday, but I really hate to wear anything on my head ... especially if I visited in the summer time! Even during winter, something around my neck and eventually a small cap is the top for me, I'd feel very strange and uncomfortable having to wear such long scarfs, because it's completely unlike me.


----------



## alitezar

melbstud said:


> where do all of the flight crew go for hotel in Tehran?



They usually go to Laleh Hotel (former Intercontinental) in Central Tehran or Esteghlal Hotel (former Hilton). Also there are many luxury apartment hotels in Tehran, which I will try to find pix of that tourists stay in 



Nika Loncar said:


> One silly question (sorry for the off topic  )
> 
> do tourist women and those who are not muslim also have to wear scarfs on their head? The thing is, I would really like to visit Iran someday, but I really hate to wear anything on my head ... especially if I visited in the summer time! Even during winter, something around my neck and eventually a small cap is the top for me, I'd feel very strange and uncomfortable having to wear such long scarfs, because it's completely unlike me.


I totally understand but unfortunately all female visitors to Iran either muslim or non-muslim or even all foreign people who live in Iran either Muslim or non-muslim they all have to wear the scarf.

I am totally with you and this is such a stupid rule but the government is very powerful and nothing can be done.

Most women except the religous ones hate wearing it especially in summer time but there is no choice 





Nika Loncar said:


> That's too bad  but i don't think it'll stop me from coming
> 
> Thanks for the answer!


Yes, this should not keep u from coming. since so many tourists come each year and they all enjoy their stay so much that they keep coming back. Iran is a nice and unique place to visit 







jlshyang said:


> Thanks for posting Ali. I enjoy browsing through your pictures.
> 
> I see many Peugeot cars on your streets!


Yes, they are very popular especially among youth since they are more affordable 





christos-greece said:


> This is sad indeed... anyway
> please post some new pics


Thanks Chris, I'll post more soon


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's International Film Festival going on From Jan. 30th to Feb. 10.


----------



## jlshyang

Thanks for posting Ali. I enjoy browsing through your pictures.

I see many Peugeot cars on your streets!


----------



## Nika Loncar

alitezar said:


> I totally understand but unfortunately all female visitors to Iran either muslim or non-muslim or even all foreign people who live in Iran either Muslim or non-muslim they all have to wear the scarf.
> 
> I am totally with you and this is such a stupid rule but the government is very powerful and nothing can be done.
> 
> Most women except the religous ones hate wearing it especially in summer time but there is no choice


That's too bad  but i don't think it'll stop me from coming 

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## christos-greece

This is sad indeed... anyway
please post some new pics


----------



## noonghandi

jlshyang said:


> Thanks for posting Ali. I enjoy browsing through your pictures.
> 
> I see many Peugeot cars on your streets!


Paykan was the only national car for the longest time. They stopped making this car a few years ago. These days they make Peugeots instead on the same chassis. According to my cousin, these Peugeots are called Javad Makhfi.


----------



## alitezar

^^ What a funny name :lol:


Reception for Film Festival Judges in one of Esteghlal Hotel's Ballrooms

Neeki Karimi, a very famous Persian Actress










Mahtab Keramati, another famous actress


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Now back to the city

by Csab










by Rowan Castle










by Shammassaeed

Cinema Azadi


----------



## alitezar

Here and there










by Agata










by Ulf, landing in Tehran's Domestic Aiport










by Shahin










from Picasa


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A lovely Mansion Apartment in Lavasan, a very rich cottage style town 30 minutes east of Tehran, which is a nice get away for tehranis from the crowd city. Lavasan has many nice mansions.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos ^^


----------



## AriaMehr

^^ Awsome pic! especially because im busy becoming a pilot myself 

Your doing a great job on the thread Alitezar, keep up the goodwork kay:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Pictures super I hope that one day i see Tehran.
Thank you Alitezar :hi:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

It is great when you show such details and street shots. Often they show much more than a pure skyline pic!!!! Interesting!


----------



## noonghandi

That indoor pool looks great. Its a great idea to have an indoor pool for great privacy.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, that's true 



christos-greece said:


> Amazing photos ^^


Thanks Chris 



Skyline_FFM said:


> It is great when you show such details and street shots. Often they show much more than a pure skyline pic!!!! Interesting!


Yes, I really like people shots alot too since it enables you to see the city more intimately and real 

Thanks


----------



## alitezar

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Pictures super I hope that one day i see Tehran.
> Thank you Alitezar :hi:


Thanks very much ortega, yes I hope that you visit soon 



AriaMehr said:


> ^^ Awsome pic! especially because im busy becoming a pilot myself
> 
> Your doing a great job on the thread Alitezar, keep up the goodwork kay:



Thank you, that is so cool that you want to become a pilot.
Best of luck


----------



## christos-greece

AriaMehr said:


>


Its awesome pic indeed :cheers:


----------



## AAL

alitezar said:


> Mahtab Keramati, another famous actress


Ahh, those Persian eyes... 
:bowtie:


----------



## alitezar

^^ 

Pix from today, another snowy day in Tehran.


----------



## alitezar

Tehran Mountain Trails


----------



## alitezar

by Csabx










an older pic of Gisha area in Central Tehran










by Vizkelety




























byTakwing


----------



## alitezar

Here and there










by Lars and Christine




























by S0t










by Manazganji


----------



## alitezar

by Ottis


----------



## alitezar

A furniture show in Tehran

Lovely shape in form of an apple. It's very unique










Also cool bed


----------



## alitezar

Tehran highways and streets have beautiful light works on them at night. Most of them are green, white & red like Iran's flag but others are a mixture and some are blue that I love so much and when u see it in person it's very different and more beautiful 

Tehran's Parkway Area


----------



## alitezar

And finally the closing ceremony and awards of the International Film Festival- This is for foreign films only and Persian films have 5 more days to go...


----------



## noonghandi

beautiful people and events, thanks for sharing these great pictures as usual.


----------



## seattle92

Iran's women are impressive 

The city look pretty god also


----------



## christos-greece

Snow pics are awesome


----------



## Kame

alitezar said:


>


Absolutely amazing! Are there a lot of paths looking like this in Tehran?


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

tehran is getting its 3rd BRT LINE


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan




----------



## christos-greece

Ortega-Galatian said:


>


Awesome night pic :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for the nice pix Ortega 



noonghandi said:


> beautiful people and events, thanks for sharing these great pictures as usual.



You're very welcome, I'm glad u like the pix 





Kame said:


> Absolutely amazing! Are there a lot of paths looking like this in Tehran?


These pathways can be seen in Tehran mountains, they don't pave the pathways so that it keeps its original look like the mountain


----------



## alitezar

seattle92 said:


> Iran's women are impressive
> 
> The city look pretty god also


Thank you 



christos-greece said:


> Snow pics are awesome



Thank you Chris


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome alitezar


----------



## Shapoor

Mahdi Ayad - flickr








ashinrattansi - flickr








All UC - flickr
Highway near ASP towers








Tehran international tower








Street in northern Tehran. Reminds me of San Francisco 








Karting in Azadi sports complex


----------



## Shapoor

novon - flickr
Tehran metro








Sunset








You can find small parks for local residents almost everywhere in Tehran


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics Shapoor


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Sina for the pix


----------



## Taller Better

Yes, they are great! More please!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you TB 

Dizin ski resort in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Tochal Ski Resort


----------



## alitezar

Tehran by Rowan Castle



















Azadi Monument at night




























by Persian 2007

pix in the middle of the street are of Iran's former Supreme leader......whatever










I love this complex, it has so many restaurants, cafes and is so much fun to hang out at night and I go there alot when I am in town- It's right across from Mellat Park











by Albumsforgotten


----------



## alitezar

by Iran Visitor










by Maayp










by Illuheaven










by Ksra3na










by Rollandelliottbrown










by Persian 2007- A huge camera along one of Tehran's Highways










by Ponnie










by Dennis Deterin










At the Bazzar










by Kamshots



















by Homa- These are raw pistachios I love them 










by parnianm- a polluted day- Tehran's air gets very polluted some days in winter time mostly
It's not as bad as it seems since u can easily breath still :lol:










This is a very cool sign- it says: One moment parking here= all your 4 wheels will be flat

People put these signs in front of their garage doors since some others park in front of their garage and they can't get out-unfortunately in Tehran most people don't follow the traffic laws and driving is crazy there. But these situations happn less and less these days thankfully 

by Shirin










Parents coming to pick up their daughters from girl's elementary school- Kids either take school bus or have their parents come over the older ones walk to the school


----------



## alitezar

by Hamed

Iran's Art Garden




























Models of Ancient persian Epigraphs in Niavaran Park















































Darband area by Brazeghi










Huge cotton candies


----------



## TEHR_IR

amazing pics thanks alitezar !


----------



## Shapoor

Thank you Christos, Alitezar & Taller, Better 

Recreation and public parks in Tehran:

eshare - flickr

Mellat Park is one of the most visited parks in Tehran, 
it's a very nice place to have a walk. It has also got a
lake, boat rental place, restaurant and a small zoo. 
This park is placed next to Valiasr street, the longest
street in Middle East




































Mellat Park Theater








"Dialogue Park"


























Niavaran Park


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're very welcome and thank you for the great pix and ur help 



TEHR_IR said:


> amazing pics thanks alitezar !


Khahesh mikonam Aria jan 

by Shirin










by Rowan Castle

Park Jamshidiyeh










by Ekremynus


----------



## Arpels

pistachios :drool: cool nigth shots too :yes:


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Fantastic photoskay:

The theatre of Mellat park looks really nice.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Great pictures with a single word thank you :cheers:^^


----------



## noonghandi

laboo laboo dagheh laboo, lash ann damagheh laboo.


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks alitezar for those pics ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Shapoor

eshare-flickr
Tehran in Autumn


























Inside Bagh e Meli








friendfaraway- flickr
Entrance gate of Baghe e Meli








Vahid Rahmantian- flickr
Persian fire temple. Note the mix of pre islam architecture and Isfahani tile work


----------



## Shapoor

Aryobarzan- flickr
Hassan Abad square. Hassan Abad is a popular place for buying furniture these days








The only place where you might actually afford a Persian Carpet :lol: prices usually start from £400 to £3,000 in Iran








vahid rahmatian- flickr
Azadi Stadium- Don't get fooled by the emptiness, go there for a Perspolis vs. Esteghlal (Tehran's top & controversial teams) match and you'll understand 








friendfarwaway- flickr
Tehran Bazzar- These are not carpets, they're called "Ghali". Small and beautiful 

















Valiasr St.


----------



## Shapoor

A few more pics:

H.R.Sabbaghi
View from Milad tower


















Lavasan, a quiet place for relaxing outside the busy Tehran. Some Tehranis have bought land and built mansions there.


----------



## Arpels

the famose Persian Carpet's, very well :sly: gorgeous the view from the Milad tower :yes:


----------



## Enzo

Thanks for showing Tehran and its people, it seems to be a lovely, dense and vibrant city, I loved the thread, the Tehran's Milad Tower is beautiful and the airport seems to be modern, well I liked it all, especially the food on page 82, it looks delicious, hummmmm, I think I am hungry now. :cheers:

Great job, keep the pix coming.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for your kind comment 



Arpels said:


> the famose Persian Carpet's, very well :sly: gorgeous the view from the Milad tower :yes:


Thank you Arpels 




Jünyus Brütüs said:


> Fantastic photoskay:
> 
> The theatre of Mellat park looks really nice.


Thank you Jünyus 




Ortega-Galatian said:


> Great pictures with a single word thank you :cheers:^^


Thank you Ortega 




christos-greece said:


> Thanks alitezar for those pics ^^ :cheers:


Thank you for the comment 




noonghandi said:


> laboo laboo dagheh laboo, lash ann damagheh laboo.


lol :lol:, it may make me not want to eat laboo anymore, haha




Shapoor said:


> Valiasr St.


Thanks for the pix Sina, I just love the Vali Asr Street with lovely water canals around it


----------



## alitezar

More pix from the Film festival and some Persian Actors & Actresses


----------



## alitezar

Shemshak, Another popular Ski resort of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

By Ningen


----------



## alitezar

by ningen

Subway




























by Asad










From Sharam Razavi's Collection



















A Chinese restaurant in Central Tehran










This chart specifies if the air pollution is too much or it's ok


----------



## alitezar

by Haft30n

Milad Tower



















by Shahram Razavi





































A Gas Station


----------



## alitezar

pix from Sherwin's trip to Tehran

Iran Air in Heathrow



















View of the city from Niavaran Hills


----------



## christos-greece

Shapoor said:


> H.R.Sabbaghi
> View from Milad tower


Just great :drool: :cheers:


----------



## Shapoor

^^ Indeed :yes:

by kaveh8529








by M.a.n.i.








by persian2007
Saadat Abad district








by Mojataba Masoudi








by kasmin
Jamshidieh Park aka Stone Park


----------



## Shapoor

by vahid rahmanian
View from Jamshidieh Park








by H.e.l.e.n.
Graffiti art has recently become popular 








Pure art 








by Persian2007
Despite U.S. and EU sanctions we have still managed to attract companies such as Daimler Chrysler, BMW and many others in Iran 








by kamshots
Not all can afford these cars though. Imagine if this guy just stoped and lost his balance :lol: I should stop being mean 








by hamed masoumi
Busy streets of Tehran


----------



## intensivecarebear

that guy with all the boxes on his bike is going to have a bad back when he's old:nono::lol:


----------



## alitezar

^^ lol :lol: I hope that he'll be ok though..


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Just great :drool: :cheers:


Thanks Chris 




Shapoor said:


> ^^ Indeed :yes:
> 
> by kaveh8529


Excellent pix Sina. I love this one alot


----------



## christos-greece

Shapoor said:


> by kaveh8529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by M.a.n.i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by persian2007


Those night pics are awesome too :cheers:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

More pictures. I am glad to see your thread has so much visits and comments! Great stuff!!!


----------



## Arpels

^^ Semiramis garden, in Persia...



Shapoor said:


>


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan




----------



## Shapoor

Thank you all 

by eshare








by sharto









Adorable 


























by mohammadali









by mehrad H.M.









by danchitnis
Commie blocks in Ekbatan








by mahyar hejazi
Atisaz buildings








by [email protected]









by doctor hendi
Typical street in Tehran


----------



## Shapoor

by kaafoor
World's tallest minarets under construction (230 m)








by mohammad ali









Abgineh museum








by youngrobv (rob & ale)


----------



## alitezar

^^ Lovely pictures Sina. Thank you 

Also thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## alitezar

by Bijan1351



















by Haft30n










Around Tehran's South Bazzar- Crazy busy but so much fun


----------



## alitezar

A traditional teahouse in Central Tehran frequent by old locals


----------



## alitezar

by Yousef Hamidi










Sadeh celebration in Tehran,- A Zaroastioan Religous festival, the ancient religon of Iran before Arab's invasion to Iran and spreading Islam by force.

From Wikipedia

Sadeh, is an ancient Iranian tradition celebrated 50 days before nowrouz- Iranian New Year. Sadeh in Persian means "hundred" and refers to one hundred days and nights left to the beginning of the new year celebrated at the first day of spring on March 21 each year. Sadeh is a mid winter festival that was celebrated with grandeur and magnificence in ancient Iran. It was a festivity to honor fire and to defeat the forces of darkness, frost, and cold.









































































And then people dance around the fire, it's so coooooool  Fire is the holy element in Zaroastian religon.


----------



## Silverhawk

Thank's a lot for showing us more about Iran, Teheran is a great capitol, amazing pics, the lifestyle is very interesting. I love this pics.... and the thread of course.


Greetings from Monterrey, México.


----------



## alitezar

Subway
































































Women only wagons are in the front and end of the train for women who prefer more privacy, or are more religous plus it's great for crazy Tehran rush hours

by Natalia Casado


----------



## alitezar

Here and there

At a Bank in Tehran










Busy hunting 




























Around Tehran University and students




























by Guust


----------



## alitezar

by Krystian kaczor










by Lukasz




























by Mdarvish










by Lukasz

OMG, this pic is so funny, it's like these 2 cats are going to attack this lady from both sides according to a very well planned strategy :lol:










by Machukes


----------



## alitezar

Silverhawk said:


> Thank's a lot for showing us more about Iran, Teheran is a great capitol, amazing pics, the lifestyle is very interesting. I love this pics.... and the thread of course.
> 
> 
> Greetings from Monterrey, México.


Thank you, I really appreciate it


----------



## eduardo90

This city makes me go crazy I love it!!!...it is so beautiful


----------



## Skyline_FFM

I thought, Avesta and Zoroastrism were prohibited in Iran? Am I missinformed?


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Yes, but the city's trees and plants should be appreciating it I guess since it had not rain or snow that much this winter in Tehran


Rain is needed indeed... everywhere




alitezar said:


>


:cheers: kay:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris 



eduardo90 said:


> This city makes me go crazy I love it!!!...it is so beautiful


Thank you buddy


----------



## alitezar

Skyline_FFM said:


> I thought, Avesta and Zoroastrism were prohibited in Iran? Am I missinformed?



Hi there,

No, world's major religons are not prohibited in Iran at all, but here is the tricky and stupid part. After the revolution the Islamic government does not allow any Muslim Iranian to convert to Chritianity, Judaism, Zoroastian etc.

But we have Jewish & zoroastain temples and churches around Tehran but only people who are born to that religon can practice their faith but they are not allowed to preach their faith..

Also govenrment always assigns a hidden police in big events to monitor Muslim Persians....


----------



## christos-greece

You welcome ^^^^


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Nainawaaz said:


> So let me get something straight: They do not allow " Iranian" women inside the stadium, but they allow Korean women inside?? lol.


that's weird.. ?? hno:

but this city is a beautiful city btw


----------



## christos-greece

That is weird indeed ^^ i forgot to said that yesterday...


----------



## kolkatausa

that bon fire looks amazing. i want to join in and have fun.


----------



## kolkatausa

awesome pics btw...that multi level highway/road looks cool.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much for your kind comment


----------



## richardmilk

Great to see pics from Iran allitezar, Iranian women are always quite stylish. 

Just a point, you said at the beginning these (the photos) are something the western media or Bush doesn't want us (non-iranians) to see, and to me to say that anybody would be influenced by the media or, worse still, by George W Bush to believe in anything that is thrown at us... that is an underestimation of our intelligence... BIG time. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

It is nice to see Tehran from above in video especially -second one-
We know Tehran from pics, but this is complete different! Looks awesome


----------



## Gorgon

Shapoor said:


> Actually, they're building another stadium for women's football next to Azadi stadium only for women but it's still not fair hno:
> 
> You can check out the thread if you want http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523733


Interesting. Do you think they'll ever allow men's matches in there or would it be just women's football?


----------



## Shapoor

^^ I'm not sure about that. They may ocasionally allow men football teams with smaller fan bases to play there when it's snowing/raining but most football teams in Tehran have such huge amount of fans that a 40,000 stadium would be small for them.


----------



## alitezar

intensivecarebear said:


> those bbc videos from the last page were fantastic. I really learned so much and the people from gilan seem really nice. Now I really have to visit:cheers:


Yes, I hope you visit soon too 



christos-greece said:


> It is nice to see Tehran from above in video especially -second one-
> We know Tehran from pics, but this is complete different! Looks awesome


Thanks Chris, I'm so gald u liked the videos 


from Picasa




























Valentine Day in Tehran














































by Arjun


----------



## alitezar

by CT





































by groep

These blue bins can be found everywhere in Tehran- You drop in it coins for the poor people in order for you to be safe and protected from bad things & events

Basically good karma 










by Hike


----------



## alitezar

by Ensiemathias










Iranians are also very friendly to froeign tourists, they try to talk to them in English and even take pix 










by Majidi










by Lafillequibouge



















by ncreature




























Tehran City Theatre


----------



## alitezar

from Picasa










by Roozbeh










by Stephen










by Stevroden










by Vahabm


----------



## alitezar

Kids usually keep themselves busy with various activities in summer and after school


----------



## alitezar

SO do adults, tehran has a huge mix of leisure classes, the list is endless and is anything you can imagine..

Yoga, Skate, ski, tennis, ping pong, badminton, polo, swimming, billiard, bowling, meditation, spiritual classes and ....


----------



## Metsada

What's the name of this lady? She looks so kind-hearted and cute


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko

Persians are very handsome people. The Iranian women are gorgeous!


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Now THAT'S what I call a DENSE city:







 :uh: :eek2:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updated pics alitezar :cheers: including that pic ^^ kay: :drool:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris



Metsada said:


> What's the name of this lady? She looks so kind-hearted and cute


Hi Metsada,

Her name is Hediyeh Tehrani, she is a famous Persian actress



Maxim Prokopenko said:


> Persians are very handsome people. The Iranian women are gorgeous!


Thank you 



Skyline_FFM said:


> Now THAT'S what I call a DENSE city:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :eek2:


Yes, the central part of the city is so dense


----------



## Metsada

alitezar said:


> Hi Metsada,
> 
> Her name is Hediyeh Tehrani, she is a famous Persian actress


Thanks Ali


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline_FFM said:


>


What is the name of the biggest avenue in Tehran (seeing in the pic) ?


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^Hi,it's Navab


----------



## tatun

alitezar said:


> Some pix from the closing ceremony of the Int'l Film Festival



I have seen movies with Leila Hatami and Shahab Hosseini; and they both ended up winning awards at the Fajr..Yeayyy..:banana:


----------



## noonghandi

CNN report on valentine in Tehran:
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2009/02/15/sayah.iran.valentines.day.cnn


----------



## 东方丹东

I'm surprised why girls in Iran are all beautiful!


----------



## noonghandi

This is Perspolis' new head coach, Vingada. He is from Portugal:


----------



## christos-greece

> Hi, it's Navab


Thanks TEHR_IR  that avenue is the longest in km and about lanes in Tehran, i guess...


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^yes it is  It connects the central part of tehran with the south  I live near navab (my dad) he isn't rased there but he is in niroohaviye and SaadatAbad the last one is in the north but there are the houseprices lower in navab xD it looks a ""not modern nice place and crappy"" from above but there are many many shops there and it's fun They only should build there MEGA GLASS AND STEAL TOWERS


----------



## Shapoor

Recent pictures of Dizin ski resort

by snowdosker from flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful pics ^^



TEHR_IR said:


> yes it is  It connects the central part of tehran with the south  I live near navab (my dad) he isn't rased there but he is in niroohaviye and SaadatAbad the last one is in the north but there are the houseprices lower in navab xD it looks a ""not modern nice place and crappy"" from above but there are many many shops there and it's fun They only should build there MEGA GLASS AND STEAL TOWERS


 thank you TEHR_IR


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Sina for the pix 




tatun said:


> I have seen movies with Leila Hatami and Shahab Hosseini; and they both ended up winning awards at the Fajr..Yeayyy..:banana:


I'm very glad for lila Hatami too, I like her so much 




noonghandi said:


> CNN report on valentine in Tehran:
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2009/02/15/sayah.iran.valentines.day.cnn


Very cool documentary. Thank you noonghandi 

Tehran International Aiport in a polluted air

European airlines traffic in Tehran aiport starts from 10 p.m. to around 7 a.m. and in the morning the airport ususally has mostly Iran Air flights to various destinations and middel eastern carriers are scheduled during the day that's why you mostly see iran air in the ramps 

posted by Aira


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Laleh Hotel (former Continental) in Central Tehran and some of it's shops and restaurants


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^Thanks I hope I can find more pictures soon BTW this thread is amazing thanks for making it Alitezar xx


----------



## alitezar

^^ Merci Aria jan, kheily mamnoon 


Persian handcrafts


----------



## alitezar

from Picasa





































by Markus




























by Lafillequibouge










Niavaran Palace Complex



















by Julia










by Palideh










bySaeid2id


----------



## rosn19

tehran is soooo damn beautiful!!!! i cant believe they celebrate valentine's there! i thought everything was prhoibited in iran and that it was so boring and miserable. i want to visit so badly, it is on my list of cities i have to go to in my lifetime. saludos desde el norte de mexico!


----------



## noonghandi

东方丹东;32518752 said:


> I'm surprised why girls in Iran are all beautiful!


They work on it.


----------



## Sabzweb

A Caspian sea resort in Northern Iran


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Tehran's Laleh Hotel (former Continental) in Central Tehran and some of it's shops and restaurants


The view from there looks awesome


----------



## TEHR_IR

View of Mehrabad-Airport ,Tehran


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pic ^^ Mehrabad Airport looks really nice


----------



## Shapoor

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3298063062/sizes/l/

Alborz mountains Just next to N. Tehran








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3294906944/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3297833219/sizes/l/

Parkway








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3294060763/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3297830371/sizes/l/

Foreign ministry of Iran








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3285420912/sizes/l/in/set-72157613892108209/

Hello kitty 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3297514307/sizes/l/

What you looking at? It's the cat mafia :gunz:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3290405725/sizes/l/

Abraham mosque








http://flickr.com/photos/varahran/1691636066/sizes/o/


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics Shapoor :cheers: really nice



Shapoor said:


> Hello kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3297514307/sizes/l/
> 
> What you looking at? It's the cat mafia :gunz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3290405725/sizes/l/


looks awesome and cute


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thnaks Chris, yes they are so cute. I love cats 

Thank you Sina for the pix 



rosn19 said:


> tehran is soooo damn beautiful!!!! i cant believe they celebrate valentine's there! i thought everything was prhoibited in iran and that it was so boring and miserable. i want to visit so badly, it is on my list of cities i have to go to in my lifetime. saludos desde el norte de mexico!


Thank you for your kind comment 




Sabzweb said:


> A Caspian sea resort in Northern Iran


Thanks Sabzweb for the video. I really like the look of young Persians, cute..



TEHR_IR said:


> View of Mehrabad-Airport ,Tehran


Thanks Aria for the lovely Mehrabad pic 



Very cool and nice list posted by TEHR-IR with list of Airlines that fly into Tehran's Inetrnational, theri destination and the aircraft they use enroute to Tehran 

Thanks TEHR-IR


Airlines that flies to Tehran-Imam Khomeini Airport

* Aeroflot (Moscow-Sheremetyevo) *Airbus 319-200/320-200*
* Air Arabia (Sharjah) *Airbus 320-200*
* Alitalia (Rome-Fiumicino) *Airbus 320-200*
* Ariana Afghan Airlines (Kabul) *Boeing 727-200*
* Austrian Airlines (Vienna) *Airbus 320-200*
* Atlasjet (Istanbul-Atatürk, Izmir, Konya, Gaziantep) [Seasonal] *Airbus 320-200*
* Azerbaijan Airlines (Baku) *ATR50/75/ Airbus 319-200*
* bmi (London-Heathrow) *Airbus 321-200*
* Bulgaria Air (Varna) [seasonal] *Boeing 737-500*
* Caspian Airlines (Budapest, Damascus, Dubai, Istanbul-Atatürk, Kiev-Boryspil, Minsk, Yerevan) *Tupolev 154M/MD 80*
* China Southern Airlines (Beijing-Capital, Urumqi) *Boeing 757-200/737-NG*
* Conviasa (Caracas, Damascus) *Airbus 340-200*
* Corendon Airlines (Antalya, Gaziantep, Istanbul-Atatürk) [seasonal]* Boeing 737-300*
* Emirates (Dubai) *Airbus 330-200/ Boeing 777-200/777-300ER*
* Eram Air (Damascus, Isparta [Seasonal], Izmir) *Tupolev 154M*
* Euroline (Kutaisi) (seasonal) *Airbus 310-200*
* Etihad Airways (Abu Dhabi) *Airbus 320-200*
* Gulf Air (Bahrain) *Airbus 320-200*
* Inter Airlines (Adana Şakirpaşa) [seasonal] *Airbus 321-200*
* Iran Air (Amsterdam, Ankara, Bahrain, Baku, Bangkok-Suvarnabhumi, Beijing-Capital, Beirut, Cologne/Bonn, Copenhagen, Damascus, Doha, Dubai, Frankfurt, Geneva, Gothenburg-Landvetter, Hamburg, Istanbul-Atatürk, Jeddah, Karachi, Kuala Lumpur, Kuwait, Larnaca, London-Heathrow, Milan-Malpensa, Moscow-Sheremetyevo, Mumbai, Paris-Orly, Rome-Fiumicino, Seoul-Incheon, Stockholm-Arlanda, Tashkent, Tokyo-Narita, Vienna) *Airbus 310-300/300B4/300-600/ Boeing 747-100/747-200/747-Sp/727-200/ Fokker 100*
* Iran Aseman Airlines (Bishkek, Dubai, Dushanbe) *Fokker 100*
* Iraqi Airways (Baghdad) *Boeing 727-200/737-200*
* Jazeera Airways (Kuwait) *Airbus 320-200*
* Kish Air (Damascus, Dubai, Istanbul-Atatürk, Izmir [Seasonal]) *MD 80/ Tupolev 154M*
* KLM (Amsterdam) *MD 11*
* Kuwait Airways (Kuwait City) *Airbus 320-200*
* Lufthansa (Frankfurt) *Airbus 340-300 from summer 2009 Airbus 340-600*
* Mahan Air (Baghdad, Bangkok-Suvarnabhumi, Delhi, Bali, Dubai, Dusseldorf, Istanbul-Atatürk, Manilla (starts may 8 2009) ) *Airbus 320-200/310-300/300B4/Boeing 747-300/747-400*
* Nouvelair (Monastir) [Chartered] *Airbus 320-200*
* Onur Air (Ankara, Istanbul-Atatürk, Isparta, Izmir) [Seasonal] *Airbus 320-200/321-200*
* Pegasus Airlines (Istanbul-Sabiha Gökçen, Izmir, Konya [seasonal]) *Boeing 737-800*
* Qatar Airways (Doha) *Airbus 319-200/320-200/321-200*
* SunExpress (Antalya, Adana Şakirpaşa) [seasonal] *Boeing 737-800*
* Syrian Arab Airlines (Damascus) *Airbus 320-200*
* Taban Air (Almaty, Damascus, Dubai, Istanbul-Atatürk, Isparta, Izmir, Konya [seasonal], Varna [seasonal]) *British Aerospace BAe-146-300/ Tupolev 154M*
* Tajik Air (Dushanbe) *Tupolev 154M/Boeing 737-200*
* Turkish Airlines (Ankara, Istanbul-Atatürk) *Airbus 320-200/321-200 Boeing 737-400/737-800*
* UM Airlines (Kiev-Boryspil) *Tupolev 154M/MD 80*

More pix of Tehran's International









































































by marmota


----------



## alitezar

Visit of one of German Officials to Milad Tower last night along with the mayor of Tehran





































Turkmenistan's President visit to Milad Tower with the model fo the tower










Tehran's Traffic Control Centre


----------



## alitezar

Practicing soccer 










Fans from Iran V. S. Korea game



















Yummy Persian Kabobs

by Scoop415










Tehran Railway Station










by Makkeru


----------



## alitezar

by Damon Lynch- Jamishdiyeh Park










by Hamed- View from the park



















by Fretur










by Nina










by Katka


----------



## alitezar

Exercise Tools are installed in all Tehran parks and are so fun to use























































Even they are high in the mountains

by Csab


----------



## alitezar

by Juai


----------



## alitezar

by Ben














































by Groep


----------



## alitezar

by Mohammad Saraf



















by Shahin


----------



## Persiancat

^^Holy shrimp! how do you guys find this much pictures of tehran from internet?!:?


----------



## Persiancat

I just found a cool pic, after searching (hard!) through the internet:cheers:

Now isn't that amazing?!


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran Railway Station looks great at night ^^^^ :cheers:



alitezar said:


> I love this meow, she is so cute and fat


Beautiful indeed


----------



## Shapoor

Tehran is like heaven for cat lovers, they're everywhere! I used to know a cute cat that visited our balcony twice a day when I was 8


----------



## Shapoor

Jujeh Kabab (Chicken), Koobideh (Mince meat), and Tahchin (Rice with Saffron)

























Subway



























































Tehran Bazaar









_All pictures from flickr_


----------



## TEHR_IR

Back in the 70s


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Aria for the great pix 



Persiancat said:


> I just found a cool pic, after searching (hard!) through the internet:cheers:
> 
> Now isn't that amazing?!


It is a very cool pic. Thanks Cat


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Tehran Railway Station looks great at night ^^^^ :cheers:
> 
> 
> Beautiful indeed


Yes, she is so cute. Thanks Chris


----------



## alitezar

Shapoor said:


> Tehran is like heaven for cat lovers, they're everywhere! I used to know a cute cat that visited our balcony twice a day when I was 8


Thanks for posting those cool pix Sina...

Yes, I had some cat visitors as well in our apartment


----------



## christos-greece

Great pics as always ^^ :cheers:


----------



## noonghandi

This is funny:
read the English translation of Zamine Varzeshi,, the small print under the big Persian words in the middle sign,


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi noonghandi, yes I noticed it too, it's so funny :lol:



christos-greece said:


> Great pics as always ^^ :cheers:


Thanks Chris


----------



## alitezar

Here and there

In an Expo


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A Concert


----------



## alitezar

Magic Castle Arcade in Tehran

by Hamed























































Jamshidiyeh park 

by eshare










by gssovac



















by jaroshaw


----------



## alitezar

by mamad










by Aslan- Pedrum

breaking Milad tower :lol:










by Aslan, interesting pic


----------



## alitezar

by Jeff










in Central Tehran taking motor taxis or motors are popular since they cut trhough traffic. Oh it's crazy in Central Tehran but yet so much fun


----------



## alitezar

Beautiful Azadi (freedom) monument at night


----------



## Shapoor

^^ Very nice pictures of Azadi monument, love the lightning


----------



## Shapoor

*Traditional teahouse in Tehran*



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## noonghandi

This street fair thing is a very good idea. It will help in both, keeping the streets clean and at the same time allowing the youth's artistic and expressive abilities flourish.
Thanks again Alitezar for bringing these events to our attention.
Beautiful pictures of Azadi square.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Really very beautiful pictures thanks for pictures :cheers:


----------



## SPQR

Tehran looks beatiful.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much 



Ortega-Galatian said:


> Really very beautiful pictures thanks for pictures :cheers:


Thanks very much Ortega


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> This street fair thing is a very good idea. It will help in both, keeping the streets clean and at the same time allowing the youth's artistic and expressive abilities flourish.
> Thanks again Alitezar for bringing these events to our attention.
> Beautiful pictures of Azadi square.


Yes, I also think that it's a great idea. I hope to see more of these as well as street festivals in Tehran


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updated pics  Azadi monument at night looks great :cheers:


----------



## Shapoor

Subway








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3246751572/sizes/l/

Random police car








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmaster/3322531234/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2949826295/sizes/l/

Old Taxis








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2950676512/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2950686434/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2950693024/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3322311192/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3321479713/sizes/l/


----------



## Persiancat

I believe that it's the biggest clock in the world


----------



## Rekarte

Very interesting these last pictures, which msotram the daily lives of the upper class in Iran
Iran is a country truly interesting, I hope you do not lose their culture, would you psotarem photos that show the same day to day?
not consider this as an insult, just a curiosity I (think this is poorly translated by Google)


----------



## alitezar

^^ Sorry, I don't know what you mean by day to day pix, the pix I have posted throghout the thread are from all over Tehran and day to day daily life ...
Please let me know if you mean something else...



christos-greece said:


> Very nice updated pics  Azadi monument at night looks great :cheers:


Thanks Chris 


Thank you Sina for the nice pix


----------



## Persiancat

^^Those last highway pictures were super amazing! Thanks aliteraz for sharing them:cheers:


----------



## Rekarte

alitezar said:


> ^^ Sorry, I don't know what you mean by day to day pix, the pix I have posted throghout the thread are from all over Tehran and day to day daily life ...
> Please let me know if you mean something else...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Have photos of roads, streets, in peak time?
> Poor neighborhoods, people working in the street, that the soul of the city!


----------



## alitezar

^^ aw ok, actually through out all these pages I have posted so many rush hour pix.

Also I should say that Tehran is not a poor city at all and like any huge city it has poor areas, which are mostly in the southern tips of the city but the majority of the city is Middle class, upper Middle class and rich....

The Tehran's Bazar area for exmaple is in the south and I have so many pix of it around the thread


----------



## tehrancity

Persiancat said:


> ^^Yes I do! Why do you ask? Do you live in Austin too? or TX? or US?


yap, i live in austin too


----------



## Persiancat

tehrancity said:


> yap, i live in austin too


Interesting! What school do you go to?


----------



## christos-greece

Persiancat said:


> ^^That's right, we all support this thread:cheers:


Nice photo Persiancat kay:


----------



## Persiancat

^^Thanks christos-greece


----------



## Taller Better

I knew very little about Tehran before this thread, and think I have learned a lot, and dispelled some misconceptions I had due to Alitezar's amazing collection of photos! If the goal of SSC is to learn about other cities, then this thread has certainly contributed to our education!


----------



## tehrancity

Persiancat said:


> Interesting! What school do you go to?


working now, but i'm goin to ACC next semester:cheers: u go to high school?:lol:


----------



## Persiancat

edit.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

Taller said:


> I knew very little about Tehran before this thread, and think I have learned a lot, and dispelled some misconceptions I had due to Alitezar's amazing collection of photos! If the goal of SSC is to learn about other cities, then this thread has certainly contributed to our education!


exactly!he is doing a great job!dasted dard nakone alitezar!
waghean sahmat keshidi!un jaru ham gir dade bud cherto pert mige!behesh neweshte budam,ama jawabe mano pak kardan!
:lol:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Agha jan men kheyli mutashekiram :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Wow excellent, good job Ortega 

Khahesh Mikonam= You're welcome



Taller said:


> I knew very little about Tehran before this thread, and think I have learned a lot, and dispelled some misconceptions I had due to Alitezar's amazing collection of photos! If the goal of SSC is to learn about other cities, then this thread has certainly contributed to our education!


Thanks Greg, thanks for all your help always 



sarbaze tabarestan said:


> exactly!he is doing a great job!dasted dard nakone alitezar!
> waghean sahmat keshidi!un jaru ham gir dade bud cherto pert mige!behesh neweshte budam,ama jawabe mano pak kardan!
> :lol:


Merci S.T. jan az commentet, are khoda kone gir nade yaru


----------



## AAL

edited by Taller, Better

let's let that subject close, ok? Thanks!


----------



## TEHR_IR

Alitezar YOU ROCK!!


----------



## rick1990go

it is true that 68% of Iranians live in slums?

I saw this information in a search on global growth of slums in third world

thanks for the information, know who I meet


----------



## Persiancat

rick1990go said:


> it is true that 68% of Iranians live in slums?
> 
> I saw this information in a search on global growth of slums in third world
> 
> thanks for the information, know who I meet


"From an optimistic point of view, 15 percent of Iran's population lives in slums. From a pessimistic point of view the number is 25 per cent - that's 17 million people living in slums." 

Source: http://www.irinnews.org/report.aspx?reportid=25090


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for the info cat  

it is from 3 years ago and hopefully the percentage has gone further down by now.



rick1990go said:


> it is true that 68% of Iranians live in slums?
> 
> I saw this information in a search on global growth of slums in third world
> 
> thanks for the information, know who I meet


holy cow, how did you come up with this number, if it was the case half of Tehran would be living in slums hno:




TEHR_IR said:


> Alitezar YOU ROCK!!


merci aria


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar is the best kay: more pics please


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you so much Chris


----------



## alitezar

Some of Tehran Subway Artwork, Trains & Stations

from Picasa & By Farshad Palideh














































Tehran's Subway Sign


----------



## alitezar

some Artworks in Station

from tehran Metro website


----------



## eduardo90

The Tehran subway looks very nice and modern.


----------



## alitezar

Tehran News stands- A huge variety of newspapers and magazines



















One of Tehran Fire Stations





































And when it's quiet


----------



## alitezar

6th Annual International Tehran Animation Festival- Last Week


----------



## alitezar

TV Store





































Small Statues Expo


----------



## alitezar

Another Huge Street Painting Festival


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Persiancat said:


> I guess not You know the picture is from 70 years ago, of caorse so many changes apear to the city specially to the buildings.


That's true but it was so nice. Thanks for the pix


----------



## Taller Better

The thing I like the most about your thread is you show us the normalcy of life in Tehran. 
People are people the world over! :cheers:!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those paintings are really interesting


----------



## Shapoor

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3315045706/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ardalan23/3330753226/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ardalan23/3329914481/sizes/l/

Mount Damavand as seen from Dizin ski resort, highest point in ME.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3341328549/sizes/l/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3342165904/sizes/l/










Girls, girls, girls...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3315048856/sizes/l/


----------



## noonghandi

beautiful pictures, thank you Alitezar, Shapoor and Persiancat.


----------



## abdeka

Great pictures. I love this coutry.


----------



## yuvaly1

cool pics! Tehran is huge!
Q: do female tourists have to cover their heads? (sorry for the ignorance, i was just wondering)


----------



## ZOHAR

^^yes


----------



## ZOHAR

the painting idea is great


----------



## Sexton Lions

Teheran is very cool city... Real megalopolis, over 10 000 000 people!:cheers:


----------



## noonghandi

I like this angel walking on the clouds,


----------



## christos-greece

Shapoor said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3315045706/sizes/l/


Great pic kay:


----------



## yianni

*very nice pics*

great history culture and people in persia i love your cultural heritage


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much




christos-greece said:


> Great pic kay:


Thanks Chris 




Taller said:


> The thing I like the most about your thread is you show us the normalcy of life in Tehran.
> People are people the world over! :cheers:!


Thank you so much Greg. I also really like the daily life and people pix 




yuvaly1 said:


> cool pics! Tehran is huge!
> Q: do female tourists have to cover their heads? (sorry for the ignorance, i was just wondering)


Yes, unfortunately all women in Iran regardless of race, religon etc should wear the head scarf 




ZOHAR said:


> the painting idea is great


Yes, I think so too 



Sexton Lions said:


> Teheran is very cool city... Real megalopolis, over 10 000 000 people!:cheers:


Thanks very much 



noonghandi said:


> I like this angel walking on the clouds,



me too, it's so nice 




Shapoor said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ardalan23/3330753226/sizes/l/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ardalan23/3329914481/sizes/l/
> 
> Mount Damavand as seen from Dizin ski resort, highest point in ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3341328549/sizes/l/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3342165904/sizes/l/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls, girls, girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3315048856/sizes/l/



Thanks Sina for the very cool pix. Mt. Damavand one is so nice


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Volleyball House










Two Tehrani Teams Playing




























by Anwarul

A traditional Persian restaurant



















Golestan Palace




























by Adam Teale



















Saad Abad Palace

Anwarul's Trip to Tehran


----------



## alitezar

A browse through one of Tehran's Parks














































Morning Work Out


----------



## alitezar

Kids in Elementary School



















Pix By Bahareh























































by Dziq

Holding Sangak Bread, a very popular and tasty Persian Bread


----------



## alitezar

More New Year Shopping Pix




























Dizin Ski Resort

by Lawrence



















by Martia










by mammad Masoumi
































































by littlebrother


----------



## alitezar

Film Festival Gathering










Tehran Subway























































by Stewart


----------



## noonghandi

This guy is Hadi Saai. He is world and olympic gold medal winner in karate.


----------



## Persiancat

noonghandi said:


> This guy is Hadi Saai. He is world and olympic gold medal winner in karate.



^^Wrong sir! He is the world and olympic gold medal winner in taekwondo


----------



## christos-greece

Nice updates folks


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris 



Persiancat said:


> ^^Wrong sir! He is the world and olympic gold medal winner in taekwondo


Wow very cool, I didn't know 



Hi Ortega,

I had post these pix on page 121 but in case you have not seen it, these are pix of some of Persian Armenians in Tehran 

40th Annual Iran's Armenian and Iranian Christian Athlete's Olympic Opening in Tehran, Last night.

There are many Armenian origin people & chrisitians living in Iran & they are the only groups that their girls do not have to wear scarves while playing but they all have to wear it outside in public like everyone else














































Team's from different Iran cities


----------



## persian cat

great job bro


----------



## Sentient Seas

Dallas star said:


> Looks great, I'm sure this thread has changed alot of stereotypes about Iran.


Tehran is beautiful. And no offense, but there is one stereotype of Iran (at least their leadership) that doesn't seem to be changing soon to me over here in the USA.


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran city is beautiful indeed -once again -


----------



## Gordion

Nice photos, thanks.


----------



## christos-greece

40th Annual Iran's Armenian and Iranian Christian Athlete's Olympic Opening pics are nice too ^^


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thank you Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Wow very cool, I didn't know
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ortega,
> 
> I had post these pix on page 121 but in case you have not seen it, these are pix of some of Persian Armenians in Tehran
> 
> 40th Annual Iran's Armenian and Iranian Christian Athlete's Olympic Opening in Tehran, Last night.
> 
> There are many Armenian origin people & chrisitians living in Iran & they are the only groups that their girls do not have to wear scarves while playing but they all have to wear it outside in public like everyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team's from different Iran cities


Thankyou much Alitezar  

Very impressive pictures.

In addition to having their own churches and clubs, Armenians of Iran are one of the few linguistic minorities in Iran with their own schools.

Alcohol is not entirely banned in Iran. If you must have a drink, then head to the Armenian Club (12) at 68 Khark Street (00 98 21 6670 0521). In this somewhat surreal place, Tehran's Armenian Christian community and non-Muslim visitors are permitted to drink (in moderation, of course) with their meals " and, if you are a woman, you may take off your headscarf. 

Famous armenians from Iran Ken Davitian - actor ,Marcos Grigorian - actor ,Andy (Andranik Madadian) - pop music singer ,Andre Agassi ,Caro Lucas is electrical engineer, scientist, founder-director of Center of Excellence for Control and Intelligent Processing at University of Tehran ,Alecko Eskandarian — DC United soccer star ....


----------



## Persiancat

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Thankyou much Alitezar
> 
> Very impressive pictures.
> 
> In addition to having their own churches and clubs, Armenians of Iran are one of the few linguistic minorities in Iran with their own schools.
> 
> Alcohol is not entirely banned in Iran. If you must have a drink, then head to the Armenian Club (12) at 68 Khark Street (00 98 21 6670 0521). In this somewhat surreal place, Tehran's Armenian Christian community and non-Muslim visitors are permitted to drink (in moderation, of course) with their meals " and, if you are a woman, you may take off your headscarf.


^^Interesting (or should i say DARN?!) So Iranian Armanians have more freedom than *Iranians *themselves in *Iran*!!! I don't like this very much.


----------



## Shapoor

^^ But Armenians are Iranian citizens too. They've been living in Iran from a long time ago (Safavid time and escape from Ottomans later). I don't think it's good to take away something from someone because you don't have it.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Persiancat said:


> ^^Interesting (or should i say DARN?!) So Iranian Armanians have more freedom than *Iranians *themselves in *Iran*!!! I don't like this very much.


Drinking the alcol is not freedom .


----------



## Persiancat

Shapoor said:


> ^^ But Armenians are Iranian citizens too. They've been living in Iran from a long time ago (Safavid time and escape from Ottomans later). I don't think it's good to take away something from someone because you don't have it.


I suppose they are; but why the heck they march with another's country's flag? why not Iranian flag?



alitezar said:


>


----------



## Persiancat

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Drinking the alcol is not freedom .


^^Isn't it? Whatever you are free to do is considered freedom, obviously. If i was prohibited to drink and my girldfriend to remove her scarf, so should Armenian Iranians be.


----------



## Shapoor

Persiancat said:


> I suppose they are; but why the heck they march with another's country's flag? why not Iranian flag?


Because they're from Armenia? :| those people are not Iranian Armenians. And you could drink alcohol at home anyway, I don't think Armenians are allowed to drink in the public.


----------



## Persiancat

Shapoor said:


> Because they're from Armenia? :| those people are not Iranian Armenians. And you could drink alcohol at home anyway, I don't think Armenians are allowed to drink in the public.


^^That's what i'm saying! look, you just admited that they are Armenians. And they have rights to do things that Iranians don't and that's not equality whatsoever.


----------



## Shapoor

no no, I am talking about the pictures with the armenian flag, they are armenians from armenia, invited to Iran. they are not armenians who live in iran.

And here's our flag:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

ARMENIAN IN IRAN


----------



## Shapoor

^^ my favourite church after Vank Cathedral


----------



## noonghandi

About drinking alcoholic beverages in Iran, Armenians, like all other Iranians are not allowed to drink legally. However, drinking is tolerated if you are christian. This means you are not going to be treated as bad as a non-christian, if you re caught drunk or drinking. This has been my experience of about 28 years ago. Unless the laws have changed since then, the same rules should apply today.
As I said in my previous posts, there are a lot of churches in Iran. My father, for purpose of documentation, traveled around West Azerbaijan state before he left Iran and took pictures of more than 120 churches.


----------



## Persiancat

^^Cool thanks for the info.


----------



## christos-greece

Those recent pics are really cool


----------



## Shapoor

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3346826215/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3347666100/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3346827749/sizes/l/
Typical highway bridge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3346827831/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3347665450/sizes/l/

Darband








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxsarah/3328708462/sizes/l/

Yummy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxsarah/3328682110/sizes/l/

Tehran glass museum








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3327028446/sizes/l/
Mosque








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamteale/3343748203/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rshoraka/3348104287/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3346827241/sizes/l/


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

I can take one?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Looks really delicious :eat:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

*افتتاح تقاطع غیر همسطح شهید کلاهدوز*

new section of tehran highways!


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

they must plant more trees!!!!!!!!!i am really thinking of buying many small tress and plant it on my own!


----------



## alitezar

^^ I am totally with you 



Shapoor said:


> pix


Thank you so much for the lovely pix Sina


----------



## alitezar

Ortega-Galatian said:


> I can take one?


for sure you're more than welcome. But I warn you some of them are extremely sour that makes your face gesture so funny 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Looks really delicious :eat:


Hi Chris,

Yes, they taste so sour and so lovely. It's so much fun to eat them


----------



## Mog_art

Wonderful pictures, guys Very inspiring, Iran is a must-visit for me now. Besides, flights from Moscow to Tehran are cheap enough:banana:
I want to ask a question to the native dwellers of Tehran: what is the best hotel to stay in, taking into account the proximity of main attractions, the peacefulness and/or authenticity of the surrounding quarters? Don't want to rely solely on Internet adverts Maybe the topic was discussed earlier, but the thread is sooooo huge))
Btw, what's the ideal time for visiting Iran? It shouldn't be too hot in early May, am I right? Thanks.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

alitezar said:


> for sure you're more than welcome. But I warn you some of them are extremely sour that makes your face gesture so funny
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chris,
> 
> Yes, they taste so sour and so lovely. It's so much fun to eat them




It was good to hear Alitezar :booze:










I heard, Iranian dessert is very good ,this white desset very pretty


----------



## alitezar

Gordion said:


> Nice photos, thanks.


Thank you Gordion 



persian cat said:


> great job bro


Thank you 





Ortega-Galatian said:


> It was good to hear Alitezar :booze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard, Iranian dessert is very good ,this white desset very pretty


Thanks Ortega, 

yes this one is called Faloodeh (The white thing ) and the yellow one is traditional persian icecream


----------



## alitezar

Mog_art said:


> Wonderful pictures, guys Very inspiring, Iran is a must-visit for me now. Besides, flights from Moscow to Tehran are cheap enough:banana:
> I want to ask a question to the native dwellers of Tehran: what is the best hotel to stay in, taking into account the proximity of main attractions, the peacefulness and/or authenticity of the surrounding quarters? Don't want to rely solely on Internet adverts Maybe the topic was discussed earlier, but the thread is sooooo huge))
> Btw, what's the ideal time for visiting Iran? It shouldn't be too hot in early May, am I right? Thanks.


Hi Mog_art,

Thanks for your comment 

Summers in Tehran are hot but not too hot, it is dry and about 35C max and at night about 27C, which is very comfortable.
In winter it varies from -8 C to 5C.
May is a very good time to visit, I think it should be around 28C in may time frame.

The best hotel location wise that I suggest you stay at in tehran is Hotel Esteghlal, which is located near Tehran's Parkway Junction in the Northen Tehran area.

The good thing about this hotel is that it is located on Vali Asr ave. the heart of Tehran's Night Life, which is the biggest street in the middle east and houses so many Cafes, shops, restaurants, parks and it's heavenly beautiful in summer and so lovely to take a walk at.

The thing tour companies is that most of them take foreign visitors to hoptels in Central Tehran and although it's a fun area but it's sooooo crowded and noisy but if you stay in Esteghlal hotel you can take cheap taxis to Central tehran.

Also Northern Tehran in a Huuuuuuge area that houses millions of people and there is sooo much stuff to do and see there as well:

Below is the website for Esteghlal hotel

http://esteghlalhotel.com/home.htm

This is also a video about Vali Asr Ave. in Tehran






Also in the map below you can see where in tehran it is located:










I should say that if u want to experience more luxurious stay hotel wise, the best bet is to reserve an apartment hotel, which below is the link to:

http://www.melal.com/site/404/default.aspx


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Sina

*Tehran is a Muslim capital with a modern vibe​*
Rick Steves, Special to The Chronicle
Friday, March 13, 2009

Two young Iranian parents smiled at me, showing mock desperation as their little boy and girl eagerly dragged them into a shop famous for its pistachio ice cream sandwiches. Around the corner, filling the side of a 15-story building, a government-sponsored propaganda mural showed a perverted American flag, with skulls for stars and falling bombs for stripes.

That bizarre mixture - of saber-rattling politics alongside the personal warmth of individual locals - is what struck me on my recent 12-day trip to Iran to film a public-television show. I found Iran to be perhaps the most misunderstood and fascinating land I've ever visited. And I learned a lot.

The country is not free. It seems that people - motivated by fear of Western influences and love of their children - have forgone democracy for their theocracy. Parents told me, "We do not want our girls to grow up to be Britney Spears," and they are willing to sacrifice some freedom to achieve that goal. They feel their "revolution of values" provides an environment where they can raise their children free from the cheap sex, drug abuse and crass materialism of the West.

Iranian women must wear a scarf, but many leave a tuft of hair showing at the forehead. After several days, that provocative tuft attracted my eye like cleavage. Making sure that what they can show is as beautiful as possible, Iranian women, per capita, lead the world in nose jobs. Faces are beautifully made up and - when so much else is covered - can be particularly expressive and mysterious. Eye contact is riveting.

Before arriving in Iran, I was so afraid of anti-Americanism that we had nearly left our big, expensive TV camera in Athens and considered flying in with a less obtrusive model. But once there, I found people curious, courteous and quick to smile - especially when they learned we were American. I've never had such fun with people or found them so chatty than on the streets of Iran.

Tehran is modern and bustling, with thriving shopping malls, cars clogging the streets and most people wearing Western-style clothes. Unlike in many Muslim capitals, minarets do not dot the skyline, and I barely heard a call to prayer.

And yet it's clearly a theocracy. Multiple TV stations broadcast religious programming (along with BBC and CNN) that's perfect for praying - images of the sun setting on the sea or the pilgrimage center in Mecca in real-time. In the United States, billboards and ads encourage us to consume, but in Iran, government-sponsored billboards, Muzak and TV programming is all about the teachings of great holy men.

I asked my guide if it's OK to be non-Muslim in Iran. "Yes," he said. "We have religious freedom, as long as it is not offensive to Islam." Christian? "Sure." Jewish? "Sure." Baha'i? "No. We believe that Muhammad - who came in the seventh century - was the last prophet, so the Baha'i prophet (19th century) is offensive to Islam."

I asked, "What if you want to get somewhere in the military or government?"

My guide answered, "Then you better be a Muslim - a practicing, Shiite Muslim."

Every film crew stops at the former U.S. Embassy. It was here in 1979 that a gang of revolutionary students stormed what they called the "Den of Spies" and held 52 Americans hostage for 444 days. For Iranians back then, it was a proud moment of triumph against the nation that had meddled in their affairs for years. The embassy wall is still covered with anti-American murals painted at that time. But the hostage crisis was 30 years ago. Most Iranians weren't even born then. It's ancient history to our young guide.

With our work done, we hurried to catch our flight home. As we crawled through Tehran's traffic, our driver cursed, "Death to traffic."

Shocked, I said, "What? I thought it was death to America."

He said, "Here in Iran, when something frustrates us and is out of our control, we say 'death' to that."

Then I thought, when people in my society say, "Damn those teenagers," they don't mean they wish them to die and burn in hell for eternity. ... They just want the kids to turn down the music.

Boarding our plane, the Air France flight attendants - so stylish with hair flowing freely - seemed to welcome us as if onto a life raft. Women pulled off their scarves, wine was poured and we flew west with the raw footage of a program we hoped would humanize a proud country of 70 million people.

Rick Steves writes European travel guidebooks and hosts travel shows on public television and public radio. To comment on this article, e-mail [email protected].

This article appeared on page G - 7 of the San Francisco Chronicle





In Iran, women are covered, yet beautiful...a wisp of hair can be ravishing. iran steves rick (Rick Steves / Special to The Chronicle)










Tehran is a mile-high home to 14 million people. Unlike in many Muslim capitals, minarets do not dot the skyline. (Rick Steves / Special to The Chronicle)









Young couples in Iran share the same basic dreams and aspirations as young people the world over. (Rick Steves / Special to The Chronicle)










Esfahan's great Imam Mosque is both a tourist attraction and a vibrant place of worship. (Rick Steves / Special to The Chronicle)








​

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/03/13/TR1R154HL1.DTL


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

*nice building!so finally they decide to build some glass buildings*

we need more of them!and more important they must fit with the surrounding buildings!

much more of these buildings pleeeeeease!
ps:whats the name of that tower!


----------



## Persiancat

^^I like those glassy buildings too


----------



## alitezar

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> we need more of them!and more important they must fit with the surrounding buildings!
> 
> much more of these buildings pleeeeeease!
> ps:whats the name of that tower!


It is called Mahastan tower and is located at Shhrake Gharb in west of Tehran.

I wish tehran would get more glass buildings 



Another night at Tehran's Symphony Orchestra














































Iran Classic Car Museum





































Iran's former Queen Carriage























































Them with Persian Actress Fatemeh Motamed Aria










With Bahareh Rahnama










With Leyla Otadi










With a Persian Director (Right)


----------



## Metsada

alitezar said:


> Also as for the westernmedia, unfortunately the media is so strong that poeple only know Iran by Ahmadinejad and his childih and stupid comments, such as there are no gays in Iran or saying that Israel should be wiped off from the world map and nuclear activities.


Actually alitezar, Iran has every right to peaceful nuclear energy, about 118 countries support Iran and recognize this right. It's only the US, Israel and a few western countries that don't want Iran to become strong and independent. Plus, Ahmadinejad never said those words 'wipe off the map'. Anyway, I don't want to start a political discussion here, but I just felt the need to say this, since so many people seem to be ill-informed about Iran in general.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, I think so too and agree with what you say.

Couple of countries in the world who make decisons for the world, It's just so stupid. 

The One thing I like about Ahmadinejad is that he doesn't give a shit about what those countries say. I just LOVE IT and so do many other Persians 

I'll drop this talk here too ....


----------



## Daguy

alitezar said:


> Actually I have been to Vancouver many times since my uncle lives in British Properties in the West Vancouver and my cousins were living on Lonsdale ave. in North Vancouver. So I know the city very well and it is heavenly beautiful and lovely.


Lol yes the world is such a small place nowadays isn't it? One of my Persian friends used to live in British Properties with her family, but they have moved to downtown.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, very interesting, it truly is a small place 



Here and there Tehran

by Illuheaven



















by Khai



















by Mohammadreza




























by Pouriam, I don't know why but I find this pic very interesting because of the angle










by rey










by S0T










Niavaran Palace Complex


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


>


Very nice pics about New Year Celebration alitezar  the eggs and the rest, are very similar to Greek Orthodox Easter


----------



## Wilz

huge city..


----------



## Shapoor

http://www.flickr.com/photos/badelie/3359960589/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/badelie/3359964113/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3355767901/sizes/l/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Sina 



christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics about New Year Celebration alitezar  the eggs and the rest, are very similar to Greek Orthodox Easter


Yes Chris, the most fun parts of the new year shopping are coloring the eggs, most kids do that and also buying goldfish, but it's sad when they die, But once I had mine and they lived for 3 years and I had them for 3 new years and then I put them in a special pool in my friends place that he keeped his goldfishes and I don't know what happened to them since, but I'm sure they were so glad to hang out with more than 100 other goldfishes 




Wilz said:


> huge city..


Yes, tehran is so huge especially from East to West


----------



## christos-greece

Shapoor said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/badelie/3359960589/sizes/o/


Awesome pic Shapoor  thanks for posting kay:


----------



## eL yOrSh

Mahastan tower nice building ,There are many glass buildings in Teheran ?


----------



## Persiancat

^^Unfortunetly no


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^but I think that the reason for that is: they use a lot more energy than concrete buildings I heard they are much more expensive, the are more sensitive for earthquakes and with the pollution of Tehran all the smog will stick on the glass....but yes they are beautiful


----------



## BaRrZaKh

this pics are taken by my cousin from last winter 2007-2008


----------



## Shmack

In winter Tehran becomes absolutely different city.. If not several Elahiye buildings, i'd hardly recognize it)


----------



## alitezar

BaRrZaKh said:


> this pics are taken by my cousin from last winter 2007-2008


Lovely pix Barzakh. Thank you


----------



## christos-greece

Those snowing photos are really awesome, ans looks very cold too


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris, Tehran's weather in winter is usually between -8C to 4C in winter 


Tehran in the last days of the year before the Persian New Year on Firday (first Day of Spring).


----------



## alitezar

By Amir

Some of Tehran Landmarks 




























by Amir










by Javad










Vahdat Concert Hall

by Pianotainment


----------



## alitezar

by Mostafa



















by Tamako










by Mark in To

Beautiful Safaviyeh Shopping Center


----------



## alitezar

Iran's Art Garden in Niavaran Plaace Complex

This is the miniature of some of Iran's Historic attraction

By Mohammad


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Nader










by Mohammad










by mark in To














































Water Canals (Joob in Persian) that strech all over tehran and direct water from North Mountains through the city to the south


----------



## alitezar

by A.r.




























by Foad



















Jamshidiyeh Park 

by Davod


----------



## alitezar

by Mahdi










Saad Abad Palace Complex Map










by Majid


----------



## Daguy

^^

There are SO many buildings! Every time I see pictures of Tehran I can't even begin to fathom what it would be like to live there. I would sure like to see it one day.


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thank you Chris and thanks all Persian Cat & Aria


Welcome alitezar


----------



## alitezar

Daguy said:


> ^^
> 
> There are SO many buildings! Every time I see pictures of Tehran I can't even begin to fathom what it would be like to live there. I would sure like to see it one day.


Yes. Tehran is so dense


----------



## Shmack

alitezar said:


>


I guess it's Safavi avenue? Extremely beautiful even though so many grey 'boxes'! Simply amazing.


----------



## helee

Tehran is so ugly not dense att all..almost no highrises just grey small bulidings


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That avenue is extemely beautiful and very nice indeed


----------



## Shapoor

helee said:


> Tehran is so ugly not dense att all..almost no highrises just grey small bulidings


Oh really? Take a look at this:
Elahieh buildings in N. Tehran









Other notable highrises not seen in the picture: Milad Tower (Supertall), Tehran International Tower, Azadi hotel tower and B-3 (mahestan) tower and many others...


----------



## TEHR_IR

helee said:


> Tehran is so ugly not dense att all..almost no highrises just grey small bulidings


Not dense.....xD are you kidding me xD Tehran is the biggest city in the ME and also with the most Population, that photo you saw is just a small part of Tehran if you go more to the north of the city than we have plenty of Highrises go and check the thread better out!


----------



## Persiancat

helee said:


> Tehran is so ugly not dense att all..almost no highrises just grey small bulidings


^^It sure is nicer than your boring city:lol:


----------



## poltak

helee said:


> Tehran is so ugly not dense att all..almost no highrises just grey small bulidings


I agree with you, tehran buildings are not so tall and , that makes the skyline is so boring and nothing special. Furthermore, the buildings are old fashion and not so modern compare to other middle east cities like dubai, doha, kuwait city, and other cities.


----------



## abdeka

Tehran is very nice. Happy Newroz.


----------



## intensivecarebear

helee said:


> Tehran is so ugly not dense att all..almost no highrises just grey small bulidings


Ugly? well uh, bangkok isn't exactly paris either...


----------



## Persiancat

*?????????*



sarbaze tabarestan said:


> it looks amazing!


^^What's so special about it?


----------



## Mog_art

In the thread about Tehran metro system alitezar told that the ordinary housing in the city costs as much as $150.000, the most prestigious ones reaching $8mln. High prices of the elite real estate are quite understandable, but what about the lower-class dwellings? Either you all guys are very rich up there  or the market is hugely disproportinate, with too little new apartements being constructed comparing to the population dynamics. Do you know at least the rough figure of annual floorspace (in sq meters, for ex) construction? Didn't happen to find any relevant information in English, so would be grateful for your replies.
This problem, actually, is very sharp at my home country. But we don't have as much oil&gas for exports that might push up the prices so dramatically:cheers:


----------



## Shmack

Persiancat said:


> ^^What's so special about it?


It's kinda giant.


----------



## alitezar

Mog_art said:


> In the thread about Tehran metro system alitezar told that the ordinary housing in the city costs as much as $150.000, the most prestigious ones reaching $8mln. High prices of the elite real estate are quite understandable, but what about the lower-class dwellings? Either you all guys are very rich up there  or the market is hugely disproportinate, with too little new apartements being constructed comparing to the population dynamics. Do you know at least the rough figure of annual floorspace (in sq meters, for ex) construction? Didn't happen to find any relevant information in English, so would be grateful for your replies.
> This problem, actually, is very sharp at my home country. But we don't have as much oil&gas for exports that might push up the prices so dramatically:cheers:


I can not find many good websites that have listing of Tehran properties but I should say that Tehran’s apartments are very well sized.

A 1 bedroom apartment is usally between 7500 to 1200 SF
A 2 bedroom is between 1200 to 1600
A 3 bedroom is between 1600 to 2500
4 bedroom above are above 2500 SF

The apartments in Tehran are mostly very spacious. 

Below is another article of an apartment being priced at $6 million. I should say that this apartment that they have taken the picture from is not so fancy and looks the same as the ones in front of it. So Imagine how much the mansions would be in the same area since this area is very rich and is in the west of Tehran. Plus this is not the richest part of Tehran. Elahiyeh & Fereshteh are the richest which are located in Northern Tehran

http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/05/28/business/ihousing.php


Below website shows rentals in Northern half of the city, which is the upper class part. Northern Tehran is a huge area and is home to millions of people. 

http://www.rents.ir/?gclid=CMzTgbfpuZkCFQoMDQodJDXL6A

Also I found this listing of a residential complex in North West of Tehran (Saadat Abad area) which is priced at 1,500,000 GBP, which is plus $3.2 Million USD

http://www.homesonsale.co.uk/new_family_house_4_sale_in_tehran_owner_lives_in_kuwait-o42109-en.html

Middle class house/ apartments are around $150,000 and I don't think you can find any apartments lower than $75,000 in Tehran unless you move to the suburbs to the east or west..

I hope this answers your question. But if I find more info I’ll post them


----------



## alitezar

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> it looks amazing!


This bubble shapes structure is finished now and I guess I have pic of it from the same angle through out the thread but I don't know where :lol:

it's a mosque with a blue dome and it's nice


----------



## noonghandi

Tehran apartment prices are unbelievable. One of my relatives sold a 2 story building in Ariashahr, which is a lower middle class neighborhood in Tehran, for $750,000 a few months ago.


----------



## TEHR_IR

yes my grandmothers home is $2000000 in Nirohaviyi it's a 200m² apartment with jacuzzy and...


----------



## Shapoor

Yup, prices are very high. The apartment I used to live in used to be $600,000 and it just had 2 bedrooms.


----------



## Persiancat

alitezar said:


> This bubble shapes structure is finished now and I guess I have pic of it from the same angle through out the thread but I don't know where :lol:
> 
> it's a mosque with a blue dome and it's nice


^^Why did they build a gaint mosque, when there are two smaller ones available nearby:lol: :weird:


----------



## alitezar

^^ I don't know even if it is a mosque I just thought it looks like a mosque, maybe it's not 



Shmack said:


> Ah.. somehow i thought 'Navab' and 'Safavi' is the same, since it was one person. Thanks.


Shmack, maybe you're right I think it is called Navab Safavi 

I have been in this area only twice as I was living in the north so this place is so far from me..





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice updated pics
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful cat indeed


Thanks Chris, yes she is adorable 



Tehran during the Persian New Year holida becomes very deserted as a good half of the people of Tehran go on vacation either to other places in Iran or abroad. That's why many people enjoy Tehran the most during the holidays since there is no traffic, no polluted air etc














































Tehran's Bazzar Area, this area is so jam packed always that you can't see the ground


----------



## Herbicide

^^Nice bus!
Does that say "YOUNG MAN" above the info/clock display?


----------



## Herbicide

<repeat post>


----------



## Mog_art

Thanks for detailed answer, alitezar.


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're very welcome 



Herbicide said:


> ^^Nice bus!
> Does that say "YOUNG MAN" above the info/clock display?


lol, good eye. Yes it does say young man, I gues because one of the stations is called Javan Mard e Ghasab, which means a Young male butcher, but I don't know why they have translated it to English, It should just say at least Javanmard :lol:

That's a very weired name anyways


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## Persiancat

TEHR_IR said:


>


^^I love that picture so much


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, it looks very classic


----------



## alitezar

TEHR_IR said:


>


Thanks for thelovely pix TEHR-IR.

This shot is sooo Tehran, I mean it's a very typical Central Tehran area shot captured very clear in a pic 








[/


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful cars new and old


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 

TEHR-IR- are these pix taken at Tehran's auto race track?


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^yes, some of them


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> TEHR-IR- are these pix taken at Tehran's auto race track?


Hmm... that's why some of those cars are too fast :cheers: like those 2 mercentes for examble


----------



## intensivecarebear

Ah, the L.A. lifestyle in Tehran. :lol:

How many of those big mansions/palaces are left in the city??


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^no those two are just on normal roads but the Ferrari for example is on the race track


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

*wooooooooow amazing pic*

it just has one problem!

it needs me with a nice cigar and a sexy chick!


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^:lol::lol::lol:sure why not, with photoshop you can do everything!


----------



## Tomb Raider

Tehran is so cooool, I like the distinctness in the city, and those cars are amazing !


----------



## TEHR_IR

Old picture of Tehran Navvab express way in 2005


----------



## TEHR_IR

Tomb Raider said:


> Tehran is so cooool, I like the distinctness in the city, and those cars are amazing !


Thanks


----------



## alitezar

intensivecarebear said:


> Ah, the L.A. lifestyle in Tehran. :lol:
> 
> How many of those big mansions/palaces are left in the city??












There are not many of these mansions left in tehran as people buy big mansions and demolish tem and build 20-40 story residential highrises.

Tehran still has quiet a few mansion areas but not as many as it used too since they are all replaced by residential towers. but those residential towers some of their units are a mansion for themselves and Tehran rich people most of them are living in residential apartment buildings these days


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Herbicide said:


> ^^Nice bus!
> Does that say "YOUNG MAN" above the info/clock display?


Youngman is a Chinese bus manufacturer.


----------



## alitezar

^^ aw interesting, now that makes it clear. Thanks


----------



## alitezar

TEHR_IR said:


> ^^no those two are just on normal roads but the Ferrari for example is on the race track


aw, ok Thanks


----------



## alitezar

TEHR_IR said:


> ^^:lol::lol::lol:sure why not, with photoshop you can do everything!


so true


----------



## alitezar

Tomb Raider said:


> Tehran is so cooool, I like the distinctness in the city, and those cars are amazing !


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

TEHR_IR said:


> Old picture of Tehran Navvab express way in 2005


living here should be so loud with all the cars crossing all day and night :nuts:


----------



## alitezar

Pictures of Tehran by Khareji visiting Tehran in the Persian New Year time - this week

by Khareji


----------



## alitezar

by Khareji


----------



## alitezar

Pictures by Jenny during their trip to Tehran in Feb. 2009


----------



## alitezar

backupcoolm4n said:


> most anti-american city in the world


So irrelevant. Who cares anyways ....


@Persiancat.. I guess our posts overlapsed :lol:


----------



## Persiancat

backupcoolm4n said:


> most anti-american city in the world


^^So? like we already didn't know. Do you think any one needed you to remind it to us?


----------



## Persiancat

alitezar said:


> @Persiancat.. I guess our posts overlapsed :lol:


yes they did. but don't worry, i got his qoute over my post


----------



## Persiancat




----------



## alitezar

^^ lovely pix. Thank you Cat 

Posted by Sina

It just shows that how quickly we can get a 'Clean' tehran if 2-3 million ppl and 1 million cars leave the city during the Persian New Year


----------



## alitezar

Pix posted by Arash Mordad


Norouz at Kurosh (Cyrus) the great tomb:

Cyrus the great is among the very first Persian kings who ruled Persia about 4000 years ago and his tomb is situated in the world famous Persepolis historic site 75 KM north of the beautiful city of Shiraz.

I thought as a tribute to him I'd post these pix of some young Persian guys & girls celebrating the new year moment (exact time earth enters the spring- last week) in Pasargade of the Persepolis in front of his tomb.


----------



## Metsada

backupcoolm4n said:


> most anti-american city in the world


Not at all. I can assure you that Istanbul is far more anti-American than Tehran. This is a photo thread so your comment was kind of irrelevant!


----------



## Metsada

alitezar said:


> Cyrus the great


Is his name written exactly like that (Cyrus) in Persian?


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi Metsada, in Persian his name is called Koorosh and in english is Cyrus but the thing is cyrus is a very popular Persian name too


----------



## Persiancat

^^and we also have *seerus* which i always thought is the same as Cyrus.


----------



## Metsada

alitezar said:


> ^^ Hi Metsada, in Persian his name is called Koorosh and in english is Cyrus but the thing is cyrus is a very popular Persian name too


Thanks alitezar


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're very welcome 

and the Cat is right below, in persian we pronounce Cyrus as Seerus...



Persiancat said:


> ^^and we also have *seerus* which i always thought is the same as Cyrus.


Thank you


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Very interesting, this pictures is probably related to the former zaroastian holidays .


----------



## christos-greece

Persiancat said:


>


Those 2 photos are really great @PersianCat :cheers: very nice pics alitezar too


----------



## Persiancat

^^Thanks Christ



alitezar said:


> and the Cat is right below, in persian we pronounce Cyrus as Seerus...Thank you


you're very welcome Alitezarkay:


----------



## alitezar

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Very interesting, this pictures is probably related to the former zaroastian holidays .


I think they maybe Zoroastian and the Persian New Year has been a tradition of that religon, maybe that's why they have the pic of the Zoroastian prophet on the Haftsin too


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Those 2 photos are really great @PersianCat :cheers: very nice pics alitezar too


Thank you Chris


----------



## alitezar

by Ellio Hiet










by Bahador




























by Ellio



















Tehran's Ski resorts are very popular among European tourists in winter time



















A restaurant in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Very cool UFO restautrant in Central Tehran @ Vanak Square

by DD/MM/YY


----------



## alitezar

Enghelab Square - South Central of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Tehran from North to South- Tehran is endless and twice the size of its North to South direction from East to West

by Safa










View from central tehran to the West- East area of Tehran is as vast as well










by Safa

@night





































by Mehrdad










by Mani










by Mahyar



















An interesting Mansion

by Jallaledin


----------



## alitezar

by Safa



















by Howard- Abgineh Museum










by Kurt










by Jeanine










Near the Tajrish Bazar at Tajrish Square










by Mehrdad










by pelle


----------



## alitezar

Inside a Tehran University yard

by Safa




























by Patrina










by Payman60k










A typical Persian Breakfast with bread










by Pierre










Soooo cute

There is a whole world in Tehran mountains and so many small villages on top and among them and famers live there and they bring their sheep herds to browse through the grass 

by Safa


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

whats wrong with this site!it always has problems:bash::bash::bash:
server problems,getting crazy when u have too much pics on one page!and then admins come and say why dont u post all pics at the same trimehno:
uffffffffffffffffff
back to tehran!tehran is getting a skyline!


----------



## Persiancat

^^Some people, including you, have low speed CPUs. that's why it takes time for pictures to load. for me it only takes at most 5 second even if there are a ton of pictures.


----------



## hellospank25

alitezar said:


>


Why is she not wearing a veil? It's illegal
Someone could have reported her to the police
and she would have been in big trouble


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## Galado

alitezar said:


> A typical Persian Breakfast with bread


The same as Turkey! hehehe :lol:

Nice thread about Tehran, i've learn so much here about this amazing city, the womens are so beautiful, in fact midle-east womens are nice.

Wainting for more pics.


----------



## alitezar

hellospank25 said:


> Why is she not wearing a veil? It's illegal
> Someone could have reported her to the police
> and she would have been in big trouble


In Tehran's Ski Resorts since there are no government guards there, women usually only wear a hat. In the city you have to have the scarf.
Plus they are not as strict with foreign tourists for the dress code...


----------



## alitezar

Galado said:


> The same as Turkey! hehehe :lol:
> 
> Nice thread about Tehran, i've learn so much here about this amazing city, the womens are so beautiful, in fact midle-east womens are nice.
> 
> Wainting for more pics.


Thank you so much. I myself love the cheese, walnut and bread and a sweet cup of tea


----------



## alitezar

TEHR_IR said:


>


Thanks alot for the nice pics 
This pic is so cool.


----------



## oliver999

this city is huge!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran is a big city indeed  alitezar, ^^ what is that u/c striucture?


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Chris 

That pic is the picture of base of the Milad Tower while it was still under construction 2 winters ago, so it's an old pic since the tower is now finished 



oliver999 said:


> this city is huge!!!!!!


Yes, it is


----------



## silverriver

Are the ski resorts good/how much does a day's ski hire/lift pass cost? I'd like to go next time I'm in Tehran if it's the winter - though I'd rather go in spring, how long does the season last?


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> That pic is the picture of base of the Milad Tower while it was still under construction 2 winters ago, so it's an old pic since the tower is now finished


Actually i thought almost the same... i thought it was a nearby structure


----------



## alitezar

^^ Wow way to go. Very cool that you knew it


----------



## alitezar

Tehran from Tochal Mountain Trails























































Ice Flower = Gole Yakh in Persian is a very beautiful yellow flower that grows in winter in Tehran and makes the backyard of homes and streets look so beautiful in winter


----------



## Taller Better

that reminds me of Mount Royal in Montreal, where you can look out over the city!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, that's true 

Pix by Adam


----------



## alitezar

What a cool pic


----------



## alitezar

Also at the end of the day people make various wishes and tie the grasses for each wish so that it may come true. It's a tradition.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you for the lovely pix Ortega. Much appreciated buddy 





Shmack said:


> Thanks, Alitezar. True, i've just seen this name on some unnotable photo website and the author of that pic called them in that way.
> P.S. By 'bazafe' (باضافه) i wanted to say '... put together', i guess it's some arabic borrowing, i was pretty sure that i was wrong with that in advance. :lol: Would appreciate your correction.


Hi Shmack,

(باضافه) = Be ezafeh - this is the pronunciation.

There are couple of different ways to say the phrase you wanted to say but I'd personally say:

You said: in borjha nazdike 'baqe safarate rusiye' mibashan. Bayad begam in baq bishtar az safarathaye Turkiyeh, Aleman va Denmark bazafe ast.

My sentence: In borjha nazdike "baghe sefarate rusiye" hastand. Bayad begam in bagh enghadar bozorghe ke sefarathaye Turkiyeh, Alman va Danmark toosh ja mishan.

I hope you understand what I said since conversational Persian is different from the way we write... and I wrote my phrase in a conversational way.

Let me know if any questions Shmack jan


----------



## alitezar

NorthWesternGuy said:


> The Tehran Metro looks really good And for some reason, I like the pic with smog, it reminds me of my own city (but Tehran is much bigger and has lots of skyscrapers):lol:


Thank you for the comment 



christos-greece said:


> Those snow photos are very nice indeed
> 
> They are young indeed


Thanks alot Chris


----------



## elbart089

Iran looks really nice.


----------



## Shapoor

Alitezar dastet dard nakon-e baraye akshay-e sizdah be dar vali mesle inke mardom Tehran-o be gand keshidand. Ba jam'iat-e 7 melyuni-e Tehran farhang-e Irani be in zibayi be kasif kary tabdil shode hno:


----------



## alitezar

^^ are Tehran kheily sholoogh mishe moghe 13bedar, vali bishtare mardom alan ashghalashoono poshte sareshoon jam mikonan va be badi gozashteh nist va bishtar molaheze mikonan vali hamishe adamayi peyda mishan ke rikhto pash mikonan 



elbart089 said:


> Iran looks really nice.


Thank you


----------



## Persiancat

Sizdah be dar in iran has come but in US it still hasn't 

Thanks for the pix alitezar:cheers:


----------



## Shmack

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thank you for the lovely pix Ortega. Much appreciated buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shmack,
> 
> (باضافه) = Be ezafeh - this is the pronunciation.
> 
> There are couple of different ways to say the phrase you wanted to say but I'd personally say:
> 
> You said: in borjha nazdike 'baqe safarate rusiye' mibashan. Bayad begam in baq bishtar az safarathaye Turkiyeh, Aleman va Denmark bazafe ast.
> 
> My sentence: In borjha nazdike "baghe sefarate rusiye" hastand. Bayad begam in bagh enghadar bozorghe ke sefarathaye Turkiyeh, Alman va Danmark toosh ja mishan.
> 
> I hope you understand what I said since conversational Persian is different from the way we write... and I wrote my phrase in a conversational way.
> 
> Let me know if any questions Shmack jan


Fully understood, thanks Alitezar.


----------



## intensivecarebear

very nice traditions in Iran
people there seem to love spending time with family and friends which is most important... especially these days


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting photos (yesterday ones) alitezar 



Ortega-Galatian said:


> ]


Awesome pics Ortega :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

Persiancat said:


> Sizdah be dar in iran has come but in US it still hasn't
> 
> Thanks for the pix alitezar:cheers:


I think they had it last Sunday in U.S. & Canada since they always go out the Sunday before the 13 bedar


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Interesting photos (yesterday ones) alitezar
> 
> 
> Awesome pics Ortega :cheers:


Thanks very much Chris


----------



## alitezar

Shmack said:


> Fully understood, thanks Alitezar.


Excellent. I'm glad you got it all 

way to go :applause:


----------



## alitezar

intensivecarebear said:


> very nice traditions in Iran
> people there seem to love spending time with family and friends which is most important... especially these days


Thanks very much. Yes Persians are very family and friends oriented and gossip alot too and talk behind each other's back as well and all those typical middle eastern traits :lol:


----------



## alitezar

Iran Air landing in Tehran's Mehrabad Domestic Airport


----------



## alitezar

When it comes to dining, you'll have endless choices for dining in Tehran from stands in the street to hip restaurants, lounges, cafes and luxury dining experiences and international cuisines. Tehran has it all.

In Iran people usually have dinner between 8 to 10 p.m. (most people eat at 9), early dinner around 6 in the afternoon like most western countries is not popular in Iran.

Below are a sample of some of Tehran's restaurants and the food

all from Payvand News

Ananda Vegetarian Restaurant

























































Blix Restaurant


----------



## alitezar

Basil Italian Restaurant





























Touch Restaurant


----------



## alitezar

Cingari Indian Restaurant






































Delhi Darbar Restaurant










Dizzi Restaurant-Traditional Persian


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you, it's very kind of you. I'm glad you liked the pictures 



pix from Pedram's Trip to Tehran

by Pedram

Iran's Foreign Affairs Building










Beautiful Jamshidiyeh Park carved in the heart of Tehran mountains

The entrance area


----------



## alitezar

My favorite Pardis Cinema in Tehran





































Tehran's Parkway Junction





































Around Tehran's Bazar


----------



## alitezar

Elahiyeh area














































Spaghetti is a very popular dish in Iran, but in Persian we call it Macaroni



















Typical Tehran Residential Alleys


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's City Theatre


















































































St. Sarkis Armenian church's history, the biggest Church in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Pix by Leung from their trip to Tehran

by Leung

Tehran's Carpet Musuem




























Tehran's Abgineh Glass and Ceramics Musuem



















Azadi Monument




























Here and there 

Baghe Ferdos= Heaven's Garden

Beautiful old mansion now serves as Iran's Cinema Museum located on Vali Asr Ave. across from Zafaraniyeh Ave.

by Aryamehr



















Tehran's mayor in opneing ceremony of another Tehran's metro station- Meydane Shohada Station



















Beautiful Pardis Cinema

by Mahdiphoto



















View to the East of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Spring in Tehran


----------



## noonghandi

This is the only kind of ball I've ever played football with until I went to high school. I was tall and had some skills so I was selected for the basketball team in HS.


----------



## Persiancat

oh yes! i used to buy two of those balls, cut one of them a big crack and put the second ball inside it. that way the ball was stronger and we called the new product "do laye" which means two layers. this picture brings back so much memories:|


----------



## Shapoor

I used to play with se laye balls, now that's luxury :lol: Good old times. You don't see that many kids playing "gol koochik" these days


----------



## Shmack

alitezar said:


>


That's so outstanding that there are so many armenian churches in Tehran and in Iran generally and that armenians feel so comfortable in Iran. Though i don't really like the design of St Sarkis, i still admire that it exists. That's very cool.


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thank you, it's very kind of you. I'm glad you liked the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> pix from Pedram's Trip to Tehran
> 
> by Pedram
> 
> Iran's Foreign Affairs Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Jamshidiyeh Park carved in the heart of Tehran mountains
> 
> The entrance area


Beautiful park photos :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris


----------



## alitezar

Persiancat said:


> oh yes! i used to buy two of those balls, cut one of them a big crack and put the second ball inside it. that way the ball was stronger and we called the new product "do laye" which means two layers. this picture brings back so much memories:|


Yes, dolayeh was so popular in Iran. As for us we always used to play in our backyard and always one of my friends kicked the ball so high that it ended up in our neighbours house 3 times in the same night and as soon as we throw one in his house we'd go to the baghali sare koocheh and buy another one :lol:

He was not mean but he was just not home to give it back to us


----------



## alitezar

Shapoor said:


> I used to play with se laye balls, now that's luxury :lol: Good old times. You don't see that many kids playing "gol koochik" these days


lol, gol koochik kheily esme khandedariyeh :lol:


----------



## alitezar

Shmack said:


> That's so outstanding that there are so many armenian churches in Tehran and in Iran generally and that armenians feel so comfortable in Iran. Though i don't really like the design of St Sarkis, i still admire that it exists. That's very cool.


Yes Shmack, Tehran has quiet a few churches but I like this one alot since it's blue and my favorite colour plus the design is so nice


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> This is the only kind of ball I've ever played football with until I went to high school. I was tall and had some skills so I was selected for the basketball team in HS.



Very cool


----------



## alitezar

Posted by TEHR-IR

Former Iran air Boeing 727, now an Air Restaurant and a very cool and unique place to hnag out. The plane is located near Tehran's Domestic Airport





































when it was flying.... ex Iran Air


----------



## alitezar

New Tehran pix 

by Treklens


----------



## alitezar

by Treklens














































Damavand Peak, the highest point in the Middle East


----------



## Shapoor

Thanks for sharing this picture Alitezar. It somehow reminds of a few Shanghai aerial views showing the density and highrises. I hope Tehran never becomes that dense but I quite enjoy such views


----------



## alitezar

Some Park Shots

from Treklens


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Universal Studios less rides.

The Ghazali Cinema Town- where they make most of the movies that have old settings

By Hamed

Lalehzar Ave. in Tehran- Old times


----------



## alitezar

by Hamed



















by Bahareh


----------



## alitezar

by Kathy


----------



## alitezar

by Kathy

Central Tehran seen from Lavizan Park in the East










West of Tehran










North Tehran










Beautiful Keshavarz Blvd. in Central Tehran



















St. Sarkis Church



















Tirajeh Shopping Mall

from Treklens


----------



## alitezar

by Kathy

Saad Abad Palace Gardens


----------



## alitezar

by Kathy

Typical Residential Alleys in Tehran




























Baghe Ferdos










Loud Hooded Crows 










A Sketch of Tehran's Parties. 

by Shirin Adl

She has sketched a typical Tehran House party where on top first guests come in and girls remove their scarf and overcoat and then people mingle and dance. Tehran house parties are very fun especially since there are no night clubs in Tehran, the house/ apartment becomes a live disco and is very fun.

But you need to live in Tehran to know people and get invited to parties, which is a normal thing that happens after a while you stay in the city


----------



## Persiancat

alitezar said:


>


^^this picture is amazing which part of Tehran is it?


----------



## intensivecarebear

alitezar said:


> by Kathy
> 
> Typical Residential Alleys in Tehran


gorgeous!


----------



## amidcars

Alitezar,

Great pictures!

This is simply one of the more interesting threads I´ve seen in this forum.

Looking from the sky, Tehran looks a very modern city. It could be the capital of any western coutry. That´s really impressive.

Keep on doing this great job!


----------



## noonghandi

Despite being drunk at the time, I remember those days vividly,


----------



## googleabcd

wow, i didn't expect to see snow in Iran, nice pics


----------



## TEHR_IR

googleabcd said:


> wow, i didn't expect to see snow in Iran, nice pics


Hahaha Iran has one of the best ski pistes in the world and besides it snows every year in Iran mostly between December and March so snow is very normal for us


----------



## TEHR_IR

alitezar said:


> Posted by TEHR-IR
> 
> Former Iran air Boeing 727, now an Air Restaurant and a very cool and unique place to hnag out. The plane is located near Tehran's Domestic Airport


Ali djan it's a 707-300BJ not an 727 xD


----------



## christos-greece

All your pics alitezar _in this page_ are really great kay:


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Persiancat said:


> ^^this picture is amazing which part of Tehran is it?


As alitezar said, it's a film studio, Ghazali Cinema Town.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

*finally some trees!we need more trees!they need to plant much more tress!*


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^ok ok they will! xD
it's not that easy whit Tehrans climate....everything needs it time


----------



## tatun

alitezar said:


> Tehran's Universal Studios less rides.
> 
> The Ghazali Cinema Town- where they make most of the movies that have old settings
> 
> By Hamed
> 
> Lalehzar Ave. in Tehran- Old times


I LOVE THIS THREAD...we learn so much about this fascinating country and its people..I have a question regarding this movie set..I have seen many Iranian movies, and as it is known, women are always covered (even scenes at home)..If the movie is taking place in the old times of the above set, when hicab was not mandatory, how do they shoot those scenes???


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for your comment 

Even though back then having veilin Tehran was not mandatory still when women play in the films they should have the scarf on. It's the stupid government law otherwise they ban female actresses from playing.



sarbaze tabarestan said:


>


Tehran already has so many green areas and parks the only part of the city that is mostly treeless and eye catching are the mountains, which I would really like to see tress on 



Shapoor said:


> Thanks for sharing this picture Alitezar. It somehow reminds of a few Shanghai aerial views showing the density and highrises. I hope Tehran never becomes that dense but I quite enjoy such views


Yes, it's a very dense and cool shot 



Persiancat said:


> ^^this picture is amazing which part of Tehran is it?


This cinema town is located in West of Tehran. This above street 
is the model of Tehran's Lalehzar ave., Lalehzar ave. was tehran's Entertainment distrcit filled with night clubs, bars discos, cinemas etc, but government shot them all down after the revolution and nowadays they only sell electronic goods in Lalehzar 




Gag Halfrunt said:


> As alitezar said, it's a film studio, Ghazali Cinema Town.


Thanks for answering the Cat 




intensivecarebear said:


> gorgeous!


Thank you 




amidcars said:


> Alitezar,
> 
> Great pictures!
> 
> This is simply one of the more interesting threads I´ve seen in this forum.
> 
> Looking from the sky, Tehran looks a very modern city. It could be the capital of any western coutry. That´s really impressive.
> 
> Keep on doing this great job!


Thanks very much for your kind comment  I truly appreciate it




noonghandi said:


> Despite being drunk at the time, I remember those days vividly,


Tehran house parties are very fun 



googleabcd said:


> wow, i didn't expect to see snow in Iran, nice pics


Thanks 



TEHR_IR said:


> Ali djan it's a 707-300BJ not an 727 xD


Aw ok. Thanks alot. Also thanks for the pix 




christos-greece said:


> All your pics alitezar _in this page_ are really great kay:


Thank you so much Chris  I'm glad you liked them


----------



## alitezar

Some Tehran Night Shots and Beautifullight effects all around the city


----------



## alitezar

by Anatoly Greenwich


----------



## alitezar

Subway Art work

by Anatoly Greenwich




























Murals on the streets


----------



## alitezar

by Anatoly Greenwich




























Tajrish Bazar- Tehran's 2nd most famous Bazar located in the Northern Tehran is undergoing renovation for its ceilings














































by Gholamreza










Tehran gets filled by these grape like flowers and I just love them, thye are so beautiful 










by Goli Bahar


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Bus Compnay just truened 53 and as a symbol they are using some of their old busses from more than 30 years ago back in 70s on their routes.
I wished that Tehran still had double decker buses, it'd be so nice


----------



## alitezar

Now back to Real Busses that are in Use. BRT is Tehran's Express bus linking Tehran's East from tehranpars are to the West Azadi Square and below are the pix of BRT stations and drivers.

Also in Iran on the bus men and women have separate sections- Again another stupid law by the government....




































































































A tour of one of Tehran's Wedding Card publishing Stores


----------



## noonghandi

I remember these buses. They had green ones too.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Very cool


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## eL yOrSh

wow amazing pics, very beautiful building


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice and beautiful as always  those sketches above ^^ are nice too


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris, yes I really like the sketch too, specially the dance the guy and girl are doing at the bottom of the pic with their hands on the side of their eyes, that's my favorite dance too 



eL yOrSh said:


> wow amazing pics, very beautiful building


Thank you so much


----------



## alitezar

TEHR_IR said:


>


Lovely pix. Thank you


----------



## [email protected]

Wow, Theran's an amazing city! I never saw pics of this place before... I'd like to visit it some day! 
Again... great city!

:cheers:


----------



## Shapoor

[email protected] said:


> Wow, Theran's an amazing city! I never saw pics of this place before... I'd like to visit it some day! I just wonder... how is it going with the american army in there? Are soldiers round the city? I hope someone could answer.
> 
> Again... great city!
> 
> :cheers:


possibly living in a cave? or you're just pretending to? :rofl:


----------



## [email protected]

^^
Yeah, that was stupid, I was thinikn in Iraq, sorry.


----------



## Shapoor

^^ It's ok, everyone makes mistakes


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thanks Chris, yes I really like the sketch too, specially the dance the guy and girl are doing at the bottom of the pic with their hands on the side of their eyes, that's my favorite dance too


Actually it was my favorit dance too


----------



## shaemam

*Iran Postal Service*

Hello Friends, Long time reader ... first time poster. Excellent Thread!

Question ... How is the postal service in Iran? How much does postage cost? Can someone please post pictures of post offices?

Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece

About posting pics about postal offices, i think its a nice idea too


----------



## alitezar

shaemam said:


> Hello Friends, Long time reader ... first time poster. Excellent Thread!
> 
> Question ... How is the postal service in Iran? How much does postage cost? Can someone please post pictures of post offices?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there,

Thanks for your kind comment 

Below is the price list of postage within Iran and International from Iran post website:

http://www.post.ir/HomePage.aspx?TabID=3471&Site=PostPortal&Lang=en-US

Below is their Persian Website

http://www.post.ir/HomePage.aspx?TabID=0&Site=PostPortal&Lang=fa-IR

Exchange rate = 10,000 Rials= $ 1 USD

As for the pictures I can not find any pix of post offices in Tehran. Each Neighborhood has a main post office but they are not that fancy and look very regular



christos-greece said:


> Actually it was my favorit dance too


Very cool 





[email protected] said:


> Wow, Theran's an amazing city! I never saw pics of this place before... I'd like to visit it some day!
> Again... great city!
> 
> :cheers:


Thanks for your kind comment


----------



## alitezar

Pix by Dziq



















TehranPars area in East of Tehran




























Looking to the west










A rainy day


----------



## alitezar

Cool map of the Tochal Telecabin and Ski resoert on the slope of the mountain










by A ski Team



















Dizin Ski Resort's Map


----------



## alitezar

by Hermet


----------



## alitezar

by Hermet




























Each Tehran's Neighborhood has a small park for local reidents to enjoy and they are all over the city beside numerous huge parks


----------



## alitezar

by Hermet




























Niavaran Palace Complex


----------



## alitezar

Beautiful Laleh Park in Tehran














































International Gardening Fair in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Here and there

by Matthewlees




























by Muharam










by Mehmet










by Moha










Another Persian Beauty hahaha


----------



## christos-greece

I always enjoy to see panoramic views of Tehran city; of cousre the rest of the city is very nice too 
Tochal Telecabin and Ski resort is also very nice 



>


Really beautiful cat :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris


----------



## alitezar

Today was another rainy day in Tehran

Central Tehran area


----------



## alitezar

Ladies Team Practicing for Iran's Cycling Matches


----------



## noonghandi

Park Laleh look beautiful.
The park care taker seem much kinder than when I was a kid. They'd run after us when we stepped on the green.


----------



## Taller Better

Love those Spring pics! Not quite tulip time here yet....


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> Love those Spring pics! Not quite tulip time here yet....


Yes @noonghandi's pic is very nice indeed


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 



Taller said:


> Love those Spring pics! Not quite tulip time here yet....


Thank you TB 



noonghandi said:


> Park Laleh look beautiful.
> The park care taker seem much kinder than when I was a kid. They'd run after us when we stepped on the green.



Yes, sometimes kids drive them crazy and I guess u were one of them


----------



## alitezar

by Michiel




























by Majeed










by Abbsoon










Atisaz Residential Buildings










Persian Magazines










A typical Tehran Apartment's Backyard










Tehran's Firefighters Training Day


----------



## Shapoor

Lovely pics alitezar. Ufff, so many highrises being built these days, and we get people saying Tehran has no or little highrises :lol: 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/farshidlarimian/


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^ yes we have! 50-100M -.- LOL


----------



## alitezar

An expo in Tehran





































by Kfarvon



















Very interesting shot


----------



## alitezar

Kumulonimbus

Saad Abad Palace


----------



## alitezar




----------



## TEHR_IR

miau said:


> ^^ is that some kind of skyscraper construction?


yes It's a residential building and the renderings are quit modern and glassy but they are already building it for 5-6 years and it still hasn't make progress since than....


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Iran National Musuem



















by Khaishen



















by Amir


----------



## alitezar

TEHR_IR said:


> yes It's a residential building and the renderings are quit modern and glassy but they are already building it for 5-6 years and it still hasn't make progress since than....


Cool, do u have the rendering please?


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^yes I will search it I only remember the rendering not the building company xD I will find it


----------



## alitezar

^^ Great. Thank you


----------



## miau

ok thanks


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

yeah!thats the same massive red building which drew my attention in the past pages!

this looks like a huge building


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

*didnt know there were three of these buildings*


----------



## alitezar

^^ I really like the shape of these buildings


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics once again ^^ 



miau said:


> ^^ is that some kind of skyscraper construction?


Probably yes; some kind of tower...


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris


----------



## Elkhanan1

One the most important countries in the world that deserves better leadership. Teheran is impressive. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, it truly does.

Thanks for your kind comment buddy


----------



## alitezar

Hiking in Tehran's Tochal Mountain Trail























































The sign says: Leave the city, the god is closer up here...... Inetresting


----------



## alitezar

Kia Rostami's Photo Exhibition














































A film News Conference


----------



## alitezar

A play out in the street in front of Tehran's City Theatre




























Tehran's Glass Museum

by Frankole










by Nukuspus










by Shayshay










by Hiva










by Ninalgenkamp

There's a bit of 90 in all of us- This is so true since I still love the dance hits and music of 90’s way better than the new ones. In Iran European dance and techno songs are very popular and back in late 80’s- 90’s Ace of Base, La Bouche, Modern Talking etc etc were so popular


----------



## alitezar

Vanak Square























































with her Iranian Friends


----------



## alitezar

Nivaran Palace Complex Model


----------



## alitezar

Religous women wearing Chador


----------



## alitezar

Cuttteee cats- Le Chat Noir


----------



## alitezar

by Ethan














































by Khareji










One of Tehran's Engineer's Associations Night Out in the City

This is a group of Iranian Engineers in Tehran










by Marzii


----------



## alitezar

by Mohammad




























by Ramin










by Shahriar










A Zoroastian Religon Symbol of Positive Thoughts, Positive Words and Positive Deeds


----------



## alitezar

by Atoosa

Near Tehran's North Tajrish Bazzar










by Viauld














































by Afleu


















































































Posted by Arash


----------



## eL yOrSh

in mexico we eat , some food, look like this:










"tacos al pastor" xD


----------



## Libra

I love this thread so much. Keep up the good work Ali! 

ps. kabab torki mmmmmmm.....


----------



## noonghandi

I am not sure whether this thread is helping or making me more homesick.
either way, thank you Alitezar for all your hard work.


----------



## Libra

^I feel the same way.


----------



## noonghandi

I never get tired of looking at these pictures. I come back again and again.
This photo inspired my dinner today.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Very cool, it's my favorite too.



eL yOrSh said:


> in mexico we eat , some food, look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "tacos al pastor" xD


Wow very cool. Thanks for the info


----------



## alitezar

Libra said:


> I love this thread so much. Keep up the good work Ali!
> 
> ps. kabab torki mmmmmmm.....





noonghandi said:


> I am not sure whether this thread is helping or making me more homesick.
> either way, thank you Alitezar for all your hard work.


Thanks so much guys, I'm glad you like the pix


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Pix by 小嚕
> 
> from her recent trip to Tehran
> 
> Welcome to Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrance to Tehran, toll highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persian Kabobs- Iraninas eat lots of rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find world of ice cream flavours in Iran as well as many other cool things


Nice phototrip  thanks alitezar for posting them; 










In Greece we called it "Gyros"; actually the greek famous souvlaki (with gyros)
made by this


----------



## regjeex

keep up the good work...


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



christos-greece said:


> Nice phototrip  thanks alitezar for posting them;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Greece we called it "Gyros"; actually the greek famous souvlaki (with gyros)
> made by this


Yes and whenever I can't find Kabob, I go for Gyros. It's so yummy


----------



## alitezar

hellospank25 said:


> Could you take some photos of upper class people in Tehran? I'd like to see how they dress, what their house look like on the inside, etc
> 
> Also what about Tehran International tower, can you go inside the building to take photos?
> 
> What about some photos of shops and services on the inside (banks, supermarkets, etc)


Hey buddy, here are some Tehran Office Pix 


More pix by 小嚕 from her last week trip to Tehran

Inside The Pasargad Bank Office- This is a regular office interior, some Tehran offices are very luxurious and cool looking but this one is not bad neither.









































































I guess this is the Manager's office- Very smart of me


----------



## alitezar

Pay Parking Stations


----------



## alitezar

Taj Mahal, Hotel & Restaurant 










Ladies should wear Chador when visitng mosques


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Domestic Aiport Departure Hall










by Detenge

Near Tehran South Bazar




























Ferdowsi Sqaure- a famous Persian Poet



















In an agricultural expo


----------



## alitezar

by Detenge



















Tajrish Square




























Hahaha, the subway just left and they all have to wait :lol:


----------



## alitezar

by caique



















by tatb





































by Detenge










A water canal


----------



## alitezar

by Deniz










by Rasim


----------



## alitezar

by Hossein

In the road just north of Tehran










by Leebosher



















by Ningen




























by Rasim


----------



## alitezar

by Normal










by rasim



















a Cafe



















by Slava Kashirsky


----------



## alitezar

A photo Exhibit


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for the nice pix


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics TEHR_IR  thanks for sharing kay:


----------



## TEHR_IR

visitors to this thread


----------



## alitezar

^^ How did u get the visitors? How can I update it?


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^it update automaticly


----------



## alitezar

Wow cool, so I'll paste it in the first page of the thread 

Thank you,


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^youre welcome


----------



## alitezar

^^ do u know how often it gets updated since the counter seems to have stopped working?


----------



## TEHR_IR

no it isn't  it will be updated every time that someone visit's the thread


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, but it does not show the previous visitors?


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^because I put a new one on it cuz the one before was mixed up whit that from the IRAN/PERSIA thread 

btw on the first page you put two of them LOL


----------



## Taller Better

Fantastic collection of photos... really the best I've ever seen of Tehran! :cheers:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan




----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

have they planted new grass or why is it so much green!never saw somthing colourfull in tehran!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, the whole green area of the sqaure went under renovation for couple of months late in 2008.


----------



## javi itzhak

thanks for the pics alitezar, interesting city and people.


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


>


I always enjoy seeing pics about the tower


----------



## alitezar

^^Thank you Chris. I really like the lighting on the tower



javi itzhak said:


> thanks for the pics alitezar, interesting city and people.


Thanks very much


----------



## alitezar

Classic Car Show in Tehran for car enthusiasts


----------



## alitezar

Persian students gathering in support of Iran's Former President, Mr. Khatami who was one of Iran's most favorite presidents after the revolution in order to encourage his candidacy for the next presidential election in June.


----------



## alitezar

Tehran universities/ colleges International Theatre Festival


----------



## alitezar

National Galaxy day- People checking out the planets


----------



## alitezar

Rock climbing contest in Tehran


----------



## Shapoor

Love that yellow Chevy! It's amazing how all cars there are American, seems like we have a huge fanbase :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

Shapoor said:


> Love that yellow Chevy! It's amazing how all cars there are American, seems like we have a huge fanbase :cheers:


Yes, it's a very nice collection


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Classic Car Show in Tehran for car enthusiasts


Those photos are really awesome alitezar :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris


----------



## christos-greece

Do you have more classic car photos, pix?


----------



## Shapoor

^^ There are some on this page: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334883&page=43

And also here: http://www.farsnews.com/imgrep.php?nn=8802110842


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks a lot Shapoor


----------



## regjeex

wow.... :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

by Shahram razavi
































































Subway


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's railway Station



















by Rowan Castle




























by Msafadel


----------



## alitezar

by myeyeshots










Fortune Telling Love Birds 










A new cultural centre in tehran


----------



## alitezar

Contest of a university for making shapes using Spaghettis























































gathering in support of the candidate by Iran's former president, Mr. Khatami for presidential election





































by ninara










by stubborn


----------



## alitezar

by Dorothy



















Tehran pedestrains crosssing buttons


----------



## alitezar

by Chris


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's University Theatre Festival


----------



## alitezar

shows in Mellat Park




























Magna Plaza Theatre Performance infront of Tehran' city theatre by a group from Holland
































































Traslating to Persian


----------



## abdeka

alitezar said:


> gathering in support of the candidate by Iran's former president, Mr. Khatami for presidential election


I really respect this mister. Great pic's alitezar. As usual. :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, he was the most favorite president in Iran's history after the revolution. 

Thanks for your comment


----------



## regjeex

:cheers: wow


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice as always :cheers:


----------



## alex7677

Iran looks so beautiful!
Its a place I would love to visit!!
The people are beautiful!


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Very nice as always :cheers:


Thank you Chris


----------



## alitezar

Thank you so much 



regjeex said:


> :cheers: wow


Thanks buddy


----------



## alitezar

Shapoor said:


> ^^ There are some on this page: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334883&page=43
> 
> And also here: http://www.farsnews.com/imgrep.php?nn=8802110842


Thanks Shapoor for posting the links


----------



## alitezar

alex7677 said:


> Iran looks so beautiful!
> Its a place I would love to visit!!
> The people are beautiful!


Thanks very much for your kind comment


----------



## alitezar

....


----------



## alitezar

by Davor










by Arash










by Cathrine




























Beautiful artwork, check out the plane drawn on the ceiling 



















at a dentists Office :runaway:


----------



## alitezar

by Sbsesling

Tehran's Int'l Airport










Another new tower on Jordan street














































Lovely and mad cat


----------



## alitezar

New pix

Here and there










Payetakht Computer Mall


----------



## alitezar

Lovely Pardis Cinema in Mellat Park


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

school kids


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## fri

Great pictures...

Some of my best friends are Iranian too!


----------



## regjeex

all credits will be yours mate! so thanks for sharing those photos... 

I have question, I'm from Philippines and currently working here in midle east. I am trying to visit Tehran.... can you provide me an info if i need a visa.. I need only 5 days transit visa... Any info? 

Thanks.



alitezar said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy


----------



## regjeex

Nice collection there @alitezar keep on posting mate!:cheers:


----------



## Shapoor

WOW! Those HDR photos from Tehran24 really show Tehran in full colour, I'm speechless. Thanks Alitezar! You're doing a great job


----------



## Goyazny

One off...

Davor, is it Persian name? I have friends having that name. And a friend name Dario ( guess that it must have Persian root)


----------



## TEHR_IR

edit


----------



## systema magicum

great pictures!!


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Another new tower on Jordan street


It is the same tower, with the first 2 u/c pix ?


alitezar said:


> Lovely and mad cat


Lovely and mad cat indeed; also cute


----------



## noonghandi

Goyazny said:


> One off...
> 
> Davor, is it Persian name? I have friends having that name. And a friend name Dario ( guess that it must have Persian root)


Davor means judge in Persian. It could be used as a name,but it is very rarely used as a name.


----------



## alitezar

fri said:


> Great pictures...
> 
> Some of my best friends are Iranian too!


Thanks very much 



Shapoor said:


> WOW! Those HDR photos from Tehran24 really show Tehran in full colour, I'm speechless. Thanks Alitezar! You're doing a great job


Yes, they are very cool, I just wished they'd be bigger in size


----------



## alitezar

Goyazny said:


> One off...
> 
> Davor, is it Persian name? I have friends having that name. And a friend name Dario ( guess that it must have Persian root)


Hi,

No I think he was a western tourist that had posted his Iran pictures there.

Davar in Persian means judge as noonghandi said but I don't know about Davor since I have not heard anyone in Iran with that name 



systema magicum said:


> great pictures!!


Thank you so much


----------



## alitezar

regjeex said:


> all credits will be yours mate! so thanks for sharing those photos...
> 
> I have question, I'm from Philippines and currently working here in midle east. I am trying to visit Tehran.... can you provide me an info if i need a visa.. I need only 5 days transit visa... Any info?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks very much for your comment 

As for visitng Iran, I think they issue a one week visa right in the Int'l Airport for foreign tourists to promote tourism.

The best thing is to conatct the Iran's Embassy in baghdad and ask them what the process is. I hope this helps.



christos-greece said:


> It is the same tower, with the first 2 u/c pix ?
> 
> Lovely and mad cat indeed; also cute


^^ Yes, the cat has very cute paws too 

those towers are different, the one under construction the pic if from 2 days ago and is in a different location


----------



## alitezar

Korea's cultural night in Tehran









































































In Tehran there is a Seoul St. and in Seoul there is a Teheran Street 

by keypa


----------



## alitezar

Preparation for the coolest International Expo in tehran

The Book Expo, my most favorite





































The Grand Opening










an old apartment

by Grace


----------



## alitezar

Police Park in East of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Sophie










Persian magazines










Tochal Ski Resort by Shahab




























Tehran's Friday Bazar in a huge parking lot in Central tehran every Friday

by Ningen


----------



## alitezar

Tehran at night


----------



## alitezar

Various events, festivals in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

more events


----------



## alitezar

Lovely eyes 

by Bahareh










More night shots














































by Anthon



















by Bahareh


----------



## alitezar

Elnaz Shakerdoost a famous persian actress




























Samira Makhmalbaf, a famous Persian movie director










by Howard


----------



## alitezar

Here and there


----------



## Shmack

Wow, foreign ministry has an amazing building. Thanks for the update Alitezar jan)


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Lovely eyes
> 
> by Bahareh


Indeed  those eyes are...


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes 



Shmack said:


> Wow, foreign ministry has an amazing building. Thanks for the update Alitezar jan)


Merci Shmack jan,

Are kheily sakhtemoone ghashanghiyeh 
I don;t know if they built it before or after the revolution though? Does anyone know?


----------



## noonghandi

I love Aryan Band.










and beautiful pictures of Tehran. It looks like Tehran is getting better and better right in front of our eyes.


----------



## Shmack

alitezar said:


> Merci Shmack jan,
> 
> Are kheily sakhtemoone ghashanghiyeh


Fek mikonam in sakhtemoon shabahat ba takhte jamshid ya ba ateshkadei dare.. Mesle ateshkadeye yazd:











alitezar said:


> I don;t know if they built it before or after the revolution though? Does anyone know?


Not sure, but i think i've read somewhere, it was built in 30's.


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> I love Aryan Band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and beautiful pictures of Tehran. It looks like Tehran is getting better and better right in front of our eyes.


it truly is.I really like Aryan band too


----------



## alitezar

Shmack said:


> Fek mikonam in sakhtemoon shabahat ba takhte jamshid ya ba ateshkadei dare.. Mesle ateshkadeye yazd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, but i think i've read somewhere, it was built in 30's.


Are fekr mikonam oon sakhtemooneh temple zartoshti tooye Yazd hastesh 

Merci baraye tarikhe sakhte sakhtemoone omoore kharejeh


----------



## shaemam

I think all the pics on this thread are great, and I definitely appreciate seeing all the life in Iran. Only issue is that I would like to know about these events that you have pictures of, before the actual event. Every time I see pictures of a nice theater, street art, or other event, I really wish I could see it for myself. Is there a place that informs of these events? (website?)
Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece

What is the building in the last photo?


----------



## Shmack

christos-greece said:


> What is the building in the last photo?


It is zoroastrian fire temple in Yazd.


----------



## CMR415

christos-greece said:


> Indeed  those eyes are...


Haha, that cat looks like its seconds away from pouncing on something! When they get excited, their eyes get big like that. 

This thread keeps getting better. Thank you all for sharing and organizing these photo's, they are all amazing


----------



## alitezar

^^ wow very cool, I didn't know that 



shaemam said:


> I think all the pics on this thread are great, and I definitely appreciate seeing all the life in Iran. Only issue is that I would like to know about these events that you have pictures of, before the actual event. Every time I see pictures of a nice theater, street art, or other event, I really wish I could see it for myself. Is there a place that informs of these events? (website?)
> Thanks.


Thank you so much for your comment. Actually I don't think there is a central website that talks about all the events in tehran or I wihs I knew if there was one out there , but for most of these events, they send out fliers, or adds in magazines or t.v. etc


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> What is the building in the last photo?


Yes, Chris, as shmack said, it's a Zoroastina temple in the city of Yazd in Iran 

below is info about Zaroastian religon, which was the original religon of Iranians before invasion of Arabs and making everyone to become Muslim.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoroastrian


----------



## alitezar

Tour of Tehran's Elahiyeh area- One of Tehran's rich areas, apartments here start from $400,000 USD to over $8 Million USD


----------



## alitezar

Centre of Elahiyeh, full of Cafes, boutiques and stores


----------



## alitezar

Yesterday it hailed in Tehran, and when it hails you just have to run not to be hit by the hails since they can be very tough...so the whole city went crazy with people running all over the place


----------



## alitezar

by looking at this pic u can see how crazy driving in Tehran is 




























City all calm again after the storm


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's International Book Fair today


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A Persian Concert


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## christos-greece

Shmack said:


> It is zoroastrian fire temple in Yazd.


Thanks for the info 



CMR415 said:


> Haha, that cat looks like its seconds away from pouncing on something! When they get excited, their eyes get big like that.


That's indeed; i was heard that or read that somewhere a long time ago,
i know few stuff about the cats


----------



## alitezar

^^ That was new to me, but it's so funny


----------



## alitezar

by Shapoor 

An almost finished lowrise flat project in Tehran:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice photos Shapoor (and alitezar) :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris


----------



## alitezar

Tulip fields near Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Very cool videos about Tehran and it's street food











Tour Iran- Tour operators convention in Tehran






Gold and Jewlery in Tehran






National Musuem of Iran- Tehran






Tochal Mountain Trails in Tehran






Football Street Style Contest in Tehran






Tour of Tehran's Traditional restaurants and Dizi- a Popular food in Iran






Sing n Drive, that's my favorite hobby as well

Bia Kenaram= Come to me


----------



## alitezar

Pix by Carin










Chador- what religous Iranian women wear


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by jean Louis




























When visiting mosques, all ladies need to wear Chador that covers the full body










Iran's national Soccer team practicing with theit new coach. Mr. Ghotbi


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Int'l Book Fair held in tehran's grand Mosque, which is under construction. This will bethe firstmajor and nice mosque that tehran will ever have in its history- there are not any major mosques in the city..


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A day at Tehran's Horse Race Track


----------



## alitezar

Pix by Danthe




























Landscpaing in Progress on this part of Vali Asr Street



















Kart Track in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Tochal Telecabin



















Hemmat Highway Connecting East to the West of Tehran- A very major highway


----------



## Shapoor

Amazing videos alitezar. I loved the one about Tochal, I never knew about its tennis courts and bungee jumping, but I knew it had a place for archery and an ATV track


----------



## noonghandi

They can use the ski trails as mountain bike trails in summer, That's what they do in Whistler, B.C. Canada. And sometimes it gets busier in summer time than in winter.


----------



## Rookie83

Iran is like that forbidden fruit you're not suppose to have...but when u get a taste you want more like the pics man keep posting


----------



## christos-greece

People of Tehran: very nice pics, really amazing alitezar :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 



Shapoor said:


> Amazing videos alitezar. I loved the one about Tochal, I never knew about its tennis courts and bungee jumping, but I knew it had a place for archery and an ATV track


Yes, I really liked the videos too and the bungee jumping is so scary...


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> They can use the ski trails as mountain bike trails in summer, That's what they do in Whistler, B.C. Canada. And sometimes it gets busier in summer time than in winter.


Yes, I think mountain biking would be pretty cool but the path to station one should be so wide that people can take their bikes there..



Rookie83 said:


> Iran is like that forbidden fruit you're not suppose to have...but when u get a taste you want more like the pics man keep posting


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

Preparation for Tehran's 7th Annual Flowers and Plants Exhibition, one of the most beautiful expos in Tehran for start of gardening in summer


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Shapoor

Source: Panoramio


A short tour around Shahrak-e Gharb

Aerial view of Golestan mall









Mosque - interesting design









Atieh hospital - Next to this building is the international school of Tehran for girls.









Where Saadat Abad and Shahrak-e Gharb meet


















Bahman hospital









Suburban houses 


















Mahestan towers


















..and that's it. Hope you enjoyed the tour ​


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos; enjoyed like the previous as well  btw the videos in the beginning of this page, are very good


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much Chris


----------



## alitezar

Presidential election efforts










Entrance to Saad Abad Palace


----------



## Persiancat

alitezar said:


> Posted by Shapoor
> Source: Panoramio
> 
> Mahestan towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Alitezar, that picture looks amazing


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's 7th Annual International Flower and Plants Exhibition


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Pix by Fred

Non-alcoholic beer adds in Tehran subway




























A mural of mother mary


----------



## alitezar

by Copminici

Portraits


----------



## alitezar

by Fred

A Persian bride & groom 










Darband area


----------



## alitezar

At Tehran's Book Fair





































by Kathy

Baby ducks and chicks, which kids like to buy to raise as their pets only if u don't have a cat of course


----------



## alitezar

By Katayoun

Iran's Art Garden with some models of Iran's Hitoric landmarks


----------



## alitezar

By Katayoun


----------



## alitezar

By Katayoun

Big master, the fluffy Persian cat :lol:


----------



## alitezar

Persiancat said:


> Alitezar, that picture looks amazing


Yes, it looks very nice, but the tower is completed now, this pic is a bit old


----------



## christos-greece

Flower exhibition looking very nice i must say... 



alitezar said:


> Big master, the fluffy Persian cat :lol:


Truly persian cat and really beautiful :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Flower exhibition looking very nice i must say...
> 
> 
> Truly persian cat and really beautiful :cheers:


Thanks Chris, yes she is very cute


----------



## alitezar

by Igor+Elena

Sign in Tehran's Int'l Airport asking women to observe the dress code


----------



## alitezar

by Shapour

Some cute Tehrani residents



















by Miss Shining










by Katayoun


----------



## yaluman

*@ Alitezar*

^^My next door neighbor here in Baltimore is Iranian-American citizen (Puri Lofti). She is also a photographer. Yet your pictures are more graphic and colorful! I never realized how pretty the Iranian ladies look. 


















IMO, ^^ they are more of Europian than Eastern descent. 

Please keep posting more pictures! Thanks!


----------



## Shapoor

This picture is so Tehran!


----------



## Persiancat

alitezar said:


>


I love this picture! I think you know why


----------



## alitezar

^^ I totally know, it's just like ur cute cat


----------



## alitezar

Shapoor said:


> This picture is so Tehran!


It truly is, especially Mirdamad- Zafar area


----------



## alitezar

yaluman said:


> ^^My next door neighbor here in Baltimore is Iranian-American citizen (Puri Lofti). She is also a photographer. Yet your pictures are more graphic and colorful! I never realized how pretty the Iranian ladies look.
> 
> IMO, ^^ they are more of Europian than Eastern descent.
> 
> Please keep posting more pictures! Thanks!


Thanks for your comment, that's so cool that your neighbor is Persian


----------



## alitezar

Tehran seen from Milad Tower









































































Angelico, a cute dog having a photo shoot in Tehran :lol:



















A new born horse


----------



## alitezar

More Tehran Book fair- Today is the 7th day of it























































More shots from the flower expo


----------



## alitezar

by Antonie

Iran National Musuem



















Tour guide




























Tehran's Abgineh Glass Musuem


----------



## alitezar

by Antonie




























by Babak




























by Frod










by Abbason










Barg Art Gallery


----------



## alitezar

by Giovani


----------



## alitezar

by Giovani









































































Tehran's Contemporary Art Musuem


----------



## alitezar

by Suse

Women Only Section of Tehran's Subway


----------



## alitezar

Ekhrajiha, the most best selling film in history of Iran;s Cinema- It's a funny movie about some soldiers during Iran-Iraq war 20 years ago























































by Bahareh










by Suse


----------



## alitezar

by Suse

Central Tehran area



















more of the book fair


----------



## christos-greece

Excellent photos once again alitezar  very nice


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris


----------



## Rookie83

alitezar said:


> by Suse
> 
> Central Tehran area


I have a question why are the majority of the building in Tehran a tan colour....has it to do with the environment? or the materials used for construction? 

just wanted to know


----------



## miau

this is the kind of books I like


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


>


Roads, motorways are in good shape in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 

Chris there is a very cool thread in sky bar all about cats, Below is the link I guess you'll like it 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=809974


----------



## alitezar

miau said:


> this is the kind of books I like


Yes, I love cat books too 
I also love penguins


----------



## alitezar

Rookie83 said:


> I have a question why are the majority of the building in Tehran a tan colour....has it to do with the environment? or the materials used for construction?
> 
> just wanted to know


Hi Rookie,

I don't know if it has anything to do with the environment but I know that this has been the architecture style of Tehran and I guess they are trying to make all apartments look consistent with other buildings. I hope this answered your question


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Chris there is a very cool thread in sky bar all about cats, Below is the link I guess you'll like it
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=809974


Many Thanks for the site alitezar :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Many Thanks for the site alitezar :cheers:


You're very welcome, it's a very cool and cute thread


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's main chain supermarkets which are located in every neighborhood are called Shahrvand = Citizen in English.

Below are some of its pix but the quality is not that great 



















by Starbucks Venti


----------



## alitezar

A Zoroastian Fire Temple




























Polluted day with a blue sky mural

from Picasa


----------



## alitezar

Tahran Symphony Orchestra














































A play in the city


----------



## alitezar

by Ibrahim


----------



## alitezar

by Ivana

Tehran Subway





































Esteghlal Hotel Lobby


----------



## alitezar

Light & Decor Expo























































by Anne


----------



## alitezar

by Deepen6




























by Ardalan










by Mohammad


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Metro Suburban Line connecting Tehran to its huge suburb of 3 Million people, the city of Karaj in the west. This is line 5 of Tehran's Metro.





































by Ningen










Koobideh Kabob, the most popular Persian Dish










by Manaz


----------



## alitezar

by Lory

A wedding in Tehran- very cool shot 

Tehran's party life behind closed doors is just amazing and so much fun...



















by Manny



















by Lory


----------



## alitezar

by Motaharsadat
































































Persian Actress Shahla Riahi, one of the most famous Persian Actresses holding her portrait from her youth before the Islamic Revolution










A Persian celebrity in a basketball game


----------



## alitezar

More updates from the Flower and Plant Expo

Funny :lol:


----------



## helee

Deleted by Taller Better


----------



## TEHR_IR

Deleted by Taller, Better


----------



## Taller Better

Our little friend Helee (who is actually from Sweden, not Bangkok) has been given an infraction for multiple spammings in the photography section. Next time he/she does it, they are OUT.


----------



## noonghandi

This supermarket thing is a new fad. There were only a couple of super markets in Tehran, when I lived there. People shopped in neighborhood stores for groceries most of the time.


----------



## alitezar

Taller said:


> Our little friend Helee (who is actually from Sweden, not Bangkok) has been given an infraction for multiple spammings in the photography section. Next time he/she does it, they are OUT.


Thanks for all your help Greg


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> This supermarket thing is a new fad. There were only a couple of super markets in Tehran, when I lived there. People shopped in neighborhood stores for groceries most of the time.


they have been in tehran for the past 15-16 years and now they have branches all over the city, local grocery stores are still popular but in shahrvand markets' they have so many cool stuff and flavors of different things


----------



## noonghandi

it shows how long I have been away. Last time I was in Tehran was 1982.


----------



## alitezar

^^It's along time ago and Tehran is soooooo different now, in a much better way 

I hope u get to visit someday soon


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pix alitezar, including the wedding above


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris, yes as for me I like the wedding pix too


----------



## alitezar

by Hesam










by Jane Monkey Race


----------



## Shapoor

Galandar said:


> ^^Tehran looks very good in those pictures and green areas are nice


Thanks  Tehran's greens areas are usually well maintained


----------



## alitezar

LoveCPH said:


> I don't know if I'll dare to go to Iran..


That's very strange that by still seeing pictures in this thread you're making this point. Tehran is a huge metropolis and a very safe and fun place to visit


----------



## alitezar

Shapoor said:


> Source: Panoramio
> Same picture as Alitezar posted but resized:​


Thanks for the pix Sina, they are very nice


----------



## alitezar

Next presidential election in Tehran is in the coming June and as you can see in the pix the city is going crazy with all the campaigns for Mr. Mousavi's Candidacy, which is like the Liberal/ Democrat party in Iran and what it transaltes to in western countries. But like United States Major cities in Iran have a larger liberal population but smaller cities and rural areas are more conservative so we have to see who wins.

These are Campaigns in tehran in various parts of the city


----------



## alitezar

Iran's Former President who was the most popular president after the revolution, Mr, Khatami


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Mr. Khatami (Iran's Former President)


----------



## alitezar

Mother Mary Park right across from the St. Sarkis Church in Central Tehran

The Church

by Behnam





































Fakhrodollah's Old Mansion restored and turned into an art gallery with green grounds in Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## Shapoor

^^ Wow Ghalibaf really doing a great job  Nice pictures of Moosavi's trip too, his supporters are beautiful 

*Tehran's skyline*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr-afschar/3559556632/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr-afschar/3558726727/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr-afschar/3559542378/sizes/l/​


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos and view, shapoor  alitezar: do you have interior photos of Milad tower? Should be opened now, or still not?


----------



## Shapoor

It's not open to public until summer. Only teachers, veteran and their families can visit the tower on Fridays for now.


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos and view, shapoor  alitezar: do you have interior photos of Milad tower? Should be opened now, or still not?


Yes, as Shapoor said it's not openned yet I'm sure it'll be so cool when it opens and many people will post their pictures


----------



## alitezar

Shapoor said:


> ^^ Wow Ghalibaf really doing a great job  Nice pictures of Moosavi's trip too, his supporters are beautiful
> 
> *Tehran's skyline*​


Yes, he turly is a great mayor and those people pix are so nice. 

Thanks for these lovely shots


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Yes, as Shapoor said it's not openned yet I'm sure it'll be so cool when it opens and many people will post their pictures


I will wait for those pix


----------



## viedumonde

*So many similarities..*

*.. yet so many differences between my country and Iran.*

*About the similarities...
Beautiful nature, Beautiful people (Iran stands better in this), our food, even we have kebabs, pulavs, etc. but we add more spices. tea craving ppl, and above all, HOSPITALITY* 

I'm sure the differences are political, but never mind, I'm not picking up on those things.

I am sorry for my curiosity list, 
I have some questions to anyone who is patient enough...
Here it goes...

1) We have just finished our month long elections, which finally resulted in a stable government. But I am amazed by the youth participation in election campaigns in Iran, and from what it seems like from the photos, it's the general public and not paid campaigners. This doesn't (or in fact didn't) happen in India until this election.hno:
*Any reasons for this, or it's just a habit of the youth to participate??*

2) In the rural and verrryyy backward parts of north India, a girl child born is considered a bad fate of the family, and in some cases, the girl is killed by her own mother. Female foeticide is very common, and there is a government ban on pre-natal sex determination. There are many cultural and historical reasons for this, but the rest of India has happily moved on.

*Is there any such cultural oppression on the women* (barring the dress code, which is by the govt. and I don't feel is a grave oppression). Are they murdered just because they are girls??

A part of me refuses to believe that this still happens in India, but it does.hno:hno:hno:

3) As a child, I used to see a lot of cartoons. And in them, whenever they showed India, they showed dusty roads with elephants as the main mode of transport, and streets full of snake charmers, and people in turban. Which i had rarely seen here. They showed a 150 year old picture of India.:nuts:
As I grew up, I realized that the picture of India in a western mindset is like what their TV had shown them in their childhood. 

Considering Iran is a graver issue, portrayed much negative than what it is, *Is there a rage in the people in general about their negative portrayal*, or they believe time will take care of it??

4) I read in many of the above posts that Iran is a topic of discussion in the media of various countries. To my surprise, the Indian media never discusses Iran, (except for the gas pipeline deal which was called off). I believe it to be a good thing, as people don't have a negative mindset towards Iran here as we have towards Pakistan. 

*How is India (and Pakistan) seen (if at all) in Iran?* Do people know/acknowledge the existence of such a country two doors towards the left? What about Bollywood?

And the last
5) I am a bigtime fan of Iranian Movies. My favourite one being Marmulak.
I am planning to visit Iran in December, I just want to ask..

a) *How's the weather in Iran in December*, cold alright, but does it snow in Tehran in December? I'd like to go to Dizin and Tochal (I'll see snow for the first time there.)

b) I am travelling with 3 other friends, 2 of them are girls(strictly platonic). So, *if we want to share one room in a hotel, will they allow us??*

c) *How expensive is it?* Like the avg price of a low cost hotel room, and price of lunch per person etc.

d) Do I need to learn Farsi, or *body language will do?*


Lastly, my best wishes to alitezar who is making the best use of the Internet to spread peace and goodwill for his country. All the best.


----------



## Shapoor

viedumonde said:


> *.. yet so many differences between my country and Iran.*
> 
> *About the similarities...
> Beautiful nature, Beautiful people (Iran stands better in this), our food, even we have kebabs, pulavs, etc. but we add more spices. tea craving ppl, and above all, HOSPITALITY*
> 
> I'm sure the differences are political, but never mind, I'm not picking up on those things.
> 
> I am sorry for my curiosity list,
> I have some questions to anyone who is patient enough...
> Here it goes...
> 
> 1) We have just finished our month long elections, which finally resulted in a stable government. But I am amazed by the youth participation in election campaigns in Iran, and from what it seems like from the photos, it's the general public and not paid campaigners. This doesn't (or in fact didn't) happen in India until this election.hno:
> *Any reasons for this, or it's just a habit of the youth to participate??*
> 
> 2) In the rural and verrryyy backward parts of north India, a girl child born is considered a bad fate of the family, and in some cases, the girl is killed by her own mother. Female foeticide is very common, and there is a government ban on pre-natal sex determination. There are many cultural and historical reasons for this, but the rest of India has happily moved on.
> 
> *Is there any such cultural oppression on the women* (barring the dress code, which is by the govt. and I don't feel is a grave oppression). Are they murdered just because they are girls??
> 
> A part of me refuses to believe that this still happens in India, but it does.hno:hno:hno:
> 
> 3) As a child, I used to see a lot of cartoons. And in them, whenever they showed India, they showed dusty roads with elephants as the main mode of transport, and streets full of snake charmers, and people in turban. Which i had rarely seen here. They showed a 150 year old picture of India.:nuts:
> As I grew up, I realized that the picture of India in a western mindset is like what their TV had shown them in their childhood.
> 
> Considering Iran is a graver issue, portrayed much negative than what it is, *Is there a rage in the people in general about their negative portrayal*, or they believe time will take care of it??
> 
> 4) I read in many of the above posts that Iran is a topic of discussion in the media of various countries. To my surprise, the Indian media never discusses Iran, (except for the gas pipeline deal which was called off). I believe it to be a good thing, as people don't have a negative mindset towards Iran here as we have towards Pakistan.
> 
> *How is India (and Pakistan) seen (if at all) in Iran?* Do people know/acknowledge the existence of such a country two doors towards the left? What about Bollywood?
> 
> And the last
> 5) I am a bigtime fan of Iranian Movies. My favourite one being Marmulak.
> I am planning to visit Iran in December, I just want to ask..
> 
> a) *How's the weather in Iran in December*, cold alright, but does it snow in Tehran in December? I'd like to go to Dizin and Tochal (I'll see snow for the first time there.)
> 
> b) I am travelling with 3 other friends, 2 of them are girls(strictly platonic). So, *if we want to share one room in a hotel, will they allow us??*
> 
> c) *How expensive is it?* Like the avg price of a low cost hotel room, and price of lunch per person etc.
> 
> d) Do I need to learn Farsi, or *body language will do?*
> 
> 
> Lastly, my best wishes to alitezar who is making the best use of the Internet to spread peace and goodwill for his country. All the best.



I'll answer the ones I'm sure about 

2. I was shocked that you asked this, but I guess you're just curious, the answer is no. 

3. I doubt there is, we just hope for a better future and better representation. 

5. 
a) It is indeed cold and snowy. It usually snows 15-40cm and the temperature is between 0 and -6 C. But it doesn't matter, because the slopes have snow until mid spring.

b) Sure.

c) The average hotel room costs $60-100 a night. A portion of Chelo Kabab costs $4-5. Food is generally cheap.

d) English will do fine. But learning a few basic Persian words is recommended. You can visit this thread to learn Persian: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=818448


----------



## viedumonde

^^Thanks for beginning the replies.


> 2. I was shocked that you asked this, but I guess you're just curious, the answer is no.


I can understand your shock. It even shocks us when something like this comes in the media here. But the cases are decreasing exponentially.


----------



## noonghandi

viedumonde said:


> ^^Thanks for beginning the replies.
> 
> 
> I can understand your shock. It even shocks us when something like this comes in the media here. But the cases are decreasing exponentially.


I will try to answer some of your questions as best as I can. As you will soon find out, Iran is one of the best kept secrets of the world.
1) Iran is a young nation. Most of Iran's population(> 75%) is under 30 years old. Iranians in general are very politically minded people.

2) Not at all, I have never heard of this happening in Iran, not even earlier in its history. As a matter of fact Persian women are revered in Iranian culture. There is only one thing, most families would like to have a son as their first born.

3) I can speak for myself only, and in my opinion, Iran may not be industrially and technically the leader of the world, but culturally, Iran is definitely one of the best. Humanity is the greatest gift that Iran can offer the world, but the world is not ready for it yet.

4) India and Indian movies are very popular in Iran. I don't think you'll find any Iranian that has not seen the movie Sholeh. Most of Indian movie actors and actresses are very well known and liked in Iran.

5)
a. In my memory of Tehran, there has always been snow in Tehran for Christmas. 
b. I am not sure about this, but Shapoor seems to be sure about it.
c. It is not as expensive as Europe and the US and it can actually be very cheap if you know where to go (off the tourist track).
d. You can easily learn enough to get by very fast. Persian and Indian languages have more in common than one thinks. The link Shapoor provided is a very good start.

And I agree, Alitezar, and more recently Shapoor, are my heroes. As I've been living outside my country for a long time, this thread has kept me updated with my beloved people and land.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful photo(s) btw


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 


Shapoor- Thanks for the very cool pix. I really like the one on the hill overlooking Tehran (the old Benz)


----------



## alitezar

by Kamran










by Alireza










by Ali


----------



## alitezar

by Arash










by Behrooz





































by Craft


----------



## alitezar

by Breeze










Tirajeh Shopping Mall 

by Ali


----------



## alitezar

by Hossein




























by Kaveh










by Maireal


----------



## alitezar

by Mahdokht










by Mehrdad










by Measam



















by Mosen


----------



## alitezar

by Nima










by Payam










by Rahsaj










Tehran's Bumjee Jumping in Tochal Mountains

by Ramin


----------



## alitezar

by Sanri










by Shahab










in Lavasan, Eastern suburn of Tehran

by Rozhin



















Tehran's Diplomatic Club in NE of Tehran

by Pars










Posted by The Persian


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


>


OMG :cheers: really great photo alitezar, very nice kay:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris


----------



## noonghandi

great pictures of beautiful Tehran. Thank you Alitezar.


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're welcome. I'm glad you liked the pix


----------



## christos-greece

I would like to see more alitezar  and especially something which do not seeing every day, something beautiful. You know...


----------



## Libra

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Libra

You are doing such a great job Ali! merci


----------



## Taller Better

I agree! Please keep up that hard work! We are enjoying the results...


----------



## Shmack

alitezar said:


> by Sanri


Nice! Now this is officially my second most favourite statue in Tehran after Birooni in Laleh park. :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, I think it's very nice too 



christos-greece said:


> I would like to see more alitezar  and especially something which do not seeing every day, something beautiful. You know...


Thank you Chris 



Libra said:


> You are doing such a great job Ali! merci


Thank you 



Taller said:


> I agree! Please keep up that hard work! We are enjoying the results...


Thank you TB and thanks for all your help making it possible


----------



## alitezar

Hi Chris- I need your help, can u translate what this church is for in tehran, it writes in Greek. Thank you 

from Panoramio


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Symphony Orchestra




























Presidential adds around the city


----------



## alitezar

More presidential election pix


----------



## alitezar

by Measam










by Reza










by Roozbeh



















by M3easam


----------



## alitezar

by Mondreesi










by Maysam










by Behrooz



















by Christmascapacity










by Jeybod


----------



## alitezar

Tirajeh Shopping Mall

by Arezu


----------



## alitezar

Milad Noor Shopping Mall










Stages of construction of Ciname Azadi in Central Tehran

by Jafar










by Jafar










by Almassi










by Amir


----------



## alitezar

Persian Musical Insturments Show


----------



## alitezar

An artist Gathering



















by Kathy


----------



## alitezar

by Kathy


----------



## alitezar

by Kathy


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

*salam bachehaze ssc*

ajab bezano berakhsi rah endakhtan mardom!az sob ta schab faghad mardom miranbirun miraghsan,mikhorano hal mikonan tu khiabun!aslan eyne spring break shodesh!policam hich kari nadare!20 litri ha tu maschina hastan duffo pesara baham!
zemnan didin ahmadinejad ba shah akbar chikar kard tu television!rasman dozd elam shod!aslan yek fazaye ajib gharibiye!ja tun khaly!
soorate internet payine wagarne akshaye bahaly daschtam!


----------



## Shapoor

^^ Bargashti! :happy: Are shenidam mardom azadi-ye bishrary daran. Shah Akbar kie?!


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> I sent you the P.M.


Yes i saw it, and thanks a lot btw kay:


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're very welcome 



sarbaze tabarestan said:


> ajab bezano berakhsi rah endakhtan mardom!az sob ta schab faghad mardom miranbirun miraghsan,mikhorano hal mikonan tu khiabun!aslan eyne spring break shodesh!policam hich kari nadare!20 litri ha tu maschina hastan duffo pesara baham!
> zemnan didin ahmadinejad ba shah akbar chikar kard tu television!rasman dozd elam shod!aslan yek fazaye ajib gharibiye!ja tun khaly!
> soorate internet payine wagarne akshaye bahaly daschtam!



Wow che khoob shod oomaid, jat inja hesabi khaliyeh, say kon bishtar biyay to SSC negarane axha nabash hamin ke comment bedi va thread ro betunim active negah darim khoobe..

Talk to u soon buddy


----------



## alitezar

Shapoor said:


> ^^ Bargashti! :happy: Are shenidam mardom azadi-ye bishrary daran. Shah Akbar kie?!


Mamoolan dame entekhabat azadi ziyad midan be mardom, hala bebinim ke mibareh....


----------



## Mussoda

I watched the news about presidential election there these days. alitezar 
personally really hope u get the nicest positive result for your peoples' life and happiness.


----------



## Dockside

^^
Ditto


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> You're very welcome


I welcome you... 
And the videos above, and the rest of the photos from yesterday are very nice...


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo

Iran is definitely a country to discover, it's a pity we only hear news about this country in a bad way. Maybe the upcoming elections can change that, I hope so.


----------



## christos-greece

CiudadanoDelMundo said:


> Iran is definitely a country to discover...


Indeed in Iran and Tehran you can discover, find beautiful stuff, thinks etc... :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

Mussoda said:


> I watched the news about presidential election there these days. alitezar
> personally really hope u get the nicest positive result for your peoples' life and happiness.


Thank you so much. I hope so too Mussoda 



christos-greece said:


> I welcome you...
> And the videos above, and the rest of the photos from yesterday are very nice...


Thanks Chris, I'm glad you liked the videos 



CiudadanoDelMundo said:


> Iran is definitely a country to discover, it's a pity we only hear news about this country in a bad way. Maybe the upcoming elections can change that, I hope so.


Thank you 



Dockside said:


> ^^
> Ditto


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

*2009 Presidential Election Day Tehran*

Hi all,

Unfortunately in every Iranian election no matter whom people vote for, behind the scenes- only the candidate that the Supreme Leader of Iran (Khamenei) wants will become the winner. There is so much cheating by the government in counting of the poll results and there is a very high probability that our president remains Ahmadinejad. After all Iran's supreme leader (khamenei) is extremely conersvative and of course he always chooses conservative presidents for Iran. 

So it's sad to say but all this hard work throughout Iran done by people and all these campaigns will be probably useless  

But I'm gonna drop it here since I don't want this thread to become political but I was dying to say something about elections :lol:

Today was the big election day in Iran and below are some pix from Tehran's voting centres throughout the city. The results will be announced by tonight I guss. Tehran is flooded with reportes from all over the world as well along huge number of voters


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Today will be the last day of the election maddness but it was so much fun for Tehrani youth the past couple of days


----------



## portyhead

Great pics! I hope the best for Iran in this Presidential Election. Seems Iran is becoming a very progressive place. :banana:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Mayor Voting


----------



## alitezar




----------



## Nainawaaz

Wonderful images of Iranians and their elections. Great job Alireza jan...very well done.


----------



## alitezar

Pix from the last day of campaigns before the election


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice photos of predisential election  Tomorrow is the election day (for new President)?


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, but again Ahmadinejad has been elected, Iranians can never express their opinion to the government as I said whoever the supreme leader wants will be elected. The gov.always cheats in the election votes counting 

All efforts of people went down the drain. Tehrani people are already protesting in the streets for the cheating in the polls but as always police is stopping them.

but that's ok Iranians are used to their gov. and their continuos cheating and scandals 

Tehran is a mess now after the routine cheat in presidential election votes all people are sooooo upset and out on the streets protesting but this will not change anything hno:

All from this morning






Central Tehran- All main roads of the city are closed with protestors
















The mess in Tehran with all people prtesting and police stopping it, but I turly admire their braveness of all these great men & women





































































I'll just drop the whole issue here, just wanted to give an update on tehran....Thanks guys


----------



## yaluman

*@Alitezar*

^^hno: I am very sorry for your loss. For what it's worth, *Ali*, I was rooting for your candidate:









Too bad, the ^^ party of change lost to the incumbent corrupt politicians like Ahmadinejad :bash: - much like dirty politics in my native country - the Philippines.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you, I always knew that ahmadinejad will be re elected again because that's how the supreme leader works, they don't give a shit about what people say


----------



## alitezar

Nainawaaz said:


> Wonderful images of Iranians and their elections. Great job Alireza jan...very well done.


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

International Tourism expo in Tehran- I just love these type of expos


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

The very cool Sharol Eslam Restaurant in Tehran's Bazar- It's a mad house and a very fun place to visit










by IKA

Sinbad is a very popular cartoon character in Iran and so are its books


----------



## alitezar

by Daniel


----------



## alitezar

by Daniel

The House of Cinema










Mountain Top Tennis Club














































by IKA


----------



## michyh87

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thank you, I always knew that ahmadinejad will be re elected again because that's how the supreme leader works, they don't give a shit about what people say


:bash:

this is our first article of the costitution....this must be applied in every state in the world 

Art. 1

[...]

*Sovereignty belongs to the people*, which exercises it in the forms and within the limits of the Constitution.



.....


----------



## alitezar

^^ Sorry but I don't undertsand what you mean

Tehran University Students Graduation


----------



## alitezar

A newly built residential comples in west of Tehran- Poonak area and pix of its amenities

from Flickr


----------



## alitezar

From Panoramio


----------



## arashmordad

^^ those look very nice (the 3D designs)


----------



## alitezar

from Panoramio


----------



## michyh87

alitezar said:


> ^^ Sorry but I don't undertsand what you mean


you said: "they don't give a shit about what people say"

in our republic the voice of the people is the foundation of the country.....if this principle was also applied in Iran, Mousavi would be the new president....


i hope that as soon as possible there will be some real changes in this wonderful country


----------



## alitezar

From Panoramio

A very cute Toucan bird- I don't know if she is someone's pet or what but I love them so much


----------



## alitezar

arashmordad said:


> ^^ those look very nice (the 3D designs)


Yes they are very cool 

Golestan Shopping Mall area


----------



## noonghandi

beautiful building, the one above. It is very modern and accommodating.


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> A newly built residential comples in west of Tehran- Poonak area and pix of its amenities


Those new residential complex buildings is looking very nice, inside and outside; i like the interior areas btw a lot


----------



## alitezar

michyh87 said:


> you said: "they don't give a shit about what people say"
> 
> in our republic the voice of the people is the foundation of the country.....if this principle was also applied in Iran, Mousavi would be the new president....
> 
> 
> i hope that as soon as possible there will be some real changes in this wonderful country


Aw ok, thanks I truly hope so too


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> beautiful building, the one above. It is very modern and accommodating.


Are, tazeh yek salone film ham dare ke kheily bahaleh


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Those new residential complex buildings is looking very nice, inside and outside; i like the interior areas btw a lot


Thank you Chris 

I like the lobby alot....and the mini cinema


----------



## alitezar

Sarbaze Tabarestan age ax az tehran gerefti lotfan behem begoo ta azet begirameshoon. merci


----------



## alitezar

Not being Political or anything but since I have so many visitors from Iran for my Tehran thread- As for respect to all Iranians living in Iran and dealing with the chaos in the country after the stupid election I dedicate this post to them so that they know that all Iranians abroad fully support them and are always with them and on their side.

Most of Iranians abroad voted in this election by going to the Iran Cosulate or embassy in their city and all feel ripped off since their vote and votes of people in Iran wasn't even considered by the government 

London






Toronto
















Los Angeles






San Francisco






Sydney











Washington D.C.






London











Paris











Vancouver


----------



## alitezar

from Ireport

Toronto Protests










San Francisco


----------



## alitezar

from Ireport


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Parsa


----------



## alitezar

by Parsa


----------



## alitezar

Toronto

by Merat


----------



## alitezar

by Merat


----------



## alitezar

by Merat


----------



## DShenise

I sincerely hope a peaceful transition can be made and that security forces will refain from injuring their fellow citizens. Its time for change and better relations with all. Good Luck.


----------



## christos-greece

I watched in the news about those events after the presidential election... just no comment.....

I hope for better future alitezar :cheers1:


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> I watched in the news about those events after the presidential election... just no comment.....
> 
> I hope for better future alitezar :cheers1:


Thank you Chris, I really hope so too


----------



## alitezar

DShenise said:


> I sincerely hope a peaceful transition can be made and that security forces will refain from injuring their fellow citizens. Its time for change and better relations with all. Good Luck.


Ditto


----------



## tmac14wr

I'd like to echo the sentiments of DShenise and Christos. I hope this turbulent situation will be resolved as quickly and as peacefully as possible. Best of luck to you and your country alitezar.


----------



## chrome13

The photos of the enormous rally today were awe-inspiring. I applaud the courage of all the Iranians for refusing to back down so far, I only hope this leads to positive change without too many getting hurt.

Thanks for posting all of these photos and videos ali, good luck and stay safe to anyone reading from Iran.


----------



## Joosanova

Tehran has got to be one of the most beautiful cities I have EVER seen.


----------



## christos-greece

Something really good... like @Joosanova ^^ said, Tehran and Iran is beautiful country with very nice culture, history...


----------



## abdeka

Its time for change in Iran with the young generation! Good luck all.


----------



## SnowMan

I hope democracy will come to Iran someday....


----------



## FM 2258

This is a city I definitely plan on visiting in the future. Beautiful.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you all for your kind comments. It means alot and I truly appreciate them 

I dedicate all these pix to guys & girls who were killed by the government guards in past few days and I want them to know that all Iranians are so proud of them and we'll always remember their courage and braveness... God bless them all RIP hno:

Central Tehran

from panoramio


----------



## alitezar

by Babak

Various apartment designs in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by babak


----------



## tonyssa

^^
Very nice new pics, thank you to posting for us! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those night photos of Tehran alitezar are very nice indeed


----------



## isakres

Thanks for sharing shapoor...nice pics..


----------



## Taller Better

*THE NEXT PERSON TO POLITICIZE THIS THREAD WILL GET AN AUTOMATIC INFRACTION. DO NOT MAKE UP FAKE PROFILES SIMPLY TO ARGUE POLITICS IN THIS PHOTOGRAPHY SECTION OR YOU WILL BE BANNED . THESE THREADS ARE FOR ENJOYMENT OF PHOTOGRAPHY. ARGUE POLITICS ELSEWHERE.*


----------



## arashmordad

Those are some nice High Def. photos


----------



## christos-greece

>


Alitezar what is the name of that bridge?

btw and today's banner is very nice too kay:


----------



## wesleysa

I just love Tehran i hope go ther someday!!
It's remember me some cities from my country, i hope the people change his mind and starts to discover Iran.


----------



## aaabbbccc

beautiful pics I love iranian culture and people 
I wish you all peace and god bless you all 
throught his hard time 
some day I will visit


----------



## Shapoor

Thank you all for your kind comments and support for Iranian people. Hope for better days 



christos-greece said:


> Alitezar what is the name of that bridge?


The bridge is called Pol-e Parkway (pol means bridge in Persian), it's a part of Chamran highway


__________________________










http://www.flickr.com/photos/risbusken/3508169303/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michieldevries/3648648180/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jezand_rani/463103656/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamrooz/2817993666/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamrooz/2817130595/sizes/l/

Sarkis Church









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamrooz/2737709067/sizes/l/

Even though it is located in Mazandaran, Mount Damavand is considered Tehran's landmark alongside Azadi square and Milad tower









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamrooz/2817132037/sizes/l/​


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

:|...I don't know...but, seeing these pictures I think that Teerã has something of Santiago do Chile...


----------



## charpentier

^^Yes, there's a certain amount of similarity.

Tasteful series Shapoor!
This photo is a masterpiece:


Shapoor said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamrooz/2817993666/sizes/l/


----------



## noonghandi

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> :|...I don't know...but, seeing these pictures I think that Teerã has something of Santiago do Chile...


you are not the first person that has seen similarities between the 2 cities. A lot of people who have seen both cities think so.
By the way today's SSC banner looks great (its Perspolis).


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

noonghandi said:


> you are not the first person that has seen similarities between the 2 cities. A lot of people who have seen both cities think so.
> By the way today's SSC banner looks great (its Perspolis).


:lol::lol: Thank God! I thought you people would think I'm crazy!


----------



## christos-greece

> The bridge is called Pol-e Parkway (pol means bridge in Persian), it's a part of Chamran highway


Thanks Shapoor for the info about the bridge; very nice photos btw


----------



## Shapoor

^^ You're welcome



Pegasusbsb27 said:


> :lol::lol: Thank God! I thought you people would think I'm crazy!


I think they have very similar settings. I love cities that are next to mountains!

___________________________________


Mehrabad airport









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moloko/532155067/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/persian2007/2480395176/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leilazakeri/2178229918/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leilazakeri/2179192854/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luqinhong/3117077487/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luqinhong/3117592365/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luqinhong/3118457738/sizes/o/

Azadi (freedom) square









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luqinhong/3117898916/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luqinhong/3117087111/sizes/o/​


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^the first picture is not IKIA airport but Merabad Airport


----------



## Shapoor

TEHR_IR said:


> ^^the first picture is not IKIA airport but Merabad Airport


Thanks for informing


----------



## Shapoor

To chill you in the hot summer...

Autumn and winter in Tehran









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kavehkh/283305744/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amelism/2150511819/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mahdian/1430415699/sizes/l/

Chalous road









http://www.flickr.com/photos/a_maljai/261236563/sizes/o/
​


----------



## Marathaman

I think I'm in love with Tehran.


----------



## dani33l87

*CRASH NEWS: Shocking! Accidents that have terrified the world! hk*

CRASH NEWS:
Shocking! Accidents that have terrified the world! Some escape with life, others not

http://autostrada80.com
It is definitely worth visiting it! :banana:


----------



## noonghandi

Alitezar, your comments and photo updates are being missed. Please come back soon.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos @Shapoor, very colorful and amazing  btw where is alitezar?


----------



## Shapoor

^^ Thanks  Alitezar is on vacation


----------



## Juba1

:cheers:Tehran always surprises me


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all for your kind comments also a big thanks to Shapoor for posting the pix.

I was away for a while and I am back now and will post more pictures soon


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome back alitezar, my friend... i will wait for the new photo-series :cheers:


----------



## TEHR_IR

welcome back!


----------



## alitezar

Thank you Chris & Tehr-IR 

by Terry


----------



## alitezar

by Cristian

Persian Couples



















by David


----------



## alitezar

by David














































by Behrooz


----------



## alitezar

by Behrooz




























by Farokh


----------



## alitezar

by Mahmoud










by mehfay










by b



















by Mgm


----------



## alitezar

from Picasa





































by Redback


----------



## isakres

Nice update pics Ali....^^Are those pieces of meat down in the friedge some kind of kebab?


----------



## isakres

alitezar said:


> by Behrooz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ love this pic.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Isakres, yes these are Kabobs, the ones to the right are beef, the centre is lamb and the left one is chicken breast. You can order the one you like and they cook it in front of you and they are so yummy plus they are the most popular persian dishes especially the beef kabob, which we call koobideh kabob


----------



## noonghandi

welcome back Alitezar.
How would have I seen peerushkis, if you weren't showing it to us?


----------



## Nainawaaz

Everytime I see a pic of cats and their interactions with people, I am reminded of how in afghanistan, people who see cats would beat them or harm them somehow...lol..altough we have common language, our societies are so different..lol....anyhow, great pics as always.


----------



## isakres

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thank you Isakres, yes these are Kabobs, the ones to the right are beef, the centre is lamb and the left one is chicken breast. You can order the one you like and they cook it in front of you and they are so yummy plus they are the most popular persian dishes especially the beef kabob, which we call koobideh kabob


They look really yummy---I try tons of different kabob / durum dishes in my last euro trip..all of them yummy...they were the spiciest dish I could found on the streets of Germany at 3am...(the more spicy the better for me :lol..........:lol:


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> welcome back Alitezar.
> How would have I seen peerushkis, if you weren't showing it to us?


Yes, I love pirashkis alot especially the sosis ones


----------



## alitezar

Nainawaaz said:


> Everytime I see a pic of cats and their interactions with people, I am reminded of how in afghanistan, people who see cats would beat them or harm them somehow...lol..altough we have common language, our societies are so different..lol....anyhow, great pics as always.


Thanks, I love cats IMO they are so cute and classy 



isakres said:


> They look really yummy---I try tons of different kabob / durum dishes in my last euro trip..all of them yummy...they were the spiciest dish I could found on the streets of Germany at 3am...(the more spicy the better for me :lol..........:lol:


Very cool, yes as for me I like spicy kabobs too but I can't eat if it is too spicy


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


>


Very nice photos at night alitezar  really great; also very nice photos of peerushkis or piroshkis above


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome as well alitezar :cheers:


----------



## charpentier

alitezar said:


> by Terry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Redback


:eek2: I love the sea of lights! Impressing!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks 

by B

A traditional Persian Restaurant


----------



## alitezar

by B


----------



## alitezar

by Ytu

Jamshidiyeh Park


----------



## alitezar

A summer camp for kids in Goftegoo Park





































funny Shrek


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by MKM


----------



## alitezar

Choir Practice


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos at night alitezar  really great; also very nice photos of peerushkis or piroshkis above


Chris do u also call these pirushkess in Greece?


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Shapoor

A tour through Tehran's metro

*Source*: Varlamov from flickr

















































































Shush metro station


































*If you'd like to see more images in a larger size visit this link*: http://zyalt.livejournal.com/128688.html


[/CENTER]


----------



## alitezar

posted by shapoor



___________________________










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3673799058/sizes/l/











http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3375/3632615090_91071c6b63_b.jpg











http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3565/3488919766_214cbedd16_b.jpg

I really miss Tehran's winters









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2221/2222121531_39c179bb31_b.jpg
​


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> A traditional Persian Restaurant


Very nice photos, really alitezar  looking great
btw, i have spot a nice Persian Restaurant in Athens, if i go there what foods i shall eat?



alitezar said:


> Chris do u also call these pirushkess in Greece?


Yes, we do  (Piroskis)


----------



## alitezar

^^ very cool that in greece they call them Piroskis. I love them 

If you go to Persian restaurant, the most popular dish is Kabobs and Koobideh kabob, which is a kind of beef kabob is very popular. Also you can see pix of Persian cuisine on page 83 or 84 of this thread. Let me know if u go there


----------



## mltdc

*m-hesse.com*

Hello,
this is a contribution from my site dhbw martin m-hesse.com



























link to Tehran and Skiing page


----------



## Shapoor

Milad & B3 tower - They seriously need to demolish those commie block towers









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3681634362/sizes/o/

Left: Towers in Shahrak-e Gharb and Vanak - Right: View of Elahieh from Velenkjak








_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3685513832/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3684703621/

Bahar street at night









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3468829518/sizes/l/​


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> If you go to Persian restaurant, the most popular dish is Kabobs and Koobideh kabob, which is a kind of beef kabob is very popular. Also you can see pix of Persian cuisine on page 83 or 84 of this thread. Let me know if u go there


Those foods sounds delicious, of course i will let you know if i go there...


----------



## Shapoor

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> when i was in tehran in mai the first night ,i saw theywere laying the foundation of a huge scyscraper!it was near the resteraunt of the former iranian national soccer goalkeeper abedzadeh or something like this!just forget his name!:nuts:
> my friend told me this will be higher than the milad tower!and he told me it was called gold star project!i doubt about the name !but there was definetly work going on!and it was a big site!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> alitezar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> It's great to hear from you and thank you for the update S.T., wow that is so cool to hear I don't know anything about it neither. Maybe Shapoor can tell us more since hs has is in charge of the projects in tehran in the Iran section.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I searched for online information and I couldn't find anything. Do you know the rough location of the tower ST? If you recieve any more information please post them in the Iran forum
Click to expand...


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> It is true that most of Tehran areas are very nice and beautiful too  in this area between the road and the pedestrian path there is a canal (water)?


Yes, all along Vali Asr Ave. all trees are planted in these water canals so that they get their water that way


----------



## alitezar

by Babak

Darband Area


----------



## alitezar

by Babak


----------



## alitezar

by Babak




























by John


----------



## alitezar

by Babak

Jamshidiyeh Park


----------



## alitezar

by Alicia














































by Amin


----------



## alitezar

by John


----------



## alitezar

by Fotoguga





































by Nee


----------



## alitezar

a Play


----------



## alitezar

Bowling


----------



## alitezar

by John


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Yes, all along Vali Asr Ave. all trees are planted in these water canals so that they get their water that way





alitezar said:


> by Babak
> 
> Darband Area


And also another great area of Tehran too


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks, I like this part a lot since u can hear the nice sound of the river passing through as well as fine food


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thanks, I like this part a lot since u can hear the nice sound of the river passing through *as well as fine food*


Sounds really good too


----------



## TEHR_IR

I'm going to Iran tommorow for 2 months , if i can take pics I will post it


----------



## alitezar

^^ Wow, that's excellent, have a great trip and for sure take so many pix


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^Thanks I will, but right now I lost my camera xD LOL


----------



## alitezar

^^ shoot, that sucks, I hope u find it soon


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^I hope to , if you want I post some new updates on IRAN AVIATION THREAD, since you love aviation to


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 



Ilgar said:


> Nice to see such developments in our southern neibour


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

isakres said:


> alitezar said:
> 
> 
> 
> by Annie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like cats...hno:....butt love gardens like this ^^..I could spent a whole afternoon sitting over there while reading my fav book.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I really love gardens too and would love to read a nice book there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonghandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This new fire and water theme park looks great.
> Daarband is beautiful as always and I can feel the cool and fresh weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darband is a truly refreshing area
Click to expand...


----------



## alitezar

by Hass

Completely True Statement BUT MINUS THE GOVERNMENT & THEIR GUARDS










From Flickr

A sad and funny truth :lol:

Plus he is not and will never be the representative of Iranian people


----------



## alitezar

From Flickr














































by Alireza










by Payam










by Misagh


----------



## alitezar

by Almasi










by Pirooz










by m2m










by Shahrzad


----------



## alitezar

by Haas

Tehran's City Theatre- Central Tehran










By Dick





































Nearby Park


----------



## alitezar

Faces of Tehran

by Wander Woman



















Interesting shot from Women only section in Tehran's Subway



















Classic Look 










by Rytu


----------



## alitezar

by pietruszewskimaciej










In tehran's Busses women and men sections are separated- Women get on from the rear door and men use the front - another stupid law by the government but in rush hours is not that bad I guess...










Bus Stop





































by Salvador- a day care



















by Kei










by Rty










Cute chicks that kids get as their pets and when they grow to be chickens they give them to farms


----------



## alitezar

by pietruszewskimaciej




























Going to the Parks is very popular in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Xander's Mom

I just love these small convenience shops in each Tehran street, they have most of the major things that you'd need and saves you the trip from going to supermarkets and main grocery stores










Roller Blading is very popular in tehran and almost all parks of Tehran have a designated roller blasing area with pop music, It's so nice to watch people roller blading 










by Daylife










These past couple of days tehran's weather has been on high alert pollution wise and most people use masks- they say it's because of the deserts in Iraq but most people doubt it and say it has to do qwith the government doing something so they don't come out and protest...


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

Very beautiful photos of Tehran, Iran. 

Please keep it coming.




:horse:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you so much 

by Farbud





































by pehr fabregerg










Dizi, a very popular food in Iran- Beef in a soup 










More Faces of Tehran 

by Sergio














































by Martin- hesse










by Sergio


----------



## isakres

Great updating pics!.....nice shots those "faces of Tehran"...

As for the women only section in Theran subway........i couldnt count a single lady over there :nuts:...

In Mex City, the subway and public transportation (metro-buses) has women sections too!...those sections are usually assigned for elderly, younger and disable / Handicapped persons........(mainly the front of the buses / subways).........


----------



## isakres

alitezar said:


> by pietruszewskimaciej
> 
> 
> Cute chicks that kids get as their pets and when they grow to be chickens they give them to farms


^^...Cool chiks lol...........so when they grow they laid colorfull easter eggs :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> by Misagh


Amazing night view of Tehran, from this spot


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Great photos, Tehran is very nice. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece

I found this beautiful pic alitezar, about Tehran:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/friend_faraway/3609782329/
It is great, yes?


----------



## yianni

**



christos-greece said:


> I found this beautiful pic alitezar, about Tehran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/friend_faraway/3609782329/
> It is great, yes?


kinda looks like the taigitos mountain range seperating lakonia and messinia in the peloponisos region in ellas(greece)


----------



## alitezar

^^ That is very cool to know, thanks for sharing yianni 



isakres said:


> Great updating pics!.....nice shots those "faces of Tehran"...
> 
> As for the women only section in Theran subway........i couldnt count a single lady over there :nuts:...
> 
> In Mex City, the subway and public transportation (metro-buses) has women sections too!...those sections are usually assigned for elderly, younger and disable / Handicapped persons........(mainly the front of the buses / subways).........


Hi buddy,

Actually the shot is taken from the Women's section :lol:
I know, it's a bit confusing....



isakres said:


> ^^...Cool chiks lol...........so when they grow they laid colorfull easter eggs :lol:


Haha, I guess we all know now where those colorful easter eggs come from :lol:



Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Great photos, Tehran is very nice. Regards.*


Thank you so much for visiting 




christos-greece said:


> I found this beautiful pic alitezar, about Tehran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/friend_faraway/3609782329/
> It is great, yes?


What a cool shot Chris. Thanks so much for sharing it


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome alitezar  i will post few more photos in the near future



yianni said:


> kinda looks like the taigitos mountain range seperating lakonia and messinia in the peloponisos region in ellas(greece)


Yes. looks almost the same by this photo...


----------



## charpentier

christos-greece said:


> The pigeon photo was really weird, as i said might be photoshopped...


The nature has more imagination than us I'm affraid. It's surely a special breed of pigeon.

Look at these chickens :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Padoue_(race_de_poule)
:rofl:


----------



## yianni

**

off topic a little
but i wanted to ask if anyone knows what to do to get rid of pigeons from coming to our balcony and going to the washroom
which is gross
i have to clean up daily and i see no neighbours with this problem
we put up discs this doesnt help,and i dunno what to do


----------



## yianni

**

oh btw more pics of iran please
love your country


----------



## angel_kaido

Hi nice pics from iran i love your country, im from Mexico 

saludos


----------



## alitezar

yianni said:


> off topic a little
> but i wanted to ask if anyone knows what to do to get rid of pigeons from coming to our balcony and going to the washroom
> which is gross
> i have to clean up daily and i see no neighbours with this problem
> we put up discs this doesnt help,and i dunno what to do


lol, what a cute and funny problem u have, unfortunately I don't know, maybe u need to shoo them away or maybe close the bathroom door :lol: kidding.
Honestly I don't know and don't want to say something that would cause breaking the heart of poor pigeons 

Tehran's Stock Exchange





































The Central


----------



## alitezar

angel_kaido said:


> Hi nice pics from iran i love your country, im from Mexico
> 
> saludos


Thank you so much 




charpentier said:


> The nature has more imagination than us I'm affraid. It's surely a special breed of pigeon.
> 
> Look at these chickens :
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Padoue_(race_de_poule)
> :rofl:


omg those hens are hilarious, I was laughing my ass off :lol:



hellospank25 said:


> Ferrero Rocher :lol: How many rials does a packet cost?


Most things in Iran cost the same as ther value in dollar, so I guess about 4 or 5 bucks 

A summer camp expo
































































Tribal Persian Dance


----------



## christos-greece

yianni said:


> oh btw more pics of iran please
> love your country


I think the same... more pix please alitezar


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thansk Chris 

Some very beautiful paintings by Iman Maleki a famous painter

A Persian Guard in Persepolis about 2600 years ago




























A Persian Rug Show

Here is the flying carpet that we thought never exsited and was only in stories, s/he lives in Iran and is flying all over the place :lol:


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Sunglass stores in Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## Shapoor

alitezar said:


>


Love this! Can't believe it's a painting


----------



## yianni

**



Shapoor said:


> Love this! Can't believe it's a painting


wow very nice more of these paintings as well please


----------



## yianni

**

thanks anyhow alitezar
greetings from ellas(greece)
i am stubborn i will find a safe way to get rid of these pigeons


----------



## Nainawaaz

Great pics Ali jan....bless u


----------



## alitezar

Shapoor said:


> Love this! Can't believe it's a painting


Yes. me neither 



yianni said:


> thanks anyhow alitezar
> greetings from ellas(greece)
> i am stubborn i will find a safe way to get rid of these pigeons


Thanks buddy, good luck with the pigeons...let me know how you make out



Nainawaaz said:


> Great pics Ali jan....bless u


Merci


----------



## Wezza

Just checked out your Iranian Boys & Girls thread alitezar, Persian girls are HOT!


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran's Stock Exchange is very nice, and modern as well  actually great, alitezar... also those old paintings photos, and the 3 of them are awesome


----------



## Hecalex

alitezar said:


> by Shapoor


Awesome pic!! I never thought that Tehran looks that way!! Amazing city, someday I'll visit this incredible country!


----------



## Metsada

charpentier said:


> The nature has more imagination than us I'm affraid. It's surely a special breed of pigeon.
> 
> Look at these chickens :
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Padoue_(race_de_poule)
> :rofl:


Is that their natural look? Poor birds :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The video above alitezar is really great indeed


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris, I really like the video too 



Hecalex said:


> Awesome pic!! I never thought that Tehran looks that way!! Amazing city, someday I'll visit this incredible country!


Thank you so much


----------



## alitezar

Metsada said:


> Is that their natural look? Poor birds :lol:


These hens are amazing :lol:


----------



## alitezar

An aquarium show in Tehran










So cute


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A car show


----------



## alitezar

National Car Museum of Iran


----------



## alitezar

Misc Shots

some interesting cakes





































Pic by ni9htwi5h










by Malena




























Nice view over Tehran










At Tehran's Domestic Airport


----------



## alitezar

Fire & Water Garden


----------



## yianni

**



alitezar said:


> Thank you, but we'd be even more blessed if the government and their wild guards would vanish


never ever give up hope it is very important.
i hope all will go well for your blessed nation


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you so much buddy


----------



## christos-greece

Aquarium photos alitezar are very nice; amazing colours in those fish :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

Yes, those fishes are so pretty especially the fat orange ones and the blue one


----------



## poltak

is it safe to travel to iran right now? how about the demonstration? Is there still demonstration on the street? Are there many tourists come to iran during this time?


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi Poltak,

Actually I don't live in Tehran but I have family there and from what I hear there are still tourists in the city and the city is quite calm unless there are arranged protests, which take place mostly in Central Tehran but all these pix that I am posting are from after the election crisis and I also see many pix from tourists that are uploaded in picasa from their trip to Iran in July. For sure it's pretty safe plus Iranian people take care of tourists very much and are very warm, and friendly to visitors as well, so u should have no problem at all 

From what I hear though, people of Tehran are very depressed and there is a vibe of worriness and uncertainty going around since no one knows what will happen and most people are emotionally sick and heartbroken because of all those who the government guards killed or arrested, so the city does not have that busy and exciting vibe for at least some time till this uncertainty and heartbroken feelings pass 

That's why the mayor of Tehran who is with people has accelerated the recreational projects in order to bring people out from the depressing mood that they are in, for example the water and fire garden in the pix above is a new recreational project that just finished last week.

Plus the government is mostly after Iranians who protest not tourists so you should be safe and I really hope this damn government would vanish as soon as possible...


----------



## Gordion

Loved the Fire gardens, it looks very interresting!


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> National Car Museum of Iran


Those old cars photos, are really amazing :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 

Here are some more interesting cars too

Classic cars show at Niavaran Palace in Tehran.


----------



## alitezar

Gordion said:


> Loved the Fire gardens, it looks very interesting!


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

To the right a cool view of Argentina Square (Arjantin in Persian) in central Tehran, a nice & trendy area

by Salehyar

SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>



















Central Tehran by FDD Muri










Elahiyeh Area by Ali










Famaniyeh area 










by Mohammad


----------



## alitezar

Naughty cats

from Panoramio




























by Amir










by mm4


----------



## alitezar

Golabdareh, a nice village around Tehran

by Almassi


----------



## alitezar

by Kamran



















by Hassan










by Hshahri


----------



## alitezar

by Kambiz










by Behnam










by Cia










by Franek


----------



## alitezar

by Khalili










by Moin










by msars










by Amir










by zugmpt


----------



## alitezar

by Tarmast










by Salehyar


----------



## alitezar

Enghelab Metro Station- This is where Tehran university is located, that's why the platforms are huge and each one is on one side...


----------



## AJohnstone

Tehran seems to have a lot of traffic congestion...nice photos though


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, the traffic is very serious and highways are most of the times jam packed..


----------



## christos-greece

^^ There is a plan, to built more motorways, avenues in Tehran city in the near future?


----------



## arashmordad

--edit--


----------



## alitezar

^^ Arash jan, this pic is from Tehran street in Seoul Korea, I know it looks a bit like Tehran and gets confusing but it is not our Tehran 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ There is a plan, to built more motorways, avenues in Tehran city in the near future?


^^ They are constantly building highways but it has not helped the traffic much that's wh7y they are trying to stretch the metro all over the city...


----------



## BaRrZaKh

arashmordad said:


>


in aks be ehtemale 90 darsad tehran nist


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> They are constantly building highways but it has not helped the traffic much that's wh7y they are trying to stretch the metro all over the city...


Sounds good, those new metro stations will help very much in Tehran's traffic, i think...


----------



## arashmordad

alitezar said:


> ^^ Arash jan, this pic is from Tehran street in Seoul Korea, I know it looks a bit like Tehran and gets confusing but it is not our Tehran


Oh, I see okay, yeah I noticed after looking at it more carefully that it wasn't Iran. My mistake, sorry


----------



## noonghandi

by the way, Tehran street in Seoul is the city's best neighborhood.


----------



## christos-greece

And also those car photos are very nice, like this one:


alitezar said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

The interior of Milad tower should be great, i will wait for the grand opening for the interior photos...


>


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris, I've heard the tower will open to the public on August 6th..


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Azadi square (freedom square) , the biggest square in Tehran and the middle east and I think among the biggest in the world




























Posted by Shapoor









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewlees/3756709504/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thumbdrive/​


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Shapoor









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Kids at Abbas Abad hill's Fire and Water Garden









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3760553153/sizes/l/

Tehran's Cinema Town

"Grand Hotel" at Laleh Zar street








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jigsawnx/3759878906/sizes/o/

Taban Theater








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jigsawnx/3759299761/sizes/l/

[/CENTER]


----------



## alitezar

Tochal Tele Cabin


----------



## alitezar

A recreation center up the mountains










by CJB


----------



## alitezar

Musical Water Show in Mellat Park


----------



## alitezar

Various art exhibits around the city


----------



## alitezar

This shot is very cool, these are all one person in this picture


----------



## alitezar

by Anahita



















by Renee


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Various art exhibits photos above are very nice 



alitezar said:


> ^^ Thanks Chris, I've heard the tower will open to the public on August 6th..


In few days... then i will wait for few photos...


----------



## alitezar

by Kamshots










by Ossi



















by Renee


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Various art exhibits photos above are very nice
> 
> 
> In few days... then i will wait for few photos...


^^ Thanks Chris, for sure I'll post them here


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :cheers1:


----------



## noonghandi

I agree with her. 
Iran has some of the most delicious cookies and pastries in the world and Iranians love their sweets. They are good for any occasion in Iranian culture.


----------



## arashmordad

alitezar said:


> Enghelab Metro Station- This is where Tehran university is located, that's why the platforms are huge and each one is on one side...


The station looks very nice! The elongated platform looks temporary though, no?


----------



## christos-greece

This square from above by Shapoor is really very nice photo:


>


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 



arashmordad said:


> The station looks very nice! The elongated platform looks temporary though, no?


Yes, u are right I didn't pay attention, it looks temporary to me too...but I don't know how it'll turn out..


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thanks Chris
> Yes, u are right I didn't pay attention, it looks temporary to me too...but I don't know how it'll turn out..


The platform in this station is indeed temporary; i remember a similar platform in Athens Metro few years ago. Probablt that station is the last of the line :dunno:


>


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> The platform in this station is indeed temporary; i remember a similar platform in Athens Metro few years ago. Probablt that station is the last of the line :dunno:


aw so Arash was right then, thank you Chris. As for me I hadn't seen a temporary one before


----------



## RonnieR

^^ beautiful....I know that a lot of people have different view of Iran but seeing these lovely photos - the city of Tehran is alluring....


----------



## christos-greece

TEHR_IR said:


> The project is already finished


Talking about Milad Tower? I expecting for some interior photos


----------



## Shapoor

^ We'll have wait for that one. The tower is open to public now but the priority has been given to the 180,000 people who registered online forms for visiting the tower first. 



TEHR_IR said:


> The project is already finished


That's great. can't wait for your Tehran pictures


----------



## alitezar

purenyork123 said:


> such a beautiful city and people.
> I went there when i was like 4 from quetta with dad and mom for a trip...dont remember alot but memories of the food still exist haha..so much lamb.


haha, very cool and nice memories.. I hope u visit soon again 



Shapoor said:


> ^ We'll have wait for that one. The tower is open to public now but the priority has been given to the 180,000 people who registered online forms for visiting the tower first.


Wow so cool....


----------



## alitezar

RonnieR said:


> ^^ beautiful....I know that a lot of people have different view of Iran but seeing these lovely photos - the city of Tehran is alluring....


Thanks so much 



TEHR_IR said:


> The project is already finished


Very cool, I really like the shape of that building


----------



## christos-greece

Shapoor said:


> ^ We'll have wait for that one. The tower is open to public now but the priority has been given to the 180,000 people who registered online forms for visiting the tower first.


O.K. then, i thought that you talked about that...


----------



## alitezar

Tehran Metro--- there are still some old carts operating


----------



## alitezar

Iran's National Basketball Team won first place in Asian Cup of Basketball last week 














































Back home at Tehran's International


----------



## alitezar

Carriage riding around Tehran's Bazzar area in the south


----------



## alitezar

Chitgar Bicycle Park



















A chess contest...the guy in green goes around and plays with more than 500 people alone...very interesting


----------



## alitezar

Azadi (Freedom) square at night














































by Gautam


----------



## alitezar

by Gautam


----------



## alitezar

Duplicate...


----------



## alitezar

A museum in Tehran.. I forgot its name


----------



## alitezar

Vali Asr Ave.----- They are making it one way from Central Tehran to the entrance of Northern Tehran at Tehran's Parkway from South to North... I don't like their idea since it creates a messy traffic already on the side streets..




























by Adventure JC










by Farahzad- a traditional Persian Bread


----------



## yin_yang

soo many hotties...goddamn laws. khamenei needs to chill out, seriously.


----------



## mjx729

cool pics


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting and very nice pics from yesterday and today alitezar :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris 



yin_yang said:


> soo many hotties...goddamn laws. khamenei needs to chill out, seriously.


He needs to go to hell....



mjx729 said:


> cool pics


Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran with Milad tower:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/2470379323/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much for the pic Chris.. The angle is so cool 

Short video clips of Tehran posted by Shapoor

CENTER]Remember the Parkway night shots I posted a few pages ago? The person did a time lapse video there. Click on HD for awesome quality.






Another one from Elahieh







New lighting for Milad tower









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hamedparham/3830280242/sizes/l/


----------



## alitezar

Some Events and shows in Tehran in the last 2 weeks

Karting Cometitions


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Young Reporters Club



















Biking Around


----------



## alitezar

by Moj News




























Mobile Phone Bazzar


----------



## alitezar

A Persian Film News Conference





































Popular Overcoats for Summer in Iran for the dress code for ladies and of course the scarf is missing....


----------



## alitezar

Asian Soap Operas are so popular in Iran and last week Song Il Gok of a famous show of the Legends of Jomook visited Tehran for a news conference and meeting up with fans


----------



## alitezar

Children & Youth Related programs Festival





































Building & Construction Exhibit



















Riding Carriages around Tehran's Bazzar


----------



## alitezar

An Art Show


----------



## alitezar

Traditional Persian Music Groups


----------



## alitezar

Theran's Contemporary Art Museum with many original works of world's great artist that are kept behind glass walls to be safe from the camera flash..


----------



## alitezar

Expensive Jewelery Show in Saad Abad Palace


----------



## alitezar

Various Persian Soups



















Tehran's Women Firefighters practice day




























Tehran's Local Singing Group rehearsal


----------



## yin_yang

wow, i think the whole forums drops their jaws before coming into this thread to save time...great pictures as always.

are models excepted from the headgear/scarf/hijab business while working?


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Thanks so much for the pic Chris.. The angle is so cool
> 
> New lighting for Milad tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hamedparham/3830280242/sizes/l/


Welcome alitezar, and that photo of Milad tower is also amazing


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 



yin_yang said:


> wow, i think the whole forums drops their jaws before coming into this thread to save time...great pictures as always.
> 
> are models excepted from the headgear/scarf/hijab business while working?


Hi Yin Yang,

In Iran the dress code is only in effect in public so women don't wear scarf or overcoat at home or private gatherings and parties... but if u go outside of home to streets u need to wear the scarf and overcoat..

Also thanks for your comment


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome... Kart photos above are also very nice alitezar


----------



## 3nd4r3

alitezar said:


> The tallest building in Tehran is the Milad Telecommunication Tower, that is 435 m tall and then there is Tehran's International Center which is a residential tower about 200 m with about 50 floors


wow,, nice bro,,
thanks bro..
BTW i love milad tower shape,, looking pretty tall bro..
and the name of "milad" its mean born right?
thanks bro for amazing pics..
great works


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto

Amazing quality photographs, portraying the identity of a beautiful city full of tradition, color, very nice people and gastronomy.
*Thanks alitezar .*


----------



## christos-greece

> The tallest building in Tehran is the Milad Telecommunication Tower, that is 435 m tall and then there is Tehran's International Center which is a residential tower about 200 m with about 50 floors...


There are any other projects/towers u/c in Tehran?


----------



## alitezar

3nd4r3 said:


> wow,, nice bro,,
> thanks bro..
> BTW i love milad tower shape,, looking pretty tall bro..
> and the name of "milad" its mean born right?
> thanks bro for amazing pics..
> great works


Hi 3nd4r3..thanks so much for your kind comment..yes Milad means Born 



Vencedoresdesierto said:


> Amazing quality photographs, portraying the identity of a beautiful city full of tradition, color, very nice people and gastronomy.
> *Thanks alitezar .*



Thank you so much for visiting and your comment 



christos-greece said:


> There are any other projects/towers u/c in Tehran?


At this time there are some projects around the city but they are all less than 100 meters.. mostly recreational and commercial centers but no towers yet.. I really wished we'd get more high rises


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Shapoor











http://www.flickr.com/photos/emami_night/3855319620/sizes/l/




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page4/​


----------



## abdeka

Amazing city! ^^


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much buddy 

Milad tower is now open only to the 180,000 that have signed up online to visit and after a short while it'll be opened to public


----------



## alitezar

More pix around Tehran's Bazzar Area























































Tehran's Fire & Water Garden

by Almassi


----------



## alitezar

by Mark










Tehran's Radio & Telecom Building




























Around the bazzar


----------



## alitezar

by Mark


----------



## alitezar

Kish Island Projects Expo- Kish Island is the most popular Island of Iran located in Persian Gulf and a vacation spot for Iranians


----------



## alitezar

Computer Games Exhibit in Tehran























































by Farhang


----------



## alitezar

by Farhang










by German ax


----------



## alitezar

by Fingooli- omg what a funny name in Persian :lol:










by Lucila

Persian Pizza- the loveliest pizza I've ever had so much stuff in it and so tasty










by Mark










by Snazari










A gathering of some famous Iranian Movie Directors at beautiful Tehran's Cinema House & Museum


----------



## alitezar

by Mohammad










by Rado

Around Tehran there are mobile charging stations in case you run out of batteries, which is a great thing










Tehran's Artist Street


----------



## alitezar




----------



## yin_yang

alitezar said:


> Hi Yin Yang,
> 
> In Iran the dress code is only in effect in public so women don't wear scarf or overcoat at home or private gatherings and parties... but if u go outside of home to streets u need to wear the scarf and overcoat..
> 
> Also thanks for your comment



no problem, it is well-deserved! 

i do know that the scarf policy is only in public...so fashion shows are considered private? can a business owner disregard the law in their store/ on their property? that is what confused me.


----------



## orionbeta1

Wow! Iran has very very beautiful people!!!

I had a very bad notion of Iran in my head. Now, it's certainly a good notion!

Congratulations for Teerã (in portuguese... I don't know how to write it in English :lol


----------



## Shapoor

Could you send me the link to Sama Alitezar? Whenever I type it in Google some Syrian website comes up first :?


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> At this time there are some projects around the city but they are all less than 100 meters.. mostly recreational and commercial centers but no towers yet.. I really wished we'd get more high rises


Very nice updated photos alitezar, and thanks for this info too


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're very welcome Chris 



orionbeta1 said:


> Wow! Iran has very very beautiful people!!!
> 
> I had a very bad notion of Iran in my head. Now, it's certainly a good notion!
> 
> Congratulations for Teerã (in portuguese... I don't know how to write it in English :lol



Thank you so much 



yin_yang said:


> no problem, it is well-deserved!
> 
> i do know that the scarf policy is only in public...so fashion shows are considered private? can a business owner disregard the law in their store/ on their property? that is what confused me.


Hi,

Yes, fashion shows in Tehran are held in private gatherings.. if it is to be held in a public place women need to observe the dress code.. 

Below is a video about fashion shows and an Iranian designer...

Since the video is being broadcasted publicly the designers who are being interviewed have to wear the scarf too..








Shapoor said:


> Could you send me the link to Sama Alitezar? Whenever I type it in Google some Syrian website comes up first :?


Hi, this is the link to their pic page from there you can navigate it..

http://www.tehransama.ir/default.aspx?t=picture


----------



## christos-greece

Another great night photo of Tehran :cheers:


>


Milad its really means born?


----------



## alitezar

Yes but it is formal Persian...Your Milad means your birthday but in daily conversational Persian we say your Tavalod which means your birthday


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I got it; thanks for this helpful info alitezar


----------



## alitezar

Difference between the washed the right side and unwashed section (left)


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Shahsirajd


----------



## alitezar

by Shashirajd

Iran Wild Life Museum- this place is a huge mansion of Iran's King Sister before the revolution..then the government took over it and turned it into a museum. It's a very huge Museum with a section of animal models.. live animals... a huge aquarium and entertainment.


----------



## alitezar

by Shashirajd


----------



## alitezar

by Shahsirajd














































View of Tehran from there


----------



## alitezar

by AminTaghi










by Heiko





































by Rob


----------



## alitezar

by Hjafari

A Restaurant 



















by Ahmad



















by Ali










by Arash



















by Behrooz










by Bakhtyar.. this scene of a guy tossing watermelons to the other one is a very humorous scene by Iranians and we laugh so much when we see this..it's interesting and a long story


----------



## alitezar

by Hadi










by Hossein










by Khsohbakht










by mahyar










by Mohsen










by omid










by Reshad


----------



## alitezar

by Rob

Persian Handcrafts



















by Payam

Tehran's Sadeghiyeh Square in Central Tehran- a Shopping area- pix are from 6 months ago around Persian New year that's why it is crazy busy on usuall days it's busy too but not this much. The building in the center is a shopping mall.


----------



## alitezar

Kiting event


----------



## alitezar

by Payam




























Tehran's Ghazali Cinema Town




























A Computer Mall in Tehran selling only computer related things- Payetakht Mall










Tajrish Square



















Tehran's Int'l Airport Arrival Hall


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice -new- videos and photos alitezar :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Weclome my friend alitezar; for the last 3 weeks i am searching for a aerial photos(s) of Tehran, i didnt found any good photos... if you could post few aerials, will be great :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ There are so many cool aerial pix of Tehran in my thread but I don't know which page since it's so huge :lol:

But if I find it I'll for sure post it again


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Well, thank you very much alitezar


----------



## alitezar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3894317168/sizes/o/


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Well, thank you very much alitezar


You're very welcome Chris.. I have found some aerial pix which I'll post on the next page for u


----------



## alitezar

A dance Persian song






Some Aerial shots of Tehran for Chris 

by Wikimedia














































by Bakhtyar










by Ensiemathhias


----------



## alitezar

From Payvand News....

Tehran has so many Italian restaurants since spaghetti has become a main dish in Iran for a long time but in Iran we call it Macaronni and is very popular. Also there are French and Asian restaurants as well.

This is one of Tehran's French Restaurants




























The governmnet of Iran does not allow any U.S. brands to opne a store in tehran but since Iranians really like the variety in shops..restaurants they change the name of the American chain slightly and open it up ion Tehran and that way the giovernment can not resist since the name is different 

This is the Sarbucks in Tehran which has become Star Box :lol:










Here is another one Raees Coffee...Raees= Boss










This one is more like Carl's Junior Hamburger chain that can be found in Los Angeles area mostly

But in Iran the star's tip has stretched and it's called Super Star


----------



## alitezar

Some other restaurants...Tehran is heaven for good food, restaurants, Coffee shops and stores..

from Payvand News


----------



## alitezar

From Trekearth



















by Hairless




























by Dionsys


----------



## alitezar

by Harless










by Rashidi



















by Benaei










by Ali










Cinema Azadi


----------



## alitezar

by DJho3ein










by Hamid





































by Leo


----------



## alitezar

by Hairless





































by kamran



















by Hamid


----------



## alitezar

From Trekearth



















by Abdolrashidi




























by Leo

Cinema House of Tehran- Cinema Museum










old Cameras










Pix and bio of some of famous iran actors/ ressess


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Subway

from Trekearth

by Khadimov










by Mehr





































by Naval










by Nima










by Siamak




























by Epop










by Siamak


----------



## alitezar

by Hariless



















HAHA, selling shoes in a trunk of a car... u can find very funny crazy things like this in Iran :lol:


----------



## alitezar

by Hairless














































by Siamak

A dentist :runaway:



















by Siamak


----------



## alitezar

Taleghan a suburb of Tehran

from Trekearth



















Tehran's Int'l Meeting Point Arrival





































by Narges



















by Mehr










by Mukesh










by Hairless


----------



## alitezar

From Trekearth










by Mehr




























by Leo










Goftegou Park Amphitheatre










by Kamran


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto

Thanks friend, I find it very interesting to see my country's traditions in Theran, and I hope you like Mexican food is very tasty and varied, in addition to spicy, and if I'm aware about the ban on alcoholic drinks. Thank you very much again and then I see you as beautiful actualizadocon more photos of your beautiful city. 


By the way, I hope you visit Mexico and a country that always greets you with a smile, and good people and hardworking:cheers:


----------



## eL yOrSh

amazing mexican food!!!

enchiladas con frijoles y arroz rojo (enchilda with beans and rice) , fajitas, 
but any Mexican food is complete without "aguas frescas" ,	
sell "aguas frescas" (natural fruit drinks mexico traditional) in that restaurant?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enchilada
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aguas_frescas
cool!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos once again; and btw those foods, salads above are looking delicious


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, they look so yummy Chris 



Vencedoresdesierto said:


> Thanks friend, I find it very interesting to see my country's traditions in Theran, and I hope you like Mexican food is very tasty and varied, in addition to spicy, and if I'm aware about the ban on alcoholic drinks. Thank you very much again and then I see you as beautiful actualizadocon more photos of your beautiful city.
> 
> 
> By the way, I hope you visit Mexico and a country that always greets you with a smile, and good people and hardworking:cheers:


Aw yes, I used to live in California and I met so many Mexicans there and of course they are very friendly and nice people and I already love Mexican food and my favorite is chicken quesedilla and Steak Buritto..:cheers:



eL yOrSh said:


> amazing mexican food!!!
> 
> enchiladas con frijoles y arroz rojo (enchilda with beans and rice) , fajitas,
> but any Mexican food is complete without "aguas frescas" ,
> sell "aguas frescas" (natural fruit drinks mexico traditional) in that restaurant?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enchilada
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aguas_frescas
> cool!!!


Yes buddy..enchiladas are great as well and also I love fajita with rice so much


----------



## hellospank25

alitezar said:


> And of course the beers u see are all Non-Alcoholic since the government does not allow any alcoholic drinks in Iran but people who drink smuggle it anyways and in Tehran parties that people drink alcohols and wines are always found


How does a non-alcoholic beer taste like?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I wonder the same... at least its tasty, like the other beers?


----------



## noonghandi

Vencedoresdesierto said:


> Thanks friend, I find it very interesting to see my country's traditions in Theran, and I hope you like Mexican food is very tasty and varied, in addition to spicy, and if I'm aware about the ban on alcoholic drinks. Thank you very much again and then I see you as beautiful actualizadocon more photos of your beautiful city.
> 
> 
> By the way, I hope you visit Mexico and a country that always greets you with a smile, and good people and hardworking:cheers:


I left Tehran 28 years ago and there was a Mexican restaurant there called Taco Tico. It was located next to Shahre Gheseh Cinema. I don't know whether this restaurant is still there or not.


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran city with Milad tower at night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/afshinrattansi/2382373423/


----------



## Oswald Quentin

_BPS_ said:


> Oswald, you just stole what I was going to put as my avatar.


:laugh:



christos-greece said:


> ^^ I think not only the guy, but also that white-blue bottle is also painted in the floor; that bottle to be real (not painted) looks weird from this angle


Yes. I feel quite the same.
The guy is painted for sure.
The bottle looks painted on the wall too.It's looks very skewed to be a real one.


----------



## alitezar

Oswald Quentin said:


> I've been reading this thread for a couple of months now.:cheers: (I joined recently though)
> 
> I have to say the city is breath taking and very tempting.Such a vibrant city.
> Hope i can visit one day.
> 
> And regarding the magazines, except the ads everything else looked good.
> The kids were so cute.Cheers on the post.


Thank you so much Oswald for visiting and your kind comment also welcome to the forums 



hellospank25 said:


> That's a trannie isn't it?


No, she is not.. the title is a bit misleading and her look I guess but she is the daughter of Mossadegh who was a famous Iranian Prime Minister during Shah's time



christos-greece said:


> And of course this photo, for once time again i must say that its great:


Thanks Chris, I really like this photo too, very cool and unique angle IMO 



_BPS_ said:


> I recently ate at a Persian restaurant, some type of pomegranate chicken. it was amazing! anyone know what its called, the dish?
> 
> 
> Is the guy on the right painted into the floor?
> 
> Oswald, you just stole what I was going to put as my avatar.


Hi BPS,

I think what you had was Fesenjan Stew, which tastes a bit sweet and is brownish color and is kind of a stew..right? If so I love that stew so much too

Also yes, that guy is painted on the floor


----------



## alitezar

Tehran from Milad Tower

by Almassi

Shahrake Gharb- A very rich area in west of Tehran..houses here start from almost $2 Million USD upwards but Northern Tehran has very rich and expensive areas too..




























A mosque










Wildlife Museum



















Central Tehran










Tehran's Plant and Flower Exhibition Place in Center- Goftegou Park's Amphitheater to the left


----------



## alitezar

by Almassi























































by Abdolrashidi










by Faramarz










by Hjafari


----------



## alitezar

Sony Ericsson's Motiolympics Event in Tehran Shopping Centers to promote their new phone with Motion Games

by DDMMYY and the website for the games


----------



## alitezar

by Mamooli

Eskan Residential Towers



















by Leo

The Shopping Center underneath Eskan Towers




























by Siamak


----------



## alitezar

by Siamak




























by Sonja










There are numerous pedestrian bridges on Tehran highways and major roads since lots of highways pass through the heart of the city so that way people can go to the other side easier










by Kynh



















Tajrish Bazar in Northern Tehran

by mamooli



















by Abdolrashidi


----------



## alitezar

by Abdolrashidi










Some people in Tehran have Kaskos as their pet..they also talk sometimes and r so cute 



















by Blakitan

You can find very cool and narrow apartments in Central Tehran










by Dehkhoda










by Dr. Tim










by Mehrdad










by Fly46










A village near Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Jaja



















by Karel



















by Leo

Tehran's Contemporary Art Museum














































by Mehr

Safaviyeh Shopping Center










by Leo

Inside of it


----------



## alitezar

by Mehr










Friday Market










by Leo










by Mehr










by Mehrdad










by Mohammad










by Mehr


----------



## alitezar

by Mehr










by Oameri










by Sangsari



















by Siamak










by Siavash

Aladdin Passage


----------



## alitezar

Duplicate


----------



## Oswald Quentin

alitezar said:


> Thank you so much Oswald for visiting and your kind comment also welcome to the forums


:cheers1:

By the looks of it, Tehran looks like a massive city yet has good road system and a lot of parks/recreation centres.
That is very impressive for a city of this scale.

Wat is approx population estimate?


----------



## _BPS_

alitezar said:


> Hi BPS,
> 
> I think what you had was Fesenjan Stew, which tastes a bit sweet and is brownish color and is kind of a stew..right? If so I love that stew so much too


Yes! That is the one.. it tastes sweet maybe from the pomegranate. it was amazing!

btw, do you live in Tehran? these aerial shots are very nice!


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Tehran from Milad Tower


Very nice aerial photos once again alitezar :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris..yes I think the photographer is great and he can zoom so clearly from a far distance 



Oswald Quentin said:


> :cheers1:
> 
> By the looks of it, Tehran looks like a massive city yet has good road system and a lot of parks/recreation centres.
> That is very impressive for a city of this scale.
> 
> Wat is approx population estimate?


Hi Oswald,

Yes Tehran has so many parks and recreational centres and the population of the city of Tehran is about 8 Million but metro Tehran is about 14 Million and it's a huge city especially from the East to West direction is very long


----------



## alitezar

_BPS_ said:


> Yes! That is the one.. it tastes sweet maybe from the pomegranate. it was amazing!
> 
> btw, do you live in Tehran? these aerial shots are very nice!


Yes, the sweet taste is from the pomegranate sauce... I myself live in T.O. not Tehran


----------



## Gordion

Great photos alitezer, thanks for showing us.


----------



## alitezar

Thanks so much Gordion for visiting


----------



## alitezar

Iran to stay green till freedom kay:

Mother Mary's statue in St. Mary Park in Central Tehran wrapped in green to support our freedom










Avenue of Artists in Central Tehran























































Warsaw street in Central Tehran but of course it is written in a Persian way not the english one :lol:


----------



## alitezar

maniei said:


> hi, my name is mani. Ive been visiting ssc for years now without being a member. I was too lazy to register.
> but today I just couldnt resist. I had to post.
> 
> there are these 3 pics that impressed me.
> 
> where are these places?
> does anybody have any info on them?
> has anybody here been there once?
> could the person maybe tell something about how it was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these places just look nice


Hi Maniel,

Welcome to SSC and thanks for your comment 

1. the first pic is Sheikh Bahaei square in Vanak area of Tehran..the area in the middle is the open air shopping center, which has nice stores and usually gets crowded at night and the entrances are on the sides of the square.

2. This is the Ministry of Foreign affairs in Central Tehran..a cool building designed same as ancient Persian Empire Palaces and resembles Persepolis palace design..

3. This is Berlan Alley (Kooche Berlan in Persian) near Tehran's Bazzar..a pedestrian only area filled with bazar style shops.


----------



## alitezar

Fall rain has started in Tehran..Tehran has complete 4 seasons and it rains alot in fall





































Azadi Monument 

By Ali


----------



## alitezar

by Ali

Around Tehran

In heart of mountains..Shemshak Ski Resort



















Beautiful Taleghan Lake




























Tange Vahshi in NW Tehran Mountain ranges


----------



## alitezar

by Ali










Golestan Palace














































Shopping for school stationary & Uniform in Tehran Bazar..in Iran schools started today..the first day of fall


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Interesting shots of Tehran house/ apartment entrance doors..in Iran each unit has its won buzzer and all of them have camera on them as well.. in Persian we call the buzzer....iphone (eye-phone) or Ef Ef

by Fleak


----------



## alitezar

by Fleak


----------



## alitezar

by Fleak


----------



## alitezar

by Ilkay


----------



## alitezar

by Junta

Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Junta
































































by abbdosf


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Symphony Orchestra




























Preparation for Tehran's 18th Annual Carpet Show


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's International





































by Junta



















Bunjee Jumpin in Tehran Mountains


----------



## Oswald Quentin

alitezar said:


> Interesting shots of Tehran house/ apartment entrance doors..in Iran each unit has its won buzzer and all of them have camera on them as well.. in Persian we call the buzzer....iphone or Ef Ef


That's very interesting to know.
It's quite amusing why u call it iphone though.

The mountains and lake look serene.:fiddle:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks, I think to be exact we mean eye-phone rather than the i-phone that is everywhere so I fixed the above post


----------



## Kenni

Impressive Tehran! Beautiful people too.


----------



## maniei

alitezar said:


> Hi Maniel,
> 
> Welcome to SSC and thanks for your comment
> 
> 1. the first pic is Sheikh Bahaei square in Vanak area of Tehran..the area in the middle is the open air shopping center, which has nice stores and usually gets crowded at night and the entrances are on the sides of the square.
> 
> 2. This is the Ministry of Foreign affairs in Central Tehran..a cool building designed same as ancient Persian Empire Palaces and resembles Persepolis palace design..
> 
> 3. This is Berlan Alley (Kooche Berlan in Persian) near Tehran's Bazzar..a pedestrian only area filled with bazar style shops.


thank you very much.

ssc is one of my favourite sites, and you alitezar are one of my favourite members here

iran needs more of these pedestrian only shopping areas. when you want to go shopping its just irritating to have cars driving along the street and you have the feeling that you are missing something in the shops on the other side of the street.
these rather close shopping streets are the best imo. in summer they also give some shadow
good to see that tehran bazar and the area around it, is slowly becoming a place to go. a real town center.

btw have they completed making the street infront of the grand bazar a pedestrian only area?

and the foreign ministry just looks great. I dont know how you could have designed a perspolis-like building better and more authentic than that


----------



## maniei

Oswald Quentin said:


> Welcome to SC Mani.:cheers1:
> Enjoy ur stay here.


thanks man


----------



## CorruptedSanity

alitezar said:


> by Liftmob


I know there are Iranian Christians but is she Christian or wearing the Cross to look cool? I know from a friend that there are some Irani girls who study in the UAE who are Muslim (by name only) and wear a cross to look cool.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, amazing photos once again alitezar


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 



Kenni said:


> Impressive Tehran! Beautiful people too.


Thank you so much


----------



## alitezar

maniei said:


> thank you very much.
> 
> ssc is one of my favourite sites, and you alitezar are one of my favourite members here
> 
> iran needs more of these pedestrian only shopping areas. when you want to go shopping its just irritating to have cars driving along the street and you have the feeling that you are missing something in the shops on the other side of the street.
> these rather close shopping streets are the best imo. in summer they also give some shadow
> good to see that tehran bazar and the area around it, is slowly becoming a place to go. a real town center.
> 
> btw have they completed making the street infront of the grand bazar a pedestrian only area?
> 
> and the foreign ministry just looks great. I dont know how you could have designed a perspolis-like building better and more authentic than that


Thank you so much Manie  ..have u lived in Iran too?
Yes, Tehran does not have many pedestrian only areas only Kooche Berlan and Sepah Salar Ave. are the only ones that I know of..most of the boutiques are on the streets. It'd be so nice to have them but I don't know why they don't build streets like that...



CorruptedSanity said:


> I know there are Iranian Christians but is she Christian or wearing the Cross to look cool? I know from a friend that there are some Irani girls who study in the UAE who are Muslim (by name only) and wear a cross to look cool.


I don't know since there are Armenian people living in Tehran too maybe she is chrsitian may be not..Yes and I know some Iranians wear the cross just because they like it but you should know that the government of Iran has forced the Islam religion to all people especially through their non sense dress code for women and most Iranians are tired of the Islam the government forces upon them and are so fed up with it..


----------



## alitezar

From Panoramio









































































Mt. Damavand..the highest point in Middle East...75 KM NW of Tehran and it is 5876 Meters high


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Morning Rush Hour at 7:30


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Traffic Control Center


----------



## alitezar

Here and there




























you can see Tehran's Domestic Airport to the top corner


----------



## alitezar

Contemporary Art Musuem


----------



## alitezar

18th Annual Carpet Expo














































Iran's National Gymnastic Team Practice


----------



## alitezar

Outdoor Cinema on weekends in khavaran Cultural Center


----------



## alitezar

by Darkcloud


----------



## alitezar

by Dark Cloud


----------



## alitezar

by Darkcloud





































Pardis Cinema


----------



## alitezar

by Darkcloud














































Playing Smokes with hookah (Ghelyoon in Persian) 





































by Valcana


----------



## Oswald Quentin

alitezar said:


> From Panoramio


Looks real big - like the aerial view of Sao Paulo.:cheers:



alitezar said:


> Tehran's Morning Rush Hour at 7:30


A city with 3.5 million vehicles.
So am not surprised to see such huge traffic snarls inspite of the effecient system.


And there seems to be pretty much a place for pretty much everything in Tehran.Parks,stadium,hang out places,theatres,shops.......:cheers:

And once again nice photos ali tezar.


----------



## corredor06

this city is interesting and the people are good looking.


----------



## Zoroaster

Nice pix Ali ,thanx :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Tehran's Morning Rush Hour at 7:30


Really traffic jam in most of those photos...


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes it is most of the times very busy traffics



Oswald Quentin said:


> Looks real big - like the aerial view of Sao Paulo.:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> A city with 3.5 million vehicles.
> So am not surprised to see such huge traffic snarls inspite of the effecient system.
> 
> 
> And there seems to be pretty much a place for pretty much everything in Tehran.Parks,stadium,hang out places,theatres,shops.......:cheers:
> 
> And once again nice photos ali tezar.


Thanks Oswald, yes Tehran has many cool spots to hang out but if we had a free country without all these stupid Islamic rules and regulation it'd be much better 



corredor06 said:


> this city is interesting and the people are good looking.


Thanks very much 



Zoroaster said:


> Nice pix Ali ,thanx :cheers:


You're welcome


----------



## Zoroaster




----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Mt. Damavand..the highest point in Middle East...75 KM NW of Tehran and it is 5876 Meters high


BTW, that mountain looks really awesome no doubt...


----------



## alitezar

by Michael Ansley

Another Sofreh Aghd & ceremony pix



















bride & groom soak their finger in a bowl of honey and put it in each other's mouth in order to have a sweet life


----------



## alitezar

Misc Iranian Wedding pix

by hee.ca



















by Stephanie Williams Photography- Soaking a finger in honey and eating it to have a sweet life



















by F8 Studio



















I found some pic from Tehran ones too but they are all the same in Iran or outside

Wedding Cars...in Iran they design them with flowers


----------



## alitezar

Some Persian Weddings Movie Clips to give you an idea of How Iranian weddings are and how they dance etc 











Knife Dance (Raghse Chaghoo)- a very major part of each Persian wedding right before cutting the cake the girls dance with the knife and they don't give it to the bride & groom to cut the cake unless they give them some money..not that they need the money it's just basically to show the groom that he has to pay the price to have the lovely bride I guess


----------



## alitezar

Now back to Tehran

by Vifiproductions


----------



## alitezar

by Vifiproductions










Roads to the East of Tehran leading to the city





































by Rain

East of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Vifiproductions

Roads around Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Vifiproductions


----------



## alitezar

by Vifiproductions


----------



## alitezar

by Kenta



















Subway


----------



## alitezar

A caricature of Tehrani ladies 

by Saghar Daeeri





































Inside Tehran's St. Sarkis Church



















by Mmarigonlu


----------



## alitezar

by Mmarigonlu


----------



## alitezar

Zoroaster said:


> Nice shots
> you are doing excellent job man :banana::cheers::banana:


Thanks so much Zoroaster 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really very nice photos alitezar


Thanks Chris 



eL yOrSh said:


> wow the carpets, very nice.:applause:


I like the carpets a lot too..thanks 



Oswald Quentin said:


> Understood.
> 
> btw is the word azadi persian?


Yes, as Libra said it mean freedom in Persian


----------



## Zoroaster

^^
You puting out different aspects of the city & life in it.Thank you.


----------



## Oswald Quentin

alitezar said:


> *Iranian Weddings*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> In this page I want to show you how Persian weddings are and what you'll see when u are invited to one
> 
> Overall Iranians are very loud and fun people in parties and to be honest their parties are so much fun with so much dance and woo woooo sounds :lol:
> Persian weddings are very similar to other types of weddings only the ceremony is different and brides always wear white dress like anywhere else
> 
> Sofreye Aghd is the table you see set up in front of the bride and groom in the following pictures and that's where the ceremony takes place.


Very Nice.They look totally different from the wedding that i've seen of Muslim people in the subcontinent.



alitezar said:


> Yes, as Libra said it mean freedom in Persian


I know it means freedom because it means the same in Hindi but just googled up - it's originally Persian and other Indian languages borrowed the usage.


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> *Iranian Weddings*
> In this page I want to show you how Persian weddings are and what you'll see when u are invited to one
> 
> Overall Iranians are very loud and fun people in parties and to be honest their parties are so much fun with so much dance and woo woooo sounds :lol:
> Persian weddings are very similar to other types of weddings only the ceremony is different and brides always wear white dress like anywhere else
> 
> Sofreye Aghd is the table you see set up in front of the bride and groom in the following pictures and that's where the ceremony takes place.
> 
> from Wikipedia:
> 
> There is a very elaborate floor spread set up for Aghd, including several kinds of food and decorations, this is called Sofre-ye-Aghd. A scarf or shawl made out of silk or any other fine fabric is held over the bride and bridegroom's head (who are sitting by the Sofreh) by various married female relatives of the bride. Two sugar cones made out of hardened sugar are used during the ceremony. These sugar cones are grinded together above the bride and bridegroom's head throughout the ceremony to shower them in sugar.
> 
> Items in the Sofreh Aghd include:
> 
> * The Seven Herbs: Khashkhash (poppy seeds), Berenj(kind of wild rice), Sabzi Khoshk (Angelica), Salt , Raziyaneh(Nigella seeds), Chaay (black tea) and Frankincense (Kondor).
> * The Seven Pastries: Noghl, Baklava, Tout, Noon-preneji, Noon Badoomi, Sohaan, Halvaa.
> * Mirror of Fate and two candelbras, symbols of light and fire. When the bride enters the room she has her veil covering her face. Once the bride sits beside the bridegroom she removes her veil and the first thing that the bridegroom sees in the mirror should be the reflection of his wife-to-be.
> * The Blessed Bread: A specially baked bread with calligraphy written on it.
> * Symbols of Fertility eggs, almonds, walnuts and hazelnuts.
> * The Heavenly Fruits: pomegranates, grapes, apples.
> * Persian Rose: A cup of rose-water and a rose extracted from the Gol-e-Mohammadi (Mohammadan flower). This is to perfume the air.
> * Shaakh-e-Nabat: A bowl made out of crystallized sugar. Also a cup of honey should be on the cloth.Immediately after the couple is married they each should dip one pinky finger in the cup of honey and feed it to the other one.
> * Espand: A brazier holding burning coals sprinkled with wild rue, a popular incense. Wild rue is used in many ceremonies, rituals and purification rites. It is believed to keep the evil eye away.
> * Coins: A bowl of gold coins representing wealth and prosperity (in modern-day weddings, normal coins are even used)
> * The Sacred Text is placed on the centre of the cloth. For Christian couples, it would be the Bible,for Zorastians Avesta, for Muslims Qur'an, for Jews the Torah. Some families also add a poetry book such as Hafez Divan or Rumi Divan.
> * Prayer Carpet: "Jaa-Namaaz" spread open in the Aghd-cloth to remind the couple of importance of ritual prayer(Salat), the prayer carpet also includes a small cube of clay with prayers written on it (Mohr) and a rosary (Tasbih). Non-muslim families may or may not omit the prayer kit.
> 
> All these pix and videos are from Iranian couples and most of the ones I found are from outside of Iran and I don' post pix of the ones in Iran since they're more private and not much on the web.


Really interesting article about Iranian Weddings, many thanks alitezar :cheers:


----------



## purenyork123

Yea, iranian and middle eastern weddings are similar to modern day european jewish/christian weddings...while muslim weddings from pakistan, unless they follow just pashtun or baloch traditions, are so different and are similar to indian mixed with m.eastern cultures wedding with all the colors and whatever

BUT SUCH A BEAUTIFUL CITY/PEOPLE...looks so developed. during the protests, me and all my friends in dorm watching cnn were like omg its so developed n hot


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris 



Oswald Quentin said:


> Very Nice.They look totally different from the wedding that i've seen of Muslim people in the subcontinent.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it means freedom because it means the same in Hindi but just googled up - it's originally Persian and other Indian languages borrowed the usage.


Thank you and that's very cool that it means the same in Indian 



Zoroaster said:


> ^^
> You puting out different aspects of the city & life in it.Thank you.


Khahesh mikonam..merci az aksha va inke comment mizari


----------



## franpunk

nice


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



purenyork123 said:


> Yea, iranian and middle eastern weddings are similar to modern day european jewish/christian weddings...while muslim weddings from pakistan, unless they follow just pashtun or baloch traditions, are so different and are similar to indian mixed with m.eastern cultures wedding with all the colors and whatever
> 
> BUT SUCH A BEAUTIFUL CITY/PEOPLE...looks so developed. during the protests, me and all my friends in dorm watching cnn were like omg its so developed n hot


Thanks..yes Central Asian weddings like Pakistan, India are very unique and nice


----------



## LoveCPH

No scarfs at the wedding! Oh no!


----------



## Buraimi999

Broke out fine 


I have a question 

Can I see snow in summer in Iran ((Can I touch the snow in the Tojal and Dizin in the summer months especially during the month of 7 or 8 

Is there any hotels in the Almttqp 

I think I heard that there is a hotel called Hôtel Dizin


----------



## Buraimi999

Another question 


For the Azeri in Iran, I prepare them for more than 25 million in Iran and that Tehran only 60% of Azeri origin 

But question No. What is the difference between the Azeri language in Iran and Azerbaijan and the Turkish language in Turkey 


For example, you can Azeri Iranians to travel to Turkey without the need for an interpreter Turk??? Is it vice versa


----------



## alitezar

isakres said:


> Long time no see Ali!, nice updating pics dude....congrats man, one of the best threads in SSC


Hi buddy,

How are you..it's so great to hear from you again...I hope that you are doing great also thanks so much for your kind comment and visiting..keep in touch dude 



christos-greece said:


> Well thanks but i asked the exhibits (statues and the rest) like in the photo below, how old they are. Examble this statue how old it is?


lol, sorry Chris. I misunderstood...actually to be honest I know it's embarrassing but even though I lived in Tehran for many years but I never went to the National Museum nor The historic corner in central Tehran and many other places..you know sometimes when you live somewhere you are not as passionate about discovering different areas of your city like a tourist does....and I will for sure go there next time I go there....as for me I was living in Northern Tehran when I was in Tehran and there is so much to do and places to got there that I rarely got to go to Central Tehran area....but for sure I'll explore it more when I go there 

But the items in the Museum are very old some of them and date back to ear of Persian Empire about 2600 years ago and more




Buraimi999 said:


> Broke out fine
> 
> 
> I have a question
> 
> Can I see snow in summer in Iran ((Can I touch the snow in the Tojal and Dizin in the summer months especially during the month of 7 or 8
> 
> Is there any hotels in the Almttqp
> 
> I think I heard that there is a hotel called Hôtel Dizin


Hi,

In Tehran you can see snow in Tehran mountains up until May but in summer time they all melt also everywhere else in Iran too...but Tehran has 3 fine ski resorts Called Tochal, Shemshak and Dizin that are so much fun in winter and they are also the ski resorts with the highest altitude in the world...

Yes there is a Hotel Dizin in Dizin resort



Buraimi999 said:


> Another question
> 
> 
> For the Azeri in Iran, I prepare them for more than 25 million in Iran and that Tehran only 60% of Azeri origin
> 
> But question No. What is the difference between the Azeri language in Iran and Azerbaijan and the Turkish language in Turkey
> 
> 
> For example, you can Azeri Iranians to travel to Turkey without the need for an interpreter Turk??? Is it vice versa


Azeri language in Iran is closer to the Zaeri in Azerbaijan and not close to Turkish even it's different from the ones in Azerbaijan because of having many Persian words mixed with it but it's closer to the one in Azerbaijan..

Also out of Tehran's 14 Million Population 4 Million are originally Azeri

Water and Fire Garden


----------



## alitezar

Sandozi Statue Musuem in Tehran





































Exhibition in Tehran's Contemporary Art Museum


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Martin
































































by Payam


----------



## alitezar

The 4th day of Digital Media Expo


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Shooting a Film in Tehran
































































Actors and Actresses News press


----------



## alitezar

A day in Azadi Football Stadium....Iranians are crazy for soccer...in Persian we call it football though 
































































by Kavak










by Fariba

Tehran Mountain Trails





































by Christian










by Filip


----------



## alitezar

by hel_Kong
































































An old Church in Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by hel_kong


















































































by Rik





































Such a cute and funny cat :lol:


----------



## alitezar

Saei Park

Posted by Shapoor


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/sets/72157610662464275/with/3939716547/[/CENTER]


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Shapoor


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Shapoor

Tehran Bazaar










Urban art in Tehran - This was done on a construction site near the City Theatre









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3963120509/​


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> lol, sorry Chris. I misunderstood...actually to be honest I know it's embarrassing but even though I lived in Tehran for many years but I never went to the National Museum nor The historic corner in central Tehran and many other places..you know sometimes when you live somewhere you are not as passionate about discovering different areas of your city like a tourist does....and I will for sure go there next time I go there....as for me I was living in Northern Tehran when I was in Tehran and there is so much to do and places to got there that I rarely got to go to Central Tehran area....but for sure I'll explore it more when I go there


That's O.K. alitezar, dont worry... i will in the future, btw very nice new photos


----------



## alitezar

^^ thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Saei park looks really awesome :cheers: its located in the center or in suburbs of Tehran?


----------



## alitezar

Thanks 

It's located close to the Central Tehran area..right in the heart of the city...


----------



## abdeka

Incredible city, great pic's as usual alitezar. :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

by Parisa




























by Gilson





































by Cristina


----------



## alitezar

by Laimonas

on a domestic flight














































by Cristina










A Persian couple










by Pedram










by Reza


----------



## alitezar

A play in the city theater




























Bahman Cultural Center's small astronomy info center





































The photographer himself


----------



## alitezar

by Kamran


----------



## alitezar

by kamran


















































































by Vencama

lol, this tourist couple are trying to take pix of the Iranian ladies but most Iranians are so friendly to foreign tourists that they would not mind taking a pic with you..


----------



## alitezar

by Kamran


----------



## alitezar

by Kamran


----------



## alitezar

by Kamran




























by Koo










by Kamran


----------



## alitezar

by gdog

Some dry Persian sweets










by Mohammad










by Ju et Henry










by Kamran


----------



## alitezar

by kamran














































by kambiz










by Kamran

So cute


----------



## alitezar

by Kamran


----------



## alitezar

by kamran


----------



## alitezar

by Kamran


----------



## christos-greece

The view of the mountains above Tehran city is really gorgeous; very nice pics btw


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome 
What is the name of that square in this photo?


>


----------



## alitezar

^^ That is Vali Asr Square in Central Tehran, which is a very important square in the central


----------



## soulsoul

By looking at photos of this thread Im impressed of the numbers of remaken noses on women in Iran, are they ashamed of their persian noses ? Its become boring looking to these unnatural women who you feel in the photos are in a beauty contest. And they look at the camera like a shakira lol


----------



## master-mata

Iranians are very alike fisically to us, people from Guadalajara. I have an iranian uncle and have some iranian friends that came to the city and though the same, we look very similar to each other; wich is a complimment due we are infamus in this country for our good look.

Cheers Alitezar and keep showing the world the beatiful Tehran.


----------



## Hecalex

Great pack of images!!! 

Tehran is awesome, with all the avenues, the beautiful buildings and the lifestyle, makes that a foreign fall in love with the city!!

Thanks alitezar!!


----------



## alitezar

arashmordad said:


> Tehran in the autumn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics by Ramin:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rshoraka/


Merci Arash baraye axha


----------



## alitezar

by Ei Len










by Thomas



















by Rambod

Darband area- a great place at night time gets packed


----------



## alitezar

by Rambod


----------



## alitezar

by Rambod


----------



## alitezar

by Rambod


----------



## alitezar

by M




























One of the yummiest and coolest expos in Tehran--Food Products and Sweets Expo


----------



## alitezar

Iranian Baguette breads are heavenly tasty and so great for breakfast...stores through out Tehran carry them as well as confectioneries
































































Dried fruits are so popular in Iran


----------



## alitezar

by Susan




























by Mans


----------



## alitezar

by Pedram










Cleaning of Azadi Tower is half done and is still underway





































The observation deck on top


----------



## skyscraperian

Interesting city.


----------



## alitezar

LalehZar Street- This was Tehran's Disco and Club District filled with night clubs, lounges, Cinemas, theaters etc before the Islamic revolution and shortly after the revolution the government closed down all the night clubs and they took very poor care of the old buildings and they all look so rotten now this street is filled with stores that sell Chandeliers, lamps etc. Such a shame..many older Tehrani people had so many cool memories here. Shame on our government 














































Some Persian celebrity news conference


----------



## alitezar

Barg Cultural Center- one of the most beautiful cultural centers in Tehran getting ready for Metal Statue Sculpting Exhibit with some artists working on their work









































































Annual Posters Exhibit


----------



## alitezar

Out of 178 countires Iran ranked 175th for freedom of speech and media such as T.V., newspaper. As some of you may have seen this means that if you protest in anyway against the government you'll be killed and if you print an article against the government in the newspaper or magazine they'll be shutdown and can't print anymore. This week the annual News and Media Expo kicked of in Tehran and below are its pix


----------



## alitezar

by F
































































by Joao

Iranian Magazines










Public Buses in Tehran are separated to 2 section for Men and women section. Men seat and enter from the front and the back half of the bus is for ladies



















Also the first and last Wagons of subway are for ladies and the ones in middle are mixed men and women



















the 2nd day of street theater outside the city theater









































skyscraperian said:


> Interesting city.


Thank you


----------



## christos-greece

In photos by Rambod, the Darband area its really very nice  thanks alitezar


----------



## Tyrone

*Can Iranians drink beer?*

I thought alcoholic drinks are not allowed in muslim countries ...









Great pics, Tehran is a magnificent city


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^Thanks, those beers are non-alcoholic


----------



## D K

When looking at these pictures we have the clear feeling that Iran is a country of great culture and inheritant of a great civilization.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/2470379323/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris for the pic 



D K said:


> When looking at these pictures we have the clear feeling that Iran is a country of great culture and inheritant of a great civilization.


Thank you 


Posted by Shapoor



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mohammad_hz/with/4035782820/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/farzadim/4041956161/sizes/l/​


----------



## alitezar

Campaigns for H1N1 awareness in Tehran
































































So cutee 

by Salehyar

Fall in Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

It rains a lot in fall in Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## VelesHomais

Impressive


----------



## alitezar

by Salehyar










by Behi










by Martisak











Motors are a big part of Central Tehran because of very heavy traffics in Central Tehran a lot of people get motors as taxi since they cabn cut through traffic also near Tehran's Bazzar they are used for delivery of goods nearby...it's so loud and noisy in Central area because of all these motors..but it's interesting at the same time.


----------



## alitezar

by Wong



















Persian Handcrafts





































by Mohammad


----------



## alitezar

Metal Statues Exhibit




























Wood carved Paintings...all these paintings are actually woods and they are carved in form of painting..this is one of Iran's Wood Carving art, which is amazing




























A theater play


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Cinema Museum
































































A street in Central- South area


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Historic Corner in Central area

by Therue










by Unforgiven

Ceramics Museum










by Erwin










by Adam

Iran's National Museum


----------



## alitezar

by Adam
































































from Picasa


----------



## alitezar

by Adam


----------



## alitezar

by Adam























































by Iopi










by Jipop










by Dariush


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> As Libra said in the previous post that park is Tehran's city park and the most popular parks in Tehran are Mellat, Jamshidiyeh, Niavaran, Mellat and Laleh but Tehran has so many parks it depends where people live they mostly go to their neighborhood park but Mellat Park is the most popular one in the whole city


Many thanks for the info alitezar (and Libra) :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're very welcome Chris  Also thanks for the pix.



VelesHomais said:


> Impressive


Thank you


----------



## noonghandi

I remember when Park e Farrah (Laleh) housed the Russian Circus, Luna Park, Contemporary Art Musium, Carpet Museum, gardens, bicycle riding paths, and much more. And the maintenance people would not let anyone walk on the lawn.


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> You're very welcome Chris  Also thanks for the pix


Weclome to you alitezar... if i found another great photo or photos i will post them here... :cheers:


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## Tourniquet

Amazing city... by the way, tehran eas the first city I saw pics on skyscrapercity.


----------



## christos-greece

This is a really great photo by @TEHR_IR, the white mountain looks awesome


>


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Express buses usually has few stops... if an normal bus in the same line has 50 stops, express buses has 15-20 max. stops


----------



## persian cat

> In Tehran buses women and men sections are separated, in BRT women seat in the front and men in the back


chand dafe dige mikhai ino begi? :bash:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Baraye inke hame hoselashoon nemishe hameye safheharo negah konan va bekhunan..tazeh badesham hala to chera hers mikhori? mage to zahmat mikeshi description minevisi va aksha ro post mikoni.. Aslan comment nazaran bazi az Iraniha inja kheily behtareh, hamash ghor mizanan va por roo bazi va asabe mano khord mikonan va majbooram az Mod bekham ke hey commentaye maskharashoono bardareh.



footiran said:


> thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> is it like express bus with no stops on its route?
> btw these new buses are nice


Yes, as Chris said they have stops only on major squares and roads



abdeka said:


> Tehran looks very nice. Cool pic's alitezar. :cheers:


Thank you Abdeka 



Ronald34 said:


> Long live the homeland of cyrus the great! long live the persian culture and heritage. long live zarathustra our great philosopher, long live all brave persians from history!


Yes, thanks, ditto 



TEHR_IR said:


>


Che aksaye gashangi Merci Tehr-IR az komaket. u r the best


----------



## alitezar

Interesting Article and I can say it's true 

*5 Friendliest Nations On Planet Earth*

Iran #4:

http://opentravel.com/blogs/5-friendliest-nations-on-planet-earth/


----------



## christos-greece

Always amazing Tehran (day or night):


>


----------



## Aan

speaking about hopsitality I've just read few days ago this travelblog from Iran and can't wait until I finally visit Iran, it's planned on the end of my trip, but it's probably the most interesting country to visit from whole Asia

http://www.travelblog.org/Middle-East/blog-450156.html


----------



## TEHR_IR

Thank you Ali 
it's my biggest pleasure to help you and make this thread so good as it can mate! 
you are doing a great job! keep it up like you always do!
and for DingoBingo this is a forum! ok??? you can put here wathever you want!
you don't have the right to say wath he must do and not do!
he made this thread and maked it huge! not you!
he is doing a great job! and if you don't like it....good for YOU!
have some respect!


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice images above TEHR_IR


----------



## Metsada

alitezar said:


> Interesting Article and I can say it's true
> 
> *5 Friendliest Nations On Planet Earth*
> 
> Iran #4:
> 
> http://opentravel.com/blogs/5-friendliest-nations-on-planet-earth/


I was looking at the list and Canada, Australia and Ireland are ahead of Iran, which of course is nonsense. No way :lol:


----------



## alitezar

^^ I can't comment since I haven't been to Ireland or Australia but Canadians are very nice but Iranians are much nicer to foreign tourists that they invite them over to their place for tea, lunch etc even without knowing them



Aan said:


> speaking about hopsitality I've just read few days ago this travelblog from Iran and can't wait until I finally visit Iran, it's planned on the end of my trip, but it's probably the most interesting country to visit from whole Asia
> 
> http://www.travelblog.org/Middle-East/blog-450156.html


Yes, the article sounds interesting I hope u'll have a great time. Keep us posted 



TEHR_IR said:


> Thank you Ali
> it's my biggest pleasure to help you and make this thread so good as it can mate!
> you are doing a great job! keep it up like you always do!


Thank you Tehr-Ir 

by Kamshots










by Uzma

Iranian beef & Chicken Kabob










CoCo- An Italian Restaurant- Tehran has various Italian restaurants and one of my most favorite ones is called Napoli but I think they relocated somewhere else




























Taj Mahal- a famous Indian restaurant


----------



## alitezar

by Uzma

Inside an office meeting room


----------



## alitezar

Dragon Boat Contest in Tehran's Azadi Stadium lake


----------



## alitezar

Debenham's Store in Tehran

by DDMMYY










by bernard

A Traditional restaurant


----------



## abdeka

DingoBingo, you are in full western propaganda. Iran is indeed the most respectable country, so respect Iranians and delete these these pic's.


----------



## DingoBingo

^^ I'm iranian myself my algerian friend. Alitezar said himself that he's not afraid of showing the sad truths of Iran, so I don't think he would mind these pics


----------



## Taller Better

DingoBingo said:


> ^^ I'm iranian myself my algerian friend. Alitezar said himself that he's not afraid of showing the sad truths of Iran, so I don't think he would mind these pics


Wrong Dingo. This is NOT your thread. You have been warned several times about interfering in it. *MAKE. YOUR. OWN. THREAD.*, so that you can put whatever you want in it, and leave this one alone. Thank you!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice photos alitezar


----------



## Aan

alitezar said:


> by Uzma
> 
> Iranian beef & Chicken Kabob


Could you please post more photos of iranian food? What's that red on upper side, grilled tomatoes and that white thing in upper and bottom? That meat, especially chicken looks delicious.


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^thank you, it really is, that white is garlic youghurt


----------



## alitezar

Aan said:


> Could you please post more photos of iranian food? What's that red on upper side, grilled tomatoes and that white thing in upper and bottom? That meat, especially chicken looks delicious.


Hi Aan,

To see pix of Iranian Cuisine check out pages 82-83..I have a legend in the first page.



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Amazing, very nice photos alitezar


Thanks Chris


----------



## Metsada

DingoBingo said:


> ^^ I'm iranian myself my algerian friend. Alitezar said himself that he's not afraid of showing the sad truths of Iran, so I don't think he would mind these pics


Do you ever see westerners and others showing their "bad" side? No, they always claim how great and awesome they are. Stop being a bootlicker my dear friend.


----------



## hellospank25

I have just started to upload this beautiful iranian movie called "the hidden half" from dvd to youtube as it's very rare and hard to find given that it was banned when it came out and the producer was sentenced to death (she has been acquitted since then)

anyway here is the first part


----------



## Aan

alitezar said:


> Hi Aan,
> 
> To see pix of Iranian Cuisine check out pages 82-83..I have a legend in the first page.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris


I have different number of posts per page, so I found nothing on page 82-83, better would be give me exact URl of post or date of post, thanks


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Thanks Chris


Weclome and thanks @alitezar


----------



## alitezar

Aan said:


> I have different number of posts per page, so I found nothing on page 82-83, better would be give me exact URl of post or date of post, thanks


this is the URl for page 82 I hope this helps:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718&page=82

Otherwise check out the Iranian Cuisine thread in Iran Forum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589437



hellospank25 said:


> I have just started to upload this beautiful iranian movie called "the hidden half" from dvd to youtube as it's very rare and hard to find given that it was banned when it came out and the producer was sentenced to death (she has been acquitted since then)
> 
> anyway here is the first part


Thank you for sharing I hadn't seen it and I'll go and check it out


----------



## alitezar

Metsada said:


> Do you ever see westerners and others showing their "bad" side? No, they always claim how great and awesome they are. Stop being a bootlicker my dear friend.


Exactly Metsada and the thing is most of my pictures are from other parts of Tehran than the rich parts honestly Tehran is not a poor city at all. The southern part of the city and southern suburbs are poor but that's a very small area compared to the rest of the city and I try to show pix of all areas even fashion police etc in other pages.


----------



## alitezar

Yayyy Azadi Tower is finally clean :banana:

by grzehhum










Very cool pano of Tehran- Check out the original size pic on the flickr link

by Tikkesang- Posted by Shapoor









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tikkesang/4126865005/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tikkesang/4120963241/​
A rainy day in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

This week about 11,000 Tehrani ladies went for the hike for ladies day of Hike in Tochal Mountain Trail


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Arshams


----------



## alitezar

Resaneh Cultural Center


----------



## alitezar

by Hamid










by Mehrdad

A Village in Tehran mountains










By Tehran group in facebook










by Ronald



















by Ahwini










by Ronald

A group of tourists visiting Saad Abad Palace


----------



## alitezar

by Valadas

A Shisha Cafe in Central Tehran










All sorts of pot sizes in Tehran Bazarr :lol:










Old Subway Trains- most of Tehran metro carts are new but once in a while you get an old one


----------



## persian-nationalist

EDIT


----------



## persian-nationalist

edit


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice, amazing pics once again, well done guys


----------



## persian-nationalist

You are welcome christos.
I am also a big fan of greece and its people.What a rich history and culture!
So much similarity between us.I will definitely visit your country in the future.


----------



## footiran

thanks christos for the express thing 

anyways my friend(best) took some pics while he was in Sarkhe Hesaar in Norouz 88

it seems Sarkhe Hesaar is located in east of tehran and it has a great nature

after u pass Sarkhe Hesaar woods u reach a hill that has a great view of tehran

this is the pic


Unlike northern mountains , sarkhe hesaar has smaller mountains, they are like hills

this is the view of northern snow caped mountains from sarkhe hesaar, this view is awesome, isnt it?





behind this hill if u look from east to west(west side of the hills) u can see a long range of mountains. in spring these hills turn green and with the fresh smell of green grass and wild flowers they can create a magnificent feeling 









this area has a mountainous and cold climate










All in all from Tehranpars Falake Aval if u walk it takes u a few minuets to reach the first gate of sarkhe hesaar and 10 mins with car to reach this hill. it shows how close is this nature to the city


hope u guys enjoy them


----------



## yianni

**



persian-nationalist said:


> You are welcome christos.
> I am also a big fan of greece and its people.What a rich history and culture!
> So much similarity between us.I will definitely visit your country in the future.


we are indeed very very similiar in many ways


----------



## Redalinho




----------



## octopusop




----------



## persian-nationalist

VERY nice guys!
could you please upload some pics of tehran to shomal road?
and also more from urban life.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing photo of Milad tower with Tehran in background


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Chris also thanks to Footiran, Redalinho & Ocotpus for the pix 

by Gerard


----------



## alitezar

by Gerard





































My most famous Persian handcraft


----------



## alitezar

Musical fountain in Mellat Pakr


----------



## alitezar

Here and there


----------



## alitezar

by Mitra




























by Iranianrise










by Gerard


----------



## alitezar

Longest street painting in the world for 5 KM in Tehran pix from last year


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Elecomp one of the most popular expos in Tehran this week filled with cool media and techie stuff 




























the biggest LCD T.V. in the world 108"




























by Ninara




























Darakeh a lovely mountain trail and area in NW of Tehran














































by Cjb


----------



## alitezar

A concert in Tehran Last week
































































Fall in beautiful Mellat Park























































by Hossein


----------



## abdeka

Teheran has a very dynamic cultural life. :cheers:


----------



## memoqro

Nice pictures and nice city..so much culture, is awesome :colgate:


----------



## noonghandi

Alitezar, nothing has made me more homesick than this thread. I left Iran in 1982 and never have been back. But now I am homesick and want to go back even if it is a short visit.


----------



## persian-nationalist

I know how do you feel noonghandi jan! i left IRAN in 2004 and i am homesick as hell!!
I wish we could come back forever.
BTW alitezar jan! have you got any pics from Tehran to north roads?I am sure you know what do i mean.Thank you dadashi!!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ Why don't you go back then?


----------



## persian-nationalist

^^Life is hard brother!financial and political situations up there are unbearable,but regardless of that i will comeback one day eventually.I am sick of these unfriendly faces in the west.
Khosha an rooz ke parvaz konam ta bare doost.


----------



## christos-greece

Another aerial view of Tehran city:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ensiematthias/2177477478/


----------



## persian-nationalist

Thank you christos,very nice panoramic view.excellent indeed.


----------



## persian-nationalist

edit


----------



## AAL

persian-nationalist said:


> panoramic view


Wow! :cheers:


----------



## persian-nationalist




----------



## christos-greece

persian-nationalist said:


> Thank you christos,very nice panoramic view.excellent indeed.


Welcome persian...


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, thank you Chris for the pic 



abdeka said:


> Teheran has a very dynamic cultural life. :cheers:


Thanks so much Abdeka 



memoqro said:


> Nice pictures and nice city..so much culture, is awesome :colgate:


Thanks for the comment and visiting 



noonghandi said:


> Alitezar, nothing has made me more homesick than this thread.


Are manam khodam delam tang mishe 




Tehran's Grand Bazzar in the south looks like a ghetto but it's so much fun to hang out and it's a crazy ambiance :lol:

by Tal


----------



## alitezar

by Tal


----------



## alitezar

by Tal



















by Teja


----------



## alitezar

by Treja

Surrounding streets of the Bazar




























by Tal










by Treja


----------



## alitezar

By Treja

Lovely Persian food at home- In Iran people eat food with Spoon and fork because of the fact that eat rice so it's easier










a traditional restaurant




























Iranians love chandeliers..in all homes there is a chandelier but of course different sizes


----------



## alitezar

View of Tehran from Sharif University Campus..a very good univeristy in West of Tehran

by K1B










by Behtam

Fall in a quiet neighborhood in Tehran






































Tochal Ski Resort, which is now open


----------



## persian-nationalist

Thank alitezar for nice update.tochal is really rockin!


----------



## alitezar

persian-nationalist said:


> Thank alitezar for nice update.tochal is really rockin!


You're welcome and yes I love Tochal too


----------



## noonghandi

*for all the Greeks that visit this thread*

Iranians dancing to Greek music on ITN TV(Iranian Television Network), here in the US.


----------



## persian-nationalist

hasa_saray said:


> I'm Iranian. Would like to tell my friend why do people cheat the week! Only 5% of these photos are real!! It rich areas of the city .95% of people have seen these photos. I do not have money to go to these areas !!!!!!!!!!. Tehran is a city of gray.


Dont upset yourself guys.He/she is either stupid or just came to discredit alitezar works. with this type of grammar i guess you are the stupid one with IQ level of a goat. 
As you can see there is a lot of pics from urban life and Southern parts of city.
Definitely the right time for investing in new pair of glasses for you!!!
can you afford?


----------



## persian-nationalist

I am sure greek friends like this video


----------



## persian-nationalist

edit


----------



## Mussoda

I saw nice autumn pics on several pages,, 
actually unexpected,, for me..

how long is autumn going there generally ? 



alitezar said:


>


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi buddy,

Tehran is very strict with seasons meaning it follows seasons very accurately so to say each season lasts 3 months in Tehran and so is fall and winter but winter sometimes stretches in the first month of spring too but others really follow the seasonal change 



noonghandi said:


> Iranians dancing to Greek music on ITN TV(Iranian Television Network), here in the US.


Wow what a lovely music clip..such a nice dance song..I loved it. Sounds so much like dance Persian music. I'd appreciate it if some of our Greek friends could PM me some dance Greek songs link on youtube. I loved it


----------



## alitezar

persian-nationalist said:


> I love these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAAND this!!:


Me too, I love these shots. Thank you Persian


----------



## Persiancat

alitezar said:


> by Ayyoob


So colorful! I love this!!! :O


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, it seems to be such a peaceful place and a nice get away from hectic and busy Tehran life..



Ronald34 said:


> amazing photos from a lovely country.


Thank you so much


----------



## alitezar

Since Iran is the only country that the dress code is forced on all women by the government I thought I'd share this clip with you all. After the Islamic revolution in Iran the evil Islamic regime set so many restrictions for people and specially on women, such as the forced veil and many other restrictions, shutting down all Tehran night clubs, bars and basically destroying the social life of all people contrary to their false promises that people fell for. Anyways this is the clip that shows women protesting against the newly implemented dress code and in 1981 the dress code became mandatory and all women were forced to wear scarves and Manto (overcoats) regardless of if they believed in it or not. 

*
March 8, 1979 Iranian Women March Against Hijab (Veil) and Islamic Laws*






Anyways now back to the city

Pix from Tehran Metro website

Various Tehran metro stations


----------



## alitezar

From the Tehran metro site


----------



## alitezar

A concert in Milad Tower's Complex Concert Hall


----------



## alitezar

by Netadmin



















by Younes










Photo exhibit in Artists House


----------



## alitezar

by Alireza










by Michael


----------



## alitezar

by Barbara










From the Tehran24 Blog

Tehran, Every where you can find! , All seasons

“Gol Koochik” is the most kind of street soccer in Iran which means “small goal”. The goal is ca. 100×60cm and the ball is plastic light-weighted. This is the kind of soccer most Iranians enjoy playing, and you can see them playing almost every where around the country. Great dribbling skills are needed and players need to learn to maneuver the ball quickly.


----------



## alitezar

From the Tehran24 Blog

Darband Hiking Trail

Tehran, Darband, 2009/12/11

From Tajrish Square in northern Tehran, go to Darband St. and follow it uphill (north) until the end of the street at Sarband Squre at the base of a cliff 5900 ft (1800 m). Go up the stairs at the end of the street to reach the trail.A chair lift is also available for those not interested in hiking. The trail goes through a “village” known as Pase Ghale and follows a tree-lined stream at the bottom of Darband Valley where there is an overabundance of vendors and streamside cafes. This is the most crowded part of the trail where the more casual hikers aggregate. At around 8000 ft (2400 m), you will reach a steep rocky area. Steel ladders and cables installed in the rock will help you negotiate the more difficult cliffs. The stream has created quite a few waterfalls in this area which is known as Abshar Dogholoo (Twin Falls). Struggle up the cliffs for the next 1000 ft (300 m) until they suddenly disappear at around 8850 ft (2700 m). Another 150 ft (50 m) up a little hill and you reach the Shir Pala shelter. There are a number of cafes in the area. Treat yourself to a cool drink because after this, there will be no more cafes. Most people hike only to Shir Pala so you may finally be able to find peace and quiet from here on. The trail then heads west away from the stream and the trees going up a hill that will get you to the top of a ridge at 9700 ft (2950 m). You are now half way there. Turn north and follow the ridge up a steep slope all the way to the summit. You may encounter occasional small bands of cliffs that are not difficult to pass. At around 11420 ft (3480 m) you will find a shelter known as Siah Sang or Amiri which was built in the early 1990s in memory of a climber who died of exposure at that site. A small shelter can also be found on the summit.
Unfortunately, the view from the summit may be severely limited depending on the amount of city smog. On a clear day, to the south, you can see the vast metropolis of Tehran with the desert plains in the horizon. To the north, there is an endless sea of high peaks. Like a true monarch, Mt. Damavand rises far above the rest of the mountains.


----------



## alitezar

View of Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## Gzdvtz

Wow, Tehran metro is pristine clean, I wish I could say the same about the metro in my city. Great shots!


----------



## footiran

persian cat flying over tehran, this pic is kinda old









i wanted to post this pic in aviation forum but since it has a aerial view of Tehran i decided to post it here, if u dont mind alitezar jan


----------



## alitezar

^^ that's ok...the shot is kind of scary and reminds me of Iran-Iraq war but captures Tehran...so that's nice 



Gzdvtz said:


> Wow, Tehran metro is pristine clean, I wish I could say the same about the metro in my city. Great shots!


Thank you so much for the comment and visiting


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos as well 


> persian cat flying over tehran, this pic is kinda old


In that airplane, who of those 2 people is persian cat?


----------



## abdeka

MiG 29 ?



footiran said:


> persian cat flying over tehran, this pic is kinda old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted to post this pic in aviation forum but since it has a aerial view of Tehran i decided to post it here, if u dont mind alitezar jan


----------



## footiran

alitezar said:


> ^^ that's ok...the shot is kind of scary and reminds me of Iran-Iraq war but captures Tehran...so that's nice


thanks 
those days were terrifying, but if it wasnt for our brave pilots and these planes securing our air borders it would be much worse



christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos as well
> 
> In that airplane, who of those 2 people is persian cat?


thanks christos and persian cat is the iranian nickname for this plane 
Its official name is tomcat which is american
here is the logo of it











abdeka said:


> MiG 29 ?


no F-14 tomcat


----------



## persian-nationalist

These darband pix are more than excellent.
And yes,in those dark days when sadam attacked iran and half of the world was backing that lizard eater,our pilots were defending our sky like an eagle.DOROOD bar hameye anha.


----------



## CrazyForID

wow. iranian women are so pretty. even they've to wear muslim's cloth, iranian women still stylish.


----------



## christos-greece

> thanks christos and persian cat is the iranian nickname for this plane


Oups! OK then, thanks for the info, footiran


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## alitezar

Thanks Tehr-IR for the nice pix 



CrazyForID said:


> wow. iranian women are so pretty. even they've to wear muslim's cloth, iranian women still stylish.


Thank you 




FrancoAris said:


>


Thank you so much for the pix. This is one of the cutest cats I've ever seen 



persian-nationalist said:


> These darband pix are more than excellent.


Yes I love them too


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos, and especially those with snow  and of course:


>


Cute cat  she/he is really cold because of the snow, btw


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris and I think this cat is so fluffy and fuzzy that she/he would not feel the cold that much


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Maybe, but look at her/his eyes and nose...


----------



## alitezar

^^ aw shoot maybe yes...poor cat

by Todd


----------



## alitezar

by Todd



















Cooking Kabobs on rooftop 




























by Jadijadi










by Kamshots


----------



## alitezar

Iranians are huge fans of Baguette breads after traditional Persian breads and this is an exhibit of baking baguettes. In Tehran you can find amazing Baguete breads with awesome tastes and so yummy


----------



## alitezar

by Koruhlu

Students on a field trip



















by Jadi










by Hzarabi


----------



## alitezar

by hzarabi


----------



## alitezar

by Hzarabi



















Persian Kabobs


----------



## alitezar

Tochal Ski Resort









































































by Scottishcolin


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful wintertime
nice pictures


----------



## persian-nationalist

WOW what a beautiful pix,you are rockin bro.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos from Tochal Ski Resort and the aerial photos of Tehran, alitezar


----------



## abdeka

Beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much Abdeka 



charliewong90 said:


> beautiful wintertime
> nice pictures


Thank you so much 



christos-greece said:


> Amazing photos from Tochal Ski Resort and the aerial photos of Tehran, alitezar


Thanks Chris, I really like these seta of aerials too the last one is very interesting angle


----------



## christos-greece

And the photos of Tehran, before the snow ones are also very nice


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Tehr-IR for the pic 

Cinema Azadi in Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Arashinla



















by Aida





































by Amirali


----------



## alitezar

by Amirali










by Vatse

Tehran highways tour going from Central Tehran to Tehran's Parkway in North and then South towards west of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Vatse


----------



## alitezar

by Vatse


----------



## alitezar

by vatse


----------



## alitezar

by majifmohhamad



















by raddanesh










by Zoek3000

Tehran Bazzar




























In one of Tehran's Bus Terminals


----------



## alitezar

by Zoek3000


----------



## alitezar

by Zoek3000


----------



## alitezar

by Juicylicious










Hedieh Tehrani's Photo Exhibit





































by Vatse


----------



## alitezar

by anontanderup























































Azadi Square...one of the largest squares in the world


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed an awesome photo, during the sunset of Tehran 


TEHR_IR said:


>


----------



## TEHR_IR

Normally I planned to go to Iran today with Mahan Air, but all flights are cancelled because of the stormy and snowy weather in Europe! 
Now I must go with the next flight: wednesday


----------



## Aan

are satellites allowed in Iran without regulations? I remember I saw some in movie Turtles Can Fly, but still find it interesting, when government is trying to regulate everything (mobiles, internet...) and they leave satellites free

btw. food looks tasty


----------



## Gzdvtz

alitezar said:


>


What's that place? I mean obviously it's a shopping centre of some sort.


----------



## FrancoAris

*TEHRAN ARMENIAN*


----------



## persian-nationalist

Warm and Cozy!!


----------



## christos-greece

I was wondering the same about that food, in the middle between the tomatoes and green peppers...


>


anyway looks delicious


----------



## Koobideh

Tehran is a great city but I wish Iranians would pay more respect to their history and stuff like that. It is so true that Iranian people generally don't care for their historical buildings, and they always see the more modern and western looking buildings as more superior, so leaving all the buildings with the beautiful traditional Iranian look to just rot and fall into pieces. Iran is an old country, older than most European countries, so why is it that you see more old buildings in European cities than in Iranian cities? It makes me so sad to see how Iranians just don't care and demolish old districts of their cities to build these modern buildings. I mean seriously, how is it possible that you find on average more old buildings in Washington D.C. than in Esfahan or Shiraz? 

Even if you look at our main bazaars in Iran, they are all just left to decay, with no maintenance at all! Compare Tehran's bazaar to Istanbul's:

Tehran









Istanbul










Iran has been having a construction boom for the past several years, and I wish more buildings were built that looked more Iranian in style, than European. No doubt, all the new buildings in Iran are very beautiful, and we have some amazing architects, but just come on, at least they should make them look more Iranian. You can look modern and chic while having a traditional Iranian look to it!


----------



## noonghandi

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Who is that person in above photo?


he is just a young guy. He is interesting because he is dressed as traditional, old style Tehrani men.
If you watch old 60-70s movies, you'll see men wearing the same outfit all the time. The same was true about men on the streets.


----------



## XerxesII

Very good representation of Tehran.Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

noonghandi said:


> he is just a young guy. He is interesting because he is dressed as traditional, old style Tehrani men.
> If you watch old 60-70s movies, you'll see men wearing the same outfit all the time. The same was true about men on the streets.


OK i got it, thanks for the info; i thought that he was someone famous in Tehran...


----------



## Aan

what's usual price for something like this and how is it called? it looks tasty










and what is this, candles or sweets or what?


----------



## noonghandi

Aan said:


> what's usual price for something like this and how is it called? it looks tasty
> 
> and what is this, candles or sweets or what?


I left Iran long time ago, but from the menu pictures I've seen on this thread this sandwich price is between $2-$5.

The second picture is a winter treat which is served hot and steaming in winter time on the streets of Tehran. It is sweet beet, called Laboo in Iran. It is sweet and tasty. It is also very good for you.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, noonghandi is right about the ino above AAN 



mopc said:


> Ive been following this thread for a while and it's awesome, there is no way a few years ago I would imagine Tehran was so beautiful and sophisticated. The media makes it seem like the move "Not Without My Daughter" where people slaughter goats to greet visitors hno:
> 
> Congrats Persia! Kheyli khub!
> 
> Tehran shahre kheyli khoshgal ast! (yes I studied a little Persian)


Thaks very much for the kind comment and I'm glad you liked the pix and your Farsi is very good... oh yes the movie without my daughter is such a depressing movie and not a true representative of Iran..I hated that movies so much it made me so sad and the subject was so cruel and sad too.

I wish you the best and thanks for visiting 



Shikari said:


> Wonderful thanks for this insight...beautiful pics!


Thanks very much for visiting 



christos-greece said:


> Beautiful, very nice those new photos guys


Thanks Chris 



persian-nationalist said:


> I like these pictures as they are showing every corner of the city and not just modern parts.Thanx alitezar.


You're very welcome 



Talks_44 said:


> Big town, T. anyway i enjoyed the pics!!


Thank you for visiting 



XerxesII said:


> Very good representation of Tehran.Thanks


You're welcome and welcome to the forums


----------



## alitezar

an art exhibit in Tehran

by icy




























by Maede










by Mohammad










Tehran's International- take from Lufthansa---you can See Aeroflot, Turkish & Mahan Air and Iran airs in the far back in the gates


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Laleh park in the central


----------



## alitezar

Tehran has numerous cultural centers that they have so many facilities, such as library, different classes, theatre, pool, gym, handcraft classes and many other sections depending on their size


----------



## alitezar

Tehran Bazar




























Tehran Symphony Orchestra Practice Night



















by Askoo










by meidanipourpega










by rkindred


----------



## alitezar

by rkindred




























from Milad Tower


----------



## alitezar

by Mrpetrov









































































by Mostapha


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, very nice photos alitezar


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you


----------



## memoqro

The Alborz Mountains look beautiful in winter, Tehran is a very nice city.
The photos are excellent kay:

Greetings from Mexico.


----------



## abdeka

These new photos are beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much Abdeka 



memoqro said:


> The Alborz Mountains look beautiful in winter, Tehran is a very nice city.
> The photos are excellent kay:
> 
> Greetings from Mexico.


Thanks very much for your comment and visiting. Yes I also think that Alborz mountains look much better in winter when they are covered in snow otherwise in summer they look so dry. I wish they were always green but it's ok


----------



## christos-greece

I like that panorama of Tehran from the mountains:


>


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Chris


----------



## alitezar

Tehran has numerous coffee shops and they're one of the main hang out spots in the city but as a tourist you must ask locals to give you the addresses since they are mostly in side streets or quiet neighborhoods.

This one is Cafe Paris and in the music clip below you can see how nice its interior is plus this is a very funny music clip if you know Persian.






Cafe Paris Exterior



















If it was not because of the stupid dress code in Iran...Tehran would be the Milan of Middle East like it used to be before the Islamic revolution but still behind closed doors in Tehran fashion flourishes. 

Here is to the safety of brave Iranian men and women facing our evil regime and to our freedom.

pic by Koobideh










by Msmrangidan


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> One photo from flickr, alitezar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4163348779/


Thanks for the great pic Chris 



noonghandi said:


> This must be a new park. As far as I remember there were no parks near this church. The nearest one was Laleh (Farrah) Park.


Yes, it's a new park..the city of Tehran is building so many mini parks in each neighborhood if Tehran and this is one of the new ones 
In Iran they call the mini parks (Boostan)



christos-greece said:


> ^^ I think, i remember that park in one of alitezar's photos...


Very good memory Chris..yes I had posted this pic a long time ago


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Thanks for the great pic Chris
> 
> Very good memory Chris..yes I had posted this pic a long time ago


Thanks alitezar about the photo 
About the park, yes indeed


----------



## TEHR_IR

edit


----------



## TEHR_IR

*Me and my friends in Dizin (Tehran)*

*ps: the date on the camera was wrong so it's incorrect, these pictures were taken on January 9 *


----------



## alitezar

^^ It does not show the pictures

Yes..it does now...lovely pictures. thanks so much for sharing and what a great scenery and cute friends you have 
You look great and stylish as always...


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^ now it does


----------



## Chakazoolu

Has anyone got any photos of Kermanshah?


----------



## noonghandi

Chakazoolu said:


> Has anyone got any photos of Kermanshah?


check this out,

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858480


----------



## TEHR_IR

alitezar said:


> ^^ It does not show the pictures
> 
> Yes..it does now...lovely pictures. thanks so much for sharing and what a great scenery and cute friends you have
> You look great and stylish as always...


Thank you buddy! 
yes, I miss them very hard and I want nothing else now than being in Iran! 
really, great times


----------



## noonghandi

TEHR_IR said:


> Thank you buddy!
> yes, I miss them very hard and I want nothing else now than being in Iran!
> really, great times


I swear one of the girls can be your sister. She looks exactly like you, tall dark and beautiful.


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^ 
haha Thank you 
yes, many people who looked at the pictures said that I look like them 
but I just think that we Iranians look all the same in a certain way...
haha


----------



## Galandar

Very nice updates, great city!


----------



## christos-greece

What is the altitude of the exact location (in the mountain) in your photos TEHR_IR?


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^
3600-3700 m (11,800 ft)


----------



## alitezar

^^ Wow that is so cool and so high 



Galandar said:


> Very nice updates, great city!


Thank you


----------



## persian-nationalist

It is good idea to put some of them in Iranian guy and girls thread. Very nice photos.


----------



## yin_yang

::furiously masturbates::

kidding, sweet photos, iranian women...mwah!


----------



## christos-greece

TEHR_IR said:


> ^^
> 3600-3700 m (11,800 ft)


Indeed cool and so high, thanks TEHR_IR


----------



## memoqro

The pictures are very good, as always.
Just fun at the mountains. kay:

I never tire of saying that Tehran is a beautiful and interesting city

Greetings.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

it's so strange to see these people, in their everyday life when we see the news from Iran on television...they seem to be so happy, so busy with their "what to do for living"...Where is the danger, the hate?!...


----------



## christos-greece

Another photo of Tehran:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarache/4247408278/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much for the nice pic Chris 



aster4000 said:


> beautiful city and beautiful people specially the women.


Thank you 



Pegasusbsb27 said:


> More street scenes! They are the city's soul!


Yes, I also believe that street level pics are the soul of the city and very great pix 



christos-greece said:


> BTW, i liked the photos of Street Theater Festival


Thanks Chris 



persian-nationalist said:


> Nice update alitezar:cheers:


Thanks, I'm glad u liked them 



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> Hello,I am a newcomer here.I am a Chinese college student,and it is my first time to log in a foreign website.I have just registered and logged in this the thread .I want to practice my English as well as communicate with friends all over the worid.THANKS to INTERNET,we can be living in an EARTH SO SMALL...........
> ANYWAY a sincere greeting from China............Wish a bright future for Iran .


Hi Ark, I messaged you in the other thread and thanks for your wish for Iran and visiting this thread as well


----------



## alitezar

Coin Museum in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Dizin Ski Resort


----------



## alitezar

by CS




























by Masmart










by Almassi










By Hapal

a nice mural being painted..Tehran has numerous beautiful murals like this


----------



## alitezar

by Tejasjpanchal


----------



## alitezar

by Tejasjpanchal

Another cool mural




























by Benson


----------



## alitezar

Furniture/ Household Exhibit in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Benson




























npishbin




























A village near Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by npishbin

Tour of Tehran apartments... very boxy styles but yet very cool and only unique to Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by npishbin


----------



## alitezar

by npishbin

A cute farm in north of Tehran with funny hens :lol:


----------



## alitezar

Inauguration ceremony of Tohid Tunnel that connects Central Tehran highway systems to the southern city highways. The tunnel is 2km long 

They used classic Tehran cars and buses, which is very nice to see them.

The tunnel passes right underneath the block of residential building on Navab street from North to South









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ensiematthias/2176685587/














































Reporters


----------



## Tehroony

mashallah alitezar kheily akshaye khub hastan. Omidvaram keh ham betunam chandto aks peydah konam.


----------



## yin_yang

more skiing pics please, maybe some trail maps? sweet!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Man, the resemblance with Santiago is impressive!!!


----------



## Tehroony

Chandta aks az tafrih be borje milad.












































































































didane tehran dar shab








































































wa salone borje milad











enghadr ghashang bud :master:


----------



## Shezan

lovely pano from the Milad..


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome alitezar, it was a nice photo indeed. The coin photos btw are also very nice


----------



## vermeersch johan

*tehran*

Very nice.
Iran recieved always negative press in european media, I also saw the American film here on tv "not without my daugther" a 1991 film, it it showed Iran as a third world country.
If I regard the photos on this site it is quite the opposite, what a beautiful city and what a magnificent people. 
Regarding some pictures of the hotels (the columns) one should think its persepolis coming alive.

Fantastic

From Belgium in West Europe


----------



## alitezar

Some videos about Tehran 

I like this one with 2 cool Iranian dance tracks 
















Religious minorities in Iran- Zoroastrians, Christians and Jewish Iranians


----------



## alitezar

by Almassi



















by Eric

A Zoroastrian Temple in Tehran










Some Churches





































by nkonstantin










by Shabnam


----------



## alitezar

by Eric






































T.V. Reporters During the Film Festival


----------



## alitezar

Soccer Team fans in Azadi Stadium





































Heavy rain in Tehran flooded most of the streets around the city 2 days ago


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Now some funny jumping shots :lol: what a mess


----------



## alitezar

Top of Milad Tower





































by Msmrangidan




























by Mostapha










Inside Tehran's Art Museum


----------



## alitezar

by Bashir










by Malipooyabahar










by Jermeybutler


----------



## alitezar

Darband Area

by Jermey Butler























































by Ali










by Mostapha

A vintage wedding Car


----------



## alitezar

by Traveljeep

Some Persian movie covers sold on streets


----------



## alitezar

by Mohammad



















by Doryx










Music & Musical Instruments Museum in Tehran


----------



## araujo.lcarlos

Great pics ^^^^


----------



## christos-greece

Once again you found a great photo, alitezar:


>


----------



## deniielvold

I hope one day you'll live in a free, loving society rether then in a tirany.


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful collection of photos.
that musical instruments museum is really neat
and I like those candid shots of people in that rainy day.

_________________________
*My Thread*:*Vancouver & Burbs*


----------



## Tehroony

borje azadi


----------



## aster4000

nice photos and there are handful of Christian churches too.


----------



## noonghandi

This photo is absolutely beautiful (clear day):


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

wow........Beatiful scenery of Tehran


----------



## christos-greece

Another very nice photo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarache/4247408278/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for the great pic Chris 



araujo.lcarlos said:


> Great pics ^^^^


Thank you 



deniielvold said:


> I hope one day you'll live in a free, loving society rether then in a tirany.


I truly hope so. Thank you 



capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful collection of photos.
> that musical instruments museum is really neat
> and I like those candid shots of people in that rainy day.
> 
> _________________________
> *My Thread*:*Vancouver & Burbs*


Thanks very much for visiting and your comment 



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> wow........Beatiful scenery of Tehran


Thanks very much Ark 



aster4000 said:


> nice photos and there are handful of Christian churches too.


Thanks very much 



noonghandi said:


> This photo is absolutely beautiful (clear day):


Yes it truly is 


@Tehroony: Thank you for the Azadi pic


----------



## alitezar

Gheytarieh station (one station north of Gholhak) to the north of line 1 (red line) opened last week and these are the pix of it:

Map of Tehran subway so far done by Shmack


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Tejaspanchal

Tochal Telecabin Ride


----------



## alitezar

by Tejaspanchal


----------



## alitezar

by tejaspanchal


----------



## alitezar

by Tejaspanchal



















Kids Book Fair


----------



## alitezar

by Twinkelling

Niavaran Park Cafe










by un4given










by Almassi




























Portraits of a city

by Lloyd














































In Iran it's very normal for guy friends to hold hands and this necessarily does not mean that they are gay but middle eastern men are very touchy I guess


----------



## alitezar

by Lloyd




























National Iran Museum



















Uhu is the most popular glue stick in Iran





































by Ali Farnam


----------



## Saeed De La Vega

realy beautiful...


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes it truly is 

And finally some excitement- Couple of guys jumping down Milad tower with parachute thankfully :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks for the photos and the plan of Tehran's metro system


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're very welcome


----------



## Saeed De La Vega

migam alitezar jan,
chetore chand ta ax az tunel tohid bezari?!
hamin ke hamin aakher eftetah shod,,,


----------



## Tehroony

alitezar az koja in hame aksha migiri?
aksha az forudgahe emam ham dari?


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^ 

man aks daram az fooroodgahe Emam http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813558


----------



## Aan

what's the point of this construction?









it's also very common in India, it has probably something to do with strict relationships between men and women in islam/hinduism, these religions (at least in these two countries) are not so open-minded as others, so people are just compensating lack of touch with same gender, but in contrast to Iran Indians look really gay also by look (clothes a'la 70/80's, hair styles...)

how much is entrance fee to observation deck of Milad Tower? looks like they don't have website and can't find price anywhere


----------



## christos-greece

^^ For the construction above, i would like to know too


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Tehran is a wonderful city.It is so miserable that Iranians are ruled by such a religious government.It is also miserable that the WEST and Iran have been in cold war for over 30 years.Now the WEST are planning a new sanction on Iran and it might be the most severe one till now..........................:dunno::dunno:
I feel really shame on Obama,he tells lies.He promised a change,but in fact he changes nothing,last week he claimed that he would meet Dalailama,the head of Independent-Tibet movement ,which hurt a lot of Chinese that He just promised respect the whole sovereign of China.:soapbox:

Anyway,wish a bright future for Iran and Iranians.


----------



## alitezar

^^ On the food I guess that's the only way we use them 



Tehroony said:


> Kheyli mamnun alitezar jan, miduni in aks dasde chab ya rast az forudgah gerefte shod?
> Wa kesi miduneh ya site vojud dareh keh filmha az cinema dar parke mellat neshun mideh? Cinemaye ghashange


Man ham nemidunam..khodam ham gij shodam chon bayad baggage claim dastre chap bashe va passenger pickup daste rast. Fekr konam too photoshop aksaro reverse kardeh.

Merci baratye akshaye eid hala nazdiktare eid shod koli aksaye eid mizaram mesle har sal age safhehaye ghablilroo negah koni tarafhaye March 15-21 koli akshaye eid hast 


Cinema Pardis ham website dare vali yadam rafte esmesh chiyeh yeki az doostam too Iran baram ferestade bood.



persian-nationalist said:


> nice update guys. I like those pics from urban life, nice work alitezar.


Thank you 



christos-greece said:


> Very nice updates about Tehran, guys


Thank you Chris 



noonghandi said:


> I have not seen any Basloogh in the US.


They should be in Iranian supermarkets I think


----------



## alitezar

Hi all,

Tehran is the only city in the world with the most number of murals 
In this page I'm going to post post pictures of Tehran wall murals, which recently have become very nice and separate from government related messages. 

by Arash



















by Mrsnooka










by Soren



















By Hapal

a nice mural being painted


----------



## alitezar

by Hapal

This one is so cute 




























by Susansrs


----------



## alitezar

Pix by me


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Anatoly Greenwich














































by Biname










by Yahyash










by Adam


----------



## alitezar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3346827749/sizes/l/

by Ponnie



















by Juai










by Nissan










by Narges










by Shahsirajd


----------



## alitezar

omg this one looked so real to me at first :lol:


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Mel Fla

Doctor Office Complex signs all over Tehran














































by Nardakani


----------



## alitezar

by Shahrooz


----------



## alitezar

by Csabx


----------



## Tehroony




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice and interesting paintings on the walls, alitezar


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 

Merci Tehroony baraye axha


----------



## Tehroony

khahesh mikonam.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photos by Tehroony  thanks


----------



## WONDERER

*Hello Tehroony,*

Can you support the pictures with a description? I am especially interested in the first picture in your posting above. Is it church?

Kind regards,

wonderer


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi Wonderer, the first one is an old building near Tehran bazar in the south


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That building from this photo looks very nice


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 

Just outside of Tehran near Mount Damavand the highest point in middle east 5875 Meters




























A pumpkin farm. omg some of them look so funny :lol:
In Persian we call pumpkins "Lazy Zuchini" loool


----------



## alitezar

by Maede Kardgar


----------



## alitezar

Masmart3










Mr. Haug



















Iran Caricature House


----------



## alitezar

by Mpbeek


----------



## alitezar

by mpbeek

A welcome to Iran Grepe


----------



## alitezar

Andisheh Cultural Center


----------



## alitezar

by Jelmer


----------



## alitezar

by Jelmer





































Saad Abad Palace Entrance


----------



## alitezar

by Jelmer










Tehran's Artist House




























by Bijan Tehrani


----------



## alitezar

by Bijan Tehrani

Jamshidiyeh Stone Park


----------



## alitezar

by Bahram

Darband Area





































by Kamshots










by Salva Cunit














































by Csabx

As I said before driving in Tehran is crazy and even in sidewalks in central Tehran sometimes motors pass through like the one below


----------



## Shaktiman786

Beautiful city. I hope I can visit it in a further time. Greetings from Bolivia.


----------



## abdeka

Great pictures once again Ali :cheers:. You do a great job and I really appreciate the Tehran's streetlife.


----------



## alitezar

Shaktiman786 said:


> Beautiful city. I hope I can visit it in a further time. Greetings from Bolivia.


Thank you so much buddy 



Shaktiman786 said:


> Beautiful city. I hope I can visit it in a further time. Greetings from Bolivia.


Thank you so much. I hope u visit soon 




Another flooding rain hit the city last week
































































Shopping for Persian New Year in Central Tehran


----------



## eL yOrSh

wow, lots of pictures. I like it


----------



## WONDERER

*Alitezar*



alitezar said:


> ^^ Hi Wonderer, the first one is an old building near Tehran bazar in the south


Thanks for the info.

I see on the front the image of Ahura Mazda. 








Is that a common picture on Iranian buildings or a rare one? Does it mean it is/was a "religeous" building?


----------



## Ronald34

The Frahavar,^^


Ahura Mazda the religion of mazda is the original religion of ancient persia. but this religion is still alive!!

I'm a follower of Zarosht teachings, through many of friends in austria are iranians, and many went back to their ancient routs.


----------



## christos-greece

Few of those new photos alitezar are indeed very nice :cheers:


----------



## persian-nationalist

That building is a old zoroastrian fire temple where they worship god ( like church or mosque).


----------



## noonghandi

Is this the first year without snow in Tehrans history?


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^
actually Dizin and stuff are still in tehran and there is alooooooooooooooooooot of snow now even in tochal and on the mountains 
only the city hasn't but somewhere early november it did snow in Velenjak like 1 cm  haha, this year there is much of rain


----------



## noonghandi

the white truck looks like an American truck, is it?


----------



## alitezar

^^ I don't know but it surely does look like it



eL yOrSh said:


> wow, lots of pictures. I like it


Thank you 



christos-greece said:


> Few of those new photos alitezar are indeed very nice :cheers:


Thank you 



WONDERER said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I see on the front the image of Ahura Mazda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a common picture on Iranian buildings or a rare one? Does it mean it is/was a "religeous" building?


I don't think it is a temple since I saw another pic of it and looks more like a store now but I'm not sure. I think back then on top of many Iranian building they have the Faravahar sign even in some buildings and homes in Tehran today you can see this sign but it does not mean it's a religious building or a temple 

Also here is the pic of that building

by Fabdany


----------



## alitezar

by Badminton














































National Library of Iran










Smoggy Day


----------



## alitezar

by Cfarviar




























Inside Saad Abad Palace


----------



## alitezar

Shows and exhibits around the city


----------



## alitezar

by Stuce

Map of Central Tehran and a bit of 4 dimensions but Tehran stretches very far to the west, which is not captured. Also all the dark spots are parks and Tehran can easily be the city with most number of parks in the world. In each neighborhood there is at least a small park 










by Masmart










by Faraz


----------



## alitezar

This set of pix are from last winter as it didn't snow much in the city this winter but it always does on the mountains
































































by Vinayak


----------



## alitezar

by Herbire










by Kury

Tehran Railways Station




























by Nikar










by Vazirim

Goftegou Park


----------



## alitezar

By Michal Tranda

I don't know what this building is




























by Pato and Helen










There are many live theatre shows like this in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Tehran Metro


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Ice climbing school just outside of Tehran. Pix from last week.


----------



## Betrayer

:shocked: I didn't know this beautiful city.... It looks like Santiago de Chile...

I really do like it


----------



## Gzdvtz

alitezar said:


>


Haha, that's a huge hairdo!


----------



## Kameel02

Is it saying " Red flowers are forbidden for travelers" on one of the signs? If so why is that?

it's funny how I can figure out some Farsi, being Arab. Tehran is gorgeous.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those photos with the ice and the snow are quite very nice alitezar


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris 



Gzdvtz said:


> Haha, that's a huge hairdo!


lol, that is nothing most of them look like they ave hide a watermelon under their hair but I can't find many pix of them :lol:

but this is one 





















Kameel02 said:


> Is it saying " Red flowers are forbidden for travelers" on one of the signs? If so why is that?
> 
> it's funny how I can figure out some Farsi, being Arab. Tehran is gorgeous.


haha..that was cool. no the sign says. Entrance is forbidden to companions of the passenger (like family members who don't have tickets and are just there ) 



Betrayer said:


> :shocked: I didn't know this beautiful city.... It looks like Santiago de Chile...
> 
> I really do like it


Thank you so much


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Thank you Chris


Welcome as well... 
I might post a new photo of Tehran soon


----------



## Kameel02

alitezar said:


> haha..that was cool. no the sign says. Entrance is forbidden to companions of the passenger (like family members who don't have tickets and are just there )


haha thanx for explaining. I would get in trouble with my interpretations :lol:


----------



## noonghandi

It would probably be easier for Iranians to understand Arabic than vice versa. Arabs do not have a lot of Persian words in their language, but spoken and written Farsi uses a lot of Arabic words.


----------



## christos-greece

Another aerial photo of Tehran city:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ford1102/4376888836/


----------



## Noam F

nice pictures.
I'm watching these pictures from Israel and wish both countries will have peace.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, me too but not now I guess with our nasty government that have no mercy even on Iranians 



Kameel02 said:


> haha thanx for explaining. I would get in trouble with my interpretations :lol:


lol, you're welcome 



christos-greece said:


> Another aerial photo of Tehran city:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ford1102/4376888836/


Thanks so much for the nice pic Chris. Much appreciated


----------



## alitezar

by Amir
































































Persian Kabobs


----------



## alitezar

by Amir

Some mansions


----------



## alitezar

25th Fajr International Music Festival that is a very major event in Tehran these days all over Tehran theaters and concert halls

Persian Groups and Bands




























Benyamin rocks- I like this singer a lot


----------



## alitezar

More Persian Bands
































































by Martine










by Parseha


----------



## alitezar

An electronic devices store


----------



## alitezar

Domino Contest in Tehran

very cool designs
































































by popartpistol


----------



## alitezar

by Alex lee




























Chicken and Beef Kabobs










Tochal Mountain Trail


----------



## alitezar

by Alex Lee

Tajrish Bazar
































































by Timeas


----------



## alitezar

by Edibek



















View of Central Tehran from the hotel


----------



## alitezar

by Edibek


----------



## TEHR_IR

*Tehran*


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar;52908119Thanks so much for the nice pic Chris. Much appreciated :)[/QUOTE said:


> Welcome and thanks alitezar
> btw the photos posted by TEHR_IR are really very nice too


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes they are, thanks Tehr-Ir for the pix


----------



## christos-greece

That park in this photo looks awesome in TEHR_IR photos... 


>


----------



## noonghandi

which mall is this, does anyone know? It looks very nice and modern.


----------



## noonghandi

You have posted very nice photos TEHR_IR. Please do it more often. I am sure Alitezar and everyone else really appreciates your efforts.


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> which mall is this, does anyone know? It looks very nice and modern.


This is Tirajeh shopping mall in Poonak in west of Tehran. yes, it's a very cool mall. I have more pix throughout the thread about it but don't know which page


----------



## alitezar

^^ Merci, kheily mamnoon


----------



## alitezar

by Reindert



















A village in Tehran Mountains





































by Soroush


----------



## alitezar

by Aghaee



















by Mohammad Farkoosh



















by Masoud










by Anosheh

Golestan Palace










by Mehdi Tohidi


----------



## alitezar

by Majnoonian










by Sinax










by Eric Babakhani










by Kereshteh










An Art Exhibit


----------



## alitezar

by Alex Lee


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Karting Race Track





































Around Tehran Bazar


----------



## alitezar

by Mlg























































Golestan Palace


----------



## alitezar

by mlg


----------



## alitezar

by mlg

On the way to Dizin. So cute, I love these sheeps 










Dizin Ski Resort


----------



## alitezar

by mlg


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Traffic


----------



## shayan

sick!


----------



## Joya

Interesting


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, very nice those new photos alitezar  its (this thread) the best about Tehran kay:


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## alitezar

^^ Merci Tehr-Ir



Joya said:


> Interesting


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> For once again, very nice those new photos alitezar  its (this thread) the best about Tehran kay:


Thanks very much Chris


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Saeed De La Vega

Merci Saeed


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those last photos alitezar are the best so far :applause:


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## alitezar

^^ Wow che aksaye jigari merci


----------



## alitezar

Nahjolbalaghe Park


----------



## dgdf

thankssssssss best web www.waymoney.tk


----------



## alitezar

by Masoud Nemati




























Tehran's Int'l Airport


----------



## alitezar

by Hassan Ebrahimi










by Dabil










by hrmoh










by CsabX










by isetiani










Iran's Ministry of Foreign Affairs


----------



## alitezar

by CsabX










Kids Expo this week in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by jerald


----------



## alitezar

Shopping for Persian New Year (1st day of Spring)


----------



## alitezar

Buying goldfish to keep is a new year tradition and kids love having these cute pets


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Tochal Ski Resort


----------



## alitezar

Going back down to the city


----------



## alitezar

Busy Streets and Metro



















Catching Taxi








































































































































The station of Tehran's Bazzar that is always packed


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos alitezar  btw few days ago i posted this photo in Iran/Persia thread about Tehran:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/csabx/4400524886/


----------



## yin_yang

glad to see iran doing so well, it reminds me a lot of south korea in many respects.


----------



## christos-greece

Another photo (2nd in the same day) i hope you dont mind alitezar 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/csabx/4390676212/


----------



## TEHR_IR




----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

octopusop said:


>


Well,it is a locomotive exported from China:banana:


----------



## Gzdvtz

Χρίστο, that arch photo is truly amazing.

By the way, it got me wondering is there anything inside it?


----------



## christos-greece

Gzdvtz said:


> Χρίστο, that arch photo is truly amazing.
> 
> By the way, it got me wondering is there anything inside it?


Thanks, about your question i dont know much. You should ask the locals (alitezar, TEHR_IR)...


----------



## alitezar

Hey everyone, tomorrow Saturday is spring and the Persian New Year and as usual Iranians are very busy buying gifts and celebrating and the pix below are from a major festival that takes place last Tuesday of every Iranian year and below are more info from wikipedia

Chahārshanbe-Sūri (Persian: چهارشنبه *سوری, pronounced Chārshambe-Sūri) meaning Wednesday Feast, from the word Sour which means party or feast in Persian is an ancient Persian festival dating at least to 1700 BCE of the early Zoroastrian era.[1] The festival of fire is a prelude to the Nowruz festival, which marks the arrival of spring and revival of nature. Traditionally celebrated on the last Wednesday night of the year, Chahrshanbeh Soori has, since the Iranian revolution, been marked on the evening of the last Tuesday. The word Chahar Shanbeh means Wednesday and Suri is red. Bonfires are lit to keep the sun alive till early hours of the morning.[2] The celebration usually starts in the evening, with people making bonfires in the streets and jumping over them. The tradition includes people going into the streets and alleys to make fires, and jump over them while singing the song zardi-ye man az to, sorkhi-ye to az man. The literal translation is, my sickly yellow paleness is yours, your fiery red color is mine. This is a purification rite and 'soori' itself means redness which hints at the color of fire.[3] Loosely translated, this means you want the fire to take your paleness, sickness, and problems and in turn give you redness, warmth, and energy. There is no religious significance attached to Chaharshanbeh Soori and it serves as a cultural festival for Persians, Persian Jews, Muslims, Armenians, Kurds, Turks and Zoroastrians alike. Indeed this celebration, in particular the significant role of fire, is likely to hail from Zoroastrianism.

Another tradition of this day is to make special ajeel, or mixed nuts and berries. People wear disguises and chadors and go door to door knocking on doors. Receiving of the Ajeel is customary, as is receiving of a bucket of water.

Pix are from 2 days ago


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Repost from earlier pages-

I thought it'd be good to reports this so that it helps explain today's banner 

*PERSIAN NEW YEAR :banana:* 

As western people have Christmas tree, Iranians set the Haftsin (seven S's) for their new year.

Below are the definition.

From Wikipedia

*Nowruz marks the first day of spring and the beginning of the Iranian year* as well as the beginning of the Bahá'í year.[1] It is celebrated on the day of the astronomical vernal equinox (start of spring in northern hemisphere), which usually occurs on the March 21st or the previous/following day depending on where it is observed.

Nowrūz (Persian: نوروز, various local pronunciations and spellings) is the traditional Iranian new year holiday celebrated in Iran, Turkey, Azerbaijan, Afghanistan, Albania, Armenia, Georgia, the countries of Central Asia such as Turkmenistan, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgyzstan, and Kazakhstan, as well as among various other Iranian and Turkic people in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Pakistan, India, Northwestern China, the Caucasus, the Crimea, and the Balkans.

As Christians have the Christmad tree around the New Year. Persians have Haftsin (Seven S's)= Meaning 7 symbolic items that start with the word "S" in Persian.

From Wikipedia

*Haft Sîn (Persian: هفت سین) or the seven 'S's is a major tradition of Norouz,* the traditional Iranian new year. The haft sin table includes seven items specificly starting with the letter S or Sîn (س in the Persian alphabet). The items symbolically correspond to seven creations and holy immortals protecting them. Originally called Haft Chin (هفت چین), the Haft Sin has evolved over time, but has kept its symbolism. Traditionally, families attempt to set as beautiful a Haft Sîn table as they can, as it is not only of traditional and spiritual value, but also noticed by visitors during Norouzi visitations and is a reflection of their good taste.

The Haft Sin items are:

1. sabzeh - wheat, barley or lentil sprouts growing in a dish - symbolizing rebirth
2. samanu - a sweet pudding made from wheat germ - symbolizing affluence
3. senjed - the dried fruit of the oleaster tree - symbolizing love
4. sîr - garlic - symbolizing medicine
5. sîb - apples - symbolizing beauty and health
6. somaq - sumac berries - symbolizing (the color of) sunrise
7. serkeh - vinegar - symbolizing age and patience

All pix from Picasa




























A Nomad Persian Lady Sitting next to the Haftsin





































Some real life Haftsins. They can be very simple or fancy 

Pix from Google Images





































People usually sit around the Haftsin Table on the New Year day and exchange gifts there and then they go to visit different relatives 


Some Persian friends around the haftsin pic from Pouya Blog










By Avicena from Iran forum- His Haftsin


----------



## alitezar

Last minute shopping before the New Year










lol, so cute


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Saremi

Shopping around Tehran's Bazar


----------



## alitezar

by Saremi

Tajrish Bazar in North of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Saremi

Around Tajrish Bazar










One of Tehran's oldest cinemas in the north- Cinema Astara


----------



## alitezar

by Saremi





































City Theater at Night


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Good pics, thank you for sharing it. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos alitezar, epsecially from Persian New Year photos...


----------



## Kameel02

Thanks for these beautiful pics!! It's really cool that you preserved these ancient traditions. Does the celebration also involve having large picnics on the outdoors? I got invited to one of those last year but couldn't make it.


----------



## christos-greece

I like this aerial photo, sorry i that photo had posted again in the past:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ford1102/4376888836/


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

I think Persian new year is the real festival of Iranians.It is a real trandition of Iranians...Not the Isamic culture..........real soul of Iran--------Nurooz(Sorry I can't spell it correctly)


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

alitezar said:


> by Saremi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City Theater at Night


wow...............I think a considerate number of Iranians(over 50%) have typical " Mediterranean Eurpean feature'..............especially the girl in the pic holding a camrea............
Anyway..........gengourous Iranians


----------



## noonghandi

Kameel02 greeting said:


> Thanks for these beautiful pics!! It's really cool that you preserved these ancient traditions. Does the celebration also involve having large picnics on the outdoors? I got invited to one of those last year but couldn't make it.


After 12 days of celebration, the 13th. day is the picnic day. Everyone heads outdoors for a day long picnic. And people make wishes and tie knots on the green sprouts that have been growing for the past few days (the ones you see on the haft seen called sabzeh).


----------



## Ronald34

Happy Newrooz an Euch alle!!:yes:


----------



## TEHR_IR

*Salam,

Omidvaram ye sale por slamat va khoshi dashte bashid va ishala ke dar har arezooyi ke darid pirooz shavid!
pishapish:
EYDETON MOBARAK YE DONYAAAAAA !! xx*


----------



## persian-nationalist

Thank alitezar for this thread and,SALE NO bar shoma va hemye IRANIHA mobarak!


----------



## Jmarius

tehrancity said:


> From Flickr
> by mzganji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Sia Trojan


I like that " MEXICAN CORN " HAHAHAHA


----------



## Jmarius

I just can stop looking to this thred is so beutifull exelente for Tehran !! wonderfull city !!!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome banner today from our friend Shapoor :cheers:


----------



## Kameel02

noonghandi said:


> After 12 days of celebration, the 13th. day is the picnic day. Everyone heads outdoors for a day long picnic. And people make wishes and tie knots on the green sprouts that have been growing for the past few days (the ones you see on the haft seen called sabzeh).


yes that's the day I'm talking about!! I don't recall any culture that gives this much importance to its new year celebration!!  (may be the chinese too)


----------



## alitezar

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Good pics, thank you for sharing it. Regards.*


Thank you so much 



christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos alitezar, epsecially from Persian New Year photos...


Thank you Chris 



Kameel02 said:


> Thanks for these beautiful pics!! It's really cool that you preserved these ancient traditions. Does the celebration also involve having large picnics on the outdoors? I got invited to one of those last year but couldn't make it.


Thanks so much 



christos-greece said:


> I like this aerial photo, sorry i that photo had posted again in the past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ford1102/4376888836/


Thank you for the pic Chris, much appreciated!



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> I think Persian new year is the real festival of Iranians.It is a real trandition of Iranians...Not the Isamic culture..........real soul of Iran--------Nurooz(Sorry I can't spell it correctly)


Yes, it certainly is the soul of Iran and not the nasty government



Ronald34 said:


> Happy Newrooz an Euch alle!!:yes:


Thank you so much Ronald, Happy Spring to you as well buddy 



TEHR_IR said:


> *Salam,
> 
> Omidvaram ye sale por slamat va khoshi dashte bashid va ishala ke dar har arezooyi ke darid pirooz shavid!
> pishapish:
> EYDETON MOBARAK YE DONYAAAAAA !! xx*


Merci, ba arezooye behtarinha dar in sal baraye hame 



persian-nationalist said:


> Thank alitezar for this thread and,SALE NO bar shoma va hemye IRANIHA mobarak!


Khahesh mikonam va merci az shoma va ba arezooye behtarinha 



Jmarius said:


> I just can stop looking to this thred is so beutifull exelente for Tehran !! wonderfull city !!!


Thanks very much for the comment and visiting


----------



## alitezar

*HAPPY PERSIAN NEW YEAR AND SPRING TO ALL OF YOU :banana:* :cheer::drunk::bowtie::kiss::hug::nocrook:

:dance:


----------



## abdeka

*Eïdeh noroozetan mobarak*


----------



## Shmack

Sale no mobarak doostane aziz! Happy new year all, hurray! :cheers:


----------



## noonghandi

I wish ahappy and prosperous new year to all Iranians and those who celebrate norooz.


----------



## footiran

happy new year guys
sale khoobi dashteh bashid 


i love this cow  looks funny


----------



## footiran

Tehran in Norouz








Tehranis girls


----------



## isakres

Happy new year guys!.


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^ Thank you!


----------



## Saeed De La Vega

Thx For the picrures , Footiran.
great pictures.


----------



## footiran

Saeed De La Vega said:


> Thx For the picrures , Footiran.
> great pictures.


your welcome
cheers


----------



## corredor06

Happy new year very nice photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos you found, footiran


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 



abdeka said:


> *Eïdeh noroozetan mobarak*


Thank you so much Abdeka, Happy spring to you as well and best wishes 



Shmack said:


> Sale no mobarak doostane aziz! Happy new year all, hurray! :cheers:


Merci Shmack jan 



noonghandi said:


> I wish ahappy and prosperous new year to all Iranians and those who celebrate norooz.


Sale no shoma ham hesabi mobarak ba arezooye behtarinha


----------



## alitezar

footiran said:


> happy new year guys
> sale khoobi dashteh bashid
> 
> 
> i love this cow  looks funny


Thank you so much Footiran for the lovely new pix and I also love the cow he is soo cute 
Eidet mobarak ba arezooye behtarinha



isakres said:


> Happy new year guys!.


Thank you so much buddy 



corredor06 said:


> Happy new year very nice photos.


Thanks very much


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## alitezar

New pix by Dimo

Elahiyeh & Fereshteh areas- One of very rich Tehran areas, apartments start from $400,000 to over $ 6 Million USD overall housing prices in Tehran are very expensive and Tehran has so many expensive neighborhoods spread out in North, North West and the west of the city, east and central Tehran are middle class and poor areas are in the southern tips of the city.



Jordan street area



Tehran's Parkway Area





by Angel

Iran's National Museum



Abgineh Ceramics & jewel Museum


----------



## christos-greece

At night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/snazari/3766131646/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Lovely picture Chris Thank you so much 



babalulu123 said:


> alitezar jan.. ax aaz boulvard ferdos dari? ya boulvard shaghayegh?
> 
> Merci aaz hameye zahamatet
> 
> Movafagh bashi!


Khahesh mikonam 

Motasefane man nemidoonam ferdos ya shaghayegh koja hast..shayad ham post kardam vali khodam nemidunam ke ooneh.


----------



## alitezar

Strong Hearted said:


> What a lovely city that is


Thank you so much 



cezarsab said:


> Amazing! Gooooo Friends Gooooo!


Thank you 



Leo10Rio said:


> Great city! Impressive!


Thanks a lot


----------



## alitezar

A rental website for properties in Northern Tehran, they've very nice pix and u get to see how inside Tehran apartments look. As for housing price Tehran is one of the most expensive cities and even middle class areas are not much cheaper in price. 

http://www.rents.ir/index.htm


----------



## Di-brazil

hello, I wonder if there cinemas in Iran, and American movies are in theaters?? thankss


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, Tehran has many cinemas and Persian movies are very popular in Iran as well as American and Indian movies. The American movies are not show in theaters but they are sold on CD everywhere so people buy them like that. I have pix of Tehran cinemas throughout the thread but don't know which page but here are some more

Pardis cinema

by Hajar



















by Mehdi


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Iran's Cinema Museum

by Christine K


----------



## alitezar

by Christine K

St. Sarkis Church




























Smoggy day










by 110


----------



## alitezar

by 110










Darband Area




























Iranians love to honk for no reason as u can see :lol:










by Gerhardsalzer


----------



## alitezar

by Gerhardsalzer








































































































































Mountain ranges North of Tehran with Mt. Damavand in the distance


----------



## alitezar

by Hossein



















by Mehdi










by Taimaz










by Hanifoto










by Hajar maghbooli

Iran's National Musuem










Tehran's Contemporary Art Museum










City Theater










Abgineh Jewel and Ceramics museum










Saad Abad Palace Complex





















Biggest Iran's Haftsin for Persian New year in Saad Abad Palace with ancient Persian figures


----------



## Di-brazil

alitezar said:


> by Christine K
> 
> St. Sarkis Church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the christians are forced to wear veil? thanks
> 
> please ask question , in iran buy coca-cola and pepsi ? thxs again


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, in Iran all women have to wear the veil no matter what your religion is that's the stupid law enforced by the government.

Iran has EVERYTHING that any advanced country has and some parts of Tehran are more modern than many western cities and u can find everything in Iran and Tehran, the only thing Tehran does not have is night clubs as they are banned by the government but everything else is there just browse through the thread and many of ur questions will be answered but by all means ask me if u have any questions 

And here is the coke :lol: If u pay attention carefully to details of pix u can see that everything can be found in Tehran


----------



## Kameel02

Beautiful pics!! 

Does Tehran have an old town?!


----------



## Ronald34

Iran has the best kitchen...


----------



## ww_lodz

I thought I'd see sth different! Like these pix a lot! :banana2:


----------



## Kameel02

Ronald34 said:


> Iran has the best kitchen...



just one kitchen?


----------



## footiran

fishing over Milad Tower 








Lovely Milad Tower


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Lovely picture Chris Thank you so much


Welcome alitezar, in the next days i will post more photo(s)...


----------



## Di-brazil

I believe that in the future Iran will become a free country


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Chris 



Kameel02 said:


> Beautiful pics!!
> 
> Does Tehran have an old town?!


Thanks, Tehran is only 200 years old but it has a historic corner in central Tehran area and I have pix from it through the thread but don't know, which page. as soon as I find more I'll post them 



Ronald34 said:


> Iran has the best kitchen...


Thanks 



ww_lodz said:


> I thought I'd see sth different! Like these pix a lot! :banana2:


Thanks 



footiran said:


>


Thanks for the lovely pic footiran, love this pic


----------



## Kameel02

alitezar said:


> Thanks, Tehran is only 200 years old but it has a historic corner in central Tehran area and I have pix from it through the thread but don't know, which page. as soon as I find more I'll post them


Thank you!! What was the capital of Iran / Persia before 200 years ago?


----------



## alitezar

^^ This is the list of capitals of Iran prior to Tehran from wikipedia:












Di-brazil said:


> I believe that in the future Iran will become a free country


Thank you so much, we all hope so too 




13bedar the last day of Persian New Year (spring) holidays of 2 weeks in Iran was yesterday and today everyone is back at work
*
Sizdahbedar or Sizdah bedar* (Persian Sizdahbedar , lit. "getting rid of thirteen","going out on 13th day of Nowruz") is the Iranian Festival of "Joy and Solidarity" celebrated on the 13th day of the new year and the month of Farvardin (corresponding to April 1 or 2, depending on leap or non-leap year), the last day of the Nowruz (Iranian New Year) period. This is the last phase of the New Year's celebrations which begins with the fire festival of Chaharshanbe Suri of the Persian New Year. The custom is to spend the day outdoors e.g., in the parks or the countryside. It is believed that "Joy" and "Laughter" clean the mind from all evil thoughts, and the picnic is usually a festive or happy event. In 2008, Sizdah-bedar coincided with April 1[1].

In modern times people go to parks, have a picnic and throw their sabzeh – the sprouts they grow near the beginning of Nowruz - into a river, symbolizing the cycle of life. Some girls also tie the sprouts of sabzeh on this day, symbolizing their wish for good fortune in life and love. Some people also pull practical jokes and tell white lies on this day, calling it the thirteenth lie (this is very similar to April Fools). People will also release goldfish into a pond or river.


----------



## Kameel02

Thank you Ali - interesting list!! It kinda explains the rich architecture and huge monuments of many other Iranian cities such as Shiraz and Isfahan


----------



## noonghandi

Kameel02 said:


> Thank you!! What was the capital of Iran / Persia before 200 years ago?


If Shahr Rey is considered part of Tehran, which it definitely is, Tehran is one of the oldest cities in Iran.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, shahre Rey in south of Tehran is a historic city but not the city of Tehran



Kameel02 said:


> Thank you Ali - interesting list!! It kinda explains the rich architecture and huge monuments of many other Iranian cities such as Shiraz and Isfahan


Yes, I guess so


----------



## alitezar

Some people release their fish in the ponds in parks


----------



## alitezar

Selling toys for the park


----------



## alitezar

Last glimpse at the New Year Haftsin and Haji Firouz around the city


----------



## alitezar

by Mamooli



















Wow so cool, I used to live on this street just a block away from this pic when I was in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Mamooli























































by Djoun










by Hanifoto










Entrance/ Exit to Tohid Tunnel


----------



## alitezar

Tehran Metro

by Mamooli









































































Tehran's International Airport Arrival Hall




























Haftsin table in the airport


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those photos are really very nice alitezar


----------



## abdeka

Really nice photos ali.


----------



## Kameel02

I'm in love with this city!!


----------



## noonghandi

Kameel02 said:


> I'm in love with this city!!


Although Alitezar's photos of the city reveal most of the city's physical beauty, compared to its spiritual and cultural beauty, the intangibles, you have seen nothing yet. If you lived there for a little while, you'll become a fan for life.


----------



## roro987

woooww!!! this city is prett nice and look modern!!!!


----------



## Ronald34

Super Photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Little old but still nice:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/banafsh/2538399588/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for the pix 



Gzdvtz said:


> is that really tehran city? it almost looks like a jungle, really interesting.
> 
> and every time i see pics of roads i'm impressed how clean they are!


Yes, Tehran has so many green areas and parks and this area is called Darband 



Saeed De La Vega said:


> I can say this thread is the best thread about tehran in this forum,
> better than others,and alitezar is on of the the best iranian users in this forum too,good job baradar!


Merci Saeed jan 



christos-greece said:


> Avenues, road photos: very nice photos alitezar
> what is the name of that tunnel (below photo)?


Thank you Chris, the tunnel is called Tohid Tunnel and I have post a video on the previous page (361) regarding it


----------



## alitezar

A car dealership

by DDMMYY










by Raspberry










Saad Abad Palace complex


----------



## alitezar

An art gallery














































Golestan Palace

by Ali Nouroozi


----------



## alitezar

by momcilo




























A supermarket

by Mark Kalsh



















An indoor rock climbing field


----------



## alitezar

by Hanifoto










by ChristineK



















by Earth Voyager


----------



## alitezar

by Earth Voyager





































by 106



















A famous Persian actress (Mahtab Keramati) while shooting a film


----------



## alitezar

A kiting day event


----------



## alitezar

by Florian










by Esi


----------



## alitezar

by hlotfi



















by Mansoorm


----------



## alitezar

by h lotfi





































A sign next to Tehran's water museum shows how many years ago water was extracted from the ground


----------



## alitezar

by Esi


----------



## alitezar




----------



## Ahora

@Alitezar thanks for the new pictures


----------



## TEHR_IR

nice Pics Alireza, I really like them


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice new photos alitezar


----------



## cezarsab

I'm in love with youe Capital!! 
Very beautiful!


----------



## urbastar

alitezar said:


> A car dealership


Since when kia sells cars in iran other than pride and rio? i don't recognize the model though (4x4?)


----------



## ZOHAR

from which age should women put a veil?
13?


----------



## melbstud

gorgeous


----------



## alitezar

Ahora said:


> @Alitezar thanks for the new pictures


Khahesh mikonam 



TEHR_IR said:


> nice Pics Alireza, I really like them


Merci 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed very nice new photos alitezar


Thank you Chris


----------



## alitezar

Tehran just has one old amusement park in the west of the city and it's nothing extraordinary but it's not bad neither

Eram Park


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

West of Tehran where most factories are


----------



## alitezar

by Shirin


----------



## alitezar

by Abelgroupi


----------



## alitezar

by Abelgroupi


----------



## alitezar

by Abelgroupi


----------



## alitezar

by Abelgroupi


----------



## alitezar

by Abelgroupi


----------



## alitezar

by Abelgroupi





































by Ashkan










by Esi










by Justin










by Mahdi


----------



## alitezar

Painting murals along the highways




























by Ali Farnam

View of Tehran from the Fire & Water Park


----------



## Farzad-THR

Thank you all guys for amazing photos!

You know what's funny? you live years in a city and live your tedious life but don't even know that the city you live in has such attractions or you know but almost never got the chance to go and see. But, once you got out, you start missing everything! and then you may realize how beutiful this city actually is (despite all the downsides) and how much you miss ithno:

When you live in there you mostly see negative points (which definitely every big city in the world has some). But now, you miss all the good stuff and memories.

I found this wonderful thread as I was desperately looking all over the net trying to find some pics of my hometown. 

I appreciate all you effort of putting hundreds of beautiful images here. Specially you "alitezar", you are just great! keep up the good work buddies!:cheers1:

I just signed up in the website to thank you.


----------



## Farzad-THR

By the way, would you please put some pics of central parts of Tehran ( vali asr, enghelaab, bolvar keshavarz...) I used to lived there for years!

Thank you.


----------



## alitezar

Salam Farzad, thank you for the kind message and I'm very glad you liked the pix. Also welcome to SSC 

I have pix of all areas of Tehran throughout the thread there are 365 pages full of pictures and if you browse through them u can find so many pix of Hafte Tir, Enghelab etc


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed amazing those new photos are alitezar


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran from Milad tower:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mehdi_tohidi/4367113059/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you for the lovely pic Chris, much appreciated 



fritfri said:


> nice.


Thank you


----------



## christos-greece

For a long time i searching to find a really good photo of Milad tower; today i found one:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3515340670/


----------



## Buraimi999

...............

هتل جهانگردی دیزین


----------



## Buraimi999

................


----------



## Buraimi999

.........


----------



## Buraimi999

....................


----------



## alitezar

Wow lovely pictures Buraimi, I truly appreciate your help


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> For a long time i searching to find a really good photo of Milad tower; today i found one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3515340670/


Very lovely pic Chris. Actually this is also one of my most favorite Milad Tower pix. Much appreciated


----------



## Saeed De La Vega

*Teheran...*


----------



## Hindustani

wow. dudes. this one is sheer beauty. Tehran is so massive & beautiful. I hope Iran builds a supertall tower soon in Tehran. it desperately needs one. It will look awesome from Milad tower.



christos-greece said:


> For a long time i searching to find a really good photo of Milad tower; today i found one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3515340670/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much, yes indeed Tehran needs tall towers but they don't build them for quakes....but tall buildings don't necessarily define a city, actually they make the city look very much like any other city in the west.


----------



## alitezar

Saeed De La Vega said:


>


Merci Saeed jan baraye aksha. I just love the design of the Azadi tower


----------



## alitezar

by Heidi














































by Yiprilbj


----------



## alitezar

by Mamooli














































by Behnaz


----------



## alitezar

by Delbakhteh



















by Arshia


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Roads around Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Delbakhteh










An art exhibit



















The artist


----------



## alitezar

by Naser



















by Naji


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Bus Rally by participation of Tehran's Bus Drivers and Tehran's busses from 40 years ago till today


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's City Bus in 80's




























by Nathalie Banoo


----------



## alitezar

Very cool photo of Central Tehran's Residential Area, looks like a Lego Land

by Hanifoto










Pix taken by my friend from her trip to Tehran last week


----------



## alitezar

by my friend


----------



## alitezar

by Bazrafshan

An Oil Company Office in Tehran














































HAHA, sometimes u come across funny n crazy scenes like this in Tehran :lol:

by Kamshots










by Afsaneh


----------



## alitezar

by Afsaneh


----------



## alitezar

by Afsaneh


----------



## alitezar

by Afsaneh


----------



## alitezar

by Afsaneh























































Tehran's Bunjee Jumping station up in the mountains


----------



## alitezar

by kamshots










by Almassi

Pardis Cinema










Niavaran Palace Complex




























Mellat Park


----------



## alitezar

Tehran Metro

Crazyyyy rush hours


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by ccb6k










by Manuella










by redbeardsajad










by Nader










by Hassan










by Afsaneh


----------



## alitezar

by Afsaneh




























Tehran is full of concerts, opera and theaters 

Homayoon Shajarian's Concert- A traditional style Persian singer














































An Opera Group in Tehran's Vahdat Opera House





































Another Event


----------



## alitezar

A day in Tehran's City park in Central Tehran


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice, really amazing photos from Tehran alitezar


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

I have got a message from our Chinese media that the Iranian police will arresst the young girls"who burn their skin into brown like Indian",is that true??????
What a abitrary decision made by the pitful government!!!!
Although I think Iranian girls with fair skin are more beautiful,and fair skin just agree my taste,but the personal freedom for being beautiful as he (or she )think himself(or herself)shoudn't be deprived..........Maybe tanned skin is a Western fashion,but it is just a personal affairs............What a pity.

But anyway,Thanks ALi a lot for your photos.I just downloaded some of these photos and show them to my friends on the net,they are all surprised by what a wonderful country that we alawys asscoiate with extremist ,poverty and uncivilized ares.......
Because what the messages we received about Iran are all nagetive...I think we should really know the truth of the country and its people


----------



## alitezar

^^ yes, Ark, the police chief of Tehran has said that women who tan their skin can get arrested since it's against their values and they plan to close the tanning salons in Tehran...I sometimes wonder how screwed up and nasty a government can get..they are the WORST, nastiest and the most corrupted government in the world and have no mercy on their people neither..may they all vanish 



christos-greece said:


> Very nice, really amazing photos from Tehran alitezar


Thank you Chris


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

But to myself,I just like fair skin.................:nuts:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing Tehran in this photo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/parseha/4400713627/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you so much Chris for the above nice pic


----------



## AriaMehr

^^ Nice 

From Persia cars,

Classic rolls royce in Tehran









Lambo


















Mustang in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

^^ Very cool car pix. Thanks Ariamehr 

It rains alot in Tehran during spring and this year the city has been hit by many thunder showers


----------



## alitezar

Women also have their own taxi line if they prefer to use it




























by Momatti


----------



## alitezar

Davis Cup of Tennis in Tehran about 2 weeks ago


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's City Park small bird zoo


----------



## alitezar

by Reza










by Lokje



















by Redbeardsajad


----------



## alitezar

by Keyvan

Some residential streets


----------



## alitezar

by Keyvan


----------



## alitezar

by Keyvan


----------



## alitezar

by Keyvan


----------



## alitezar

Inside a local mini market





































More pix of Tehran's Int'l Book Fair


----------



## alitezar

Karting Race Track


----------



## alitezar

A concert




























A show in a neighborhood


----------



## alitezar

by Ali


----------



## Aan

great photo, hope future will be this open as kid greeting photographer


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, I like that pic a lot too. Shame on our government for putting so much restriction on Iranian People's freedom and hope for our victory


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Could anyong put more wonderful pictures,thanks...............


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really good, very nice photos alitezar


----------



## asizzudd

alitezar said:


> Thanks to Mr. Shahram Razavi.


Hello, All.....
I always want to know much about Tehran. It's Great city i think.
But i never know before that Tehran has a snow season. GREAT.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Tehran has very nice and quiet residential places. Some cities have them misplaced just beside business centers and their streets start to collapse, but the ones in the pic are beautifully preserved.


----------



## persianteen

i hate the residental towers of tehran! tehran homes used to be single family houses, but now for no reason they are destroying them and building towers and apartments and this it why the population of tehran is incrising fast!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

...I hope Lula can get a good agreement which allows Iranians to remain in peace.


----------



## Aan

alitezar said:


> ^^ Yes, I like that pic a lot too. Shame on our government for putting so much restriction on Iranian People's freedom and hope for our victory


btw. is that typical greeting (gesture) for iranians to have hidden thumb in palm or is it just the girl? here we have usually thumb outside


----------



## alitezar

by Eminuez


----------



## alitezar

Unveiling of the beautiful Mural Tile Work on the side of a Tehran Highway by Iranian artist Laleh Eskandsari


----------



## alitezar

by Shirin


----------



## alitezar

by Shirin



















Chicken Kabob










Iranian style pizza the yummiest ever


----------



## alitezar

Pix from http://gigapan.org/gigapans/5790/

This is the pano and the rest are zoomed pictures


----------



## alitezar

Pix from http://gigapan.org/gigapans/5790/


----------



## alitezar

Pix from http://gigapan.org/gigapans/5790/


----------



## alitezar

Pix from http://gigapan.org/gigapans/5790/


----------



## alitezar

Pix from http://gigapan.org/gigapans/5790/


----------



## alitezar

Pictures of a class of University of Tehran graduates in front of the entrance to the uni


----------



## alitezar

by Stefano


----------



## alitezar

by Alev



















by Stefano










by Mattia










by Palideh










*by alirezabehpour*


----------



## abdeka

Stunning! Viva Iran! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice motorways/roads and women's photos alitezar


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris for visiting 



abdeka said:


> Stunning! Viva Iran! :cheers:


Thanks very much


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

fanscinating pictures of Iran.................whish a peace for this great country


----------



## christos-greece

This is really beautiful:


>


:cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ I really like the above pic a lot too Chris 



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> fanscinating pictures of Iran.................whish a peace for this great country


Thanks very much


----------



## christos-greece

^^ If you have more cars with skyline photos of Tehran, please post them


----------



## mirzazeehan

Those are nice pics...thanks for sharing!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ If you have more cars with skyline photos of Tehran, please post them


Yes, for sure 

By Big Castor

Elahiyeh Skyline














































By Ivonna










by Hamed


----------



## alitezar

by Hamed



















by Hamid










by Aydin



















by Omid


----------



## alitezar

A play in Tehran














































by Mani










by Karel










Cute chicken pets


----------



## alitezar

by Ashna




























by 107




























by Peiman


----------



## alitezar

Iranian Teams Bike Race


----------



## alitezar

by Aghaee



















by Paul



















by keyvan



















by Najme










by Kashanchi


----------



## alitezar

by Dan

The big stick is to mash the soup in the bowl 























































by Harekat


----------



## alitezar

by Harekat




























by Andre

Tehran Bazaar Area


----------



## alitezar

by Admin Kazemi





































A Concert at Milad Tower's Conference Center the white building to the right


----------



## alitezar

by Admin Kazemi














































Golestan Palace


----------



## alitezar

by Solhtours

A cafe on top of Milad Tower



















Diverse Looks of Iranians 










One of Tehran's Jewish Temples










by Admin Kazemi










All kinds of sour cherry, berries and plums


----------



## alitezar

You can see latest styles in Tehran all year round


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos of Tehran and beyond like this one:


>


----------



## Ahora

beautiful, thanks for the pictures


----------



## charpentier

I would have quoted the same picture, Christos xD



alitezar said:


> by Andre
> 
> Tehran Bazaar Area


I also like the roads ^^, the fountains, the cherries and the people. Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much 



christos-greece said:


> Once again very nice photos of Tehran and beyond like this one:


Thank you so much Chris 



Ahora said:


> beautiful, thanks for the pictures


You're very welcome


----------



## Ahora




----------



## christos-greece

Looking towards the center or the suburbs of Tehran in that photo, alitezar?


>


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi Chris..the above pic is looking from NW of Tehran towards the mountain in the same NW direction  Central Tehran is behind this pic and not visible...


----------



## Zombify

shayan said:


> well done thanks.  hopefully people will realise that we arent some kind of Islamic naties who believe in a dude in a pit.


Iran is indeed beautiful, but I never understood why Iranians are so anti-Islamic. Iranians should be proud of their rich history, as well as their religion. There is nothing wrong with being an Islamic country. You should be proud of your culture and religion.


----------



## noonghandi

Strong Hearted said:


> @alitezar....dude you are doing a splendid job! I definitely am in love with this awesome city of Tehran
> Can you please explain me one thing, this image below, I really love this thing, a water channel passing through the streets of the city ! Is this pure water of some natural spring coming from the mountains & passing through an artificially made channel???


let me answer you before Alitezar gets here.
This place is actually called Darband and it is almost the north end of the city right in the mountains.The water is always freezing because it is the melting snow water. It is clean water. This place is very nice to visit in the summer time because of its nice ambiance. The pictures of berries and sour fruit roll ups you see are all from this area.


----------



## noonghandi

really cute babies. I wish they were mine,


----------



## Strong Hearted

noonghandi said:


> let me answer you before Alitezar gets here.
> This place is actually called Darband and it is almost the north end of the city right in the mountains.The water is always freezing because it is the melting snow water. It is clean water. This place is very nice to visit in the summer time because of its nice ambiance. The pictures of berries and sour fruit roll ups you see are all from this area.


Thanx for the reply


----------



## alitezar

Strong Hearted said:


> @alitezar....dude you are doing a splendid job! I definitely am in love with this awesome city of Tehran
> Can you please explain me one thing, this image below, I really love this thing, a water channel passing through the streets of the city ! Is this pure water of some natural spring coming from the mountains & passing through an artificially made channel???


Thanks noonghandi for explaining this and yes String hearted these water canals originate from the mountains in north of Tehran and is natural water and runs through the city as well.

Also thanks for your kind comment and visiting the thread 



christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3643507353/


Thank you for the lovely pic Chris 



kang rey said:


> The most famous city in this region, love it this city, so huge :cheers:


Thanks very much 



Di-brazil said:


> Sorry but not every religion is equal, one example is the bible that christians released for many things like not wearing a veil. I think the policy reflects the thinking of most of the population in the ideology that passes.


Sorry I didn't understand what you mean?



persian said:


> Great work again alitezar. thanks.


Merci 



christos-greece said:


> Very nice, awesome - perfect photos alitezar :cheers:


Thanks very much Chris 



Shezan said:


> interesting place


Thank you 



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> WOW,what a diversty look in Iran
> But in general,Iranian girls are beautiful indeed.


Thanks


----------



## alitezar

Digital Imaging Expo in Tehran 2 weeks ago


----------



## alitezar

Some cute Tehrani cats 

by Hassan










by Moryabdi



















by Garoosi




























by Meysam










by Hesam



















by 103


----------



## alitezar

by 106


----------



## alitezar

by 106



















by Berrin

A fortune teller love bird, he picks a fortune for you when u pay him of course 



















by Mohsen


----------



## alitezar

Tehran Symphony Orchestra Practice Night (TSO)









































































The actual performance


----------



## alitezar

by Mehdi










by Pawell










by Hector



















by Msmrangidan




























by Almassi


----------



## alitezar

by D


----------



## alitezar

by tyge woetman










by Kalmir




























by Kamshots










by Hnoohnejad



















All kinds of sour cherries


----------



## Ahora

^^ thanks for the nice pictures


----------



## Koobideh

Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> WOW,what a diversty look in Iran,I can even find a face looks similar to us Chinese,the girl in white...........
> I think the 2nd girl counting from the right in the first row looks really really gengorous,the 3rd girl beside her also looks gengorous,and taht girl in white also looks cute..........Generally speaking I think 5 of the 7girls looks pretty..............................
> hno:*But I want to say that the 2 nd counting from right girl in the 2nd row looks really ugly to me...................:lol:She looks quite similar to Mongolians.*
> 
> Ok,after I go over these pics,I think over 60%,even 70%of the girls looks pretty,but I can also find 10-20% down to earth ones that do look ugly to me.............:lol:
> But in general,Iranian girls are beautiful indeed.


By the way, Mongolian girls are actually really hot. They are not ugly people at all lol.


----------



## Libertango

Tehran looks AMAZING; it's the top of my list of places to visit. I just hope I can work out a way of getting there, soooooon.



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> WOW,what a diversty look in Iran,I can even find a face looks similar to us Chinese,the girl in white...........
> I think the 2nd girl counting from the right in the first row looks really really gengorous,the 3rd girl beside her also looks gengorous,and taht girl in white also looks cute..........Generally speaking I think 5 of the 7girls looks pretty..............................
> hno:But I want to say that the 2 nd counting from right girl in the 2nd row looks really ugly to me...................:lol:She looks quite similar to Mongolians.
> 
> Ok,after I go over these pics,I think over 60%,even 70%of the girls looks pretty,but I can also find 10-20% down to earth ones that do look ugly to me.............:lol:
> But in general,Iranian girls are beautiful indeed.


Oh my God. What the hell is your problem?! All your posts are littered with some kind of racial superiority and an attack on those you find UGLY. She's ugly BECAUSE she looks Mongolian?! Please. Stop the racism. Do you really need to come into a public forum, in a thread which isn't even about how gorgeous people are, and call a young girl, a stranger to you, ugly?! Really?! I feel so sorry for you. Enjoy all the beauty the world has to offer, in all it's ways, shapes and forms.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4317050340/


----------



## bardia

Iran is A big & huge country


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Libertango said:


> Tehran looks AMAZING; it's the top of my list of places to visit. I just hope I can work out a way of getting there, soooooon.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God. What the hell is your problem?! All your posts are littered with some kind of racial superiority and an attack on those you find UGLY. She's ugly BECAUSE she looks Mongolian?! Please. Stop the racism. Do you really need to come into a public forum, in a thread which isn't even about how gorgeous people are, and call a young girl, a stranger to you, ugly?! Really?! I feel so sorry for you. Enjoy all the beauty the world has to offer, in all it's ways, shapes and forms.


ve
I just say what I was thinking about,I think I have the freedom..........I don't care about what you think about..........Anyone have his own definition for beauty,I just put it that girl don't agree my test ............That's all.....

I don't care about your awful acusing of racism,I just act in the way I feel good.....................


----------



## Libertango

Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> I don't care about your awful acusing of racism,I just act in the way I feel good.....................


OMG this is brilliant.:lol:


----------



## intensivecarebear

^^For the record if we're going to be superficial I would add that Mongolians sure as hell look closer to your fellow Chinese people than any Iranian. So I guess you must not find your own people very beautiful since you're so obsessed with Iranian girls:nuts:
I agree with libertango, this forum is not a beauty pageant and it's certainly not a place where you can slander an entire group of people for any reason

If calling other people ugly makes you feel good, all that tells anyone is how ugly YOU are, inside and out.

Anyway I appreciate this thread because it shows normal people living normal lives, regardless of how physically attractive they are to some. Considering that the media loves to paint Iran in every negative way possible, it's nice to see a thread that shows the human side of a country. So lets keep the comments respectful and relevant.


----------



## alitezar

by yunes



















maysam










by hamid


----------



## alitezar

by hamid


----------



## alitezar

Abo Atash Park


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A concert




























Tehran's Car Race Track


----------



## alitezar

by Nosazi Abas abad










A huge planetarium being built in the abo atash park


----------



## alitezar

A movie premier in one of Tehran cinemas with some famous Iranian celebs


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A newly opened metro station





































Tehran's Mayor Visiting the station



















Tehran is filled with gamenets and here is one of them


----------



## alitezar

A handcrafts museum


----------



## alitezar

by jhgnyc



















Tehran has so many coffee shops but most of them are in private residential areas so that gov. guards don't cause troubles as for girl's veil etc.



















Cafe Vino


----------



## alitezar

by Dr. Koushik


----------



## Tihhi

Amazing pics))But is the topic only for Tehran?I would love to see some pics from Isfahan-in my opinion a very beautiful Iranian city))


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much, yes sorry since this thread is only dedicated to Tehran I only post Tehran pix and Isfahan is so beautiful and there are so many pix of it in the Iran/Persian thread or the Iran section also


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Thanks again,very beautiful pics............Well,I find it interesting that compared to the former pics taken in winter,most Iranian guys and girls get tanned,and look hotter...:lol::lol: just like us Chinese,in winter are fair skinned,in summer tanned,now in my city,it is over 30C now....
Is it hot in Iran now???


----------



## alitezar

^^ yes..In Tehran in summer it's usually around 35C in day and 25C at night cities in middle of Iran and close to the Persian Gulf are more hot.


----------



## huahaha

iran its modern country and freedom for their citizen, far from what almost pepole all over the world excepted.....


----------



## Koobideh

This is the grand opening for _Cameron Zigzal_ fashion line in Almas Shopping Centre in Tehran. 











































































































































































































































Website: http://www.cameronzigzal.com/
Facebook fan page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cameron-Zigzal/307955083787?ref=ts


----------



## Koobideh

Some Cameron Zigzal shoots





































This is its owner Kamran Bakhtiari


----------



## alitezar

by Koobideh

Thanks for the pix 

This is the grand opening for _Cameron Zigzal_ fashion line in Almas Shopping Centre in Tehran.


----------



## Persian Queen

haha i know almost all the pictures 
btw I love all parts of Iran all the cities and all my people


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Persian Queen said:


> haha i know almost all the pictures
> btw I love all parts of Iran all the cities and all my people


Could you please put some pics of Esfahan?????and the boys and girls of Esfahan????:lol::lol:


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

alitezar said:


> Yes, yesterday our nasty government gave out these hair models to show only allowed hair cuts for men since Iranian teenagers make their hair spiky all the time and our government is against anything western so they said to all Tehran barbershops that they can only cut hairs in these styles.
> 
> This is just hilarious, we have the saddest and nastiest government on earth, but the funny thing is that they can never stop people. Still girls show too much hair and don't have complete veil and try not to observe the dress code and guys all go out with spiky hair after a while the gov. gives up. They do all these stupid things at start of summer to scare people but it never works.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol:
> Yeah,the government always act in ridiclous way,but I think this hairstyle code is resonable............I think Iranian guys always have strange hairstyle,like cookscomb:nuts:I don't think that kind of hairstyle is a good way to show they're in fashion..........................
> And in fact,the hairstyle in that code is not that bad,some are also quite cool:banana:....................But I think,the dress code for girls really should be dismissed.the right of pursuit for beauty for girls shouldn't be deprivedhno:hno:


----------



## Persian Queen

Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> Could you please put some pics of Esfahan?????and the boys and girls of Esfahan????:lol::lol:



lol but this is thread is only for Tehranis not Isfahanis otherwise i would


----------



## Persian Queen

Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> Could you please put some pics of Esfahan?????and the boys and girls of Esfahan????:lol::lol:


I am Isfahani/Yazdi myself  But only my roots. I was born in south and raised in Tehran :banana:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Welcome Persian Queen to SSC


----------



## Persian Queen

alitezar said:


> ^^ Welcome Persian Queen to SSC


Thank you


----------



## Persian Queen




----------



## TEHR_IR

Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> alitezar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yesterday our nasty government gave out these hair models to show only allowed hair cuts for men since Iranian teenagers make their hair spiky all the time and our government is against anything western so they said to all Tehran barbershops that they can only cut hairs in these styles.
> 
> This is just hilarious, we have the saddest and nastiest government on earth, but the funny thing is that they can never stop people. Still girls show too much hair and don't have complete veil and try not to observe the dress code and guys all go out with spiky hair after a while the gov. gives up. They do all these stupid things at start of summer to scare people but it never works.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol:
> Yeah,the government always act in ridiclous way,but I think this hairstyle code is resonable............I think Iranian guys always have strange hairstyle,like cookscomb:nuts:I don't think that kind of hairstyle is a good way to show they're in fashion..........................
> And in fact,the hairstyle in that code is not that bad,some are also quite cool:banana:....................But I think,the dress code for girls really should be dismissed.the right of pursuit for beauty for girls shouldn't be deprivedhno:hno:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say that, everyone has the right to style him/her self they way they want even if it looks bad...who are they to judge other people looks, this is just another sign how cruel this regime is...Alireza sorry i don't want to have politics in this thread but how can you say Ark-chinese this is okay??? it's not, it shows how backward this regime is, and that Iranian women and men have no freedom at all!! shame to all the ones who think this is okay!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

TEHR_IR said:


> Ark-Chinese greeting said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say that, everyone has the right to style him/her self they way they want even if it looks bad...who are they to judge other people looks, this is just another sign how cruel this regime is...Alireza sorry i don't want to have politics in this thread but how can you say Ark-chinese this is okay??? it's not, it shows how backward this regime is, and that Iranian women and men have no freedom at all!! shame to all the ones who think this is okay!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your costructive imformation:lol::lol:and I get it........Whish freedom for the people in Iran^^^^
> In fact,in China,college students also have that kind of code,but unfortunately,we haven't reconized that our freedom had been deprivedhno:hno:
> I think,Chinese youth should learn a lot from Iranian youth.....Struggle for our own freedom..........Not just obey.
Click to expand...


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^well than, don't say it's okay too this restriction on men...besides there is a diffrence between hair restrictions in a college than in the whole society...


----------



## Persian Queen

TEHR_IR said:


> ^^well than, don't say it's okay too this restriction on men...besides there is a diffrence between hair restrictions in a college than in the whole society...


Its not okay
the more the regime pushes this shit the more iranians will turn against them


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Persian Queen said:


> Its not okay
> the more the regime pushes this shit the more iranians will turn against them


I just agree with the point............Since 2005,Iran gov have made so many this kind of codes.............But from the pics,it just pushes youth act in the opposite way...................Best whishes for free Iran


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

TEHR_IR said:


> ^^well than, don't say it's okay too this restriction on men...besides there is a diffrence between hair restrictions in a college than in the whole society...


Yeah,that's so,but Chinese people's freedom also have been deprived in some areas,CCP gov alway block the Internet,and control the public opinion.We can't log in Facebook and Youtube since last summer in case of" Western political invasion",What a pityhno:hno:

Anyway,I think our disscusion is constructive.............Let's come back to the pics


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

TEHR_IR said:


> ^^well than, don't say it's okay too this restriction on men...besides there is a diffrence between hair restrictions in a college than in the whole society...


Yeah,I agree with you,it's not OKAY.Thanks for you imformation:lol:


----------



## Closed

Nice.


----------



## alitezar

savagef44 said:


> Such a nice shot? What camera? what settings?


Actually I don't know, but sometimes people post the camera info on flickr


----------



## alitezar

savagef44 said:


> Such a nice shot? What camera? what settings?


oh, maybe this is the info u r looking for:

Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II (Pool)


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## alitezar

by Arash










by Pedram




























by friend faraway



















An Art Exhibit


----------



## alitezar

by Zhabibsaz


----------



## alitezar

by Nima



















by Ali Samii



















Classic Cars Museum



















Tehran's Rally Field


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

In Tehran cars are like moving discos..the music is so loud and they have the best stereo system


----------



## alitezar

In the Parks doing crazy things


----------



## alitezar

Tehran has many billiard clubs but the hours for girls and guys are different and they are segregated as you can see by the government


----------



## alitezar

by Mused










by Ali Samii


----------



## alitezar

by Ali Samii




























by Hphossein





















by Cecilia


----------



## alitezar

by Cecilia


----------



## alitezar

By Cecilia


----------



## alitezar

by Cecilia










A Concert
































































by Choobin


----------



## alitezar

by Mehrdad










by Eric



















by Big Castor

Iran's Art Garden- A miniature park of some of Iran's Historic landmarks























































by Alireza










by Hassan

Tohid Tunnell














































by Ali


----------



## et?

Everything is wonderful except for the way the girls have to dress and also why men and women must be separated ? i dont understand that why people stand living in that way, i cant imagine my country like that, i have a question From wich age girls have to use veil ??
another one is there parties ? i mean with girls and boys together ? omg im full of questions ! sometimes life there looks so similiar like my own country life (im ecuadorian, if you dont know where is ecuador, its a small country at latinamerica). finally i think iranian girls are sexy jeje


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Wow.......Alitazar,very wonderful pics........And I find the guys get tanned compared to the former pics taken 2 months ago........And the tanned Iranian guys look really hot!!!!:cheer::cheer::cheer:
I want to ask question,is that a fact that Iranians get tanned in hot summer and get fair skin in cold winter.........That's what I find from the pics......Iranians in winter look more similar to 'European',Iranians in summer have a kind of 'Middle East'featuers .Is that right ??


----------



## jwenunz

A beautiful city！！！


----------



## christos-greece

Night view of Tehran:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/farrokhi/4758976353/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much Chris for the lovely shot of Tehran 



et? said:


> Everything is wonderful except for the way the girls have to dress and also why men and women must be separated ? i dont understand that why people stand living in that way, i cant imagine my country like that, i have a question From wich age girls have to use veil ??
> another one is there parties ? i mean with girls and boys together ? omg im full of questions ! sometimes life there looks so similiar like my own country life (im ecuadorian, if you dont know where is ecuador, its a small country at latinamerica). finally i think iranian girls are sexy jeje


Hi there,

I know our gov. is very sad and totally sucks but if people protest against them they'll arrest and execute you that's why no one dares opposing them. They are very cruel to the poor people 

Girls should wear veil from 9 years old and up. And yes in Tehran there are so many underground parties and they are very very fun but you need to know people in order to get invited.



jwenunz said:


> A beautiful city！！！


Thank you 



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> Wow.......Alitazar,very wonderful pics........And I find the guys get tanned compared to the former pics taken 2 months ago........And the tanned Iranian guys look really hot!!!!:cheer::cheer::cheer:
> I want to ask question,is that a fact that Iranians get tanned in hot summer and get fair skin in cold winter.........That's what I find from the pics......Iranians in winter look more similar to 'European',Iranians in summer have a kind of 'Middle East'featuers .Is that right ??


Thanks Ark, I don't know some people get sun tanned in summer but not in winter but some people already have tanned skins


----------



## kang rey

No doubt, this city is a city full of spirit and very amazing


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Once more I want to put it that Iranian girls look really beautiful ,elegant,and sweet............:nuts::nuts:
You guys Iranian boys are really lucky!!!:horse:


----------



## Persian Queen

thanks for all the beautiful pictures :grouphug:


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're very welcome 



Tehroony said:


> Man yek sa'al az shoma daram:
> Parsal yek dusti beh man chandta aks ferestad, vali yadesh raft, az koja inha gereft.
> Man faghad midunam, keh in aksha dar shomale tehran andakhteh shodand. Kesi miduneh az koja (dar google earth negah kardam)?


Fekr konam inja az Aghdasiyeh ya Dar Abad gerefteh shode basheh 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ In those photos above should be looking at Tehran suburbs?


Yes, it is Chris 



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> Hi,Ali.I want to ask another quesetion,how the huge city Tehran gets enough water supply???From the pics it seems that Tehran is on the feet of snowny mouantains and to the border of wilderness desert,and there are not many trees and seems quite dry.And it seems there is no river along the area,so how is Tehran get its water supply????build the canal to import water from wet and rainy areas???(like Beiing,also on the border of desert),or just depend on the rain??


Actually I'm not sure, Tehran experiences water shortage in summers and even now and it's a big problem but I don't know exactly where the water supply comes from 

Since the weather is getting so hot everywhere I put some winter pix to keep us all cool 

by Ali Farnam














































Iran's Carpet Museum










Former InterContinental Hotel now Laleh Hotel since our government is against anything western they changed its name to Laleh


----------



## hellospank25

alitezar said:


> Some pix of Tehran Cinemas


That's the ad for a famous hollywood movie from a few years ago.
I was wondering how do they show foreign movies given that the ladies
don't have their heads covered in those movies? and what if there is a kissing scene?


----------



## alitezar

^^ In Iran the gov. does allow the T.V. or cinemas to broadcast non-Iranians movies and they don't mind the ladies not having veil in the movies since they say as long as they're not Iranian it's OK. Also they censor all the xrated parts and kissing etc. The Iranian T.V. is very pro in censoring films and even they censor foreign cartoons for kids. That's very sick but people get original movies from free movie sellers all over Tehran streets.

By Ali Farnam














































I always loved this tower when I passed by it, one of my favorites


----------



## TEHR_IR

Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> Hi,Ali.I want to ask another quesetion,how the huge city Tehran gets enough water supply???From the pics it seems that Tehran is on the feet of snowny mouantains and to the border of wilderness desert,and there are not many trees and seems quite dry.And it seems there is no river along the area,so how is Tehran get its water supply????build the canal to import water from wet and rainy areas???(like Beiing,also on the border of desert),or just depend on the rain??



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_supply_and_sanitation_in_Iran

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amir_Kabir_Dam

this will help you.

also south Tehran has green fields and archicultural activities, you just cant see it because of all the smog..., Iran has only 2 desserts, Lut and Salt dessert the nearest is the salt dessert which is almost 2-3 hours driving from the border of Tehran.


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

alitezar said:


> ^^ In Iran the gov. does allow the T.V. or cinemas to broadcast non-Iranians movies and they don't mind the ladies not having veil in the movies since they say as long as they're not Iranian it's OK. Also they censor all the xrated parts and kissing etc. The Iranian T.V. is very pro in censoring films and even they censor foreign cartoons for kids. That's very sick but people get original movies from free movie sellers all over Tehran streets.


I want to say,so do us Chinese.hno:Chinese gov is also not allow the sex-involved scenes.......So Chinese administration eliminate all the shots of sex and even some kissing shots are also eliminatedhno:hno: As to the foreign movies,everything have some side-effect on the political affairs about CCP will be eliminated,even some are not allowed to be imported to China.
But we can also buy the original ones in streets:lol::lol:


----------



## Tehroony

alitezar said:


> Fekr konam inja az Aghdasiyeh ya Dar Abad gerefteh shode basheh


:master: peydash kardam, Dar Abad bud, hatta khane ro dar google earth peydah kardam  kheily mamnoon


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Yes, it is Chris


OK then, waiting more... the area suburb of Tehran seems to be very nice


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris, sure 



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> I want to say,so do us Chinese.hno:Chinese gov is also not allow the sex-involved scenes.......So Chinese administration eliminate all the shots of sex and even some kissing shots are also eliminatedhno:hno: As to the foreign movies,everything have some side-effect on the political affairs about CCP will be eliminated,even some are not allowed to be imported to China.
> But we can also buy the original ones in streets:lol::lol:


Wow that is strange because China is not an Islamic cuntry that they censor these scenes from the movies :nuts:



Tehroony said:


> :master: peydash kardam, Dar Abad bud, hatta khane ro dar google earth peydah kardam  kheily mamnoon


Eh che jaleb, khahesh mikonam 



TEHR_IR said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_supply_and_sanitation_in_Iran
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amir_Kabir_Dam
> 
> this will help you.
> 
> also south Tehran has green fields and archicultural activities, you just cant see it because of all the smog..., Iran has only 2 desserts, Lut and Salt dessert the nearest is the salt dessert which is almost 2-3 hours driving from the border of Tehran.


Thanks Tehr-IR for the info 

by Ali Farnam


----------



## alitezar

by Ali Farnam










Tehran's Bunjee Jumping Station on top of mountains


----------



## alitezar

by Durstguel
































































A Greek Church




























by Ali Samii


----------



## alitezar

by Durstguel























































Dizin Ski Resort

by Ali Samii


----------



## alitezar

Homayoon Shajarian a famous Persian singer concert practice


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Hi Alitazar,every country has its traditional moral standard,and the sex is against the traditional Chinese moral standard.In traditional Chinese moral,women are lower class and must obey their father,hasband.As to the relationship between men and women,young men can't touch the female except their relatives according to traditional Chinese moral standard.In the 20th century,China has experience great changes,the traditional moral standrd don't modify our life in most way,but as to the sex,some people are more serious(especially the older ones).So in our film,women wear in sexy dress is OK,but when it comes to the fucking shots,it is forbiden.

And China is a Communisty Countury,so the sexy invovled shots always regarded as"Western Dissolute Cultural Invasion".And if the foreign film have something invovled in political affairs related to CCP,many of its sensitive parts will be eliminated........To prevent "The Western soft power invasion" and "Protect Chinese featured Socialism cultural civilization".


----------



## Great.Iran

such a great topic is it!kay: firstly I should apologize because of not posting any reply and just archived them in past (due to not suitable username choosing at the time of registration:wallbash. fortunately I have changed my username and now I feel more comfort to send posts here.:hi: I have followed this topic since 2008!


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

^^Welcome, and yes, this is a great topic


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> Hi Alitazar,every country has its traditional moral standard,and the sex is against the traditional Chinese moral standard.In traditional Chinese moral,women are lower class and must obey their father,hasband.As to the relationship between men and women,young men can't touch the female except their relatives according to traditional Chinese moral standard.In the 20th century,China has experience great changes,the traditional moral standrd don't modify our life in most way,but as to the sex,some people are more serious(especially the older ones).So in our film,women wear in sexy dress is OK,but when it comes to the fucking shots,it is forbiden.
> 
> And China is a Communisty Countury,so the sexy invovled shots always regarded as"Western Dissolute Cultural Invasion".And if the foreign film have something invovled in political affairs related to CCP,many of its sensitive parts will be eliminated........To prevent "The Western soft power invasion" and "Protect Chinese featured Socialism cultural civilization".


Yes, Thanks for the info



Great.Iran said:


> such a great topic is it!kay: firstly I should apologize because of not posting any reply and just archived them in past (due to not suitable username choosing at the time of registration:wallbash. fortunately I have changed my username and now I feel more comfort to send posts here.:hi: I have followed this topic since 2008!


Very cool, welcome and thank you


----------



## alitezar




----------



## Alkareem

Beautiful pictures of Tehran.


----------



## alitezar

Alkareem said:


> Beautiful pictures of Tehran.


Thanks very much 

by Mehran


----------



## Tourniquet

mohmeddali


----------



## alitezar

Tourniquet said:


> Veeeeeeeeeeeeeery beautiful. Iran is a pearl!!!


Thank you so much Tourniquet and also for the pix too 



Pak Pashtun said:


> this is amazing, what a developed country iran is


Thank you 



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> Alitazar always do this kind of wonderful jobs


Thank you so much 



christos-greece said:


> Really very nice, amazing new photos alitezar
> 
> one more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/acoran/4106668146/


Thanks so much Chris for all the great pix 



Tourniquet said:


> You can believe that all of you from Iran have our support here in Brazil. We know very well what is being repressed. Our twenty years of military dictatorship made some wounds that didn't heal for some Brazilians. But I know these things will never sufocate the wonderful country and the wonderful people Iran has. Your country is fascinating, your city is fantastic. Iranian people should be very proud of it.


Thank you so much for your kind comment. Much appreciated and I'm glad you nejoy the pix 



SoroushPersepolisi said:


> WOW!!!! i amm impressed, this looks awesome, clean, with a good touch of aesthetics , looks like the semi suburbs they build in europe. very nice


Yes, I agree, it's quiet nice


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Thanks so much Chris for all the great pix


Welcome alitezar  btw yesterday i posted an other one (^^)


----------



## BLunted

such a beautiful city. hope things change so that I can visit one day.


----------



## Strong Hearted

christos-greece said:


> An aerial view of Tehran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ensiematthias/2177477478/in/photostream/


Great! thats an awesome view! :uh:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you Strong Hearted


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Welcome alitezar  btw yesterday i posted an other one (^^)


Thanks Chris, yes actually it's very cool the pic you posted on top of this page the green area to the left is part of Tehran's Domestic Airport and the Runway starts about 10 meters away 



BLunted said:


> such a beautiful city. hope things change so that I can visit one day.


Thanks for your comment and visiitng 

Grass Ski Contest














































by Sima



















by Payam Spot










by Hamvatan


----------



## alitezar

I'll post more pix soon as I was busy for a while 

Art show in benefit of disabled
































































Tehran's Karting Race Track


----------



## alitezar

A rally race track just outside of Tehran


















































































A cooking show


----------



## alitezar

Home appliances Expo




























Most Tehran homes have this type of intercom




























Iranian hand crafts





































Mr. Shajarian, a very famous Persian singer


----------



## alitezar

by Samira






















































































































Azadi square

by Siamak


----------



## alitezar

by Reza





































by Michael


----------



## alitezar

by Roozbeh










by Zari




























by Khamoosh










by Saz-b


----------



## Leigh

Amazing city, country, culture and people.

Keep up the great work alitezar and all who share the pictures, we are with you.


----------



## Persian Queen

Wow I wonder where you get all these great photos  
Thanks for sharing  
They are all amazing


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Good pics again...................


----------



## christos-greece

And those photos above are also very nice, amazing alitezar


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris 



Leigh said:


> Amazing city, country, culture and people.
> 
> Keep up the great work alitezar and all who share the pictures, we are with you.


Thanks very much for your comment and thanks for visiitng the Tehran thread 



Persian Queen said:


> Wow I wonder where you get all these great photos
> Thanks for sharing
> They are all amazing


lol, thank you so much, I go to multiple sites and get pictures from there once a week 



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> Good pics again...................


Thank you Ark


----------



## alitezar

Landing in Tehran's Domestic Airport

Posted by Tehr-IR


----------



## Ronald34

I love everything on Iran, except the Mullahs and the islamic regime.


----------



## persianteen

really beautiful photos, thx :cheers:


----------



## Koobideh




----------



## Koobideh




----------



## Koobideh

That old brown building on the right with a Faravahar on it is that very prestigious Zoroastrian high school in Tehran, I forgot the name though


----------



## cocucka

amazing photos, beautiful country !!!
Congratulations with 1st nuclear reactor start, this is really big success =)


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



persianteen said:


> really beautiful photos, thx :cheers:


Thanks Persian Teen 



AmirX said:


> Love the pix alitezar, thansk you so much for the lovely tour of my beloved city Tehran


Thanks Amir jan, welcome to SSC and I'm glad you liked the pix 



AND Thank you KOOBIDEH for all the great pix and your help


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely and very nice new photos indeed


----------



## footiran




----------



## abdeka

Really good photos! I love this city so much.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those 2 aerial photos of Tehran are really awesome :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 



abdeka said:


> Really good photos! I love this city so much.


Thanks buddy 

Thanks Footiran for the pix


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/instantburst/4814545699/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/instantburst/4818248295/in/photostream/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Wow lovely shots, thanks so much Chris


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you very much alitezar 

btw, i am searching this thread for a particurarly photo but i didnt find yet. That photo show a airplane approach (or take off) from the international airport of Tehran; a really great photo. Do you remember which photo i am talking?


----------



## alitezar

^^ I think I remember, the picture from central Tehran with so many buildings on both sides of one street? if that's the one let me know and if i find it I'll post it since I don't know on which page it is right now.

Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> ^^ I think I remember, the picture from central Tehran with so many buildings on both sides of one street? if that's the one let me know and if i find it I'll post it since I don't know on which page it is right now.
> 
> Thanks


Probably it is the one... OK i will wait


----------



## GIM

What a huge city ... and Modern ... and people with a very lively, vibrant and modern!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you GIM


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Great pics again!!!


----------



## henry hill

A lot of new, beautiful photos. Wonderful. kay: I look at this topic regularly. 

Regards.:cheers:


----------



## footiran

view of Tehran with Iran Air's legendary plane, Alpha Mike(747-186) in the middle at Mehrabad Airport


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, cool videos alitezar especially the first one: Car Racing in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

^^Thanks Chris, I'm glad u liked them, actually when I saw the car racing one I knew you'd like it so I post it here 

Thank you footiran for the cool pic


----------



## DingoBingo

nice videos, but off-topic!


----------



## alitezar

^^ They're not off topic and directly relate to Tehran and its attractions and city life

posted by Koobideh

some historic buildings that have been restored

House of Ashraf ol Molk Amini








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3437105197/in/set-72157616613642703/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3437922094/in/set-72157616613642703/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3444255318/in/set-
72157616613642703/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3444249316/in/set-72157616613642703/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3443438489/in/set-72157616613642703/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3443427033/in/set-72157616613642703/


----------



## alitezar

Masoodiyeh Building








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3398784370/in/set-72157616036649631/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3397979179/in/set-72157616036649631/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3398793080/in/set-72157616036649631/


House of Hassan Pirnia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3156901292/in/set-72157611990435868/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3154963323/in/set-72157611990435868/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3155797406/in/set-72157611990435868/


----------



## alitezar

Etehadieh House








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3116627106/in/set-72157610662165053/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3116648680/in/set-72157610662165053/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3116646162/in/set-72157610662165053/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3115806221/in/set-72157610662165053/


Qavam Sultaneh House










House in Darband








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3120449843/in/set-72157611423305536/


Barg Gallery








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3028734269/in/photostream/


Ferdous Garden








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/2982831233/in/set-72157608471190987/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3417630212/in/set-72157608471190987/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3420135743/in/set-72157608471190987/


Firouz Bahram High School








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/2870155838/in/set-72157607369627186/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3054073282/in/set-72157607369627186/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aryamehr/3054077882/in/set-72157607369627186/


----------



## Ras Siyan

Tehran is an amazing city in a wonderful country. Really, the city, the people, the heritage, the history and everything about Iran is amazing! Long live Iran, greetings from Djibouti!


----------



## Tehroony

I was at the bus terminal and took some photos:














































































































I will post more pics soon


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those old traditional buildings in Tehran (couple posts above) are really very nice


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 



Ras Siyan said:


> Tehran is an amazing city in a wonderful country. Really, the city, the people, the heritage, the history and everything about Iran is amazing! Long live Iran, greetings from Djibouti!


Thanks very much for your kind comment and visiting 


Merciiiiiiiiiiiiii Tehroony baraye aksha


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbannerman/4098698029/in/photostream/


----------



## Tehroony

Some Pictures of the Haram of Imam Khomeini (by me):


----------



## Tehroony

I deleted the pix of the inside


----------



## Farzad-THR

This is a social topic with tourism and attraction posts and pictures.
I think here is no place for political-religious issues.

I respectfully ask admin to delete the last two posts which do not represent the true aspects of this topic.


----------



## Koobideh

Farzad-THR said:


> This is a social topic with tourism and attraction posts and pictures.
> I think here is no place for political-religious issues.
> 
> I respectfully ask admin to delete the last two posts which do not represent the true aspects of this topic.


Lol it might be an ugly building for a horrible person but it's still in Tehran and related to the city and this thread. There was nothing political or religious in his post, it was just a photo.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos from Tehran, Tehroony


----------



## Tehroony

Some pictures of the paintings of some houses


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you sooo much Tehroony for the great pix and the message.. merciiiii montazere akshaye bahale dige hastim 



christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbannerman/4098698029/in/photostream/


Love this pic Chris, this is one of the most beautiful Tehran highways with amazing views


----------



## Tehroony

The Freedom Tower (Borje Azadi)


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you so much Tehroony 

*Tehran's Night Life
*

When night comes the city gets a different vibe with young people hitting restaurants and coffee shops and house parties and gatherings.

Our friend Koobideh has posted nice pix of young people in Tehran and you can see the life behind closed doors in Tehran, house parties and youth hanging out in the city basically Tehran's city life. Amid all the restrictions from our government still people do their best to have fun and enjoy life. With the best hopes for our country and its people 

Iranians have very diverse looks and if you see blonde people and girls they are all Persian, I don't know why Persian girls like to dye their hair blonde but anyways.

Plus I don't want to brag about Iranians, but we have very exotic looking sexy people too, if our government allowed Iranians to compete in the Int'l Mr. or Mrs. universe we'll for sure be winners 

Enjoy 

by Koobideh


----------



## alitezar

by koobideh


----------



## alitezar

By Koobideh


----------



## alitezar

by Koobideh


----------



## alitezar

by Koobideh

House parties- Behind closed doors in Tehran...if you are a tourist and don't know anyone it's unlikely that you'll experience Tehran's party life but if you have friends you'll have a blast given that they are not religious of course


----------



## alitezar

by Tony

Near Tehran's Bazar in the south























































by Big Castor

Tehran mountains


----------



## alitezar

by Martiephotos

Tajrish bazar in the north














































by Saeed

Milad Tower


----------



## alitezar

by Saeed



















by Marta





































by Kioomars


----------



## alitezar

by Ashkan










by Amir










by Reza










by Nooshafarin

Tehran's biggest church in central Tehran










by Morteza










by Mazyar

Vanak Square



















by Mohammad


----------



## alitezar

by Reza




























by Mohammad



















Tehran's Bunjee Jumpin Station










Driving in Tehran is like bumper cars no one drives on the lanes and in so many places on highways they remind people to drive on lanes but most people don't care



















by Andreas










by Adler










by Alooche


----------



## alitezar

Cinema Gallery part of Mellat Pardis Cinema
































































by Amir


----------



## Tehroony

more Borje Azadi pictures


----------



## sahar0511

very good photos


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice amazing photos from Tehran, Tehroony


----------



## Tehroony

I will post more Borje Azadi Pictures (and others) but it takes a while because of the internet speed...


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

May I kiss a girl with Azadi Tower in the background? That would be awesome:bowtie:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/farrokhi/4758976353/in/photostream/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris for the lovely pic 



NorthWesternGuy said:


> May I kiss a girl with Azadi Tower in the background? That would be awesome:bowtie:


lol, you're funny :lol:


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto

Nice pics, pretty girls, Greetings!!!


----------



## Parsbeer

Sport cars, tuning and options show






























































































































some guys in oldskool streetmacho outfit and mustache


----------



## alitezar

.D. said:


> nice pictures... I just have a question, do all the girls are required to wear scarves(?)or is is just by choice?
> 
> anyways Tehran looks like a pretty chilled city. kay:


Thanks, yes, all women in Iran above age 10 are required to wear scarf and an overcoat out on the streets, that's the law from out gov. and if u don't wear it u can get arrested 

For example women out in the streets wear the scarf and the overcoat but dress freely inside

Outside

by Tara










If you are wearing skirts or mini skirts then you need to wear a longer overcoat to cover your feet like below but these girls are just outside their house, they can never show this much skin out in the streets otherwise the gov. guards will arrest them










And this is inside houses and Tehran house parties- there are more pix on page 398

Inside


----------



## alitezar

A wedding in Tehran

By Tara










A sushi restaurant 

by Tara





































A department store in Hafte Tir square










Arikeh Iranian, a huge entertainment and movies complex


----------



## alitezar

A shopping Arcade



















Musical Water Show


----------



## alitezar

From Milad Tower



















Iranian Armenian's Athletes Competition Ceremony


----------



## alitezar

by Saghar


----------



## alitezar

by Roja










by Mapeiret










An industrial food packaging Expo


----------



## alitezar

by Kamran










by Babak


----------



## alitezar

by Babak 

:lol:



















Cinema Pardis


----------



## alitezar

by Babak


----------



## alitezar

by babak


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Stock Exchange


----------



## AmirX

Love all the pix, thank you Ali


----------



## BaRrZaKh

Nice pictures like always!!
I miss Tehran!
thanks for the pics alitezar


----------



## alitezar

You're welcome  I'm glad u liked them


----------



## noonghandi

beautiful


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice and great as well, alitezar 

A panoramic view of Tehran:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/imansari/4104715396/in/photostream/


----------



## Parsbeer

Opening of LaViola Italian restaurant in Tehran
pics from their website,






















































LaViola pizza









from bam tehran blog


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

I want to say the girls in parties shouldn't go on ruin their netural beauty!!:bash::bash:

I think these girls in parties going too far.........make up so much!!!!:bash:And they don't look that weii with their tanned skin and dyed blode hair................

And I think I can conclude that the girls wearing scarves in streets are always neaturally more beautiful than these in parties:lol:


----------



## adam_uk

sexy girls yummy.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I like those girls too but those pics will be gone if there is no credits or links given by tomorrow!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome aerial photo of Tehran at night 


Parsbeer said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## alitezar

Yellow Fever said:


> I like those girls too but those pics will be gone if there is no credits or links given by tomorrow!


I have given credit on all my pix already....if there are multiple by a user I write their name on top for example I write (By Tara), so if you pay attention u'll see the credits as most of them are from picasa...
Also the remainder have the photographer name already on them.


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Really very nice and great as well, alitezar
> 
> A panoramic view of Tehran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/imansari/4104715396/in/photostream/


Thanks for the lovely pano Chris 



Parsbeer said:


> Opening of LaViola Italian restaurant in Tehran
> pics from their website,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaViola pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from bam tehran blog


Very cool pix, Tehran has so many fine restaurants and they keep adding to them each day


----------



## noonghandi

I've lived in Rome for 2.5 years and I still think Iranian pizza is better than Italian pizza on average.
Bia bala. nabinam beri safe sevom.


----------



## Yellow Fever

alitezar said:


> I have given credit on all my pix already....if there are multiple by a user I write their name on top for example I write (By Tara), so if you pay attention u'll see the credits as most of them are from picasa...
> Also the remainder have the photographer name already on them.


No, it isn't you, you are good! It was Parsbeer i was refering to, I'll delete his photos.


----------



## Parsbeer

^^ Yo deleting my photos for what? I wrote where it's from :sly:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Thanks for the editing!


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Thanks for the lovely pano Chris


Thanks, alitezar  i will find and post some more soon...


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much I always could use some help 
You are the best



noonghandi said:


> I've lived in Rome for 2.5 years and I still think Iranian pizza is better than Italian pizza on average.
> Bia bala. nabinam beri safe sevom.


I totally agree. Merci ke havaetoon be threade hastesh va nemizari gom beshe laye inhame thread, vaghan mamnoon


----------



## Koobideh

Pics from my cousins Facebook. It is photos in Golestan Palace in Tehran.


----------



## Koobideh

noonghandi said:


> I've lived in Rome for 2.5 years and I still think Iranian pizza is better than Italian pizza on average.
> Bia bala. nabinam beri safe sevom.


Pizza, fast food and ice cream is better in Iran than most countries even compared to Western countries.


----------



## Tyrone

Koobideh said:


> Pizza, fast food and ice cream is better in Iran than most countries even compared to Western countries.


:sly:

Nice photos of Tehran, A very interesting place


----------



## Koobideh

Tyrone said:


> :sly:
> 
> Nice photos of Tehran, A very interesting place


Thx


----------



## Koobideh

Polo event held by Behnam Daheshpour Charity which is an NGO dedicated to helping cancer patients. Photos are from Facebook.


----------



## Koobideh

Behnam Daheshpour Charity event and fundraising during day time in Tehran


















































































Cooking kebab for lunch 









Children's lunch set


----------



## noonghandi

Koobideh said:


> Pizza, fast food and ice cream is better in Iran than most countries even compared to Western countries.


add to those, cookies, cakes, pastries and fresh fruit juices.


----------



## alitezar

Lovely pix Koobideh, thanks for your help


----------



## Parsbeer

Koobideh said:


> Pizza, fast food and ice cream is better in Iran than most countries even compared to Western countries.





noonghandi said:


> add to those, cookies, cakes, pastries and fresh fruit juices.


If only we were a free country, i bet all those things would be famous in the world..


----------



## christos-greece

@Koobideh: I cannot see those photos you posted in the above posts


----------



## alitezar

^^ Chris, did you get to see the pictures?



Koobideh said:


> Polo event held by Behnam Daheshpour Charity which is an NGO dedicated to helping cancer patients. Photos are from Facebook.


Fundraising events in Tehran are so much fun 

Thanks for the pix


----------



## AmirX

Awesome pix everyone.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Amir 

By Peyman























































Around Tehran

by Hoomanery


----------



## alitezar

Famous Persian artist, Laleh Eskandari's Mural under a Tehran highway


----------



## alitezar

A cinema event


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Annual Flowers and Plant Expo


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Digital Games and Devices Expo


----------



## alitezar

Here and there























































4D Cinema














































Cinema










Post Museum

by us door


----------



## alitezar

Sweets & Biscuits Expo


----------



## alitezar

by Ibolya

Women only section of Tehran Subway




























by Ane










by us door

Iran's Parliament



















Inside Tehran apartments- apartments in Tehran have very nice and modern designs and they all look different so it's fun going apartment hunting


----------



## alitezar

Soccer match between Tehran's Persepolis & Esteghlal, the most popular's in Tehran's azadi stadium that can seat 100,000 people





































by Arash Unique










by Saeid










by Sonia










by Vbb Pictures










by Saeid Hashemi










by Omidka


----------



## alitezar

by Meh



















Subway


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing and really very nice new photos alitezar, as usual 

One more from flickr:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/-lucie-/5139069431/in/photostream/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for the lovely pic Chris


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you  soon i may post another photo...


----------



## AmirX

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Amazing and really very nice new photos alitezar, as usual
> 
> One more from flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/-lucie-/5139069431/in/photostream/


Wow an awesome pic. Thank you Christos


----------



## apinamies

This is nice thread. This thread is breaking many stereotypes of Iran at least in my mind. :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much, I'm glad you liked the pictures


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Wow,Wonerful pics again,thanks........................

And I just happened to see some weather forcasteS of Asia major cities,It seems that Iran has got qiute cold these days...........I found the tempareture of Esfahan was -1C to 18C..........It seemed that the night of Esfahan was qiute cold.......Tehran was 9C to 16C and rainy, qiute similar to China these days..................................

So I want to ask,when dose the winter of Iran begin every year???? When do Iran get sonw every year??
Thanks


----------



## חבר1.0

Lovely pictures Ali! Some of the pictures of Tehran make it look like Europe or some major North American city; and others show features that make it uniquely Persian. Very nice!  :cheers2:


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

חבר1.0;66613343 said:


> Lovely pictures Ali! Some of the pictures of Tehran make it look like Europe or some major North American city; and others show features that make it uniquely Persian. Very nice!  :cheers2:


 Yeah,qiute different from the common "Middle East" impression all asscociating with"desert" and "Arab states" presented by media.............

In fact Iran is a Central Asia country classified by geography (politically Middle East),it has all kinds of landscape ,Sonwy mountains,forest,grassland,desert and so on,Iran is a real beautiful country with beautiful people


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, I agree too Ark 



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> Wow,Wonerful pics again,thanks........................
> 
> And I just happened to see some weather forcasteS of Asia major cities,It seems that Iran has got qiute cold these days...........I found the tempareture of Esfahan was -1C to 18C..........It seemed that the night of Esfahan was qiute cold.......Tehran was 9C to 16C and rainy, qiute similar to China these days..................................
> 
> So I want to ask,when dose the winter of Iran begin every year???? When do Iran get sonw every year??
> Thanks



In Tehran it already snowed on the mountains but the snow falls on the city in December usually and could fall until mid March, and some Iranian cities like Arak go down to -25 C as well but Tehran is more moderate but 2 winters ago it hit -17C.





חבר1.0;66613343 said:


> Lovely pictures Ali! Some of the pictures of Tehran make it look like Europe or some major North American city; and others show features that make it uniquely Persian. Very nice!  :cheers2:


Thanks so much buddy for visiting and your comment


----------



## alitezar

A very cool music clip of a group of new and very talented young Persian guys and girls singers, based in London






by Ben


----------



## alitezar

by Ben



















by Arm










by Alex










by Abidiman



















by Emily- Jean


----------



## alitezar

Crazy traffic, driving and J walkers in Tehran, what a mess :lol:














































A rainy day


----------



## alitezar

by Icy










by Human










by Hamed










by Lukas










by Cyrille


----------



## alitezar

Some concerts


----------



## alitezar

Female bus drivers are increasing in Tehran, which is very good


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A 500 meter long Sudoku game boards


----------



## alitezar

by S ghaytan





































A fire fighting station










by Cyrille


----------



## alitezar

News & advertising expo


----------



## alitezar

Transportation Expo














































by Zalia










by tavakoli

A bit old but nice


----------



## noonghandi

silently, with no one paying any attention, this thread has passed one million visitors.


----------



## yianni

noonghandi said:


> silently, with no one paying any attention, this thread has passed one million visitors.


because it is a very interesting thread


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Yianni, so glad to hear back from you again, I missed you here buddy 



noonghandi said:


> silently, with no one paying any attention, this thread has passed one million visitors.


are belakhareh


----------



## yianni

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thank you Yianni, so glad to hear back from you again, I missed you here buddy
> 
> 
> 
> thanks my friend
> greetings from athens


----------



## AmirX

Awesome pictures Ali.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Merci


----------



## christos-greece

Cool and very nice photos once again, alitezar


----------



## babalulu123

alitezar for president.. to bashi chi mishe dawWWshhh


----------



## noonghandi

babalulu123 said:


> alitezar for president.. to bashi chi mishe dawWWshhh


he's got my vote.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hamidrezatoufighi/5011909272/in/photostream/


----------



## sathya_226

i love tehran!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran is indeed a very lovely and very nice city; day and night


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Cool and very nice photos once again, alitezar


Thanks Chris for the lovely pic 



babalulu123 said:


> alitezar for president.. to bashi chi mishe dawWWshhh


lol, thanks so much buddy 



noonghandi said:


> he's got my vote.


haha, thanks 



sathya_226 said:


> i love tehran!!!


Thank you 



Cool video about some of Tehran buildings 








by Oyo





































by Alireza



















by Ali



















by Movadin


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Thanks Chris for the lovely pic


Its awesome... especially the moon


----------



## ZoobyZee

Alitezar its a great thread by you!!! Tehran is the most wonderful city in the Middle East...During my visit to Iran I noticed that the people are so open minded and liberal and another thing which i noticed in Tehran was the law and order situation...Its such a peaceful city with a very low crime rate....Its really amazing!!!
Thanks for this beautiful thread!!!!!!


----------



## alitezar

ZoobyZee said:


> Alitezar its a great thread by you!!! Tehran is the most wonderful city in the Middle East...During my visit to Iran I noticed that the people are so open minded and liberal and another thing which i noticed in Tehran was the law and order situation...Its such a peaceful city with a very low crime rate....Its really amazing!!!
> Thanks for this beautiful thread!!!!!!


Thank you so much Zooby for your kind comment and visiting the thread. I'm glad you liked the pix and had a god time in Iran 



Very cool pix from Tehran's Horse Race Track


----------



## alitezar

Javadiyeh Bridge that was opened about 2 days ago in south of Tehran





































Azadi Monument


----------



## alitezar

by five past twelve



















by Arya Pix



















by Mehrdad










by Khalijkhazar


----------



## alitezar

Chocolate and Sweets Expo
































































Elecomp Expo





































Communications and Newspapers Expo


----------



## alitezar

Crazy traffic, driving and people jay walking in central Tehran lool


----------



## ricoyan

Tehran is very Beautiful.

I would like to bring my girlfriend there next year for our anniversary. Is she required to wear a garment over her head at all times?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice new photos alitezar


----------



## footiran

From Airliners.net


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks footiran for the cool pic 



ricoyan said:


> Tehran is very Beautiful.
> 
> I would like to bring my girlfriend there next year for our anniversary. Is she required to wear a garment over her head at all times?


Thanks so much Ricoyan for visiting the thread and your comment 

Unfortunately due to the dress code enforced by our nasty government all women have to wear a scarf and an overcoat in public but it's only outside of home and inside you don't have to have the scarf or the overcoat. Also men are not allowed to wear shorts, but even with these conditions we still have many female tourists visiting Iran and I hope you guys visit, I'm sure you'll love it 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice new photos alitezar


Thanks so much Chris


----------



## noonghandi

khasteh nabashi.
beautiful photos as usual.
dubareh rafteh bood safeh sevom.


----------



## Linguine

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hamidrezatoufighi/5011909272/in/photostream/




love this beautiful shot......


----------



## henry hill

Awesome photos! :applause:


----------



## LFellipe

What a surprise... the Iran women!
Changed my mind about the women from Iran


----------



## alitezar

Love the pictures, thanks so much for your help Koobideh, post more pix whenever you get a chance, I was very busy for a while. Thanks


----------



## Tehroony

by doost95 




























by rings










by Shahab_Ct









by saeed_super 









by sharooz


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yunesss/4845771101/in/photostream/


----------



## alitezar

Thank you Chris & Tehroony for the pictures


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's weather had become smoggy last week so they had to close down all schools and offices for 2 days.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A concert





































by Pedram










by Soly


----------



## alitezar

At abo Atash Park


----------



## alitezar

\




























by Jakub


----------



## alitezar

by Jakub










by Stephanne










by Biotruck










From the Kosoof.com



















by Bahar










by Emanuel


----------



## alitezar

by bgeorgecristian

Tochal Mountain Trails


----------



## alitezar

by bgeorgecristian























































posted by Koobideh

Darchin Restaurant in Tehran (Vali Asr Street)


----------



## hellospank25

Koobideh said:


> Opening of Santorini Greek Restaurant in Tehran


Those ladies are going to get themselves in troubles dressed like that
Their attire is definitely against the dress code :nono:


----------



## hellospank25

AmirX said:


> Ofogh Mexican Restaurant: http://www.kasirifar.com/Ofogh/default.htm


What's the name of this guy? I'd like to meet him :drool:


----------



## Koobideh

hellospank25 said:


> Those ladies are going to get themselves in troubles dressed like that
> Their attire is definitely against the dress code :nono:


Most of the young women dress like that in Iran lol. It is illegal but when half the country dresses like that the police mostly have no choice but to ignore it, it's too big job to stop everyone on the street and tell them how to dress. They still sometimes do it, but mostly they cannot be bothered.


----------



## Koobideh

Halloween party in Tehran, Iran. Pics by Reza.


----------



## systema magicum

Great photos!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

very curious photos from Persia!


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new photos from Tehran and especially from that Greek Santorini restaurant :cheers:


----------



## noonghandi

alitezar said:


> Merci noonsghandi ke havaset be thread bood, eshala sale khubi dashte bashi shoma ham va man hafteye dige aksaye jadid ro post mikonam chon alan kheily be internet access nadaram. Merci [/QUOTE
> 
> ba tashakor az shoma, vali in karo baraye khodam mikonam


----------



## koloftoo

> is there any new year street party in Tehran?please somebody upload new year eve pix in Tehran


There are none! We don't follow the Gregorian calendar and don't start our year on January 1st. 

We still follow the ancient Persian year which starts on the vernal equinox with the beginning of spring. 

Personally, I've always found it very bizarre to start the new year on a random day in the dead of winter with no connection to any natural cycles or markers.


----------



## koloftoo

Noonghandi jan, do you have any pictures of Assyrian churches or schools or communities around Iran? Thx


----------



## charliewong90

cool photos there


----------



## constipation

koloftoo said:


> There are none! We don't follow the Gregorian calendar and don't start our year on January 1st.
> 
> We still follow the ancient Persian year which starts on the vernal equinox with the beginning of spring.
> 
> Personally, I've always found it very bizarre to start the new year on a random day in the dead of winter with no connection to any natural cycles or markers.


thruout the world,whatever faith n belief,everyone enjoy new years eve on 1st jan every year,its ok to hv 2 new years celebration in a year..this all is the state of mind:nuts:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Happy New Year to every one 



dimitrizacarii said:


> http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/7506/teer.jpg[/IMG
> 
> :cheers:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you so much dimitri for the nice pic, much appreciated :)
> 
> [QUOTE="soheilz, post: 69950089, member: 760713"]Hi alitezar, I've been following this thread and enjoying the beautiful pictures of Tehran for quite a while now, and I finally decided to register just to thank you. I was born in Tehran almost 21 years ago, and my family and I left Iran to live in the US when I was only 6. I hadn't been back to Iran in 13 years, ironically visiting Tehran in the summer of 2009, during the post-election demonstrations. Unfortunately my first visit was spoiled, so I hope to visit Iran again sometime soon, and visit all the beautiful spots of Tehran I never got to see. Thanks again alitezar and all the other members posting pictures of my birthplace. Please post more!!!!![/QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Soheil,
> 
> Thanks very much for the kind message and I'm glad you enjoy the pix and hope that you get to have so much fun on your next trip to Iran :)
> 
> [QUOTE="SoroushPersepolisi, post: 69952015, member: 605207"]SORRY IM LATE BUT HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Happy new year Soroush jan. Best wishes :)
> 
> [QUOTE="charliewong90, post: 70026905, member: 513883"]cool photos there[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks very much :)
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry I was late in uploading new pix but I'm back again :)
> 
> Murals on Tehran walls
> 
> [IMG]http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g320/alitezar/Alireza2/11168_orig.jpg


----------



## alitezar

Tehran Metro
































































Gas stations


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

constipation said:


> is there any new year street party in Tehran?please somebody upload new year eve pix in Tehran



ppl celebrate at homes (although not as intensely as europeans or americans, since its not our new year) and with friends and commemorate the event but in that form of street party , it doesnt happen


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Stock Exchange














































Premier of a movie


----------



## alitezar

Urban Sculptures Exhibit









































































by Davoud










by Allen



















by Amir Reza



















by Ali


----------



## alitezar

by Arya Pix










by Buddy Spotz



















by Seyruzafer










by Wsrmatre

Tehran's Expo in the front


----------



## alitezar

by Kamshots










by Icy










by Mehdi



















by Gerry Leo










by Nederlands


----------



## alitezar

by Nederlands










Cinema Pardis


















































































A gathering of Iranian architects





































Beautiful Persian ladies 














































In Tehran driving is crazy even motorcycles drive inside walks :lol:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> The 2 guys to the left and the one behind them are Italian, the rest are all Iranian.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> It seems to me that in is qiute a truth that in acinent China empire......China always can't distinguish people from Rome and people from Sassani-Persia:lol::lol:...............
> At least to me I can't find much difference
> 
> There are some north-Western Chinese claiming themselves are descendants of Roman expeditionary army................But research shows they are descendants of Persian merchants indeed..............


well persians and italians have been predicted to have similar roots, especially southern italians which are closely related to greeks, which are also descendants of aryans, theres alot of connection


----------



## noonghandi

koloftoo said:


> Noonghandi jan, do you have any pictures of Assyrian churches or schools or communities around Iran? Thx


I do have a lot of pictures of Iran and Assyrian communities but they are all too old.
actually, my dad went to all Assyrian villages in urumieh's suburbs and photographed all the churches and cemeteries before he left Iran. There are more than 120 Assyrian churches in that area alone
However, unfortunately there aren't that many Assyrians left in Iran. I think their numbers are below 50,000.


----------



## Evil78

alitezar said:


>


:? 
What if you are in a hurry to catch the train, and you get by mistake in the wrong car?? :lol::nuts: Will you get arrested or what? :hammer:
Why didn't they make in Tehran a separate metro system for women and one for men? :nuts: I don't understand: a man and a woman can stand/sit in the same metro station *but* not in the same car?:dunno:


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran at night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/farrokhi/4758976353/in/photostream/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much for the lovely pic Chris 



Evil78 said:


> :?
> What if you are in a hurry to catch the train, and you get by mistake in the wrong car?? :lol::nuts: Will you get arrested or what? :hammer:
> Why didn't they make in Tehran a separate metro system for women and one for men? :nuts: I don't understand: a man and a woman can stand/sit in the same metro station *but* not in the same car?:dunno:


lol, oh no, women can get on all the cars but in order for them to be more comfortable in rush hours and not squished among men they have the first and last metro car designated to women only. Men can not go in there but women can go to all the metro carts


----------



## Evil78

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thanks so much for the lovely pic Chris
> lol, oh no, women can get on all the cars but in order for them to be more comfortable in rush hours and not squished among men they have the first and last metro car designated to women only. Men can not go in there but women can go to all the metro carts


I didn't know that in Iran women are taken care of so good. That's good to hear.
Still, i find this arrangement bizarre to say the least.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikolos/404507143/in/faves-subtedebuenosaires/


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Evil78 said:


> :?
> What if you are in a hurry to catch the train, and you get by mistake in the wrong car?? :lol::nuts: Will you get arrested or what? :hammer:
> Why didn't they make in Tehran a separate metro system for women and one for men? :nuts: I don't understand: a man and a woman can stand/sit in the same metro station *but* not in the same car?:dunno:


women can sit wherever they want, but there is allways one special cabin reserved for women only, only if they choose to sit there. the metro is mixed


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> well some research says that greek persian and armenian languages as well as the people are form common roots. some even believe they all spoke the same language but later broke off due to migration
> and greeks heavily made part of the roman blood line, and some say that romans themselves came from sythia, and the cacausus are, which most aryans rooted in. russians are verys similar gentically although they are in general different looking and lighter because they also are mixes of caucasian aryans and northern groups eg scandinavians
> 
> again its really complex haha  we are all the same anyway from everypart of the world we are from from china to chile and sweden to southafrica, somehow, we are all mixes, although concentrations variy  LOL haha


 Yeah ,that may be also true.But I found it from books that it is more possible that Aryan came from the East like the areas of Tajikistan,Uzbekistan even Western China(Uyguhristan,we call it Xinjiang) to Iran rather than from Caucasus....From the Caspian lowland is also possible.........Aryan are not the whole Indo-European groups,Aryans are only the Eastern branch of Indo-Europeans.Most Europeans may not real Ayran except for Eastern Eorupeans and some northern Europeans.
Genetic research support the "Southern Russian Theory",and Aryan came from Southern Russia to Tajikistan and Uzbekistan then to Khorasan,then to the whole Iran and India.
But the Genetic resaerch can't explain many things,according to the Genetic reserch,Eastern Iran and Tajikistan are 2 times "Pure Aryan" than Persians in the West.And it shows Indian and Slavic nations have the major common roots..........Quite Weird,isn't it??
But even some theory said Ayran just came from India.But who knows which is right?? Anyway,Iranians are beautiful poeple.:lol:


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Again,beautiful snow photos.............I think Iran may be the only Middle East country get snow every year..........


----------



## Tyrone

alitezar said:


> ^^ I know RIP to all
> 
> Nothing serious, it's kind of like men going into ladies washroom, they'll kick him out and scream joking loool


Thanks! ... so, he would only had an embarrasing moment :lol:

Great pictures kay: snowing winters are great.


----------



## sattar

Tehran had snow day for several deys in this pictures you will see nature of capital


----------



## sattar

another picture from Tehran


----------



## Ramy H

So nice.... especially the rainy photos


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed very nice and amazing :cheers:


----------



## noonghandi

it seems the snow fall season has changed in Tehran.
I don't ever remember a snowless Christmas in Tehran from the time I lived there.


----------



## Cyrus

Tehran, Last Night:









































































Today:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Truly Tehran is the most beautiful city in winter, the trees hold the snow and look so beautiful and magical 




iskelet said:


> selamun aleykum, nice pic - from turkey


Salam

Thanks for visiting 



Ramy H said:


> So nice.... especially the rainy photos


Thanks so much Ramy 



Tyrone said:


> Thanks! ... so, he would only had an embarrasing moment :lol:
> 
> Great pictures kay: snowing winters are great.


Thanks so much 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed very nice and amazing :cheers:


Thanks so much Chris 


Thank you Sattar & Cyrus for the great pix


----------



## alitezar

Tehran becomes like a huge playground when it snows. Adults and kids all go out and play snow ball or build snow men and the city is so beautiful and with more than 1000 parks in Tehran area you can enjoy so much fun during winter season's snow too


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Fabio


----------



## babalulu123

vaghean daaste hamatoon daard nakone, kheyli hal kaardam

jaye hamamoon khalie oonja!


----------



## Claudio Lacerda

Beautifull city and this people look like the Brazilian people. 

I loved it!:cheers:


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Great snow photos


and this girl is so cute..............


I think it is a better image for Iran rather than the awful image of Muallahs always presented by medias all over the world


----------



## alitezar

Stop arguing about who has the biggest or oldest, this thread is only for Tehran and please drop the nonesense talks. You can only discuss the city here nothing else otherwise I'll ask mods to remove the posts.

Thanks


----------



## Taller Better

*I have deleted a great number of argumentative posts. This is a photography thread, and not Skybar. Any repeat of this argument, and infractions will be issued. Thank you.*


----------



## Cyrus

alitezar said:


> Stop arguing about who has the biggest or oldest, thsi thread is only for Tehran and please drop the nonesense talks. You can only discuss the city here nothing else otherwise I'll ask mods to remove the posts.
> 
> Thanks


We are not here to post some pics and others appreciate without knowing where this city is located, people should at least know this city is in the land of Aryans.


----------



## Cyrus

Tochal Telecabin‎:


----------



## noonghandi

About melting snow, I think I heard they are expecting another snow storm over Tehran this week.


----------



## noonghandi

Elias_Tehran_Lover said:


> i know it's late but i answer.
> 1) yes
> 2) yes
> 3) whole of sunni community can select one or two sunni representatives depend on their population


in addition to having representatives based on their demographics, Iran has representatives based on the minority status (religious, ethnic,...).
This means, if there aren't enough people in a minority group to qualify them for a representative, the government allows the minority to choose one of their own and send him/her to the parliament despite their community numbers. This ensures that every minority in the country has a representative in the parliament.
I know this because I am an Iranian minority. Our population in the whole country is below 50,000, but we have had a representative in the parliament since day one.


----------



## alitezar

^^ That's so cool, if it snows again 



sinasina said:


> Good work Alitezar :banana2:
> 
> Btw, any idea where this is ?


Thanks Sina, good to hear from you buddy. sorry I don't know where that is.


----------



## alitezar

Gatheirng of curly hair people in Mellat Park 2 days ago :lol:

Pic by Mooferferia


----------



## alitezar

By mooferferia facebook group


----------



## alitezar

by mooferferia facebook group


----------



## alitezar

by mooferferia facebook group


----------



## alitezar

by mooferferia facebook group and dourbin.net


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

haha great set allways nice to see ppl smiling


----------



## Cyrus

I wonder this forum is about archaeology or anthropology!! I think in the near future instead of some buildings, we will see some smiling people in the banner!


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Cyrus said:


> I wonder this forum is about archaeology or anthropology!! I think in the near future instead of some buildings, we will see some smiling people in the banner!


I personally tend to perfer the threads showing people's daily life:lol:
Especially the country like Iran that many people from other country hard to get positive image of Iran^^

some picture of the streets and buldings combined with photos of common people in the city is the best.............It just show that Iranians' daily life is not as we see in medias...................


----------



## alitezar

^^ totally agree with you Ark, I hate seeing city threads that only have picture of buildings and highrises with no people shots. People are what give the city its soul and should be in the pix 



SoroushPersepolisi said:


> haha great set allways nice to see ppl smiling


Agree


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Alitazar I think maybe some photos taken purposely for people should be put in the "Persian guys and girls"thread........


----------



## noonghandi

this is a hair revolution.


----------



## footiran

>


this guy should tryout for the goal keeping position in a football team


----------



## persian cat

Tingeltangel Bob in Tehran? :lol:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

LOLOLOL  hahah ^^^


----------



## christos-greece

Fantastic and very nice photos from Tehran, alitezar


----------



## Koobideh

Apartments in Tehran








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4056349412


----------



## KalePache

I would like to thank everyone (especially mr alitezar) for their contribution to this fantastic thread. 

I check it out everyday for new pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Winter view of Tehran:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbannerman/4098620923/in/photostream/


----------



## Koobideh

Photos of Tehran by http://www.flickr.com/photos/dslewis/


----------



## Koobideh

More photos of Tehran by http://www.flickr.com/photos/dslewis/


----------



## Koobideh

Photos of Tehran by http://www.flickr.com/photos/mein_blog/


----------



## Koobideh

Iranian supporters of the Green Movement (Iran's Green Movement = our fight against dictatorship, and campaign for democracy and freedom) by http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrizvandi/


----------



## Dockside

Lots of very goodlooking young people in Tehran..


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks 



KalePache said:


> I would like to thank everyone (especially mr alitezar) for their contribution to this fantastic thread.
> 
> I check it out everyday for new pics!


Thank you Kalepache, I'm glad u enjoy the pix 



christos-greece said:


> Winter view of Tehran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbannerman/4098620923/in/photostream/


Thanks so much Chris for the nice pic 


BIG Thanks to KOOBIDEH for the nice pix


----------



## Cyrus

An interesting view of Tehran:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

lol im surprised they can even surivive in all that smog lol


----------



## Cyrus

Bam-e-Tehran:





































First Iranian female bungee jumper: http://www.tehrantimes.com/PDF/10816/10816-7.pdf


----------



## noonghandi

Kashki esmamo mizashtam sangak.
We could have had a restaurant serving kalepache, koobideh and sangak.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Aliiiiiiii bood loooooool 



Cyrus said:


> An interesting view of Tehran:


I love this pic, so cute


----------



## noonghandi

very few Paykans on the road,


----------



## japanese001

An Iranian woman is kawaii.


----------



## JBoston

Tehran is such an impressive city. I would love to visit but all I have is an American passport. Are there any ways around this?


----------



## soheilz

^^an American passport is fine, you just need to get a visa like everybody else.


----------



## noonghandi

this building has been in this shape for at least 40 years, as long as I remember:


----------



## noonghandi

JBoston said:


> Tehran is such an impressive city. I would love to visit but all I have is an American passport. Are there any ways around this?


All I have is an American passport too.


----------



## dimitrizacarii

great city!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Tehran :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks buddy


----------



## Cyrus

Old Tehran, it was Lalezar street:


----------



## alitezar

Huge metropolis of Tehran seen from 32000 feet or about 12 KM up in the air, still you can't see all of the big western suburb of Tehran called Karaj, Tehran's International airport can be seen at the bottom of the pic located at south of the city

by Swiss a320










Javadiyeh bridge in south of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Rainy day























































by Farideh










by DGF

A planetarium under construction










by Hadi










by Moon


----------



## alitezar

by Kian










by Nafir

So funny



















A restaurant

by Tarkhoon at facebook




























Yummy Persian Kabobs


----------



## alitezar

Selling tickets for Tehran's 29th International Film Festival


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Art with Paper


----------



## alitezar

Barg Art Gallery


----------



## alitezar

by Bruce










Metro



















by Behnam










by I love Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Premier of a Persian Movie and some famous Persian actors and actresses


----------



## Deanb

a real eye-opening, refreshing and creative thread... no wonder it has over a million viewes! 

might be one of the most interesting threads on these boards yet


----------



## soheilz

Best thread on SSC ever. I love it. Amazing work like always, alitezar. Keep up the good work.


----------



## noonghandi

This woman is very funny. I like her very much.


----------



## alitezar

^^ cool 



Deanb said:


> a real eye-opening, refreshing and creative thread... no wonder it has over a million viewes!
> 
> might be one of the most interesting threads on these boards yet


Thanks so much Dean for your comment and visiiting 



soheilz said:


> Best thread on SSC ever. I love it. Amazing work like always, alitezar. Keep up the good work.


Merciiiiiiiiiii Soehil


----------



## dimitrizacarii

Amazing City!!!!!
Thanks for posting alitezar! 
Iran is so beautiful and Tehran too.

Keep posting
:cheers:


----------



## Linguine

^^

nice pics of Tehran....thanks.


----------



## Cyrus

*The world's largest revolving restaurant*:









High resolution









High resolution

source: http://oldtehranmiladtower.tehran.ir/

Milad Tower Virtual Tour: http://oldtehranmiladtower.tehran.ir/Default.aspx?tabid=23372 (Please watch it!)


----------



## dimitrizacarii

Very nice restaurant Cyrus :cheers:

keep posting


----------



## babalulu123

i think cyrus did a good job posting those pictures. if this picture is about tehran/iran then it is also the right to show the things happening in iran even if its protests just like 25 bahman


----------



## KalePache

soheilz said:


> Cyrus don't listen to KalePache, kalash to kooneshe:bash:. What you posted isn't just politics, its a day in the city of Tehran, which is very relevant in this thread. more pics please.


Shoma meslenke balad nisti dorost harf bezani? :?


----------



## soheilz

^^ haha...sorry farsi is my second language, and this was an attempt at a joke...so I guess you can say: balad nistam dorost farsi harf bezanam.


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran's winter view:

Tehran by kamrani.ma, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Chris for the lovely pic, I was very busy but will post more pix soon


----------



## alitezar

Also all the best to our people with the fight to end the life of our evil government. 

Viva Free Iran !!!!!!!!


----------



## soheilz

^^ I second that!


----------



## alitezar

Last week was kind of like Iran\s Academy awards, which we call it Fajr Film Festival that they give awards to the best Persian films and actors and actresses, below are pix from the movie review sessions and the award night 

Movie Reviews with Iranian actor and actresses


----------



## alitezar

The award night


----------



## alitezar

by Amir




























Tehran's Symphony Orchestra Practice night


----------



## alitezar

Esteghlal Football Team one of local Tehran's team




























by Ahoon



















by Majid


----------



## alitezar

by Amir



















by Kouroush










Cinema Pardis



















by Aghaee










by imhof










by Hassan










by Msmrangidan










by Rose


----------



## alitezar

by Akbar










by Amir










by Behrooz


----------



## Elias_Tehran_Lover

today Skycraper's picture is tehran .:banana:


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

alitezar said:


> The award night


^^:cheers::lol:
Is the man on the left Mr Esfandiar-Rahim Mashaei???The key member of AN‘s cabinet?????

Wow.....................Wasn't he afraid of being crticised for his "Moral Problem" by the Islamist:lol::nuts:


----------



## alitezar

^^ I think he is but they all appear in all major gatherings and monitor events and people. Gov. guards are under cover everywhere in these gatherings too...


----------



## sinasina

Iranian film "Jodaeiye Nader az Simin (Nader And Simin, A Separation)"
by Asghar Farhadi wins Golden Bear in Berlin film festival










Silver Bear - Best Actress 
to the actress-ensemble in Jodaeiye Nader az Simin (Nader And Simin, A Separation) by Asghar Farhadi









‎









Source: http://www.kansascity.com/2011/02/19/2667155/iranian-film-wins-at-berlin-film.html


----------



## dimitrizacarii

Man.. I love this country!..

Very beautiful


----------



## noonghandi

This looks like a picture from another planet,


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

sinasina said:


> Iranian film "Jodaeiye Nader az Simin (Nader And Simin, A Separation)"
> by Asghar Farhadi wins Golden Bear in Berlin film festival
> 
> Source: http://www.kansascity.com/2011/02/19/2667155/iranian-film-wins-at-berlin-film.html


This woman is really elegant............Is she named Leila Khatami???
























http://ent.ifeng.com/movie/bigpicture/detail_2011_02/16/4695102_5.shtml
I think she is just the Mona Lisa on the earth^^^^


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Tehran :cheers:

Tehran sunset:

ای کاش ... by Parhamolism, on Flickr
:cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Chris. such a cool pic 



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> This woman is really elegant............Is she named Leila Khatami???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ent.ifeng.com/movie/bigpicture/detail_2011_02/16/4695102_5.shtml
> I think she is just the Mona Lisa on the earth^^^^


Yes and she is, her name is Leila Hatami not Khatami, my most favorite actress in Iran by looks, I loved her pix in the link you posted too 



sinasina said:


> Iranian film "Jodaeiye Nader az Simin (Nader And Simin, A Separation)"
> by Asghar Farhadi wins Golden Bear in Berlin film festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Bear - Best Actress
> to the actress-ensemble in Jodaeiye Nader az Simin (Nader And Simin, A Separation) by Asghar Farhadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.kansascity.com/2011/02/19/2667155/iranian-film-wins-at-berlin-film.html


That is great news


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> This looks like a picture from another planet,


Yes, it looks kind of cool too 



dimitrizacarii said:


> Man.. I love this country!..
> 
> Very beautiful


Thanks so much Buddy


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Thanks so much Chris. such a cool pic


Welcome alitezar :cheers: also this winter photo (above) its really very nice and cool indeed


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 

Street theater just outside Tehran's City Theater Complex





































More Film Festival Pix


----------



## alitezar

by Mohammad





































by Reza










by Sajjad










by Hatami










by Mehran


----------



## alitezar

By Yaser



















by Sipo


----------



## alitezar

By Ali














































by Ashkan


----------



## alitezar

by Mohammad










An art show


----------



## alitezar

Exhibit for Kids


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Irix





































by Sipo


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thanks so much Chris. such a cool pic
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and she is, her name is Leila Hatami not Khatami, my most favorite actress in Iran by looks, I loved her pix in the link you posted too
> 
> 
> 
> That is great news



Yeah..................The family name seemed to have different translation.


She is indeed an elegant women.......Her beauty seemed to come from another planet......No sexy dressing,no much made-up,Her beauty come from inside.She is just like an elegant goddess..........

I think if Da Vincci was alive.........She is that Monla Lisa he painted.........


----------



## AmirX

Lovely Tehran, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## karlvan

amazing shots of a nice city and beautiful race.


----------



## poptartscrunch

lol, there's so many good looking people in this country


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



poptartscrunch said:


> lol, there's so many good looking people in this country


^^ Thanks 

Also thank you Amirx


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos alitezar 

Another one photo of Tehran at sunset:

شهر دریایی ... by Parhamolism, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Lovely pic, thanks so much Chris


----------



## alitezar

Another major event in Tehran these days is the Annual Fadjr Music Festival where major musicians and singers come together for one full week of music performance and shows and there is a reward ceremony at the end of it.

The pix are only from Persian groups not the international ones.


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Symphony Orchestra Group


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Amir


----------



## alitezar

by Davoud










by Tehran 360

Tehran Metro map


----------



## alitezar

by Amir


----------



## alitezar

Nazmetaz


----------



## alitezar

by Aloocheh










by Misterp

Iran's Music Musuem





































by Smith


----------



## alitezar

by Msmrangidan










by Hossein










by Kaveh


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

wonderful pictures, these type of street level pics are the best


----------



## dimitrizacarii

I love Tehran


----------



## sinasina

Again lovely photos by Alitezar

any idea where this park is (is close to Milad tower), name of the park?


----------



## Elias_Tehran_Lover

during cultural-artistic festival of "shamsol-emareh" longest flag of Iran raised up


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

^^^ thats a temporary flag is it? if its gunna stay itl completely ruin the golestan palace area :/


----------



## alitezar

dimitrizacarii said:


> I love Tehran


Thank you 

@Sina: That is the Goftegou park 

Thanks all


----------



## AmirX

Loved the pix, thanks alitezar


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Amir


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice updates alitezar


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris 

Paintball is a very popular activity in Tehran and the paintball fileds in Tehran are very advanced and well equipped. Below is a video about it:






Video about Milad Tower






Video About Iran's Art Garden in Tehran kind of like the Miniature Town with Iran's historic landmarks








Car Racing in Tehran's Car Race Track






Video about Tehran's Fadjr Film Festival- Very important event in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Apart from a small portion of Tehran that has houses the rest of the city are only apartments evene in rich areas there are apartments rather tahn mansions, so this part of Tehran's suburb top the west is allowing people who want to live in houses to do so. It's a newly developed stil under construction area, Called the Arian Garden City.

Pix posted by Cyrus and from their website

http://www.ariangardencity.com


----------



## alitezar

[/


----------



## dimitrizacarii

soooo beautiful!!


----------



## soheilz

damn!!! looks awesome. I wanna buy a house there.


----------



## noonghandi

It looks like shomal.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, it does 



dimitrizacarii said:


> soooo beautiful!!


Thank you 

Hi all,

Spring & as a result Persian New Year= 1st of spring is approaching on March 20th this year and in Tehran streets are packed with shoppers and performers ect and there is so much going on now and below you can see some pix of people doing the shopping for the new year around Tehran Bazaar and various other pix. Enjoy 

Buying fish pets, favorite of mine


----------



## alitezar

by Rob Oien


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Bazar Metro


----------



## alitezar

Haji Firooz character, kind of like Santa Clause in the west and some people dress like him and dance in the streets


----------



## alitezar

Some concerts
































































A clothing show


----------



## alitezar

Abali Resort which is used mostly for tobagoning and snow playing














































:lol:










Dizin Ski Resort























































by Mahjour

Summer mural against real winter


----------



## alitezar

by Samira




























by Behrooz




























by Mehrdad



















by Bernard










by Majid


----------



## dimitrizacarii

This is the most beautiful city I've ever seen. I'm surprised


----------



## noonghandi

dimitrizacarii said:


> This is the most beautiful city I've ever seen. I'm surprised


I agree with you, but the greater beauty of this city is its people.


----------



## noonghandi

samanoo, I have not had samanoo since 1982


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran (after raining):

After Raining by Alooche, on Flickr


----------



## abdeka

Really good new photos of Tehran alitezar. :cheers:


----------



## kingsway

beaautiful.
I really like those shots at street levels like the people on the streets, at bazaar
and the residential houses with modern designs.


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran from Tochal HDR by aryapix, on Flickr


----------



## PersianTakavar

*pics taken by myself*

VELANJAK, TEHRAN pictures taken by myself


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for the very cool pix Takavar 



Ark-Chinese greeting said:


> Alitazar You are so great a guy in the world,you just open the door of a country unknown to most of the world.Thanks.............


Thanks so much buddy 



SoroushPersepolisi said:


> vvaaaaayyy che photo hayiiiiiiiiiiiiii :cheers:






christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice photos about Tehran :cheers:


Thanks Chris 



pumpikatze said:


> Wonderful photos again! Beautiful Tehran :applause:


Thanks very much 



13bedar- The last day of Persian New Year holidays, which is the 13th day, people go to parks with family and friends and have fun


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A day at Azadi Stadium- Match between the 2 most popular soccer teams in Iran- Esteghlal (Blue) V. Persepolis (Red)


----------



## alitezar

Some Tehran Highways

by Hesam









































































by Hanifoto


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Soroush










by Pheromoe



















by Mehrdad


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos from Tehran alitezar 
one more:

Tehran from Tochal HDR by aryapix, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

many great pics! :cheers:, and dammmmmn so many ppl out for sizdah bedar


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

alitezar said:


> A day at Azadi Stadium- Match between the 2 most popular soccer teams in Iran- Esteghlal (Blue) V. Persepolis (Red)


PERSEPOLISSSSSSS SARVARE TAJJJJJEEEE 

PERSEPOLIS JOONAME, GHERMEZ RANGE KHUNAME

this is the tehran derby, arch rivals taj vs persepolis, long history if conflict and hate separates these two sides further every day , its the 22nd most important derby in the world

nd these are the good pics, imma try to put some pics of the fights and riots that happen after and all the beef that starts :cheers:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

/delete/


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

the north of iran and masuleh ,a small town around persian newyear. people are wearing traditional costumes and street fairs etc are going on









































































































































































































http://www.farsnews.net/imgrep.php?nn=9001091056

http://www.farsnews.net/imgrep.php?nn=9001070333

TRAFFFICCC DAYUUMMNNN


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

south of iran (khorram abad) during newyear


----------



## Ph Man

Amazing photos as always. Thank you very much for diligently sharing. I especially like your people photos. The ones that shows the locals in their most natural daily activities. Looking at the photos brings smile to my face. My heart is very close to Iranians. They occupy a special place in my heart. 

sub be kheir - good everning? (pardon my Farsi)


----------



## PersianTakavar

Ph Man said:


> Amazing photos as always. Thank you very much for diligently sharing. I especially like your people photos. The ones that shows the locals in their most natural daily activities. Looking at the photos brings smile to my face. My heart is very close to Iranians. They occupy a special place in my heart.
> 
> sub be kheir - good everning? (pardon my Farsi)


thank you 
and subh be kheir menas "good morning" bad az zohr bekhir means good evening


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Ph Man said:


> Amazing photos as always. Thank you very much for diligently sharing. I especially like your people photos. The ones that shows the locals in their most natural daily activities. Looking at the photos brings smile to my face. My heart is very close to Iranians. They occupy a special place in my heart.
> 
> sub be kheir - good everning? (pardon my Farsi)


your welcome!!! nd thanks for the nice words 

nd if u want to say it in pure persian:

bamdad-khosh = good morning

shab-khosh= good night


----------



## PersianTakavar

Tourniquet said:


> Tehran is an unique city and so does it's girls.


Agreed bro


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

tehran int book fair, the largest of its kind in the world, started today in the capital 

in the mosalla


































































il find more pics, these hardly show anything


----------



## alitezar

Tourniquet said:


> Tehran is an unique city and so does it's girls.


Thanks 

More Tehran's Int'l Book Fair Pictures
































































Video Games Expo


----------



## alitezar

Ceramics & Tiles Expo























































by Mojtaba










by Faranak


----------



## alitezar

Cool murals


----------



## alitezar

Some Persian celebrities and different looks of Iranians


----------



## alitezar

Some old and rotten parts of central Tehran

by დავით გზირიშვილი


----------



## alitezar

by დავით გზირიშვილი


----------



## alitezar

by Sot

Tehrani teenagers



















by Shahryar


----------



## alitezar

Some super cars in Tehran..I think Chris will like these 

by Niksalehi


















































































by Gisela










by Hanifoto


----------



## shaemam

*Abshare Ab Sefid (Whitewater Waterfalls)*

We just visited a very beautiful place near the Zagros Mountain Range. Not really off the beaten track as there is a paved road that gets you pretty close to the Waterfalls. This is about a 6 hour drive from Tehran.

I have made a wikimapia link: http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=32.9988741&lon=49.5802689&z=17&l=0&m=b&v=8


----------



## alitezar

^^ Very nice pix. Thank you


----------



## christos-greece

@alitezar:


> Some super cars in Tehran..I think Chris will like these


You have right; awesome car photos


----------



## chikobestia

Very nice pics


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



christos-greece said:


> @alitezar:
> 
> You have right; awesome car photos


I'm glad you liked them


----------



## pumpikatze

Once again :applause:


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran Early March Skyline _ 2 by parseha, on Flickr


Tehran Early March Skyline _ 1 by parseha, on Flickr


----------



## pumpikatze

Who´s that woman on the left? Is she famous?


----------



## alitezar

pumpikatze said:


> Who´s that woman on the left? Is she famous?


The guy is famous but I don't know that woman, maybe she is his wife 



pumpikatze said:


> Once again :applause:


Thank you 



henry hill said:


> Beautiful women, beautiful cars, beautiful city.
> 
> :cheers:


Thanks very much 



christos-greece said:


> Tehran Early March Skyline _ 2 by parseha, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tehran Early March Skyline _ 1 by parseha, on Flickr



Thanks for the cool pix Chris 

Rush hours in Tehran


----------



## ardeshir8

I hope we will get a skyline in Tehran like the ones in Tokyo or Seoul.^^


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

pumpikatze said:


> Who´s that woman on the left? Is she famous?


i havent seen her but probably wife or girlfriend of the actor beside her


----------



## alitezar

There are so many events and cool things going on in Tehran this week, here are some samples 


Very interesting annual Iranian twins festival- where twins come together for some cool and fun show and prizes. They look so similar like looking at the mirror :lol:

You can also see different looks of Iranians visibly here


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Graduation Ceremony of Sharif University, one of Tehran's best unis


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's International Book Fair


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Drifting Contest in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Tulip Festival 



















by Bikefix



















by Ninara


----------



## alitezar

Annual Bridge making out of Pasta strings and testing for weight holding and strength
































































Persian Rugs Show


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful and very nice photos


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

alitezar said:


> There are so many events and cool things going on in Tehran this week, here are some samples
> 
> 
> Very interesting annual Iranian twins festival- where twins come together for some cool and fun show and prizes. They look so similar like looking at the mirror :lol:
> 
> You can also see different looks of Iranians visibly here


 Oh.........My gad,what a diverse appearance of Iranians:cheers::cheers:

If you don't say they are Iranians, I think they may be from different countries......from maybe Russia to Italy, to Saudi Arab ,to India.....:banana:

We can easily find "Europeans", "Mediterreneanians","Indians","Arabs" from these pics.....................:nuts::nuts:

Iranians are a beautiful people


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, that's true Ark 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Wonderful and very nice photos


Thank Chris


----------



## pumpikatze

That "Twins-Festival" looks interesting and funny! 
The two boys on the second pic really almost look like Europeans! Seems you can find a wide variety of hair/skin/eye colors in Iran.

How I wish to visit your country one day!


----------



## ardeshir8

pumpikatze said:


> That "Twins-Festival" looks interesting and funny!
> The two boys on the second pic really almost look like Europeans! Seems you can find a wide variety of hair/skin/eye colors in Iran.
> 
> How I wish to visit your country one day!


actually iranians are ethnically conected to most europeans and recent dna statistics have shown that iranians are mostly connected to danes, italians and croatians. you may know that croatians are iranians (Sarmathians) and got-alania in spain is iranian because alanians were iranians. iranian tribes like sykhtians, sarmathians, and alanians once ruled most of europe.

for the most part we are white, some are brown. we have very black hair usually and few have brown hairs. blonde people you find in north iran but not all of them though.

but yeah, iranians look very different. 100 iranians, 100 totally different looks


----------



## pumpikatze

Very interesting! I didn´t know about these facts! 

I met some Iranian people here in Vienna - all of them have black, dense, beautiful hair and dark eyes and a light brown skin.


----------



## AmirX

lovely pictures. thanks alitezar.


----------



## henry hill

>


I'm in love. :drool:


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

ardeshir8 said:


> actually iranians are ethnically conected to most europeans and recent dna statistics have shown that iranians are mostly connected to danes, italians and croatians. you may know that croatians are iranians (Sarmathians) and got-alania in spain is iranian because alanians were iranians. iranian tribes like sykhtians, sarmathians, and alanians once ruled most of europe.
> 
> for the most part we are white, some are brown. we have very black hair usually and few have brown hairs. blonde people you find in north iran but not all of them though.
> 
> but yeah, iranians look very different. 100 iranians, 100 totally different looks


 I have read some historic books,in fact the term "Iranian" has much larger dimension of meaning in ancient history than it has today.

5000 years ago Iranian tribes expand as far East as nowday North-Western China...............Iranian tribes lived in nowdays Central and Northern Iran ,whole Central Asia,Part of Western China,Part of Eastern Europe at that time..........And then Iranian tribes conquered Eran(Southern Iran) and Assuyrian ,and the whole Middle East built up Persian Empire in the south.And the Nothern Iranian tribes(Sycthians) conquered the whole Eastern Europe...............

But as time went by,many Iranian tribes are conquered and assimilated by Turkic tribes,Slavic nations,Arabs ,Mogolians ,Chinese..........So nowdays,Iranian have much more narrow meaning than thousand years ago.


As to the appearance of Iranians,I have met some in China,in general ,Iranians have dark hair (about 10-20%are dark brown or red),fair or oliver skin(some are really brown),and hazel eyes with a quite common minority of green eyes.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for the info Ark 



pumpikatze said:


> That "Twins-Festival" looks interesting and funny!
> The two boys on the second pic really almost look like Europeans! Seems you can find a wide variety of hair/skin/eye colors in Iran.
> 
> How I wish to visit your country one day!


Thank you 



AmirX said:


> lovely pictures. thanks alitezar.


Thank you Amir 



henry hill said:


> I'm in love. :drool:


----------



## ardeshir8

First of all, thanks for the great pics bacheha!

Btw, if someone finds some new and recent photos of Tehran with its skyline, streets, shops, houses, cars, metro, trains, etc. etc. etc. please post them. Not really easy to find always.:lol:

Sepas gozaram.


----------



## alitezar

^^ you're welcome, but all these pictures that I post are all recent and go by the date I post them


----------



## ardeshir8

that's true, thanks again!^^

I hope we will get a skyline in Tehran like Tokyo, Seoul or NY!^^


----------



## Tehroony

Yek pole jadid sakhteh shod
























































inha ham ghashangan (az ye mah pish):


----------



## philipdj

verry ah-mah-zing city...really out of my imagine..i hope someday can visit it


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much for visiting and your kind comment 

Merci Tehranny baraye axha 

The big event this week in Tehran is the Plants and flowers expo, which is so beautiful and is held annually in spring time.


----------



## alitezar

Some street theater performance


----------



## alitezar

In a park


----------



## alitezar

by Phoenix upheavel




























by Zizoxe










by Icy










by Afshin


----------



## alitezar

by David





































by Saskia


----------



## alitezar

by Aghdasi


----------



## alitezar

by Rana


----------



## AmirX

Great pictures..thanks alitezar


----------



## noonghandi

your latest pictures are invisible.


----------



## AmirX

I see the pictures


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Amir, I hope u can see them noonghandi


----------



## geoff189d

Very interesting photos alitezar - as they always are!


----------



## dimitrizacarii

Amazing man!!!!!!!1


----------



## noonghandi

beautiful new photos. I can see them now. I love those piroshkis(doughnuts)
I tried Google browser, Chrome, before. It did not load the photos. Firefox does it.


----------



## Turgutt

WOW... amazing... kay:


----------



## fresco

alitezar said:


> by Aghdasi


perfect


----------



## Tehroony

i have found a nice video from the longest street in the middle-east: The Vali Asr street:


----------



## PersianTakavar

*Tehran 29 may 2011*

pics taken by myself from tochal


----------



## alitezar

Thanks for the pix n video guys


----------



## yatt

Hopefully i can visit Tehran oneday..a very nice city..


----------



## philipdj

yatt said:


> Hopefully i can visit Tehran oneday..a very nice city..



me too....
just wait another great picts from tehran :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great and very nice photos from Tehran once again, alitezar


----------



## Tehroony

This is my favourite: It's very funny to use it :banana:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks, where is this park?



christos-greece said:


> Great and very nice photos from Tehran once again, alitezar


Thanks Chris 



yatt said:


> Hopefully i can visit Tehran oneday..a very nice city..


Yes, for sure 



philipdj said:


> me too....
> just wait another great picts from tehran :cheers:


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

First fully automatic parking in Tehran. This holds about 170 cars. Very interesting


----------



## alitezar

Mozafareddin Palace complex


----------



## alitezar

Here and there

by Hooman














































by I love Tehran



















A local volleyball team


----------



## alitezar

by Devvon


----------



## alitezar

by Pawell










by Morteza



















A village near Tehran


----------



## Tehroony

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thanks, where is this park?


in parke nahjolbalaaghe ast (tehran)


----------



## noonghandi

This father character looks like Wimpy from Popeye cartoon. The guy who says, I gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today.
For this guy's honor there was a hamburger shop on Valiasr square (previously Valiahd square) called Wimpy. I am not sure whether it still exists or not.


----------



## Tehroony

alitezar jan, man yek pishnadaadi daram: che tore agar ye thread baaz konim ke faghat wallpaperha, ke andazeye bozorg dashte bashan, az iran (hame shahrha) post konim? nazarteoon chiye?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

uno bayad bezarim tu general photography pas, ye bakhshi hast be name "iran/persia" age betunim az un ham chandta foto begirim asun tar mishe karemun


----------



## alitezar

Bacheha, threade IRAN/Persian ro ke TEHR-IR shoroo karde kheily khubeh agar shoma lotfan betunid update konid chon in threade Tehran vaghte mano kheily migireh va digeh nemiresam ke oon yeki ro update konam. Merci 

Linkesh in payineh:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=760260&page=36&highlight=iran+persia


----------



## alitezar

Bacheha, threade IRAN/Persian ro ke TEHR-IR shoroo karde kheily khubeh agar shoma lotfan betunid update konid chon in threade Tehran vaghte mano kheily migireh va digeh nemiresam ke oon yeki ro update konam. Merci 

Linkesh in payineh:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=760260&page=36&highlight=iran+persia


----------



## KalePache

This is my favourite thread


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

tehran's roudaki orchestra group

http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1340331


----------



## noonghandi

Does anyone know whether Naghme Roodaki is still in business?
It was a small music shop across the street from Talar Roodaki, next to McDonalds.


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran so beautiful and very nice; great new photos 


Milad Tower by pheromeo, on Flickr


The Milad Tower by TruePetrolhead, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR

Iran83 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran84 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran87 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran88 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran89 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran90 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran91 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran92 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran93 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran94 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR

Iran95 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran96 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran97 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran98 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran99 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran100 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran101 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran102 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran107 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran108 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran109 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

kolah farangi building central tehran, qajar persian architecture style










http://gallery.photo.net/photo/10949163-md.jpg


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

moghaddam house, tehran

http://photo.net/photodb/member-photos?user_id=2320549


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

some city views:

http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=957474


----------



## alitezar

Hi all,

Good news. I got a chance to go to Tehran for one week and just got back last night. I took lots of pictures and will post them gradually. Thank you all for your help updating the pix during my absence. Thanks Chris, Soroush and Tehr-IR


----------



## japanese001

^^
We look forward to photos of girls.:cheers:


----------



## urbastar

alitezar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good news. I got a chance to go to Tehran for one week and just got back last night. I took lots of pictures and will post them gradually. Thank you all for your help updating the pix during my absence. Thanks Chris, Soroush and Tehr-IR


Could you take pictures freely outside?


----------



## PersianTakavar

urbastar said:


> Could you take pictures freely outside?


well i don`t know about alitzer but i have take tons of picture from people buildings etc.... in Tehran and i had no problem at all. just don't take pictures from police stations and you are fine. 

Robert D. Kaplan once siad and i quote"In Iran, you could point a camera at a woman ... and she would smile. If you did that in Pakistan, the woman would run away and a man might throw a rock at you."


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

^ the quote was fairly irrelevant, lol as iran is way diff than pakistan


anyway, you can take pics freely except for military areas and embassies, but many ppl do anyway


----------



## noonghandi

SoroushPersepolisi, your photos, or I should say posters, are all great. You should do this more often.
Man, Tehran looks beautiful.
As Rick Steves said after looking at some pictures of Tehran, it looks like Vancouver, BC. And in my opinion, Vancouver is the most beautiful city in the world.


----------



## karlvan

great shots.


----------



## alitezar

urbastar said:


> Could you take pictures freely outside?


Yes, you can take pix but not from gov. buildings or embassies, but other than that it's ok


----------



## alitezar

I'll upload my pictures this weekend

Posted by Tehr- IR


Tehran City by meisamco, on Flickr


Jamshidieh Park, Tehran, Iran (Persia) by eshare, on Flickr


Dancing in the Park, Parvaz Park, Tehran, Iran (Persia) رقص در پارک پرواز، تهران، ایران by eshare, on Flickr


Mellat Park Movie Theater, Tehran, Persia (Iran) by eshare, on Flickr


Mellat Park Lake, Tehran, Iran by eshare, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece

Iran101 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran102 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

noonghandi said:


> SoroushPersepolisi, your photos, or I should say posters, are all great. You should do this more often.
> Man, Tehran looks beautiful.
> As Rick Steves said after looking at some pictures of Tehran, it looks like Vancouver, BC. And in my opinion, Vancouver is the most beautiful city in the world.


merci merci


----------



## Koobideh

alitezar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good news. I got a chance to go to Tehran for one week and just got back last night. I took lots of pictures and will post them gradually. Thank you all for your help updating the pix during my absence. Thanks Chris, Soroush and Tehr-IR


Can't wait!


----------



## alitezar

Hi all,

Finally here are some of my pix, as I have taken many pix in my other trips, I only paste the ones that are not a repeat here since you can see all others from my previous trips

First, I'll start with Farmaniyeh & Kamraniyeh area, which are two of Tehran's rich areas and where I was raised while I was living there and loved it so much 

Also I was in Tehran for only a week and could not go to all places as Tehran is a huge city with so many places but here are the highlights. I'll post more on next pages later on. Enjoy and thanks for visiting 















































Wow I was surprised to see this almost all glass building, I think this is the glassiest residential building in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Me

New building- Roma Residence


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

I love Matice cars, they are so cute


----------



## alitezar

Iranian Art Garden Museum- Kind of like a miniature land of Iranian Main Historic Landmarks

located in Elahiyeh area


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Since the weather was nice no one was sitting inside and the inside was stunning and so nice


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

I'll post more pix in other pages soon


----------



## abdeka

Lovely pics! Thanks ali. :cheers: More please...


----------



## ardeshir8

great stuff alitezar!
sepas gozaram.^^


----------



## ardeshir8

christos-greece said:


> Iran101 by Lucaskt, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Iran102 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


tanx christos. looks like LA.^^


----------



## _BPS_

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> kolah farangi building central tehran, qajar persian architecture style


What is qajar Persian?


----------



## PersianTakavar

_BPS_ said:


> What is qajar Persian?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qajar_dynasty


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

_BPS_ said:


> What is qajar Persian?


qajar was the second last ruling dynasty of the persian empire which ended around 100 years ago


----------



## ardeshir8

@sourosh

the ones like hakhamaneshian, ashkanian, sassanian and safavie actually ruled much longer than the qajar.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

ardeshir8 said:


> @sourosh
> 
> the ones like hakhamaneshian, ashkanian, sassanian and safavie actually ruled much longer than the qajar.


che rabti dasht, did i ever mention how long qajar ruled? or the fact that it ruled more than another dynasty?


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice photos; i would like to see more


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> che rabti dasht, did i ever mention how long qajar ruled? or the fact that it ruled more than another dynasty?


btw its not sourosh


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Indeed very nice photos; i would like to see more


Thanks so much Chris 



abdeka said:


> Lovely pics! Thanks ali. :cheers: More please...


Thanks so much buddy 



ardeshir8 said:


> great stuff alitezar!
> sepas gozaram.^^


Merci


----------



## alitezar

by Me



















Beautiful wall murals are all over Tehran now


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

bazam bezarr!!!! hanuz teshnam!


----------



## alitezar

^^ lol bashe


----------



## alitezar

Qeytarieh Station


----------



## alitezar

Mirdamad area














































Arian Shopping Center, but it was 10 PM and they were closing


----------



## alitezar

Golestan Shopping Center in Shahrake Gharb


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Eskan Shopping Center


----------



## alitezar

Chamran Bowling- Cinemas- Entertainment Center, one of the most fun places to hang out in Tehran, with so many cool things





































I'll post more as soon as I get a chance. Thanks


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

damet garm! wonderful pics ! :cheers:

i just wish north tehran's lush greenery doesn't get destroyed!


----------



## noonghandi

Beautiful photos of Tehran. Thank you Alitezar.

Is this the place that used to be called bowling abdo? If so, It has changed a lot since what I remember of it. I went there a lot when I lived in Tehran.


----------



## ardeshir8

@alitezar

tanx again. awesome stuff!

which other cities did u visit in iran? can u post them as well please?^^


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks, I also went to Shiraz for 2 days only but did not take any pix as I did not have much time.



SoroushPersepolisi said:


> damet garm! wonderful pics ! :cheers:
> 
> i just wish north tehran's lush greenery doesn't get destroyed!


You're welcome, yes I hope so too


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> Beautiful photos of Tehran. Thank you Alitezar.
> 
> Is this the place that used to be called bowling abdo? If so, It has changed a lot since what I remember of it. I went there a lot when I lived in Tehran.


Yes, it is the same one


----------



## AmirX

Awesome pictures. Can't wait to see more. thanks alitezar


----------



## alitezar

Sure Amir jan, as soon as I get a chance I'll post more


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

YoMobile said:


> I agree, Iran is a very unpleasant and uncofortable country to live in. No wonder all the reach Iranians leave the country for Europe or US.


you agree with who??

and its not rich iranians , mostly middle class


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Central Tehran area. I really don't like the central area. It's so packed with traffic and motorcycles cutting through the traffic and not as beautiful as other parts of Tehran but it is where the city centre is and has some nice places too 



















Iran's Parliament










Telecom Building














































Iran's Main Post Office


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Old Gate


----------



## alitezar

Iran's National Museum


----------



## alitezar

More to come soon


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> The View Of Tehran - Greens Vs. Blue Sky by Mehrad.HM, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tehran and Milad Tower (HDR) by arash_rk, on Flickr


^^ Thanks so much Chris for your help with the great pictures 



hellojoy said:


> Beautiful photos.


Thank you


----------



## ardeshir8

tanx king alitezar:master:

what camera do u use?^^


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Alitezarrr sarrvarriiii


----------



## alitezar

^^ Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 



ardeshir8 said:


> tanx king alitezar:master:
> 
> what camera do u use?^^


lol, merci ardeshir. my camera is canon SD 11000 8 Mega pixel, but the quality of shots are not that great though but maybe it's because of the smog in Tehran's air. I don't know


----------



## ardeshir8

I understand.^^

From what I see from ur pics, seems like Tehran and actually whole Iran is under a huge construction boom.


----------



## chibetogdl

thx everybody for this wonderfull thread, exellent pics, specially the panoramicals pics, from the beggining 

awesome


----------



## kresna

cool shooting techniques & background is also interesting :banana:


----------



## abhina10

good pics must show pics of other iranian cities


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

karlmama said:


> Is that a bridge?


no its a symbolic tower, called "Azadi Square"

theres an overvatory tower on top and under is a museum

its the symbol of tehran


----------



## alitezar

abhina10 said:


> good pics must show pics of other iranian cities


Thank you, there is another thread that is about all other Iranian cities by Tehr-IR, it's called Iran/Persis, which is below:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=760260&highlight=iran+persia




kefanshion said:


> :banana:very nice


Thank you 



chibetogdl said:


> thx everybody for this wonderfull thread, exellent pics, specially the panoramicals pics, from the beggining
> 
> awesome


Thank you 




kresna said:


> cool shooting techniques & background is also interesting :banana:


Thanks


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Tehr-IR

Iranian Style Hijab (Veil) :lol:


قرمز by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


نگاه by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


خنده by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


لبخند by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


زرد by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


Hug by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


آبی by Mohammad Reza Hassani, on Flickr


Tehran - Martin Kulhanek by flybmi, on Flickr

I'll post my pix soon


----------



## alitezar

Tehran has many chain grocery stores all around but Hyperstar is the biggest one located in the west of Tehran just north of Shahrake Ekbatan, it was sooooooooooo huge inside but they did not allow me to take pix inside the main store but I took from some stores outside of the area.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

This was the store but they did not allow me to take picture


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

The same buildings above in the advertisement


----------



## alitezar

Velenjak area, one of Tehran's rich areas


----------



## alitezar




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos alitezar; those recent, are yours? 


Iran86 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran95 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris, yes they are mine. Thanks so much for the pix


----------



## tobi89

i love these basic street photos from you

i can´t wait for tehran and iran
only 5 weeks then my travelling will begin   

i actually can´t believe that girls/women are allowed to wear hijabs like they do in the photos on the top of this page

honestly,it looks really good


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

lol well they arent allowed by law but people do it anyway 

your going? thats great, if you have any questions feel free to ask in the iran section


----------



## noonghandi

Alitezar, were you following that white BMW?


----------



## ardeshir8

I think we have the nicest and biggest roads and freeways in the region.


----------



## Linguine

Nice updates.....thanks.


----------



## pumpikatze

Again stunning shots! :applause:


----------



## sinasina

Amazing Photos again by Alitezar


----------



## alitezar

^^ Very nice video. Tehran's night life and house parties are really fun plus the lighting around the city roads and buildings are so nice 



pumpikatze said:


> Again stunning shots! :applause:


Thanks so much


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome, couple more:

Tehran Nights HDR by pheromeo, on Flickr


A couple in Tehran by aryapix, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Great pix. thanks


----------



## alitezar

These are the last batch of my trip pix. Thanks all for your comments 

This is Arikeh Iranian, which is a very big entertainment complex with cinemas, shopping, restos and bowling etc


----------



## alitezar

Abo Atash Park Entrance


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Mega Mall Project being built in the west Ekbatan Area














































Tehran's Metro Operational Stations as of now

by Lottyb


----------



## alitezar

by Epraksina










by Parsipic




























by Aryapix




























by Amin


----------



## alitezar

by amwlie










by eartheye


----------



## alitezar

by msmrangidan










by Amwlie



















by roxaneca










by Masoumi










by Sons of Apadana










Polluted day










An Auto Show




























Bunjee Jumping


----------



## alitezar

A show outside the city theater


----------



## ardeshir8

sepas alitezar^^


----------



## alitezar

You're welcome


----------



## skykings

Inside the Deluxe insanity workout schedule It comes with 3 extra DVD workouts. The first of the workouts is called Max Interval Sports Training, next is called Insane Abs and last is the Upper Body Weighted Workout.


Environmental sun damage to coffee is minimal. They've also been often for other products just like candy or nuts. longchamp outlet online is truly a sizzling (excuse the pun) commodity that produces an enormous selection of a lot of trash yearly. The cafe I worked at stood a huge pile of longchamp outletsuch just waiting to be played with. But the accurate connoisseur use only opaque black longchamp bags.


----------



## walkermark

christos-greece said:


> android tablets 2945abc45 0729
> Tehran HDR by aryapix, on Flickr android phones
> 
> 
> Tehran in HDR by aryapix, on Flickr


Great photos.Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Koobideh

alitezar said:


>


I like this building, nice


----------



## JuanPaulo

DSC_0066 by TaymazG, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

P1020111 by davidbarry1959, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

P1020114 by davidbarry1959, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Tehran Mountain view by Mojtaba Cazi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Spring_Iran_2009 by @tofe_75, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Spring_Iran_2009 by @tofe_75, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Sharif and Beyond by KeivanB, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

P1070894 by Leo Kerner, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Juan for the great pix 



skykings said:


> Great photos!


Thank you 



walkermark said:


> Great photos.Thank you for sharing!


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

Water Gun Fighting in Abo Atash Park Today


----------



## alitezar

by Hanif


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Vahdat Concert Hall



















by Mahdi


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Go Karting Race Track


----------



## soheilz

^^the water gun fight looked like a lot of fun:cheers:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

great pics alitezar, such a happy atmosphere

golestan palace complex, former seat of throne of the qajar dynasty of Persia/Iran

in the pics it seems small, but when your there (i visited it last year) you piss your pants from the amazing grandeur and architecture, its so amazing, i am in love with qajar era architecture

























































































































http://chtn.ir/WebForms/Fa/Photo/PictorialReportInfo.aspx?ID=278


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

more of golestan palace

































































































http://chtn.ir/WebForms/Fa/Photo/PictorialReportInfo.aspx?ID=88


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

meydane azadi's museum, theres hardly any pics of it

http://chtn.ir/WebForms/Fa/Photo/PhotoInfo.aspx?ID=31


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

recent pics of hasan abad square, theres a problem with the machinery lol its been left there and nobody is taking responsibility

anyway, take in the renovations on the square, the stone paving etc
































































































from

http://chtn.ir/WebForms/Fa/Photo/PictorialReportInfo.aspx?ID=504


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

the music museum of tehran

it has instruments, a workshop, and archives of iran's music, and a library


















































































































































source and more pics

http://www.irna.ir/Display.aspx?NID=030486966


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

motahari school in tehran

sepahsalar qazvini designed it , its from the nasseri era

































































http://chtn.ir/WebForms/Fa/Photo/PictorialReportInfo.aspx?ID=18


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

laleh zar street, central tehran, this used to be tehran's most hip hub in the first half of the 20th century and the second half of the 19th century,now it is rotting unfortunentaly 
but theres a major redevelopment project to restore its glory








































































http://chtn.ir/WebForms/Fa/Photo/PhotoInfo.aspx?ID=345


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

kakh niavaran, the summer complex of the pahlavis

http://chtn.ir/WebForms/Fa/Photo/PictorialReportInfo.aspx?ID=430

















































































Emrpress farah's dresses


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

more of golestan palace

kakh golestan

































































































































http://chtn.ir/WebForms/Fa/Photo/PhotoInfo.aspx?ID=346


----------



## alitezar

tobi89 said:


> i don´t have any pics but i got my iran visa today   i will upload pictures i will take there
> 
> in 4 weeks i will be in tehran
> 
> best wishes to all!



Great, but make sure you don't spend all your stay in central Tehran since it's too crowded and some parts are boring and so loud, so many motors too cutting through traffic. The best experience of Tehran is to visit the Northern half of the city to see beautiful highways, leafy vali asr street, cool shopping centres in shahrake gharb in the west, drive or walk through rich areas such as Niavaran, Farmaniyeh, Elahiyeh and so many more. Park Mellat, Parl Abo Atash ...there are so many places just look at my thread and show the pictures to your tour guide if you have any and ask them to take u there


----------



## alitezar

Very cool list by Tehr-IR-

International flights and destinations from Tehran's International Airport- some are seasonal as well depending on Persian New Year or summer holiday

*IKA Airport:*

*Aeroflot: Moscow-Sheremetyevo* *321-200*
*Air Arabia: Sharjah* *320-200*
*AirAsia X: Kuala Lumpur* *330-300*
*Air Midwest: Damascus* *MD80*
*Alitalia: Rome-Fiumicino* *321-200/767-300*
*AnadoluJet: Ankara* *737-800*
*Atlasjet: Istanbul-Atatürk* *321-200/330-200*
*Ariana Afghan Airlines: Kabul, Mazar-i-Sharif, Khandahar* *727-200*
*Armavia: Yerevan* *320-200*
*ATA Airlines: Tbilisi* *320-200*
*Austrian Airlines: Vienna* *320-200*
*Azerbaijan Airlines: Baku* *320-200*
*Belavia: Minsk* *737-300*
*BMI: London-Heathrow* *321-200*
*Bulgaria Air: Varna* *737-500*
*Caspian Airlines: Damascus, Dubai, Istanbul-Atatürk, Kiev-Boryspil, Minsk* *MD80*
*China Southern Airlines: Beijing-Capital, Urumqi* *757-200*
*Cyprus Airways: Larnaca* *320-200*
*Emirates: Dubai* *330-200/340-300/777-300*
*Etihad Airways: Abu Dhabi* *320-200*
*Georgian Airways: Tbilisi* *737-500*
*Georgian International Airlines: Batumi, Kutaisi, Tbilisi* *Yakovlev Yak-40*
*Gulf Air: Bahrain* *320-200/340-300*
*Iran Air: Amsterdam, Ankara, Baku, Bangkok-Suvarnabhumi, Beijing-Capital, Beirut, Cologne/Bonn, Copenhagen, Damascus, Dubai, Frankfurt, Geneva, Gothenburg-Landvetter, Hamburg, Istanbul-Atatürk, Karachi, Kuala Lumpur, London-Heathrow, Milan-Malpensa, Moscow-Sheremetyevo, Mumbai, Paris-Orly, Rome-Fiumicino, Stockholm-Arlanda, Tashkent, Tokyo-Narita, Vienna* *320-200/310-300/300b4/300-600/727-200/747-100/747-200/747-Sp*
*Iran Aseman Airlines: Dubai, Dushanbe, Kabul, Kuwait, Yerevan* *F100*
*Iraqi Airways: Baghdad, Najaf, Erbil* *737-700*
*Jazeera Airways: Kuwait* *320-200*
*Kam Air: Kabul* *MD80*
*Kish Air: Damascus, Dubai, Istanbul-Atatürk, İzmir* *MD80*
*KLM: Amsterdam* *MD11*
*Kuwait Airways: Kuwait* *320-200/300-600*
*Lufthansa: Frankfurt* *747-400/340-600*
*Mahan Air: Almaty, Bangkok-Suvarnabhumi, Birmingham, Delhi, Dubai, Düsseldorf, Istanbul-Atatürk, Phuket, Shanghai-Pudong, Baghdad, Damascus, Dammam, Larnaca* *300-600/310-300/747-300/747-400*
*Pegasus Airlines: Istanbul-Sabiha Gökçen* *737-800*
*Qatar Airways: Doha* *321-200/330-300*
*Sun Express: Izmir* *737-800*
*Syrian Air: Damascus* *320-200*
*Tajik Air: Dushanbe* *757-200*
*THIY: Larnaca, Istanbul* *737-400*
*Turkish Airlines: Istanbul-Atatürk* *737-800/321-200/330-200/330-300*
*UM Airlines: Kiev-Boryspil* *320-200*


----------



## Milad1

...


----------



## Milad1

...


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^

very nice, Thank you


----------



## ardeshir8

what is the best part of tehran? niavaran? farmanieh? or what?


----------



## alitezar

^^ Tehran has so many rich areas, some are Farmaniyeh, Niyavaran, Kamraniyeh, Qeytariyeh, Darrous, Elahiyeh, Fereshteh, Mirdamad, Zafaraniyeh, Shahrake Gharb and the list goes on but I think the richest is Elahiyeh- Fereshteh, also Niavaran- Farmaniyeh & Kamraniyeh along with Zafaraniyeh as well.


----------



## alitezar

Tehran style Apartment Pics

by Soroush


----------



## alitezar

By Soroush

A luxury apartment in Jamshidiyeh- Weird looking curtains though lol


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

amazing rooftop

















http://www.bamgroup.ir/fa/projects


----------



## christos-greece

Kakh e Golestan Museum, Tehran by RPEY.., on Flickr


Abgineh Museum, Tehran by RPEY.., on Flickr


Milad Tower by aryapix, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Nice pics christos....:cheers:


----------



## Lazy Traveler

beautiful kay:
i wish that this beautiful Tehran exposed in mass media rather than political issues


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^

I wished it too, maybe we should send a letter to CNN and BBC Haha


----------



## TEHR_IR

*IKA Airport expansion*




























*Panoramio*


Tehran view from Azadi tower by Mahdis Azadi, on Flickr


The view from Azadi tower by Mahdis Azadi, on Flickr


Tehran view from Azadi tower by Mahdis Azadi, on Flickr


Tehran view from Azadi tower by Mahdis Azadi, on Flickr


Near of Enqelab by Mahdis Azadi, on Flickr



















*Panoramio*

*every single one of you should watch this its AMAZING!!*


----------



## ardeshir8

@alitezar

I wonder what the apartments costs.^^


----------



## dimitrizacarii

Amazing apartments!!


----------



## Milad1

...


----------



## Milad1

...


----------



## Milad1

...


----------



## Milad1

...


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> #tehran panoramic views by jorge ayala (14) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> #tehran panoramic views by jorge ayala (7) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


Thanks Chris 

Tehran Metro


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Terminator


----------



## alitezar

by Terminator





































A summer camp


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

New Theme Park for Tehran, includes a mall, hotel, cultural comples, water park, thrill rides etc, to be built in the west side


----------



## alitezar

by Hassan










by Foad


----------



## alitezar

T-Shirt Drawing- Fundraising for Charities


----------



## alitezar

She's a Persian celebrity


----------



## alitezar

by Arjmand




























by Azadeh


----------



## alitezar

by Mairyland










by Know how










by Khansari










by lloyd










by Germaniax


----------



## noonghandi

I like this T-shirt,
For those who can not read Farsi, it says, dear god I am exactly right here, where exactly are you?

It is in par with a T-shirt I saw in a Berkeley store which said, Jesus is coming, everyone look busy.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

persian craftsmanship! haha

interesting to see the hannukah candle on one of the t-shirts


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran Yellow Bus by Schahryar, on Flickr


Tehran night by Arash Sheikholeslami Photography, on Flickr


----------



## noonghandi

great pictures you all.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



SoroushPersepolisi said:


> persian craftsmanship! haha
> 
> interesting to see the hannukah candle on one of the t-shirts


Yes that's very cool 


THANK YOU CHRIS


----------



## christos-greece

Hemat HDR by aryapix, on Flickr


Tehran, So Close! by Behrouz Jafarnezhad, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ awesome pix, thanks


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you; more:

Bloody Sky by hssn_esfahani, on Flickr


View from Bam Tehran by aryapix, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

alborz highschool in tehran, one of the most famous schools of iran

















































http://shahr.ir/ViewPic.aspx?IDG=534


----------



## christos-greece

Iran176 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran99 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


----------



## ethan153

alitezar said:


> T-Shirt Drawing- Fundraising for Charities


It's Hebrew!! and a Menorah!kay:


----------



## _BPS_

Milad tower looks good lit up at night.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



ethan153 said:


> It's Hebrew!! and a Menorah!kay:


Yes, as we have Persian Jewish community in Iran too 

Thanks Chris 

A new metro station opening ceremony by Tehran's Mayor


----------



## alitezar

A newly opened cafe





































by Mohammad


----------



## alitezar

by Mohammad










by Kiumars


----------



## alitezar

Iran's National Basketball Team Practice





































by Alireza


----------



## alitezar

A movie red carpet in Tehran with some Persian celebrities

Leila Hatami and her husband


----------



## alitezar

in a neighborhood flea market























































by Amir


----------



## alitezar

Car Rally























































by Rassoul


----------



## alitezar

by rahsepar


----------



## alitezar

by Rahsepar


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice new photos alitezar 

couple more (from flickr):

Sunset (HDR) by NARIMAAN, on Flickr


Tehran Yellow Bus by Schahryar, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

thanx for the pics guys

alitezar jan age mishe linkaye farturaram (axa) bede dastet dardnakone


----------



## soheilz

I love the new photos!!! Thanks a lot


----------



## AmirX

Great pix. Thanks alitezar


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all


----------



## christos-greece

At the end of another boring working day by *Bahadorjn, on Flickr


Tehran from Tochal HDR by aryapix, on Flickr


Hemmat Highway (HDR) Tehran - Iran 2010 by aryapix, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

typical autumn rainfall in the capital
























































































































http://www.irna.ir/Display.aspx?NID=030633945


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

rainy nights









































































































http://www.farsnews.com/imgrep.php?nn=13900804001490


----------



## Chri44ophe55

Hi Alitezar... may I ask... are you Iranian??

Nice pics... you do know there is an SSC Iran forum? Just follow the link in my signature, your more than welcome there 

Khayli khosh amadi beh SSC forums


----------



## kighdyw

thats a awesome shot reminds of a an American city like Chicago! just need some more tall buildings in the background * http://uuz.cc/rH3*


----------



## alitezar

^^ Aw that sucks, you guys got banned, but any ways thanks for visiting the Tehran thread 


Thank you Soroush for the pix 

by Emma










Niavaran Palace




























Abo Atash Park


----------



## alitezar

by Mehdi










by Inepom




























by Matthew



















by SM Javadi










by Sina


----------



## alitezar

A cinema Night celebration with some famous Persian celebrities


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

New Subways trains for Tehran Metro I like the old ones better though




























Tehran's Mayor visiting the new ones


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Flower and Plants annual Expo


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Ramin Jafari










A newly opened cultural centre



















A new park


----------



## AmirX

Great pictures alitezar.


----------



## alitezar

^^ You're welcome Amir.


----------



## AmirX

alitezar said:


> by Mehdi


Is this Pardis cinema in the center? What a great pic


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

its the ministry of transport /energy


----------



## Taller Better

More great pics, please! :yes:


----------



## mordorrrr

http://imagetwist.com/5p5uho5zskk9/565.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/hstzcaeol91n/225374287_759d6f2da3_o.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/jm8ekmtdddpe/456106391_6d4f80261f.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/vr8ffch45jx3/456106383_ef1dce11df_b.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/6i8db1croate/218625704_db62c6be65_o.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/ll1z19v70sx8/218625705_2b1b59f8df_o.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/mb7c4rotiqat/456106379_e6d0edffea_b.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/w6yxwmrh6fwf/bnmbnm.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/ya84uh2t2zxm/sunny-tehran.jpg.html
http://imagetwist.com/wpplezkcb9b7/hhhm.jpg.html


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Mardorr for the pix 



Taller said:


> More great pics, please! :yes:


Thanks TB


----------



## prabap61

Shayan_m said:


> Awesome pics man . thanx



its a very good collection .good to know about tehran and the people there.


----------



## lhsdiws

i dunkno if i have posted these or not http://qq.fbi1.net/B

kolah farangi building central tehran, qajar persian architecture style


----------



## christos-greece

Iran176 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Tehran highways by hanifoto, on Flickr


----------



## AmirX

Thanks Christos for your help.


----------



## AmirX

lhsdiws said:


> i dunkno if i have posted these or not http://qq.fbi1.net/B
> 
> kolah farangi building central tehran, qajar persian architecture style


This building is very nice and I have seen it too but the link does not work.


----------



## jecarega

Great pics!

Peace and love for the people of Tehran!


----------



## AmirX

posted by Batista

]



























Endless city of Tehran, this is just 1/4th of the city in this pic looking from Milad tower to the south. North, East, West of the city are not here.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Great pix Amir 

Thnaks Christos for the very nice pix 



jecarega said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Peace and love for the people of Tehran!


Thank you 



prabap61 said:


> its a very good collection .good to know about tehran and the people there.


Thank you


----------



## Linguine

AmirX said:


> posted by Batista
> 
> ]



Wow!....beautiful.:cheers:


----------



## Tehroony

Some pics of Darband

by me


----------



## christos-greece

Colorful Tehran @ night II by /\/\ /\ /\ nY, on Flickr


Station by marzii, on Flickr


Tehran Nights HDR by pheromeo, on Flickr


----------



## babala1002

great,only one,i saw this.
i recommend this,http://dv.gd/mvk,you will like,very beautiful


----------



## alitezar

Linguine said:


> Wow!....beautiful.:cheers:


Thank you 

Thanks Chris for the pix 

Posted by Soroush

Almost completed residential complexes in Niavaran


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Soroush

another one

























http://www.bamgroup.ir/fa/projects/bamalborz

A very cool Gaudi style kind of hotel in Tehran's Dizin ski resort that has just opened for the upcoming ski season

Posted by Sororush


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Sarbaze Tabarestan

Amazing interior design


----------



## alitezar

Restaurants within the Tehran's Esteghlal hotel


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Soroush


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Planetarium in Abas Abad Hills- The Planetarium is almost complete now and when I get its pix I'll post them

By Soroush


































A cool cultural center with a amphitheater on the roof in Abas Abad Hills

by Sarbaz Tabarestan


----------



## AmirX

Great projects. I love the last one and the hotel.


----------



## christos-greece

picnikfile_zKnnAa by fabio244, on Flickr


Milad Tower, Tehran by 'TaZoOo, on Flickr


----------



## Cyrus

*Tehran, Today (2011/11/8):*



















Isna: http://www.isna.ir/isna/NewsView.aspx?ID=News-1887238



















Irna: http://www.irna.ir/Display.aspx?NID=030652633




























Fars: http://www.farsnews.com/imgrep.php?nn=13900817001137

*Tonight:*













































































































http://www.isna.ir/isna/NewsView.aspx?ID=News-1887239


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

tehran's most famous street








































http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1456176


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/NewsDetail.aspx?NewsID=1455331


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1455353


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

http://shahr.ir/ViewPic.aspx?IDG=2162

any body know what neighborhood this is? they showed this neighborhood last year, its nice, full of old houses and new apartments aswell


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran cityscape in Fall by eshare, on Flickr


tehran, IR by s_nazari, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Chris 

Thanks Soroush for the great pix


----------



## dimitrizacarii

Very beautiful!!


----------



## noonghandi

great job, all contributors.


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you alitezar :cheers:

Couple more:

Tehran Skyline by AC84, on Flickr


25 by AC84, on Flickr


22 by AC84, on Flickr


----------



## Ze Carlos_Ze

thanks all for the photos.


----------



## AmirX

Stunning pictures. Thank you everyone.


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all. Truly appreciate it


----------



## tamashachi

توی اینهمه عکسهای قشنگ طرز رانندگی و ترافیک حال آدمو بهم میزنه.


----------



## tamashachi

عکسها خیلی قشنگند ولی طرز رانندگی مردم واقعا وحشتناکه


----------



## tamashachi

خیلی هم ممنون برای عکسهای خیلی قشنگتون دستتون درد نکنه


----------



## alitezar

^^ Merci, areh midunam ranandegiha ke hamishe kharab boodeh vaghan heif.


----------



## What_The_Face

VERY BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Cyrus

*Gurdwara Sahib* (Sikh Temple), Central Tehran:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Very interesting 



What_The_Face said:


> VERY BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## alitezar

So all the snow from last week melted and Tehran continues to experience its glamorous and beautiful fall season 

by Cine Ma


----------



## alitezar

Patterns of Tehran sidewalks


----------



## alitezar

by Ali Kazemi


----------



## alitezar

by Saeed










by Htorkaman










By Mostaghni




























Eastern Suburb of Tehran called Lavasan

by Najmeh


----------



## alitezar

by Tehran Panoramio










by Farshid










by Reza

Metro



















by Geoff


----------



## alitezar

by Geoff




























by Dariush










by Arek










by ac84


----------



## alitezar

by Jordan





































by Manouchehr


----------



## alitezar

by Ahmadi










by Jshahrad










by Paul










One of Tehran's main chain pizza places called BOOF


----------



## alitezar

by Paul


----------



## alitezar

by Paul



















by Kie moonsung


----------



## alitezar

by Suzi

Bike Rental Stations in Central Tehran



















yummy Persian Kabobs










by Twiga swala




























by Hamid SA

An old church


----------



## mordorrrr

by Randy


----------



## AmirX

Amazing updated alitezar. thanks.


----------



## tobi89

thanks for the update,mate
i miss my tehrani friends so much  what a great city!!!

and by the way,where can i upload pictures?some of them are over 5mb big,so its a bit of a problem to upload them


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi buddy, good to hear from you. How was your trip. I hope you enjoyed it 
You can use photbucket to upload various size pix or image shack too.

Thanks Mordorr and Amirx


----------



## oiugiyg

Hi Alitezar... may I ask... are you Iranian?? *http://x.vu/230220*

Nice pics... you do know there is an SSC Iran forum? Just follow the link in my signature, your more than welcome there


----------



## christos-greece

In the way for the Parc by Emma Mahdis, on Flickr


At the end of another boring working day by *Bahadorjn, on Flickr


----------



## matchboxND

*alitezar*, thank you for all your continuing photos of Iran and Tehran! 

Because of you, I feel like I've been there.


----------



## wijjdd

Have you seen this,http://goo.gl/csOXc
you must be interested in it.


----------



## vogriphach

I was in Iran earlier this month, and visited Tehran for a few days as well. I see some of my pictures have been posted here...am flattered by that hahaha. But honestly, really miss this city... very pleasant place to go to during autumn.


----------



## Linguine

Nice updates from Tehran....


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much 



lezgotolondon said:


> I wonder how Iran could have been if external forces didn't destabilized the state lot of years ago


A very different place in a great way but it's not that bad neither now since Iranians are very fun loving people and they still do their best to enjoy their lives and have fun besides all restrictions from the government 


Thank you Chris and Japanese01 for the pictures


----------



## noonghandi

I want zoolbia-bamyeh


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset in Tehran, Persia by eshare, on Flickr


Tehran highways by hanifoto, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Chris for your help 



noonghandi said:


> I want zoolbia-bamyeh


I love them too


----------



## alitezar

Some projects in Tehran

Posted by Omid Hercule














































source: http://tarhoamayesh.co.ir/featured.html


----------



## alitezar

by Omid Hercule

negine niyayesh, residential, retail building










http://www.moallemcons.com/Images/Original/a5dfd9a9-701f-449d-bb7b-92d5fa636cdb.jpg




























BY Soroush

a interesting residential-commercial complex

















































http://tarhoamayesh.co.ir/Projects/alborz.html


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Omid

Kasa Shopping Centre- east of Tehran























































source:tehran90

















http://tehron90.blogfa.com/post-35.aspx[/


----------



## alitezar

by Omid

Typical Tehran apartment style

Alton Residential Tower




























http://www.darafzin.com/default.aspx?ID=Projects

Sadeghiyeh Commercial Offices



















This one is built and looks very interesting


----------



## alitezar

by Omid

Vanak square shopping commercial center










lol, the designers forgot to put a scraf for the woman in the middle of the pic, but hopefully someday Iran becomes a totally free country 




























Khavaran Commercial Culturl Center





































Bahman Multi prupose buildings


----------



## little universe

alitezar said:


> Some projects in Tehran
> 
> Posted by Omid Hercule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://tarhoamayesh.co.ir/featured.html


That one must be the Iranian answer to the Iraqi born British architect Zaha Hadid! :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Teherán by wsrmatre, on Flickr


Tehran Skyline by AC84, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Great pix. Many thanks 



little universe said:


> That one must be the Iranian answer to the Iraqi born British architect Zaha Hadid! :lol:


I don't know what she said 

Baran Towers commercial shopping center under construction

http://tehron90.blogfa.com/post-35.aspx[




























This picture is amazing shows Tehran when it got it sfirst fall snow a month ago but this pic looks like Photoshopped and has all 4 seasons in it but it's not and this is how it is. Very cool


----------



## alitezar

by http://tehron90.blogfa.com/post-35.aspx




























Tehran's Business Hotel


----------



## alitezar

by http://tehron90.blogfa.com/post-35.aspx


----------



## babalulu123

kheyli vaghte nayomadam ienja, va mibinam Alitezar hanoozam dare ax mizare, agha vaghean damet garm! man enghadar az didane ien axa delam tang mishod ke say mikaardam nayam ama mibinam nemishe .. baz ham mamnoonam azat montazere axaye ghashange baditoon hastim..


----------



## alitezar

^^ Merci babalulu, khoshalam ke az axha khoshet miad


----------



## Elias_Tehran_Lover

Metropolise 2011 prize for Tehran's mayor 
Tehran between top 10 cities of the world in city manager

http://www.transportandmobility.co....u-china-wins-sustainable-transport-prize.html


----------



## japanese001

[earth-marathon-blog:02873] イラン「ＴＯＹＯＴＡ」訪 問 by earthmarathon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran views.. by Dia khalil, on Flickr


Tehran by twiga_swala, on Flickr


In the way for the Parc by Emma Mahdis, on Flickr


----------



## AmirX

Thank you all for the great pictures.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome 


Iran91 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


My Tehran for sale... by Emma Mahdis, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^ fantastic thanks Christos


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks, xrtn...


----------



## alitezar

Thanks every one I truly appreciate all your help.

By Kurt




























Argentine Square



















All these yellow lines on the map are Tehran highways


----------



## alitezar

By Kurt














































by Idiot Frog


----------



## alitezar

One of Tehran's Bowling halls


----------



## alitezar

Cinema Pardis










by Ashkan

Tehran's Int'l Airport

The flights on the board are departing to:

Amsterdam- Moscow- Ankara- Istanbul- Vienna- Frankfurt- Dubai- London



















Milad Tower


----------



## alitezar

by Ashkan


----------



## alitezar

by Ashkan


----------



## alitezar

by Ashkan


----------



## alitezar

by Ashkan


----------



## alitezar

by Ashkan










Mother Mary statue


----------



## Koobideh

Nice updates


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran HDR by aryapix, on Flickr


The streets of Tehran by 31012010, on Flickr


Molavi Bazaar by kamshots, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Chris


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

alitezar said:


> by Ashkan



this is the same place, the three big boys all lined up









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Teheran_conference-1943.jpg


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

a very very small example of christmas in tehran

































































http://www.irna.ir/Display.aspx?NID=130724047


----------



## Galandar

Very vivid and nice pictures. Keep this thread up :cheers:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

^^ sagol dadas


----------



## christos-greece

Partly Cloudy by Alooche, on Flickr


picnikfile_zKnnAa by fabio244, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thnaks so much Chris 



Galandar said:


> Very vivid and nice pictures. Keep this thread up :cheers:


Thank you 



SoroushPersepolisi said:


> a very very small example of christmas in tehran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.irna.ir/Display.aspx?NID=130724047


Thanks for the great pix Soroush.
I'm having limited access to computer so if you guys could post some pictures and update this thread that'd be great. I'll be back in the first week of Jan.

Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks, alitezar 


Iran176 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran103 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


----------



## noonghandi

Merry Christmas and happy new year everyone.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Same to you noonghandi 

Thanks Chris for the great pix


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome alitezar 


a dream...more colorful than reality? by [email protected]@nʎ, on Flickr


Fireworks by M.a.n.i, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris, I'm back n soon I'll post more new pix


----------



## madonnagirl

nice ..and I'm really amazed christmas trees and decorations are being sold.
just curious - are there enough christians to buy those christmas trees/decorations?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

madonnagirl said:


> nice ..and I'm really amazed christmas trees and decorations are being sold.
> just curious - are there enough christians to buy those christmas trees/decorations?


well dont forget that iran is home to one of the oldest christian communities in the world 
infact, many have accepted that christmas itself has its roots in yalda (a persian holiday)

anyhow, there are enough christians to get them sold, especially in cities like esfahan which has a larger christian population, 

however, even for many non-christians in iran, especially in large cities, christmas and the gregorian new year are celebrated, not as "strictly" in a traditional chritian manner but many have house parties and family/friend gatherings, give gifts and do decorations. sales arent much of an issue


----------



## Linguine

Thanks for the great updates on this thread...


----------



## christos-greece

Iran176 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Milad Tower by Airborne observator, on Flickr


Tehran views.. by Dia khalil, on Flickr


----------



## Parsbeer

photos from I love Tehran facebook page



































































































Tochal up the mountain north of Tehran


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

great pics parsbeer! 
dont forget the links though, even if they are your own, you should provide the source


----------



## Ras Siyan

Beautiful city! I love Tehran... :cheers: Happy New Year Iran!!!!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi all,

Thanks for the pictures and comments

Some pix from 2 weeks ago


----------



## alitezar

There are so many theater performances in Tehran each week and this is one of them


----------



## Student4life

Terrific pictures . I've always liked Tehran . Hope I can visit sometime


----------



## Ballota

What an amazing city...and even more - what amazing people! 

It's a shame that this country has such a bad stigma in the Western world...and all beacuse of bad politics on boath sides. hno:

I realy admire the young people, who openmindedly view the world around them and don't fall under the bad infulence of their leaders and all that insane religious restrictions. kay:

I have just one question for you guys.
Do all these liberal young people make a majority of the young population, or is it more of a isolated thing?
You can't change the mind of old and conservative people. You start from the youngest. From the students.
I truly hope that one day you'll be free to walk around the city wearing what you want to wear, going where you want to go and drinking what you want to drink.

Greetings from Split, Croatia. kay:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Student4life said:


> Terrific pictures . I've always liked Tehran . Hope I can visit sometime


thankyou


Ballota said:


> What an amazing city...and even more - what amazing people!
> 
> It's a shame that this country has such a bad stigma in the Western world...and all beacuse of bad politics on boath sides. hno:
> 
> I realy admire the young people, who openmindedly view the world around them and don't fall under the bad infulence of their leaders and all that insane religious restrictions. kay:
> 
> I have just one question for you guys.
> Do all these liberal young people make a majority of the young population, or is it more of a isolated thing?
> You can't change the mind of old and conservative people. You start from the youngest. From the students.
> I truly hope that one day you'll be free to walk around the city wearing what you want to wear, going where you want to go and drinking what you want to drink.
> 
> Greetings from Split, Croatia. kay:


thank you 

its not just the "young people" that are open minded, these people have existed for many many decades and if not centuries!! its many of the "old" people in iran that have passed on liberal thoughts to the young ones
the larger number of the people in iran are open minded , young or old, no difference

the conservative islamist people of the regime and their supporters constitute a small percentage of the people, infact, alot of them are young aswell, more than the old people, but all together they are minority and many people hate them , they are the isolated group (by society)!!




and merry christmas to all people who celebrate their christmas at this time (like most christians in iran)


----------



## Ballota

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> the conservative islamist people of the regime and their supporters constitute a small percentage of the people, infact, alot of them are young aswell, more than the old people, but all together they are minority and many people hate them , they are the isolated group (by society)!!


If so, it's sad that this radical minority is doing such damage to the rest of the nation. I hope you will get rid of them soon and finaly start living the life you deserve. kay:

P.S. Here is one cool documentary I found:





American man traveling Iran and discovering it's real face. :cheers:


----------



## soheilz

^^:applause:


----------



## little universe

*Mellat Bank Branch in Tehran*

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## MikeVegas

Very cool looking bank.


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all for the pictures and comments 

by airborne


----------



## alitezar

by Airborne


----------



## alitezar

by Airborne










By Kurt Hectic

Lovely Tehran rush hours lol



















by Tehr-IR










by Jordan Senator










Lavasan- is a very rich suburb in east of Tehran filled with very cool and modern villas


----------



## alitezar

by Davoud


----------



## alitezar

by Siddiq

Tehran has so many cool modern apartrments


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

great pics guys , love the bank!


----------



## alitezar

by Kioumars




























by SM Javadi



















by Hesam


----------



## alitezar

Various expos and exhibits in tehran


----------



## alitezar

Tehran has many bike rental stations around the city to promote biking, this is one of the stations

by Bikefix



















Tehran's Railway Station

by Pedram





































by Iman


----------



## alitezar

by Rostersrun



















by Kurt Hectic





































In one of Tehran's churches




























by Paybyrne










by Mahdi










by Sergio


----------



## Student4life

Terrific pics . The Alborz mountains look stunning !


----------



## AmirX

Many thanks alitezar.


----------



## japanese001

IMGP1132 德黑兰 by Eights|八子, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran cityscape by Airborne observator, on Flickr


Bestof2011-39 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Iran87 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

IMGP1203 德黑兰 by Eights|八子, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all for your comments, pictures and visiting


----------



## haymet

alitezar said:


> by Airborne
> 
> By Kurt Hectic
> 
> Lovely Tehran rush hours lol
> 
> by Tehr-IR
> 
> by Jordan Senator
> 
> Lavasan- is a very rich suburb in east of Tehran filled with very cool and modern villas


you dont see that on CNN,the true beauty of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

A very cool music video By Arash- A very famous Persian singers. The video is so cool since it's made by other people. 
About 90% of the people in the clip are Persian and some of them are in Tehran and the others outside of Iran. The rest 10% are from other nationalities. It's a very cool clip. Enjoy


----------



## alitezar

In this page I'm posting some contemporary projects of Tehran and some cool Tehran apartments 

By Soroush

Name : Niavaran Residential Complex
Location : Tehran - Iran 
Architect : Mohammad Reza Nikbakht
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.307619942621600.87256.168420549874874&type=1


----------



## alitezar

Name : Dollat I residential building 
Location : Tehran - Iran 
Architect : Arsh studio 
www.arsh-studio.com


Source : 
http://www.archello.com/en/project/dollat-i


----------



## alitezar

http://www.irna.ir/Display.aspx?NID=130775451


----------



## alitezar

by Tehr-IR


----------



## alitezar

by Tehr-IR


----------



## alitezar

A very cool project that I look forward to. The Tehran mall with more than 500 stores in west of Tehran

Below is the list of amenities

by Freddie is Persian

Area : 150000m2
500 commercial unit
3500 parking
20 fastfood
Hypermarket in 13000m2
Several 3d cinema 
Fun city- arcades


----------



## alitezar

By Ron

He is a Lufthansa pilot to Tehran and some of his pix when in Tehran

This is Tehran's International










Tehran has hundreds of coffee shops. They are all very modern with great design and coffee. A major place for youth to hang out










A traditional Persian Resto


----------



## alitezar

Iran's Ping Pong tournament for admittance to London 2012 Olympics in Tehran










The Persian players won it


----------



## alitezar

A street ply outside of Tehran's city theatre


----------



## alitezar

by Simon


----------



## alitezar

by Eights


----------



## alitezar

by Eights

Tehran's International Airport


----------



## alitezar

by Eights


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful pics


----------



## AmirX

Great pictures. Thanks alitezar- you are the best.


----------



## Linguine

Cool pics from Iran..


----------



## christos-greece

tehran ir by fabio244, on Flickr


Concrete Jungle by AC84, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

sadeh, an ancient perso-zoroastrian festival of fire, a holiday with dancing and partying


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1521465


----------



## Aerithia

^^ lol

"religious police on the streets enforce Islamic law" this is not 100% true, Iran doesn't have a specific religious or "moral" police like other countries such as Saudi Arabia, however local police can still "enforce" these laws.


----------



## Aerithia

By the way, huge ups to Alitezar, thanks alot for the pictures, this thread would have been dead if it weren't for you


----------



## AmirX

^^ Alitezar is the best, all these Persians whom say oh we love Tehran and stuff like that none of them help him in posting pictures, if they were real they’d have at least show some appreciation and help him post some pictures. It’s a shame that he is the only Persian member who is uploading pictures. I don’t have much access to the internet otherwise I’ll help him happily. The ones in Iran have a very slow internet as well so they can’t really help but the ones outside can. If it was not because of him no one could see the real face of Iran and all the Persians. Well done alitezar. The nicest and the best forumer in SSC.




danielstan said:


> I am from a secular country where religion has no visible effect on people.
> 
> I see in all photos what I heard about Iran:
> all women have their hair covered.
> 
> I suppose there is a religious norm for this, but I want to understand how is enforced?
> Is it by law (civil law), by religious commendments?
> What is the penalty for not respecting this custom?
> Who is in charge in Iran with enforcing it (police, religious groups)?
> 
> I hope I do not offend your religious feelings by asking such questions.


Yes, unfortunately all women in Iran above age of 9 have to cover their hair and wear an overcoat in public, that’s the stupid dress code they have set for people which is simply another way they give people a hard time. Also guys can’t wear short or ties unless it is in private home gatherings or home parties. If guys and women do not follow these rules, they’ll get arrested and therefore to avoid any hassle everyone observes the dress code. Iran has one of the worst government in the world. All media, newspapers, internet and telephone calls people make are all being controlled and watched for by the gov. and if someone says anything against them they arrest people. That’s why most people try to stay away from the gov.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Aerithia said:


> ^^ lol
> 
> "religious police on the streets enforce Islamic law" this is not 100% true, Iran doesn't have a specific religious or "moral" police like other countries such as Saudi Arabia, however local police can still "enforce" these laws.


there are such police sadly

"gashte ershad " is the like moral police

people hate them


----------



## danielstan

Thank everybody who explained here the reality on the streets in Iran.
I fully understand the situation as I have lived my childhood in comunism and we had also stupid regulations (most of them not written in some codes of laws, but enforced officially or unofficially):
obligations to attend official celebrations and to shout official slogans, to wear 'decent' cloths, men to not have long hair or long beard, women to not wear short skirts etc.
And bellow the polished surface of the communist regime (which pretented to be the most altruist and honest in the world) a system of corruption was developed due to economical crisis, chiefly.

Now that Romania is what they call 'a free country' there are no more such stupid obligations, but corruption is higher than before.
We have the freedom of speech, the newspapers are publishing concrete cases of big corruption, but this is all what we can do: 
the corruption goes forward and only sometimes they make some arrests demonstratively.

Democracy is the power of the people to change the government by free elections, but in the end people realize they change some corrupt politicians with other corrupts.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

danielstan said:


> Thank everybody who explained here the reality on the streets in Iran.
> I fully understand the situation as I have lived my childhood in comunism and we had also stupid regulations (most of them not written in some codes of laws, but enforced officially or unofficially):
> obligations to attend official celebrations and to shout official slogans, to wear 'decent' cloths, men to not have long hair or long beard, women to not wear short skirts etc.
> And bellow the polished surface of the communist regime (which pretented to be the most altruist and honest in the world) a system of corruption was developed due to economical crisis, chiefly.
> 
> Now that Romania is what they call 'a free country' there are no more such stupid obligations, but corruption is higher than before.
> We have the freedom of speech, the newspapers are publishing concrete cases of big corruption, but this is all what we can do:
> the corruption goes forward and only sometimes they make some arrests demonstratively.
> 
> Democracy is the power of the people to change the government by free elections, but in the end people realize they change some corrupt politicians with other corrupts.


the islamic regime has many similarities with communist regimes, and the way they handle issues, some major fundaments are different however the general attitude shown towards people is the same, the bad thing about iran is that its a religious system, drowning the country even more

hopefully the future is brighter for all the world , iran , romania, east west north south


----------



## noonghandi

great job


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



Aerithia said:


> By the way, huge ups to Alitezar, thanks alot for the pictures, this thread would have been dead if it weren't for you


Thankss so much Aerithia 



AmirX said:


> ^^ Alitezar is the best, all these Persians whom say oh we love Tehran and stuff like that none of them help him in posting pictures, if they were real they’d have at least show some appreciation and help him post some pictures. It’s a shame that he is the only Persian member who is uploading pictures. I don’t have much access to the internet otherwise I’ll help him happily. The ones in Iran have a very slow internet as well so they can’t really help but the ones outside can. If it was not because of him no one could see the real face of Iran and all the Persians. Well done alitezar. The nicest and the best forumer in SSC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately all women in Iran above age of 9 have to cover their hair and wear an overcoat in public, that’s the stupid dress code they have set for people which is simply another way they give people a hard time. Also guys can’t wear short or ties unless it is in private home gatherings or home parties. If guys and women do not follow these rules, they’ll get arrested and therefore to avoid any hassle everyone observes the dress code. Iran has one of the worst government in the world. All media, newspapers, internet and telephone calls people make are all being controlled and watched for by the gov. and if someone says anything against them they arrest people. That’s why most people try to stay away from the gov.


Merci Amira jan, kheily lotf dari. Thanks for your reply as well to the question of Daniel 

Yayy Tjrish station one of the most important squares in Northern Tehran got the metro last week. One of my friends say it's now running fully.














































Teheran's mayor in the train


----------



## alitezar

Another main even in Tehran this week, the Fadjr Int'l Music Festival




























Maryam Heydar Zadeh, a famous Persian poet who is blind and extremely talented


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Symphony Orchestra


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Benyamin Bahadori- a very cool Persian singer


----------



## alitezar

Opening of the artists corner in Milad Tower



















by Malmed

Pat & Mat- one of the most popular cartoons of our childhood in iran

It's a Turkish Kabob Resto named Pat & Mat


----------



## alitezar

All from:

http://tehron90.blogfa.com/9010.aspx

A luxury Apartment project










A luxury shopping plaza in Farmaniyeh



















A nice apartment complex


----------



## alitezar

A very beautiful coffee shop in Tehran in Persian style architecture

by Ahmad Zamani










Azadi Tower


----------



## japanese001

Tehran;Cinema Town;Grand Hotel by Ahmad Azimi, on Flickr


----------



## Aerithia

^^ OH MY GOD what is that!?!?

Kill it with fire before it lays eggs LOL


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Cinema Museum by Ahmad Azimi, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

japanese001 said:


> Tehran;Cinema Town;Grand Hotel by Ahmad Azimi, on Flickr


there was once a time that marge parts of tehran and most iranian cities had this type of architecture, where culture and order were prevalent

but today...


----------



## noonghandi

I love this lady's poetry. Most of her poems are really sad and I cry when I listen to her read them.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

^^ thanks , much appreciated


----------



## alitezar

by Shahab

I love this picture as it shows the density and uphills of Tehran very well 










by Big Castro




























An outdoor gallery and music show

by Tehran 360































christos-greece said:


> Panorama of Tehran Skyline by AC84, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tehran in HDR by aryapix, on Flickr


Thanks Chris for the great pictures 



Caisson Boy said:


> Beautiful pictures. All my best wishes and blessings for the beautiful people of the nation of Iran.


THANKS VERY MUCH AND THANKS FOR VISITING THE Tehran THREAD 



ring7 said:


> There are so many green trees in the city, and its a modern city.


Thanks 



SoroushPersepolisi said:


> btw . thnks alitezar for your contributions to the thread


Merciii Soroush


----------



## noonghandi

Tehran looks more beautiful than ever. Thank you all for sharing your photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome alitezar :cheers: couple more:

Milad Tower by Ammar Q, on Flickr


Tehran night by mehdi cheraghchi, on Flickr


----------



## Ujeen

Tehran is absolutely lovely city! and those mountains in the background look so magnificent!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for your kind comment and visiting the Tehran thread 


Thanks Chris for the great pix 




noonghandi said:


> Tehran looks more beautiful than ever. Thank you all for sharing your photos.


Thanks 

Persian New Year, which is the first day of Spring (March 20th) is around the corner and Tehran is packed with shoppers. Below are some shots from Tehran Bazaar area:

by Benoit










by Andreas


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Tehran 360










by Andreas










by Akbar










by Hamza










by David



















by Kharabati










by Kamiar


----------



## alitezar

by Tehran 360

A beautiful cinema in Tehran's Cinema Museum



















by Amir










Iran Air Crew










by Akbar


----------



## alitezar

by Andreas

Dizin Ski Resort


----------



## alitezar

by Andreas





































by Emine










by Marek










An old Persian Bath


----------



## alitezar

by Emine

Tehran's Jewelery & Ceramics Museum




























by Pezhman










Tehran's Flower Garden under construction





































by Ali










by Vedat

A traditional Persian resto


----------



## abdeka

alitezar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This week was a historic week for Iran for 2 reasons. First the Iranian movie called Separation won the Oscar in the best Int'l film and it was the first ever Oscar for Iran. Pix are below:
> 
> from Zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the director Asghar Farhadi and his daughter, Leila Hatami and Peyman Moadi. Leila hatami's dress looks very wiered and of course she has to have her scarf on, otherwise she will be banned from playing in movies by the gov. in Iran


I saw this movie and I loved it. Congrats to the cast. :cheers:

Beautiful photos in the thread, as usual. Thanks, ali.


----------



## tobi89

god,i love asghar farhadis daughter
she looks awesome in the oscar photos


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, she is nice 



abdeka said:


> I saw this movie and I loved it. Congrats to the cast. :cheers:
> 
> Beautiful photos in the thread, as usual. Thanks, ali.


So good to hear from you buddy. Thanks a lot for coming by Abdeka


----------



## AmirX

Viva Tehran, thanks Ali for the awesome pictures.


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0742 copy by mehdi adhami, on Flickr


Milad Tower by Ammar Q, on Flickr


----------



## Aerithia

Wow, Milad Tower looks amazing, especially on the first one 

Keep the photos coming guys!


----------



## christos-greece

Elahie Buildings by Masoud Harati, on Flickr


Panorama of Tehran Skyline by AC84, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

thanks christos but the last photo above has been posted 4783393 times


----------



## urbastar

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> thanks christos but the last photo above has been posted 4783393 times


Unfortunately it is often the case in this thread (e.g the tohid tunnel picture)


----------



## Guaporense

Huge city this one is!


----------



## Guaporense

Interestingly this huge city is so far from the sea.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, Tehran is among the top 20 world's biggest cities by 14 million population.



SoroushPersepolisi said:


> thanks christos but the last photo above has been posted 4783393 times


Once in a while some get repeated but I'm very thankful to Chris for all his help. At least he helps me a lot and contributes to this thread a lot. Certainly much better than some other members who are Iranian but have never posted any pictures, not all but %97 of them sadly 

Thanks so much Chris for your help as always 

by Hesam










A church




























by Nader




























Golestan Palace


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

alitezar nice posts, but can u also sometimes put the links to the photos' websites? badam nemiad khodam ye gashti bezanam


----------



## alitezar

^^ Mamoolan aksaro ya az website haye khabari peyda mikonam ke esme websitaro dareh ziresh ya tooye picasa ya flickr. Az in 3 daste kharej nemisheh 

by Hesam


----------



## Student4life

Great pictures of an amazing city !


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran at sunset by afshinrattansi, on Flickr


sunset by kavehkhkh, on Flickr


0356-0358 Tehran at sunset - HDR by CsabX, on Flickr


----------



## vogriphach

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> thanks christos but the last photo above has been posted 4783393 times


Well, that's my photo you're talking about. Glad it's liked enough to be posted several times!


----------



## tobi89

christos-greece said:


> Tehran at sunset by afshinrattansi, on Flickr


call me weird,but tehran looks beatiful in this picture.and its not about the scenery(mountains in the background and stunning quite mood,which of course,are awesome,too  )

it looks very uniqe,everything fits perfectly together.

i don´t get the hype for shiny new boulevards with a lot of glass buildings,shopping malls and skyscrapers.its shit,its boring and it has no character.

everytime i have a look at future projects...doesn´t matter in which part of the world.most of the time, the buildings are all looking the same.glass,steel and boredom.seriously,in a few hundred years,every city on our planet will look the same.glad i am long gone then...if you know what i mean

and sorry for my bad english


----------



## Linguine

really fantastic updates on Tehran....kay:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

vogriphach said:


> Well, that's my photo you're talking about. Glad it's liked enough to be posted several times!


its a great photo
there are many grest photos on this thread some more are probably yours too


----------



## alitezar

Student4life said:


> Great pictures of an amazing city !


Thanks so much 



christos-greece said:


> 0356-0358 Tehran at sunset - HDR by CsabX, on Flickr


Amazing set of pix. Thank you Chris 



vogriphach said:


> Well, that's my photo you're talking about. Glad it's liked enough to be posted several times!


Yes, your picture is really great. Thanks 



tobi89 said:


> call me weird,but tehran looks beatiful in this picture.and its not about the scenery(mountains in the background and stunning quite mood,which of course,are awesome,too  )
> 
> it looks very uniqe,everything fits perfectly together.
> 
> i don´t get the hype for shiny new boulevards with a lot of glass buildings,shopping malls and skyscrapers.its shit,its boring and it has no character.
> 
> everytime i have a look at future projects...doesn´t matter in which part of the world.most of the time, the buildings are all looking the same.glass,steel and boredom.seriously,in a few hundred years,every city on our planet will look the same.glad i am long gone then...if you know what i mean
> 
> and sorry for my bad english



Me too Tobi, I really like the style of Tehran apartments too, they are all very boxy but a very unique style for Tehran only 



Linguine said:


> really fantastic updates on Tehran....kay:


Thanks so much 

by Saeed










by 虞伟强










by Ninuka










by Zahara










by Ali










by Javad










by Mr. Jalili










by Behrooz



















by Johnny










by Maziar


----------



## Mpirada

I liked the tread.
Alert the posts could learn a little about people and culture of the city of Tehran


----------



## tamashachi

alitezar said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing set of pix. Thank you Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your picture is really great. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too Tobi, I really like the style of Tehran apartments too, they are all very boxy but a very unique style for Tehran only
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> by Saeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 虞伟强
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Ninuka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Zahara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Ali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Javad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Mr. Jalili
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Behrooz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Johnny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Maziar


On the picture which shows ticket price, those prices are good for Iranian citizen but for a tourist from Europe its just a small pocket change they should set the price for Iranian and other nationality different like in Turkey to go to St. Sofia mosque Turkish people pay a lot less than other nationalities which as I remember it was about E20.00 = almost 600000 rial


----------



## AmirX

Great pix Ali


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

checl these out, they are hilarious
the way ppl are running haha
"traffic" in tehran's metro


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1560272


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi




----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1560293


----------



## Premislida

Iran is a nice country, maybe one of the most interesting in the world


----------



## Equario

alitezar said:


> Annual photo shoot of some of the Persian artists in Tehran's Artist House for the 1391 Persian New Year
> 
> Here again you can see various looks of Iranians.


All of them are Iranians?
Without your comment, I would think that some of them are from Mediterranean Europe. 

By the way, thanks for nice photos


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

yes all are iranians^

we tend to have similarities with medditereanians , physically and culturally


----------



## Equario

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> yes all are iranians^
> 
> we tend to have similarities with medditereanians , physically and culturally


Thanks! That's an interesting issue


----------



## Ulrih535

Premislida said:


> Iran is a nice country, maybe one of the most interesting in the world


I 100% agree with you Premislida! These beautiful pictures and videos of the landscapes, buildings and people of Iran breaks all negative stereotypes.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



Premislida said:


> Iran is a nice country, maybe one of the most interesting in the world


Thank you 



Equario said:


> All of them are Iranians?
> Without your comment, I would think that some of them are from Mediterranean Europe.
> 
> By the way, thanks for nice photos


Thanks so much Equario. Yes they are all Iranian 


by CDS Soho

Foreign Affairs Ministry



















Iran's National Museum




























Eram Recreation Park


----------



## alitezar

Dizin Ski Resort

by Langley


----------



## alitezar

by Around Iran

Saad Abad Palace Gardens




























by Peter










by Saeid


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Mehrabad Domestic Aiport in the foreground










Suburban Trains


----------



## alitezar

Entrace to one of Tehran's Toll Highways that goes to the western suburbs


----------



## alitezar

by Naser



















by Thomas










Tochal Mountain Trails with amazing views over the city
































































Bunjee Jumping Station


----------



## alitezar




----------



## AmirX

Amazing pictures alitezar. Thank you.


----------



## abdeka

Nice shots and impressive city! :cheers:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

u are a hero alitezar!u have done more 4 the image of tehran and iran than any other guy i know.


----------



## japanese001

CDS_9020 by [CDS] SoHo, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Japanese 



AmirX said:


> Amazing pictures alitezar. Thank you.


Merci Amir jan 



sarbaze tabarestan said:


> u are a hero alitezar!u have done more 4 the image of tehran and iran than any other guy i know.


Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii St Kheily mamnoon 



abdeka said:


> Nice shots and impressive city! :cheers:


Hi buddy, so good to hear from you, thanks for visiting and its always nice to see u around here


----------



## AmirX

alitezar said:


> What a cool shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hanifoto/4507307288/sizes/o/


Wow such a cool pic.


----------



## babalulu123

bacheha motchakerim ke enghadr maro ba ien axa be donya neshun midin.. faghat khastam beporsam kasi to tehran restaurane giahie khub mishnase? Merci!

( asked if anyone knows some good vegetarian restaurants in tehran )

Merci!!


----------



## christos-greece

Bam Tehran HDR by aryapix, on Flickr


Tehran HDR by aryapix, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Chris, loved the pix 



babalulu123 said:


> bacheha motchakerim ke enghadr maro ba ien axa be donya neshun midin.. faghat khastam beporsam kasi to tehran restaurane giahie khub mishnase? Merci!
> 
> ( asked if anyone knows some good vegetarian restaurants in tehran )
> 
> Merci!!


Thanks Babalulu, but sorry I don't know any in tehran 

Tehran had some serious rains this past 2 days and the water canals in Vali Asr street flooded and covered the street and metro stations of line 4 some of them close to the area were closed due to flooding.

These are the water canals



















Again Tehranis had to do the famous jumping over the water again :lol:

Some of these pix along with this pic of this Persian lady became so popular on facebook of Iranians too LOL


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

The closed Metro stations


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Beautiful tulips in gardens around Tehran

by Fadhel


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Very nice mural










by Arash










by Sm Javadi


----------



## alitezar

by Nasser

This is going to be a 2 Storey highway.


----------



## alitezar

Tajrish Metro Station










by Zhabiz










by Bilal










by Fadhel


----------



## alitezar

ATM Machines


----------



## alitezar

Rush hour


----------



## alitezar

A nice apartment 

Posted by Soroush


























































very nice units

































http://eskan.ir/tabid/175/Default.aspx


----------



## philipdj

really amazing and beautifull of Tehran,hopefully Jakarta like that..


----------



## Aerithia

Hahaha LOL @ The pictures of people in the rain, made my day! :lol:

According to Google Weather it's raining again! :lol:

Oh well, again a huge thanks for the pictures, Tehran is beautiful in the rain. :cheers:


----------



## tobi89

alitezar said:


>


http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/and-not-a-single-****-was-given-that-day-owl.jpg


----------



## AmirX

^^ lol

Wow so much mess with the flooded canals.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos alitezar; btw, those floods cause by hard rain, the same almost happened yesterday here in Athens.


----------



## tamashachi

alitezar said:


> Rush hour


They need to educate people to how respect right a way traffic


----------



## babalulu123

Alitezar miduni parki ke pore tullips bud kojas?? Merci!

( asking if anyone knows where that park is full with those nice tulips )

bazam mamnunam az axaye ghashangi ke gozashti!


----------



## christos-greece

+Tehran daily / spring raining by FarshadPix, on Flickr


+ Tehran daily / polution by FarshadPix, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> +Tehran daily / spring raining by FarshadPix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> + Tehran daily / polution by FarshadPix, on Flickr


Thanks for the lovely pictures Chris 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos alitezar; btw, those floods cause by hard rain, the same almost happened yesterday here in Athens.


Oh, I hope u guys didn't get the flood 



philipdj said:


> really amazing and beautifull of Tehran,hopefully Jakarta like that..


Thanks so much 



tamashachi said:


> They need to educate people to how respect right a way traffic



I think they try and have seen them enforce things but people themselves never respect the driving laws.



Aerithia said:


> Hahaha LOL @ The pictures of people in the rain, made my day! :lol:
> 
> According to Google Weather it's raining again! :lol:
> 
> Oh well, again a huge thanks for the pictures, Tehran is beautiful in the rain. :cheers:


I know :lol:



tobi89 said:


> http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/and-not-a-single-****-was-given-that-day-owl.jpg


lol, so true tobi, this guys is walking in the hail, he's kind of given up and is like whatever!! lol


----------



## alitezar

babalulu123 said:


> Alitezar miduni parki ke pore tullips bud kojas?? Merci!
> 
> ( asking if anyone knows where that park is full with those nice tulips )
> 
> bazam mamnunam az axaye ghashangi ke gozashti!



Hi Babalulu, I looked on panoramio and the park that has the tulips is Shariati Park at the intersection of Shariati street and Hemmat highway. I have pasted the pictures below of the park and a screen shot of the map of the park so you can go there.

The google earth coordinates are:

35° 44' 57.83" N 51° 26' 55.90" E

The park is called Shariati Park










by Afshin










by Fatemeh



















Ice climbing field just outside of Tehran


----------



## noonghandi

Tehran air looks really clean


----------



## pumpikatze

Teheran itself looks wonderful!


----------



## japanese001

R0019278 by placchic, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick

Nice city in Iran


----------



## AmirX

Thanks all for pictures.


----------



## dimitrizacarii

Very Nice!


----------



## Aerithia

488 pages ROFL :cheers:

Thanks for the pictures, the two pictures of that park almost gave me a rainforest-ish feeling, i've never seen Tehran that lush! :nuts: :lol:


----------



## noonghandi

and getting close to 10,000 comments. This is almost as many as all other threads combined (with a little exaggeration).


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, we almost made it 



pumpikatze said:


> Teheran itself looks wonderful!


Thanks so much 



japanese001 said:


> R0019278 by placchic, on Flickr



Thanks Japanese for the pic 



Salazar Rick said:


> Nice city in Iran


Thank you 



AmirX said:


> Thanks all for pictures.


Khahesh mikonam 



dimitrizacarii said:


> Very Nice!


Thank you 



Aerithia said:


> 488 pages ROFL :cheers:
> 
> Thanks for the pictures, the two pictures of that park almost gave me a rainforest-ish feeling, i've never seen Tehran that lush! :nuts: :lol:


Yes, very true 

Rafting in the Azadi stadium lake


----------



## alitezar

Karting in azadi stadium


----------



## alitezar

The macaroni bridge strength contest annually in Tehran universities


----------



## alitezar

by KMS










by ERS productions
































































Fresh walnuts, sour berries and various sour treats


----------



## Aerithia

Is the nose job some kind of symbol for Iran? Iranian women are beautiful as they are! hno:

Also the picture of Donald Duck holding different foods in the restaurant almost scared the shit out of me! I wasn't planning on sleeping tonight anyway.


----------



## alitezar

I know, I don't know why they love the nose job. The duck was not that scary to me though :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Couple sunset photos:

_MG_8420 by Brero, on Flickr


alone purple one by shaghayegh.namaki, on Flickr


----------



## persianteen

*It's not Azadi Karting! It's Parand Karting..!*



alitezar said:


> Karting in azadi stadium


 It's not Azadi Karting! It's Parand Karting..!


----------



## AmirX

Thanks Ali.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I like those kart photos 


Tehran skyline2 by Anh Ep bên, on Flickr


Tehran city lights by thomas.janisch, on Flickr


----------



## Aerithia

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> actually the puma shop is real,u should he able to tell from the store decoration and the shop sign
> puma, adidas and nike have official stores across iran


Yes, I don't know about the Zara and Debenhams picture though. Went to their website and couldn't find an official Iran site, so maybe they're just ripoffs or they're doing undercover like many companies do :lol:

Also the "Raees (lol) Coffee" looks very similar to Starbucks, when Starbucks entered Sweden a few years ago they had to close down all rip-offs :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Mount Tochal, Iran by Ryan EM Davies, on Flickr


Milad Tower by Ammar Q, on Flickr


----------



## urbastar

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> actually the puma shop is real,u should he able to tell from the store decoration and the shop sign
> puma, adidas and nike have official stores across iran


I doubt nike from usa has something official in iran. the shop isn't official but the products inside shoud be genuine (imported from dubai certainly).

On the picture you can see that the copyright logo is there and for the puma, the logo from the shop isn't exactly the same than the official one www.puma.com (compare the front leg of the puma)


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

urbastar said:


> I doubt nike from usa has something official in iran. the shop isn't official but the products inside shoud be genuine (imported from dubai certainly).
> 
> On the picture you can see that the copyright logo is there and for the puma, the logo from the shop isn't exactly the same than the official one www.puma.com (compare the front leg of the puma)


puma has stores in iran
http://www.puma.com/stores?campaign[]=1&location=iran
and the front leg (arm) is seen fatter than reality due to the angle of the camera, ive been to the tehran puma store, this one is most likely real aswell, look at the puma sign inside the store, a fake shop wouldnt do that, also the nike is most likely a retail from dubai imported products


----------



## Turgutt

Nice city...


----------



## nooli

Thank you so much for these recent posts  I'm happily astonished to see Puma,D&G,Zara,etc stores in tehran! Can someone please tell me where this shopping mall is located?


----------



## japanese001

tehran by a process, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much japanese for the great pix 



Rekarte said:


> Very beautifull and charmous girls:cheers:


Thanks so much buddy 



Ibn_Ziyad said:


> Masha'Allah .
> 
> Just Beautiful .


Thank you 



aramatrcx said:


> i really love tehran. i am from turkey and visit iran is so easy for me. i have visited many cities in iran. iranian women is really so beatiful


Thanks so much aramatrcx for visiting the thread and your kind comment 



christos-greece said:


> Mount Tochal, Iran by Ryan EM Davies, on Flickr


Thanks Chris for the great pix 



Mariscalito said:


> Nice city...


Thank you 



nooli said:


> Thank you so much for these recent posts  I'm happily astonished to see Puma,D&G,Zara,etc stores in tehran! Can someone please tell me where this shopping mall is located?


Hi nooli, thanks for your comment. Apparently those shops are in the city of Shiraz but Tehran has them all in its shopping malls, such as Eskan, Golestan, Tirajeh, Ghandi etc 

Graduation ceremony of one of Tehran's universities


----------



## Ronald34

Thanks for this thread Alitezar.


----------



## freddie_is_persian

alitezar said:


> Fathers day special offers in Iran
> 
> By Amir


TNX Alitezar 4 some pcs from brands shops in Shiraz!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Merci Freddie. Shiraz rocks as my parents are also from there 



Ronald34 said:


> Thanks for this thread Alitezar.


Thanks so much Ronald for your comment and also many thanks for visiting the Tehran thread 

by Parisa









































































by Liquidson


----------



## alitezar

by Mohammad










By Marco










by Geb










by Aria Mehr

Entrance to the University of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Aria Mehr

Cinema Azadi





































by sot



















by Arco

Inside a church


----------



## sinasina

Beautiful Pix,

Yedoonei Alireza


----------



## The Blond Guy

A church in Iran?


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^

we even got synagoges...


----------



## FabriFlorence

I'm very surprised. I didn't think Tehran looks so modern!


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

The Blond Guy said:


> A church in Iran?


iran is one of the homes of christianity

some of the worlds oldest churchs are in iran


iran was home to christians before europe ever thought to allow christianity


----------



## christos-greece

Car Ghost in Concrete Expressway by Сина, on Flickr


Iran (Tehran) by ARTFLY26, on Flickr


Blue Time by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## Kintoy

christos-greece said:


>


amazing! :cheers:


----------



## noonghandi

The Blond Guy said:


> A church in Iran?


christianity in Iran outdates europeans by 300 years. So does Indida's.


----------



## alitezar

sinasina said:


> Beautiful Pix,
> 
> Yedoonei Alireza


Merciiii Sina joon 



FabriFlorence said:


> I'm very surprised. I didn't think Tehran looks so modern!


Yes, Tehran is pretty modern in some cases even more modern than western cities. You'll be very surprised when you visit 

Thanks Chris for the great pix


----------



## alitezar

From Tehran's Facebook Group










by Mschim










by Omid


----------



## alitezar

by SH Mohammadi










By Amir










by Esoulk



















Some projects in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Dayeh










by Shiva 108

Tehran honestly has one of the most beautiful set of parks


----------



## alitezar

by Shiva108


----------



## alitezar

by Shiva108




























Tehran City Theater


----------



## alitezar

by Shiva 108


----------



## alitezar

by Shiva 108


----------



## alitezar

by Shiva108


----------



## alitezar

by Shiva108


----------



## soheilz

:eek2: Gorgeous city. Can be an amazing world famous tourist destination. One of a kind city with its culture, color and beauty.


----------



## AmirX

I love these pix. tehran is amazing.


----------



## oscaraydin

Hi everyone, I've been addicted to this great thread for a few months now, glad I can now contribute. these are some pictures of the niavaran neighbourhood, taken around Norouz 1390.


DSC03519 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC03518 by marand92, on Flickr


----------



## oscaraydin

Niavaran Square


DSC03517 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC03516 by marand92, on Flickr


----------



## oscaraydin

13bedar 1390 in Niavaran Park


DSC03610 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC03608 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC03607 by marand92, on Flickr


----------



## oscaraydin

Tehran in snow, Farmaniyeh neighbourhood


DSC03528 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC03527 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC03524 by marand92, on Flickr


----------



## oscaraydin

13bedar in Mehr Park, Niavaran


DSC03605 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC03604 by marand92, on Flickr


----------



## sinasina

alitezar said:


> by Shiva108


Very beautiful set. This is my favourite one!


----------



## noonghandi

I agree with Alitezar. Tehran has some of the most beautiful urban parks in the world.
One more thing, I grew up near a park in Tehran and I think every Tehrani could say the same thing.


----------



## DomCA25

So a question to those in Iran, Is it really true you are put to death for homosexuality. These pics make this country seem so advanced but we hear terrible stories in the US of stonings and hangings. Here in Los Angeles we have the largest Iranian/persian community outside Iran. There are many homosexuals in that community who really want to go back to Iran for a visit but fear these so called secret police who can just make assumptions of your sexuality and than have you arrested and killed is this true ??


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

the people are the reason it seems advanced since they have been the ones holding up the last bits of freedom/culture etc but sadly the gvrnment no, its a theocratic dictatorship with a bunch of ...... ruling it, if your caught doing homosexual acts in public well you can be caught and it will go through the legal process however nobody really gets caught unless they do something stupid in public, nobody will know what your orientation is unless you go infront of a guard and publicize it , those people that fear going to iran shouldnt really fear anything since nobody can tell what they are if they just act normal  alot of them go anyway , thing is many los angeles persians have a small dillusion about the situation in iran, because they have disconnected more, unlike many of the other iranian diaspora


----------



## AmirX

DomCA25 said:


> So a question to those in Iran, Is it really true you are put to death for homosexuality. These pics make this country seem so advanced but we hear terrible stories in the US of stonings and hangings. Here in Los Angeles we have the largest Iranian/persian community outside Iran. There are many homosexuals in that community who really want to go back to Iran for a visit but fear these so called secret police who can just make assumptions of your sexuality and than have you arrested and killed is this true ??


As Soroush said people of Iran are the ones holding it together the gov is messed up and one of the most cruel and nasty and corrupted gov in the world that has no mercy over Iranians neither. Under all these restrictions by the government Iranian people especially women still strive for perfection and I'm soooo proud of them.


----------



## AmirX

alitezar said:


> by Babythinkitover


I like these bazar pix, although I prefer Tehran shopping malls over the bazar. There are not many pix of Tehran malls around I guess it's hard to take pix in them as they are prohibited maybe.


----------



## alitezar

DomCA25 said:


> So a question to those in Iran, Is it really true you are put to death for homosexuality. These pics make this country seem so advanced but we hear terrible stories in the US of stonings and hangings. Here in Los Angeles we have the largest Iranian/persian community outside Iran. There are many homosexuals in that community who really want to go back to Iran for a visit but fear these so called secret police who can just make assumptions of your sexuality and than have you arrested and killed is this true ??


I have the same exact opinion as Amirx above and also agree with Soroush.

by Sabamonin




























mcancee


----------



## christos-greece

tehran-parcs-L1020119 by shiva1o8, on Flickr


tehran-parcs-L1010829 by shiva1o8, on Flickr


tehran-parcs-L1010816 by shiva1o8, on Flickr


tehran-parcs-L1010726 by shiva1o8, on Flickr


----------



## soheilz

DomCA25 said:


> So a question to those in Iran, Is it really true you are put to death for homosexuality. These pics make this country seem so advanced but we hear terrible stories in the US of stonings and hangings. Here in Los Angeles we have the largest Iranian/persian community outside Iran. There are many homosexuals in that community who really want to go back to Iran for a visit but fear these so called secret police who can just make assumptions of your sexuality and than have you arrested and killed is this true ??





SoroushPersepolisi said:


> the people are the reason it seems advanced since they have been the ones holding up the last bits of freedom/culture etc but sadly the gvrnment no, its a theocratic dictatorship with a bunch of ...... ruling it, if your caught doing homosexual acts in public well you can be caught and it will go through the legal process however nobody really gets caught unless they do something stupid in public, nobody will know what your orientation is unless you go infront of a guard and publicize it , those people that fear going to iran shouldnt really fear anything since nobody can tell what they are if they just act normal  alot of them go anyway , thing is many los angeles persians have a small dillusion about the situation in iran, because they have disconnected more, unlike many of the other iranian diaspora


^^I definitely agree with that. I have noticed LA Iranians have a complete disconnect with what is going on in Iran. They see themselves as victims and exiles from Iran so they always have a negative and delusional view of the situation in Iran. However, the second largest group of Iranians in America are located in the Washington D.C. area, and they (including my family and I) are much more connected and aware of the situation in Iran, because we travel back and forth to Iran, keep up with the news, and still have family in Iran, unlike the LA Iranians. So I think everyday regular Americans in the D.C. area, who have contact with the Iranian-American community, are much more educated of what it's really like in Iran.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

here in toronto iranians(second largest iranian population outside iran after LA) make fun of LA iranians , here, most iranians dont change from what they were . its like iran number 2 lol

i mean not all LA iranians are like that but many are and the newer generations have no idea about iran, like the ones that were born in iran ans raised in la


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Chris for the pix 

by Reza



















by Shiva










by herrderrfliegen










by farsgadpic










by Farshad


----------



## alitezar

Some nice murals on Tehran walls


----------



## alitezar

A phot exhibit


















































































Exhibit of Persian Celebs Posters


----------



## alitezar

Newsstands all over Tehran


----------



## alitezar

And a glance at Tehran metro in rush hour


----------



## TEHR_IR

Sign this petition to lift sanctions on civilian airplanes in Iran, please share this to everyone (twitter, facebook, e-mail,...)

http://www.capt-shahbazi.com/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Nemidunam kojasho bayad emza mikardam, sakhteh peydash konam


----------



## Linguine

really nice images from Tehran...


----------



## TEHR_IR

alitezar said:


> ^^ Nemidunam kojasho bayad emza mikardam, sakhteh peydash konam


Salam doostam, hamoon payine payinesh neveshte sigh or vote haha


----------



## alitezar

^^ oh, ok merciiiii 



Linguine said:


> really nice images from Tehran...


Thanks so much buddy


----------



## noonghandi

I am an LA Iranian and I disagree, back to LA after 20 years.


----------



## alitezar

by rezak





































Heavy rains in Tehran last week


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Ahad


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Some sketches of shopping in malls of Tehran- I can hardly find pix of Tehran shopping malls online, there are some major malls in Tehran but I can only find bazar pictures 

by Saghar Daeri


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A concert














































Barobax- a very famous Persian pop music group in Tehran with awesome songs 










by Jorn



















Persian kabobs



















by Mojtaba


----------



## alitezar

Summer Festivals and Events in Milad Tower- Pix from yesterday


----------



## alitezar

Base of the tower


----------



## alitezar




----------



## SinaK

Last few posts were great  thanks


----------



## AmirX

Amazing Tehran.


----------



## alitezar

^^ It truly is 



SinaK said:


> Last few posts were great  thanks


Thanks for visiting Sina


----------



## firoz bharmal

Keep it coming...!....Nice to see vibrant city....!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos 


_MG_8420 by Brero, on Flickr


a dream...more colorful than reality? by [email protected]@nʎ, on Flickr


----------



## Texas_giant

Wow, quite wonderful. To me, it seems like a mix of New Delhi and Paris

What are Iranian opinions about India?


----------



## sahand14

Tehran is too crowded !


----------



## domtoren

*Hello! Some questions:*

1. I read in a book about good islamic bahaviour rules that depicting people in photos, statues etc. is a big sin in Islam. Here I see statues and billboards with people in them, is that not considered a breach of islamic rules? According to that book taking photos of people is only permitted for ID and medical purposes. 
BTW, is photographing in crowded streets possible without getting problems with religious police? 
2. I always read about Iran that it's government is anti-western but they seem to permit presence of Western, even US, brands or imitations of these, how does that go together with islamic ideology? In fascist and communist dictatorships showing icons of enemy ideology or lifestyle can/could bring you in serious difficulties.
3. I see some Persian forumers present here live in USA but travel to Iran, is that possible and are they not considered as traitors and persecuted?


----------



## dashb4

sahand14 said:


> Tehran is too crowded !


For its population I think the city looks small,


----------



## alitezar

domtoren said:


> 1. I read in a book about good islamic bahaviour rules that depicting people in photos, statues etc. is a big sin in Islam. Here I see statues and billboards with people in them, is that not considered a breach of islamic rules? According to that book taking photos of people is only permitted for ID and medical purposes.
> BTW, is photographing in crowded streets possible without getting problems with religious police?
> 2. I always read about Iran that it's government is anti-western but they seem to permit presence of Western, even US, brands or imitations of these, how does that go together with islamic ideology? In fascist and communist dictatorships showing icons of enemy ideology or lifestyle can/could bring you in serious difficulties.
> 3. I see some Persian forumers present here live in USA but travel to Iran, is that possible and are they not considered as traitors and persecuted?


1. I think this practice is very old and honestly I don’t have much info about how old it is but it can be looked up on Google but as for Iran, there are statues in every city and basically in all major squares and there seems not be any problem with it as if it was our government that is so religious would not put them up.
- Yes you can photograph in Tehran in any place that you like, but you can not photograph government buildings or embassies in Tehran and they all usually have a no photo sign other than that as you see people take many pictures in Tehran and even some take pics from gov. buildings anyways and if they see you doing it they’ll ask you to erase that photo in front of them but you rarely see this happen.

2. The thing is that Iranians have always had a tendency for modernization and like to be up to date and our government is very separated from the people and people themselves and various companies import these western brands and eve the gov. allows branches of western companies in Iran. We have branches of stores like Puma, Debenhams, Benetton etc in Tehran. They are mostly against obvious brands from U.S. such as McDonalds, Starbucks lol

3. Not at all, they are just considered as Persian ho have migrated to US. They can travel freely between Iran and US or any other country they may live in. Unless for guys that are eligible to serve in military service then they need to apply to be exempted or serve for 2 years.



dashb4 said:


> For its population I think the city looks small,


Actually Tehran is a dense city but not small at all. The area you see in pictures is around 1/3 of the city. Tehran is very spread out from East to West than North to South.



firoz bharmal said:


> Keep it coming...!....Nice to see vibrant city....!


Thank you 



Texas_giant said:


> Wow, quite wonderful. To me, it seems like a mix of New Delhi and Paris
> 
> What are Iranian opinions about India?


I think they mostly look at India as an ancient county with so many great sights to see. But every person has their opinion but I’m always fascinated by monuments and landmarks in India 

Street level pix around Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Some more pix 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/parhamolism/5884713877/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/parhamolism/5885261018/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Night Life by Amir VII, on Flickr


Tehran in HDR by aryapix, on Flickr


Tehran in HDR by aryapix, on Flickr


Tehran Winter Evening 2012 by ArPrime, on Flickr

Something to look at during summer heat

IMG_5733 by "MEMOL", on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

dashb4 said:


> For its population I think the city looks small,


small? 










and this is just one angle

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718&page=129


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

domtoren said:


> 1. I read in a book about good islamic bahaviour rules that depicting people in photos, statues etc. is a big sin in Islam. Here I see statues and billboards with people in them, is that not considered a breach of islamic rules? According to that book taking photos of people is only permitted for ID and medical purposes.
> BTW, is photographing in crowded streets possible without getting problems with religious police?
> 2. I always read about Iran that it's government is anti-western but they seem to permit presence of Western, even US, brands or imitations of these, how does that go together with islamic ideology? In fascist and communist dictatorships showing icons of enemy ideology or lifestyle can/could bring you in serious difficulties.
> 3. I see some Persian forumers present here live in USA but travel to Iran, is that possible and are they not considered as traitors and persecuted?


whatever you see in these photos in this thread is what iran is like in general, dont believe anything else, i even havent heard any of the things you have said


----------



## AmirX

domtoren said:


> 1. I read in a book about good islamic bahaviour rules that depicting people in photos, statues etc. is a big sin in Islam. Here I see statues and billboards with people in them, is that not considered a breach of islamic rules? According to that book taking photos of people is only permitted for ID and medical purposes.
> BTW, is photographing in crowded streets possible without getting problems with religious police?
> 2. I always read about Iran that it's government is anti-western but they seem to permit presence of Western, even US, brands or imitations of these, how does that go together with islamic ideology? In fascist and communist dictatorships showing icons of enemy ideology or lifestyle can/could bring you in serious difficulties.
> 3. I see some Persian forumers present here live in USA but travel to Iran, is that possible and are they not considered as traitors and persecuted?


Yes, Ali has replied all these questions and I agree him. Also as Soroush said if you look at the pictures you can see it yourself. Iran is just like what you see in these images.

Thanks Alitezar


----------



## soheilz

dashb4 said:


> For its population I think the city looks small,


you must be out your damn mind :nuts:!!! Tehran is geographically HUGE. You just haven't seen a proper aerial view. You could call Tehran anything but small lol. Someone needs to post better aerial photos showing most (if its even graphically possible) of the city.


----------



## christos-greece

take a rest by thomas.janisch, on Flickr


pinky night by Ali Khashei, on Flickr


Milad tower by mahsa saffaripour, on Flickr


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

Tehran metro station.Maybe one of the best public transportation networks in the world in 2020


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan




----------



## Texas_giant

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> Tehran metro station.Maybe one of the best public transportation networks in the world in 2020


every countries transport networks are improving. There will be a lot of top notch public transport networks in the world by 2020


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Chris for the pix 



sarbaze tabarestan said:


>


I love the design, very nice


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

But still nothings beats the full color shots. They have so much life in them 

by Atyuvinsk










by hltami










A show at Tehran's Artists House


----------



## Donkie

nice pictures man. Thanks for sharing them. one thing i wanna tell you that some of korean girls say men from Iran are damn hot :cheers: i can see the fact in these pictures  and there are also many hot cute girls on the street :banana::banana: wanna visit one day haha


----------



## Donkie

the girls in some pictures are damn hot... truly mg:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos alitezar :cheers:


Tehran cityscape by markysparky, on Flickr


Tehran cityscape 2 by markysparky, on Flickr


Iran101 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


----------



## SinaK

Wow, check out this out:

http://vimeo.com/46961983

The best video of milad tower and tehran i've seen!


----------



## AmirX

Awesome street level shots. Thanks alitezar.


----------



## Rookie83

Good pics as usual. I've been looking at this thread for a while and it never disappoints, but I've noticed that most of them are usually taken in the north of the city which tends to be more liberal and wealthier. Do you have any street level pictures of the southern parts of the city?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

some shots from the old garden neighborhoods of the north 








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64177954









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40071296


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25933302
shariati cinema 








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31094407








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30485066


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

st.mary church








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48062325
pahlevi avenue









small streets
























http://www.panoramio.com/user/675563?with_photo_id=47554446


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

pahlavi street's famous trees
















http://www.panoramio.com/user/656563?comment_page=1&photo_page=32


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for the pix


----------



## alitezar

by Germanvogel





































by Mardomak




























by Sreza


----------



## alitezar

by Milan










by Etudiant KH










by Loic


----------



## alitezar

Tehran municipality has started to make some of Tehran highways to 2 stories. this one opened last week.














































by Darmaston










by Kamshots


----------



## alitezar

Summer events at base of Milad Tower


----------



## alitezar

Kolah Ghermezi is a very popular Persian doll that has played in various films n they just released another one from it this week n there were huge line ups for it in cinemas


----------



## alitezar

Tour of Milad Tower 

by Tanya





































I love these tower models, it even has Tokyo's Sky tree so Milad Tower is the world's 6th tallest for now


----------



## alitezar

Some cool screenhsots of the Milad Tower video that Sina posted 



SinaK said:


> Wow, check out this out:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/46961983
> 
> The best video of milad tower and tehran i've seen!


----------



## alitezar

A Horse Racing in one of Tehran's horse racing tracks























































Misc Life in Tehran shots


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

love them! i always enjoy when i see you post a huge batch, especially the city pics, but a few were from mashhad (the 3 under the misc. tehran street shots)


----------



## SinaK

Yeah, good batch xD thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Azadi tower at night by Melika Asadi, on Flickr


Tehran city lights by thomas.janisch, on Flickr


Colorful Tehran @ night II by [email protected]@nʎ, on Flickr


----------



## AmirX

Amazing pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Linguine

stunning....


----------



## noonghandi

good job


----------



## soorena

http://www.tehran24.com/timeline/?attachment_id=1438


----------



## oscaraydin

Ferdousi Square


DSC02933 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC02931 by marand92, on Flickr

Tajrish at night


DSC02915 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC02913 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC02903 by marand92, on Flickr

Chaychi square - TehranNo, East Tehran


DSC02888 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC02886 by marand92, on Flickr

TehranNo - a somewhat lower class area in East Tehran


DSC02885 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC02884 by marand92, on Flickr

Two pics from outside of Tehran - the inside of an Armenian church and an ancient Zoorastrian fire temple both in Esfahan


DSC03962 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC03943 by marand92, on Flickr


----------



## noonghandi

There are other threads for other Iranian cities in Iran forum.
Thank you for all the great photos you and others are posting here.


----------



## Rossike

Nice pictures, nice city... _shame you can't have a drink in the place._ :cheers:


----------



## domtoren

*Two systems for numerals?*



alitezar said:


> Tehran municipality has started to make some of Tehran highways to 2 stories. this one opened last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Darmaston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Kamshots


I see that the car licence plates have a Persian system of numerals which differ from the ones used in Europe and Argentina while the traffic signs (those painted on the road surface) use the same ones as here. 
Can someone explain this, dou you have two systems for writing numerals and which one is used in which instance? Do all Persians know the two systems?


----------



## aramatrcx

i will study persian language and litarature this year. so i will be half iranian  salam from turkey to iran.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

domtoren said:


> I see that the car licence plates have a Persian system of numerals which differ from the ones used in Europe and Argentina while the traffic signs (those painted on the road surface) use the same ones as here.
> Can someone explain this, dou you have two systems for writing numerals and which one is used in which instance? Do all Persians know the two systems?


yes, almost all iranians know both the persian numerals and the latin ones, both are used commonly , and many also fully know the latin alphabet also
and for those who dont there are always small signs with persian numerals on the side of the roads, however, english is always present


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

aramatrcx said:


> i will study persian language and litarature this year. so i will be half iranian  salam from turkey to iran.


 merheba kardashim


----------



## hellospank25

Do you have any photos of what used to be Tehran red light district "Shahr-e-No" before the revolution? What did they replace it with?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

here is a photo report of the old run down districts of tehran
i wish to see these beautiful areas renovated, just look at the tight alleys, the trees and the simple, sometimes sophisticated traditional and more newer, yet simple old styled architecture in many of its areas, oh so lovely,, lets hope that they dont get demolished like many of the parts already have









































































































































http://www.shahr.ir/ViewPic.aspx?IDG=2469


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

http://www.shahr.ir/ViewPic.aspx?IDG=2463


----------



## hellospank25

alitezar said:


>


What camera did you use for those beautiful pictures? I love the mood and the tones


----------



## yin_yang

is that beer ad at the beginning of this page for non-alcoholic stuff?


----------



## Parsbeer

alitezar said:


> ^^Amazing pictures. Thank you


Your welcome, glad you liked the pics


----------



## Parsbeer

hellospank25 said:


> Do you have any photos of what used to be Tehran red light district "Shahr-e-No" before the revolution? What did they replace it with?


Hahah i got some screenshots of Shahre No and a whorehouse from the movie Kando (1975) 










this supposedly is the waiting room of the place where you have to wait till someone is available 




























Lady pimp where you have to pay upfront 
































































Looked just like the red light destrict of Amsterdam where i grew up


----------



## Parsbeer

Modarres highway exit by Watson










Ekbatan


















Damavand Volcano, east of Tehran










by bame tehran


----------



## oscaraydin

Rossike said:


> Nice pictures, nice city... _shame you can't have a drink in the place._ :cheers:


not on the street or in a restaurant, but easier than anything to enjoy at home. In fact in most gatherings and parties inside peoples homes alcohol is readily available- but this is the case with my family, and not all 100% of Iranians.


----------



## oscaraydin

yin_yang said:


> is that beer ad at the beginning of this page for non-alcoholic stuff?


yeah, non-alcoholic beer is sold in supermarkets and shops in Tehran.


----------



## oscaraydin

For those interested in Shahr e No

http://payvand.com/blog/blog/2010/12/10/photos-tehrans-brothel-district-shahr-e-no-1975-77-by-kaveh-golestan/


----------



## hellospank25

Parsbeer said:


> Hahah i got some screenshots of Shahre No and a whorehouse from the movie Kando (1975)


Interesting, thanks. Are those actresses still around or were they executed?


----------



## hellospank25

oscaraydin said:


> For those interested in Shahr e No
> 
> http://payvand.com/blog/blog/2010/12/10/photos-tehrans-brothel-district-shahr-e-no-1975-77-by-kaveh-golestan/


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Parsbeer

hellospank25 said:


> Are those actresses still around or were they executed?


Dont know, most of them flee the country.


----------



## Parsbeer

Some pics of 'Golestan Palace'

by wikipedia













































Some inside pics by Ancient Iran fb page,





































































































































































































































































































































Golestan Palace on old currency of Iran


----------



## oscaraydin

DSC02923 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC02922 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC02912 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC02911 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC02907 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC02883 by marand92, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

sardare bagh melli, the more i look at it the more i love it 








































































they have taken off many emblems and logos 








































http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1696515


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all for the pictures and help as I have less time to contribute to this thread but will do once in a while 

by Jordan Africa Senator





































by Guts for change


----------



## alitezar

At one of Tehran's Horse Racing Tracks





































A traditional Persian concert





































Parids Cinema










Azadi Cinema


----------



## alitezar

by Mehrshadr










posted by Soroush










by Masoud










by Mae




























by O


----------



## alitezar

Chitgar park a very huge park located in west of Tehran only for biking


----------



## alitezar

Recently renovated shrine of emamzadeh Saleh at Tajrish square North of Tehran

by Andreavi



















Exhibit of Iran's Handcrafts in Milad Tower




























by Andreavi

Tajriah Metro



















by Trashview


----------



## alitezar

Peopleshots

by Kamshots














































by Saharui










by Trashview

A kindergarten


----------



## alitezar

by Trashview

Tochal Area










Automated Parking lot










by Aryapix










by ich3873










from Tehran24


----------



## alitezar




----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

alitezar said:


> Recently renovated shrine of emamzadeh Saleh at Tajrish square North of Tehran
> 
> by Andreavi


great pics, but just a note, this shrine wasnt renovated, it was rebuilt in 2010, i remember they were constructing a dome , its sad because it blocks the city view from the cafe on top of bazar ghaem, and it also lacks architectural correlation with its surroundings (and tehran as a whole)


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: DMCA


----------



## AmirX

Thank you all for the great pix.


----------



## endrity

Whenever I see pictures of Iranians I am reminded of what a great culture and history they have. 

How they came to be ruled by a bunch of mullahs is beyond me. I can understand Saudi Arabia and the rest of the Middle East. Some of those countries barely existed, some went from and occupying regime to another. But for the life of me I will never understand how Iran got ruled by them.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Unfortunately Iranians got tricked, when people wanted to overthrow the king of Iran as people felt he was more of a dictator and wanted more democracy, Khomeini who was in exile kept promising people that if he comes back he will do all these great things for them and bring democracy n all this false promises but long story short when he was successful and came to power, he broke all his promises, he elected an Islamic government for Iran and forced the dress code, closed down all bars, discos any place of entertainment for people, banned drinking, basically closed all doors of flourishing tourism to ancient Persia, put Iran through a 8 year devastating war with Iraq, killed and executed so many innocent people and whoever was protesting against him and his regime gained more and more power day by day and they are so powerful now and nobody dares to say anything against them since if you do they arrest and execute you. Iranian prisons are filled with political prisoners already. Overall it’s a very messed up situation and one of the most corrupted and nasty governments in the world is the Iranian government and they have no mercy over their own people neither.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

endrity said:


> Whenever I see pictures of Iranians I am reminded of what a great culture and history they have.
> 
> How they came to be ruled by a bunch of mullahs is beyond me. I can understand Saudi Arabia and the rest of the Middle East. Some of those countries barely existed, some went from and occupying regime to another. But for the life of me I will never understand how Iran got ruled by them.


i will never understand either


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

Excellent thread, reports and the daily reality of the city, the pictures show details with all the minimum details of the lifestyle I always follow this thread, one of the best threads in this section.


----------



## soorena

facebook


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

Middle Easts biggests Housing project!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1523612


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

masoudiyyeh house, late 1800-early 1900s

















































































































http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1716985


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1717058


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

expo


----------



## alitezar

More of the same expo 

by co.me


----------



## alitezar

by Andrea77










Paintball Field of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Zulbia, a famous Persian sweet





































by hn


----------



## alitezar

A theater show with snakes and ladders game




























I forgot the name of this museum


----------



## alitezar

by Mohammad










by kseemores










by khashayar


----------



## alitezar

Digital devices expo


----------



## alitezar

Here and there

by pgederi





































by hltam










Benyamin's Concert- a very famous Persian singer





































by Ali



















Tehran's suburban Train


----------



## soheilz

Thanks for the new pix!! I loved them all.


----------



## BornVillain

Theran se ve pobre para ser un pais con tanto petroleo.


----------



## Koobideh

A friend of a friend created this fabulous Tumblr blog that chronicles some Tehran street fashion: http://thetehrantimes.tumblr.com/

I'll try to post some of the photos tomorrow or something, but take a sneak preview anyway.


----------



## AmirX

Thank you Ali. You are the best.


----------



## shayan

BornVillain said:


> Theran se ve pobre para ser un pais con tanto petroleo.


It's because there are a lot of people living in Tehran, urgent need for housing gave room to mass housing projects resulting in a more sober look than you would see in other oil rich countries. Further more the economy is not fully service based so you don't see a huge proportion of highrise offices like in other oil rich countries that choose to invest in service related markets with the oil money. Miss management and the 1980-1988 war didn't give chance for great joyful buildings and in the 60's and 70's the general fashion was to build sober, today you see a lot of buildings still standing in that style. Tehran is also very sensitive to earthquakes so building to high comes with a fair amount of risk.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Koobideh said:


> A friend of a friend created this fabulous Tumblr blog that chronicles some Tehran street fashion: http://thetehrantimes.tumblr.com/
> 
> I'll try to post some of the photos tomorrow or something, but take a sneak preview anyway.


pretty good! iran could be a fashion centre if it wasnt for this regime!


----------



## alitezar

Koobideh said:


> A friend of a friend created this fabulous Tumblr blog that chronicles some Tehran street fashion: http://thetehrantimes.tumblr.com/
> 
> I'll try to post some of the photos tomorrow or something, but take a sneak preview anyway.


Yes, I really liked those pix 



soheilz said:


> Thanks for the new pix!! I loved them all.


Merci Soheil 



AmirX said:


> Thank you Ali. You are the best.


Merci Amir


----------



## noonghandi

great photos of Tehran as usual, thank you all.


----------



## soorena

http://isna.ir/fa/imageReport/91080302432/تهران-امروز#24


----------



## alitezar

by Motabesh










by Alpoco


----------



## alitezar

by Afsuneh


----------



## alitezar

by Senator Erfan



















by Setboun


----------



## alitezar

- edit


----------



## alitezar

Historic Persian Coins exhibit in Milad Tower


----------



## alitezar

by MK Visual










by Persian Icons

Leila Hatami










Iran Air Crew Uniform


----------



## princeofpersiaaa

Wow Tehran thread passed 2 million views!


----------



## Parsbeer

Fall


----------



## alitezar

^^ Very nice pics


----------



## Parsbeer

they sure are, i want to move back to Iran so bad...


----------



## Parsbeer

by vatse



vatse said:


> Some pictures from Milad tower
> 
> 
> Picture 285 by vatse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 286 by vatse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 290 by vatse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Picture 288 by vatse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Picture 291 by vatse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 294 by vatse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 295 by vatse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 298 by vatse, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture 307 by vatse, on Flickr


Hemmat Expressway to the west

Picture 301 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 293 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 320 by vatse, on Flickr


Picture 321 by vatse, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

by shapoor
The building's name is Baharan, located in the Velenjak neighbourhood.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/door-and-more/5549973147/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/door-and-more/5550555792/sizes/l/in/set-72157626201226267/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/door-and-more/5550556136/sizes/l/in/set-72157626201226267/

For some interior shots and project brief go to http://www.flickr.com/photos/door-and-more/sets/72157626201226267/with/5549973147/[/QUOTE]


----------



## firoz bharmal

Nice updates and photos...........!


----------



## Parsbeer

by watson art




































Milad Tower Conference Hall,


----------



## christos-greece

- edit


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Parsbeer and Chris 



firoz bharmal said:


> Nice updates and photos...........!


Thank you


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Tehran looks gorgeous...

I am planning to go to Tehran around Christmas Day this year, do you think it should be snowing then? Or at least in Tochal (I plan to snowboard)?

Thanks and greetings from Philippines.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Riain. Snow in Tehran is unpredictable and could happen anytime in winter sometimes early winter and sometimes it waits till mid winter but as for snow boarding for sure Tehran mountains get their snow by then due to the altitude. Also don't forget that Tehran has 2 more advanced ski resorts than Tochal those are Shemshak Ski Resort and Dizin Ski resort. Tochal is just more convenient since it's just above the city but the other 2 are a short drive away.

Have a great time and share your pix if you like and let us know if any questions


----------



## xxxriainxxx

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thanks Riain. Snow in Tehran is unpredictable and could happen anytime in winter sometimes early winter and sometimes it waits till mid winter but as for snow boarding for sure Tehran mountains get their snow by then due to the altitude. Also don't forget that Tehran has 2 more advanced ski resorts than Tochal those are Shemshak Ski Resort and Dizin Ski resort. Tochal is just more convenient since it's just above the city but the other 2 are a short drive away.
> 
> Have a great time and share your pix if you like and let us know if any questions


Thank you for your answers. My passport is now with your embassy so I am just waiting for it possibly early next week. Just have a few more questions.

1. Dec. 25 is early winter? or midwinter? I guess I am just more concerned about snowboarding conditions in Tochal...not sure if I have enough time to go to Dizin or Shemshak... also I prefer to travel light, I wonder if there are equipment and clothing for rent at these resorts...

2. What social networks are allowed in Tehran? People kind of follow me when I travel... I know that you guys have some very strict laws on the internet so I am just wondering whether there's any that I can access.

3. What souvenirs should I get from Tehran? Do you have any suggestions?


I've met some Iranian people in the Philippines and I really enjoyed their company and friendship and my Filipino friends who've been to Iran told me how great your country was and how friendly the Iranian people...So I am really looking forward on this trip. I will be flying in from Istanbul btw.


----------



## alitezar

xxxriainxxx said:


> Thank you for your answers. My passport is now with your embassy so I am just waiting for it possibly early next week. Just have a few more questions.
> 
> 1. Dec. 25 is early winter? or midwinter? I guess I am just more concerned about snowboarding conditions in Tochal...not sure if I have enough time to go to Dizin or Shemshak... also I prefer to travel light, I wonder if there are equipment and clothing for rent at these resorts...
> 
> 2. What social networks are allowed in Tehran? People kind of follow me when I travel... I know that you guys have some very strict laws on the internet so I am just wondering whether there's any that I can access.
> 
> 3. What souvenirs should I get from Tehran? Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> I've met some Iranian people in the Philippines and I really enjoyed their company and friendship and my Filipino friends who've been to Iran told me how great your country was and how friendly the Iranian people...So I am really looking forward on this trip. I will be flying in from Istanbul btw.


Hi,

1st day of winter is Dec. 21st

As for social media most people at home use anti-filter services to log in to facebook or youtube but if you use the internet in hotels or coffee nets outside most of the main sites are locked, especially facebook n twitter.

As for souvenirs, you can by Persian handcrafts that can be found in some areas of central Tehran like Villa Street etc, but I don't know the exact name of those areas but you can take Persian pastry and sweets there too as they are unique and make nice gifts


----------



## xxxriainxxx

alitezar said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1st day of winter is Dec. 21st
> 
> As for social media most people at home use anti-filter services to log in to facebook or youtube but if you use the internet in hotels or coffee nets outside most of the main sites are locked, especially facebook n twitter.
> 
> As for souvenirs, you can by Persian handcrafts that can be found in some areas of central Tehran like Villa Street etc, but I don't know the exact name of those areas but you can take Persian pastry and sweets there too as they are unique and make nice gifts


Thank you... I hope at least foursquare is allowed there..can I easily get a prepaid SIM card at the airport? And whether 3G is available there...so I can log on to foursquare at least..

Very interesting, seems like I would be shopping for food for most of the time then... Thanks again, I will bookmark these pages to check for updates.


----------



## madonnagirl

great photos specially the uniquely traditional Persian architecture like the palace and museums.


----------



## noonghandi

bam is today's skyscrapercity banner.
Beautiful Tehean pictures, thank you all for posting them.


----------



## d1360

its like "the white city" .... MINAS TIRITH xD

PD: Amazin city, am surprised


----------



## noonghandi

emrooz namak abrud banner skytscrpaercity hast.
Please update this beautiful thread.


----------



## firoz bharmal

Can you catch street and Souks pic of Tehran........


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

thanks for the comments guys

btw by souk do u mean bazar ? iranian cities dont have the type of arabian souks , those are , well, arabian


----------



## firoz bharmal

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> thanks for the comments guys
> 
> btw by souk do u mean bazar ? iranian cities dont have the type of arabian souks , those are , well, arabian


I mean to say street life and hustling and bustling pictures....!:cheers:


----------



## sacta

5. Aremnian curch









Source: http://in.5thvillage.com/p/351239597905191744_18798111/[/QUOTE]

CLOSED, OF COURSE:gossip:


----------



## Linguine

nice updates....


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

firoz bharmal said:


> I mean to say street life and hustling and bustling pictures....!:cheers:


sure  i will once i find some


some photos from the humans of new york group in facebook 



Career Highlight: I was walking in a blizzard, on a mountaintop several thousand feet above Tehran, when this guy shouts: "I love your Facebook page!"










No telling how many girlfriends this man has stolen in his day. — ‎with ‎‎‎‎زیدالله طلوعی‎, Tar is Persian‎, Nahid Moghadam, Persian Tar, Ali Asadi‎ and Brad Grimm‎ at Tehran, Iran.‎


















This man discovered dinosaur bones in the Islamic Republic of Iran.



































He was driving down a crowded sidewalk, screaming: "Ahmadinejad is coming! Get out of my way!" When I stopped him for a photo, he laid out his daily schedule: "I smoke water pipe. Then I go to work. Then I smoke water pipe with apple flavor."
close to the bazar, looks great and its always full of people











The clerics of Iran, for better or worse, are synonymous with the government. Their "party line" is the mirror image of their Western counterparts: "The American people are a good people," he says. "We have a problem with the American government." — at Tehran, Iran









An Iranian Air Force lieutenant takes a stroll with his girl in the mountains of North Tehran. — with Jett Electra Atkinson at Tehran, Iran.



























old man and his vineyard











http://www.facebook.com/humansofnewyork?group_id=0


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

an iranian equivalent of "humans of new york", called "humans of tehran", they have many nice pics, heres a sample 

pallet jazz band , tehran









artist at tehran bazaar 









afghan refugee boys










coffee delivery  


















theatre people 


















how bout this for a change


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

http://www.facebook.com/HumansOfTehran


----------



## alitezar

Hiiiiiiiiiiii all,

I came back last night from Tehran. It was such a lovely trip. The city is becoming more and more beautiful. There are so many nice restaurants, shops and projects going on. It truly is a huge city with soooo many things to do. I could not go to everywhere that I wanted to go but I managed to visit some of my favorite areas and took lots of pictures from there. I’ll post the first batch of my pix by this weekend. The weather was chilly reaching to -7C in some days and it rained, snowed and it was a mixture of all. But I love cold weather anyways so it was nice. The daily life goes on despite the messed up government. People try to enjoy life and are friendly and nice, the driving is still very crazy though. Prices have gone up for sure but dollar is what is mostly affected. In central Tehran you can still find restos that sell a Meal of Koobideh Kabob for around 5000 tomans and of course in lux restos this can go up to between 12,000 to 15,000 tomans. Average price of a pizza with coke and fries is about 11,000 tomans and again if you go to cheaper restos it’ll be less for sure. Overall it was a great time


----------



## alitezar

Thanks so much to Soroush for his amazing help. Truly appreciate it all 

Also thanks to Chris for all the great pix and to the rest of you for visitng and great ciomments


----------



## AmirX

Hey Ali, welsomce back buddy, so glad u r here again and can't wait to see your pictures. Thanks to all for all great updates.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

thanks guys and especially alitezar ! welcome back, cant wait to see ur pics


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan

waiting 4 the pix dude


----------



## alitezar

Hi all,

I just tried to upload some of my pix on photobucket but since I had made a mistake and my camera setting was capturing pix that are 2-3 MB each the website does not accept that size images. Unfortunately this way it takes me a long time to resize them all but I had only around 200 pix anyways so I'll try to upload the regular pictures that I find online as some are even much better quality than my own and upload those as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## soorena

http://tehranlive.org/2013/01/06/3468/


----------



## soorena

http://www.tehran24.com/timeline/?attachment_id=1538


----------



## tamashachi

من فقط تعجب میکنم که کی و کجا اینهمه عکسهای قشنگ از تهران گرفته شده با توجه به آلودگی و غبارآلود بودن هوای تهران


----------



## alitezar

Hi all,

I finally managed to fix the issue with my photobucket. So here is the first batch of my pictures. Enjoy 

Mirdamad Rose Building


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

I think this is the Plasco building in Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Sepah Salar Ave. I think this is one of the very few pedestrian only streets in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Two storey Sad Highway under construction


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A very nice looking mosque on Vali Asrt steert near Tehran's Parkway. It was very clean and beautiful and I managed to get some pix while the attendants were away


----------



## alitezar

Luxe Talaee Resto and the nice window view


----------



## tobi89

thanks for the photos,mate edit:they are of course awesome.i love these kind of normal street photos
fuckin hell,how i miss tehran and iran 

i hope i can go for a third time in a row this year <3


----------



## urbastar

tobi89 said:


> thanks for the photos,mate edit:they are of course awesome.i love* these kind of normal street photos*
> fuckin hell,how i miss tehran and iran
> 
> i hope i can go for a third time in a row this year <3


+1

less and better cars + better buildings here and there and the city will become awesome


----------



## timo9

6/10 for Tehran


----------



## AmirX

Loved your pictures Ali. Thank you. waiting for the other batches.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

alitezar, all i can say is KHODAYI ! 

this is how u show a city, from the streets

i will use these for many forum updates, they are loaded


----------



## Aerithia

No Iranian is too old for atal matal totoleh 

Seriously though, awesome photos. It was such a long time I checked this forum D: keep the photos coming!

It's nice to finally see Tehran in rain, and from street levels.


----------



## hessam3372

It's been about 6 years that I'm following this thread almost everyday. This thread takes me to Tehran everyday. I miss my hometown very bad. Thanks a lot for keeping it alive and not giving up on updating it everyday. By the way, I have a lot pictures from my previous trips to Tehran that I can share if you are interested. Maybe I can send them to one of you guys and have you decide on which ones to post on here. Thanks again guys. 
Dameh hamatoon garm


----------



## Milad1

...


----------



## christos-greece

6476. View of Tehran from Plane by Ensie & Matthias, on Flickr


6477. View From Plane. Vajieh's Apartment by Ensie & Matthias, on Flickr


6479.ViewFromPlane.AzadiTower by Ensie & Matthias, on Flickr


6475.ViewFromPlane by Ensie & Matthias, on Flickr


----------



## RonRonJuice

I hope I can one day visit Iran. I am so fascinated by the culture and the history, especially after looking at many of these photos. Greetings from New York! :cheers2:


----------



## princeofpersiaaa

xxxriainxxx said:


> I visited Tehran 25-26 Dec 2012....
> 
> Some of my photos...
> 
> Me and my travelling flag at Tochal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hotel where I stayed: Esteghlal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from my hotel room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azadi Monument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two cats at Golestan... (I am cat lover....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me chuckle: 'Salsal' means 'masturbate' in Filipino slang :lol:


thnx Riain for your beautiful photos.. hope you had a nice time in Iran


----------



## xxxriainxxx

princeofpersiaaa said:


> thnx Riain for your beautiful photos.. hope you had a nice time in Iran


Yes i did! I must stood out like a sore thumb.... A group of uni students were so keen talking to me at Golestan Palace.


----------



## Milad1

empty


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Parsbeer for the pictures 



Milad1 said:


> tedade akshayi ke too har post mizarin kheyli ziade aslan baz nemishan hichkodoomhno:


Milad jan har posti mamoolan 7-8 ta aks dareh, nemidunam chera baz nemisheh.




peykantm said:


> Beautiful photos man. Where and what is this building?


Thanks Peykan, this looked like an office building. it is located on one of the side streets of Vanak Square, before you reach Sheikh Bahai street.





xxxriainxxx said:


> I visited Tehran 25-26 Dec 2012....
> 
> Some of my photos...
> 
> View from my hotel room


Thanks Riain for your nice pictures and video. I loved the view from your room, omg, the Salsal thing was hilarious LOL :lol:



urbastar said:


> Don't worry, we enjoy more these street level pictures than the very same aerial pictures of the city.


Me too



RonRonJuice said:


> I hope I can one day visit Iran. I am so fascinated by the culture and the history, especially after looking at many of these photos. Greetings from New York! :cheers2:


Thanks very much Ron 



Milad1 said:


> Aghaye Alitezar Shahkar kardi dari ye asare malli khalg mikoni vagean dige az akse shahr o mardom ta khoraki haye iran ro gozashti dastet dard nakone


Merci Milad jan, kheily mamnoon 




Hi all, this is another batch of my pix, I had gone to Parke Abo Atash for a stroll, but it was cold around -4 C on that day and the park was not very crowded as it was around 4 pm when we got there and it gets crowded at night time.










The first Shahrvand Supermarket of Tehran in Arjantin Square area




























Parke Abo Atash



















Cute Baby Craw


----------



## alitezar

A very beautiful Artwork that is next to the Chamran highway, which is a vase with couple of green sticks in it. Looks like a native American artwork




























Tabiat (Nature) Bridge, connecting the park to the other side of highway, it has 3 routes for horse carriages, bikes and pedestrians. It looks very nice so far 










Young guys rollerblading, biking n skating around the main court yard


----------



## alitezar

Info about the bridge



















Going up the lighthouse 





































Overview of the bridge


----------



## alitezar

The largest Flag pole in Iran with the largest Iran Flag- The pole is 150 Meters high. The flag moving by the wind was sooo impressive.



















Info about the whole area and its map


----------



## alitezar

Walking towards the south side of the park with the Silk Bridge and the beautiful Planetarium further down


----------



## alitezar

This section is called the Skate park, designates for young skaters who want to do the crazy acrobatics and hang out in the main entrance area. It'll open shortly 










Flower Market- This whole southern part of the park is still under construction





































A huge clock


----------



## alitezar

A very nice building at the end of Ghandi Road near Vanak Square. I like how the angle looks. Looks like the Pars Tower in Jordan street










Around Vanak Square


----------



## alitezar

At night we went to Lamzy Resto at around Zafaraniyeh on Vali Asr Ave. The resto was very nice and modern with very cool light effects just like other restos in Tehran but the Pizza was ok, not the typical Persian one but was a very thin crusted one with less ingredients.





































Cinema House just almost next door, which looks beautiful at night


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

great pics , alitezar naameto mibinam ke threado update kardi i always know i will be impressed

btw great pics rain, i really enjoyed the one from the hotels :cheers:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

shahnameye novine iran in threade


----------



## AmirX

Excellent pix. Thank you.


----------



## Aerithia

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> shahnameye novine iran in threade


lol :applause:


----------



## xrtn2

This city always fascinating me.:cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



SoroushPersepolisi said:


> shahnameye novine iran in threade


Merci 



AmirX said:


> Excellent pix. Thank you.


Thanks Amir


----------



## alitezar

Hi all,

This is another batch before the last batch that I'll post later when I get more time.

There is a very nice creek that passes by in Elahiyeh area just behind Sadr Metro station and is such a nice and quiet area for a stroll plus the soothing and relaxing sound of the creek is so great itself. 

Enjoy 

Chamran Entertainment Complex right across from Sadr Metro Station



















Going towards the Creek





































The creek area


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

This was a very nice complex and seemed like lofts with high ceilings























































Cute small garden


----------



## alitezar

Some Side streets om the Gheytariyeh side


----------



## alitezar

More Gheytariyeh




























This was the only house I saw, they have tore down all houses and have built residential complexes, not many houses are left in Tehran these days.


----------



## alitezar

There was this building that I always used to see from highway but I was not sure where exactly it was, then my friend told me where it was, which was right on Shariati street just south of Sadr highway.

An art Gallery on the way to that building



















This was the building I wanted to see 



















There were so many cute small bridges over the water canals around it


----------



## alitezar

The building again


----------



## alitezar

More water canals














































Then we headed to Central Tehran to check out the Azadi Cinema that is a 7-8 storey cinema in Central area


----------



## alitezar

Inside the cinema


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Views over Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Restos and coffee shops in the balcony area


















































































Enjoy n see u for the next n final batch soon- after which we go back to regular posting


----------



## xrtn2

Amazing Tehran:cheers::cheers:

Is this dangerous during rainy season?



>


----------



## Aerithia

Movaze bash nayofti toye joob! lol


----------



## noonghandi

Is this bowling Abdo?


----------



## Mazandaran

u simply cant find a modern city with this size in the middle east.
and it has space 4 1000billion dollars investment.its a monster city,with an amazing dynamic and potential,wi=hich even many countrys in the world dont have.
It is a state within the state.it has nothing to do with the rest of iran,but the rest of iran depends on tehran


----------



## AmirX

I love bowling Abdo. Yadesh bekheir.


----------



## hessam3372

*Picture Request*

Alitezarrrrrrrr,

Na mard, ashkemoono dar ovordi ba in axat. Maloomeh bacheh mahalemoon hasti ke hamash az jahai ke man doost daram ax gerefti. lol. damet garm. az khiaboon dolat, shariati, zafar, mirdamad, jordan, elahiyeh, parkway, saadat abaad, niavaroon, park jamshidieh........ina ham ageh toonesti ax bendaz. asheghe 4 fasle tehroonam vali alan ke zemestoone delam kheili baraye halo havaye zemestoonaye tehran tang shodeh. mersi ke maro ba khodet mibari tehran. omidvaram hesabi behet khosh begzareh refigh.


----------



## alitezar

Edit


----------



## alitezar

xrtn2 said:


> Amazing Tehran:cheers::cheers:
> 
> Is this dangerous during rainy season?


Not really, only once in while it overflows when it rains heavily for days and that is for 2 days or so most of the times it remains controlled 





Aerithia said:


> Movaze bash nayofti toye joob! lol


lol :lol:



noonghandi said:


> Is this bowling Abdo?


Yes, it is 



Mazandaran said:


> u simply cant find a modern city with this size in the middle east.
> and it has space 4 1000billion dollars investment.its a monster city,with an amazing dynamic and potential,wi=hich even many countrys in the world dont have.
> It is a state within the state.it has nothing to do with the rest of iran,but the rest of iran depends on tehran



Totally agree 



AmirX said:


> I love bowling Abdo. Yadesh bekheir.


Are vaghan 



hessam3372 said:


> Alitezarrrrrrrr,
> 
> Na mard, ashkemoono dar ovordi ba in axat. Maloomeh bacheh mahalemoon hasti ke hamash az jahai ke man doost daram ax gerefti. lol. damet garm. az khiaboon dolat, shariati, zafar, mirdamad, jordan, elahiyeh, parkway, saadat abaad, niavaroon, park jamshidieh........ina ham ageh toonesti ax bendaz. asheghe 4 fasle tehroonam vali alan ke zemestoone delam kheili baraye halo havaye zemestoonaye tehran tang shodeh. mersi ke maro ba khodet mibari tehran. omidvaram hesabi behet khosh begzareh refigh.


lol, areh Hessam, ma Farmaniyeh boodim Tehran va man ham oonjaharo kheily doost daram. Man faghat 2 hafteh rafteh boodam va alan bargashtam Canada. Khoshhalam ke az aksha khoshet oomad


----------



## alitezar

Hi all,

This is the last batch of my pics and I hope you enjoy them 

Kamraniyeh Area


----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid

A country under Sanctions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ A new business district U/C in the suburbs of Tehran?


----------



## Khake Sefid

takbir!
Allaho Akbar!


----------



## Khake Sefid

hahahha no!
Its a new city.Its called district 22
Its has the middle easts biggest artificial lake.worlds leading neurological center,middle easts biggest amusement park and middle easts biggest shopping center.
And my friend it is ONE district out of 22.
Now the world could imagine,what we would look like if they remove the sanction!


----------



## soorena




----------



## christos-greece

Tehran Skyline by AC84, on Flickr


Tehran with Snow Covered Mountains - Iran by uncorneredmarket, on Flickr


----------



## Milad1

**

Nice Photos


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Soorena, Milad and Chris 



angel_kaido said:


> Hermosas fotografias pero sobre todo hermosa ciudad


Thanks so much Angel 

Posted by Soorena


















































































any idea what this construction is?









http://farsnews.com/plarg.php?nn=356833&st=724036


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Coffee shops are so much fun and awesome. below are some pics from some of them:

Unfortunately this was shut down by police a few days ago.

Cafe Prague, Tehran (Shut down few days ago). Closure reason: Not accepting to install police accesable CCTVs inside, so they can monitor people remotely.

Shame on Iran's government they are one of the worst in the world and so cruel to its people  

Picture of last day posted by Ahura Mazda


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Ahura Mazda

Nando Cafe (کافه ناندو), Tehran, Iran


----------



## alitezar

Watching Derby of Tehran.





































Source: https://www.facebook.com/NandoCafe

Beautiful Darband Area 

Posted by Sinak

Part 1: Going Up


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by skpicsss, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Sinak

Part 2: Going Down (Telesiege)



Darband, Iran by skpicsss, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by skpicsss, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr


Darband, Iran by Me, on Flickr



[As usual, more in this flickr set.]


----------



## Linguine

awesome, very nice new photos from Iran.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Linguine for visiting the Tehran thread


----------



## cebu726

Wow! I'm amazed! I always like Iran even when I was still in high school when we studied about world history.

Persians are great people, great culture, great country!

My sister has been married to an Iranian for almost 30 years already and they live in Ahvaz. Their 2nd child (daughter) is now studying here in Manila (taking up Dentistry). They are very hospitable, kind and generous.

I also had a lady classmate from Iran when I was in college. We both took up Fine Arts, major in Painting. She was married to a Cebuano engineer and they already live here with their kids.

All photos are amazing. It's nice to learn even a bit about Iran thru photos. Photos speak a "million words", so to speak.


----------



## cebu726

Aerithia said:


> Well said.


PRECISELY!

Although I haven't been to Iran, but I think the 30 years of knowing my brother-in-law (an Iranian) and his kids (from my sister) is enough to vouch that, certainly, Iranian people are one of the kindest, most hospitable and generous peoples in the world. Any nation or culture can claim they are the most hospitable but I think most Iranians don't just advertise it, but act on it! Genuinely hospitable people! 

Indeed! Western media is twisting the truth to feed the world with lies!


----------



## cebu726

alitezar said:


> By Anke Mossner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Anybody would like to educate me what kind of food (below) is this? Is this called shawarma?


----------



## cebu726

I'd like to ask a favor from anybody here in this thread. Can anybody take and post a few pics on Tehran's villages up north nestled down the valleys? I think those places make great photos. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Parsbeer

couples pics found on instagram

by shahin


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran at Night by naddieuk, on Flickr


Tehran in Night by AmirAlii, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR

*A boy with camera's photostream*














































*samzoozi's photostream*


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Chris and Tehr-IR 



TEHR_IR said:


> Thank you buddy! I was a bit angry at some members here, so I decided to stop contributing but however, life goes on Haha


It's ok buddy, I know what you mean but forget about the others, by posting here you help me alot as I am very busy sometimes. So I truly appreciate it


----------



## TEHR_IR

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thanks so much Chris and Tehr-IR
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok buddy, I know what y6ou mean but forget about the others, by posting here you help me alot as I am very busy sometimes. So I truly appreciate it


ofcourse! btw add me on facebook again, let me know how you've been doing  take care!


----------



## Ahura_Mazda

Spring Fashion Hitting the Streets of Tehran Soon - Just in Time for Norouz (by POOSH):









Source: FB


----------



## alitezar

TEHR_IR said:


> ofcourse! btw add me on facebook again, let me know how you've been doing  take care!


thnx, pm me your facebook name again 



Khake Sefid said:


> Thanx all.this is the best of skc


Merci 

It snowed in Tehran last week again


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Next week is the Persian New Year (March 20th- 1st day of spring) so Tehran bazars are packed with shoppers


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by 021 Tehran 










by Saeed




























by Starship

Photoshopped but nice


----------



## noonghandi

eide hamegi mobarak


----------



## alitezar

^^ Merci baraye shoma ham hesabi mobarak bashe


----------



## AmirX

Great pics Ali.


----------



## Strong Hearted

Ahura_Mazda said:


> Spring Fashion Hitting the Streets of Tehran Soon - Just in Time for Norouz (by POOSH):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: FB


Iranian girls are so adorable! :drool: 

And Tehran is so lucky to have a great landscape  Would love to visit Tehran


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much


----------



## AmirX

Happy spring and Persian New Year to all you guys


----------



## alitezar

Merci Amir jan


----------



## alitezar

Hi all in less than 10 hours Spring and therefore the Persian new Year is coming 

Below is a very cool video of how it is celebrated in Iran and some pix about it.
















As western people have Christmas tree, Iranians set the Haftsin (seven S's) for their new year.

Below are the definition.

From Wikipedia

*Nowruz marks the first day of spring and the beginning of the Iranian year* as well as the beginning of the Bahá'í year.[1] It is celebrated on the day of the astronomical vernal equinox (start of spring in northern hemisphere), which usually occurs on the March 21st or the previous/following day depending on where it is observed.

Nowrūz (Persian: نوروز, various local pronunciations and spellings) is the traditional Iranian new year holiday celebrated in Iran, Turkey, Azerbaijan, Afghanistan, Albania, Armenia, Georgia, the countries of Central Asia such as Turkmenistan, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgyzstan, and Kazakhstan, as well as among various other Iranian and Turkic people in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Pakistan, India, Northwestern China, the Caucasus, the Crimea, and the Balkans.

As Christians have the Christmad tree around the New Year. Persians have Haftsin (Seven S's)= Meaning 7 symbolic items that start with the word "S" in Persian.

From Wikipedia

*Haft Sîn (Persian: هفت سین) or the seven 'S's is a major tradition of Norouz,* the traditional Iranian new year. The haft sin table includes seven items specificly starting with the letter S or Sîn (س in the Persian alphabet). The items symbolically correspond to seven creations and holy immortals protecting them. Originally called Haft Chin (هفت چین), the Haft Sin has evolved over time, but has kept its symbolism. Traditionally, families attempt to set as beautiful a Haft Sîn table as they can, as it is not only of traditional and spiritual value, but also noticed by visitors during Norouzi visitations and is a reflection of their good taste.

The Haft Sin items are:

1. sabzeh - wheat, barley or lentil sprouts growing in a dish - symbolizing rebirth
2. samanu - a sweet pudding made from wheat germ - symbolizing affluence
3. senjed - the dried fruit of the oleaster tree - symbolizing love
4. sîr - garlic - symbolizing medicine
5. sîb - apples - symbolizing beauty and health
6. somaq - sumac berries - symbolizing (the color of) sunrise
7. serkeh - vinegar - symbolizing age and patience

All pix from Picasa




























A Nomad Persian Lady Sitting next to the Haftsin





































Some real life Haftsins. They can be very simple or fancy 

Pictures of Haftsin at the base of Milad Tower for this year


----------



## alitezar

*HAPPY PERSIAN NEW YEAR AND SPRING TO ALL OF YOU :banana:* :cheer::drunk::bowtie::kiss::hug::nocrook:

:dance:


----------



## AmirX

Happy New Year Ali. The video was great too. Thanks for all your help


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Happy new year too all !! Party hard and get *mast*


----------



## noonghandi

alitezar said:


> *HAPPY PERSIAN NEW YEAR AND SPRING TO ALL OF YOU :banana:* :cheer::drunk::bowtie::kiss::hug::nocrook:
> 
> :dance:


thank you


----------



## noonghandi

kojaeed


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you all 

Pictures of Tehran during the Persian New Year holidays- So many events and festivals


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Milad Tower Festivals


----------



## alitezar

Small Petting Zoo


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Some shots from Tehran's Grand Bazar


----------



## AmirX

Awesome pictures. Thanks Ali.


----------



## irani1378

tehran


----------



## Khake Sefid

best city!


----------



## Khake Sefid

Zaha hadids twin towers U/C


----------



## Khake Sefid

Another monster projcets!A country under sanctions!Never forget that!


----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## nadielosabra

para tener tanto pretroleo Iran tiene pocos grandes proyectos


----------



## koloftoo

nadielosabra said:


> para tener tanto pretroleo Iran tiene pocos grandes proyectos



y la cantidad de aceite se iran tiene? ¿Tiene usted alguna idea real o simplemente está hablando desde el trasero?


----------



## blue-panther

Iran - Mazandaran - kujor


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Doroste zade /IRAN Vali in thread tanha baraye tehrane


----------



## noonghandi

we need simr new photos


----------



## christos-greece

sunset on tehran by azunQumar, on Flickr


Milad Tower by thomas.janisch, on Flickr


Milad Tower by Alireza Emad, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Chris 



noonghandi said:


> we need simr new photos


Sorry, I know I was very busy but now I'm uploading some pix here. Enjoy 

Pix below are all from events and sights in Tehran during last month- May 2013

Cheers 

The main event was Tehran's annual book fair


----------



## alitezar

By Barbatulus



















by Zsajed










By Jordan Senator










by Kombiz




























by Enemy88

Saad Abad Palace Complex










Tehran's Jewelery Museum



















At the base of Milad Tower


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Annual Flower & Plants Expo





































by Ninara










by Peter










By Amir Bahador

Tehran's Planetarium


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

great pics, especialli from the bazar
but can u also give full names or account links ? i want to see more of the pics by "peter" lol


----------



## alitezar

^^ I Found them mostly from picasa and some have private family pix so I don't want to give the full link for privacy reasons 

A beautiful Persian Coffee House



















The Iranian's Garden
























































Tehran has so many amazing artworks all through out the city and along highways and here are some of them


----------



## alitezar

And Finally Some pix of Tehran Locals and the Fashion and style that goes around the city despite all restrictions due to the dress code imposed by the government 

All from "Humans of Tehran" Facebook Page


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Thanks so much Chris


Welcome and thanks for the updates, are very nice :cheers:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

thanks again alitezar 

however i believe it would be better to specify exactly the person, if they put family photos in public, im pretty sure they are ok for people seeing them  i couldnt find him btw lol

if you dont want to show the link pm if possible
damet garm :cheers:


----------



## AmirX

Love the new pics Ali.


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all


----------



## Linguine

awesome new images from Tehran....thanks.


----------



## Kavim91

Tehran looks really amazing. I will be going there next year by using my Austrian Passport. I am so excited to see this place!


----------



## abdeka

Lovely pics ! Thanks Ali :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

Linguine said:


> awesome new images from Tehran....thanks.


Thanks so much Linguine. Truly appreciate it 



Kavim91 said:


> Tehran looks really amazing. I will be going there next year by using my Austrian Passport. I am so excited to see this place!


That would be awesome and I'm sure you'll have a great time. Also there are Jewish communities in Tehran along with various Jewish temples. Maybe you can get in touch with them and make nice new friends 



abdeka said:


> Lovely pics ! Thanks Ali :cheers:


Thanks so much buddy. So glad to hear from you


----------



## alitezar

What a great week for Iran. We really needed some happy moments:

1st we got rid of our nasty president Ahmadinejad

2nd Iran's National Football team got admitted to the world cup by beating South Korea today 1-0

Tehran has been so festive these past few days and pix below are from today/tonight celebrations 

Iran's National Team










People watching the games at parks, cafes, shopping centers etc





































Even many people watched the game at Milad Tower's observatory deck, which is very cool


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

By Humans of Tehran


----------



## AmirX

So exciting. Merci Ali barayae axha.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos alitezar :cheers:


Untitled by nima; hopographer, on Flickr


Hemat HDR by aryapix, on Flickr


Another Sunset in Tehran by Payam Moin Afshari, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much for the great pix Chris 



AmirX said:


> So exciting. Merci Ali barayae axha.


Khahesh mikonam


----------



## kevo123

Tehran pretty interesting!


----------



## noonghandi

It really feels like they've won the world cup


----------



## alitezar

^^ I know, it really does and I hope they can 



kevo123 said:


> Tehran pretty interesting!


Thank you 

The new Tehran's Dolphinarium that has opened in Milad Tower complex with a cute seal performing for the test opening of the place


----------



## alitezar

by Rasoul










by Eye4art










by Mohammad










Afternoon strolls around Iran's Art Garden and Coffee shop- a popular youth hang out place

By Ninara


----------



## alitezar

by Kish Travel










Some kids doing some acrobatic acts









































































There are so many exhibits and cultural events and workshops n gathering events all around Tehran each day

By Elemanuproject




























By Ninara


----------



## noonghandi

I want that guy's t-shirt.
I never owned a Paykan, but I wish I did.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, I was also thinking the same thing. Love his Peykan T-shirt


----------



## Japanac

Thanks for sharing al these awsome pics of Teheran!
I like ski resort above the Teheran! kay:
Greetings from Croatia. :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much Japanac for your kind comment and visiting.

Cheers


----------



## Parsbeer

by nilu


----------



## noonghandi

I found this old photo of the museum.


----------



## Neungz

I wish to visit this country in someday.


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Hey Dude

Iranian Art Garden Museum - Elahiyeh


----------



## AmirX

I love this cafe and garden. It's a very nice and fun place.


----------



## tempbond

AmirX said:


> I love this cafe and garden. It's a very nice and fun place.


What is the name of this cafe please?


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi buddy,

This place is called Baghe Honare Irani, which means the Iranian Art garden and is located near Tajrish square in north of Tehran. Below I have circled it in red so u can see where it is:












AmirX said:


> I love this cafe and garden. It's a very nice and fun place.


----------



## shayan

Are all of these pictures from after the elections? It looks like hijab is less present.


----------



## advlive

Hejab


----------



## alitezar

shayan said:


> Are all of these pictures from after the elections? It looks like hijab is less present.


It was always like this, where there are no moral police the veils are very loose, this pix are from this spring time frame.


----------



## tempbond

Thanks for your response Alitezar.


----------



## cguser

*Beautiful architecture*


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



tempbond said:


> Thanks for your response Alitezar.


You're welcome


----------



## alitezar

Various events around Tehran

By Tehran News Agency


----------



## alitezar

Some Outdoor Festival at Milad Tower





































































































By James










By Blue Fog


----------



## alitezar

Media Museum, which is an old Persian House converted to a Museum


----------



## COmountainsguy

I just recently joined the SSC forum, but when I was a guest just viewing pictures, this was always one of my favorite threads. Great pics. Tehran, and Iran in general, seems like a very interesting place.


----------



## alitezar

COmountainsguy said:


> I just recently joined the SSC forum, but when I was a guest just viewing pictures, this was always one of my favorite threads. Great pics. Tehran, and Iran in general, seems like a very interesting place.


Thanks very much for visiting and your kind comment. Truly appreciate it 


Gathering of twins in Tehran 



















Wow these ones just look like Copy and Paste :lol:


----------



## AmirX

Thanks Ali for the awesome pix.


----------



## ahmadinejad

development in tehran really open my eyes from what i have been told about..
but I think despite 14 millions of its population, Tehran still cannot match other cities like Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Paris, Shanghai, etc etc..

Perhaps for its standard around the central Asia, it is enough to be called a great city.


----------



## Iranian Iran

Lol, nobody claimed Tehran can match Singapore ,Paris or Shanghai. you people forget the fact that Iran has been under war ,brutal sanctions and run by an incompetent band since 1979 till now! but she can export electricity to her neighbors ,she became the 9th country that put its satellite into orbit with its own SLV and turned into a nuclear state and has the world's fastest growth rate in science and technology, Iran cloned the first animal in the middle east and successfully sent living creatures into space for the first time in the middle east. if you don't know what sanction means and how sanction can damage a country and its development just Compare North Korea with South Korea!, only sanctions don't let North Korea becomes like South Korea!, That's the only reason that we and North Koreans can't develop our country like South Koreans! ,Iran does have a bright future if those people who have Iranian blood take the power



Your username is ahmadinejad so you have to know ahmadinejad is a jew-arab, his jewish father converted to islam and his mother was a sayyedeh arab, you can understand what I mean when you compare him with hasan rohani, ali larijani, mohammad bagher ghalibaf and... who have Iranian blood, also khamenei (supreme leader) is a sayyed arab-azari, it's clear when those people who don't have Iranian blood take the power they don't care about Iran, Iranian cities, Iranian people and their culture and want to turn Iran into an arabic country and talk about islamic Iran all the time!, Iranians are the most educated immigrants in America and they have more than $400 bn in their pockets and many of them wish to go back to Iranian Iran with their money and expertise after regime change or at least invest their money in Iranian Iran. 


North of Tehran is like forest, you can see desert in Southern Tehran ,Tehran does have ski resorts and Tehran is very close to Caspian sea and its beach


Where in the world you have all of these places together?, montain, beach, ski resort, forest and desert?. that is the difference between Tehran and other cities! ,Tehran is a very beautiful city


It's not a big deal when you don't live under sanction and you build your country and cities!


Long live Iranian Iran!


----------



## Sam021

I'm new to this forum. Today banner is Tehran Skyline. Well done guys :banana:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Afarin bacheha 

Parcham balas !


----------



## raider12

Iranian Iran said:


> Where in the world you have all of these places together?, montain, beach, ski resort, forest and desert?


Los Angeles, California USA.......................... and a lot of the pics remind me of LA. Fantastic thread by the way and very enlightening for an American. Beautiful place filled with beautiful people!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks all for the nice pix 



Batavier said:


> What a nice photo tread and Teheran looks like a beautiful and colourful city. Those city shots show that the difference between east and west isn't that big.


Thanks very much for visiting and your comment 

by Celine










by Maggie










by Martisak










by Jordan Senator










by Smiling Morning



















by On Green Satelite


----------



## alitezar

A Horse show in Milad Tower


----------



## alitezar

By Tehran Photo Agency

Iranian Garden


----------



## alitezar

By Tehran Photo agency

A cute seal show in Milad Tower's Dolphinarium


----------



## alitezar

By Tehran Photo agency

Tehran's Bird Garden









































































Here and there


----------



## alitezar

By Tehran Photo Agency

Computer games show














































Some of Tehran Cinemas


----------



## alitezar

by Tehran photo agency


----------



## alitezar

by Tehran photo agency

Promoting plastic free days


----------



## alitezar

by Tehran photo agency

Here and there



























































































by mo Roodgoli


----------



## AmirX

Merci Ali joon. Alii boodan aksa.


----------



## Sam021

Tehran

(_All photos from Farmanieh FB page_)














































Sassan Park


















Tajrish Bazar









Qeytarieh Park









Mellat Park


----------



## JayT

Tehran is an impressive city and has a setting similar to Santiago Chile. I love cities surrounded by snowy mountains.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 


Thanks Amir and Sam


----------



## Aerithia

Gorgeous. <3


----------



## abdelka37

nice city :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you all 

by Ashkan


----------



## oscaraydin

From the Dar Abad neighbourhood, northern Tehran


DSC03929 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC03931 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC03932 by marand92, on Flickr

A street near Ferdosi Sq, central Tehran


DSC03916 by marand92, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Oscar for the pictures


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Footiran


----------



## alitezar

Zipping in Milad Tower


----------



## alitezar

A Grocery store in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Some nice art works in a park


----------



## alitezar

Sports Car Race


----------



## alitezar

A day in a park


----------



## alitezar

Here and there

by Jordan Senator




























Azadi Stadium the biggest in Iran and fits 100,000 people



















by Tara


----------



## alitezar

Some ladies fashion pix by Poosh


----------



## alitezar

Here and there

Tehran's Traffic Control Center
















































by Babak



















People portraits


----------



## alitezar

by Hadi










by Kerem




























by Mohsen










by Jaop Castro










by Kamshots










by Jordan Senator










by Anaj



















by Humans of Tehran

A break from the dress code


----------



## dayunyor

im from the philippines and i found your place very stunning!!! love the green parks, very relax and refreshing, very far from what we've seeing from the media. wish to visit there someday.


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran by mahyaaa1, on Flickr


Milad tower by Mojtaba Hosaini, on Flickr


tehran_milad_tower_night by daily dose of imagery - archive, on Flickr


----------



## hey dude

keep up the good work guys.


----------



## AmirX

Awesome pix Ali. Thanks buddy.


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all


----------



## mopc

Chemodan means luggage/suitcase in Persian? Just like Russian!


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

mopc said:


> Chemodan means luggage/suitcase in Persian? Just like Russian!


Yes ! We also say samovar , istikan , kaleske etc there are some Russian words in Persian 

Although in the case of chemodan its a persian word that went to russian, it comes from jameh+dan which means clothing case


----------



## Khake Sefid

Best thread in ssc


----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## mopc

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> Yes ! We also say samovar , istikan , kaleske etc there are some Russian words in Persian
> 
> Although in the case of chemodan its a persian word that went to russian, it comes from jameh+dan which means clothing case


Also "tormoz" is "brakes" in both Russian and Persian.


----------



## Zig_Zag

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD&search_author=TBush&


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Zig Zag for the great pictures 



mopc said:


> Also "tormoz" is "brakes" in both Russian and Persian.


Wow, interesting.That's very cool. Thanks


----------



## footiran




----------



## alitezar

Pictures from Korea's Culture Show and Food tasting in Tehran's Artists House


----------



## alitezar

by Hassan










by Michele


----------



## alitezar

by Kherzpour










by Rasoulali



















by Dorikat





































by Thomas










Tehran's Planetarium


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Azadi Car Racing Track





































Laleh Eskandari- a very famous car race driver


----------



## alitezar

By Maryam










by Stefan










by Keksi










by Dr. Guilio


----------



## alitezar

An Art Gallery


----------



## alitezar

Mahan Air Crew


----------



## alitezar

By Tehran Photo Agency

Tehran's Planetarium


----------



## Aerithia

Great pictures, keep 'em coming!


----------



## AmirX

Awesome pictures Ali. Thanks


----------



## m.sharifi

dostan e soal khiabon kohyar to kodom mantaghe teh hastesh?
age aks bezarin khili mamnon misham


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by nima; hopographer, on Flickr


Tehran_Milad Tower_IMG_7969 by Ga_views, on Flickr


Tehran buildings by Tara Ghaemi, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris for the great pix 

Thanks everyone




m.sharifi said:


> dostan e soal khiabon kohyar to kodom mantaghe teh hastesh?
> age aks bezarin khili mamnon misham


Man motasefane nemidunam koja hast in khiyaboon, tooye Google serach konid hatman komak mikoneh.


----------



## soorena

http://tehranlive.org/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Awesome pic. so nice


----------



## AmirX

soorena said:


> http://tehranlive.org/


Love this pic.


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran_Iran by HassanMphotography, on Flickr


View of Tehran by Tara Ghaemi, on Flickr


Tehran Skyline, Milad Tower and Alborz Mountains, Iran by juliamaudlin, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

christos-greece said:


> Tehran_Iran by HassanMphotography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View of Tehran by Tara Ghaemi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tehran Skyline, Milad Tower and Alborz Mountains, Iran by juliamaudlin, on Flickr


Thanks for the great pix Chris


----------



## alitezar

by Martisak










by rsinghabout










by Kamshots










A Honey Exhibit and Show


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tabiat (Nature) Bridge- under construction


----------



## alitezar

Mahan Air crew

by a fly guy's crew lounge


----------



## alitezar

Sudoku contest at one of Tehran's Universities














































FSHN Fashion Magazine's photoshoot in Tehran's exotic places


----------



## alitezar

- edit: copyright


----------



## alitezar

Some restored old houses and gardens 

by Tehran Photo Agency














































by Sten



















by tibodhermystream photos


----------



## alitezar

by Zanzibar Cordoba




























by rbacelary

Darband Area










by middleeast in london

At a veterinary office










by Pitpaul










by Kamshots


----------



## alitezar

Here and there events


----------



## alitezar

by Photobaba










by Tehran Photo Agency



















Fall in some of Tehran parks


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## AmirX

Awesome awesome pictures Ali. Thank you. Tehran rocks.


----------



## hey dude

awsome alitezar. keep up the good work.


----------



## alitezar

Merci Hey Dude and Amir


----------



## alitezar

by Zahra

I love this pic


----------



## noonghandi

I love them all


----------



## AmirX

I like how dense the city looks in the last picture Ali.


----------



## alitezar

^^Great, thanks noonghandi & Amir


----------



## PIA777

Man! what an underrated gorgeous city, just beautiful.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much 



noonghandi said:


> on an unrelated topic,a tehrani/israeli singer rocks the UN
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi6oy2TkAHg
> 
> Persians, please watch the whole video. AT LEAST MINUTE 46 AND ON.


Very cool video, thanks noonghandi


----------



## alitezar

Khake Sefid said:


>


Great pic 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos :cheers:
> 
> 
> Untitled by FatemehRgd, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Milad tower by Mojtaba Hosaini, on Flickr


Thanks for the great pix Chris 




COmountainsguy said:


> As always, great pictures of Tehran alitezar.


Thanks so much 



AmirX said:


> Wow the Sadr highway looks very neat.


Yes it does Amir 



papperback said:


> AWESOME.......


Thank you 



PRIMEVAL said:


> Iran is as vibrant as any western country.
> 
> If the restrictive laws would be lifted, it would develop even more dramatically.


Thank you, I hope so too


----------



## SinaK

3 of my Videos






Going up Tochal Mountain via the Telecabin lift. (polluted day)







Driving from Mehrabad (domestic) airport to Shahrak-e Gharb (shaking cam ruined it but oh well)


----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you all for videos and pix 

From Tehran 360














































Tehran's Time Museum




























Pardis Cinema










Tehran's Art Garden


----------



## alitezar

Jewelry Museum

By Vazyvite










By Contemporary Art of Iran










by Tehran 360

Inside Niavaran Palace




























by Aliran










by Seyed ali










by Juvarpal



















by Odara


----------



## alitezar

by Vazivite



















by tehran 360










By Tehran Photo Agency


----------



## alitezar

by Humans of Tehran



















by Ahemed Hussein

Tajrish Metro




























More Fall Pictures
































































Tehran Creeks in the mountains area


----------



## alitezar

Abali Tobagoning/Snow tubing area in the eastern suburb of Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

great photos alitezar jan !


----------



## alitezar

^^Merci Soroush


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> Yes ! We also say samovar , istikan , kaleske etc there are some Russian words in Persian
> 
> Although in the case of chemodan its a persian word that went to russian, it comes from* jameh+dan* which means clothing case


How interesting. In Romanian one of the words for suitcase is "jamantan". I assume it is related and came to Romania either via the Ottomans or Slavs.


----------



## hey dude

well done alitezar.


----------



## Khake Sefid

a cold wave has hit most parts of iran.snowfall and cold all over iran.
many people in streets are suffering.may god protect them and help them.


yesterday tehran


----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid

tehran has a dark and rocky side u shouldnt forget if u see this thread.its a real city.more like new york


----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## christos-greece

Azadi Tower by dawvon, on Flickr


Milad tower by Mojtaba Hosaini, on Flickr


Tehran by night1639 by viatjames, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all for the pix


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome


----------



## noonghandi

I know its a few days late, but happy new year everyone, with best wishes for all in the new year.
Merry Christmas to allChristian Iranians


----------



## AmirX

Persian Cat posted this....a nice newly built apartment complex in Tehran's Mahmudiyeh neighborhood



persian cat said:


> برج باران
> محل پروژه : تهران (محمودیه)
> وضعیت اجرای پروژه : به اتمام رسیده
> متراژ : ۱۵۰۰۰ متر مربع
> تعداد طبقات :
> توضیحات : طراحی و اجرا


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Tehran by Rhona Goodarzi, on Flickr


Cityscape of Tehran by Rhona Goodarzi, on Flickr


north-west tehran from a 1000 ft up (view from milad tower) by -sina-, on Flickr


----------



## michael.m stark

just came across this thread great pics by the way, planing to visit iran really soon for the first time. this maybe a stupid question but as a forighner from US and UK how free would i be to travel through iran, planing to go tehran, qom, isfahn and garmsar.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

michael.m stark said:


> just came across this thread great pics by the way, planing to visit iran really soon for the first time. this maybe a stupid question but as a forighner from US and UK how free would i be to travel through iran, planing to go tehran, qom, isfahn and garmsar.


u would be free its alright to travel within fairly easy too 
but i suggest u not to go to qom or garmsar
qom is a messy untouristic city filled with religious leaders and religious schools
nothing there
its a fairly isolated city in iran 
kindof like the vatican of the shia islamic world

garmsar isnt really a city either 
its something like guilford in terms of size and is a bit random 

go to shiraz, kashan, yazd, tehran, tabriz , ardebil, esfahan, abyaneh, u can visit the caspian region aswell (rasht, sari, masouleh etc its all close in the north) 
most of them are in one line 
there are many more cities and smaller cities with lots of stuff but they would be off the main path and maybe not have as much accomodations

the main cities for tourism would be esfahan, shiraz, tabriz and tehran


----------



## michael.m stark

thanks for the reply, to be honest i like to go off the main path i want to see the traditional off the beat places that why i was thinking garmsar, and looks like a great area for hiking. the Iranian new year is when we planing to go so fingered cross we get visas


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

michael.m stark said:


> thanks for the reply, to be honest i like to go off the main path i want to see the traditional off the beat places that why i was thinking garmsar, and looks like a great area for hiking. the Iranian new year is when we planing to go so fingered cross we get visas


garmsar is a great place but places like kashan shiraz esfahan etc are also traditiona
the caspian regionnis amazing for hiking
u can also go to the hirkanian forests, gorgan, masouleh which is great for such things

whatever it is i just suggest u not travel to qom


----------



## michael.m stark

lol so qom is out. north ive seen pics and it does look amazing. right now am trying to learn some farsi to make things easier, maybe after march i have some interesting pics to upload here.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

michael.m stark said:


> lol so qom is out. north ive seen pics and it does look amazing. right now am trying to learn some farsi to make things easier, maybe after march i have some interesting pics to upload here.


the correct term for the language in English is Persian actually  man Iranians say Farsi but thats incorrect (they might claim otherwise lol ) 
but the official name recognized by iranian amd foreign authorities is Persian
Farsi is what we call it within the language itself like how Spanish is Espanol
anyway, it wont be really necessary 
many people are familiar with English


----------



## michael.m stark

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> the correct term for the language in English is Persian actually  man Iranians say Farsi but thats incorrect (they might claim otherwise lol )
> but the official name recognized by iranian amd foreign authorities is Persian
> Farsi is what we call it within the language itself like how Spanish is Espanol
> anyway, it wont be really necessary
> many people are familiar with English


i did not know that, you learn some thing every day. but learning Persian is a personal thing, i travel a lot to places where Americans don't usually go and find a bit of effort in learning parts of the language or culture is a good ice breaker. eg only found out last week that thumps up is a insult in iran :lol:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

michael.m stark said:


> i did not know that, you learn some thing every day. but learning Persian is a personal thing, i travel a lot to places where Americans don't usually go and find a bit of effort in learning parts of the language or culture is a good ice breaker. eg only found out last week that thumps up is a insult in iran :lol:


thats great ! we actually have a "how to speak persian" thread in the iran section
 u can give a visit


haha that is true although we also use it in a good way too it depends on the way u use it but i would suggest u dont in general
we use the middle finger also at times 
usually in sports and stuff we use the thumbs up as a "bravo" but on the street it can be a bit different ))


----------



## michael.m stark

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> thats great ! we actually have a "how to speak persian" thread in the iran section
> u can give a visit
> 
> 
> haha that is true although we also use it in a good way too it depends on the way u use it but i would suggest u dont in general
> we use the middle finger also at times
> usually in sports and stuff we use the thumbs up as a "bravo" but on the street it can be a bit different ))


ill definitely have a look at it. ill just not use the thumps up which is hard for an American cause by genetics we do it as soon as a camera is pointed at us


----------



## alitezar

noonghandi said:


> I know its a few days late, but happy new year everyone, with best wishes for all in the new year.
> Merry Christmas to allChristian Iranians


Thanks noonghandi, to you too 



christos-greece said:


> Cityscape of Tehran by Rhona Goodarzi, on Flickr


Thanks Chris for the great pix, I really like this one too


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Thanks Chris for the great pix, I really like this one too


Welcome, alitezar


----------



## michael.m stark

alitezar said:


> Beautiful Darband area in carved in Tehran Mountains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the creek passing underneath the tables


does any one know the exact area this is in love to visit it, the restaurant looks amazing reminds me of one i went to in south turkey


----------



## aria ss

milad tower last night


----------



## aria ss

عکسا واسه آذر ماه هستش
مرز نشستن برف در بزرگراه یادگار امام حوالی بزرگراه حکیم
tehran snowy...








hemat highway










bame tehran























































این عکسو دقیق یادم نیست واسه آذر هست یا نه
marzdaran


----------



## christos-greece

- edit: dmca


----------



## papperback

michael.m stark said:


> does any one know the exact area this is in love to visit it, the restaurant looks amazing reminds me of one i went to in south turkey


Do men and women mingle freely in Iranian society?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

people do however it isnt looked at in a bright manner by authorities


----------



## alitezar

Thank you all for the great pictures


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Parsbeer










by sarshar









Goftegoo Park









Elahiye by sharyar


----------



## alitezar

Posted by bach chaleh meydoon









==
==

View from Sadr highway , Tehran










posted by Parsbeer

by firooze


----------



## alitezar

Posted by ABR

The restored house of Pirnia, the qajar era prime minister


























































http://www.chn.ir/NSite/FullStory/Photo/?Id=107807&Serv=5&SGr=35


----------



## alitezar

Posted by bache chaleh Meydoon

Grand opening of the New Entrance Gate of Amir kabir university










=======










=======










=======










=======










=======


----------



## alitezar

michael.m stark said:


> does any one know the exact area this is in love to visit it, the restaurant looks amazing reminds me of one i went to in south turkey


Sorry Michael for the delay in getting back to you. This area is called Darband. If you search it on google it comes up. It's one of Tehran's main attractions and an amazing place to hang out and have fun


----------



## Mohsin17

Really beautiful and developed... you just need to write about your tall buildings on Wikipedia...


----------



## michael.m stark

alitezar said:


> Sorry Michael for the delay in getting back to you. This area is called Darband. If you search it on google it comes up. It's one of Tehran's main attractions and an amazing place to hang out and have fun


thanks alitezer, i was woundering if you can help be with this, i have a friend that has been to iran but before the shah was overthrown i think he said 1978-9. the problem he is Israeli citizen so he has not been back since then. i want to go to his old street and take some pics for him, but i cant find it any where. the place is called beeseem/beseem in tehran there is also i big park there as well if any one knows where it is or if they changed the name can you please help i think it would be a great memory for him.


----------



## christos-greece

DSC03610 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC03608 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC03607 by marand92, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Chris 



Mohsin17 said:


> Really beautiful and developed... you just need to write about your tall buildings on Wikipedia...


Thanks very much, truly appreciate it 



michael.m stark said:


> thanks alitezer, i was woundering if you can help be with this, i have a friend that has been to iran but before the shah was overthrown i think he said 1978-9. the problem he is Israeli citizen so he has not been back since then. i want to go to his old street and take some pics for him, but i cant find it any where. the place is called beeseem/beseem in tehran there is also i big park there as well if any one knows where it is or if they changed the name can you please help i think it would be a great memory for him.



Hi Michael,

After the revolution, our stupid government changed the name of all streets and most of them have different names. I have not heard of the street name you mentioned. Maybe the best way is for your friend to use Google maps to see if he can locate the street by being close to any main landmarks in their neighborhood. Tehran is fully accessible on google earth


----------



## christos-greece

alitezar said:


> Thank you Chris


Weclome, alitezar :cheers:


----------



## michael.m stark

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thank you Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much, truly appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Michael,
> 
> After the revolution, our stupid government changed the name of all streets and most of them have different names. I have not heard of the street name you mentioned. Maybe the best way is for your friend to use Google maps to see if he can locate the street by being close to any main landmarks in their neighborhood. Tehran is fully accessible on google earth


damn ive tried google earth for about six months now, i think when am in tehran ill just ask a taxi driver to take me there and just take pics off every thing 
ty


----------



## alitezar

^^ Very cool 

Posted by Sina










Tehran Today [source]

Posted by Batista 

7.









8.









Source: http://www.instavillage.com


----------



## noonghandi

I like these GHANDEELS.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, it looks very nice 

by Sai Mokhtari














































by Sina



















by Thomas










by Massimo










by Sina


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Last days of the International film Festival and some Persian celebrities


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A very cool contemporary art exhibit in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Free your mind

some churches in Tehran



















Iran's National Museum










Some cool insider shots

by Hossein

Inside a ladies hair salon


----------



## alitezar

by cmgs




























by Sina











by Tehran's Photo agency










Tehran's Bird's Garden










Tehran's Int'l Airport arrival hall

by Haruka


----------



## alitezar

by Humans of Tehran FB page





































Tehran Mountains walking trail


----------



## AmirX

Awesome pictures Ali. Thank you.


----------



## Donald_Duck

Absolutely great photography. It's good to see some of the official Iranian outlets really snapping good pictures. The city shots in 10948 and the one shot in 10944 were particularly great.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much. I'm glad you like the pictures 



AmirX said:


> Awesome pictures Ali. Thank you.


Merci Amir joon


----------



## aria ss

tehran from niavaran









valiasr









ashrafi esfehani/marzdaran









yadegar emam/marzdaran









saadat abad koy faraz


----------



## aria ss




----------



## alitezar

^^ Great pix Aria. I like their effects


----------



## persian cat

no smoking day in tehran. 





































http://isna.ir/fa/imageReport/92121309101/طرح-پاکسازی-پسماندهای-سیگار-از-خیابان-ولیعصر


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Like that will work !!  
We have so many smokers
Even if they dont smoke the air is polluted enough to replace the smoke in their cigarettes


----------



## papperback

persian cat said:


> no smoking day in tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://isna.ir/fa/imageReport/92121309101/طرح-پاکسازی-پسماندهای-سیگار-از-خیابان-ولیعصر


It is an attempt in direction which everyone should appreciate.


----------



## alitezar

That is very cool Persian Cat. Thanks


----------



## noonghandi

delete this message


----------



## noonghandi

this is a mission impossible in Iran where everyone smokes


----------



## Aerithia

Yep, do these people even have an idea of how easy it is to get a pack of smokes in Iran..


----------



## xrtn2

noonghandi said:


> this is a mission impossible in Iran where everyone smokes


Sad 

Smoking rates here in Brazil have dropped by half over the past two decades.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

xrtn2 said:


> Sad
> 
> Smoking rates here in Brazil have dropped by half over the past two decades.


Wow ! Was there a plan or did the people just stop smoking?

Thing is , in iran smoking has also a cultural thing to it 
Either hookahs or cigarettes or cigars, it has deeply rooted in the people over time


----------



## xrtn2

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> Wow ! Was there a plan or did the people just stop smoking?


There are massives anti-smoking mass media campaigns and smoke-free air laws. Any cigarette advertising is banned.

Cigarettes packs in brazil, Very disturbing images:

http://forebrainblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/figura-31.jpg


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

xrtn2 said:


> There are massives anti-smoking mass media campaigns and smoke-free air laws. Any cigarette advertising is banned.
> 
> Cigarettes packs in brazil, Very disturbing images:
> 
> http://forebrainblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/figura-31.jpg


We have no advertisements either, and lots of anti-smoking stuff as well 
But in iran no-one listens to anything


----------



## papperback

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> We have no advertisements either, and lots of anti-smoking stuff as well
> But in iran no-one listens to anything


Dont be so disappointed, at least a steps has been taken in the right direction by some good Samaritans, its all about educating people and letting them know bad smoking can do to them and environment they live in...


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Problem is in iran since people reject the system , the attitude of rebelion takes over everything

So even when the government, occasionally, tries to do something for the wellbeing of the people, they naturally reject it too
Its like a defence mechanism


----------



## alitezar

Yayyyy in exactly 12 hours from now it's the Persian New Year and the start of the Spring season


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Soroush

Golestan Palace

























































































http://www.pix2fun.net/عکسهای-کاخ-گلستان.html


----------



## alitezar

Persian Gulf Lake in the western suburbs of Tehran


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

More common term : chitgar lake  

Happy new hear to all iranians and anyone else who celebrates !! (Rep. azerbaijan, uzbekistan , afghanistan, tajikistan ) :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

Happy Persian New Year and spring


----------



## persian cat

Happy New Year to all Iranians 





























































































































































































































































New Year ritual in tabriz



















Tehran Bazar




























Gifts from the Iranian president rohani


----------



## alitezar

^^ Lovely pictures. Thank you Persian Cat  Happy New Year


----------



## persian cat

happy new year ali jan


----------



## noonghandi

norooz hamegi pirooz


----------



## noonghandi

13 bedar shod


----------



## alitezar

^^ Areh 

wow, I was so busy I could not update the thread for a long time but here are some pix till I post new ones

Tehran has so many very cool looking contemporary apartment buildings. Below are some of them:

All posted by Soroush in the Iran forum:

NAHID OFFICE BUILDING
LOCATION : ABBASABAD ST. – TEHRAN – IRAN

































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.701443003239290.1073741928.168420549874874&type=1



Name : Asef Administrative Complex | Office building
Location : Tehran , Iran 









































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.684846798232244.1073741918.168420549874874&type=1




Name : Freshte Commercial Office building
Location : Tehran - Iran

For some technical problems in constructing of cone , Architect changed its form .

















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.178715958845333.52217.168420549874874&type=1


----------



## alitezar

This one is in the eastern suburb of Tehran









































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.640090832707841.1073741885.168420549874874&type=1





Parand International Karting


----------



## Khake Sefid

some new towers for tehran all under construction.
they will change tehrans face









































































All are under construction


----------



## aria ss

shahrakgharb


----------



## aria ss

shohadayeh khalije fars lake


----------



## aria ss

hemat highway


----------



## aria ss

bagh feiz
park street









ashrafi esfehani


----------



## aria ss

velenjak street


----------



## aria ss

abshar tehran


----------



## aria ss

tiraje


----------



## aria ss

bame tehran


----------



## aria ss

chamran highway


----------



## aria ss

marzdaran


----------



## christos-greece

will they ever see the light again... par maxx kia, sur Flickr


part of tehran at night (view from alborz mountain range - velenjak) par -sina-, sur Flickr


----------



## AmirX

Amazing pix everyone.


----------



## AmirX

Khake Sefid said:


> some new towers for tehran all under construction.
> they will change tehrans face


I love the very first and last tower it's great


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

a stroll in some parts of the older town



> in sakhtemoon besiar ghashange vali kash be jaye oon ajor haye zard ya az ajore ghahveyi bahre mibordan ya sangi mikardan namasho !(range toosiye roshan ya hamoon range sakhtemoone vezarat khareje)
> injoori shabihe in sakhtemoonaye no-saze hoze shode yekam
> saghfe shirbanisham yekam shibdartar mikardan ke peyda beshe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya range hamin atashkadehe ya kelisahe mizadan namaro , inam zibas
> 
> zoroastrian temple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tehranpicture.com/photos-list.php?x_Target=&t=photos&RecPerPage=50


----------



## alitezar

Love the new pix. Thanks everyone


----------



## noonghandi

the projects look really nice


----------



## alitezar

Yayyy we made it to 11,000 posts. Thanks to all the visitors, contributors and the SSC  :banana: :dance:


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Beautiful Darband area in the heart of Tehran mountains

by Tehran Photo Agency


----------



## alitezar

By Tehran Photo agency









































































By Humans of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Inside a traditional Persian Resto


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Soroush










































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.684846798232244.1073741918.168420549874874&type=1[/QUOTE]

Nice contemporary style house in Tehran’s eastern suburb of Lavasan










































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.640090832707841.1073741885.168420549874874&type=1


----------



## alitezar

Masoudiyeh Palace


















































Posted by Hey dude- From Tehran’s Municipal Instagram Page


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Hey dude










































































By Mohammad










By Aria


----------



## alitezar

By Dennis


----------



## alitezar

Pix from Tehran's International Book Fair last week


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Some show in Tehran's Artist's House


----------



## alitezar

Some here and there shots


----------



## alitezar




----------



## AmirX

Great pix. Thanks Ali. Awesome job as usual.


----------



## alitezar

Merci Amir joon


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice photos from Tehran :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^Thanks so much Chris


----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## Khake Sefid




----------



## aria ss

Sheikhfazlallah highway


----------



## alitezar

Very cool pix guys. Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photos guys but dont forget to post also their credits, sources. Thanks


----------



## Aryaieboy




----------



## alitezar

Posted by altair323


----------



## noonghandi

freaky storm


----------



## AmirX

Wow the storm pix look very interesting.


----------



## driftor

great city will visit for sure


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you all


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Plant and flowers exhibit


----------



## alitezar

View of Tehran from the huge flag pole 

By Tehran Photo Agency


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Gliding over Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

CONGRATULATIONS to our amazing national football team for playing amazingly against Argentina yesterday. If it was not for the unfair referee and a lucky shot in the last minute we'd get more points in this game but Tehran was bursting with people cheering for our amazing national team after the game, our team was the real winner of yesterday's game in hearts of all Iranians and we are super proud of them. God bless them all 

National team

By Fifa










Iranian fans who flew all the way to Brazil to support our amazing team 

by Fifa Fan Gallery


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Watching the game here in Toronto. Most of the famous pubs and sports bar in Toronto were packed with Iranians:

By York University


















*
Back to TEHRAN*

People watching the game in Tehran but most people watch it in their homes rather than screens around the city


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

After the game people flooded the streets cheering and supporting the team's amazing play:


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## papperback

Wow ..tons of pride...awesome.....I wish Iran and Iranian people my best wishes.


----------



## michael.m stark

not a football fan but u guys did well


----------



## michael.m stark

trying to do some research on travel visa to iran it really hard to get a visa, any advice


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Michael, Key2perisa is a very famous and well known tour agency in Iran and if you click on their Visa section they have all the info you need:

http://en.key2persia.com/home

There is just one thing that most tour companies only spend 2 days in Tehran and only take people to central Tehran’s sights while Tehran is a huge metropolis and by looking at pictures of my thread you can see that it has so many cool places to see. So it’s best if you extend your stay in Tehran and hire a driver or someone to take you around especially the northern Tehran area which is basically the huge northern half of the city that has so many cool and beautiful parks, shopping streets, restos etc and most Tehranis hang out there rather than central Tehran that is very crowded and rushed.

Best wishes 




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice photos :cheers:


Thanks very much Chris 




papperback said:


> Wow ..tons of pride...awesome.....I wish Iran and Iranian people my best wishes.


Thanks so much, that's very kind of you 




diemx said:


> Nice City


Thank you diemx


----------



## michael.m stark

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thanks Michael, Key2perisa is a very famous and well known tour agency in Iran and if you click on their Visa section they have all the info you need:
> 
> http://en.key2persia.com/home
> 
> There is just one thing that most tour companies only spend 2 days in Tehran and only take people to central Tehran’s sights while Tehran is a huge metropolis and by looking at pictures of my thread you can see that it has so many cool places to see. So it’s best if you extend your stay in Tehran and hire a driver or someone to take you around especially the northern Tehran area which is basically the huge northern half of the city that has so many cool and beautiful parks, shopping streets, restos etc and most Tehranis hang out there rather than central Tehran that is very crowded and rushed.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply, my plan is to do a solo tour to tehran, Isfahan, Shiraz, Tabriz, persepolis. and am climber so will diffidently would love to climb some ranges in the north (shomal). from what ive been told i can only stay for 30 days so i have to cramp everything in, i just really don't want to be stuck with a tour or private guide thats my worry. ps great link helped alot


----------



## michael.m stark

alitezar said:


> ^^ Thanks Michael, Key2perisa is a very famous and well known tour agency in Iran and if you click on their Visa section they have all the info you need:
> 
> http://en.key2persia.com/home
> 
> There is just one thing that most tour companies only spend 2 days in Tehran and only take people to central Tehran’s sights while Tehran is a huge metropolis and by looking at pictures of my thread you can see that it has so many cool places to see. So it’s best if you extend your stay in Tehran and hire a driver or someone to take you around especially the northern Tehran area which is basically the huge northern half of the city that has so many cool and beautiful parks, shopping streets, restos etc and most Tehranis hang out there rather than central Tehran that is very crowded and rushed.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow the 26 day tour is exactly what am looking for, but would love to do it by myself thanks a lot


----------



## Ronald34

very nice


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you.



michael.m stark said:


> wow the 26 day tour is exactly what am looking for, but would love to do it by myself thanks a lot


You're very welcome 


We lost the last game today but I'm still happy that we made it to the world cup. This is a very interesting world cup and it was very fun cheering for our favorite teams, especially Iran. Best wishes to all and the teams remaining in the world cup 

And finishing the Iran's 2014 World Cup post with some pictures of Iranian fans:

Posted by Batista- From Instagram

Very cool picture of Iran at night


----------



## AmirX

Alireza thanks for the lovely pictures. 

We did great in the world cup, we should focus on the great games we played not the last loss that we had. The great game we played against Argentina will be always in our memories. Viva team Melli Iran and best wishes to them always. Merci for the great pix Alireza joon


----------



## irani1378

Chitgar Persian Gulf Lake. Photos by tehranpicture.com


----------



## firoz bharmal

Great Thread ...keep it coming....!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much Firoz



AmirX said:


> Alireza thanks for the lovely pictures.
> 
> We did great in the world cup, we should focus on the great games we played not the last loss that we had. The great game we played against Argentina will be always in our memories. Viva team Melli Iran and best wishes to them always. Merci for the great pix Alireza joon


Thank you Amir 

Oh god, it's so sad to see all these remaining teams play so well and get eliminated when it gets to penalties. Iranians were heartbroken last week and many more fans this week. Football is not a fair game IMO, but someone has to win at the end of the day I guess lol


----------



## colsec

:cheers:Very,very sexy "iraní" dudes


----------



## aria ss

mellat park.north tehran


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks 



colsec said:


> :cheers:Very,very sexy "iraní" dudes


Thank you 

By Nazanin










By Pedro










by Ivars










by Wikip










by Humans of Tehran




























By 2slo7


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Tehran :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much Chris

Tehran's Zoo


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Bird's Garden


----------



## alitezar

By Tehran Photo Agency










by Chris










by Alan










By Angela










By Alireza










by Choy Ho










By Blondin


----------



## alitezar

Around the City


----------



## alitezar

Beautiful Darband area in heart of Tehran mountains



















These are fortune teller birds. You pay the money to the owner and the birds pick one of the fortunes in the papers next to them for you. They are super cute 























































by Olaf










by HZN


----------



## alitezar

A traditional Persian concert














































Azadi monument


----------



## alitezar

By EE










Man made Persian Gulf Lake in the western suburbs of Tehran

by Tehran Photo Agency



















Dense residential areas in Central Tehran

by Dasaeq










by Ghazaleh


----------



## alitezar

Some cool art works

By FD










by N5nara










by Nazanin










by Ricardo










by Master Puja










by HN777










by Ideanomad










by HN888










By sa3edh










by Tehran Photo Agency










by Dasar


----------



## alitezar

Around Tehran's Grand Bazar

By Dasar



















Famous Sharafol Eslam Resto in Tehran's Bazar- Super crowded with great food. In here you have to seat next to random strangers because of the space but it's a very fun experience 





































by Chris










by Egidio



















by Helvio










by Stefano










By Tehran G


----------



## AmirX

alitezar said:


>


Wow such a beautiful bird. Awesome pictures Ali jan. Merci


----------



## alitezar

^^ Akhey are kheily khoshgele in


----------



## firoz bharmal

Love all above pictures....!.....waiting for Ramadan edition of Tehran...!


----------



## chilcano

other colombia...


----------



## alitezar

^^ 



firoz bharmal said:


> Love all above pictures....!.....waiting for Ramadan edition of Tehran...!


Thanks very much Firoz


----------



## New_Philip

Incredible!!!!!! 

Congratulations =D

Is it easy to communicate in english in Iran???

Common people in streets can speak in english easily or it is a problem? or french is more spoken than english?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

New_Philip said:


> Incredible!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations =D
> 
> Is it easy to communicate in english in Iran???
> 
> Common people in streets can speak in english easily or it is a problem? or french is more spoken than english?


Yes it is  
Some people like french and have learned it on their own but english is the common international lingua franca , many people can speak it , its also taught in schools


----------



## aria ss

valiasr nights


----------



## vietzay

Lovely photo's mate, oh Irainian gal are stunning,


----------



## alitezar

vietzay said:


> nice photo's


Thanks very much Vietzay for visiting 



Posted be hey dude

Some Historic sites of Tehran

Masoudieh Palace








https://www.flickr.com/photos/martisak/10476495403

The palace of the son of Naser al-Din Shah Qajar








https://www.flickr.com/photos/martisak/10476491303/in/photostream/

Glassware and Ceramic Museum








https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxx-kia/10897513035

The House of Immanent Figures, Saad Abad Palace








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7260895298/in/[email protected]/

Green Palace








https://www.flickr.com/photos/aryapix/6201350346/in/photostream/

Niavaran Palace








https://www.flickr.com/photos/dslewis/4552096962/in/photostream/

Shams Ol Emareh








https://www.flickr.com/photos/shiz/9934012233/


----------



## alitezar

Posted be Hey Dude


Tajrish Square








https://www.flickr.com/photos/martisak/10476284436/in/photostream/

30 Tir square








https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxx-kia/10825174664/in/photostream/

Azadi street








https://www.flickr.com/photos/th0mi/3157245133/in/photostream/

Darband








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113748685&postcount=3523









https://www.flickr.com/photos/samanvari/1409983696









https://www.flickr.com/photos/farzadim/4041956161









https://www.flickr.com/photos/amiralii/8287566624/in/photostream/


----------



## AmirX

^^ Loved these night shots. Great pix Ali. Merci


----------



## irani1378

Dutch embassy posted by Hey Dude


www.afsharnaderi.ir

Dutch embassy in tehran


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Irani. It looks so nice 

Inside Tehran's Main Railways Station in the south




























By Chrisitie


----------



## alitezar

By Christie



















Tehran's Birds Garden


----------



## alitezar

by Shawn










By Mohsen










Concert


----------



## alitezar

Around Tehran's Grand Bazar

By Tehran Photo Agency


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Friday Market

by Tehran Photo Agency


----------



## alitezar

Valiasr Square's newly opened underground pedestrian Passage way


----------



## AmirX

Aksa ali boodan, merci


----------



## alitezar

^^ Khahesh mikonam Amir joon


----------



## firoz bharmal

Very beautiful and vibrant city......carry on dude...!


----------



## masoud1313

Tehran is one of the great cities of the world
i love tehran


----------



## asterixobelix

Lovely city!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

by hamid.sadeghi, on Flickr










by GlassyEyes, on Flickr










by shudderbug1, on Flickr










by hamid.sadeghi, on Flickr










by bolbolaan, on Flickr










by joetopichak, on Flickr










by Hadi Nikkhah, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Oasis Bangkok for the great pix 




asterixobelix said:


> Lovely city!


Thanks so much 




masoud1313 said:


> Tehran is one of the great cities of the world
> i love tehran


It surely is 



firoz bharmal said:


> Very beautiful and vibrant city......carry on dude...!


Thanks so much Firoz


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Soroush

A Contemporary style house in Tehran- Tehran has so many cool and modern apartments/buildings with modern designs and interiors

















































http://caoi.ir/index.php/en/projects/item/397-sohanak-a-house-for-an-extended-family


----------



## noonghandi

Tehran is becoming more beautiful everyday.


----------



## alitezar

^^ It sure is 



talya said:


> Beautiful ! IMO the most stunning city together with Beirut in the Middle East.


Thanks very much Talya for your comment and visiting 

By Yuri

Tehran's typical apartment scene


----------



## alitezar

From Tehran's Facebook page



















Concert


----------



## alitezar

A historic renovated Persian house in Tehran




























Night Traffic


----------



## alitezar

By Christopher










By Ronan










by Mostafa










Tehran's Horse Race Track


----------



## alitezar

Here and there


----------



## alitezar

Inside Azadi tower's museum and observatory


----------



## alitezar

Endless activities and fun in Tehran mountains


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Alireza

Tehran's biggest church- St. Sarkis




























By Ahmad Hussain

Tajrish Metro










by rapidtravelchai88


----------



## alitezar

Contemporary art pieces inside a park


----------



## alitezar

by Ali










by Nick



















Tehran's karting



















Italian Murano restaurant with a Persian interior





































Iranian's Garden














































by Mahdi


----------



## Neungz

Thai backpacker in IRAN

*[Review] EXPLORE IRAN : ใครๆ ก็ว่าบ้า ... กล้าเที่ยวอิหร่านคนเดียว*
http://pantip.com/topic/32521419


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Neungz, I loved his pictures, he has been almost everywhere in Iran


----------



## christos-greece

Tohid Tunnel by Mohammad Reza Boozary, on Flickr

DSC00781_Fotor by Nazanin a.j., on Flickr

Modern Urbanization in Tehran by Nima Hajirasouliha, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris for the great pix


----------



## AmirX

Excellent pictures, thanks Ali.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Khahesh mikonam Amir


----------



## firoz bharmal

All above pictures are beautiful....!....keep it coming.....definitely Tehran need dense modern skyscrapers....!...hope it will soon...!


----------



## tirdad

beautiful Thank


----------



## alitezar

aria ss said:


> in chand vaghte enghadr aks gereftam ke amaresh az dastam dar rafte!
> sai mikonam betadrij gharar bedam inja vasaton
> instagramamtehran_by_aria


Great pix Aria. Thanks


----------



## Adi-Cnai

A fabulous thread. It debunks all Iran stereotypes!
I've always been fascinated by Tehran and it looks even better than I thought. Great pics


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Adi, truly appreciate it


----------



## hey dude

West town








https://www.flickr.com/photos/aryapix/7900548512/in/set-72157627067120935

Vanak








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14647761236

Ekbatan

Majestic Ekbatan by Mohsen-K, on Flickr

Ferdows Garden








http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=965057

Prof. Hesabi Museum 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14890453023/in/photostream/

Darake








https://www.flickr.com/photos/blondinrikard/14278599537/in/photostream/

Touraj Street








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92901764&postcount=109


Closed Parliament by $ALEH, on Flickr

Saee Park

Saee Park, Abbasabad, Tehran, Iran (Persia) ???? ????? ???? ????? ?????? ????? by eshare, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13988947655/in/photostream/

Tochal








https://www.flickr.com/photos/christopherarnaud/14634046053


----------



## hey dude

Posted by Aryaieboy


































































































http://mehrnews.com/detail/Photo/2387438#ad-image-5


----------



## hey dude

Posted By raghfarm007























































































































www.tasnimnews.com


----------



## hey dude

Posted by raghfarm007





































http://multimedia.tasnimnews.com/Media/Gallery/531000


----------



## aria ss

pole tabiat


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks hey dude and Aria for the great pix, I was very busy but I'll post more pix soon


----------



## Velenjak

hi, I wanted to share with you some of pics from my recent visit to Tehran, hope you like them 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Velenjak for the nice pix. I am putting some of your pix below so others can easily see them 

By Velenjak


----------



## alitezar

By Velenjak


----------



## alitezar

By Velenjak


----------



## alitezar

More pix of Tehran's Newly opened Tabiat (Nature) Bridge over the Chamran Highway

View from the bridge

By Olaf










BY Tehran Photo Agency


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

by Tehran Photo Agency


----------



## mattie!

I will be heading to Tehran for one week-ten days in early December  Looking forward to it.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Beautiful updates by all members......!


----------



## Velenjak

Update 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:

Some more:
100_9196 by naghmehbaity1, on Flickr

100_9188 by naghmehbaity1, on Flickr

100_9186 by naghmehbaity1, on Flickr

100_9198 by naghmehbaity1, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

Tabiat Bridge

By Tehran Photo Agency


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

By Markus










By Marin










By Ignacio


----------



## alitezar

Last week Iran Air did a sightseeing tour for more than 300 aviation enthusiasts from around the world before retiring their Boeing 747 SP. This is the last commercial Boeing 747 SP in service and Iran Air is going to retire it shortly.

The tour lasted around one hour by departing from Tehran's Mehrabad airport and going to Caspian sea and returning back to Tehran.

A great trip report has been written by Sam Chui and if you like to read it please go to the link below:

http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/trip_reports/read.main/260030/

by Sam Chui


----------



## alitezar

Iran Air Crew


----------



## alitezar

Fall in Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

By Ignacio




























Kitaro's Concert in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Chitgar bicycle track





































By Ignacio


----------



## alitezar

A Coffee expo























































Tehran's Ski resorts have already opened- These are pix from the Tochal Ski Resort


----------



## AmirX

Awesome pictures of Tehran Ali. Thanks a lot. The Planetarium looks great.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

fantastic photos !! thanks so much alitezar

around vanak square
































































































































































http://www.tehranpicture.com/photos-list.php?x_Target=&t=photos&RecPerPage=50


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:

Couple more:
DSC01926 by FarewellFire, on Flickr

Tehran, Iran. After rain. [1600x1031] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr

DSC01919 by FarewellFire, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks for the great pix Chris 



AmirX said:


> Awesome pictures of Tehran Ali. Thanks a lot. The Planetarium looks great.


Merci Amir 



SoroushPersepolisi said:


> fantastic photos !! thanks so much alitezar


Thanks so much Soroush. Also thanks for the great pix


----------



## AmirX

Some pictures from the Gheytarieh park


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome and thanks, alitezar... :cheers:

Couple more:
Azadi Tower by Billy Wilt, on Flickr

Tehran(Milad) tower برج ميلاد by Thaaer Al-Shewaily, on Flickr

Modares Expressway by Saeid Zebardast, on Flickr


----------



## Kurdii110

michael.m stark said:


> thanks alitezer, i was woundering if you can help be with this, i have a friend that has been to iran but before the shah was overthrown i think he said 1978-9. the problem he is Israeli citizen so he has not been back since then. i want to go to his old street and take some pics for him, but i cant find it any where. the place is called beeseem/beseem in tehran there is also i big park there as well if any one knows where it is or if they changed the name can you please help i think it would be a great memory for him.


Beseem is near south east of Tehran, near dolatabad


----------



## Pitchoune

Hello everybody,
I'll go to Tehran in a few months, April probably,
Till when is it possible to go skiing in the Tochal mountains (and with good skiing conditions) ?,
Mersi!


----------



## alitezar

Pitchoune said:


> Hello everybody,
> I'll go to Tehran in a few months, April probably,
> Till when is it possible to go skiing in the Tochal mountains (and with good skiing conditions) ?,
> Mersi!


Hi Pitchoune,

Sorry for the late reply. Actually April is a bit risky as snow may have started to melt by then. If you go early April it'd be better but it also coincides with Persian New Year holidays from March 21st to April 4-5th. Tehran becomes deserted in the holidays but other cities that are historic such as Shiraz or Isfahan become so packed that there will be no space in hotels. But Maybe mid April there are still some snow left. I should say that Tochal is not the main ski resort of Tehran. The main ones are Shemshak and Dizin around north of Tehran. I hope that you will have a great time in Iran and have lots of fun 

These are some pix from Dizin, it's so impressive and the views are breathtaking. It is for more advanced skiers:

The highest ski lift reaches 3,600 m (11,800 ft), making it one of the 40 highest ski resorts in the world.

Dizin ski amenities include two hotels, 19 cottages and five restaurants, villas and private apartments around the Dizin ski resort accommodate thousands of people every year.

The peak in the background is Damavand mountain, the highest mountain in Iran around 5,800 meters


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

sebvill said:


> Beautiful Teheran. A lot of construction going on. Seems the economy of the city is doing well.


thats how it appears like , but iran's economy is drowning day by day
unemployment is at a peak , salaries are low, prices of everything are extremely high and day to day life in general is tough and it gets worse every day 
the housing market has been still in the past few months

most large building projects are in the hands of corrupt investors and authorities


----------



## Batista12

Thanks for the beautiful pictures Alitezar!


----------



## Aerithia

When I go to Iran this summer I'll try to bring y'all some pics, just hope iPhone cameras work lol


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes, that'd be great 



sebvill said:


> Beautiful Teheran. A lot of construction going on. Seems the economy of the city is doing well.


Thanks a lot Sebvill 



tirdad said:


> Great updates Teheran look very beautiful thank alitezar :heart:



Thanks so much Tirdad 



Aerithia said:


> Huge shoutout to Alitezar and everyone else that contributed to the thread, keep 'em coming guys!


Thanks so much Aerithia 



Batista12 said:


> Thanks for the beautiful pictures Alitezar!


Thanks very much Batista


----------



## alitezar

Continuing with the pictures

I love these penguins. This was the drawing on walls of a kindergarten


----------



## alitezar

Farmaniyeh area


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Niyavaran Street


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Parkway area










Vali Asr Ave.


----------



## alitezar

Metro


----------



## alitezar

Beautiful artwork a mother and child


----------



## tirdad

:cheers:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

memariye tehran aroom aroom dare behtar mishe , dast marizad alireza
aksa adame barmigardoone be kooche haye tehran!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Merci Sororush  Areh, man ham memariye apartemahnaye Tehrano klheily doost daram, makhsan jadidan kheily daran gashang misazaneshoon.


----------



## AmirX

Thanks Ali for the great pictures. I love the random cat shots


----------



## irani1378

Pictures of Molavi neighbourhood


----------



## TSSorkhabi

*Thank you very much for accepting*

HI


----------



## alitezar

^^ Welcome Sorkhabi 



AmirX said:


> Thanks Ali for the great pictures. I love the random cat shots


Merci Amir. I'll post more pix very soon as soon as I get a chance


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Mapes11, yes you should for sure visit. I'm sure you will really like Tehran 



kareen21 said:


> Just know that there are winter and snow in Iran...
> What a beautiful country... Great photos...


Thanks very much Kareen 



firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Indeed ....modern lifestyle and handsome and beautiful peoples...!


Thanks so much Firoz 



mhmmd said:


> man emsal be tehran mi ayem. in tasvirha berai men khub shod. zevbano edebi farsi ra kheyli dust darem.


That's great Mohammad. I'm sure you'll have a great time. Let us know if you have any questions about the sights of Tehran 



persian cat said:


> alitezar jun ziba tar az in dige nemishe shahremuno suport kard.
> 
> damet garm, edame bede, hatman.


Merciiiiii Persian cat. I'm glad you like the pictures 



APOQUINDO said:


> Thks for the update, this city really rocks! We want more!


Thanks so much Apoquindo


----------



## alitezar

Hi everyone,

I finally got some time to post more pictures.

Below is around Tehran's Grand Bazaar but I was not going to the bazaar. I was going to the Golestan palace which is located right next to the bazar

Area around bazar














































The entrance to Golestan palace- which is the palace for Qajar Dynasty of Iran around 220 years ago










There are many parts to this palace kind of like mini palaces


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Lovely mirror work on all the walls at the entrance


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Shamsol Emareh- another one of the mini palaces in the complex


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Around the bazaar again


----------



## alitezar

One of the big and popular shopping malls that have opened in Tehran is the Kourosh Shopping centre below that opened around 6 months ago. It is very nice and impressive inside and a great place to hang out 

I could not take a pic from outside as it was night time but here is the picture from the Iran forum

It is located at the west of Tehran










At night










Inside- My pix


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

The top 3 colourful floors are around 12 cinema halls that are very nice and big inside
































































They were filming outside, I don't know what it was for though


----------



## hs7183

Great pictures! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## persian cat

Alitezar you are the best

another huge shopping center in tehran calls mega mall 




















my pic 2 days ago


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Great updates from Modern Tehran.....!


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

some pics of tehran from last week








































































































http://www.tpaa.ir/?p=1098


----------



## alitezar

^^ Awesome pix Soroush. Thanks 



hs7183 said:


> Great pictures! Thank you for sharing!


Thanks so much hs71873


----------



## alitezar

persian cat said:


> Alitezar you are the best
> 
> another huge shopping center in tehran calls mega mall


Thanks so much Persian cat  oh, I also wanted to visit the Mega Mall but I did not have time. Thanks for posting its great pictures. It looks very nice inside 



firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Great updates from Modern Tehran.....!


Thanks so much Firoz


----------



## tirdad

Awesome pix:cheers:


----------



## cebu726

Tehran is such a very beautiful and picturesque city! I lost for words to describe just by looking at those pictures! Amazing city! Amazing country! Those pictures seem like it summed up Iran as a very beautiful country. That majestic Mt. Alborz towering over Tehran is such a great sight to behold.


----------



## cebu726

I just can't understand why Western politicians go to the extent of imposing such harsh economic sanctions against this beautiful and absolutely stunning country and its nice and friendly people. I experience Iranian hospitality and kindness because my sister is married to an Iranian engineer when he studied inn Manila for 6 years back in the early 80s. I also had one Iranian female classmate in Fine Arts before here in Cebu (Philippines) and honestly, Iranians are some of the nicest people that I ever meet in life.

Those photos show how great city Tehran was and still at the present. Absolutely mesmerizing and breathtakingly beautiful place!


----------



## hellospank25

If you have Abercombie and Fitch in Tehran which is an american company why don't you have mcdonalds and all the rest too?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

hellospank25 said:


> If you have Abercombie and Fitch in Tehran which is an american company why don't you have mcdonalds and all the rest too?


its not real mate, they import the products usually as personal businesses and sell them under the brand name but they arent official retailers


----------



## alitezar

tirdad said:


> Awesome pix:cheers:


Thanks so much Tirdad 



cebu726 said:


> Tehran is such a very beautiful and picturesque city! I lost for words to describe just by looking at those pictures! Amazing city! Amazing country! Those pictures seem like it summed up Iran as a very beautiful country. That majestic Mt. Alborz towering over Tehran is such a great sight to behold.


Thanks so much Cebu, I'm very glad you liked the pictures 




cebu726 said:


> I just can't understand why Western politicians go to the extent of imposing such harsh economic sanctions against this beautiful and absolutely stunning country and its nice and friendly people. I experience Iranian hospitality and kindness because my sister is married to an Iranian engineer when he studied inn Manila for 6 years back in the early 80s. I also had one Iranian female classmate in Fine Arts before here in Cebu (Philippines) and honestly, Iranians are some of the nicest people that I ever meet in life.
> 
> Those photos show how great city Tehran was and still at the present. Absolutely mesmerizing and breathtakingly beautiful place!



That's very cool, thanks so much Cebu. I totally agree with you. Politics are nasty and if there were none, the world would be a much much better place


----------



## alitezar

Continuing with my pix

Around 10 minutes walk north of the Iran's National Museum is the Abgineh Ceramics museum, which is a very beautiful old house converted to museum


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's city theater


----------



## alitezar

The area around the city theater, a great place to people watch, filled with so many young people and university students of the nearby University of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

An interesting looking mosque under construction right behind the city theater


----------



## alitezar




----------



## rverazaluceq




----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ GREAT UPDATES...!


----------



## SteinsGate

persian mansions are awesome


----------



## aria ss

jordan








azadi tower


----------



## aria ss

bame tehran


----------



## noonghandi

happy new year everyone, norooz pirooz.


----------



## alitezar

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ GREAT UPDATES...!


Thanks Firoz 



SteinsGate said:


> persian mansions are awesome


Thank you Steingate 



aria ss said:


> bame tehran


Great pix Aria. this one is very cool too 



noonghandi said:


> happy new year everyone, norooz pirooz.


Thank you Noonghandi. Happy New Year to you too. Best wishes


----------



## Aerithia

Y'all done feeding my addiction yet? :lol: keep up the good work!


----------



## alitezar

Here and there all around Tehran

Tabiat Bridge


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran is filled with so many events every week- The one below is at Milad Tower's base


----------



## alitezar

An event in Abo Atash park


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Birds Garden









































































Saei Park


----------



## alitezar

Baghe Sepah Salar Street in Central Tehran on a weekend with stores closed- It's very crowded during the week


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's annual Flower and Plants Exhibit


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Beautiful Pardis Cinema










Inside


----------



## alitezar

Tehran is filled with art shows, art galleries, exhibits and shows. This is the Bologna Photography Exhibit.


----------



## alitezar

Some art works next to the man made Persian Gulf Lake in west of Tehran




























Abshar (Waterfall) Park on a mountain right above the Persian Gulf Lake




























Looking down to the Persian Gulf lake



















Beautiful Iranian's Garden


----------



## ulta

it's quite large and green city

Id love to visit!


----------



## AmirX

Awesome updates from Tehran Ali. Thanks.


----------



## human1008

Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Human 



ulta said:


> it's quite large and green city
> 
> Id love to visit!


Thank you Ulta, I hope you visit when you can, you will have a great time in Tehran 



AmirX said:


> Awesome updates from Tehran Ali. Thanks.


Thanks Amir


----------



## Cofe33

Awesome city!


----------



## alitezar

Cofe33 said:


> Awesome city!


Thank you


----------



## gnesener

I love Iran... Beautiful country full of colour and beautiful people kay:

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## misterdz

great nation , great civilisation , great history , great people , ...........................


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Misterdz 



gnesener said:


> I love Iran... Beautiful country full of colour and beautiful people kay:
> 
> Thanks for sharing...


Thanks so much Gnesener


----------



## alitezar

By 我是 羊羊羊羊羊羊羊羊



















BY Fjordking

Inside a traditional Persian Resto



















By Daniel










Darband Area


----------



## alitezar

By Ninara


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Nahjol Balaghe Park inside a valley



















Bird nests


----------



## alitezar

Milad tower last month in dark for the Earth Hour










Festivals at the base of Milad tower 




























Shemshak Ski resort














































Music and Music Instruments of Iran Museum


----------



## alitezar

Around Tehran's Bazar


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Inside a metro station


----------



## alitezar

Golestan Palace


----------



## alitezar

Abshar (Waterfall) Park


----------



## alitezar

The amazing Amir Kabir Dam and its amazing emerald colour lake right next to Tehran in the mountains to the west




























Amazing village settings in the heart of Tehran Mountains


----------



## AmirX

I love the Amir Kabir lake, it's just amazing. Thanks Ali for the wonderful update.


----------



## irani1378

More trees need to be planted in this area


----------



## alitezar

^^ Since it's a new park, I'm sure they will plant more trees.



AmirX said:


> I love the Amir Kabir lake, it's just amazing. Thanks Ali for the wonderful update.


Yes Amir, I love this lake and its awesome colour


----------



## sebvill

Gorgeous city!

The sorroundings remind me of Santiago, the urban life I see a bit of Istambul.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Sebvill. Yes, I totally agree with you


----------



## Maxcalixtus

Nice City..


----------



## christos-greece

Milad Tower, Tehran by Chris-45, on Flickr

Around the Milad-Tower.Tehran.Iran. by Andrey Kalgin, on Flickr

Tehran 2015 by nima; hopographer, on Flickr

Milad Tower by Behnaz Talebi, on Flickr


----------



## noonghandi

I swam across this lake at tunnel 7 when I was younger numerous times


----------



## christos-greece

Milad Tower II by tileh_84, on Flickr

Tehran from my home. by Reza Entezami mehr, on Flickr

part of tehran at night (view from alborz mountain range - velenjak) by Sina, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Awesome pix Chris. Thank you 

Posted by Hey dude

Tabiat bridge coffee shop


Pont de nature à Téhéran by Ali Rankouhi, on Flickr

Darband area


----------



## ThatGuyYouMetOnce

alitezar said:


> by Armin


It's like a tiny, red One Liberty Place.


----------



## Motul

Love this thread. One of my best friends is Iranian and I plan on visiting with him.. I can't wait! Everything seems so incredible.


----------



## alitezar

ThatGuyYouMetOnce said:


> It's like a tiny, red One Liberty Place.


Yes, that's true. I have seen the Liberty Place towers in Philly, they are very nice and this one looks like the mini red version of them 



Motul said:


> Love this thread. One of my best friends is Iranian and I plan on visiting with him.. I can't wait! Everything seems so incredible.



Thanks so much Motul. Yes, for sure visit Tehran. It's a very fun and vibrant city with so many things to see and do as you can see in this thread 

Posted by raghfarm

close up of Tehran buildings:


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Despite the dress code imposed by the government, Persian ladies try to look their best when out on the streets

Pix by Tehran Street Style


----------



## alitezar

Beautiful Einodoleh House- a restored traditional Persian mansion turned into a museum, cultural centre

























































































































































http://www.tpaa.ir/?p=20108


----------



## alitezar

By Eric














































by Les Kope


----------



## alitezar

Video games contest





































Persian Gulf man made lake in the west of Tehran










At night


----------



## alitezar

Around Vanak square- one of Tehran's main squares




































































































Around Tajrish Square


----------



## alitezar

A charity market


















































































Summer nights events around town


----------



## AmirX

Amazing Tehran. Thanks for the great pix Ali.


----------



## Android2000

The Teheran Picture Agency does a great job of capturing the life of the city. Awesome pics!


----------



## tijuano en el df

cool city! it must be really interesting on street level. reminds me a little of mexico city.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice updates as well, alitezar :cheers:

Tehran at midnight by saint walker, on Flickr

Tehran at Night by saint walker, on Flickr

a walk by the square by .Ali Sharifan., on Flickr


----------



## irani8

Tehran by Rodrigo Vargas, on Flickr

Tehran by Rodrigo Vargas, on Flickr

Iran insurance company building, Tehran, Iran... #iran #tehran #architecture #architecturelovers #architecturephotography #building #tweetgram #tweegram #sky #bluesky #persian #tree #street #modern #new #dome #insurance #company #flickr #photography #land by Makenna, on Flickr

Bridge Nature(tabiat) . Tehran.iran Photo By Mohammad Hossein Nadi www.mhnadi.ir www.500px.com/mhnadi # bridge #city #citylife #bridge_tabiat #tehran_night #tehran_bridge_nature #tehran #tehran_life #tehranpic #architecture #night #nighttime #iran #nad by Mohammad hossein Nadi, on Flickr


----------



## Parsbeer

alitezar said:


> Amazing pictures Parsbeer. Thanks for posting them. Sorry for the late reply as I was away for a while. Look forward to see more of the great pix


Hi merci alitezar, manam modati nabudam.

Thanks for keeping this great thread alive


----------



## xkk

When political relatnions beetween Iran and Western world would be more normal in the future Tehran will be a great candidature to organize Winter Olympic Games I think


----------



## alitezar

AmirX said:


> Amazing Tehran. Thanks for the great pix Ali.


Merci Amir 



Android2000 said:


> The Teheran Picture Agency does a great job of capturing the life of the city. Awesome pics!


Yes, I totally agree. I love their pictures too and I am glad to have found them 



tijuano en el df said:


> cool city! it must be really interesting on street level. reminds me a little of mexico city.


Thanks so much Tijuano. Yes, you are right. I have seen many nice pix of Mexico city too and would love to visit it one day soon


----------



## alitezar

Eino Doleh house museum- an old restored Persian mansion


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

By Nafis










By Masoud



















by blondinrikad



















Tehran has so many theater plays each week and this is a play in one of its theatres


----------



## alitezar

An Indian Heritage Show and Festival





































The beautiful Barg Cultural Centre


----------



## alitezar

The Jamshidiyeh Stoney park of Tehran- One of the most famous Tehran parks. A huge beautiful park carved in the mountains


----------



## alitezar

Summer nights festivals and fun activities at Milad tower


----------



## alitezar

Around Mellat Park


----------



## alitezar

The Navab Bath- an old bath from Qajar dynasty era more than a 100 years ago. It is restored and open to public now
































































The beautiful roofs of the bath


----------



## alitezar

Kazemi house- A restored traditional Persian mansion that houses the "Old Tehran" Museum and life in Tehran in old days


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Out on the streets










An aerial view of north of Iran, with Tehran at the bottom of the pics (the big chain of lights) and the Caspian region of Iran towards the north

By Stuartguy



















By Mehrdad

Iran's Cinema Museum










Abo Atash Park- Tehran's Planetarium


----------



## alitezar

Tabiat bridge


----------



## Aerithia

Thank you for the updates Alitezar, always exciting


----------



## xrtn2

Great pictures :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Tohid Tunnel by Mohammad Reza Boozary, on Flickr

Panoramic View Over The City, Shemiranat County, Tehran, Iran by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

_DSC0351-Edit by Nima Moghimi, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali

Thanks for the beautiful pictures. I really didn't know that Tehran is such a beautiful and modern city!


----------



## seomeng

great pics !! :>


----------



## Persian_Gulf

121880287

130068359

70156138

52328945

82636362

98018364

78709428


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Persian Gulf for the very nice videos 



Aerithia said:


> Thank you for the updates Alitezar, always exciting


Thank you Aerithia 



xrtn2 said:


> Great pictures :cheers:


Thanks so much Xrtn2 



Usman ali said:


> Thanks for the beautiful pictures. I really didn't know that Tehran is such a beautiful and modern city!


Thanks so much Usman ali 



seomeng said:


> great pics !! :>


Thanks so much 



Great pix Chris. Thank you


----------



## raghfarm007




----------



## Rekarte

^^
ok...I hope go there someday  :cheers:


----------



## Waleed-fahad

beautiful city . I wish to visit it

Greetings from Saudi Arabia.


----------



## christos-greece

. Location: #Tehran, #Iran Photo by: @mitrasamavaki Thanks for sharing it with us ------------------------------ . #IRANTOURIST #تهران #ایران عکس از @mitrasamavaki با سپاس از اشتراک آن با ما ----------------------------- شما هم میتونید برای اشتراک عکس ها by Lordanasios, on Flickr

General Street View Tehran Iran by Armin Hage, on Flickr

Milad Tower, Tehran by Alline Louise, on Flickr

646 - Tehran by Shervin Ashrafi, on Flickr

Gateway Into Iran (III) by Mohammad Rafiee, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Chris for the great pix 



Waleed-fahad said:


> beautiful city . I wish to visit it
> 
> Greetings from Saudi Arabia.


Thanks so much Waleed. Yes, I hope you can visit Tehran soon 



Rekarte said:


> ^^
> ok...I hope go there someday  :cheers:


Yes for sure 





































There are so many concerts in Tehran each day and they are very fun to go to


----------



## alitezar

Cinema


----------



## alitezar

Another day in the old Tehran exhibit- depicting life in Tehran back in old days


----------



## alitezar

Metro

By Kamyar














































Various activities at Metro stations


----------



## alitezar

A shoe repair person's shoe shaped car in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

by Kamyar




























Grocery store

By Quentin



















Bazzar area




























Various events around the city


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Railway Station





































by jhodgo










BY Mostafa

old alley ways and gardens in north of Tehran










by wallpaper.com










by Al










Events at Milad Tower




























Persian arts


----------



## alitezar

Beautiful Laser show on Azadi (Freedom) Tower


----------



## alitezar

The amazing and super fun Darband area in the heart of Tehran leading to various mountain hiking trails.


----------



## AmirX

Amazing updates. Thanks a lot.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates, alitezar :cheers:

Couple more:
Evening view by Márton Gál, on Flickr

Milad Tower, Tehran by Alline Louise, on Flickr

Tehran Night by vipibox, on Flickr

Milad Tower by Behnaz Talebi, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Chris for the great pix 



AmirX said:


> Amazing updates. Thanks a lot.


Merci Amir


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Ardeshir










bloomberg


----------



## AmirX

Wow I love the last pic, so cool and very near. I can see my apartment, so exciting.


----------



## alitezar

^^ I know, that's very cool


----------



## tirdad

really beautiful photos, Thank you Ali:cheers:


----------



## Persian_Gulf

Watch in full HD if you can


----------



## alitezar

by Simon



















by Hassan










By Antonio

Aerial of Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Negarestan Garden (Baghe Negarestan in Persian) - A restored garden in central Tehran area


----------



## alitezar

Mellat Park


----------



## alitezar

Metro




































































































by Dan


----------



## alitezar

by Donny lilova


----------



## alitezar

by 2slo7









































































Saad Abad Palace Grounds


----------



## alitezar

Amazing handcrafts and Iranian souvenirs




























by Farahnaz










by Momoj










By Augusto


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Tochak Ski resort opened for the season around 2 weeks ago























































by Fiq quince










by vipibox


----------



## alitezar

Tehran becomes magical at night, with pretty much all important buddings, monuments, main streets, highways and various parts of the city all lit up.


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

A beautifully decorated street in central Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

alitezar dast marizad! lovely photos as always


----------



## blackfire1624

Incredible, I never imagined Iran like that


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



SoroushPersepolisi said:


> alitezar dast marizad! lovely photos as always


Merci Soroush


----------



## Persian_Gulf

*Must watch! In HD if you could.*


----------



## AmirX

Great pix. Love the night shots.


----------



## weirdo

What a beautiful, vibrant, and modern city! I love Persian cuisine too.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much Weirdo 



Persian_Gulf said:


> *Must watch! In HD if you could.*


Great video. Thanks 



AmirX said:


> Great pix. Love the night shots.


Thanks Amir


----------



## xanpo_pegna

Excelentes fotos de Teherán, se ve genial, muy buenas


----------



## hey dude

. by Debraj Ghosh, on Flickr


Teheran by Ali, on Flickr


La Première Neige by Ali Rankouhi, on Flickr


. by Debraj Ghosh, on Flickr

Darband








http://orujtravel.com/en/irantour/jewels-of-persia-1/


T E H R A N | Landing by Bill Wilt, on Flickr


----------



## noonghandi

beautiful as always. Thank you for keeping this thread up.


----------



## Eyjafjallajokull

I love this Thread. Persian is SO BEAUTIFULLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!! ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much 



xanpo_pegna said:


> Excelentes fotos de Teherán, se ve genial, muy buenas



Thanks so much xanpo 



noonghandi said:


> beautiful as always. Thank you for keeping this thread up.


Thanks so much noonghandi 


Thank you Hey dude for the pix 







Tehran got its first snow of the season last week. Tehran becomes like a magical winter wonderland in snow and very picturesque. Its amazing to just walk around the city, its parks and admire the amazing magical views


----------



## alitezar

by Franco










by Antonio


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Another Tedx event in Tehran last week

All pics by Tedx Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

By Hamed


----------



## tirdad

:cheers: amazing


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Tirdad


----------



## SpiderBHZ

One could mistaken it for Santiago!! They look very much alike!


----------



## AmirX

Awesome pictures and update Ali.


----------



## alitezar

^Merci Amir 



SpiderBHZ said:


> One could mistaken it for Santiago!! They look very much alike!


Yes, Spiderbhz, I've been to Santiago before and the cities look very similar in the middle of mountains


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, amazing and very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco

Man, I'd love to visit Iran so badly. If only visa regime wasn't such a pain!


----------



## alitezar

By Akbar


----------



## alitezar

Naser Khosro Street- an old street in central Tehran


----------



## alitezar

By Pourya










Street Theaters performance outside of Tehran's City Theater


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Fajr Film Festival is the most popular festival in the city and it started last week and is still going on

These are the pix of Iranian celebrities attending various events in the festival


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

All cinemas in Tehran have huge line ups these days as people go to wtach the festival movies

This is the Kouroush Shopping Mall Cinemas


----------



## alitezar

Azadi Cinemas in Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar

This is Masoudiyeh building- an old house from 100 years ago from the Qajar Dynasty in Central area














































Some more shots of Central area


----------



## alitezar

Tehran has multiple churches - the one in the backgound is the biggest church in central area and is called St. Sarkis










by Akbar










by Alireza


----------



## alitezar

Tabiat Bridge


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista

alitezar said:


> There is so much more to do in the city and Tehran is a very fun and cool city but not many people know about it, that's why I keep updating this thread to show the places people hang out in the city.
> 
> I hope you visit one day


I will certainly visit it and hope it will be soon. For a reason that I can explain Tehran is one of the cities that I most want to visit, this thread contributes a lot to this unexplainable desire :lol: I just want to learn some persian before going, I would love to interact with people. Thanks for keeping this amazing thread updated.


----------



## AmirX

Excellent update Ali. I recognize a lot of those celebrities. Brings back many memories from the films I watched.


----------



## mariocesare

Thank you for your thread, I'm falling in love with your country 

The thread is amazing and very complete, I would add some links in page 1 to send directly to different sections, but runs anyway good 

I'm going to visit iran soon by group travel, but i dreamto visit you also by myself, to feel the real life


----------



## alitezar

Forasteiro_paulista said:


> I will certainly visit it and hope it will be soon. For a reason that I can explain Tehran is one of the cities that I most want to visit, this thread contributes a lot to this unexplainable desire :lol: I just want to learn some persian before going, I would love to interact with people. Thanks for keeping this amazing thread updated.


Thanks very much. That would be great 



AmirX said:


> Excellent update Ali. I recognize a lot of those celebrities. Brings back many memories from the films I watched.


Very cool Amir 



mariocesare said:


> Thank you for your thread, I'm falling in love with your country
> 
> The thread is amazing and very complete, I would add some links in page 1 to send directly to different sections, but runs anyway good
> 
> I'm going to visit iran soon by group travel, but i dreamto visit you also by myself, to feel the real life


Thanks so much Mario for visiting the Tehran thread. I'm very glad that you are visiting Iran and hope that you will have a great and wonderful time there.

But tours usually only spend 1 or 2 days in Tehran and they take people only to the Bazar and some museums in Central Tehran but Tehran is so much more than that and has so many other cool places to see especially in the northern half of the city. You can use this thread to see which places you like to see and let me know if you have any questions


----------



## AmirX

alitezar said:


> by Alireza


In axe jaleb oftadeh. Nemidunam koja hastesh, hatman markaze shahreh. If they use more adds, they can maybe makle an area with all billboards kind of like Times square.


----------



## noonghandi

Everything looks beautiful


----------



## jonathanNCJ

some of the best middle eastern cities. Hope to visit some day


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much JonathanNCJ 



AmirX said:


> In axe jaleb oftadeh. Nemidunam koja hastesh, hatman markaze shahreh. If they use more adds, they can maybe makle an area with all billboards kind of like Times square.


Yes, if they do that it'd be so exciting 



noonghandi said:


> Everything looks beautiful


Thank you


----------



## alitezar

There are many roof top gardens on the roof of Tehran apartments, mostly in the north of the city.


----------



## alitezar

Tehran has so many major expos hosted in it each year. This one is for wooden Materials 























































Cycling event in Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran has so many unique and interesting museums- This one is the furniture museum


----------



## alitezar

Snow last week


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Film Festival Ticket Sales


----------



## alitezar

Kooshk House - An old restored Persian mansion from around 120 years ago























































Solar energy










Tabiat Bridge


----------



## alitezar

This week there is the Annual Fajr Music Festival going on in Tehran, which is the most popular music festival in Tehran with so many shows all around the city in various concert venues


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Symphony Orchestra Performance in Vahdat Concert Hall


----------



## iranii

https://www.facebook.com/IrphIran/p...705384866069/1731018170468123/?type=3&theater


----------



## AmirX

Excellent pix. I really liked the Kooshk house.


----------



## Rekarte

Incredible city! high culture resist in Iran!


----------



## alitezar

AmirX said:


> Excellent pix. I really liked the Kooshk house.


Yes, I really like it too 



Rekarte said:


> Incredible city! high culture resist in Iran!


Thanks so much Rekarte. Great to hear from you


----------



## asterixobelix

Wow! Keep those beautiful pictures coming. Love them. :banana:


----------



## iranii

Tehran










http://www.tpaa.ir/?p=24724


----------



## dinkie

Iranians should send out more of these good images to show the world what a civilized and beautiful country it is. There is way too much ignorance out there.


----------



## Ultimatum01

This is just incredible, i have a lot of iranian friends and they told me Tehran was cool...and they were right. Hopefully next year i can go and visit! really nice pics congrats!


----------



## alitezar

asterixobelix said:


> Wow! Keep those beautiful pictures coming. Love them. :banana:



Thanks so much Asterix. I'm glad you liked the pictures 



dinkie said:


> Iranians should send out more of these good images to show the world what a civilized and beautiful country it is. There is way too much ignorance out there.


Thanks very much Dinkie. I hope this thread helps in that matter for sure 



Ultimatum01 said:


> This is just incredible, i have a lot of iranian friends and they told me Tehran was cool...and they were right. Hopefully next year i can go and visit! really nice pics congrats!


Thanks very much Ultimatum. Yes, Tehran has so many cool places to see and hang out at and a person needs at least a good 7-10 days to see everything as it is a huge city with so much to do. Also each neighborhood has its own city centre and there is so much to see and do. I hope you get to visit and enjoy it


----------



## Aerithia

Alitezar delivers once again with fresh updates :banana:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Merci Aerithia 

Posted by Iranii

Tehran's beautiful Abo Atash Park with the flower clock and the Tabiat bridge on the top right corner




























Tehran is amazing at night with almost all its attractions and sights all lit up, The pink one is Tabiat bridge and the blue dome at the bottom is Tehran's Planetarium





























http://zibasazi.ir/fa/photoreport/item/7752-ساعت-گل-از-نمایی-متفاوت.html


----------



## alitezar

Tochal mountain hiking trails



















Abo Atash Park




























The planetraium



















The sledge at Tochal mountains- more than 1200 meters of sledge rails to ride through


----------



## alitezar

By Francis

Inside Golestan Palace










Niavaran Palace










By Alireza

Tehran's Furniture only shopping centre in Yaft Abad, a huge area in central Tehran that sells furniture and this is the mall with furniture shops only










BY Louis


----------



## alitezar

Traditional Persian concerts


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Here and there events and shows around the city









































































Aladdin Shopping Centre- One of Tehran's Cell Phone only shopping malls

by Alireza










Another cell phone only related shopping mall in Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Tochal Mountains TeleCabin



















Tehran under the clouds and smog










Metro


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Dizin Ski Resort
































































A clothing exhibit


----------



## alitezar

by Arts at LSE










by AV










By Mohsen

Street musicians- Playing violin style on a wood










by Amir










Persian New Year is the first day of Spring which falls on March 20th and stores are already selling the spreads for New Year, such as flowers, Gold fishes to be placed on the spread with various other things


----------



## alitezar

A bookstore in Central area




























by Akbar



















All pix below are from Tehranphoto Instagram Page














































Baharestan Square in Central Tehran with Iran's Parliament to the bottom of the pic










Elahiyeh and Fereshteh areas - Some of the rich areas



















Tajrish square with Imamzadeh Saleh Shrine at the bottom right of the pic










Masudiyeh Building



















Tehran's Parkway junction


----------



## AmirX

Great updates as always.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you Amir


----------



## iranii

Milad Tower









































































http://www.tpaa.ir/?p=48988


----------



## alitezar

^^Great pix. Thanks Irani


----------



## sebvill

Tehran looks so appealing, it has climb notoriously in my priority list. How difficult is it to travel to Iran?


----------



## alitezar

sebvill said:


> Tehran looks so appealing, it has climb notoriously in my priority list. How difficult is it to travel to Iran?


Thanks so much Sebvill. Iran offers visa on arrival in Tehran airport to many countries. Below is the link with the list of countries visa requirements:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_policy_of_Iran

Tehran is a very cool city with so much to see and do but unfortunately tour companies only dedicate 1 or 2 days in Tehran and take people to the Grand bazaar and some palaces while Tehran is so much more than that and you can see so many of its cool places in this thread. If you decide to go you can look through this thread for places you like to see or let me know and I'll let you know about some of the cool places


----------



## sebvill

^^ thanks! I never hire tour packages, only maybe for a day to see touristic places but the rest I like to do it by my own.

Thanks for the link. I see that as Peruvian or Swedish I have Visa on Arrival.


----------



## alitezar

Tehran is a very artistic type of town with very cool artworks, murals and random cool objects that are spread out all across the city that surprise you and can make your day nicer indeed 

Tomorrow is the first day of Spring and the Persian New Year and there are so many nice and cool artworks being installed across the city and below are some of them

All pix by Zibasazi


----------



## iranii

More Tehran



























































































http://www.tpaa.ir/?p=52513


----------



## human1008

Some of the greatest pictures I have seen so far. They definitely show Tehran in a way we have not seen it before.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much Human 

Thanks very much Irani for the pix 


Lots of Iranian travel in Iran or abroad to see family and friends during the Persian New Year holidays and airports in Iran see lots of nice reunion of families/friends 









































































































































Tehran during the Persian New Year holidays last week

By Hamed


----------



## alitezar

Around Tehran's Bazar

by Behzad


----------



## alitezar

Tulip flowers have bloomed all over Tehran parks


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Shopping for gifts for the Persian New Year before it starts around 2 weeks ago in Central area


----------



## alitezar

The city observing the earth hour in March by turning off the lights at night on some of the monuments










Azadi Monument





































Tabiat Bridge


----------



## alitezar

Events here and there


----------



## alitezar

Very long rush hour traffics in the city























































During the holidays the city gets a break when most people travel to other cities in Iran




























Tehran's Birds Garden


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Festivals at the base of Milad Tower


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar




----------



## christos-greece

Tehran - Milad Tower Yard by daniyal62, on Flickr

Tehran / تهران (Iran) - View from TV tower by Danielzolli, on Flickr

Tehran from my home. by Reza Mehr, on Flickr

Cloudy Tehran by Mohammad Reza Boozary, on Flickr


----------



## philipdj

nice tehran.
i just wondering, did anything chaning after international sanction revoked..?


----------



## Sina.Z

philipdj said:


> nice tehran.
> i just wondering, did anything chaning after international sanction revoked..?


Yes and no,there has been minor changes but it will take time if not years until these changes become visible to the people and for the people to benefit from the nuclear deal. So far it has had very little, if not no effect on the lives of ordinary citizens in Iran.


----------



## noonghandi

I am a little late this year, but happy new year everyone


----------



## iranii

Keshavarz Boulevard 































































































































http://www.tpaa.ir/?p=53118


----------



## sebvill

A lot of great urbanism and beautiful art in the streets of Tehran!

PS. Sorry, but I cant stop having an Istambul feeling every time I see pictures of gorgeous Tehran.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks so much Sebvill, truly appreciate it. I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures 



noonghandi said:


> I am a little late this year, but happy new year everyone


Thanks very much Noonghandi. Happy New Year to you too and best wishes 


- Thanks Irani and Chris for the nice pix


----------



## alitezar

In spring time tulip flowers sprout all over Tehran parks and make the parks so beautiful




























More art works around the city


----------



## alitezar

by Alireza


----------



## alitezar

Tabiat Bridge in the Abo Atash Park


----------



## alitezar

View from the brdige

By Sajad










Beautiful vilages in the heart of Tehran mountains

By Christ


----------



## alitezar

By Sajad



















by Alireza














































By Vhid










by Zibasazi Tehran

Festival in Mashq Square in Central Tehran in front of Iran's Ministry of Foreign Affairs Building



















Neon Light artworks in front of Tehran's City Theater


----------



## alitezar

By Zaba Sazi tehran


----------



## alitezar

The beautiful Malek house- a restored Traditional Persian mansion


----------



## alitezar

Baghe Irani (Iranian's Garden)





































Jamshidiyeh Park





































by Tedx


----------



## alitezar

Baghe Honare Irani (Iranian's Art Garden), which is like the miniature land of Iran with the mini models of some of Iran's famous historic monuments all around the park. It islocated in the Elahiyeh area.

This is the main building and coffee shop


----------



## alitezar

Masoudiyeh House another restored Persian Mansion


----------



## alitezar

St. Sarkis Armenian church in Central Tehran- Tehran has multiple churches but this one is the biggest

By Sue


----------



## alitezar




----------



## AmirX

Awesome pictures Ali. The restored mansions are so beautiful.


----------



## Usman ali

Such a colourful city


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much Usman 



AmirX said:


> Awesome pictures Ali. The restored mansions are so beautiful.


Thanks Amir. Yes, they are very nice


----------



## iranii

New pedestrian bridge in Abo Atash Park near the famous Tabiat Bridge













































































































http://www.tpaa.ir/?p=54610


----------



## iranii

The 82nd Tehran Derby. Asia's biggest footballing rivalry and also among the world's biggest. Attendance was 100,000 and Persepolis won this historic match 4-2 to propel them to the top of the table. One of the best derbies ever.











































































































































































































































http://www.tpaa.ir/?p=54344
http://www.tpaa.ir/?p=54474


----------



## Rekarte

Good job, Alitezar!


----------



## colsec

Sorry for the off topic but I need just a brief answer for this question,How popular are turkish soapoperas in Iran?


----------



## philipdj

ramadhan kareem to all muslim in tehran.
does any different situation during ramadhan than another month..? such celebration, gath toward evening before "break fasting"..?

thanks


----------



## Puyrredon

bella ciudad en un bello pais


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much Puyrredon 



AmirX said:


> Excellent pics Ali.Thank you.


Merci Amir 



FabriFlorence said:


> Great photos! I really don't understand why someone says that Teheran is ugly. In my opinion it's a very beautiful and interesting city!


Thanks very much Fabri 



Bardia Saeedi said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> 
> PS: congratz on 600 pages!


Merci Bardia 



A-TOWN BOY said:


> are there any plans of planting trees in the mountains behind tehran?


Hi A Town boy, As Bardia said the mountains facing Tehran are all naturally dry but the other side of the mountains that are facing the Caspian sea are all green and filled with jungles, which are very nice 



philipdj said:


> ramadhan kareem to all muslim in tehran.
> does any different situation during ramadhan than another month..? such celebration, gath toward evening before "break fasting"..?
> 
> thanks


Thank you Philip. During Ramadan, it's kind of hard in Tehran as the government does not allow restos to sell food openly during the day hours and all foods are take out mostly and people can't openly eat on the streets as gov. police may say something to them. So this makes Ramadan one of the least favorite months in the Iranian year calendar. But at night all restos stay open late and there are festivals in some parks at night times and some other activities.


----------



## alitezar

Tehran has many rich areas with so many nice apartment buildings all over the city, below are some of their pix

Posted by Soroush and Kalepache














































































http://www.bamgroup.ir/en/projects/jamshidiye














































http://www.bamgroup.ir/en/projects/farmanie


----------



## alitezar

Tehran has many shopping malls with so many more under constructions. Below are some of their pix

Posted by Irani

A shopping mall under construction in Niyavaran




























https://www.facebook.com/IrphIran/

Atlas Shopping mall under construction near the Niyavaran Park




























https://www.facebook.com/IrphIran/photos/pcb.1764590630444210/1764590383777568/?type=3&theater

Posted by Batista

Versace's first official store in Tehran that has recently opened

1.









2.









3.










A shopping mall under construction on Vali Asr Street





































Arg Shopping mall, a very well and cool designed mall located at Tajrish Square area


----------



## alitezar

A restored Persian mansion


----------



## alitezar

By Bahman










by Tjetjep

Metro




























A mosque in the grand bazar area


----------



## alitezar

Iran's National Museum
































































Istanbul's Mayor visiting the Tabiat bridge


----------



## alitezar

The beautiful Iranian Garden


----------



## alitezar

by Max



















By Alexander


----------



## alitezar

by Andrew










by Andreyst 

Shemshak ski resort area










Kourosh Shopping Mall










by Justin


----------



## alitezar

by Damon










by Ivo





































Inside Iran's National Library














































by Alireza










by Tejtjep


----------



## AmirX

Excellent pix Ali. I love the design of the new malls, especially the one on Vali Asr.


----------



## FabriFlorence

alitezar said:


> by Damon


These pictures prove how also the idea that in Teheran there is nothing to do after dark is a stereotype .


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi Fabri,

Yes, actually Tehran has so many fun things to do at night such as going to many restos, cofee shops, concerts, festivals, shopping malls are open late till around 12 and most streets are lit up along with the main monuments and highway bridges all lit up.

The only thing missing is the night clubs that are banned by the government but people throw very awesome house parties all the time.

I had previously posted some pictures of night life in Tehran on page 398, the link is below 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718&page=398



AmirX said:


> Excellent pix Ali. I love the design of the new malls, especially the one on Vali Asr.


Yes Amir. I really like that one too


----------



## Cyaxares

the skyscraper on the last pic looks a bit like the old ones in new york city


----------



## iranii

Saadat Abad neighborhood













































































































http://www.tehranpicture.ir/fa/album/573/محله-سعادت-آباد


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks Iranii for the pix 



Cyaxares said:


> the skyscraper on the last pic looks a bit like the old ones in new york city


Yes, I like that skyscraper too


----------



## alitezar

Happy 12000th post :banana::banana::banana::banana:

Thank you all the visitors to this thread for all your likes, comments and visiting this thread. I hope you enjoy all the pix of Tehran and the future ones


----------



## AmirX

alitezar said:


> Happy 12000th post :banana::banana::banana::banana:
> 
> Thank you all the visitors to this thread for all your likes, comments and visiting this thread. I hope you enjoy all the pix of Tehran and the future ones


That's great Ali and thanks so much for all your hard work keeping this awesome thread alive for the past 10 years. Amazing


----------



## raghfarm007

Eaid prayers in Tehran:


----------



## Fery_Very

why Iran has not made a high-rise building like the other Arab countries? whereas Iran is one of the oil-rich countries and growing. iran does not have plans to build a high-rise building? whereas some of the capital in several Arab countries have started to build a commercial center with many high-rise building and modern architecture.


----------



## advlive

Fery_Very said:


> why Iran has not made a high-rise building like the other Arab countries? whereas Iran is one of the oil-rich countries and growing. iran does not have plans to build a high-rise building? whereas some of the capital in several Arab countries have started to build a commercial center with many high-rise building and modern architecture.


there are a lot of high rise building and modern in Iran just need see


----------



## Sikuru7.lk

Fery_Very said:


> why Iran has not made a high-rise building like the other Arab countries? whereas Iran is one of the oil-rich countries and growing. iran does not have plans to build a high-rise building? whereas some of the capital in several Arab countries have started to build a commercial center with many high-rise building and modern architecture.


I think Iran has some earhquake related issues when building supertalls

they do have a lot of high rises
http://twistedsifter.com/2011/11/top-25-cities-with-most-high-rise-buildings/


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran cityscape by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Tehran from my home. by Reza Mehr, on Flickr

Panoramic View Over The City, Shemiranat County, Tehran, Iran by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Cloudy Tehran by Mohammad Reza Boozary, on Flickr

Tehran by saint walker, on Flickr


----------



## Bardia Saeedi

Some images from my June-July 2016 trip to Tehran

*Time Museum*





































*Niavaran Complex*





































*Cinema Museum*




























*Art University*










*Eyn-ol-Doleh (Eynoldoleh/Barg House/Barg Complex/Barg Cultural House)*










*Ministry of Foreign Affairs*



















*Golestan Palace (UNESCO WORLD HERITAGE LIST)*





































*Saadabad Complex*







































*Hasanabad*










*Malek Museum (best museum in Tehran)*










*Abgineh Museum*










*View from Milad Tower*










*National Museum of Iran*



















*Negarestan Garden*


----------



## alitezar

Thank you so much Bardia for the pix 

Could you please resize your pictures and post them again as they are huge and hard to see. The last picture has a good size though. I think you need to change their upload size when you upload them to that website to get the image link.

Thank you,




AmirX said:


> That's great Ali and thanks so much for all your hard work keeping this awesome thread alive for the past 10 years. Amazing


Thank you Amir 

Qeytarieh Park's cultural centre building




























Niavaran Palace


----------



## iranii

After the passing of legendary film director Abbas Kiarostami, his face has been graffitied onto many streets of Tehran.





































http://www.tehranpicture.ir/fa/album/685/گرافیتی-های-عباس-کیارستمی


----------



## iranii

Ferdowsi Square


















































































http://www.tehranpicture.ir/fa/album/702/میدان-فردوسی


----------



## Bardia Saeedi

alitezar said:


> Thank you so much Bardia for the pix
> 
> Could you please resize your pictures and post them again as they are huge and hard to see. The last picture has a good size though. I think you need to change their upload size when you upload them to that website to get the image link.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Amir


There you go. Should be all good now!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you. Now I can see them. Very nice pix and look forward to see more of your pix 























































Abgineh museum


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tehran's City Theatre


----------



## alitezar

Inside Tehran's Planetarium


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Symphony Orchestra


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Fery_Very said:


> why Iran has not made a high-rise building like the other Arab countries? whereas Iran is one of the oil-rich countries and growing. iran does not have plans to build a high-rise building? whereas some of the capital in several Arab countries have started to build a commercial center with many high-rise building and modern architecture.


1) iran is not an arab country 


2) which arab countries are you talking about ? there are only 2-3 countries out of the many countries that have tall buildings (uae, qatar, some part of saudi arabia) , and maybe lebanon
and most of them are purely built by europeans or americans
we build most of our own buildings, and we have developed a specific urban style, similar to that in greece, turkey etc and other european and north african cities, most of iranian cities are created by streets with 4-5 floor buildings

we have a few tall buildings and many under construction (but not as tall as the ones in dubai) , and due to the lack of management, financing, corruption etc , they are less common and there is no specific plan to create a dense center like north american cities

but at the same time some small clusters have naturally formed




having a few clusters especially for a city like tehran is somewhat needed, both for the image of the city and a modern financial core

but overall, there is no major need to use oil money shiny tall glass towers until we have real large corporations and organizations that would need them, we have many big cities, and having evenly dense apartments and well organized urban quarters is better for us, and better overall in many people's opinion, some cities like esfahan dont even allow tall buildings for historic reasons

similar to why most spanish or greek or many other similar countries dont need or build too many towers


even other arab speaking countries like jordan, syria , egypt etc have similar city layouts to tehran


----------



## raghfarm007




----------



## R063R

Tehran looks really amazing. It´s actually one of my favorite cities in Asia and I would like to visit there.


----------



## AmirX

Great updates Ali. Thank you.


----------



## Cyaxares

The city looks amazing for a capital of a country that has been under international embargo for decades. 

However, we know Tehran is not representative for all of Iran. Hopefully, when the embargoes are completely lifted and money starts pouring in, the other cities/regions will see similar investment and development.


----------



## iranii

Cyaxares said:


> The city looks amazing for a capital of a country that has been under international embargo for decades.
> 
> However, we know Tehran is not representative for all of Iran. Hopefully, when the embargoes are completely lifted and money starts pouring in, the other cities/regions will see similar investment and development.


Very true. Tehran, Mashhad, Tabriz, Isfahan, Shiraz are light years more developed than smaller cities.


----------



## alitezar

Metro

By Sergil





































by Victor


----------



## alitezar

by Zagh










by Alireza



















by Tjetjep














































by Ivan


----------



## alitezar

Iran's Music Museum


----------



## alitezar

The opening of automated grocery shopping screens outside chain Tehran grocery stores


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Watching a football game in a mall food court


----------



## alitezar

Tehran is very nice at night with so many streets, highways, monuments, main buildings, bridges etc all lit up and it makes it very nice to drive around the city


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

An old restored public bath


----------



## alitezar




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos, alitezar 


Tehran Downtown by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Tehran at midnight by saint walker, on Flickr

Tehran by saint walker, on Flickr

Tehran at Night by saint walker, on Flickr

IMG_5117 by Niki Suppan, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

Again great updates from Tehran...!


----------



## LaNacha91

Beautiful city!


----------



## Aerithia

Amazing updates once again... my heart jumps every time I see there's a new update for this thread.


----------



## AmirX

Great updates Ali.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed ...alitezar's photos for examble are great, very nice :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thanks very much Chris 



firoz bharmal said:


> Again great updates from Tehran...!


Thank you Firoz 



Nacho_91 said:


> Beautiful city!


Thank you Nacho 



Aerithia said:


> Amazing updates once again... my heart jumps every time I see there's a new update for this thread.


Merci Aerithia 



AmirX said:


> Great updates Ali.


Merci Amir


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome, alitezar


----------



## iranii

Abbasabad Hills Tourist Complex
































































http://www.tehranpicture.ir/fa/album/1007/بازدید-شهردار-بلگراد-از-مجموعه-گردشگری-عباس-آباد


----------



## Bardia Saeedi

michael.m stark said:


> i just came back from iran my second trip in 2 years, i like it so much am actually planing to move to iran and looking for jobs, its a great place if you go with open mind. any advice will be welcomed



What is your occupation? What job are you going to be doing in Iran?


----------



## Bardia Saeedi

Khake Sefid said:


> some new towers for tehran all under construction.
> they will change tehrans face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are under construction


I was at the Milad Tower a couple of months ago and did not see any indications that they were constructing these towers.

Any news on them?

EDIT: only referring to the one that looks like the Baku flame towers


----------



## Bardia Saeedi

Hey just an observation. WHy isn't this thread part of the Iran local forum?


----------



## urbastar

Bardia Saeedi said:


> Hey just an observation. WHy isn't this thread part of the Iran local forum?


This thread is the most viewed thread in this international section. It allows a better coverage and people that have never seen pix from Iran could do it more easily. 

Morevoer, there is also a Tehran pictures thread in Iran local forum


----------



## Bardia Saeedi

That's true. I Just never realised this one and the other Tehran mega thread were different.

Makes sense though.


----------



## urbastar




----------



## iranii

Chitgar Park :cheers:




































































































http://www.tehranpicture.ir/fa/album/1260/بوستان-جنگلی-چیتگر


----------



## iranii

Abshar Park
































































http://www.tehranpicture.ir/fa/album/1285/پاییز-رنگ-به-رنگ-در-بوستان-کوهستانی-آبشار-تهران-


----------



## noonghandi

this is great Alitezar. you have a lot of helpers with this threads maintenance and they are all great
thank you


----------



## alitezar

^^ Yes indded 

Thanks everyone for updating the thread as I was very busy. Please update the thread when you guys can and I'll update it too whenever I get a chance 

By Magnus Bjarnason









*Flickr Magnus Bjarnason*









*Flickr Magnus Bjarnason*

by Wall Street Journal


----------



## alitezar

Posted by rekarte









*Flickr Jennika Argent*









*Flickr Jennika Argent*









*Flickr Jennika Argent*









*Flickr Jennika Argent*[/CENTER]

St. Minas Church









https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/128694136


----------



## alitezar

Jordan Area 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tjetjep/28284277195


----------



## alitezar

Tehran has so many nice and modern contemporary apartments all across the city

















http://www.luxuryestate.com/p15027281-apartment-for-sale-tehran



























































Posted by Soroush

















https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/85136297

Under construction


















































http://olgooco.com/index.php/portfolio/zafaraniyeh-garden-complex/


----------



## alitezar

http://pyramoon.ir/project/fereshteh-residential-building/










http://www.luxuryestate.com/p15466361-apartment-complex-for-sale-tehran



































again with the random modern kitchen, the fake classical decorations make you nauseous

























http://www.luxuryestate.com/p31777161-apartment-complex-for-sale-tehran

















http://www.luxuryestate.com/p14685741-apartment-for-sale-tehran









http://www.luxuryestate.com/p20590001-apartment-for-sale-tehran



























http://www.luxuryestate.com/p15986721-apartment-complex-for-sale-tehran



























































http://dbg-co.com/fa/references/دیپلمات-الهیه


----------



## Aerithia

^^ :drool:


----------



## iranii

Horrible pollution has engulfed Tehran once again, the government is addressing the issue but it needs to be done faster. All factories surrounding the city must be closed, and cars/motorbikes must be air quality standards.













































































































http://www.tehranpicture.ir/fa/album/1336/آلودگی-هوای-پایتخت


----------



## Eskisehir

Does the problem of smog become worse in the colder seasons because of heating, and is there a difference in air quality according to the weather and seasons in Tehran?


----------



## iranii

Eskisehir said:


> Does the problem of smog become worse in the colder seasons because of heating, and is there a difference in air quality according to the weather and seasons in Tehran?


The air quality isn't great in the summer but it isn't unhealthy like now. In the winter cold air traps all the pollution and we get a thick smog. Late fall/winter is usually when this happens.

It also doesn't help that mountains surround Tehran on 3 sides.


----------



## Eskisehir

I used to live in Ankara, which used to have very bad air pollution at least until the 1990s - and this in a city with little industry and virtually no heavy industry, because the vast majority of emissions were and are due to domestic heating (then exclusively with coal) and car exhausts. The pollution was so bad that even fresh falling snow was light gray! Things have improved considerably since then with the introduction of natural gas from the late 1980s onwards and with more modern less polluting vehicles on the streets, though the use of coal is still widespread in poor areas. 

Ankara is also situated in a high valley (roughly 900 meters above sea level) surrounded by mountains on three sides (though they are much lower than in Tehran, with an elevation of 1200-1500 meters) which does trap the smog. Smog levels are less bad in summer. But these mountains are low enough for the winds to disperse the air pollution, though Ankara has no fresh mountain air by a long shot.


----------



## raghfarm007

First snow of the year:


----------



## Bahromovies

If you get rid of prejudices, it is very nice and civilized city. Like the rest of the country. Besides, there is the most beautiful women in the world.


----------



## Bardia Saeedi

Bahromovies said:


> If you get rid of prejudices, it is very nice and civilized city. Like the rest of the country. Besides, there is the most beautiful women in the world.




What prejudice?


----------



## iranii

112648_Fatemeh Allahyarnezhad by TEDxTehran, on Flickr

. چهارراه ولیعصر | Valie'asr crossing . #valieasr #valieasrst #valiasr #ولیعصر #چهارراه_ولیعصر #eyeontehran #meetmeiran #tehran by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. تئاتر تهران، خیابان لاله*زار Tehran theatre, LalehZar St . #tehrantheatre #tehran #lalehzar #eyeontehran #meetmeiran #خیابان_لاله_زار #لاله_زار #تئاترتهران by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

Eram Railbus at Tehran by durandi1, on Flickr

. کاخ گلستان | Golestan Palace . #palace #golestan #golestanpalace #tehran #eyeontehran #meetmeiran #کاخ #کاخ_گلستان by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. خیابان موسوی، پاسداران Mousavi Street, Pasdaran . #eyeontehran #meetmeiran #THR #pasdaran #پاسداران by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. Parsian Azadi Hotel سلام دوستای عزیزم، ممنون میشم اگه به پیج @ParsianAzadiHotel برید و این عکسم از هتل رو لایک کنید. ممنونم. علیرضا  by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. ایستگاه مترو حسین*آباد Hossein Abad Metro Station . #metro #tehranmetro #tehran #subway #underground #مترو #تهران #طهرون #eyeontehran #meetmeiran by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. #شعرشبانه شماره ۲۲۹ #وحشی_بافقی » گزیده اشعار » #غزلیات آه ، تاکی ز سفر باز نیایی ، بازآ اشتیاق تو مرا سوخت کجایی، بازآ شده نزدیک که هجران تو، مارا بکشد گرهمان بر سرخونریزی مایی ، بازآ کرده*ای عهد که بازآیی و ما را بکشی وقت آنست که لطفی بنمایی، بازآ رفت by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. پارک پرواز | Parvaz Park . #parvazpark #park #parkparvaz #پارک #پارک_پرواز #tehran #eyeontehran #meetmeiran by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. ولنجک | Velenjak . #velenjak #eyeontehran #meetmeiran #tehran #ولنجک by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. پارک جمشیدیه | Jamshidieh Park . #jamshidieh #jamshidiehpark #جمشیدیه #پارک_جمشیدیه #tehran #meetmeiran #eyeontehran by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. فرحزاد بارانی Rainy day in Farahzad . #farahzad #فرحزاد #rain #rainy #eyeontehran #meetmeiran by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. Beheshti Metro Station متروی همیشه شلوغ خط ۳ همیشه شلوغ*تر . #metro #tehranmetro #beheshtimetrostation #مترو #متروتهران #مترو_تهران #subway #underground #meetmeiran #eyeontehran #tehran by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. پارک جمشیدیه | Jamshidieh Park . #jamshidieh #jamshidiehpark #جمشیدیه #پارک_جمشیدیه #meetmeiran #eyeontehran #foggyday #foggy #fog #مه by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. میدان آزادی| Azadi Square . #azadi #azadisq #azadisquare #azaditower #میدان_آزادی #آزادی #tehran #meetmeiran #eyeontehran by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr


----------



## iranii

3 million people attended the funeral of Ayatollah Akbar Hashemi Rafsanjani.



























































































http://www.tehranpicture.ir/fa/albu...ه-هاشمی-رفسنجانی-رییس-مجمع-تشخیص-مصلحت-نظام-4


----------



## iranii

. #موبایلگرافی | #MobileGraphy . مرکز خرید رز میرداماد | Rose Mirdamad Shopping Center . #mirdamad #tehran #eyeontehran #meetmeiran by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. Chia Cafe برنامه امروز، عکاسی برای مطالب #کافه_گردی سایت*مون #کجارو @MyKojaro #cafe #کافه #طهرون #تهرانگرد #تهران #tehran #eyeontehran #meetmeiran by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. کوه*های البرز | Alborz Mountains . ... و امروز پایان یک دوران بود و آغاز سفری جدید ... . ... and today marks the end of an era and beginning of the new journey ... . #alborz #alborzmountains #damavand #eyeontehran #meetmeiran #tehran by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr


----------



## iranii

Saei Park





































http://www.tehranpicture.ir/MediaServer/A7YshTB42nrzMYruep6yi1/42246_0_2017_1_1000_668_0_jpg/%D9%BE%D8%A7%D8%B1%DA%A9-
%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%B9%DB%8C-16.jpg









































































http://www.tehranpicture.ir/fa/album/1622/بوستان-ساعی


----------



## iranii

IMG_20160130_113353 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

IMG_20160130_121539 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

IMG_20160130_133401 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

IMG_20160130_152800 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

IMG_20160130_152810 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

IMG_20160130_160010 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

IMG_20160130_160205 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr

IMG_20160130_170217 by Max Wereldburger, on Flickr


----------



## iranii

Tehran in memory of the fallen firefighters in the Plasco disaster














































http://www.tehranpicture.ir/fa/album/1684/همدردی-مردم-با-آتش-نشانان
http://zibasazi.ir/fa/photoreport/i...-فرهنگی-به-پاس-رشادت-های-قهرمانانه-آتش-نشانان


----------



## iranii

Streets near the Plasco disaster














































http://www.isna.ir/photo/95110201364/مسیر-های-منتهی-به-پلاسکو


----------



## ernest1




----------



## raghfarm007




----------



## noonghandi

Plasco is a great tragedy


----------



## iranii

Untitled by Hans van Reenen, on Flickr

. LalehZar St | خیابان لاله*زار . #لاله_زار #خیابان_لاله_زار #lalehzar #lalezar #Tehran #iran #MeetMeIran #EyeOnTehran by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

nature bridge in Tehran by tarlannafisi, on Flickr

HOLLY SARKIS Church-Tehran by tarlannafisi, on Flickr

pardis cinema-Tehran by tarlannafisi, on Flickr

Ferdos garden in spring-Tehran by tarlannafisi, on Flickr

ferdos garden in winter-Tehran by tarlannafisi, on Flickr

#grandbazaar#tehran#iran#travelpic by Daehyun Kong, on Flickr

#grandbazaar#tehran#iran#travelpic by Daehyun Kong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran by _EdG_, on Flickr

Tehran cityscape by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Tehran , View From Milad Tower by daniyal62, on Flickr

Panoramic View Over The City, Shemiranat County, Tehran, Iran by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## iranii

Rainy Tehran






















































































































http://www.isna.ir/photo/95110805366/هوای-امروز-تهران


----------



## alitezar

Thanks Irani for the updates. I'll hope to upload some new pix soon. Thanks


----------



## iranii

Break of dawn, Tehran, Iran by Ramin Rahimzada, on Flickr

. My beautiful city ... . #Tehran #EyeOnTehran #MeetMeIran #تهران #ایران #طهرون #طهران #IranisSafe #iranian #milad #miladtower #landscape #wondefulplaces #beautifuldestinations by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

. Karzin Cafe, Niavaran Palace . #EyeOnTehran #MeetMeIran #Tehran #karzincafe #cafe #coffee #کافه #کاخ #کاخ_نیاوران #niavaranpalace #niavaran by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr

Tehran,Iran by farrokh asadi, on Flickr

Tehran, Golestan Palace by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr

Tehran by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr

Tehran by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr

Tehran, Golestan Palace by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr

Tehran by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr

Tehran by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr

Tehran by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr

Tehran by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar

I finally got some time to post new pix.


----------



## alitezar

Next page as this page is loaded with pix ---->


----------



## alitezar

Fenruary is a very important month in Tehran as we have the biggest Iranian Film festival, Theatre festival and music festival all in month of February.

Pix below are from the 35th Annual Fajr Film Festival in Tehran and some pix of Iranian celebrities


----------



## alitezar

Some pix of Tehran during the past 2 months

Tehran's International Book Fair - One of the most popular events in Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Tehran's Plants and Flowers Exhibit


----------



## alitezar

Traditional Dance show in Tehran's Artists House


----------



## alitezar

Baharestan Squqre










Enghelab Square


----------



## alitezar

Around the city


----------



## alitezar

Iranian Garden


----------



## alitezar




----------



## alitezar

Tabiat Bridge





































Tajrish Bazaar


----------



## alitezar

Vali Asr Square Underpass


----------



## alitezar

Zip Lining at the base of Milad Tower














































A suspension bridge next to it










Paint ball field


----------



## alitezar

Around the city










Vali Asr Ave.



















by CamelKW


----------



## alitezar

Youth events around the city

By Creative Mornings Tehran
































































by Kuno










By Organ Vida


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos alitezar :cheers:

Couple updates:
Evening dinner by Evgeniy Isaev, on Flickr

Night walks by Evgeniy Isaev, on Flickr

Tourist locomotive by Evgeniy Isaev, on Flickr

Tehran main station by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

. Good Night 🔥. شب بخیر! آرزوتون برای سال ۹۶ چیه؟ البته همه ما آرزوی صلح و سلامتی برای اعضای خانواده و دوستان رو داریم. ولی یه آرزو یا هدف که فکر می*کنید با تلاش بهش می*رسید رو بنویسید اگه دوست دارید 🌹 . #Tehran #EyeOnTehran #MeetMeIran #THR #Ir by Alireza Keikha, on Flickr


----------



## iranii

Golestan Palace in central Tehran

Golestan Palace, Tehran, Iran محوطه کاخ گلستان by Parisa Yazdanjoo, on Flickr

Golestan Palace, Tehran, Iran محوطه کاخ گلستان by Parisa Yazdanjoo, on Flickr

Golestan Palace, Tehran, Iran محوطه کاخ گلستان by Parisa Yazdanjoo, on Flickr

Golestan Palace, Tehran, Iran محوطه کاخ گلستان by Parisa Yazdanjoo, on Flickr

Picture of skyline

MiLaD Tower . &#55357;&#56567; Canon 750D ISO: 200 FL:55mm F: 5.6 Shutter: 1/1600 sec . . #photography #akas_khoone_architecture #tehran #photo #lenzak #instagram #instapic #ir_pic @instagram #akas_khoone #aksiine #ir_photographer #pasndha #photographyislife #p by Third EyE, on Flickr


----------



## iranii

Iranians once again picked moderation and reform instead of extremism and fundamentalism. Here are some pictures from celebrations last night in Tehran after Hassan Rouhani's landslide victory in the presidential elections.








































































































































http://www.isna.ir/photo/96023019764/شادی-مردم-پس-از-انتخابات-۲۹-اردیبهشت-تهران#64


----------



## El_Greco

Probably the most amazing and fascinating country in the Middle East. Looks surprisingly modern too. Man I wish Iran and the West could be on friendlier terms. I want to visit it.


----------



## SERVUSBR

^^Nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iranii

Thanks for your kind words


----------



## ah59396

El_Greco said:


> Probably the most amazing and fascinating country in the Middle East. Looks surprisingly modern too. Man I wish Iran and the West could be on friendlier terms. I want to visit it.


Looking at these photos makes me sad. Even with all the embargos in place, it's incredible to see the resilience and progressive nature of Iran and is clearly a testament to its wonderful people. It makes me wonder what great collaboration we are missing out on if, like you said, the west and Iran were on better terms.

It will take strong and capable leadership on both sides, but I hope one day it can happen. I too, would love to visit Iran.


----------



## Idehshot

*تهران- باغ فردوس*










ایده شات


----------



## Idehshot




----------



## Idehshot

*tehran*


----------



## Idehshot

*tehran*









ایده شات


----------



## Mirza.Kashaf

The election celebration pictures really made me smile. Congratulations and respect from Pakistan, guys!


----------



## alitezar

^^ Thank you 



El_Greco said:


> Probably the most amazing and fascinating country in the Middle East. Looks surprisingly modern too. Man I wish Iran and the West could be on friendlier terms. I want to visit it.


Thanks El Greco 



SERVUSBR said:


> ^^Nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you 



ah59396 said:


> Looking at these photos makes me sad. Even with all the embargos in place, it's incredible to see the resilience and progressive nature of Iran and is clearly a testament to its wonderful people. It makes me wonder what great collaboration we are missing out on if, like you said, the west and Iran were on better terms.
> 
> It will take strong and capable leadership on both sides, but I hope one day it can happen. I too, would love to visit Iran.


Thanks, totally agree 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos alitezar :cheers:


Thanks Chris


----------



## alitezar

Tehran has many rich areas and neighborhoods. This one is the Elahiyeh neighbourhood














































By Tehran times










By Discover out Loud


----------



## alitezar

Tehran has so many cool and modern restos and coffee shops. Below are pix from some of them.

Posted by Soroush

Cafe Espriss


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Sororush

Giovanni Italian restaurant 
Zaferaniyeh
Tehran


----------



## alitezar

Shandiz Galleria Rooftop Resto

























https://foursquare.com/v/shandiz-galleria/591715c20e5da851e7255a52



















https://www.google.com/maps/contrib...03-h100-p-k-no/!7i3840!8i2160!4m3!8m2!3m1!1e1


some old photos from construction









































here is the page 
https://www.instagram.com/shandiz.galleria/


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Soorush

Tamasha restaurant











Baba Ghodrat Restaurant, nearly 200 years old














































http://www.babaghodrat.com/en/gallery/resturant/index.html


----------



## alitezar

Divan Restaurant
































































https://instagram.fyyz1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t51.2885-15
/e35/14705138_361155474227283_184493026029076480_n.jpg


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Sororush

Divan


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Sororush


----------



## AmirX

Great updates Ali. Loved the restaurants. Thanks.


----------



## noonghandi

cool restaurants


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran downtown view from Tabiat bridge by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Bameh Tehran by Amin Shahnazari, on Flickr

sincerity by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr

Tehran skyline by cydnero, on Flickr


----------



## iranii

Historical sites of Rey city, 15km south of central Tehran.













































































































http://www.tehranpicture.ir/fa/album/2482/آثار-تاریخی-شهرری


----------



## iranii

Rich Kids of Tehran : کی میدونه محل این عکس کجاست؟ . تهران . ‏Follow us... by Rich Kids, on Flickr

Rich Kids of Tehran : . . ▪▪▪Mercedes-Benz▪▪▪ . ‎وقتى به زيبايى چر... by Rich Kids, on Flickr

Tales of Iran • 2017 Going back home, another day is done. #storyofthestreet from #tehran in #iran tales from the life #stage #streetphotography #life_is_street #streetphoto_iran #challengerstreets #thestreetphotographyhub #35mmstreetphotography #spicolle by mattia gobbi, on Flickr

Night of Tehran by Ahmadali Shafiee, on Flickr


----------



## urbastar

Alitezar, you should do some advertisment for this new SSC thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2026342&page=2


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Bastia










Scroll >>>>










By Heydar Abdollahzadeh

shopping centre under construction

1.









2.









3.


----------



## alitezar

Super Dry store grand opening in Tehran

1.









2.









Tehran is home to endless number of great restaurants and cafes and Barola is one of the newly opened ones:

Barola Zafariyaneh

Source: http://2.fidilio.com/storage/wall/83c3420c-d876-442d-9b8f-893ddea3b941.jpg

1.









2.









3.


----------



## alitezar

Ava shopping mall – almost completed


















































































Posted by Bastia

French-Iranian business woman Alice LeBlanc Shafi and her husband have started a traditional French patisserie called 'Paris 1900' in Tehran:






1.









2.









3.









https://munchies.vice.com/fr/article/a3zmke/un-macaron-chez-les-perses
https://www.instagram.com/patisserieparis1900/


----------



## alitezar

Super cool café that has recently opened

Source: https://www.dezeen.com/2015/11/07/m...hocolate-urban-cafe-public-space-tehran-iran/

The cafe features a removable glass frontage that allows the interior to extend onto the adjacent pavement. These glass partitions are fixed to a track in the ceiling so they can be entirely removed to one side or set back to form a screen that exposes part of the interior to the street.










2.









3.









There are many rooftop restaurants/patios 

Posted by Bastia

1.









2.


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Soroush

Shariati Park tree illuminations














































Rooftop gardens in Tehran are becoming more and more visible through the city

































































































http://www.isna.ir/fa/imageReport/94101206340/حیاط-هایی-که-به-پشت-بام-رسیده-اند


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Soroush

Newly built Alvand Tower























































http://www.haririandhariri.com/alvand/

Kempinski hotel under construction

Posted by Bastia

1.









2.


----------



## alitezar

Tehran is already home to many cool apartment buildings already and more are being built each day throughout the city

Posted by Persian Cat























































Persian Garden under construction

Posted by Persian Cat


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Bastia

Verona Apartment Building










2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









Source: http://verona-eng.com/contents/image_2016-11-23-15-35-27_58358607197e7.jpg


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Soroush



























































































































http://www.luxuryestate.com/p15027281-apartment-for-sale-tehran


----------



## alitezar

Posted by Sororush



























































http://www.luxuryestate.com/p11305081-apartment-complex-for-sale-tehran


----------



## alitezar

Restoring another old Persian mansion

by Zibasazi


----------



## urbastar

https://www.instagram.com/gide.tehran/


----------



## AmirX

Excellent pix. I really like the apartment designs.


----------



## athletealireza

I have read a new about a Zaha Hadid's concept in Tehran . The owner claimed that it will be a 5 star hotel . Is is correct?

Read More About this building


----------



## digicharter

دانلود اپلیکیشن بلیط هواپیما از گوگل پلی

اینستاگرام بلیط هواپیما و بلیط چارتر

خرید بلیط هواپیما
راهنمای سفر


----------



## athletealireza

*A beautiful historic building in Iran*

A beautiful historic building in Iran

*more info about the building*










تور دبی

تور مالزی

تور کیش

تور مشهد

تور استانبول

تور گرجستان


----------



## urbastar

RoboChef Restaurant in Tehran, from theIranProject : 



























































































http://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/10/30/photos-middle-easts-first-robotic-restaurant-opens-tehran/


----------



## clementberlu

*Tehran in fall*

*South Tehran*


----------



## clementberlu

*Central Tehran/Downtown Tehran*

The city's touristic area, home of most governemental buildings


----------



## clementberlu

*Tarjish disctrict, one of the oldest and richest areas situated at the north end of Tehran*

It has a city center with a bazar and a mausoleum but also multiple shopping malls



















































































Its surrounding areas are known to be the most expensive places to live in the city


----------



## clementberlu

*Around Tehran*


----------



## athletealireza

*A beautiful bridge in tehran*

*A beautiful bridge in tehran
*










*تور نوروز 97
*

*جاذبه های توریستی باکو
*

*سفرنامه تایلند*

*سفرنامه مالزی*

*سفرنامه باتومی
*

*جاذبه های توریستی باتومی*

*جاذبه های توریستی استانبول*

*تور دبی نوروز 97
*

*آموزش بیت کوین*

*کتاب چگونه هرشخصی را عاشق خود کنیم*

*چگونه هرکسی را عاشق خود کنیم*


----------



## iranii

هفتمین رویداد صبح خلاق تهران در مجموعه فرهنگی هنری برج آزادی by CreativeMornings Tehran, on Flickr

Tehran Panorama by Amir-abbas Abdolali, on Flickr

Blue Sky Of Tehran by Momo Rabieifar, on Flickr

Rich Kids of Tehran : کی میدونه اینجا کجاست؟ . تهران، Photo by : darius... by Rich Kids, on Flickr

Tehran by André Lopes d'Oliveira, on Flickr

Tehran by André Lopes d'Oliveira, on Flickr

Tehran by André Lopes d'Oliveira, on Flickr

056363 Tehran Iran, 10-14-2017 by James Steamer, on Flickr

056362 Tehran Iran, 10-14-2017 by James Steamer, on Flickr


----------



## urbastar




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Tehran, and dont forget to post also photo's credits


----------



## noonghandi

merry christmas and happy new year


----------



## urbastar

Divan restaurant, by website Lepoint : 










http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/le-petit-guide-eclaire-de-l-iran-28-12-2017-2182853_24.php


----------



## noonghandi

where is everybody


----------



## urbastar

Snow in Tehran these days : 
































































http://theiranproject.com/blog/2018/01/28/photos-tehran-embraces-first-heavy-snow-of-winter/

More here : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2026342&page=6


----------



## Ultros

I'd seriously love to visit Tehran and Iran in general. Sadly my passport would probably make that a bit difficult.


----------



## urbastar

by Wired.com : Intimate Glimpses of Ordinary Life in Iran


----------



## Cofe33

Beautiful city!!! greetings from Paraguay


----------



## SoldierT

People protesting against forced hijab law

even people with hijab are protesting


----------



## urbastar

From financial tribune : 










https://financialtribune.com/sites/default/files/field/image/17january/04-ff-municipality_942-ab.jpg


----------



## Pirouz

http://img8.irna.ir/1396/13961111/3575711/n3575711-6262219.jpg


----------



## urbastar

Film festival in Tehran (by Fars) :


----------



## urbastar

One of the women representing Iran at the Winter olympic games 2018 (ski). Her training near Tehran (by aljazeera) :


----------



## urbastar

By Asbe Bokhar :


----------



## Pirouz

http://www.farsnews.com/imgrep.php?nn=13961125001883


----------



## urbastar

By Tehran picture agency :


----------



## Iglu

Teheran looks magnificent.


----------



## urbastar

Tehran under the rain yesterday, by isna :


----------



## urbastar

Shemiran area, by Reza Asaadi :


----------



## urbastar

Jordan Boulevard, by living in Tehran :


----------



## urbastar

Mount Damavand from Tehran, by Bahador Hadizadeh :


----------



## urbastar

Busy streets in Tehran as Persian new year is near (21st of March), by living in Tehran :


----------



## urbastar

District 16 of Tehran (South) by Tehran pictures agency :


----------



## urbastar

Some coffee houses in Tehran, by living in Tehran :


----------



## urbastar

Snow in Pardis, suburb of Tehran (by Living in Tehran) :


----------



## urbastar

Azadi race track helding Motor Race championship, by Mehr :


----------



## urbastar

Persian new year is approaching, by TPA:


----------



## urbastar

Pictures from Raffaele Mauriello twt :


----------



## urbastar

Happy Persian new year! Wish a successful year 1400 to everyone! 
نوروزتون پیروز!


----------



## urbastar

Kick off of the new year (1400) in Azadi square, by Tehran pictures agency :


----------



## urbastar

First rain on Tehran after summer, by isna in autumn 2020 :


----------



## urbastar

Sizdeh bedar (13 days after persian new year) near Chitgar lake, by Hamshahri :


----------



## urbastar

From isna :


----------



## urbastar

Cave gate (darvaze ghar) in the south of Tehran, by Tehran pictures agency :


----------



## urbastar

Ronix office by caoi.ir :


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Tehran


----------



## urbastar

Sizdeh bedar in Tehran :


----------

